# The Official Riviera Owners & Info Thread



## summerw

*Welcome Home, fellow Riviera owners! Find reviews, info and other fans here!*

*Note: The Skyliner will be down for routine maintenance 1/23/22-1/28/22.
Times and offerings have not been updated **post-Covid. The restaurants, pool and Skyliner are all opening with modified experiences and times. Members have reported there is no bus service from the front of Epcot to Riviera.*

*See our Be Our Guest list in post #3 of this thread to see who **else will be there while you are and posted your info to be added to the list!*​










(disneytouristblog.com)​




(thepointsguy.com)​




(thepointsguy.com)​*MORE PICS*
Front of Resort
Porte Cochére
Hallway 1
Hallway 2
Lobby
Front Fountain
Kid Section of the Lobby

*GENERAL INFO
Direct Phone*
(407) 828-7030

*Map

*
(Orlandothemeparknews.com)​*DISboards Info Page*
Floor Plans, Points Charts, Video Room Tours etc.

*DISboards Aerial Photo Thread*
Last Aerial Photos Before Opening

*Mosaics on Path to Skyliner*





(thepointsguy.com)​Pic of Peter Pan Mosaic
Mosaic Vlog


*ROOMS*
The Riviera has a total of 341 villas. All except the Grand Villas and Tower Studios offer Standard or Preferred Views. 

Coffee Makers: All 2-bedrooms, 1-bedrooms and studios have coffee makers that use the filters pictured below. Tower Studios and Grand Villas have Keurigs.
Studio, 1-Bedroom & 2-Bedroom Coffee Filter Picture
(Courtesy of polynor)

*VIEWS*
A helpful Dis'er created a view map from reports of views. You can find more info here.




*• 12 Grand Villas (3-bedroom)*
DIS Video Tour
360° Video Tour

*• 148 2-Bedroom Lock Offs *
(1 Bedroom + Studio with connecting door)
360° Video Tour

*• 90 Dedicated 2-Bedrooms*

• *29 Dedicated 1-Bedrooms*
DIS Video Tour
360º Video Tour
Photo Tour

• *38 Dedicated Deluxe Studios*
360º Video Tour

• *24 Tower Studios *
(2-person, lower-point-cost studios with only a pull-down bed )
DIS Video Tour
360° Video Tour


*DINING
Topolino’s Terrace*







*Breakfast*: 7:30 am - 12:15 pm 
Breakfast a la Art with Mickey & Friends
Painter Mickey Mouse, Writer Minnie Mouse, Sculptor Donald Duck, Ballerina Daisy Duck and sometimes Goofy on the patio, in their artist outfits.
$42 Adults & $27 Children (Dining Plan not currently available: 1 Table Service Credit / Pre-Fixed Menu)
Menu





(mousesteps.com)​





*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
DIS Opening Day Breakfast Review with Vlog
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
allears.net Vlog (including Breakfast)

*Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 10:00 pm 
(Dining Plan not currently available: 2 Table Service credits)
Menu










(wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
DIS Opening Night Dinner Vlog
DIS Opening Night Dinner Review & Food Pics
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
allears.net Vlog (including Dinner)

*Lounge*
No reservations required for the lounge, as available. Full menu.





(wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Drink Pics
allears.net Vlog (including the lounge area)



*Primo Piatto*
7:00 am - 11:00 pm
Breakfast (7-11 am) • Lunch (11am - 4pm) • Dinner (4-11pm)/ Indoor & Outdoor Seating
Mobile Ordering
Menu
There are also many chairs and tables along the lawn and water to enjoy meals. The food is served from an open kitchen and there are Freestyle Coke machines and a pre-packaged gelato case. Primo Piatto has multiple entrances, accessible from both outside on the main lawn and from inside after taking the stairs from the lobby.

*








*
(disneytouristblog.com)​*















REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
Outdoor Seating
Cashier
DIS Opening Day Lunch Vlog
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
allears.net Vlog (includes Primo Piatto)



*Bar Riva*
11 am - 10 pm
Open air, poolside bar with sandwiches, salads, burgers and drinks
Disney Dining Plan not accepted.
Menu











Sadly, the Monte Cristo is not currently available

*





REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
DIS Vlog (including wings & drinks)
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
allears.net Vlog (including cocktails, monte cristo, etc)



*Le Petit Cafe*
7 am - 9 pm
This nod to the cafe in Aristocats offers coffees and pastries in the morning, desserts after noon and cocktails, wine, beer, charcuterie & desserts after 4 pm.
Disney Dining Plan Snack Credits for some coffees & pastries
Menu

*








*
(Disney)​





*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food/Drink Pics
all ears.net Vlog (including Almond Cold Brew with house-made honey almond cream)

*The Gelato Cart*
Located inside the locked pool area of the Riviera Pool.
The Gelato Cart
The Gelato Cart Menu


*AMENITIES & RECREATION
Voyageurs’ Lounge*
Located next to Le Petit Café, this lounge resembles a library and features books and memorabilia related to Walt's European travels.





(wdwinfo.com)​
*MORE PICS*
Seating
Display Cases

*La Boutique*
8:30 am - 10 pm
La Boutique offers the usual sundries plus Riviera-specific merchandise and a print on demand kiosk that will allow you to order the art commissioned for Riviera and on display around the resort. 










*LA BOUTIQUE GROCERY ITEMS*
La Boutique has a selection of grocery items. Pictures of everything in La Boutique can be found HERE
(Page 74 of this thread as taken May 2021)

*MORE PICS*
Riviera-Branded Suitcase
Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy Plushes
Morgan & Pete Shop Riviera Merchandise Vlog




*Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play*
10 am - 10 pm
The Riviera Pool features zero entry, a hot tub, towel service, a tower slide, a gelato cart, a giant Connect 4, cornhole, and the S'il Vous Play splash area. S'il Vous Play is for children under 48 inches.

*



*






(mouseplanet.com)​




(thepointsguy.com)​
*MORE PICS & VIDEO*
Resort Review Vlog with Slide POV at 10:20
Zero Entry Area
Towel Service
Seating Area
Connect 4 and Cornhole
More S'il Vous Play

*Beau Soleil Pool*
7 am - 11 pm
The smaller pool features a hot tub (same as at the Riviera Pool), 2-person covered lounges and other types of seating.





(thepointsguy.com)​
*MORE BEAU SOLEIL PICS*
Hot Tub
Entry Gate
Lounge Area
Jumbo Covered Lounger

*Athlétique Fitness Center*
Open 24 Hours
*PHOTOS *
thepointsguy.com 1 
thepointsguy.com 2
allears.net


*Eventi Room & Other Activities*
3 pm - 10 pm
The Eventi Room will offer painting and other types of paid classes as well as activities such as the Skyliner Scavanger Hunt (see the Recreation Guide).

*



*
(worldofwalt.com)​
The Art Collection Search is available from the DVC desk in the lobby. The art itself is available for print on demand from a kiosk inside La Boutique.

*



*

*Activity / Movie Lawn*
During the day giant inflatable games such as foot snooker will be available and will switch over to movies in the evening.
Movie Screen on Lawn
Foot Snooker

*Main Lawn*
Bocce Ball Court
Giant Chess & Chair Swing

*Fire Pit*
Located near the lake walking path, it offers marshmallow roasting.

*Laundry Room*
All 1- and 2-bedroom and grand villas have their own washer and dryer, but there is a laundry room on the 4th floor of the East Wing.
Follow this link for the status and availability of the washers and dryers.








*TRANSPORTATION*
*Disney's Skyliner*
Generally 8 am - 10 pm or 15 minutes before an early park opening to an hour after park closing, but hours will vary based on park openings and closings.
*Riviera Skyliner Station*
There is a covered walkway between the station and the resort on the side that exits coming from Epcot and going to Hollywood Studios. There is an uncovered portion (heading into the front of the station pictured below) on the side that exits from Hollywood Studios and going to Epcot. The Riviera Station does not have a separate line for accessible boarding, and the line will be slowed or stopped to accommodate guests who need it.

*Epcot*
9-10 Minutes
The uncovered part of the path to the front of the station leads to boarding for Epcot which is a direct trip (by way of the Boardwalk Turn Station) to Epcot International Gateway with no transfers required.

*Hollywood Studios*
The covered path on the back side of the station leads to boarding for the Caribbean Beach Station (2-3 minutes) where all passengers must exit the gondolas to transfer to the Hollywood Studios line (7-8 minutes).










*MORE SKYLINER INFO*
Detailed Pics of the Station
Pic of Pathway to Station from Above
Disney's Guests Riding Promo
DISboards Gondola Thread

*Bus*
*NOTE: Current member feedback is that there are no buses from the front of Epcot to Riviera so please plan accordingly.*
Riviera has a covered walkway to a covered bus stop with dedicated bus service. Cast members told allears.net the only time Riviera Resort might share a bus would be a shared ride to the water parks and/or Disney Springs with guests of Caribbean Beach Resort.







*PRE-OPENING / OPENING INFO
Marketing Video*
The Art of Inspiration

*Disney Parks Blog Stories*
Cast Member Costumes Reveal
Meaning behind RR Monogram Sign
Creating the mural in Bar Riva
Opening Day Ceremony (Minnie Speaks!)

*Thank you to the DIS, disneyfoodblog.com, mouseplanet.com, micechat.com, wdwmagic.com, disneytouristblog.com, disneygeek.com, thepointsguy.com, worldofwalt.com and allears.net for all the great images and info! *


----------



## dansdad

summerw said:


> Welcome Home, fellow Riviera owners! I thought I’d gather all the different things I’ve seen other people post showcasing the Riviera in one place. I'll keep the first post updated if people are interested.
> 
> We are now DVC owners, with a 100 point contact at Riviera. Anyone else get as excited as I do every time a new bit of info comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> *RESORT*
> *Resort Tour Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disboards Resort Page*
> Resort Map, Floor Plans, Points Charts, Video Room Tours etc.
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/disney-riviera-resort/
> 
> *Disboards Aerial Photo Thread*
> Latest Riviera Photos
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...rks-new-aerials-6-17-19.3573399/post-60678311
> 
> 
> *Under Construction Photos*
> Check out around 3:05 for up close of the slide area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He drives through a construction only area and has some unique shots, plus he calls it the “Rivera” the whole time which is now the only way my husband will refer to it. Check out around 4:20 for some shots of the pool that are older but the zoom is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROOMS
> 360º Model Room Tours
> Deluxe Studio*
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=JH55SrvpHeg&brand=0&pageWidth=450&pageHeight=600
> 
> *One Bedroom*
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=4j9KE4k643b&brand=0&pageWidth=450&pageHeight=600
> 
> see the Disboards thread for floorpans and other video room tours
> 
> 
> 
> *DINING
> Topolino’s Terrace*
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/riviera-resort/topolinos-terrace/
> Menu
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/riviera-resort/topolinos-terrace/menus/
> 
> There’s not much info on these yet, but I put the rendering video and where to find the images of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Primo Piatto*
> Counter Service, see 2:20
> 
> *Bar Riva*
> Pool bar, see 4:00
> 
> *Le Petit Cafe*
> Lobby coffee and wine bar, see 1:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GONDOLAS
> Disboards Gondola Thread*
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-6-15-19.3578988/
> 
> *Riviera Station Closeups*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zICwgGwoqUM
> 
> *In Rain & Wind*
> around 2:30 the wind picks up a little
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl-3PKXvvag




You should probably post this over on the DVC Board.       https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-resorts.187/


----------



## summerw

*RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!

*2022*
*July*
UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 04-08, 2-Bedroom PV
alice-in-wonder: July 31, Tower Studio

*August*
alice-in-wonder, August 5-6, Deluxe Studio PV
b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip

*September*
McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
Akck: September 29 - October 1, Deluxe Studio SV

*October*
evr25160: October 28- Nov 3rd, 1-Bedroom PV

*November*
kandlsutton: November 8-12, 1-Bedroom SV

*December*
J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
IceSkatingPrincess: December 9-15, Deluxe Studio PV
alice-in-wonder: December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV

*2023
January*
IceSkatingPrincess, January 13-17, Deluxe Studio SV

*February

March*
BekCG45: March 2-9, Studio SV, Welcome Home




*PAST TRIPS
2022*
*January*
Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio

*2021*
*April*
summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio

*May*
TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV

*June*
happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom

*July*
nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom

*August*
Diane Kompan: August 13-22
MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV

*September*
transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV

*October*
Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
kanerf: October 23-26, 1-Bedroom SV
Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV

*November*
ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
PatricioATX: November 19-26. 2-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip.

*December*
jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV

*2022
February*
BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
Evita_W: February 8-17
Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio

*March*
Mrs.Potts521: March 6-10
Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV

*April*
SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV

May
kanerf: May 12-15, Deluxe Studio SV
brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
PoohsFan1: May 23 - June 3, 1-Bedroom SV

*June*
eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV


----------



## Lynne M

summerw said:


> Agree. I thought I was there, somehow redirected myself. Ha ha. I messaged a moderator. Or I could just repost I guess. Seemed excessive.



I'll move it to DVC-Resorts now.


----------



## Drewferin

Nice to see a Riviera posting with alot of info all in one place. Excited to stay there and experience my new home resort.


----------



## Lori Fuhrmann

Thank you for creating this! We are new DVC members with 250 pts at Riviera and our welcome home trip planned for 12/31-1/8.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## Drewferin

Glad that Topolino’s Terrace has a published menu since it will take me 6 months to figure out all of the menu item ingredients. Maybe i need a fancy dining 101 class


----------



## summerw

Drewferin said:


> Nice to see a Riviera posting with alot of info all in one place. Excited to stay there and experience my new home resort.



We are so excited too, neighbor! I realized I had collected it all for my own reference so why not share! 




Lori Fuhrmann said:


> Thank you for creating this! We are new DVC members with 250 pts at Riviera and our welcome home trip planned for 12/31-1/8.  We are so excited!!!



Oooh, New Year’s trip with 2 fireworks shows from your resort! Jealous of your 250 points.  we only have 100 but are only planning every other year. What kind of room did you book?




Drewferin said:


> Glad that Topolino’s Terrace has a published menu since it will take me 6 months to figure out all of the menu item ingredients. Maybe i need a fancy dining 101 class



I’ve been looking forward to the menu too. I feel like breakfast sounds delicious. I’m not as excited about dinner. Almost half the menu is seafood which I tend to avoid at Disney. Can’t wait to try it though.

Yes to the fancy dining class if it involves going somewhere fancy and trying a bunch of different things!


----------



## Lori Fuhrmann

summerw said:


> We are so excited too, neighbor! I realized I had collected it all for my own reference so why not share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, New Year’s trip with 2 fireworks shows from your resort! Jealous of your 250 points.  we only have 100 but are only planning every other year. What kind of room did you book?
> 
> I know I cannot wait!!!! We planned every year and we are a family of 5. We started with 200 but changed to 250 before the contracts were signed.  We booked a 1 bdm preferred view for this trip being our 1st dvc stay--most likely will be doing 1 bdm std after that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking forward to the menu too. I feel like breakfast sounds delicious. I’m not as excited about dinner. Almost half the menu is seafood which I tend to avoid at Disney. Can’t wait to try it though.
> 
> Yes to the fancy dining class if it involves going somewhere fancy and trying a bunch of different things!





summerw said:


> We are so excited too, neighbor! I realized I had collected it all for my own reference so why not share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, New Year’s trip with 2 fireworks shows from your resort! Jealous of your 250 points.  we only have 100 but are only planning every other year. What kind of room did you book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking forward to the menu too. I feel like breakfast sounds delicious. I’m not as excited about dinner. Almost half the menu is seafood which I tend to avoid at Disney. Can’t wait to try it though.
> 
> Yes to the fancy dining class if it involves going somewhere fancy and trying a bunch of different things!



We booked a 1 bdrm preferred view for this trip. I am so hoping for fireworks views from our room! Even without I am so ridiculously excited to stay there!  I am hoping to get an ADR for character breakfast on New years Day!!!


----------



## summerw

Lori Fuhrmann said:


> We booked a 1 bdrm preferred view for this trip. I am so hoping for fireworks views from our room! Even without I am so ridiculously excited to stay there!  I am hoping to get an ADR for character breakfast on New years Day!!!



A fireworks view is my top priority too! Hope you get it!



Is it just me or does it seem like the tower suites will have the best firework view??


----------



## summerw

New videos of Cast Members in the stations!! One is closing the windows manually from the inside in the second one! Nice to know guests will have control of that! I'm ridiculously excited about this!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to get a deluxe studio at the 7 month window? Is it booking up quickly at the 7 month window? Is there one view that is more easy to get?


----------



## Pyotr

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to get a deluxe studio at the 7 month window? Is it booking up quickly at the 7 month window? Is there one view that is more easy to get?



They’re gone by 8:01 am.

Just checked and a preferred view is available for January 29.


----------



## summerw

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to get a deluxe studio at the 7 month window? Is it booking up quickly at the 7 month window? Is there one view that is more easy to get?




The standard views are only a small percentage so they will always be gone quickly. Most of the resort is preferred view and the studios have been gone at the 7 month mark every time I’ve checked. However as more of the resort sells and more rooms are declared, maybe it might get easier? Doubtful at least while it’s the newest though.


----------



## Newcastle

Thanks so much for starting this thread!!  We just purchased 100 points yesterday and I am so excited to stay here next summer.  I am also looking forward to seeing new info about the resort, especially once it opens in December .


----------



## summerw

Newcastle said:


> Thanks so much for starting this thread!!  We just purchased 100 points yesterday and I am so excited to stay here next summer.  I am also looking forward to seeing new info about the resort, especially once it opens in December .




Yay!!! Me too! We are going in May. One of the reasons I visit the disboards is that I can find a photo of literally every square inch of a resort and the rooms. I can’t wait until it opens and people go crazy with the pics! Hopefully that will tide me over until May!


----------



## Pirate Granny

summerw said:


> A fireworks view is my top priority too! Hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like the tower suites will have the best firework view??


I doubt it as these are parking lots views...definitely not preferred views.  I could be wrong.


----------



## crvetter

Pirate Granny said:


> I doubt it as these are parking lots views...definitely not preferred views.  I could be wrong.


The tower studios, specifically those high up, will be directly facing Epcot and likely have some of the better views. While they are on the parking lot side of the resort so will some of the preferred views too.


----------



## summerw

crvetter said:


> The tower studios, specifically those high up, will be directly facing Epcot and likely have some of the better views. While they are on the parking lot side of the resort so will some of the preferred views too.




This is what I was thinking too. In this image, it looks like they are directly facing them, whereas the two wings coming off the tower seem like they are angled slightly away... still fireworks view but not as direct as the tower.


----------



## summerw

Riviera at Night from tourist blog.







Lights in the Gondolas






Some good closeups


----------



## Dicentras

We are in the process of purchasing here as well, and unlike others, the gondolas had no bearing in the decision- I actually have a pretty annoying fear of heights and don’t think I’d be able to handle them, sadly.   We decided on Riviera because of the room size choices, length of contract and point price.  Looking forward to seeing more info as it comes out!


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> We are in the process of purchasing here as well, and unlike others, the gondolas had no bearing in the decision- I actually have a pretty annoying fear of heights and don’t think I’d be able to handle them, sadly.   We decided on Riviera because of the room size choices, length of contract and point price.  Looking forward to seeing more info as it comes out!




Congrats on your purchase and welcome home, neighbor! That’s very interesting about the gondolas. May I ask, did you ever consider buying resale at say Bay Lake since it would check the boxes you mentioned?

We seriously considered there for those same reasons, but in the end, we were all too excited about the Riviera to buy points we couldn’t even use there and there was no way we were paying direct prices at Bay Lake.


----------



## Dicentras

_"May I ask, did you ever consider buying resale at say Bay Lake since it would check the boxes you mentioned? "_

Ah, yes - We also wanted a home that had studios for 5, which BLT doesn't have.   I know Grand Floridian does, but I don't really love it there.  Now if Poly had more room options, I definitely would have leaned heavier that way.     Still have occasional moments of "did we make the right home choice?"  lol


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> _"May I ask, did you ever consider buying resale at say Bay Lake since it would check the boxes you mentioned? "_
> 
> Ah, yes - We also wanted a home that had studios for 5, which BLT doesn't have.   I know Grand Floridian does, but I don't really love it there.  Now if Poly had more room options, I definitely would have leaned heavier that way.     Still have occasional moments of "did we make the right home choice?"  lol




I have had some of those same conversations in my head. I love the views and the walk at BLT but I just don’t get excited about the Contemporary and the studios seem really small. Also we live near Disneyland so after everything is open at HS, MK will probably be the park we spend the least amount of time at. We love the Poly too but my son is already 10 and I think this is probably the last trip we get away with not bringing a friend or cousin so 1 bedrooms would be essential.

I guess we won’t know if we made the right decision for sure until we stay there.


----------



## polynor

Thanks for starting this thread!

We've officially closed now and I've officially booked our first reservation!  
We're doing a 2 br for kicks -- the idea is the 1br would be our usually booking (not a studio -- we did not buy into DVC to stay in studios).   

Now it's just waiting. and waiting and waiting. As my 5yo puts it (who walks around with the DVC backpack on) "Why is it taking so long???"

Eager to see first reports and pictures!


----------



## summerw

polynor said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> We've officially closed now and I've officially booked our first reservation!
> We're doing a 2 br for kicks -- the idea is the 1br would be our usually booking (not a studio -- we did not buy into DVC to stay in studios).
> 
> Now it's just waiting. and waiting and waiting. As my 5yo puts it (who walks around with the DVC backpack on) "Why is it taking so long???"
> 
> Eager to see first reports and pictures!




I’m so jealous of your 2-bedroom!! That will be a great welcome home! I hope you post pics. We aren’t going until May. :-(


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Very informative.  Thanks for putting it all together.


----------



## summerw

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Very informative.  Thanks for putting it all together.


Welcome. I’m a little obsessive in my excitement.   Lol. Ok, a lot.


----------



## summerw

Looks like it's a rumor at this point, but is part of the Skyliner opening in August????

https://wdwnt.com/2019/07/select-di...y-world-just-ahead-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## summerw

summerw said:


> Looks like it's a rumor at this point, but is part of the Skyliner opening in August????
> 
> https://*****.com/2019/07/select-di...y-world-just-ahead-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge/




Uggg truncated link. I didn't know they were banned. You might find it if you search for some Skyliner News. Today.


----------



## summerw

SKYLINER OFFICIAL OPENING NEWS!!!!!!!
They take flight officially September 29. Hopefully lots of soft openings before then!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...y-begins-transporting-guests-on-september-29/

Also, some good construction pics here.

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disneys-riviera-resort-construction-update-july-2019/


----------



## Dicentras

I booked our first DVC trip yesterday-  We will be home on February 9th!  ️️️


----------



## kboo

We bought back in April, got a good developer credit, and booked our first stay days later, over New Years! Already own at BLT and VGF, so RIV is like a mashup of BLT+VGF in the EP/HS area. (The decision was whether to add on more BLT points or RIV. Although our older points, mostly resale, are all grandfathered, I didn't want to be leaving it to the 7mo window to try RIV)


----------



## Jennifer Brooklyn

We are not DVC members but we have just booked a last minute trip to Disney World and decided to book at Riviera 12/16-12/21. After booking the reservation I realized that’s the opening day. Super excited to be one of the first to stay in the hotel and post lots of pictures!


----------



## summerw

I love the new sign at the Riviera Skyliner station! Maybe it's because I'm a graphic designer, but the signs for a resort totally set the tone for me and I'm loving Riviera's so far.





https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-skyliner-station-at-disneys-riviera-resort-nearing-completion/
The story says this includes 2 new concept art photos, but they seem to be captures from the video to me?
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-the-european-riviera-with-a-disney-twist/
Cool Aerial shots of Skyliner


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> I booked our first DVC trip yesterday-  We will be home on February 9th!



Yay! We don't go until May. I'm super jealous. Lol. I hope you post all about it!




kboo said:


> We bought back in April, got a good developer credit, and booked our first stay days later, over New Years! Already own at BLT and VGF, so RIV is like a mashup of BLT+VGF in the EP/HS area. (The decision was whether to add on more BLT points or RIV. Although our older points, mostly resale, are all grandfathered, I didn't want to be leaving it to the 7mo window to try RIV)



We had been thinking about DVC for years and when we went to purchase, we just couldn't buy a resale that didn't involve staying at the Riviera. We all just sat kind of open mouthed at the concept video. And the Skyliner reminds me so much of the Skyway from my childhood at Disneyland! 
New Years should be an amazing trip with all those fireworks views! I hope you do a trip report!



Jennifer Brooklyn said:


> We are not DVC members but we have just booked a last minute trip to Disney World and decided to book at Riviera 12/16-12/21. After booking the reservation I realized that’s the opening day. Super excited to be one of the first to stay in the hotel and post lots of pictures!



That's so exciting! Please please post pictures here or a link to your trip report? I can't wait to see opening day reports! Only at Disney would a trip booked 5 months in advance be considered "last minute." LOL. I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## Jennifer Brooklyn

summerw said:


> Yay! We don't go until May. I'm super jealous. Lol. I hope you post all about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had been thinking about DVC for years and when we went to purchase, we just couldn't buy a resale that didn't involve staying at the Riviera. We all just sat kind of open mouthed at the concept video. And the Skyliner reminds me so much of the Skyway from my childhood at Disneyland!
> New Years should be an amazing trip with all those fireworks views! I hope you do a trip report!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so exciting! Please please post pictures here or a link to your trip report? I can't wait to see opening day reports! Only at Disney would a trip booked 5 months in advance be considered "last minute." LOL. I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


Yes! I will definitely post pictures and video right away! I know I keep trying to find any new construction videos I can so I will be sure to post pictures as soon as we check in!


----------



## summerw

Jennifer Brooklyn said:


> Yes! I will definitely post pictures and video right away! I know I keep trying to find any new construction videos I can so I will be sure to post pictures as soon as we check in!




Awesome! I can’t wait. I’m definitely over the top looking for new video etc. Once the restaurants etc open, I’m going to be a lunatic. Lol


----------



## pineapplepalms

I’m not staying there until April, but we have breakfast and dinner ADRs at Topolino’s on opening day and the day after. I’ll try to take some photos to share!


----------



## summerw

pineapplepalms said:


> I’m not staying there until April, but we have breakfast and dinner ADRs at Topolino’s on opening day and the day after. I’ll try to take some photos to share!



Yay! Breakfast and dinner? I so want to do that but I also want to try every other place I haven't tried at Disney. It's only our 4th trip to WDW. I love the idea that being DVC owners, we will eventually have tried everything. 

I hope you will share which one you like better? We have been less into character meals lately, but the food at breakfast sounds so good. I can't imagine missing the fireworks from there either though--although maybe we'll luck out with a good view from our room!


----------



## Dicentras

I’m still really surprised Topolinos doesn’t have a kids menu, especially for breakfast when it’s a character meet.


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> I’m still really surprised Topolinos doesn’t have a kids menu, especially for breakfast when it’s a character meet.



Maybe they just haven't released it yet? They have one for California Grill, so I can't imagine why they wouldn't here.


----------



## Dicentras

summerw said:


> Maybe they just haven't released it yet? They have one for California Grill, so I can't imagine why they wouldn't here.



I hope so!  It’s so weird!  Lol


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> I hope so!  It’s so weird!  Lol



Since kids meals are cheaper, maybe they need to nail down where they are sourcing it from etc before they decide what they can do cheaply. 

I would guess they rushed the main menu to accommodate the 180 day ADR mark but didn’t want to rush The other elements. 

I’m dying to know more about the quick service. Hopefully they release that info soon. I’m guessing they are also doing info in dribbles to maximize the hype for sales purposes. 5 more months!


----------



## mjlash22

Just purchased our first ever DVC contract, here at Riviera! Anxiously awaiting the paperwork so we can wrap up this process and make our first reservation!


----------



## Dicentras

mjlash22 said:


> Just purchased our first ever DVC contract, here at Riviera! Anxiously awaiting the paperwork so we can wrap up this process and make our first reservation!


Congratulations!


----------



## pineapplepalms

summerw said:


> Yay! Breakfast and dinner? I so want to do that but I also want to try every other place I haven't tried at Disney. It's only our 4th trip to WDW. I love the idea that being DVC owners, we will eventually have tried everything.
> 
> I hope you will share which one you like better? We have been less into character meals lately, but the food at breakfast sounds so good. I can't imagine missing the fireworks from there either though--although maybe we'll luck out with a good view from our room!



I hear you... we've taken a bit of a longer break due to having DD, so there are a ton of newer restaurants that we haven't tried yet. It'll take several trips to get to them all, even with booking more ADRs than we usually would for this trip since I just couldn't narrow it down any further. Not to mention it'll be our first WDW trip since I was pregnant, so I'll actually be able to enjoy any food/drink I want to. We have 5 character meals booked during a 10 night trip! DS adores the characters, and hopefully DD will too. I'll be happy to share how we like lunch vs. dinner at Topolino's.


----------



## summerw

mjlash22 said:


> Just purchased our first ever DVC contract, here at Riviera! Anxiously awaiting the paperwork so we can wrap up this process and make our first reservation!



Welcome home!! So exciting!!



pineapplepalms said:


> I hear you... we've taken a bit of a longer break due to having DD, so there are a ton of newer restaurants that we haven't tried yet. It'll take several trips to get to them all, even with booking more ADRs than we usually would for this trip since I just couldn't narrow it down any further. Not to mention it'll be our first WDW trip since I was pregnant, so I'll actually be able to enjoy any food/drink I want to. We have 5 character meals booked during a 10 night trip! DS adores the characters, and hopefully DD will too. I'll be happy to share how we like lunch vs. dinner at Topolino's.



5 in 10, you really are making your way through the character meals! Awesome to do it while your babies are still young. We had to best time at 1900 Park Fare. Ask a stepsister why she ripped the dress if you are going. Hilarious. We liked Garden Grill for the characters and Cinderella’s because it’s castle. 

When I start thinking of all the character meals we did it seems like a lot of places we’ve tried but then so many more to go. I keep saying we’ll go for a schedule that’s easy on the planning but then I start listing al the places I want this trip and it gets crazy fast, especially since I feel like there are a bunch of resort ones I want to get to. 

Since we’ll be so close to Sebastian’s, the Dis crew has convinced me we should try there and I totally want to go for drinks at the new 3 Bridges plus it will be our first visit as DVC so Top of the World seems essential. And I haven’t even gotten to the main part of the list. Lol.


----------



## Dicentras

Looks like the marquee has been installed!


----------



## summerw

Dicentras said:


> Looks like the marquee has been installed!




Wow! Thanks for posting this. I can't wait to see it all finished... and see the colors in person!


----------



## jennywren5

We just bought our first contract at Riviera a couple of weeks ago!!  We are so excited to try it out, it looks so beautiful.  Our first "Welcome Home" trip is booked for next March (split stay between BCV/AKL Jambo, savannah view)!  We have also booked a stay for a week at Riviera in June, as soon as school is out!  I just want to stay at all the DVC resorts but I am out of points already for next year, I'm trying to get my husband to add on contracts, lol


----------



## IceQueen182

Thanks for the great thread!! We are fellow Riviera owners, and bought our first ever DVC contract here at 250 points (but already thinking of adding on...).  The resort hits all of our sweet spots so we're really excited to see it!  Our first trip will be President's Day Weekend to check it out.  Keeping an eye on this thread until then.


----------



## summerw

jennywren5 said:


> We just bought our first contract at Riviera a couple of weeks ago!!  We are so excited to try it out, it looks so beautiful.  Our first "Welcome Home" trip is booked for next March (split stay between BCV/AKL Jambo, savannah view)!  We have also booked a stay for a week at Riviera in June, as soon as school is out!  I just want to stay at all the DVC resorts but I am out of points already for next year, I'm trying to get my husband to add on contracts, lol



Add-on-itis is real. I've already been looking too. Lol. We are doing AKL savannah view and Riviera too for next May, hopefully. Welcome and Congrats, neighbor!


----------



## pineapplepalms

Just watched the extended video through this sweepstakes link: 
https://artofriviera.com/
I really hope Topolino's is as good as it sounds.


----------



## emchen

Same!  TIL Mickey is referred to in Italian as Topolino!


----------



## zavandor

Minnie => Minnie
Donald => Paperino
Daisy => Paperina
Goofy => Pippo
Pluto => Pluto


----------



## Rogerrico101

Don’t mean to be a Debbie Downer and I’m sure Disney has some serious security, but this was just in news up in Canada and their Gondola is the same as Disney’s...
.foxnews.com/world/sky-to-sky-gondola-cable-cut-canada


----------



## summerw

pineapplepalms said:


> Just watched the extended video through this sweepstakes link:
> https://artofriviera.com/
> I really hope Topolino's is as good as it sounds.



Thanks for posting this! I hope so too... I felt like I really got their color palette after they put together the plate with the pretty bread. Super close to the colors on the rug in the living room. 




zavandor said:


> Minnie => Minnie
> Donald => Paperino
> Daisy => Paperina
> Goofy => Pippo
> Pluto => Pluto



Thanks for posting this... I spent 4 months in Italy living with a host family and totally forgot how the younger brother loved Paperino and would go around the house yelling his name. Thank you for the nostalgia!




Rogerrico101 said:


> Don’t mean to be a Debbie Downer and I’m sure Disney has some serious security, but this was just in news up in Canada and their Gondola is the same as Disney’s...
> .foxnews.com/world/sky-to-sky-gondola-cable-cut-canada



Interesting... I'm not worried though. I am sure Disney has cameras and many safeguards in place. There are so many places in Disney that people are vulnerable. The gondola doesn't concern me more than any of those.


----------



## summerw

IceQueen182 said:


> Thanks for the great thread!! We are fellow Riviera owners, and bought our first ever DVC contract here at 250 points (but already thinking of adding on...).  The resort hits all of our sweet spots so we're really excited to see it!  Our first trip will be President's Day Weekend to check it out.  Keeping an eye on this thread until then.




I missed your post... I know what you mean. We only bought 100 since we go every other year and figured we'd add on with resale in a few years, but the itch to book a 1-bedroom and therefore add on now is strong. Lol. I hope you report back on your trip! I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## CLAYINCT

I am contemplating booking a 5-night stay at the Riviera (if available) for March. For those of you who have seen the physical models, do the Tower Studios include a fridge, microwave, and coffee maker, or is that only in the Deluxe Studio?


----------



## CarolMN

CLAYINCT said:


> I am contemplating booking a 5-night stay at the Riviera (if available) for March. For those of you who have seen the physical models, do the Tower Studios include a fridge, microwave, and coffee maker, or is that only in the Deluxe Studio?


These are the amenities listed on WDW website for the Tower Studios:

*Amenities*


Microwave
Paper plates and bowls, plastic utensils
Coffee Maker
Bathroom with a walk in shower
Built in desk
Wireless Internet Access
Flat panel TV
Private Porch or Balcony
Small Refrigerator
Iron & Ironing Board


----------



## summerw

CLAYINCT said:


> I am contemplating booking a 5-night stay at the Riviera (if available) for March. For those of you who have seen the physical models, do the Tower Studios include a fridge, microwave, and coffee maker, or is that only in the Deluxe Studio?




The models are just a 2-bedroom lockoff (so a 1-bedroom and studio). There is no model for the tower studio. Here's a floorpan though.


----------



## Ksquared

summerw said:


> We had been thinking about DVC for years and when we went to purchase, we just couldn't buy a resale that didn't involve staying at the Riviera.



We have not pushed the button yet on buying RIV (but we are close) and this has been my thinking.  I've been wanting to do this for a long time now and not being able to stay at RIV or any other new resort swayed me in the direction to buy direct. And as a first time owner, I'm too excited about RIV to want any other home resort (although I absolutely loved our recent Boardwalk stay and considered buying that direct).


----------



## summerw

Ksquared said:


> We have not pushed the button yet on buying RIV (but we are close) and this has been my thinking.  I've been wanting to do this for a long time now and not being able to stay at RIV or any other new resort swayed me in the direction to buy direct. And as a first time owner, I'm too excited about RIV to want any other home resort (although I absolutely loved our recent Boardwalk stay and considered buying that direct).




What's funny is now that we have a 100 points at Riviera and I know we can stay there, I have add on-itis in the worst way for a BLT resale. 

What size contract are you wanting? Do you mind a split stay? You could always buy all the points you want in a Boardwalk resale and then add 75 at Riviera for the benefits and to stay there for at least part of each trip. 

I struggled a lot with what felt almost like putting my stamp of approval on Disney's restrictions by buying Riviera, but in the end, that's where my family wants to stay the most. Also, some of the members here wrote some great posts about how the popularity of the resort will drive resale demand and therefore price more than anything. Good luck on your decision! And I salute your holding out so far... maybe Disney will realize the animosity they are causing just isn't worth it. 

Just curious... have you told a Disney guide that's why you haven't purchased?


----------



## summerw

Skyliner Cast Member Costumes! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...res-a-first-look-at-disney-skyliner-costumes/


----------



## emchen

summerw said:


> Skyliner Cast Member Costumes!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...res-a-first-look-at-disney-skyliner-costumes/


I like!  Mid-century Modern aesthetics yes!

DRR will be Contemporary / BLT (not VGF) of Epcot.


----------



## summerw

New pics!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/construction-update-disneys-riviera-resort-photos/


----------



## summerw

emchen said:


> I like!  Mid-century Modern aesthetics yes!
> 
> DRR will be Contemporary / BLT (not VGF) of Epcot.



Interesting. I can see that.


----------



## jarestel

emchen said:


> DRR will be Contemporary / BLT (not VGF) of Epcot.


With rooftop dining, fireworks views of two parks, gondolas and rooms that appear to be a cut above the existing Epcot resorts, I think Riviera will attract the same sort of guest as VGF by offering a more upscale experience. At a price of course, but regardless of how one wants to classify/compare it to other resorts, it will offer more bells and whistles than the current Epcot resorts.


----------



## Happy99

I am struggling with price point though. Looking at cash option it is the same price as BLT. I don't know about that due to location, yes you have the gondolas but still.


----------



## Sanwich

Happy99 said:


> I am struggling with price point though. Looking at cash option it is the same price as BLT. I don't know about that due to location, yes you have the gondolas but still.



Especially because Riviera is a fully DVC resort, it seems like their focus is more on promoting point sales vs one time cash stays. If that’s what you meant by “cash.” From a price per point standpoint, they’ve positioned Riviera to look more attractive by making BLT, for example, $225 per point versus Riviera’s $188. If a non-owner is looking to stay at Riviera, renting points from an owner is probably going to be the most economical way to go vs. cash through Disney.

I do agree that even renting, BLT is going to be the same price or cheaper than Riviera usually. But that’s par for the course... I doubt any future DVC rooms are going to be remotely close to the low point costs of olden day resorts.


----------



## summerw

Dopplymeyer turned over the keys and there are CMs riding. You can see them inside around 1:15 or so. And you can see some board around 1:45. Exciting!








And the "RR" sign installed!


----------



## 10CJ

Not an owner but we did just switch a portion of our Spring Break trip to Riviera. Excited to stay here!


----------



## summerw

I haven't been updating much because I've been busy planning our Universal trip that is in just over a week! We are spending one night at Disney though and I might sneak away one day while DH and DS are riding coasters I can't. 

Here are some recent developments if you didn't see them elsewhere...

Skyliner operation hours released!!
https://mickeyblog.com/2019/09/18/37995/

Disney released a video of guests riding!!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/09/theres-magic-in-the-air-with-new-disney-skyliner/



jarestel said:


> With rooftop dining, fireworks views of two parks, gondolas and rooms that appear to be a cut above the existing Epcot resorts, I think Riviera will attract the same sort of guest as VGF by offering a more upscale experience. At a price of course, but regardless of how one wants to classify/compare it to other resorts, it will offer more bells and whistles than the current Epcot resorts.



There are so many reasons we chose to buy there, and I completely agree. I'm so excited for when they release more info on the pools, other food options but especially when they open the Skyliner. 




Happy99 said:


> I am struggling with price point though. Looking at cash option it is the same price as BLT. I don't know about that due to location, yes you have the gondolas but still.


I think for some BLT will still be the better option. Magic Kingdom is more like Disneyland than any of the other parks so it's usually the park we spend the least amount of time visiting. For people who want to have a VERY short walk to HS and EP that is easy for strollers and ECVs, Riviera might make the most sense. I can understand the price, point chart, dues and restrictions all making people struggle, as we did too.



Sanwich said:


> Especially because Riviera is a fully DVC resort, it seems like their focus is more on promoting point sales vs one time cash stays. If that’s what you meant by “cash.” From a price per point standpoint, they’ve positioned Riviera to look more attractive by making BLT, for example, $225 per point versus Riviera’s $188. If a non-owner is looking to stay at Riviera, renting points from an owner is probably going to be the most economical way to go vs. cash through Disney.
> 
> I do agree that even renting, BLT is going to be the same price or cheaper than Riviera usually. But that’s par for the course... I doubt any future DVC rooms are going to be remotely close to the low point costs of olden day resorts.



Yes, it will be interesting to see pricing for Reflections. That won't be walkable or on the monorail. 



10CJ said:


> Not an owner but we did just switch a portion of our Spring Break trip to Riviera. Excited to stay here!



Exciting!!!


----------



## princessophiali

Thank you soooooo much for this!!! We bought 75 points before the increase to 100 and plan to add on later with resale. Glad to meet some of my neighbors.


----------



## WIll C

We just bought our first DVC contract at Riviera. Can't wait to actually visit. We're coming in December (though booked elsewhere) and tour around.


----------



## emchen

Anyone with info on Skyliner Limited Edition Magic Bands and how to get one?


----------



## summerw

We just got back from Orlando. It was just supposed to be a trip to see family and a few days at Universal, but since we are going in May and we get the AP discount for DVC now we became Passholders! Now I am on both coasts!

I scored last minute Fastpasses for us for FoP, 7DMT and Slinky Dog. It was such a great trip! We also rode the Skyliner, stopped by Geyser Point, Food & Wine and Top of the World Lounge and saw the Riviera models!

Anyone who bought without touring them and is nervous, don’t be... they are even more beautiful and spacious in person! I feel so happy about our purchase and can’t wait to stay there. I have no regrets at all, even after the Skyliner crash. 

We rode it the day it opened and the day before it crashed. Riding them is peaceful and beautiful, and I was never hot in them, even though I was hot everywhere we went. I’m excited to ride them again, although my heart goes out to anyone who had to use a waste bag or entertain kids for 3 plus hours. That just sounds rough. Feel free to ask any questions!




princessophiali said:


> Thank you soooooo much for this!!! We bought 75 points before the increase to 100 and plan to add on later with resale. Glad to meet some of my neighbors.



I love hearing from people who are excited they bought there too.



WIll C said:


> We just bought our first DVC contract at Riviera. Can't wait to actually visit. We're coming in December (though booked elsewhere) and tour around.


----------



## TheMick424

Sorry if this has been covered already, but does anyone know whether Riviera will share buses to MK and AK with other resorts?  
I was debating a 1 night cash stay over the Princess Half Weekend before our points stay at BCV.  Our plan was to visit MK on the morning of the Princess Half, so we booked Poly to stay close by (given the road closures).  My thought is Riv is not a good idea unless I want to sit on the bus for 1 hour+, but I'm torn given the new discount (35%).


----------



## summerw

TheMick424 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered already, but does anyone know whether Riviera will share buses to MK and AK with other resorts?
> I was debating a 1 night cash stay over the Princess Half Weekend before our points stay at BCV.  Our plan was to visit MK on the morning of the Princess Half, so we booked Poly to stay close by (given the road closures).  My thought is Riv is not a good idea unless I want to sit on the bus for 1 hour+, but I'm torn given the new discount (35%).


I was told by our guide they would not be sharing but I think it’s an unknown until the resort opens. Maintenance fees are certainly high enough to warrant their own but I’m not counting on anything until it happens. As far as I know, it would be the only deluxe sharing with a moderate at wdw if it shared with Caribbean.


----------



## crvetter

summerw said:


> As far as I know, it would be the only deluxe sharing with a moderate at wdw if it shared with Caribbean.


Actually WL shares with FW occasionally, but FW isn't often viewed as moderate always (though Disney does classify it in that bracket for the cabins).


----------



## summerw

crvetter said:


> Actually WL shares with FW occasionally, but FW isn't often viewed as moderate always (though Disney does classify it in that bracket for the cabins).


True, I didn’t think of that. FW does seem to be in its own category kinda. I could see the point made either way, neither of which probably have any bearing on what they will do with DRR buses. It’s fun to randomly hypothesize though. Just over two months!!


----------



## emchen

Mumof4mice said:


> If anyone on these boards is still considering Riviera on the basis that it will be the first of the DVC2 resorts (as I was), the revision comprehensively dispels that theory.


@Mumof4mice ...I just read this on the resale restriction thread.  Went through several pages of the thread, but not the legal bible that is the Public Offering Statement, in search of the reasoning behind your statement.  Can you give me and other interested members the Cliff's Notes version?


----------



## Tonberry

We were also told that the Riviera would have it's own busses.
And honestly, I can't see them sharing with CBR. CBR's busses are always packed. And sometimes they don't even finish the internal loop before heading to the parks.


----------



## dmurf01

Hi everyone.  We purchased 240 points at Riviera and are looking forward to our first trip home in March.  We have a cash trip this month at CB and my wife is going with her friends on a cash trip in early December.  Looking forward to all future trips to be DVC.


----------



## summerw

dmurf01 said:


> Hi everyone.  We purchased 240 points at Riviera and are looking forward to our first trip home in March.  We have a cash trip this month at CB and my wife is going with her friends on a cash trip in early December.  Looking forward to all future trips to be DVC.



Jealous of all your trips! And your points, lol. Since we live near Disneyland, we started small, but I've already got add-on-itis to have enough for one bedrooms. 

Please let us know how your trips go! Are you planning to ride the Skyliner? We loved it.


----------



## summerw

Tonberry said:


> We were also told that the Riviera would have it's own busses.
> And honestly, I can't see them sharing with CBR. CBR's busses are always packed. And sometimes they don't even finish the internal loop before heading to the parks.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mumof4mice

emchen said:


> @Mumof4mice ...I just read this on the resale restriction thread.  Went through several pages of the thread, but not the legal bible that is the Public Offering Statement, in search of the reasoning behind your statement.  Can you give me and other interested members the Cliff's Notes version?



Hi @emchen ,
The membership saw a whirlwind of changes in 2018, beginning with the MF increase, attempted (and retracted) point chart reallocations, culminating in the announcement of the Riviera resale restrictions.  Truth be told, I didn't care enough to take action until a friend told me they were selling out of irritation.  @crvetter , @ziravan , @Bing Showei and many other members read into the POS in more detail and will be able to answer specific questions far better than I can.

When the Riviera resale restrictions were announced, I thought it might have been the first step toward creation of "DVC 2", a new group of resorts that would trade amongst themselves.  I could see the benefits (for Disney) in the segregation of future builds from the existing DVC resorts.  Creating a new club with it's own trading company = clean slate to structure POS, point charts, and "perks" for future resorts any way they like.   It could even encourage existing owners to add points at DVC2 resorts.

Surely Disney was restricting Riviera resale owners from the L14, not all future resorts?  I couldn't see the logic for Disney to implement a change so devastating to all Riviera purchasers, should they need to sell, and so damaging to public relations, for a short term boost to their bottom line.  But the POS revision document I obtained stated otherwise.  Riviera resale owners were indeed restricted to home resort only.  Further, direct buyers were free to trade into all resorts, while post-1.19 resale buyers of L14 could not trade into future resorts.

I don't have an issue with not being able to trade into future DVC resorts.  No owner, direct or resale, was guaranteed that.  The POS explicitly states that DVD does not guarantee any future resort would be built, or that we would be able to access them.  In fact, existing amenities are not guaranteed to continue to exist - what would VGF be worth without GF, the monorail and Magic Kingdom?  We bought accepting the risk of complete disaster, trusting Disney's self interest of staying in business would keep the theme parks and hotels running.

However, if Disney wanted to tap into existing resorts to sell Riviera and Reflections instead of waiting for DVC 2's own halo resort, I expect the trading terms to be equitable.  If post 1.19 resale owners from my home resorts aren't allowed to trade out (our resales were grandfathered), allowing new direct purchasers to trade in is an unequal situation, IMO.  I'm still surprised and unimpressed Disney made that business decision.

Having said that, we don't let our annoyance with DVC management affect our enjoyment of the parks and DVC resorts.  Our opinion is DVC should be viewed in the same category as vacations and cars; only bought with entertainment budget that would have 100% disappeared.  When one takes that position, expectations and therefore disappointment are low.


----------



## emchen

Mumof4mice said:


> Hi @emchen ,
> <snip> Riviera resale owners were indeed restricted to home resort only.  Further, direct buyers were free to trade into all resorts, while post-1.19 resale buyers of L14 could not trade into future resorts.<snip>



@Mumof4mice ...thank you so much for taking time to write such a clear and detailed explanation.

I'm not convinced that the impact on the resale market will be as bad as people fear. 

Here's why:  everyone is missing the forest for the trees.  They are overlooking the fact that DVD has segregated owners into three de facto groups by its recent actions, and the third group is so small that it may never be relevant in the long run.

Group 1.  (L14+): Direct and Resale (pre 1/19) owners...most owners (>80%).  Growing as a percentage...Direct is always adding to its ranks.  Resale (pre 1/19) will never be larger than it is today.

Group 2.  (L14 only): Resale (post 1/19) owners...a minority of owners (<20%).  Resale (post 1/19) will continue to add, but at a rate lower than Direct owners.  Shrinking as a percentage.

Group 3.  (exclusive to "new" resort):  Resale owners of a "new" resort...very few owners (<1%).  See group 2.  Shrinking as a percentage.

A group comprising < 1% of the overall ownership pool will not have the impact on the resale market that many fear.



> Having said that, we don't let our annoyance with DVC management affect our enjoyment of the parks and DVC resorts.  Our opinion is DVC should be viewed in the same category as vacations and cars; only bought with entertainment budget that would have 100% disappeared.  When one takes that position, expectations and therefore disappointment are low.



AMEN to this!


----------



## dmurf01

emchen said:


> @Mumof4mice ...thank you so much for taking time to write such a clear and detailed explanation.
> 
> I'm not convinced that the impact on the resale market will be as bad as people fear.
> 
> Here's why:  everyone is missing the forest for the tress.  They are overlooking the fact that DVD has segregated owners into three de facto groups by its recent actions, and the third group is so small that it may never be relevant in the long run.
> 
> Group 1.  (L14+): Direct and Resale (pre 1/19) owners...most owners (>80%).  Growing as a percentage...Direct is always adding to its ranks.  Resale (pre 1/19) will never be larger than it is today.
> 
> Group 2.  (L14 only): Resale (post 1/19) owners...a minority of owners (<20%).  Resale (post 1/19) will continue to add, but at a rate lower than Direct owners.  Shrinking as a percentage.
> 
> Group 3.  (exclusive to "new" resort):  Resale owners of a "new" resort...very few owners (<1%).  See group 2.  Shrinking as a percentage.
> 
> A group comprising < 1% of the overall ownership pool will not have the impact on the resale market that many fear.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN to this!



I was thinking similarly for the groupings.  Something to review over time is if enough new direct purchases continuously get added to Group 1 to offset the people moving from 1 to 2 or 3 by selling and purchasing post 1/19.  What we also don't know is as Riviera actively appears for resale is if there will be more people who live the new resorts so much that they are fine with Group 3 and don't care about not being able to stay at the other resorts.  I think time will tell.  There could be other factors in the mix no one is thinking of.  We'll see.


----------



## emchen

dmurf01 said:


> Something to review over time is if enough new direct purchases continuously get added to Group 1 to offset the people moving from 1 to 2 or 3 by selling and purchasing post 1/19.



Growth of Group 1 will always offset Groups 2&3...and by a mile.  

It goes without saying that resale owners will comprise an enlarging proportion of any Single resort as it matures. I read somewhere that the number ranges from around < 5% for new resorts (eg. CCV, AUL ), to “newish” (VGC, VGF)  around 10%, while a mature resort like SSR is around 20%. Meanwhile each addition of a “new” resort will mean new direct contract owners whose numbers will far outpace Group 2 and 3 owners.


----------



## crvetter

emchen said:


> Growth of Group 1 will always offset Groups 2&3...and by a mile.
> 
> It goes without saying that resale owners will comprise an enlarging proportion of any Single resort as it matures. I read somewhere that the number ranges from around < 5% for new resorts (eg. CCV, AUL ), to “newish” (VGC, VGF)  around 10%, while a mature resort like SSR is around 20%. Meanwhile each addition of a “new” resort will mean new direct contract owners whose numbers will far outpace Group 2 and 3 owners.


Here is a good thread that attempted to see the turn over rate of the resorts. It ended up being far less than expected on the boards. Though I believe it did show that SSR has the largest number of points in resale, by a fair amount, of any of the resorts but proportional to the entire points of the resort it’s only a bit ahead of the average. But that’s because it’s the largest resort. But OKW the oldest is at 20% and SSR is at 14%.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/analysis-of-dvc-sales-resales-and-restrictions.3752766/


----------



## emchen

crvetter said:


> Here is a good thread that attempted to see the turn over rate of the resorts. It ended up being far less than expected on the boards. Though I believe it did show that SSR has the largest number of points in resale, by a fair amount, of any of the resorts but proportional to the entire points of the resort it’s only a bit ahead of the average. But that’s because it’s the largest resort. But OKW the oldest is at 20% and SSR is at 14%.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/analysis-of-dvc-sales-resales-and-restrictions.3752766/


Ah yes... bet thats where I saw it thank you!
...probably strongest argument that resale restrictions will have little effect on overall DVC resale market. Macro trends are going to remain the driver there.


----------



## mom2elle

Hi! We visited Disney (CBR) this past weekend (Oct11-15), and after years of considering DVC we took the plunge and bought at Riviera! We are so excited - and have our first trip booked for Aug 2020. Can’t wait to learn more about Riviera in the coming months!


----------



## sethschroeder

emchen said:


> Group 3. (exclusive to "new" resort): Resale owners of a "new" resort...very few owners (<1%). See group 2. Shrinking as a percentage.
> 
> A group comprising < 1% of the overall ownership pool will not have the impact on the resale market that many fear.



What? Who is saying it will effect L14 resort resale prices? The impact is about RIV resale pricing specifically from what I have read.


----------



## summerw

mom2elle said:


> Hi! We visited Disney (CBR) this past weekend (Oct11-15), and after years of considering DVC we took the plunge and bought at Riviera! We are so excited - and have our first trip booked for Aug 2020. Can’t wait to learn more about Riviera in the coming months!



Welcome home, neighbor! Congrats on your purchase!! We'd been considering for a while too! I'm so excited about the opening. We looked around a little when we were there earlier this month and toured the models. I was shocked how much more beautiful there were in person! I'll be trying to post everything I see!


----------



## Soap_1984

sethschroeder said:


> What? Who is saying it will effect L14 resort resale prices? The impact is about RIV resale pricing specifically from what I have read.


Yeah I think you are right, it primarily impacts the individual trying to sell.


----------



## Brianstl

sethschroeder said:


> What? Who is saying it will effect L14 resort resale prices? The impact is about RIV resale pricing specifically from what I have read.


It only takes a few really cheap WDW DVC contracts on the market to apply downward pressure on the other WDW properties.  It has a psychological effect on what buyers think other properties are worth.


----------



## TexasChick123

Hi Fellow RIV Owners.  I'm happy to have found this thread.  A lot of the other ones have become redundant and very negative.  It's nice to see a positive thread on RIV!


----------



## emchen

sethschroeder said:


> What? Who is saying it will effect L14 resort resale prices? The impact is about RIV resale pricing specifically from what I have read.


It is the conventional wisdom of many longtime DISBoarders. 


Soap_1984 said:


> Yeah I think you are right, it primarily impacts the individual trying to sell.


That’s my point as well, that speculation that it will “destroy” the resale market is overblown. 


Brianstl said:


> It only takes a few really cheap WDW DVC contracts on the market to apply downward pressure on the other WDW properties.  It has a psychological effect on what buyers think other properties are worth.


That is the “conventional wisdom”...Pretty tenuous hypothesis in my view,  and so far no data to support it.


----------



## summerw

TexasChick123 said:


> Hi Fellow RIV owners.  I'm happy to have found this thread.  A lot of the other ones have become redundant and very negative.  It's nice to see a positive thread on RIV!



Thank you! I agree. I am concerned with those topics as well but there are plenty of threads discussing them. There's a lot to be excited about too. I just can't get over how beautiful the rooms are in person! I can't wait until we get more details on the quick service and coffee stand and get to see the pool up close!


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Hello y'all! I just wanted to jump on board the Riviera excitement train! We just added on 390 pts at Riviera and are looking forward to making this our new home for the next 50 years. This is only the second DVC purchase that we have made since buying direct 250 pts at SSR (pre-opening as well). So excited for Riviera to open its doors!

Congrats to everyone on this thread who have also decided to make Riviera their home!!!


----------



## summerw

wdwdaddy4life said:


> Hello y'all! I just wanted to jump on board the Riviera excitement train! We just added on 390 pts at Riviera and are looking forward to making this our new home for the next 50 years. This is only the second DVC purchase that we have made since buying direct 250 pts at SSR (pre-opening as well). So excited for Riviera to open its doors!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on this thread who have also decided to make Riviera their home!!!




 390?!!? I have serious point envy! Do you go a lot or stay in bigger units? I definitely want to hear about your trip!  

Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## dez1978

summerw said:


> Thank you! I agree. I am concerned with those topics as well but there are plenty of threads discussing them. There's a lot to be excited about too. I just can't get over how beautiful the rooms are in person! I can't wait until we get more details on the quick service and coffee stand and get to see the pool up close!


Im am also waiting on the qs menu.  We switched our stay from Poly to here with the visa discountb c it saved us about 2k. But I'm concerned there won't be anything here my picky kids will eat.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

summerw said:


> 390?!!? I have serious point envy! Do you go a lot or stay in bigger units? I definitely want to hear about your trip!
> 
> Welcome home, neighbor!



Yes, we started off staying in 1-bedroom villas when kids were little, but we soon outgrew them and started staying in 2-bedroom villas. We got into the habit of constantly borrowing "next years" points and decided that 250 pts just wasn't enough for our family...so when Riviera was announced we knew that is where we wanted to add-on at...we were originally thinking about adding another 250 pts, but after looking at the incentive structure we said what the heck...lets do 390 pts...lol

Hope to see you at Riviera!!!


----------



## summerw

dez1978 said:


> Im am also waiting on the qs menu.  We switched our stay from Poly to here with the visa discountb c it saved us about 2k. But I'm concerned there won't be anything here my picky kids will eat.



That's a nice chunk of change to get to stay in a new resort! 
At the least, I would guess they would have pasta and you could ask for it plain. And it seems like usually the food the serve at the pools includes chicken nuggets and burgers, so maybe the pool bar will cover what they need. Plus close by is CBR's quick service, the Banana Cabana, Spyglass Grill and I forget what the other smaller quick service is called at CBR. And then of course, the entire Boardwalk area is just a 5 minute gondola ride away since the station is so close! 




wdwdaddy4life said:


> Yes, we started off staying in 1-bedroom villas when kids were little, but we soon outgrew them and started staying in 2-bedroom villas. We got into the habit of constantly borrowing "next years" points and decided that 250 pts just wasn't enough for our family...so when Riviera was announced we knew that is where we wanted to add-on at...we were originally thinking about adding another 250 pts, but after looking at the incentive structure we said what the heck...lets do 390 pts...lol
> 
> Hope to see you at Riviera!!!



We just bought 100 points for now so we wouldn't have to finance anything. I already have serious add-on-itis though. We are planning just studios for now every other year. We only have one child so that makes it easier but I am for sure drooling over 1-bedrooms and then who doesn't start plotting to bring family and friends....

I definitely have visions of what I would book with 640 points. Lol. Do you have a trip planned? I'm definitely interested to see what the 2nd bedroom in the dedicated units will look like. Please post pics! And I hope to bump into you in the next 50 years too. LOL


----------



## summerw

I knew they'd had a press event month ago, but I dropped the ball on finding any good info with our trip to Orlando. 

Food Photos
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...at-the-food-coming-to-disneys-riviera-resort/

If you go past the tour, they show some of the food and have a singer and guitarist playing the "sounds of the riviera."





And here's the Q&A they had at the event with the art director and 2 of the chefs.




They say that Primo Piatto will be Italian focused and I didn't know "Le Petit Cafe" was taken from _Aristocats_ and will be more French focused with beautiful patisserie. And all the tower rooms face the Italy pavilion and will be visible from there.


A good photo of the pool more recently


----------



## kungaloosh22

summerw said:


> And here's the Q&A they had at the event with the art director and 2 of the chefs.



Thanks @summerw. I enjoyed the Q&A. My husband is now excited that he'll be able to get the Monte Cristo (Blue Bayou recipe) at Bar Riva.


----------



## summerw

kungaloosh22 said:


> Thanks @summerw. I enjoyed the Q&A. My husband is now excited that he'll be able to get the Monte Cristo (Blue Bayou recipe) at Bar Riva.



Yes! With strawberry instead of raspberry. Lol. I loved how they talked about Walt putting the sandwich on the menu. I'm glad others are as excited as me!

I wish someone had asked when they were going to announce the menu for Il Primo Piatto and I already want to shove those Madelines in my face.


----------



## Drewferin

wdwdaddy4life said:


> Yes, we started off staying in 1-bedroom villas when kids were little, but we soon outgrew them and started staying in 2-bedroom villas. We got into the habit of constantly borrowing "next years" points and decided that 250 pts just wasn't enough for our family...so when Riviera was announced we knew that is where we wanted to add-on at...we were originally thinking about adding another 250 pts, but after looking at the incentive structure we said what the heck...lets do 390 pts...lol
> 
> Hope to see you at Riviera!!!


There is a Riveria resale contract up on Fidelity for 135 pp for 325 points. If you are already a blue card member why bother paying the premium unless you want to use points at other resorts?


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Drewferin said:


> There is a Riveria resale contract up on Fidelity for 135 pp for 325 points. If you are already a blue card member why bother paying the premium unless you want to use points at other resorts?



We saw that resale listed on Fidelity. However, for our family we didn't want the usage restrictions (present and future) for the $33 pt savings from going resale. The temptation was there though...lol


----------



## kboo

dez1978 said:


> Im am also waiting on the qs menu.  We switched our stay from Poly to here with the visa discountb c it saved us about 2k. But I'm concerned there won't be anything here my picky kids will eat.


There will always be hot dogs, burgers, pizza and pasta somewhere! We've taken my kids to many of the signature restaurants and even when it's not on the menu, they'll put something together if my kid is being particularly picky. (They're not picky eaters, but sometimes they just want something simple. At least that is cheaper than the time they claimed to only want pasta at California Grill and then ate DH's entire lobster sushi roll.)



wdwdaddy4life said:


> We saw that resale listed on Fidelity. However, for our family we didn't want the usage restrictions (present and future) for the $33 pt savings from going resale. The temptation was there though...lol



I was totally in the camp of "maybe I'll buy a resale contract at RIV in a few years" (my $pp was $120), but then when we priced adding on at BLT resale (we already have a contract there) against RIV direct and an 11-mo booking window in the EP/HS area, it was an easy choice for us. DH, who was very against adding on at all, saw the model rooms and was sold.


----------



## summerw

This video has more of the panel (and better sound)!!! The chef talks about Primo Piatto how there will be porcelain plates, handcrafted pizzas, roast chicken and hanger steak so even though it will be a quick service, the food will be more like a table service. Also they talk about a fitness center and hot tubs and a community hall with some activities unique to the resort.

If the food for the qs is done right, could be amazing!


----------



## mousemagic00

That is the first time I’ve seen that entire presentation. This truly is shaping up to be what I want in a resort. The food, the room appointments and amenities, it’s exciting. I’m so glad I went with my gut and bought here.


----------



## summerw

mousemagic00 said:


> That is the first time I’ve seen that entire presentation. This truly is shaping up to be what I want in a resort. The food, the room appointments and amenities, it’s exciting. I’m so glad I went with my gut and bought here.



Me too! Can’t wait to go home! And welcome home and congrats!

Plus Moonlight Magic will be going on when we go. We already got tickets to the one at California Adventure since we live close. Is anyone else planning to try to go, thanks to their new Riviera membership? Made me feel better about the backpack. Lol.


----------



## emchen

summerw said:


> Me too! Can’t wait to go home! And welcome home and congrats!
> 
> Plus Moonlight Magic will be going on when we go. We already got tickets to the one at California Adventure since we live close. Is anyone else planning to try to go, thanks to their new Riviera membership? Made me feel better about the backpack. Lol.


Here!


----------



## WIll C

So long as our plans stick for February, we're going to go to the MM at AK. Sounds like a lot of fun from what I've seen.


----------



## DebnPaul

Hoping to go to the one on March 3 at the Magic Kingdom - it is like they knew it was my birthday and are throwing me a party!


----------



## mousemagic00

summerw said:


> Me too! Can’t wait to go home! And welcome home and congrats!
> 
> Plus Moonlight Magic will be going on when we go. We already got tickets to the one at California Adventure since we live close. Is anyone else planning to try to go, thanks to their new Riviera membership? Made me feel better about the backpack. Lol.



Hoping we make the AK one - it’s during our first RIV stay


----------



## summerw

emchen said:


> Here!





WIll C said:


> So long as our plans stick for February, we're going to go to the MM at AK. Sounds like a lot of fun from what I've seen.





mousemagic00 said:


> Hoping we make the AK one - it’s during our first RIV stay



"May the odds be ever in your favor." I feel like the lottery/website situation is similar. Lol. Hope you all get your dates!



DebnPaul said:


> Hoping to go to the one on March 3 at the Magic Kingdom - it is like they knew it was my birthday and are throwing me a party!


Maybe they did. 


New mural unveiled!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...aics-in-the-making-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## mousemagic00

summerw said:


> New mural unveiled!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...aics-in-the-making-at-disneys-riviera-resort/



That is so pretty..... can’t wait to see it in person


----------



## Frogman88

I’ll be there in January also couldn’t resist I grabbed 125!!


----------



## Sandisw

I am excited and so are my adult kids who are now joint owners with me and DH of 175 RIV points! 

I can’t wait to try it next summer. Had hoped to try it sooner but so far, not having luck.   But that is okay..I’ve got lots of trips planned and will be doing RIV for at least 2 of them each year!


----------



## Frogman88

Sandisw said:


> I am excited and so are my adult kids who are now joint owners with me and DH of 175 RIV points!
> 
> I can’t wait to try it next summer. Had hoped to try it sooner but so far, not having luck.   But that is okay..I’ve got lots of trips planned and will be doing RIV for at least 2 of them each year!


Nice!! Can’t wait to meet you and fellow neighbors! I’m happy with my purchase despite what others may say I believe this resort will surpass most of the expectation. I got lucky and got jan 8th -14th


----------



## mousemagic00

So you guys know what is the absolute torture for me? We have a trip planned in Dec that wraps around a college soccer showcase for my daughter. This was planned pre-purchase decision.

We LEAVE for home on Dec 15th. 

Literally hours before we could have at least toured the lobby. 

Our first trip to RIV is the last week in Feb. So it's not like we're waiting a year to see it..... but the irony.... it's a killer.


----------



## summerw

mousemagic00 said:


> That is so pretty..... can’t wait to see it in person ♥



Me too and all the stuff they haven't shown us yet!!!



Frogman88 said:


> I’ll be there in January also couldn’t resist I grabbed 125!!



Jealous your trip is so soon. Please tell us how it goes!



Sandisw said:


> I am excited and so are my adult kids who are now joint owners with me and DH of 175 RIV points!
> 
> I can’t wait to try it next summer. Had hoped to try it sooner but so far, not having luck.   But that is okay..I’ve got lots of trips planned and will be doing RIV for at least 2 of them each year!



That's exciting to own it with your kids. How nice to think of all the years and memories to come and 2 trips a year sounds awesome! 




Frogman88 said:


> Nice!! Can’t wait to meet you and fellow neighbors! I’m happy with my purchase despite what others may say I believe this resort will surpass most of the expectation. I got lucky and got jan 8th -14th


I think it will too. I think it will be every bit the luxury resort they are marketing. We bought based on the pictures and Skyliner and then there has been so much bad press about Star Wars Land. We hear it a lot here in SoCal. 

When we went to Orlando and toured the units, it put all my doubts to rest. Copper Creek is beautiful, but then you walk into Riviera's model and it's just next level. Not everyone likes a particular aesthetic and certainly the Skyliner crash didn't help anything, but for those of us who already love the pics, I think our expectations will be surpassed when we go. 



mousemagic00 said:


> So you guys know what is the absolute torture for me? We have a trip planned in Dec that wraps around a college soccer showcase for my daughter. This was planned pre-purchase decision.
> 
> We LEAVE for home on Dec 15th.
> 
> Literally hours before we could have at least toured the lobby.
> 
> Our first trip to RIV is the last week in Feb. So it's not like we're waiting a year to see it..... but the irony.... it's a killer.



I will be rooting for a soft opening for you! I hope you will post your experience here when you do get to tour it!


----------



## Frogman88

summerw said:


> Me too and all the stuff they haven't shown us yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous your trip is so soon. Please tell us how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exciting to own it with your kids. How nice to think of all the years and memories to come and 2 trips a year sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will too. I think it will be every bit the luxury resort they are marketing. We bought based on the pictures and Skyliner and then there has been so much bad press about Star Wars Land. We hear it a lot here in SoCal.
> 
> When we went to Orlando and toured the units, it put all my doubts to rest. Copper Creek is beautiful, but then you walk into Riviera's model and it's just next level. Not everyone likes a particular aesthetic and certainly the Skyliner crash didn't help anything, but for those of us who already love the pics, I think our expectations will be surpassed when we go.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be rooting for a soft opening for you! I hope you will post your experience here when you do get to tour it!


Oh don’t worry I’ll take plenty of pics of the resort and I’ll post my experience and keep the thread updated! Me and my family are extremely excited to see riviera in full motion


----------



## dmurf01

I read an article today that DVC added a handfull of rooms to the inventory last month, so maybe that will help getting reservations.


----------



## Sanwich

FYI, Primo Piatto’s full menu appears to be out: 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/riviera-resort/primo-piatto/menus/
Looks good, though as someone with dairy issues, it’s a little disappointing that almost everything seems to contain cheese, yogurt, milk, etc. Hopefully the allergy menu will have some options.


----------



## Helvetica

I got 200 points. I won't be able to visit during my first Disney trip in 2020 since it's booked, so I'll be staying at AKL in May. I can't wait to check out Riviera in September. 

I think this will work out pretty well. I'm obsessed with AKL and the decision for me was wether to buy AKL resale or RIV direct. I ended up going direct, but I'm still considering a second contract resale later down the road.


----------



## DVC_HK

Hello fellow owners! We had the addonitis bug strike us during our honeymoon this past week and we bought 125 points at Riviera Saturday! Can't wait to try our new home resort out!


----------



## Frogman88

Hello ladies and gents is there anyway someone local to Orlando would be able to post some updated pics of the progress of the construction of the RR?


----------



## Helvetica

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/latest-aerial-look-at-riviera-resort-construction-november-2019/


----------



## Frogman88

Helvetica said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/latest-aerial-look-at-riviera-resort-construction-november-2019/


Thank you !


----------



## Sandisw

Starting next week, CMs will be getting to try the resort out.  I was chatting with MS and he shared they get to preview and stay,


----------



## rspencer38

The resort looks fantastic from the aerial photos!


----------



## mar7967

Hello everyone! My wife and I bought our first DVC contract a few weeks ago - 150 points at Riviera! We have a short stay in March (currently booked at Old Key West) but have also booked our first Riviera stay for next October!


----------



## Halle

Does anyone know if DVC members can pool hop to the Riviera?


----------



## DVC_HK

Halle said:


> Does anyone know if DVC members can pool hop to the Riviera?


I'm pretty sure it's one of our perks to pool hop so I don't see why not


----------



## Sandisw

Halle said:


> Does anyone know if DVC members can pool hop to the Riviera?



I am going to say no. I think they have slowly been eliminating the new resorts. I just got my new paperwork and am seeing if it’s listed there


----------



## jamesweikamp

Welcome home everyone. I have been stalking this board for a while but had to post. We are new DVC owners with 150 at RIV. They pulled some strings for our first welcome home, so my wife and I will be there March 3-6. Can’t wait to see the resort and (fingers crossed) moonlight magic at MK.


----------



## dmurf01

jamesweikamp said:


> Welcome home everyone. I have been stalking this board for a while but had to post. We are new DVC owners with 150 at RIV. They pulled some strings for our first welcome home, so my wife and I will be there March 3-6. Can’t wait to see the resort and (fingers crossed) moonlight magic at MK.



We had the same experience where they had to find some availability for us.  We arrive on March 7th.


----------



## lizdis1

Staying for a night in June! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Jiminy76

The cast member outfits for the resort have been unveiled . Looks like the event was onsite at the Riviera which would suggest construction is complete and cast members  are onsite and training. Hopefully we start to see some pictures of the inside of the resort in the coming week or so!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-costumes-revealed-for-disneys-riviera-resort


----------



## carli_h

Not seen this posted yet... *spoiler alert* some internal pre opening photos. Not sure how I feel about the lobby. I think it’s hard get the feel from the photos. 

https://www.micechat.com/237643-walt-disney-world-riviera-resort-hotel/


----------



## Royal Consort

carli_h said:


> Not seen this posted yet... *spoiler alert* some internal pre opening photos. Not sure how I feel about the lobby. I think it’s hard get the feel from the photos.
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/237643-walt-disney-world-riviera-resort-hotel/



These images of the actual property reinforce my decision to buy here. This is exactly what I am after. The elegance and the Disney enhancements combine to make this a stunningly impressive and relaxing resort. So pleased.


----------



## Drewferin

I liked seeing the Tangled theming throughout the Riveria resort. Cant wait to stay there! More pictures will be out almost daily you'd imagine at this point.


----------



## TexasChick123

Drewferin said:


> I liked seeing the Tangled theming throughout the Riveria resort. Cant wait to stay there! More pictures will be out almost daily you'd imagine at this point.



I didn’t know about the Tangled theming. My daughter is going to lose her mind. It’s her favorite Disney movie. She refuses to be any princess other than Rapunzel.


----------



## jamesweikamp

carli_h said:


> Not seen this posted yet... *spoiler alert* some internal pre opening photos. Not sure how I feel about the lobby. I think it’s hard get the feel from the photos.



Thanks for sharing this post. I love seeing the real pics instead of the “artists rendering.” Looking forward to some actual pics of the tower studios!


----------



## Jiminy76

carli_h said:


> Not seen this posted yet... *spoiler alert* some internal pre opening photos. Not sure how I feel about the lobby. I think it’s hard get the feel from the photos.
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/237643-walt-disney-world-riviera-resort-hotel/



I am really liking what I am seeing. The pictures so far are following the rendered photos we have seen. There seems to be little pops of Disney in the art and other items in the resort that is subtle but still maintains a clean elegance without being gaudy. Only thing that bothers me is the aerial shot of the pool. It really highlights how oddly shaped the pool is and the peninsula they added in the center of the pool is odd and takes up a lot of space that could have been pool space.


----------



## carli_h

I can’t wait to see actual footage of the resort to get a better perspective of the layout and feel. 

I love the mosaic and all the artwork I have seen so far. 

I’ve had a panic on should we have bought before seeing, but I am sure we’ll love it.


----------



## Jiminy76

The more I look at the leaked pictures the more I notice there is a lack of any height in the lobby. I like the general look of the furnishings and decor but the overall architecture is lacking from the pictures shown so far. I really noticed this when I looked at pictures of the Gran Destino lobby today and that lobby completely blows the Riviera lobby away IMHO (from the limited pictures we have seen). Seems odd the tower built as a moderate seems to have more architectural interest than a tower built as a deluxe resort. Makes me wonder if the contractors mixed up the plans between these resorts.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Jiminy76 said:


> The more I look at the leaked pictures the more I notice there is a lack of any height in the lobby. I like the general look of the furnishings and decor but the overall architecture is lacking from the pictures shown so far. I really noticed this when I looked at pictures of the Gran Destino lobby today and that lobby completely blows the Riviera lobby away IMHO (from the limited pictures we have seen). Seems odd the tower built as a moderate seems to have more architectural interest than a tower built as a deluxe resort. Makes me wonder if the contractors mixed up the plans between these resorts.



I agree that the lobby looks less “grand” from those pictures but I am withholding judgment until more pics come out. That said, all other areas of the resort look great to me.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> I didn’t know about the Tangled theming. My daughter is going to lose her mind. It’s her favorite Disney movie. She refuses to be any princess other than Rapunzel.


Going to look at pictures now ... Until we saw Frozen 2 last week, all my 4yo wanted to listen to was the Tangled soundtrack. Now it's Frozen 2 on endless repeat. Thankfully it's still new enough that I'm enjoying it, though I have had Kristoff's song stuck in my head all day today.


----------



## Pyotr

I’ve been watching the videos and looking at the pictures of the guy who’s in the Riviera today and I have to say I really like what I see.

He has been posting on the My DVC Points Community  Facebook group if anyone is interested.


Edit.  Maybe I need to add on...... Topolinos looks fantastic.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Pyotr said:


> I’ve been watching the videos and looking at the pictures of the guy who’s in the Riviera today and I have to say I really like what I see.
> 
> He has been posting on the My DVC Points Community  Facebook group if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> Edit.  Maybe I need to add on...... Topolinos looks fantastic.


I would love to see more pics! I assumed we would start seeing more this week with cast member previews.


----------



## Pyotr

The poster is staying in a studio on the 4th floor. He streamed the view. It’s of the lake, retention pond, and the Skyliner station. Not sure if it’s a standard of preferred view.


----------



## Pyotr

Here is a short video of inside the Riviera from last night.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Pyotr said:


> Here is a short video of inside the Riviera from last night.


Thanks so much for sharing. This is a great video. I am more impressed by the entrance/lobby/grounds now. They are certainly more “luxury” than “Disney” but still include special themed touches (like the mosaics).


----------



## Bushando64

While I don't know if this resort will every be within the grasp of my wife and I, my absolute favorite thing about the overall design is the artwork on the walls in the halls and especially in the rooms.

The foldout couch/bed situation with the classic Mickey and Pluto literally made me gasp out loud and go, "Oh my God that's _incredible!_"

My wife is an artist/cartoonist so I'm gonna try and plant the seed to try out the Topolino breakfast; those costumes for the characters are fantastic aside form Daisy's which seems a little phoned in to me? Not a deal-breaker though, haha


----------



## TheMick424

There are some pictures out on Facebook posted by a travel agent, and I'm very impressed.  The pictures of the 3BR...stunning.  I just wish I had more $ to buy some points...sigh


----------



## DVC_HK

TheMick424 said:


> There are some pictures out on Facebook posted by a travel agent, and I'm very impressed.  The pictures of the 3BR...stunning.  I just wish I had more $ to buy some points...sigh


They have a 3B tour on youtube right now. We have already decided that we are sticking with the 125 we bought on our honeymoon but soon as we announce our first child we will bump it up another 175 a year so we can fit the grandparents on trips


----------



## Pyotr

Looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## rspencer38

Just seeing some of the photos roll out from various posters and it looks incredible!! Cannot wait for my first visit home.


----------



## Frogman88

I knew this place was going to look great so I’m very happy with my purchase !!


----------



## carli_h

Super excited based on this as it shows a little more of the lobby and grounds. Initially thought it had a very BLT feel but watching this it seems more of a GF / BLT hybrid.


----------



## eMoneyBug

We loved checking out numerous WDW resorts so cant wait to see it all in person whenever that may be


----------



## Wakey

I have to say the video walkthrough leaves me underwhelmed. It is nice, but nothing amazing. Rooms are great, but that 3 bed like them all would eat through a contract within a night or so. It looks strange to me how you come outside with the French music etc, looking at Caribbean Beach. I do like the fact it has a good running / walking track around the lake.
Main pool with slide, very underwhelming, or is that not the main pool side you can see?
Cafe has zero design, restaurants look quite generic.
Strangely it reminds me of BLT, without the location. The same type of lobby and outdoor area. Also reminds me in some ways of a Universal hotel.
I was keen to stay here next summer, but having seen it, I honestly don’t think it is worth the points and will not be booking now, but will go for a look in 2 weeks and see if it is better in person. Would BLT be so popular if it wasn’t within walking distance of a park?


----------



## Pyotr

Wakey said:


> I have to say the video walkthrough leaves me underwhelmed. It is nice, but nothing amazing. Rooms are great, but that 3 bed like them all would eat through a contract within a night or so. It looks strange to me how you come outside with the French music etc, looking at Caribbean Beach. I do like the fact it has a good running / walking track around the lake.
> Main pool with slide, very underwhelming, or is that not the main pool side you can see?
> Cafe has zero design, restaurants look quite generic.
> Strangely it reminds me of BLT, without the location. The same type of lobby and outdoor area. Also reminds me in some ways of a Universal hotel.
> I was keen to stay here next summer, but having seen it, I honestly don’t think it is worth the points and will not be booking now, but will go for a look in 2 weeks and see if it is better in person. Would BLT be so popular if it wasn’t within walking distance of a park?



I think that’s the quiet pool without the slide.

I don’t think Toppolinos looks generic at all. What bothers me is the gigantic pole in front of the ordering counter at La Petit Cafe. 

The outside grounds looks beautiful, but I’m still iffy on the room views.


----------



## Helvetica

Pyotr said:


> I think that’s the quiet pool without the slide.
> 
> I don’t think Toppolinos looks generic at all. What bothers me is the gigantic pole in front of the ordering counter at La Petit Cafe.
> 
> The outside grounds looks beautiful, but I’m still iffy on the room views.



Yeah... I agree about the pole, but it’s kind of authentic when you think about small independent coffee shops in historical buildings. One of my favorite shops when I was in college was like that. I guess we’ll have to wait and see how it actually performs when it opens. I definitely can see how it can be annoying.


----------



## Bronte

We are there December 21 
Does anyone know if there are gas grills there for guests to use ??


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Yowza.  It looks GORGEOUS!  We will be checking in at the end of the month - can't wait!!!


----------



## DougEMG

Wakey said:


> Would BLT be so popular if it wasn’t within walking distance of a park?



Love the BLT location for walking to the park and is why it is my preferred monorail resort.  Would probably never stay there otherwise as the resort itself is not that inspiring.  Looking forward to that walkway from VGF that is being talked about as I actually really like staying at the VGF, just don't like getting there at park close.


----------



## TexasChick123

Just a PSA to the general message board population that this thread was created by the OP for people who are excited about Riviera. There are a bunch of threads for people to talk about all the things they don’t like or think they won’t like about Riviera. Please go to those threads. We are on this thread because we’re tired of reading negative opinions about it and wanted a positive thread. So if you don’t have anything positive to say, then please go to another thread. Thanks, and have a magical day.


----------



## Soap_1984

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks, and have a magical day.


This may win the award for least sincere "have a magical day" ever lol.


----------



## TexasChick123

Soap_1984 said:


> This may win the award for least sincere "have a magical day" ever lol.



I was channeling my inner customer service rep that we all have in us.


----------



## Soap_1984

TexasChick123 said:


> I was channeling my inner customer service rep that we all have in us.


That's what it felt like, when you get off the phone with disney cs and it was not a good call and you still get the "have a magical day" lol.  

As for the resort, the video I watched was not great so I'm reserving judgement. I will say in the lobby it looked like there wasn't much art work; what art they did have looked so nice. I want to get a look at the main pool because what I saw looked great.


----------



## DVC_HK

Here is a good video of 1 BR


----------



## jamesweikamp

DVC_HK said:


> Here is a good video of 1 BR



I remain impressed by the rooms and the grounds. Now we just need a video of the Tower Studio!


----------



## DVC_HK

This one shows a 3D concept of the Tower room


----------



## jamesweikamp

DVC_HK said:


> This one shows a 3D concept of the Tower room



Thanks! I somehow never saw this particular video (though I have seen the models of the room). I love the renderings and computer modeling but there is something to be said about someone walking through the room. I think you get a better feel for the actual size, scope, and quality.


----------



## Turn the Page

I must say some of the furnishings, especially in the lobby, don't strike me as "European Riviera" so much as "mid century eclectic."  I can't say I really find them all that appealing but whatever, it is about location, amenities, and room configuration more than anything else for us.


----------



## disneyworldsk

anyone have video of the tower studios that will fit two people only? I haven't seen any
staying in the two person room (idk its name) in August. I am looking forward to the walkin shower and gondolas and new food options. I don't want a kitchen so this is a good option and I was wondering if anyone knows if these rooms are connecting?


----------



## DVC_HK

disneyworldsk said:


> anyone have video of the tower studios that will fit two people only? I haven't seen any
> staying in the two person room (idk its name) in August. I am looking forward to the walkin shower and gondolas and new food options. I don't want a kitchen so this is a good option and I was wondering if anyone knows if these rooms are connecting?


So the tower studios are their name. They don't connect as they cut them kinda like a pie piece for the 24 rooms as well as the tower sticks out a bit


----------



## Castillo Mom

TexasChick123 said:


> Just a PSA to the general message board population that this thread was created by the OP for people who are excited about Riviera. There are a bunch of threads for people to talk about all the things they don’t like or think they won’t like about Riviera. Please go to those threads. We are on this thread because we’re tired of reading negative opinions about it and wanted a positive thread. So if you don’t have anything positive to say, then please go to another thread. Thanks, and have a magical day.



Thank you for the PSA!  I'm not an owner yet, but I'm a bit tired of the negativity as well and excited for those who purchased.  Ever since I learned of the proposed location and saw the initial artist renderings of the resort a couple years back, I've had my heart set on adding on at RR which will be my third and final contract.  The resort is absolutely lovely!  For now, I'll live vicariously through new owners who have stays booked this month and are willing to post photos and videos.  Our next trip to WDW won't be until fall of '21 and it's not likely that I'll add on by then, but I plan on booking a stay at the seven-month mark if I can get in.  So excited already!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

TexasChick123 said:


> Just a PSA to the general message board population that this thread was created by the OP for people who are excited about Riviera. There are a bunch of threads for people to talk about all the things they don’t like or think they won’t like about Riviera. Please go to those threads. We are on this thread because we’re tired of reading negative opinions about it and wanted a positive thread. So if you don’t have anything positive to say, then please go to another thread. Thanks, and have a magical day.



You can count me in as a Riviera cheerleader!  I booked it a while ago for an upcoming late December stay.  We went down for a short weekend in November and we deliberately rode the Skyliner from EP IG to DHS so we could see the resort up close as we glided by.  It looked gorgeous and my DS12 got really psyched about the pool!  After seeing the videos, we are even more excited.  The rooms look gorgeous and all of the amenities look great (pool, restaurants, etc.).  I also love the Skyliner access!  I think this is going to be a huge vacation win for our family!


----------



## Helvetica

Grand Villa






Mosaics


----------



## summerw

thanks, everyone, for keeping up posting updates!! I was so excited to read it all! Kid activities have taken me over.  

I agree the style is understated. I think a lot of the French and Italian Riviera is like that, subtle with clean lines and colors. I am waiting until I’m in the lobby to have an opinion. It does seem a little mid century modern, but with the shops surrounding it in a circle, I think it will feel like Paris a little, in a metro station or the passages.

That could be why the ceiling is so low, and to make it feel homey. I do agree that after seeing the Grand Destino’s lobby, it feels short, but that’s a convention hotel and this is DVC with a very different art style.

l love the subtle Art Nouveau touches in the signs and ironwork. The pools aren’t really big but it’s hard to know until you see how many people are actually using it. Maybe they will have great pool security?

I love the simple art style of the resort. I think it will make it feel fresh every time we go. And grabbing a coffee on the way to my 6 minute commute to Epcot won’t make me angry.

Also, when we toured the model, the rooms felt huge, even with other people in them. Granted it made me want more points to stay in a 1-bedroom, but the studio felt big too.


I can understand anyone who likes a busier aesthetic not loving the beauty in simplicity with ornate touches. I want to try ALL the resorts.


----------



## disneyworldsk

DVC_HK said:


> So the tower studios are their name. They don't connect as they cut them kinda like a pie piece for the 24 rooms as well as the tower sticks out a bit


Also, does anyone know where these particular rooms are located within the resort: which area and also how high up (can i request a lower floor)....near gondolas? near bus? near pool? etc. Thanks so much....


----------



## DVC_HK

disneyworldsk said:


> Also, does anyone know where these particular rooms are located within the resort: which area and also how high up (can i request a lower floor)....near gondolas? near bus? near pool? etc. Thanks so much....


If you're facing the resort they are on your right side and they corner that connects the wing to the main building. No clue on requests as there are only 24 of them and DVC is only booking 9 of them at the moment


----------



## ultimatefans

disneyworldsk said:


> Also, does anyone know where these particular rooms are located within the resort: which area and also how high up (can i request a lower floor)....near gondolas? near bus? near pool? etc. Thanks so much....


I check in next month and the Room request options available during check-in are:
Upper Floor
Near Lobby
Lower Floor
Near Elevator
Near Transportation


----------



## Sanwich

disneyworldsk said:


> Also, does anyone know where these particular rooms are located within the resort: which area and also how high up (can i request a lower floor)....near gondolas? near bus? near pool? etc. Thanks so much....



Regarding the location of the tower rooms, someone already kind of touched on it, but to elaborate: if you look at an overhead picture of the resort, the tower studios are literally in the corner of the structure that looks rounded, like a tower (with the dome on top). They appear to be close to the gondola station but relatively far from dining and buses.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Sanwich said:


> Regarding the location of the tower rooms, someone already kind of touched on it, but to elaborate: if you look at an overhead picture of the resort, the tower studios are literally in the corner of the structure that looks rounded, like a tower (with the dome on top). They appear to be close to the gondola station but relatively far from dining and buses.


define far? ! thanks


----------



## disneyworldsk

DVC_HK said:


> If you're facing the resort they are on your right side and they corner that connects the wing to the main building. No clue on requests as there are only 24 of them and DVC is only booking 9 of them at the moment


oh wow. so i guess it's good i got one of these rooms then if there are so few?! how exciting!


----------



## disneyworldsk

ultimatefans said:


> I check in next month and the Room request options available during check-in are:
> Upper Floor
> Near Lobby
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Near Transportation


ha! i want several of those options...!!


----------



## WIll C

Yah, I want an upper floor, near the elevator. Near transportation (mainly the Skyliner) would be nice too.

Does anyone know if there are elevators in the wings? I'm hoping they don't have them just in the middle near the lobby. No reason to have to trek to the lobby only to have to trudge all the way back to the Skyliner if you are in that wing.


----------



## crvetter

WIll C said:


> Yah, I want an upper floor, near the elevator. Near transportation (mainly the Skyliner) would be nice too.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are elevators in the wings? I'm hoping they don't have them just in the middle near the lobby. No reason to have to trek to the lobby only to have to trudge all the way back to the Skyliner if you are in that wing.


Each wing has it's own elevator bank as the wings are different number of stories. Though the elevators are right near the beginning of the wings (so closer to the "main building" portion of the resort). The resort is broken into the East and West Wings along with the "main building" which is supposed to the be the original (the story is the wings were added as the resort grew in popularity).


----------



## DVC_HK

Honestly, after seeing the 3D model of the towers I think they will be great for short stays. We booked them for the night before and after our cruise but for those long weeks we take we will definitely stay in a preferred studio for the space and views. Even a 1Br at kidani was getting full with gifts we bought all during our honeymoon lol


----------



## jamesweikamp

DVC_HK said:


> Honestly, after seeing the 3D model of the towers I think they will be great for short stays. We booked them for the night before and after our cruise but for those long weeks we take we will definitely stay in a preferred studio for the space and views. Even a 1Br at kidani was getting full with gifts we bought all during our honeymoon lol



I agree completely. My wife and I like to make short trips without our kids (particularly during F&W) and the Towers should be great.


----------



## Sanwich

disneyworldsk said:


> define far? ! thanks



This is my first time posting an image, so we’ll see if this works, lol. Anyway, in the map you can see the round tower on the far right-hand corner of the building. The walkway to the skyliner is above it, and way in the lower left of the image is the bus stop area. Most of the food options are in the wing on the left side of the building, on the light gray “nub” sticking up toward the pool area.


----------



## jamesweikamp

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-disneys-riviera-resort-live-on-december-16/


----------



## polynor

ultimatefans said:


> I check in next month and the Room request options available during check-in are:
> Upper Floor
> Near Lobby
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Near Transportation


So...Near Transportation means what?  Near the exit to get the buses? Near the walkway to the gondolas?
Not quite understanding the layout -- wouldn't near the lobby or near elevator do the same thing?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

polynor said:


> So...Near Transportation means what?  Near the exit to get the buses? Near the walkway to the gondolas?
> Not quite understanding the layout -- wouldn't near the lobby or near elevator do the same thing?



Those are the standard room requests they have for most every Disney resort.  Difficult to really know what it means and probably gives a lot of leeway in assignments the they say meet the request.


----------



## MJB62676

When we were at WDW over Thanksgiving, we got a nice view of Riviera from the Skyliner and it looks awesome.  I love the location, and would consider adding it as our third home (Poly, Aulani), but have been looking for information about the number of different Tower Studios, Deluxe Studios, 1Br, 2Br, GV, etc.  Does anyone have that info?  Looking at the points charts, I'd want to know what availability is like.  I'd love to have a contract here and one day at AKL.


----------



## jamesweikamp

MJB62676 said:


> When we were at WDW over Thanksgiving, we got a nice view of Riviera from the Skyliner and it looks awesome.  I love the location, and would consider adding it as our third home (Poly, Aulani), but have been looking for information about the number of different Tower Studios, Deluxe Studios, 1Br, 2Br, GV, etc.  Does anyone have that info?  Looking at the points charts, I'd want to know what availability is like.  I'd love to have a contract here and one day at AKL.


 
pulled this from another thread. "According to people who have read the filings, looks 341 villas: 12 GVs, 148 2BR lock-offs, 90 dedicated 2BRs, 29 dedicated 1BRs, 38 dedicated studios, and 24 Tower Studios. View breakdown is not known as yet."

https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-room-inventory.3743959/


----------



## MJB62676

jamesweikamp said:


> pulled this from another thread. "According to people who have read the filings, looks 341 villas: 12 GVs, 148 2BR lock-offs, 90 dedicated 2BRs, 29 dedicated 1BRs, 38 dedicated studios, and 24 Tower Studios. View breakdown is not known as yet."
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-room-inventory.3743959/




Thank you!  I appreciate it!


----------



## disneyworldsk

another tower 2 person room question: do you guys think the pull down bed will be comfortable for 4-5 nights? vs. a regular bed?
And do you think the bus will be one stop or internal many stops?


----------



## DVC_HK

disneyworldsk said:


> another tower 2 person room question: do you guys think the pull down bed will be comfortable for 4-5 nights? vs. a regular bed?
> And do you think the bus will be one stop or internal many stops?


Defiantly one stop on the bus situation. For the tower beds we will use them for one to three nights max. Rather be in a real bed in a studio for those week long trips


----------



## jamesweikamp

DVC_HK said:


> Defiantly one stop on the bus situation. For the tower beds we will use them for one to three nights max. Rather be in a real bed in a studio for those week long trips



My understanding is that they used the murphy beds instead of the fold-out couch so the mattress could be the same (or at least a real bed). I wouldn't dismiss the murphy bed as "uncomfortable" out of hand.


----------



## DVC_HK

jamesweikamp said:


> My understanding is that they used the murphy beds instead of the fold-out couch so the mattress could be the same (or at least a real bed). I wouldn't dismiss the murphy bed as "uncomfortable" out of hand.


They did use the murphy bed but another reason why we don't want the tower on long trips is due to use collecting a lot of gifts and even in a 1BR in Kidani we were starting to run out of space


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyworldsk said:


> do you guys think the pull down bed will be comfortable for 4-5 nights? vs. a regular bed?


The pull-down beds are essentially platform beds, the same as they're installing at SSR now, and people have found them very comfortable.  Pop Century also has the same type of fold-down beds, with one regular bed and one fold-down in the room; the mattresses are identical as proven by photographs of the mattress tags, and people like them very much.  It's possible the mattresses are different between Pop and the DVC resorts, but the point is that the mattress on the regular bed in a regular studio and the mattress on the fold-down bed in the studio (Tower or regular) will be the same mattress.

So I expect that the fold-down beds in the Tower studios (as well as the other RIV studios and larger villas) will be very comfortable.


----------



## Castillo Mom

I'm looking forward to seeing photos/videos of dedicated two bedrooms.  That's what I hope to score next trip.


----------



## DVC_HK

Castillo Mom said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing photos/videos of dedicated two bedrooms.  That's what I hope to score next trip.


I don't think you'll have an issue with those as preferred view ones really open up at the end of April on the DVC site


----------



## Pyotr

I don’t think the main pool looks too small. The bedroom view is also much better in this video than prior ones.


----------



## Pyotr

double post...


----------



## summerw

Tower Studio Tour!!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

For such a small room, I think the tower studio is really well designed! 

I do think we'd be tripping all over our luggage and owner's locker though. But I'm sure it's fine for light packers or shorter stays.


----------



## Pyotr

The Tower Studio look perfectly functional for a weekend stay. Anything longer than that and I would feel cramped.


----------



## Jiminy76

The pool looks to be of decent size but the peninsula that basically splits the pool in half is odd and takes up a lot of space that could have easily been pool space. It’s nice to see they are using the new TV system that is used in Grand Destino where it is able to be customized with your family name and you can view your Memory Maker photos. I noticed the Tower studios and the 3 bedroom grand villas have Kuerigs while the studios and 1 & 2 bedrooms villas have the normal coffee pot. I wonder why they did not go with one type of coffee maker for all rooms through out the resort.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I actually booked two of the tower small rooms. i don't want a kitchen and when i stayed at destino last summer i didn't like sharing a bathroom with the older teens in my family so i figure i will do two rooms which gives me privacy and two bathrooms and no kitchen and new hotel. the only thing is we have never done this without connecting rooms. do you think they would be next to each other at least? or same floor?


----------



## DVC_HK

disneyworldsk said:


> I actually booked two of the tower small rooms. i don't want a kitchen and when i stayed at destino last summer i didn't like sharing a bathroom with the older teens in my family so i figure i will do two rooms which gives me privacy and two bathrooms and no kitchen and new hotel. the only thing is we have never done this without connecting rooms. do you think they would be next to each other at least? or same floor?


I am like 99.9% sure I saw them do three tower rooms per floor with a left,mid, and right one


----------



## SPLzero

did anyone notice the keurig?


----------



## jamesweikamp

SPLzero said:


> did anyone notice the keurig?


from a couple responses above yours.... "I noticed the Tower studios and the 3 bedroom grand villas have Kuerigs while the studios and 1 & 2 bedrooms villas have the normal coffee pot."


----------



## WIll C

The Tower studio looks perfect for me if I'm there solo. My wife couldn't handle that, even for a short trip. That's why we bought enough points for a 1 BD. That should be perfect for us. I'd love to bring some friends and book a GV for a few days too one year. That would be cool.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Jiminy76 said:


> The pool looks to be of decent size but the peninsula that basically splits the pool in half is odd and takes up a lot of space that could have easily been pool space. It’s nice to see they are using the new TV system that is used in Grand Destino where it is able to be customized with your family name and you can view your Memory Maker photos. I noticed the Tower studios and the 3 bedroom grand villas have Kuerigs while the studios and 1 & 2 bedrooms villas have the normal coffee pot. I wonder why they did not go with one type of coffee maker for all rooms through out the resort.



I didn't notice the peninsula when I watched the walk-through video the first time, I'll to re-watch.

My son and I noticed the smart TVs as well and that now you can easily stream from your device(s).  That'll be great for streaming Disney+.  We watch TV in the late evening for a bit after getting back from the parks and when getting ready to go in the morning, so I like having the option of commercial-free programming.  It's a nice distraction for the guys as they wait for the ladies to finish putting on their makeup in the morning.


----------



## sethschroeder

Michael Kay has a walk through of some of Riviera on his video today:


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

We are staying here in mid-January and are so excited.  Few Questions, which I am guessing will likely be more easily answered come Monday!    Does anyone know where the Standard deluxe studios will be located?  Also from the lobby how far is the walk to the skyliner?  As far as transportation goes, does RR have its own bus to and from the parks or will they share with CBR?  For the skyliner to Epcot it just goes right there no spots/transfer right?  For DHS you get on the skyliner to CBR then have to get off and transfer to go to DHS, right?


----------



## sethschroeder

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> We are staying here in mid-January and are so excited.  Few Questions, which I am guessing will likely be more easily answered come Monday!    Does anyone know where the Standard deluxe studios will be located?  Also from the lobby how far is the walk to the skyliner?  As far as transportation goes, does RR have its own bus to and from the parks or will they share with CBR?  For the skyliner to Epcot it just goes right there no spots/transfer right?  For DHS you get on the skyliner to CBR then have to get off and transfer to go to DHS, right?



Touringplans doesn't have any information yet.

From what I guess:

Standard views will be in the main building facing North East (right side looking from lake)
From the lobby to Skyliner will be roughly 0.15-0.2 miles (between 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 football fields)
RR has its own bus service
RR to Epcot = no additional stops
RR to HS = transfer at CBR
It will be seen how well the skyliner functions with the mid-line loading. Give yourself some extra time likely since you will be there within the first month. Long term it likely will get better though.

Took me 30 mins from HS to Epcot with very little lines. Be interested to hear what travel time on the Skyliner is.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

sethschroeder said:


> Touringplans doesn't have any information yet.
> 
> From what I guess:
> 
> Standard views will be in the main building facing North East (right side looking from lake)
> From the lobby to Skyliner will be roughly 0.15-0.2 miles (between 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 football fields)
> RR has its own bus service
> RR to Epcot = no additional stops
> RR to HS = transfer at CBR
> It will be seen how well the skyliner functions with the mid-line loading. Give yourself some extra time likely since you will be there within the first month. Long term it likely will get better though.
> 
> Took me 30 mins from HS to Epcot with very little lines. Be interested to hear what travel time on the Skyliner is.



Thank you so much.  Do you know if there will be bus service to and from EP and DHS.  I'm still skeptical of the skyliner. Enclosed spaces freak me out.   As far as magical Express, will RR be joined in with CBR, BWI, YC/BC?


----------



## sethschroeder

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> Thank you so much.  Do you know if there will be bus service to and from EP and DHS.  I'm still skeptical of the skyliner. Enclosed spaces freak me out.   As far as magical Express, will RR be joined in with CBR, BWI, YC/BC?



Skyliner was great when we were on it.

If there is any bus service I would suspect its very very limited.


----------



## CarolynFH

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> Thank you so much.  Do you know if there will be bus service to and from EP and DHS.  I'm still skeptical of the skyliner. Enclosed spaces freak me out.   As far as magical Express, will RR be joined in with CBR, BWI, YC/BC?


All of the current Skyliner resorts (Pop, AoA, & CBR) still have bus service to DHS and Epcot, and from what I’ve read on the Pop thread no one has noticed any reduction in bus service there. I did see one report here on the DIS of someone at Pop seeing the message “Use Skyliner” on the bus board there, but I haven’t seen any other comments or complaints about DHS/Epcot bus service on the Pop thread. 

FYI the Epcot bus drops off at the front (Future World) side of the park while the Skyliner travels to the back (World Showcase), so you might choose Skyliner vs. bus (assuming Riviera guests have a choice) based on where in Epcot you plan to go first!

As far as DME goes, I don’t think anyone can predict which resorts will be serviced together. It seems to fluctuate depending on how many people need transportation to/from which resorts at the same time.


----------



## disneyworldsk

CarolynFH said:


> All of the current Skyliner resorts (Pop, AoA, & CBR) still have bus service to DHS and Epcot, and from what I’ve read on the Pop thread no one has noticed any reduction in bus service there. I did see one report here on the DIS of someone at Pop seeing the message “Use Skyliner” on the bus board there, but I haven’t seen any other comments or complaints about DHS/Epcot bus service on the Pop thread.
> 
> FYI the Epcot bus drops off at the front (Future World) side of the park while the Skyliner travels to the back (World Showcase), so you might choose Skyliner vs. bus (assuming Riviera guests have a choice) based on where in Epcot you plan to go first!
> 
> As far as DME goes, I don’t think anyone can predict which resorts will be serviced together. It seems to fluctuate depending on how many people need transportation to/from which resorts at the same time.


funny it didn't occur to me about that point re. epcot bus/skyliner drop off locations. just realized it. maybe if someone wants to go first to soarin for example at rd the bus may be better? something to think about. great option for breakfast first at ale and compass for example then thru epcot in a.m. too if using skyliner...lots of flexibility there.


----------



## rspencer38

Happy grand opening Riviera!


----------



## DebnPaul

This weekend booked a deluxe studio preferred view for November 15-21, 2020.  So excited to stay there as we became members in September and Riviera is our home resort! We are staying at BWV in March for a short trip.


----------



## Frogman88

I’m excited to see videos and also hear experiences from fellow neighbors !!


----------



## aoconnor

Nice views from the Tower Studios - better than the standard view rooms really. Great deal for those who can get them!


----------



## DVC_HK

So will this thread become the Riviera resort thread now that it is open?


----------



## Helvetica

Grand Opening






La Boutique






Topolino's Terrance Character Breakfast Review


----------



## Pyotr

In reference to the Breakfast at Toppolinos review, $41 is too much for a waffle or a small pile of salmon, even by Disney standards. 

Additionally, I hope the loud announcements were for only opening day. 

I look forward to the diner review later tonight. But for breakfast, this is a pass for me.


----------



## WIll C

Pyotr said:


> In reference to the Breakfast at Toppolinos review, $41 is too much for a waffle or a small pile of salmon, even by Disney standards.
> 
> Additionally, I hope the loud announcements were for only opening day.
> 
> I look forward to the diner review later tonight. But for breakfast, this is a pass for me.


Yah, we might try it at some point but from the menu and the price I don't see it being too high on our list. Dinner might be a better way to go. See how they do tonight with that.


----------



## Helvetica

Pyotr said:


> In reference to the Breakfast at Toppolinos review, $41 is too much for a waffle or a small pile of salmon, even by Disney standards.
> 
> Additionally, I hope the loud announcements were for only opening day.
> 
> I look forward to the diner review later tonight. But for breakfast, this is a pass for me.



The price is very much in line with other character breakfasts at Disney World. 

Trattoria al Forno's Breakfast is probably the closest to what they're doing here and that's $44. Garden Grill, Hollywood and Vine, Tusker House, Ohana, The Crystal Palace, and Cape May Cafe are all $41. 1900 Park Fare is $44. Akershus is $52. Chef Mickey's is $59. Then you have Cinderella's Royal Table at $62 for breakfast (but that includes tip).

Unfortunately, the character breakfasts at Disney World are just really expensive and cost between $41-$62 right now. 

I'm a big fan of character meals and I know that I'll check this one out eventually, but the biggest issue for me personally is the menu. I like eating off a menu over a buffet, but I'm not an adventurous eater when I just wake up and all I really want is bacon, eggs and sausage. The pastries are a nice touch, but hopefully they add some more traditional options in the coming months. Even if they just add an option for the steak with scrambled eggs, I'd be good.


----------



## Pyotr

Helvetica said:


> The price is very much in line with other character breakfasts at Disney World.
> 
> Trattoria al Forno's Breakfast is probably the closest to what they're doing here and that's $44. Garden Grill, Hollywood and Vine, Tusker House, Ohana, The Crystal Palace, and Cape May Cafe are all $41. 1900 Park Fare is $44. Akershus is $52. Chef Mickey's is $59. Then you have Cinderella's Royal Table at $62 for breakfast (but that includes tip).
> 
> Unfortunately, the character breakfasts at Disney World are just really expensive and cost between $41-$62 right now.
> 
> I'm a big fan of character meals and I know that I'll check this one out eventually, but the biggest issue for me personally is the menu. I like eating off a menu over a buffet, but I'm not an adventurous eater when I just wake up and all I really want is bacon, eggs and sausage. The pastries are a nice touch, but hopefully they add some more traditional options in the coming months. Even if they just add an option for the steak with scrambled eggs, I'd be good.



At least with the buffets and AYCTEs you listed you get a decent amount of food. Sean’s salmon was barely an appetizer. Pete’s plate was 2/3 empty. 

For me it’s not worth the “price per value,” as Fiasco would say.


----------



## BerryBoy

My wife and I enjoyed our breakfast today quite a bit and appreciated the menu. My wife had the gruyere quiche while I ordered the the sour cream waffles. 

We are big eaters, but are not usually buffet fans. With the pastries, we both felt it was enough food. I would be happier if there was a non-character option at about half the price. But so it goes.

Loved the resort overall.


----------



## Helvetica

1 Bedroom Villa






A Look Inside






...I really like the 1 bedrooms.


----------



## zavandor

Very positive review of breakfast at Topolino's terrace:
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/review-topolinos-terrace-character-breakfast-art/


----------



## Helvetica

Topolino's Dinner


----------



## Wakey

Not for us at all. Way too much money for a bit of salmon, sliver of steak. We do not eat sweet foods for breakfast or much at all so a bucket full of croissants and muffins is no good for us. Very disappointing for me that video.


----------



## TexasChick123

The main component affecting the price is the characters. Also, I’m happy to see better choices for that price than just waffles, pastries, and eggs. There are plenty of places at WDW which charge as much and don’t really offer stellar food IMO. I’m excited about this restaurant as well as the resort and will continue to be positive about RIV.


----------



## Helvetica

Bar Riva






Lunch at Primo Piatto


----------



## DVC_HK

So a report is coming out that a Murphy bed under the TV fell over last night with a grown woman in it. Not sure if it just wasn't properly installed to the wall or not for that to happen


----------



## TexasChick123

DVC_HK said:


> So a report is coming out that a Murphy bed under the TV fell over last night with a grown woman in it. Not sure if it just wasn't properly installed to the wall or not for that to happen



Must be a slow news day when they report incidents like this which don’t cause serious injuries. I’m sure this was extremely upsetting for the family involved, and I’m not discounting that, but this doesn’t exactly seem news worthy to me. A lot of us have had something happen to us while on vacation which could’ve been a lot worse.


----------



## DVC_HK

TexasChick123 said:


> Must be a slow news day when they report incidents like this which don’t cause serious injuries. I’m sure this was extremely upsetting for the family involved, and I’m not discounting that, but this doesn’t exactly seem news worthy to me. A lot of us have had something happen to us while on vacation which could’ve been a lot worse.


I agree, it must have defiantly scared the family in the room but who in their right mind would sleep in that small thing that is meant for kids? That's just my sense telling me that it would break with too much weight


----------



## Noodlez

I’ve read the original post and they don’t  mention the size of the lady who was on it, but I’ve never seen a weight limit and there may be many children heavier than her. It occurred while she was sleeping and not moving, so it could easily have happened if a child had bounced on to it.
The injuries weren’t serious but it landed on her so it could have been far worse if it was a child!

Edited to add: I’ve just read somewhere that the weight is 200 lb. If that is true there are plenty of adults (my own mother included) who are well under this limit. On this site there are many threads with people questioning size and weight limits and many responses saying that it’s comfortable for adults! It’s obviously not that unusual.
It came completely off the wall, rather than just breaking. The part attached to the wall landed entirely on the bed and had to be lifted off by two people.


----------



## TexasChick123

I think the point we’re making is this stuff happens all the time and doesn’t make the news. We had a Murphy bed on a newly refurbished Disney Cruise ship that fell so violently when unlatched we learned to stand to the side and get out of the way. These were not rough seas either. Just like this incident, had a child been underneath it when unlatched, there would have been a serious injury. We reported it to the staff, but it didn’t make the news nor did I seek out a news outlet despite it falling on both my husband and myself giving him a nasty knot in his head and me a nasty bruise on my shoulder. Stuff like this happens a lot unfortunately. It’s just a weird news story to me.


----------



## DVC_HK

I think it's due to people get a good bit of clicks if they post a new Disney property is having issues. I don't understand why it is but I've seen people not want this resort to do well in comment sections on facebook. I think this was just an unfortunate situation of the anchors not installed properly but I didn't think those beds would have that high of a weight limit so I am in the wrong there to think that


----------



## aoconnor

The breakfast at Toppolino's looks great- fun costumes and I appreciate that it's a menu to order off of versus a buffet. Booked for February as I'm sure that $41 price won't last long! (when compared to the most popular ones which cost more)


----------



## Frogman88

DVC_HK said:


> I think it's due to people get a good bit of clicks if they post a new Disney property is having issues. I don't understand why it is but I've seen people not want this resort to do well in comment sections on facebook. I think this was just an unfortunate situation of the anchors not installed properly but I didn't think those beds would have that high of a weight limit so I am in the wrong there to think that


It’s unrelenting it’s almost as if they want Disney to fail with riviera every business has its issues but no one is pointing them out. I think some of these people need a Disney break it’s almost as if they feel like they own the damn place or demand some sort of preferential service. I would hate to be in business to service these spoiled people


----------



## CarolynFH

DVC_HK said:


> So a report is coming out that a Murphy bed under the TV fell over last night with a grown woman in it. Not sure if it just wasn't properly installed to the wall or not for that to happen


Looking at the photo on FB I think the entire bed unit became detached from the wall - wasn’t properly secured to the wall. If I were Disney I’d be having every one of those beds in the Riviera checked for proper secure installation. And if there is a weight limit I’d make sure that limit was prominently included in the room description, because small kids aren’t the only people who are going to sleep there.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I'm worried about reading the latest touring plans article about the tower rooms for two people. The article felt it wasn't worth the value based on the size of the room, they felt they were claustrophobic inside the room and the only saving grace is 'maybe' discounts because the price doesn't match what you're getting in terms of size. Do you all have opinions on it? I didn't link the article (i saw it on twitter).


----------



## DVC_HK

disneyworldsk said:


> I'm worried about reading the latest touring plans article about the tower rooms for two people. The article felt it wasn't worth the value based on the size of the room, they felt they were claustrophobic inside the room and the only saving grace is 'maybe' discounts because the price doesn't match what you're getting in terms of size. Do you all have opinions on it? I didn't link the article (i saw it on twitter).


They are looking at a cash value and for me I am looking at how to stay on property for the lowest amount of points so they are a great deal to me


----------



## DVC_HK

CarolynFH said:


> Looking at the photo on FB I think the entire bed unit became detached from the wall - wasn’t properly secured to the wall. If I were Disney I’d be having every one of those beds in the Riviera checked for proper secure installation. And if there is a weight limit I’d make sure that limit was prominently included in the room description, because small kids aren’t the only people who are going to sleep there.


That is on the contractor for not installing properly and Disney will take the heat for it. After seeing how it fell off the wall it looks like they just screwed them into drywall which won't hold anything


----------



## aoconnor

disneyworldsk said:


> I'm worried about reading the latest touring plans article about the tower rooms for two people. The article felt it wasn't worth the value based on the size of the room, they felt they were claustrophobic inside the room and the only saving grace is 'maybe' discounts because the price doesn't match what you're getting in terms of size. Do you all have opinions on it? I didn't link the article (i saw it on twitter).



Disney is charging *$600 per nigh*t for a Tower Studio on a random night in March. I would agree that's a *terrible* value. Now, at 21 points per night at a cost basis of ~$12 per point ($188/50 + $8.3 MF) that's $252. Much better.


----------



## TheMick424

I would love to see actual measurements of the single/twin pull down beds in the deluxe studios and 1BR units.  It could just be the pictures, but the version in the 1BR looks larger than the one in the deluxe studios (at least to me).


----------



## Beazle

TheMick424 said:


> I would love to see actual measurements of the single/twin pull down beds in the deluxe studios and 1BR units.  It could just be the pictures, but the version in the 1BR looks larger than the one in the deluxe studios (at least to me).



What is the size of the Riveria 1 BR villa ?


----------



## crvetter

Beazle said:


> What is the size of the Riveria 1 BR villa ?


This link has the square footage of each room. Riviera 1 BR is the second largest behind VGF in this size.

http://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/stati...pageWidth=450&pageHeight=600&_searchKey=12751


----------



## TexasChick123

DVC_HK said:


> That is on the contractor for not installing properly and Disney will take the heat for it. After seeing how it fell off the wall it looks like they just screwed them into drywall which won't hold anything



I did that with drywall screws for a towel rack. The towel rack also fell out of my bathroom wall...

Contractors cut corners to save money in the form of labor and materials on all levels of construction. It’s sad but true.  It’s one of the reasons we aren’t moving into a new construction home closer to my kids’ school versus staying put in our home built 30+ years ago. This house is solid!


----------



## DVC_HK

TexasChick123 said:


> I did that with drywall screws for a towel rack. The towel rack also fell out of my bathroom wall...
> 
> Contractors cut corners to save money in the form of labor and materials on all levels of construction. It’s sad but true.  It’s one of the reasons we aren’t moving into a new construction home closer to my kids’ school versus staying put in our home built 30+ years ago. This house is solid!


Exactly, it's just a shame that someone had to get hurt but Disney will make it right. I hope Disney goes after the builder on this one


----------



## TexasChick123

DVC_HK said:


> Exactly, it's just a shame that someone had to get hurt but Disney will make it right. I hope Disney goes after the builder on this one



I agree. It would definitely its scare me to have a large piece of furniture fall on me.


----------



## Saad

Has anyone tried the character breakfast meal at the resort yet? Made a reservation in Jan but want to know if it's worth the price


----------



## DVC_HK

Saad said:


> Has anyone tried the character breakfast meal at the resort yet? Made a reservation in Jan but want to know if it's worth the price


I would suggest watching the review video The Dis crew put up last night. They tried what looks to be one of everything as a group


----------



## Saad

DVC_HK said:


> I would suggest watching the review video The Dis crew put up last night. They tried what looks to be one of everything as a group


Where can we find this?


----------



## DVC_HK

Saad said:


> Where can we find this?






Here you go


----------



## Saad

DVC_HK said:


> Here you go


Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

TexasChick123 said:


> I did that with drywall screws for a towel rack. The towel rack also fell out of my bathroom wall...
> 
> Contractors cut corners to save money in the form of labor and materials on all levels of construction. It’s sad but true.  It’s one of the reasons we aren’t moving into a new construction home closer to my kids’ school versus staying put in our home built 30+ years ago. This house is solid!





DVC_HK said:


> Exactly, it's just a shame that someone had to get hurt but Disney will make it right. I hope Disney goes after the builder on this one


Yep, exactly what I thought - the contractor cut corners, and Disney needs to go after them. I'm hoping Disney sent their own crew through the entire resort today, checking the installation of all the beds attached to the walls - what if the big sofa beds weren't attached properly either? A brand new resort shouldn't be falling apart the first night!


----------



## disneyworldsk

DVC_HK said:


> They are looking at a cash value and for me I am looking at how to stay on property for the lowest amount of points so they are a great deal to me


Thank you. I feel better, yes, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Can't wait to do some merch shopping there!! Saw pics of some merch and will definitely be buying at rivieria lots of cute things next time I am there.


----------



## zavandor

Fairly balanced review of the Tower studios:
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/review-riviera-resort-tower-studio/
I think for a solo traveler like me they're a good option, I'd be very happy to find availability for one of them for my next trip (but unlikely at 7 months) but they're certainly not for everyone.


----------



## SPLzero

Saad said:


> Has anyone tried the character breakfast meal at the resort yet? Made a reservation in Jan but want to know if it's worth the price


We had breakfast yesterday. If you are not on the dining plan I would eat somewhere else.  the food was good but not worth 41 dollars per person.


----------



## caitycaity

I have two trips this year booked into Tower Studio rooms. I was also concerned by the Touring Plans review. Mostly about the light (or lack thereof). I do shorter trips and usually solo so the space is not an issue.  Will be curious to read reviews as they come up.


----------



## automaticsoap

I was able to book two nights in a Tower Studio for a solo trip in May, but even before the reviews started coming out, I switched to a full studio elsewhere. I'm used to living and staying in smaller spaces, but the tower studio just seems too small for the points.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Saad said:


> Has anyone tried the character breakfast meal at the resort yet? Made a reservation in Jan but want to know if it's worth the price



We had breakfast there on opening day and had a really great experience. The food was solid, the service was fantastic, the character interactions were so good, and the views are beautiful. No TIW discount now but we got a 10% DVC discount. We were able to ask for a second bread bucket so that we could all try everything. 

We had dinner there the next day which I didn’t love as much. The service wasn’t good and the food was overly salted/saucy for my taste. Our bill was only a little more than breakfast, and I preferred breakfast. Still prefer Cali Grill for a dinner like that. Or Jaleo - had dinner there for the first time and it was amazing.

We had a lot of fun visiting the resort, trying out the coffee (which was good and I loved the library next to the cafe), and shopping the merchandise. We did get the 20% off AP/DVC discount in the shop. Lots of great resort specific merchandise as well as general DVC merchandise. Definitely bought more than I planned. Couldn’t resist the ombré pink DVC spirit jersey or the RIV specific Loungefly backpack, and the character plushes in their RIV outfits are adorable. 

Really enjoyed RIV and glad we added on there. We don’t stay until April but it was easy to get to for a visit via gondola and I think well worth our time. I’ve never seen so many Disney vloggers in one place before (on opening day) and it was really busy around the resort that day, but much calmer the second day we went.


----------



## ch1234

pineapplepalms said:


> We had breakfast there on opening day and had a really great experience. The food was solid, the service was fantastic, the character interactions were so good, and the views are beautiful. No TIW discount now but we got a 10% DVC discount. We were able to ask for a second bread bucket so that we could all try everything.


That's great to hear. Can I ask how long your breakfast took? We have a 7:40am reservation but need to leave for another commitment at exactly 9am - I'm hoping that's long enough to get in, get fed, and meet characters!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Anyone aware of any videos/photos of dedicated two bedroom units?  I've searched and haven't found anything yet.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlwhitney

pineapplepalms said:


> We had breakfast there on opening day and had a really great experience. The food was solid, the service was fantastic, the character interactions were so good, and the views are beautiful. No TIW discount now but we got a 10% DVC discount. We were able to ask for a second bread bucket so that we could all try everything.
> 
> We had dinner there the next day which I didn’t love as much. The service wasn’t good and the food was overly salted/saucy for my taste. Our bill was only a little more than breakfast, and I preferred breakfast. Still prefer Cali Grill for a dinner like that. Or Jaleo - had dinner there for the first time and it was amazing.
> 
> We had a lot of fun visiting the resort, trying out the coffee (which was good and I loved the library next to the cafe), and shopping the merchandise. We did get the 20% off AP/DVC discount in the shop. Lots of great resort specific merchandise as well as general DVC merchandise. Definitely bought more than I planned. Couldn’t resist the ombré pink DVC spirit jersey or the RIV specific Loungefly backpack, and the character plushes in their RIV outfits are adorable.
> 
> Really enjoyed RIV and glad we added on there. We don’t stay until April but it was easy to get to for a visit via gondola and I think well worth our time. I’ve never seen so many Disney vloggers in one place before (on opening day) and it was really busy around the resort that day, but much calmer the second day we went.



Any idea if you could get two entrees?


----------



## TK-Tampa

ch1234 said:


> That's great to hear. Can I ask how long your breakfast took? We have a 7:40am reservation but need to leave for another commitment at exactly 9am - I'm hoping that's long enough to get in, get fed, and meet characters!


Two of us had breakfast there today at 9 AM.  We left at 10, but could have been out in 45 minutes if needed.

It was an excellent experience by the way.  The food and service were definitely top notch.  My kids are grown and we dont usually care for characters, but I will definitely return in 2020.


----------



## pineapplepalms

ch1234 said:


> That's great to hear. Can I ask how long your breakfast took? We have a 7:40am reservation but need to leave for another commitment at exactly 9am - I'm hoping that's long enough to get in, get fed, and meet characters!


We have 1 and 3 year olds and meals tend to take a looong time now since our 3yo takes a long time to eat and also enjoys meeting the characters multiple times. So I think we were there around 1.5 hours which is pretty standard for us right now. Pre-kids we could have easily been done in under an hour.



jlwhitney said:


> Any idea if you could get two entrees?


We didn't ask since we were really full, but it didn't seem like the kind of meal where you could. Do a lot of places allow this? I think Cali Grill brunch does but we're always too full to ask for a second entree anyway. We did get a second bread bucket and my 1 year old was allowed to order a full kids meal for free, which I didn't expect and was a nice surprise.


----------



## Tom Karpowich

jlwhitney said:


> Any idea if you could get two entrees?


We had mentioned that we would love to try the waffles, but we didn't want that for our full meal.  The waitress brought us a side of waffles with syrup, butter and apples at no additional charge.   She also offered us a side of eggs, but we turned that down due to having an abundance of food (we took several pastries home, in fact).


----------



## jlwhitney

pineapplepalms said:


> We have 1 and 3 year olds and meals tend to take a looong time now since our 3yo takes a long time eat and also enjoys meeting the characters multiple times. So I think we were there around 1.5 hours which is pretty standard for us right now. Pre-kids we could have easily been done in under an hour.
> 
> 
> We didn't ask since we were really full, but it didn't seem like the kind of meal where you could. Do a lot of places allow this? I think Cali Grill brunch does but we're always too full to ask for a second entree anyway. We did get a second bread bucket and my 1 year old was allowed to order a full kids meal for free, which I didn't expect and was a nice surprise.



I have read multiple reports that bon voyage breakfast allows it.


----------



## jlwhitney

Tom Karpowich said:


> We had mentioned that we would love to try the waffles, but we didn't want that for our full meal.  The waitress brought us a side of waffles with syrup, butter and apples at no additional charge.   She also offered us a side of eggs, but we turned that down due to having an abundance of food (we took several pastries home, in fact).



Oh I like that idea of a side of waffles, and maybe bacon since I love bacon. I want to try the quiche. The hash sounds good but may be too spicy for me.


----------



## SPLzero

I asked one of the pool staff if they had a community hall and they said they did but it was under a different name.  We spent a good bit of time walking around the grounds to try and find it but we never did.


----------



## crvetter

SPLzero said:


> I asked one of the pool staff if they had a community hall and they said they did but it was under a different name.  We spent a good bit of time walking around the grounds to try and find it but we never did.


I believe they are calling it an Activity Room. I saw one of the review post pictures of it. It appeared to be smaller than the one at Boardwalk (the only one I've been in) and lacking some stuff. Though that is probably because it's new so might not have built out it's resources.


----------



## TexasChick123

crvetter said:


> I believe they are calling it an Activity Room. I saw one of the review post pictures of it. It appeared to be smaller than the one at Boardwalk (the only one I've been in) and lacking some stuff. Though that is probably because it's new so might not have built out it's resources.



Do you remember where you saw pictures?  I didn't know about this.  I thought they weren't going to have a community hall-type space at this resort.


----------



## Tony McQ

Apologies if this has been covered before. Nevertheless, now that Riviera is open, does anyone have a general sense of bus transit times from Riviera to each of the parks?

I was thinking I might find that information on Touring Plans, similar to what they have for other resorts.  But, I’m guessing it’s too soon for that data to have been aggregated.


----------



## The Jackal

Tony McQ said:


> Apologies if this has been covered before. Nevertheless, now that Riviera is open, does anyone have a general sense of bus transit times from Riviera to each of the parks?
> 
> I was thinking I might find that information on Touring Plans, similar to what they have for other resorts.  But, I’m guessing it’s too soon for that data to have been aggregated.


  Should be similar to Caribbean Beach Resort since it sits on CBR property.


----------



## Tony McQ

The Jackal said:


> Should be similar to Caribbean Beach Resort since it sits on CBR property.



Ah, yes! Good point.


----------



## ch1234

Has it been established that the Riviera doesn't share a bus route with other resorts? I'm guessing they don't, but just wanted to confirm if anyone knows. I can't figure out who they would share with - I can't imagine a "deluxe" DVC resort would share with Caribbean Beach and hop around to all its stops, and I can't see how it would share with another resort that isn't nearby, but it seems to be a pretty small resort for dedicated buses as well.


----------



## kboo

ch1234 said:


> Has it been established that the Riviera doesn't share a bus route with other resorts? I'm guessing they don't, but just wanted to confirm if anyone knows. I can't figure out who they would share with - I can't imagine a "deluxe" DVC resort would share with Caribbean Beach and hop around to all its stops, and I can't see how it would share with another resort that isn't nearby, but it seems to be a pretty small resort for dedicated buses as well.


I saw somewhere - the DIS or maybe FB (and we all know we should believe everything we read there) that RIV has its own bus.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Does the Riviera have a basketball court?


----------



## pineapplepalms

ch1234 said:


> Has it been established that the Riviera doesn't share a bus route with other resorts? I'm guessing they don't, but just wanted to confirm if anyone knows. I can't figure out who they would share with - I can't imagine a "deluxe" DVC resort would share with Caribbean Beach and hop around to all its stops, and I can't see how it would share with another resort that isn't nearby, but it seems to be a pretty small resort for dedicated buses as well.


There were dedicated buses for RIV when we were there this week.


----------



## mrebuck

We are checking into a grand villa in 2 weeks.  I think I read someplace that they grand villas had Keurig machines.  Can anyone confirm? Trying to figure out whether we should bring pods. . . . 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pyotr

mrebuck said:


> We are checking into a grand villa in 2 weeks.  I think I read someplace that they grand villas had Keurig machines.  Can anyone confirm? Trying to figure out whether we should bring pods. . . .
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you watch Pete’s Tour video he shows the Keurig in his Grand Villa.


----------



## summerw

DVC_HK said:


> So will this thread become the Riviera resort thread now that it is open?



Sure, I love that!



Helvetica said:


> The price is very much in line with other character breakfasts at Disney World.
> 
> Trattoria al Forno's Breakfast is probably the closest to what they're doing here and that's $44. Garden Grill, Hollywood and Vine, Tusker House, Ohana, The Crystal Palace, and Cape May Cafe are all $41. 1900 Park Fare is $44. Akershus is $52. Chef Mickey's is $59. Then you have Cinderella's Royal Table at $62 for breakfast (but that includes tip).
> 
> Unfortunately, the character breakfasts at Disney World are just really expensive and cost between $41-$62 right now.
> 
> I'm a big fan of character meals and I know that I'll check this one out eventually, but the biggest issue for me personally is the menu. I like eating off a menu over a buffet, but I'm not an adventurous eater when I just wake up and all I really want is bacon, eggs and sausage. The pastries are a nice touch, but hopefully they add some more traditional options in the coming months. Even if they just add an option for the steak with scrambled eggs, I'd be good.



I totally hadn’t been thinking about what current character meal pricing is when I watched the review. DS10 is at the “age of not believing” so we haven’t been lately. Lol. People are really paying $60 for Chef Mickey’s?? It definitely puts the $41 in perspective, especially since people mentioned how full they were.



BerryBoy said:


> My wife and I enjoyed our breakfast today quite a bit and appreciated the menu. My wife had the gruyere quiche while I ordered the the sour cream waffles.
> 
> We are big eaters, but are not usually buffet fans. With the pastries, we both felt it was enough food. I would be happier if there was a non-character option at about half the price. But so it goes.
> 
> Loved the resort overall.



Did you take pics? Or post a full review? I’d love to see.



TexasChick123 said:


> Do you remember where you saw pictures?  I didn't know about this.  I thought they weren't going to have a community hall-type space at this resort.



I remember Morgan and I think Fiasco saying they played something in there, maybe in the Overview video. it kinda sounded like sometimes it would function as a mini community hall but then they’d have pay activities that would take over. Or at least that’s what I took from what they said.



pineapplepalms said:


> There were dedicated buses for RIV when we were there this week.



Did you post a full review? How was the walk to the buses? I’d love to hear all your thoughts![


----------



## PrincessDuck

pineapplepalms said:


> There were dedicated buses for RIV when we were there this week.


As far as I can tell RIV has its own buses and doesn't share.  We took the bus to Disney Springs last night. 

We checked in yesterday and my family and I love the resort and the rooms so far!


----------



## mrebuck

Pyotr said:


> If you watch Pete’s Tour video he shows the Keurig in his Grand Villa.


Cool.  Thank you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

On Tuesday night at Epcot the Riviera bus stop was next to ours for Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Bus was for Riviera only.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I’m really positive having read through this thread. We live in the UK, and are thinking of the Riviera for a trip we’re taking in 2021, the Skyliner is a massive help because we’ll be using a mobility scooter. The buses are difficult at times, but the fact Riv has its own bus line makes it even easier when we do need to take the bus. I’m sure it’s not a resort for everyone due to a more ‘toned down’ theming style but I feel it ticks an awful lot of boxes for us


----------



## summerw

These guys rode the slide! And ate in Primo Piatto twice. The breakfast pizza looks better than I would have thought. DS might go for that.


----------



## summerw

Here’s a new review. She tried a lot of different foods. Monte Cristo from Bar Riva, breakfast and dinner from Toppolino’s, Croque Monsieur from Primo Piatto and a honey almond cream topped cold brew coffee from Le Petit Cafe.


----------



## summerw

Here are some pics of the charcuterie and cheese boards and a few cocktails from Le Petit Cafe. Plus the CM uniforms are so cute. I can't wait to enjoy a snack and drink there.

Let Petit Cafe Review


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

I bought into Riveria in Dec. Just tried to book A vacation for June and no availability. Doesn’t DVC hold back rooms for new buyers?


----------



## crvetter

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> I bought into Riveria in Dec. Just tried to book A vacation for June and no availability. Doesn’t DVC hold back rooms for new buyers?


If it’s your first contract they can try a welcome home booking for you. But you can’t have made any reservation or any wait lists. If you have you won’t be eligible. But yeah June is within 6 months so I expect availability to be mostly gone especially for studios.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> I bought into Riveria in Dec. Just tried to book A vacation for June and no availability. Doesn’t DVC hold back rooms for new buyers?



member services will absolutely help for your first “welcome home” but you have to call. After your first trip, it’s all about availability.


----------



## CarolynFH

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> I bought into Riveria in Dec. Just tried to book A vacation for June and no availability. Doesn’t DVC hold back rooms for new buyers?





crvetter said:


> If it’s your first contract they can try a welcome home booking for you. But you can’t have made any reservation or any wait lists. If you have you won’t be eligible. But yeah June is within 6 months so I expect availability to be mostly gone especially for studios.





jamesweikamp said:


> member services will absolutely help for your first “welcome home” but you have to call. After your first trip, it’s all about availability.


For your Welcome Home visit they can pull rooms from cash inventory - that’s why you have to call. It’s not from the inventory members can see.


----------



## dez1978

Anyone who has stayed here, is there any certain room requests I should make?  Closer to lobby, closer to transportation? Doe it matter as much with a resort this size versus POR which is so huge and spread out?


----------



## summerw

dez1978 said:


> Anyone who has stayed here, is there any certain room requests I should make?  Closer to lobby, closer to transportation? Doe it matter as much with a resort this size versus POR which is so huge and spread out?



I haven’t stayed yet but it definitely won’t matter like it does at POR. As far as I understand, the East and west wings are equidistant from the bus stop but the west wing is closer to the Skyliner. Will you be in Standard or Preferred?


----------



## summerw

An official map finally! I could not find one before. So 1 laundry room on the 4th floor of the East Wing. And the 2 sets of elevators are at the beginnings of the two wings.

I’m updating the first post with all the resort info I can find but it will take me few days. If anyone is there or headed there soon and can take a pic of things people are interested in, such as the Activity Guide, I’d be super grateful!

I’d also love any view pics. I’m super curious what sections would have views of Epcot fireworks!

Thank you to everyone who has contributed here!! I’m so excited for our new Disney home!


----------



## TK-Tampa

I didn't stay at Riviera, but did get a chance to visit twice during it's inaugural week.   A few observations -

- While the resort looks big when approaching, it is really a quick walk to all points around the resort.   I wouldn't worry about room location based on distance to a particular amenity (Sky Liner, Topolino's) unless you have mobility issues.

- The public areas have a terrific 'smell', I assume the rooms do too.   I would call it 'fresh', but it doesn't smell new.  That's the best I can describe it - just know it is good.

- The SkyLiner stop does not have dedicated EV boarding at this station.  Thus, it will slow or stop the whole line for wheelchairs and EV's. (All other stations have dedicated loading/unloading areas where the gondola is actually taken off the line to remain stationary).

- The lobby is cozy, but nice.  It definitely felt more inviting and larger than BLT's lobby.

- And speaking of the lobby - there the hotel check-in is not formal.  If you need front desk help, it is there, but most folks will likely bypass it.   The bell service is on the lower level, below the lobby.

- There where a plethora of folks at the DVC desk ready to pounce.  They are in the back right corner if you arrive from the main entrance (immediate left when arriving from the gondola/stairs).   Averting your eyes will not stop them.   If you desire avoidance, I suggest beelining to the coffee shop as you can avoid their corner with this strategy  (Of course, I jest - many, many folks love to talk to DVC salespeople. I do too,  I also enjoy long traffic lights in rush hour, paying my taxes, and my quinquennial colonoscopy).

- There are no electric automobile charging stations.  I assumed there would be since Copper Creek/Wilderness Lodge has them.  Cast members don't know why as they were on the original maps.  Maybe they are delayed or simply a cost cutting measure.  Or maybe the fact that nobody uses them (except me) at Wilderness Lodge is a factor.

- I was at the resort when it was cold & rainy (relatively), yet, I still loved the vibe of the place.   The landscaping, pools, ironwork, coffee shop, lawn games and just the general feel were all very comfortable and welcoming to me.  The location between the HS and EPCOT is terrific and on par with Boardwalk for ease of access to those parks.

- Everyone was extraordinarily friendly - beyond normal Disney standards.   The staff seem genuinely appreciative of the opportunity to open a high-end resort.  My Topolino's server said exactly that to me and that she felt that Disney gave her a lot of responsibility and she embraced it.    That seemed to be the attitude of the 12 - 18 folks I interacted with.

I am looking forward to my first stay there next fall, but will likely be back to Topolino's and Primo Piatti several times before then.


----------



## kboo

summerw said:


> An official map finally! I could not find one before. So 1 laundry room on the 4th floor of the East Wing. And the 2 sets of elevators are at the beginnings of the two wings.
> 
> I’m updating the first post with all the resort info I can find but it will take me few days. If anyone is there or headed there soon and can take a pic of things people are interested in, such as the Activity Guide, I’d be super grateful!
> 
> I’d also love any view pics. I’m super curious what sections would have views of Epcot fireworks!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has contributed here!! I’m so excited for our new Disney home!


We are checking in tomorrow and will report back!

the Murphy bed issues seem to be resolved? I read on FB someone checked in yesterday and asked about beds and was told they were all fine. Hope so! 

We rode the Skyliner from HS to EP the other day and it was very enjoyable. The CMs at the Riviera stop were singing Christmas carols when we passed by


----------



## DVC_HK

We are checking into the New Gran Destino Tower next week and then Riv in February so we can compare the two of them for everyone. I think most people just have a bad taste in their mouth due to the restrictions but I honestly don't know why you would buy points with a thought of I could sell these later. DVC is just prepaying the rooms not an investment so the restrictions don't bother us


----------



## bobbiwoz

kboo said:


> We are checking in tomorrow and will report back!
> 
> the Murphy bed issues seem to be resolved? I read on FB someone checked in yesterday and asked about beds and was told they were all fine. Hope so!
> 
> We rode the Skyliner from HS to EP the other day and it was very enjoyable. The CMs at the Riviera stop were singing Christmas carols when we passed by


Have a wonderful time!  Happy NY stay!


----------



## Ensusieasm

kboo said:


> We are checking in tomorrow and will report back!
> 
> the Murphy bed issues seem to be resolved? I read on FB someone checked in yesterday and asked about beds and was told they were all fine. Hope so!
> 
> We rode the Skyliner from HS to EP the other day and it was very enjoyable. The CMs at the Riviera stop were singing Christmas carols when we passed by


Can’t wait to hear all about your Riviera Experience!


----------



## WIll C

We visited the resort this week and loved it. We can't wait to stay next fall on our next trip. I liked the decor, the layout (other than we had to find the elevators to get up the lobby when coming from the Skyliner, not a big deal once you know). The counter service area was very inviting and it was nice to see the Freestyle machines there. People were very friendly. We walked around and was very impressed with everything.
The smell, as someone pointed out, smelled like some of the hotels in Las Vegas (Treasure Island if I remember for one) and smelled like suntan lotion to me. Wasn't bad but was a bit weird at first.
I do wish they had a store like the one at Wilderness Lodge as the one shop is really small (still think that WL is the best lobby anywhere).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC_HK said:


> We are checking into the New Gran Destino Tower next week and then Riv in February so we can compare the two of them for everyone. I think most people just have a bad taste in their mouth due to the restrictions but I honestly don't know why you would buy points with a thought of I could sell these later. DVC is just prepaying the rooms not an investment so the restrictions don't bother us



It isn't buying with the intention to sell.  Have an experience or two where you learn that flexibility, finances and situation may change and a person can end up placing a higher importance on it.  Then there's the part where a lot of people won't own their contracts to their end.   And if there's a product at the same location (WDW) that allows a better transfer and potential higher cost recover vs a similar one that has more restrictions and potential downside?  That's when the scrutiny and possible trade offs start happening assuming you aren't ambivalent about where you stay.


----------



## summerw

kboo said:


> We are checking in tomorrow and will report back!
> 
> the Murphy bed issues seem to be resolved? I read on FB someone checked in yesterday and asked about beds and was told they were all fine. Hope so!
> 
> We rode the Skyliner from HS to EP the other day and it was very enjoyable. The CMs at the Riviera stop were singing Christmas carols when we passed by



so excited and jealous!! Lol. I would love to hear about your experiences. That’s so cute about the Carols. The CMs are so great! I hope you get to try all the beds! Definitely report back about Le Petit Cafe if you get something from there. Not much out about it yet. Have a great trip!!


DVC_HK said:


> We are checking into the New Gran Destino Tower next week and then Riv in February so we can compare the two of them for everyone. I think most people just have a bad taste in their mouth due to the restrictions but I honestly don't know why you would buy points with a thought of I could sell these later. DVC is just prepaying the rooms not an investment so the restrictions don't bother us



I’d love to hear your thoughts. I’m a graphic designer and the art at the Grand Destino just makes me drool. I’ve never been a fan of Coronado Springs but the design of Grand Destino is just beautiful. Plus the 3Bridges Bar looks awesome! Have a great trip!


----------



## Pyotr

I was able to get a dinner reservation for one next week at Toppolinos.  I have friends flying down for a guys Disney trip (we are huge Star Wars nerds, don’t judge) and they will not arrive until late In the evening. I have been mostly on the fence regarding the Riviera. I like the rooms but I’m not crazy about the location or the point chart. I’m indifferent to the resale restrictions. 

We currently own at CCV and would like to eventually add on another 100 points. Before or after dinner I’m going to walk around the Riviera to get a better feel for it.


----------



## SUSAN O'BRIEN

I have booked a Tower Studio for March.  They are few, however does anyone know at this point their location in the towers?  I would love it if I were given a higher floor and perhaps a water view, (facing Caribbean Resort).  Thus, does anyone know if I were to request a specific location in the towers what to request?  Thank you.


----------



## Pyotr

SUSAN O'BRIEN said:


> I have booked a Tower Studio for March.  They are few, however does anyone know at this point their location in the towers?  I would love it if I were given a higher floor and perhaps a water view, (facing Caribbean Resort).  Thus, does anyone know if I were to request a specific location in the towers what to request?  Thank you.



From all the videos I’ve watched online it appears that they overlook the parking lot.


----------



## Jiminy76

Pyotr said:


> From all the videos I’ve watched online it appears that they overlook the parking lot.


Yes there are 3 tower studios on each floor from the 1st floor to the 8th floor I believe. If inside looking out the studio to to far right  side of the tower has the view of the parking lot as seen in the video. The studio to the left of this (center) has views of the parking lot and retention pond area. The studio to the far left has a retention pond and Skyliner station view. All tower studios should have views of Epcot fireworks and the studios of the left side and center should also be able to see HS fireworks with the higher up rooms being better than the lower room floors.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Jiminy76 said:


> Yes there are 3 tower studios on each floor from the 3rd floor to the 10th floor I believe. If inside looking out the studio to to far right  side of the tower has the view of the parking lot as seen in the video. The studio to the left of this (center) has views of the parking lot and retention pond area. The studio to the far left has a retention pond and Skyliner station view. All tower studios should have views of Epcot fireworks and the studios of the left side and center should also be able to see HS fireworks with the higher up rooms being better than the lower room floors.



Excellent summary. Thank you! We requested a high floor for March. Not sure the best way to ask for the “room on the left” but we will try.


----------



## dez1978

summerw said:


> I haven’t stayed yet but it definitely won’t matter like it does at POR. As far as I understand, the East and west wings are equidistant from the bus stop but the west wing is closer to the Skyliner. Will you be in Standard or Preferred?


Standard


----------



## summerw

Pyotr said:


> I was able to get a dinner reservation for one next week at Toppolinos.  I have friends flying down for a guys Disney trip (we are huge Star Wars nerds, don’t judge) and they will not arrive until late In the evening. I have been mostly on the fence regarding the Riviera. I like the rooms but I’m not crazy about the location or the point chart. I’m indifferent to the resale restrictions.
> 
> We currently own at CCV and would like to eventually add on another 100 points. Before or after dinner I’m going to walk around the Riviera to get a better feel for it.



We are Star Wars fans too, although in the lesser end of that spectrum. Lol. That’s awesome you got a reservation. I added a bunch of reviews from other sites to the first post if you want to read up on what to order. I’m sooo into the cheese cart and buratta. Too many cheese options!

I’m sure you’ll know what you should do once you get there. I hope you get to enjoy all the resort has to offer (I added activities info too to the first post if you have time not in the parks. Please let us know how it goes!!




dez1978 said:


> Standard



The only standard rooms I’ve seen people post about were on the front side of the hotel. You could request and cross your fingers for a fireworks view?


----------



## PixiePlns

I am so, so new to DVC.  But, not new to planning Disney trips.   On a couples trip, my husband and I just ate at Topolino's Terrace for breakfast (it was amazing) and had the chance to look around the resort.  The next day we went on a DVC tour of the Riviera rooms at Saratoga Springs.   Thought about it a week, and have now bought into Riviera resort.  We are really looking forward to staying there in September.  It just seems amazing that we now officially have a "home" at Disney!  But any tips you all have about using my points efficiently I would love to hear!


----------



## kboo

summerw said:


> The only standard rooms I’ve seen people post about were on the front side of the hotel. You could request and cross your fingers for a fireworks view?


I think the front of the resort is largely standard rooms. We are in the east wing and overlook the port cochere, the bus stop, and have a view of the Epcot ball and some of the Epcot fireworks. *If you’re making a room request I’d suggest only East/west wing* (though the west wing may be forbidden, lol), and *high floor*. Maybe “near elevator” if it matters to you but it’s not a far walk  for most, and the hallways seem really quiet. We are about halfway down ...

will post a review separately, later, but first impressions are very good! The resort feels like a boutique-y European hotel, the artwork is lovely, the beds are super comfortable, and the rooms may be our favorite on Disney property. (And we just came from the Grand Floridian, shhhh)


----------



## lisaviolet

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It isn't buying with the intention to sell.  Have an experience or two where you learn that flexibility, finances and situation may change and a person can end up placing a higher importance on it.  Then there's the part where a lot of people won't own their contracts to their end.   And if there's a product at the same location (WDW) that allows a better transfer and potential higher cost recover vs a similar one that has more restrictions and potential downside?  That's when the scrutiny and possible trade offs start happening assuming you aren't ambivalent about where you stay.



Bang on.

It is called life. You just never know, no matter how many responsible choices you make. 

I owned two contracts. I bought both outright. I waited ten years (have owned for 15 or so) to not finance. I had the means to easily finance it during that time. But I wanted to pay up front so *life* would never impact my beloved DVC. 

And despite that choice I still felt the need to sell one contract this year. I looked after my mother for a couple of years, until she passed away. That meant everything changed for me (no regrets at all) I sold my home to rent for her about a year in, long story. And in that short time I lost over 120 000 in a fast moving market,  coming back in so to speak. Actually the market change was so quick I would have been up by approximately 400 000 with another option. Yes I know hard to believe but a crazy downtown market change. This was literally in a year and a half. 

So life happens. In ways one can never see. The Riviera restrictions do need to be given great consideration. Flexibility is important. 

------------

It is a gorgeous resort, was just there. No interest from me even beyond the restrictions. I have lived in condos for twenty years. Simply want a different feel on vacation. I ate at Bar Riva. Food was okay but it is a relaxing spot. Toured all around. They did a great job with design, with the entire resort.


----------



## disneycruisedreams

No toasters in the deluxe studios? Can someone confirm this? No morning bagel for me!


----------



## crvetter

disneycruisedreams said:


> No toasters in the deluxe studios? Can someone confirm this? No morning bagel for me!


The deluxe studios list a toaster in the room. Only the tower studio does not list the toaster. The model room definitely had one though I haven’t been in a real room.


----------



## PrincessDuck

there is a toaster


----------



## disneycruisedreams

That’s good to hear. I was on chat with a Disney person and she said there was no toaster In the deluxe studio kitchenette. 
I’m so grateful for you guys!!


----------



## StarWarsMomofGirls!

disneycruisedreams said:


> That’s good to hear. I was on chat with a Disney person and she said there was no toaster In the deluxe studio kitchenette.
> I’m so grateful for you guys!!


I feel like if you did get a room without one, if you called down, they would bring you one up if they have extras. Or at least I would hope they would.


----------



## summerw

PixiePlns said:


> I am so, so new to DVC.  But, not new to planning Disney trips.   On a couples trip, my husband and I just ate at Topolino's Terrace for breakfast (it was amazing) and had the chance to look around the resort.  The next day we went on a DVC tour of the Riviera rooms at Saratoga Springs.   Thought about it a week, and have now bought into Riviera resort.  We are really looking forward to staying there in September.  It just seems amazing that we now officially have a "home" at Disney!  But any tips you all have about using my points efficiently I would love to hear!



Congrats and welcome home, neighbor! I'm new to DVC too, so I don't have many tips other than what you probably already know... book at 11 months if you can to get standard view if you don't mind it as it's a lot fewer points.

We bought 100 points to go every other or 3rd year since we are from California and prefer longer trips further apart.




kboo said:


> I think the front of the resort is largely standard rooms. We are in the east wing and overlook the port cochere, the bus stop, and have a view of the Epcot ball and some of the Epcot fireworks. *If you’re making a room request I’d suggest only East/west wing* (though the west wing may be forbidden, lol), and *high floor*. Maybe “near elevator” if it matters to you but it’s not a far walk  for most, and the hallways seem really quiet. We are about halfway down ...
> 
> will post a review separately, later, but first impressions are very good! The resort feels like a boutique-y European hotel, the artwork is lovely, the beds are super comfortable, and the rooms may be our favorite on Disney property. (And we just came from the Grand Floridian, shhhh)



Yay for comfortable beds. That can make a trip miserable when combined with all the walking.

And I will keep your GF secret as I feel the same. Lol.



lisaviolet said:


> Bang on.
> 
> It is called life. You just never know, no matter how many responsible choices you make.
> 
> I owned two contracts. I bought both outright. I waited ten years (have owned for 15 or so) to not finance. I had the means to easily finance it during that time. But I wanted to pay up front so *life* would never impact my beloved DVC.
> 
> And despite that choice I still felt the need to sell one contract this year. I looked after my mother for a couple of years, until she passed away. That meant everything changed for me (no regrets at all) I sold my home to rent for her about a year in, long story. And in that short time I lost over 120 000 in a fast moving market,  coming back in so to speak. Actually the market change was so quick I would have been up by approximately 400 000 with another option. Yes I know hard to believe but a crazy downtown market change. This was literally in a year and a half.
> 
> So life happens. In ways one can never see. The Riviera restrictions do need to be given great consideration. Flexibility is important.
> 
> ------------
> 
> It is a gorgeous resort, was just there. No interest from me even beyond the restrictions. I have lived in condos for twenty years. Simply want a different feel on vacation. I ate at Bar Riva. Food was okay but it is a relaxing spot. Toured all around. They did a great job with design, with the entire resort.



May I ask what you had at Bar Riva? Hopefully some dishes are better than others.

I know what you mean about wanting a different feel on vacation. I felt that way about Coronado Springs when we lived in Arizona for a few years.

Sorry to hear about your experience in the market. Getting to my 40s has definitely shown me that you never know what’s coming next.

The restrictions definitely caused me to hesitate where I wouldn’t have without them.


----------



## lisaviolet

summerw said:


> Congrats and welcome home, neighbor! I'm new to DVC too, so I don't have many tips other than what you probably already know... book at 11 months if you can to get standard view if you don't mind it as it's a lot fewer points.
> 
> We bought 100 points to go every other or 3rd year since we are from California and prefer longer trips further apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for comfortable beds. That can make a trip miserable when combined with all the walking.
> 
> And I will keep your GF secret as I feel the same. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what you had at Bar Riva? Hopefully some dishes are better than others.
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting a different feel on vacation. I felt that way about Coronado Springs when we lived in Arizona for a few years.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience in the market. Getting to my 40s has definitely shown me that you never know what’s coming next.
> 
> The restrictions definitely caused me to hesitate where I wouldn’t have without them.



Thank you.

---------------

I had the Monte Cristo. Now before I say anything else I was tired and don't really understand why I even ordered it. I am not a health nut by any means, but don't often order fried anything and ended up with a fried sandwich and fries. 

I ordered it because I had heard someone rave about it being on the menu and I hadn't had one for decades.

I posted it was okay. Gross is a better word. Lukewarm. I hate when food is not hot. And there was no excuse for that, it wasn't remotely busy.  Fried food does not go well warmed up after the fact, as normally I would have let the server know nothing was hot. Fries - blah.

But to cheer up this post --- I had:

Two beyond fantastic meals at The Boathouse.
One exquisite meal - Christmas Eve - at Wine Bar George
Never ever fails over decades breakfast at Kona Cafe.
Poor reviews but a decent meal at Frontera Cocina
Salmon was cooked perfectly at The Turf Club.

Hoping to try Topolino's one day. And will certainly give Bar Riva another go. It has a lovely atmosphere.

Riviera is a really beautiful resort. Congratulations to all the owners.


----------



## summerw

lisaviolet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had the Monte Cristo. Now before I say anything else I was tired and don't really understand why I even ordered it. I am not a health nut by any means, but don't often order fried anything and ended up with a fried sandwich and fries.
> 
> I ordered it because I had heard someone rave about it being on the menu and I hadn't had one for decades.
> 
> I posted it was okay. Gross is a better word. Lukewarm. I hate when food is not hot. And there was no excuse for that, it wasn't remotely busy.  Fried food does not go well warmed up after the fact, as normally I would have let the server know nothing was hot. Fries - blah.
> 
> But to cheer up this post --- I had:
> 
> Two beyond fantastic meals at The Boathouse.
> One exquisite meal - Christmas Eve - at Wine Bar George
> Never ever fails over decades breakfast at Kona Cafe.
> Poor reviews but a decent meal at Frontera Cocina
> Salmon was cooked perfectly at The Turf Club.
> 
> Hoping to try Topolino's one day. And will certainly give Bar Riva another go. It has a lovely atmosphere.
> 
> Riviera is a really beautiful resort. Congratulations to all the owners.



I’ve always thought Monte Cristos sound better than they taste. Lukewarm is not good though. Hopefully by May they have the kinks worked out.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## crvetter

summerw said:


> I’ve always thought Monte Cristos sound better than they taste. Lukewarm is not good though. Hopefully by May they have the kinks worked out.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I have eaten the Cafe Orleans and the Bar Riva version. The jam and bread are the biggest differences between the two in terms of ingredients. Though the Bar Riva is "already prepared" whatever that means whereas the Cafe Orleans version is prepared as ordered. I will say that Cafe Orleans knocks it out of the park with it being more tart, powdered sugar, and more dough (instead of the fried bun). The quality was a bit higher at Cafe Orleans too in that I felt it didn't seem as greasy. Though, I did enjoy the Bar Riva version but I just couldn't get anywhere near eating half of the sandwich as a felt it lacked the accompaniments to cut the grease and heaviness (not helped by the slightly more greasy nature).

Though I will say Riviera is very beautiful. I always liked the idea and was nervous of the road (not enough for me to not consider adding on just wonder the impact), however, from the ground level you really can't see or notice it on the front side of the resort at all (and I assume the upper rooms that can see really are offset some by seeing some of WDW in the distance). From the backside it is serene and looking at the Caribbean beach resort (while not in the Mediterranean) adds a very beautiful backdrop with the colors. My experience has only been from the public areas; however, it has me really getting ready to try a room then add on there. The two large fountains at the front of the resort is another excellent feature.


----------



## summerw

crvetter said:


> I have eaten the Cafe Orleans and the Bar Riva version. The jam and bread are the biggest differences between the two in terms of ingredients. Though the Bar Riva is "already prepared" whatever that means whereas the Cafe Orleans version is prepared as ordered. I will say that Cafe Orleans knocks it out of the park with it being more tart, powdered sugar, and more dough (instead of the fried bun). The quality was a bit higher at Cafe Orleans too in that I felt it didn't seem as greasy. Though, I did enjoy the Bar Riva version but I just couldn't get anywhere near eating half of the sandwich as a felt it lacked the accompaniments to cut the grease and heaviness (not helped by the slightly more greasy nature).
> 
> Though I will say Riviera is very beautiful. I always liked the idea and was nervous of the road (not enough for me to not consider adding on just wonder the impact), however, from the ground level you really can't see or notice it on the front side of the resort at all (and I assume the upper rooms that can see really are offset some by seeing some of WDW in the distance). From the backside it is serene and looking at the Caribbean beach resort (while not in the Mediterranean) adds a very beautiful backdrop with the colors. My experience has only been from the public areas; however, it has me really getting ready to try a room then add on there. The two large fountains at the front of the resort is another excellent feature.



Sounds like the difference between Disney’s
already prepared and made to order Fried Green Tomato Sandwiches. Honestly the gorgeous cheese plates all over Riviera have me drooling. I feel like I will find plenty I want to eat.


----------



## npatellye

Reading this whole thread as someone who is new to DVC and who bought at Riviera (still waiting to close), I am definitely excited for our welcome home visit in May.


----------



## kboo

crvetter said:


> I have eaten the Cafe Orleans and the Bar Riva version. The jam and bread are the biggest differences between the two in terms of ingredients. Though the Bar Riva is "already prepared" whatever that means whereas the Cafe Orleans version is prepared as ordered. I will say that Cafe Orleans knocks it out of the park with it being more tart, powdered sugar, and more dough (instead of the fried bun). The quality was a bit higher at Cafe Orleans too in that I felt it didn't seem as greasy. Though, I did enjoy the Bar Riva version but I just couldn't get anywhere near eating half of the sandwich as a felt it lacked the accompaniments to cut the grease and heaviness (not helped by the slightly more greasy nature).
> 
> Though I will say Riviera is very beautiful. I always liked the idea and was nervous of the road (not enough for me to not consider adding on just wonder the impact), however, from the ground level you really can't see or notice it on the front side of the resort at all (and I assume the upper rooms that can see really are offset some by seeing some of WDW in the distance). From the backside it is serene and looking at the Caribbean beach resort (while not in the Mediterranean) adds a very beautiful backdrop with the colors. My experience has only been from the public areas; however, it has me really getting ready to try a room then add on there. The two large fountains at the front of the resort is another excellent feature.



We have been here since Saturday and I’m still collecting my impressions, but overall we are loving it. We’ve had both breakfast and dinner at Topolino’s, tried both pools, had good and bad Skyliner days, and no Murphy bed issues at all. We’re in a 1BR standard, high floor, that overlooks the porte cochere and has a partial view of the Epcot fireworks (and a full view of the ball). The road in front is far away and very quiet. No noise and it doesn’t seem terribly busy. (In fact, when waiting for a bus, I wish it were busier). The CMs have been delightful and seem really happy to be here. The whole place smells good - the hallways have that “new house” smell, but the lobby and rooms smell good. It is a beautiful resort. I can see why Disney feels ok with the resale restrictions. If I only could stay here going forward, I’d be fine with that! 

One unexpectedly nice touch: the rooms are much more tech- and device- friendly. When you pull down the queen Murphy, there are small shelves in the space next to where the mattress goes - like a tiny bedside storage space for glasses, a book, a glass of water, etc. And it has outlets and USB ports so you can plug a device in easily. On either side of the king bed, there’s an outlet with 2 plugs and 2 USB ports. Big smart TVs in each room that have your name and room # on it (no biggie in many hotels, but it’s a nice touch), there’s some limited Disney on Demand options, and ... you can stream Disney+ from your device without any other equipment. (Instructions on the home screen of the TV) 

We had lunch poolside after mobile ordering from Primo Piatto, the QS. A little slow, but very good. The kids’ linguini tastes like fresh pasta, not dried, and the tomato sauce has a little bit of a kick to it. The Niçoise salad is quite good too. Not at all skimpy on the seared tuna, and it cost *maybe* $2 more than the chicken Caesar at Gasparilla’s...


----------



## sethschroeder

Well skyliner broke down again so much so they announced to use the emergency kits. It was on the Epcot line yesterday on the 29th.

Sounds like they then performed safety checks on all lines. Up and running again today though. Possibly a small issue, speculation was about a door issue but that could be wrong.


----------



## jamesweikamp

kboo said:


> We have been here since Saturday and I’m still collecting my impressions, but overall we are loving it. We’ve had both breakfast and dinner at Topolino’s, tried both pools, had good and bad Skyliner days, and no Murphy bed issues at all. We’re in a 1BR standard, high floor, that overlooks the porte cochere and has a partial view of the Epcot fireworks (and a full view of the ball). The road in front is far away and very quiet. No noise and it doesn’t seem terribly busy. (In fact, when waiting for a bus, I wish it were busier). The CMs have been delightful and seem really happy to be here. The whole place smells good - the hallways have that “new house” smell, but the lobby and rooms smell good. It is a beautiful resort. I can see why Disney feels ok with the resale restrictions. If I only could stay here going forward, I’d be fine with that!
> 
> One unexpectedly nice touch: the rooms are much more tech- and device- friendly. When you pull down the queen Murphy, there are small shelves in the space next to where the mattress goes - like a tiny bedside storage space for glasses, a book, a glass of water, etc. And it has outlets and USB ports so you can plug a device in easily. On either side of the king bed, there’s an outlet with 2 plugs and 2 USB ports. Big smart TVs in each room that have your name and room # on it (no biggie in many hotels, but it’s a nice touch), there’s some limited Disney on Demand options, and ... you can stream Disney+ from your device without any other equipment. (Instructions on the home screen of the TV)
> 
> We had lunch poolside after mobile ordering from Primo Piatto, the QS. A little slow, but very good. The kids’ linguini tastes like fresh pasta, not dried, and the tomato sauce has a little bit of a kick to it. The Niçoise salad is quite good too. Not at all skimpy on the seared tuna, and it cost *maybe* $2 more than the chicken Caesar at Gasparilla’s...



Appreciate the detailed review. March can't come fast enough!

I guess my only concern at this point is the persistent skyliner downtime (particularly on the EPCOT line) but that is not a criticism of the resort.


----------



## kboo

This is our second day of skyliner working fine - we are on it now to Epcot. It’s windy in here and cool today, but at least it’s not raining.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Just got back home. The Skyliner was down quite often while we were there. It wasn’t running at all to Hollywood Studios for two days and it was up and down to Epcot.  Had to use the Skyliner bus


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

sethschroeder said:


> Well skyliner broke down again so much so they announced to use the emergency kits. It was on the Epcot line yesterday on the 29th.
> 
> Sounds like they then performed safety checks on all lines. Up and running again today though. Possibly a small issue, speculation was about a door issue but that could be wrong.


What’s in the emergency kit??


----------



## sethschroeder

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> What’s in the emergency kit??


glow stick, drinking water, notebook, and waste disposal bags


----------



## summerw

sethschroeder said:


> Well skyliner broke down again so much so they announced to use the emergency kits. It was on the Epcot line yesterday on the 29th.
> 
> Sounds like they then performed safety checks on all lines. Up and running again today though. Possibly a small issue, speculation was about a door issue but that could be wrong.



Do you know how long it was down for? The article I read said “minutes.” The people on the bus to MK today will be there much longer and won’t get kits. Lol.


----------



## summerw

kboo said:


> We have been here since Saturday and I’m still collecting my impressions, but overall we are loving it. We’ve had both breakfast and dinner at Topolino’s, tried both pools, had good and bad Skyliner days, and no Murphy bed issues at all. We’re in a 1BR standard, high floor, that overlooks the porte cochere and has a partial view of the Epcot fireworks (and a full view of the ball). The road in front is far away and very quiet. No noise and it doesn’t seem terribly busy. (In fact, when waiting for a bus, I wish it were busier). The CMs have been delightful and seem really happy to be here. The whole place smells good - the hallways have that “new house” smell, but the lobby and rooms smell good. It is a beautiful resort. I can see why Disney feels ok with the resale restrictions. If I only could stay here going forward, I’d be fine with that!
> 
> One unexpectedly nice touch: the rooms are much more tech- and device- friendly. When you pull down the queen Murphy, there are small shelves in the space next to where the mattress goes - like a tiny bedside storage space for glasses, a book, a glass of water, etc. And it has outlets and USB ports so you can plug a device in easily. On either side of the king bed, there’s an outlet with 2 plugs and 2 USB ports. Big smart TVs in each room that have your name and room # on it (no biggie in many hotels, but it’s a nice touch), there’s some limited Disney on Demand options, and ... you can stream Disney+ from your device without any other equipment. (Instructions on the home screen of the TV)
> 
> We had lunch poolside after mobile ordering from Primo Piatto, the QS. A little slow, but very good. The kids’ linguini tastes like fresh pasta, not dried, and the tomato sauce has a little bit of a kick to it. The Niçoise salad is quite good too. Not at all skimpy on the seared tuna, and it cost *maybe* $2 more than the chicken Caesar at Gasparilla’s...



I love that feature in the 1-bedroom Murphy. I wish they had the shelves etc in the studio one. Fresh pasta, mmm. Did they have fresh Parmesan too?
That’s one thing I loved living in Italy. It didn’t matter what we were eating, my host dad would bust out the huge block of Parmesan. Of course, I was living in Parma, so maybe they are more generous with the Parmesan than other places. Lol.


----------



## kboo

sethschroeder said:


> Well skyliner broke down again so much so they announced to use the emergency kits. It was on the Epcot line yesterday on the 29th.
> 
> Sounds like they then performed safety checks on all lines. Up and running again today though. Possibly a small issue, speculation was about a door issue but that could be wrong.


Really - where were you on the skyliner when it happened?

We were waiting to board atRiviera when they started offloading people.


----------



## kboo

summerw said:


> I love that feature in the 1-bedroom Murphy. I wish they had the shelves etc in the studio one. Fresh pasta, mmm. Did they have fresh Parmesan too?
> That’s one thing I loved living in Italy. It didn’t matter what we were eating, my host dad would bust out the huge block of Parmesan. Of course, I was living in Parma, so maybe they are more generous with the Parmesan than other places. Lol.


Sounds amazing. I read “Real Food, Fake Food” recently and I’ve wanted to go back to Italy to re-try the food and wine. Topolino’s at dinner provides some French and Italian olive oils with their epi bread. So good.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Friday and Saturday the line to HS was down all day.  Sunday afternoon the Epcot branch was  down but came back fairly quickly. Later that evening it was down again and they were running Skyliner buses


----------



## summerw

kboo said:


> Sounds amazing. I read “Real Food, Fake Food” recently and I’ve wanted to go back to Italy to re-try the food and wine. Topolino’s at dinner provides some French and Italian olive oils with their epi bread. So good.



Plan a trip! There is so much to see in Italy. Meals were such an important part of my life while I lived there. My host family once drove us out to the opening of a friend’s market where we spent half the day talking about the guy who was going to slice the prosciutto we would sample that day. Everything was always fresh... daily bread from the market, wine in 20 gallon jugs in the storage unit that his friend grew, sauce he’d make by the giant pot that we’d put on EVERYTHING, all of it wrapped in paper or other things from home because they weren’t manufactured. To say they view food as an art is an understatement. It’s a real connection to food, a way they are grounded to their heir surroundings, tethered to their lives that we are not.


----------



## kboo

L


summerw said:


> Plan a trip! There is so much to see in Italy. Meals were such an important part of my life while I lived there. My host family once drove us out to the opening of a friend’s market where we spent half the day talking about the guy who was going to slice the prosciutto we would sample that day. Everything was always fresh... daily bread from the market, wine in 20 gallon jugs in the storage unit that his friend grew, sauce he’d make by the giant pot that we’d put on EVERYTHING, all of it wrapped in paper or other things from home because they weren’t manufactured. To say they view food as an art is an understatement. It’s a real connection to food, a way they are grounded to their heir surroundings, tethered to their lives that we are not.


Last time we went to Italy (Tuscany) was before kids - during white truffle season. I was forever spoiled.


----------



## ch1234

I just returned from a 4 night trip at the Riviera. We had several groups there who all got rooms all using cash for a family reunion. With so many people and experiences, I feel I can give a pretty good rundown of the place, both the good and the areas for improvement. Short version is we were very impressed, and most of the hiccups are fixable. There was one MAJOR screwup (see at the bottom) but the resolution was more than fair and I guarantee this one issue will never happen again:

Note we stayed in a one-bedrooms villa.

THE ROOM:
In my opinion the nicest room we've stayed in at Disney. We've done BLT and a several deluxe-category hotel rooms over the years and this is the nicest room with the most comfortable beds. While there is plenty of room in my opinion for five older people bed-wise, we do think the single bathroom is a major challenge. We have three high school-to-college age kids and getting ready in the morning is a challenge. If there was a small powder room or if the secondary bathroom area with the tub also had another toilet, our morning prep time would have been much much shorter.

One family thought the single pulldown murphy bed was claustrophobic with the overhanging top when it's open but my 15-year-old tall kid didn't mind at all.

There are small issues that do need addressing, like too few garbage cans, but none of them other than the single toilet are long-term.

We stayed in a "standard" room but still had a view from our balcony of the Epcot fireworks (couldn't actually see Epcot - we were too low a floor, but it was still cool).

THE RESORT GROUNDS AND "FEEL":
Excellent all around. Note we aren't really "Disney fanatics" that need to be surrounded by massive crazy theming - that gets exhausting for us. The Riviera was perfect for us theme-wise. A nice subtle sophisticated European theme, but not being hit over the head with it. Just very comfortable and a great respite from the park. But there's still cute Disney stuff - one of our group discovered the Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy outlines in the carpet near the elevator. Very subtle and cool when you discover them!

We thought the pool was perfect for us as well. Despite the warm days, it was never very crowded, and just a fun, not over-the-top place to be. Slide was great, the 18-month-old in our group adored the kids play area. Again, not crazily themed, but a fun, uncrowded pool in a beautiful area near the water.

We did a character breakfast at Topolino's Terrace. Best character meal we've ever had. It was the exact opposite of the chaos of, say, Chef Mickey's. High quality food, mellow vibe, kids aren't running around waving napkins. Made for a much nicer experience to us.

SKYLINER:
A-plus. It is game-changing. Suddenly a quick jaunt to, say, France in Epcot for pastries is not only doable, but fun! I had one day where I rode from Hollywood Studios after getting a RotR boarding group, rode back to DHS to ride RotR, rode back to Riviera, then later in the morning rode to Epcot to visit World Showcase for fun, then rode back again. Five trips before about 1pm, and all 5 were smooth, we had our own car for 4 of the 5, we never waited more than 30 seconds. Truly magical. Park Hopping between DHS and Epcot in one day becomes easy and fun rather than exhausting, and you can easily take a break between the two for a swim or a rest on the way!

That was a unanimous opinion among our group - we always loved monorail resorts but I think we've converted to preferring the skyliner - it's quicker, smoother, cleaner, more private, and, ahem, smells better. And Riviera is the best spot on the lines - all rooms are a super-short walk to the Skyliner, Epcot is the closest of any resort, and Hollywood Studios isn't very far either. We never had a single issue - maybe stopped for 60 seconds once out of countless trips and had a couple slowdowns but nothing major ever.

One thing that didn't affect us but we did notice - it may be a challenge with ECV's. Once we got there and there was a line of about 5 ECVs waiting to board. Since only a handful of skyliner carts are designated for ECVs I'm sure the last one had to wait a long time. (The non-ECV cars had no wait so we got right on ourselves).

OTHER TRANSPORTATION:
C-minus but hopefully improving soon. First off, the bus tracking doesn't work yet. So you're in the dark on bus arrivals which is frustrating

Only took buses four times, but two of the four were had very poor outcomes. Both were evenings at Magic Kingdom (not closing). The bus took 45+ minutes to arrive two straight nights, and we saw numerous buses for other resorts at the same time. There was a large crowd waiting for the Riviera bus (which for such a small deluxe resort that doesn't share a line, should NEVER happen), and no other resort had any line, so there clearly were major bus communication issues going on.

The second night, after waiting for 20+ minutes (and we were 30 people back, so it had been a lot longer since a bus arrival), I finally gave up and called a Minnie Van. Other people were irritated in the bus line both nights - I heard one person in line saying "I'm never staying there again." I wouldn't go that far, but you would think the brand new deluxe DVC resort in a non-traditional area would have the best bus service from Magic Kingdom, not the worst!

Disney has to fix the bus issues. 

THE STAFF:
A-plus. Friendly, helpful, and courteous. I know some of it is that we're in the opening month, but we were impressed.

ISSUES AND PROBLEMS:
As I mentioned, there were some issues that popped up. Most were minor - maintenance came one day saying we called in an issue with the AC - we were confused because we didn't and puzzled to be disturbed. Ultimately we figured out housekeeping had made the maintenance call. Some of the gates at the pool didn't work with Magic Bands. Not enough garbage cans in the room. All minor "shakedown" stuff I'm sure will be sorted out. There were more minor things, but honestly nothing that won't be fixed.

The buses need to be fixed. Until it's fixed, maybe plan on Minnie Van back from MK (or save $ and Uber to Contemporary).

One family in my group did have one MAJOR issue, but I'm confident it'll never happen again so I wouldn't worry about it. In case you're wondering, they briefly left their car at the front with the valet while getting their bags to leave. Somehow the valet accidentally put their car keys in another person's car, who then drove off! They contacted that person, who eventually returned, but it took over 3 hours, which meant the family couldn't leave!

That said, the staff was EXTREMELY apologetic. When they thought it would only be 15 minutes to get the keys back, they bought the family lunch. When it turned out to be much MUCH longer, they eventually refunded their entire 3 night stay! Needless to say, at holiday rates, that is a very significant amount. In addition, though the family was leaving, they gave my family (we're siblings) some free fastpasses for the next day as an additional. So they went out of their way to make it right. And I'm 100% sure that they'll clean up the valet procedures to ensure that never happens again so I wouldn't be worried going forward.

OVERALL VERDICT:

Very positive. If you want to be surrounded by over-the-top Disney themeing this isn't the place for you. But if you want a subtler, high quality vacation resort with great transportation to two theme parks plus the Boardwalk area, it's a fantastic choice. The issues are almost entirely "get the kinks out" kind of stuff, but the staff is going out of it's way to fix things when they're brought to their attention. 

Hopefully this helps as people are trying to figure out their Riviera plans and whether it makes sense for them!


----------



## summerw

kboo said:


> L
> Last time we went to Italy (Tuscany) was before kids - during white truffle season. I was forever spoiled.


Yes, the time before kids. Definitely a different type of vacation. Lol. Parma is worth the trip, Roman town with tons of history, a theater with wooden seats that each have their own wooden mosaic/mural that they used to fill with water for shop battle scenes, a room of gorgeous frescos from Correggio and bits of art from many masters. 



ch1234 said:


> I just returned from a 4 night trip at the Riviera. We had several groups there who all got rooms all using cash for a family reunion. With so many people and experiences, I feel I can give a pretty good rundown of the place, both the good and the areas for improvement. Short version is we were very impressed, and most of the hiccups are fixable. There was one MAJOR screwup (see at the bottom) but the resolution was more than fair and I guarantee this one issue will never happen again:
> 
> Note we stayed in a one-bedrooms villa.
> 
> THE ROOM:
> In my opinion the nicest room we've stayed in at Disney. We've done BLT and a several deluxe-category hotel rooms over the years and this is the nicest room with the most comfortable beds. While there is plenty of room in my opinion for five older people bed-wise, we do think the single bathroom is a major challenge. We have three high school-to-college age kids and getting ready in the morning is a challenge. If there was a small powder room or if the secondary bathroom area with the tub also had another toilet, our morning prep time would have been much much shorter.
> 
> One family thought the single pulldown murphy bed was claustrophobic with the overhanging top when it's open but my 15-year-old tall kid didn't mind at all.
> 
> There are small issues that do need addressing, like too few garbage cans, but none of them other than the single toilet are long-term.
> 
> We stayed in a "standard" room but still had a view from our balcony of the Epcot fireworks (couldn't actually see Epcot - we were too low a floor, but it was still cool).
> 
> THE RESORT GROUNDS AND "FEEL":
> Excellent all around. Note we aren't really "Disney fanatics" that need to be surrounded by massive crazy theming - that gets exhausting for us. The Riviera was perfect for us theme-wise. A nice subtle sophisticated European theme, but not being hit over the head with it. Just very comfortable and a great respite from the park. But there's still cute Disney stuff - one of our group discovered the Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy outlines in the carpet near the elevator. Very subtle and cool when you discover them!
> 
> We thought the pool was perfect for us as well. Despite the warm days, it was never very crowded, and just a fun, not over-the-top place to be. Slide was great, the 18-month-old in our group adored the kids play area. Again, not crazily themed, but a fun, uncrowded pool in a beautiful area near the water.
> 
> We did a character breakfast at Topolino's Terrace. Best character meal we've ever had. was the exact opposite of the chaos of, say, Chef Mickey's. High quality food, mellow vibe, kids aren't running around waving napkins. Made for a much nicer experience to us.
> 
> SKYLINER:
> A-plus. It is game-changing. Suddenly a quick jaunt to, say, France in Epcot for pastries is not only doable, but fun! I had one day where I rode from Hollywood Studios after getting a RotR boarding group, rode back to DHS to ride RotR, rode back to Riviera, then later in the morning rode to Epcot to visit World Showcase for fun, then rode back again. Five trips before about 1pm, and all 5 were smooth, we had our own car for 4 of the 5, we never waited more than 30 seconds. Truly magical. Park Hopping between DHS and Epcot in one day becomes easy and fun rather than exhausting, and you can easily take a break between the two for a swim or a rest on the way!
> 
> That was a unanimous opinion among our group - we always loved monorail resorts but I think we've converted to preferring the skyliner - it's quicker, smoother, cleaner, more private, and, ahem, smells better. And Riviera is the best spot on the lines - all rooms are a super-short walk to the Skyliner, Epcot is the closest of any resort, and Hollywood Studios isn't very far either. We never had a single issue - maybe stopped for 60 seconds once out of countless trips and had a couple slowdowns but nothing major ever.
> 
> One thing that didn't affect us but we did notice - it may be a challenge with ECV's. Once we got there and there was a line of about 5 ECVs waiting to board. Since only a handful of skyliner carts are designated for ECVs I'm sure the last one had to wait a long time. (The non-ECV cars had no wait so we got right on ourselves).
> 
> OTHER TRANSPORTATION:
> C-minus but hopefully improving soon. First off, the bus tracking doesn't work yet. So you're in the dark on bus arrivals which is frustrating
> 
> Only took buses four times, but two of the four were had very poor outcomes. Both were evenings at Magic Kingdom (not closing). The bus took 45+ minutes to arrive two straight nights, and we saw numerous buses for other resorts at the same time. There was a large crowd waiting for the Riviera bus (which for such a small deluxe resort that doesn't share a line, should NEVER happen), and no other resort had any line, so there clearly were major bus communication issues going on.
> 
> The second night, after waiting for 20+ minutes (and we were 30 people back, so it had been a lot longer since a bus arrival), I finally gave up and called a Minnie Van. Other people were irritated in the bus line both nights - I heard one person in line saying "I'm never staying there again." I wouldn't go that far, but you would think the brand new deluxe DVC resort in a non-traditional area would have the best bus service from Magic Kingdom, not the worst!
> 
> Disney has to fix the bus issues.
> 
> THE STAFF:
> A-plus. Friendly, helpful, and courteous. I know some of it is that we're in the opening month, but we were impressed.
> 
> ISSUES AND PROBLEMS:
> As I mentioned, there were some issues that popped up. Most were minor - maintenance came one day saying we called in an issue with the AC - we were confused because we didn't and puzzled to be disturbed. Ultimately we figured out housekeeping had made the maintenance call. Some of the gates at the pool didn't work with Magic Bands. Not enough garbage cans in the room. All minor "shakedown" stuff I'm sure will be sorted out. There were more minor things, but honestly nothing that won't be fixed.
> 
> The buses need to be fixed. Until it's fixed, maybe plan on Minnie Van back from MK (or save $ and Uber to Contemporary).
> 
> One family in my group did have one MAJOR issue, but I'm confident it'll never happen again so I wouldn't worry about it. In case you're wondering, they briefly left their car at the front with the valet while getting their bags to leave. Somehow the valet accidentally put their car keys in another person's car, who then drove off! They contacted that person, who eventually returned, but it took over 3 hours, which meant the family couldn't leave!
> 
> That said, the staff was EXTREMELY apologetic. When they thought it would only be 15 minutes to get the keys back, they bought the family lunch. When it turned out to be much MUCH longer, they eventually refunded their entire 3 night stay! Needless to say, at holiday rates, that is a very significant amount. In addition, though the family was leaving, they gave my family (we're siblings) some free fastpasses for the next day as an additional. So they went out of their way to make it right. And I'm 100% sure that they'll clean up the valet procedures to ensure that never happens again so I wouldn't be worried going forward.
> 
> OVERALL VERDICT:
> 
> Very positive. If you want to be surrounded by over-the-top Disney themeing this isn't the place for you. But if you want a subtler, high quality vacation resort with great transportation to two theme parks plus the Boardwalk area, it's a fantastic choice. The issues are almost entirely "get the kinks out" kind of stuff, but the staff is going out of it's way to fix things when they're brought to their attention.
> 
> Hopefully this helps as people are trying to figure out their Riviera plans and whether it makes sense for them!



Thanks for posting such a detailed review! That’s too bad about the buses. Hopefully when they get it into their system and the app, that will be resolved.

I love your perspective on the Skyliner. I loved it when I rode it. It made traveling relaxing in a way the buses do not. Not having to wait for the next bus or boat or monorail is such a different way to enjoy Disney. that’s great it was running so smoothly. I can see them working out kinks and that becoming the norm.

I was glad to read what you said about the pool. We were so excited to stay at Beach Club for the pool. DS did enjoy playing volleyball with other guests but having a child you are not ready to let be off on his own means a lot of walking and swimming to keep up. Since I like to do some of that but also relaxing during the precious moments away from the park, I think Riviera’s more compact pools will work better for me. Plus great slide.  I’ve heard people call it Disney’s fastest resort slide... did you find it fast?
Thanks again!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

ch1234 said:


> I just returned from a 4 night trip at the Riviera. We had several groups there who all got rooms all using cash for a family reunion. With so many people and experiences, I feel I can give a pretty good rundown of the place, both the good and the areas for improvement. Short version is we were very impressed, and most of the hiccups are fixable. There was one MAJOR screwup (see at the bottom) but the resolution was more than fair and I guarantee this one issue will never happen again:
> 
> Note we stayed in a one-bedrooms villa.
> 
> THE ROOM:
> In my opinion the nicest room we've stayed in at Disney. We've done BLT and a several deluxe-category hotel rooms over the years and this is the nicest room with the most comfortable beds. While there is plenty of room in my opinion for five older people bed-wise, we do think the single bathroom is a major challenge. We have three high school-to-college age kids and getting ready in the morning is a challenge. If there was a small powder room or if the secondary bathroom area with the tub also had another toilet, our morning prep time would have been much much shorter.
> 
> One family thought the single pulldown murphy bed was claustrophobic with the overhanging top when it's open but my 15-year-old tall kid didn't mind at all.
> 
> There are small issues that do need addressing, like too few garbage cans, but none of them other than the single toilet are long-term.
> 
> We stayed in a "standard" room but still had a view from our balcony of the Epcot fireworks (couldn't actually see Epcot - we were too low a floor, but it was still cool).
> 
> THE RESORT GROUNDS AND "FEEL":
> Excellent all around. Note we aren't really "Disney fanatics" that need to be surrounded by massive crazy theming - that gets exhausting for us. The Riviera was perfect for us theme-wise. A nice subtle sophisticated European theme, but not being hit over the head with it. Just very comfortable and a great respite from the park. But there's still cute Disney stuff - one of our group discovered the Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy outlines in the carpet near the elevator. Very subtle and cool when you discover them!
> 
> We thought the pool was perfect for us as well. Despite the warm days, it was never very crowded, and just a fun, not over-the-top place to be. Slide was great, the 18-month-old in our group adored the kids play area. Again, not crazily themed, but a fun, uncrowded pool in a beautiful area near the water.
> 
> We did a character breakfast at Topolino's Terrace. Best character meal we've ever had. It was the exact opposite of the chaos of, say, Chef Mickey's. High quality food, mellow vibe, kids aren't running around waving napkins. Made for a much nicer experience to us.
> 
> SKYLINER:
> A-plus. It is game-changing. Suddenly a quick jaunt to, say, France in Epcot for pastries is not only doable, but fun! I had one day where I rode from Hollywood Studios after getting a RotR boarding group, rode back to DHS to ride RotR, rode back to Riviera, then later in the morning rode to Epcot to visit World Showcase for fun, then rode back again. Five trips before about 1pm, and all 5 were smooth, we had our own car for 4 of the 5, we never waited more than 30 seconds. Truly magical. Park Hopping between DHS and Epcot in one day becomes easy and fun rather than exhausting, and you can easily take a break between the two for a swim or a rest on the way!
> 
> That was a unanimous opinion among our group - we always loved monorail resorts but I think we've converted to preferring the skyliner - it's quicker, smoother, cleaner, more private, and, ahem, smells better. And Riviera is the best spot on the lines - all rooms are a super-short walk to the Skyliner, Epcot is the closest of any resort, and Hollywood Studios isn't very far either. We never had a single issue - maybe stopped for 60 seconds once out of countless trips and had a couple slowdowns but nothing major ever.
> 
> One thing that didn't affect us but we did notice - it may be a challenge with ECV's. Once we got there and there was a line of about 5 ECVs waiting to board. Since only a handful of skyliner carts are designated for ECVs I'm sure the last one had to wait a long time. (The non-ECV cars had no wait so we got right on ourselves).
> 
> OTHER TRANSPORTATION:
> C-minus but hopefully improving soon. First off, the bus tracking doesn't work yet. So you're in the dark on bus arrivals which is frustrating
> 
> Only took buses four times, but two of the four were had very poor outcomes. Both were evenings at Magic Kingdom (not closing). The bus took 45+ minutes to arrive two straight nights, and we saw numerous buses for other resorts at the same time. There was a large crowd waiting for the Riviera bus (which for such a small deluxe resort that doesn't share a line, should NEVER happen), and no other resort had any line, so there clearly were major bus communication issues going on.
> 
> The second night, after waiting for 20+ minutes (and we were 30 people back, so it had been a lot longer since a bus arrival), I finally gave up and called a Minnie Van. Other people were irritated in the bus line both nights - I heard one person in line saying "I'm never staying there again." I wouldn't go that far, but you would think the brand new deluxe DVC resort in a non-traditional area would have the best bus service from Magic Kingdom, not the worst!
> 
> Disney has to fix the bus issues.
> 
> THE STAFF:
> A-plus. Friendly, helpful, and courteous. I know some of it is that we're in the opening month, but we were impressed.
> 
> ISSUES AND PROBLEMS:
> As I mentioned, there were some issues that popped up. Most were minor - maintenance came one day saying we called in an issue with the AC - we were confused because we didn't and puzzled to be disturbed. Ultimately we figured out housekeeping had made the maintenance call. Some of the gates at the pool didn't work with Magic Bands. Not enough garbage cans in the room. All minor "shakedown" stuff I'm sure will be sorted out. There were more minor things, but honestly nothing that won't be fixed.
> 
> The buses need to be fixed. Until it's fixed, maybe plan on Minnie Van back from MK (or save $ and Uber to Contemporary).
> 
> One family in my group did have one MAJOR issue, but I'm confident it'll never happen again so I wouldn't worry about it. In case you're wondering, they briefly left their car at the front with the valet while getting their bags to leave. Somehow the valet accidentally put their car keys in another person's car, who then drove off! They contacted that person, who eventually returned, but it took over 3 hours, which meant the family couldn't leave!
> 
> That said, the staff was EXTREMELY apologetic. When they thought it would only be 15 minutes to get the keys back, they bought the family lunch. When it turned out to be much MUCH longer, they eventually refunded their entire 3 night stay! Needless to say, at holiday rates, that is a very significant amount. In addition, though the family was leaving, they gave my family (we're siblings) some free fastpasses for the next day as an additional. So they went out of their way to make it right. And I'm 100% sure that they'll clean up the valet procedures to ensure that never happens again so I wouldn't be worried going forward.
> 
> OVERALL VERDICT:
> 
> Very positive. If you want to be surrounded by over-the-top Disney themeing this isn't the place for you. But if you want a subtler, high quality vacation resort with great transportation to two theme parks plus the Boardwalk area, it's a fantastic choice. The issues are almost entirely "get the kinks out" kind of stuff, but the staff is going out of it's way to fix things when they're brought to their attention.
> 
> Hopefully this helps as people are trying to figure out their Riviera plans and whether it makes sense for them!


The buses were a horror, well over an hour wait at Disney Springs


----------



## crvetter

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> The buses were a horror, well over an hour wait at Disney Springs


I've never had any good experience with a bust to Disney Springs from any resort. Though I waited about 10 mins at Riviera this past weekend to get to Disney Springs, but didn't take a bus back.


----------



## ch1234

summerw said:


> Thanks for posting such a detailed review! That’s too bad about the buses. Hopefully when they get it into their system and the app, that will be resolved.
> 
> I love your perspective on the Skyliner. I loved it when I rode it. It made traveling relaxing in a way the buses do not. Not having to wait for the next bus or boat or monorail is such a different way to enjoy Disney. that’s great it was running so smoothly. I can see them working out kinks and that becoming the norm.
> 
> I was glad to read what you said about the pool. We were so excited to stay at Beach Club for the pool. DS did enjoy playing volleyball with other guests but having a child you are not ready to let be off on his own means a lot of walking and swimming to keep up. Since I like to do some of that but also relaxing during the precious moments away from the park, I think Riviera’s more compact pools will work better for me. Plus great slide.  I’ve heard people call it Disney’s fastest resort slide... did you find it fast?
> Thanks again!



Yep, I'm sure eventually the buses will be resolved. We did end up Ubering or Minnie Vanning more than I would have expected though. As I think about it, until it's addressed I would just assume you'll have a $40-$80 "transportation" cost per day and then just relax with Minnie Vans when not Skyliner-ing. The Minnie Vans are so comfortable and the drivers are so friendly. (Of course you can also Uber too for much cheaper except to MK and Hoop De Doo).

Skyliner is so quiet, smooth, and relaxing. You know that tired drained feeling you get with the loud buses or crowded monorails? It doesn't exist on the Skyliner. I don't think we ever waited more than 2 minutes, and usually it was walk-on. (Note we didn't ever travel from Epcot at close.)

The compact pool with fewer people is great. The slide was zippy and pretty long too! I don't know how to compare with other slides, but I would say it's fast enough to be fun but not fast enough to be "scary" for younger kids. And NEVER a wait when we were there. We also noticed the "quiet pool" hot tub was often totally empty and we had it to ourselves. Very nice. Probably shouldn't let that secret out!

Overall, if you want to be in "Disney! Disney! Disney!" mode the entire trip, the Riviera is probably not a good choice. But if you want a relaxing respite from the insanity but still with Disney touches and service, I think it's the best choice. Everything from the pool to the character meal to the Skyliner has the Disney magic, but without the sensory overload.


----------



## Royal Consort

ch1234 said:


> Overall, if you want to be in "Disney! Disney! Disney!" mode the entire trip, the Riviera is probably not a good choice. But if you want a relaxing respite from the insanity but still with Disney touches and service, I think it's the best choice. Everything from the pool to the character meal to the Skyliner has the Disney magic, but without the sensory overload.



This is fascinating to me because I am of the opposite view that this is more 'Disney' than most WDW resorts! I suppose it depends on your view of 'Disney theming'. My view is very different to the American market because we spend a lot of time at the Asian parks and resorts (we are international owners and visit Asia and the US annually). I don't consider OKW, SSR, BLT, Caribbean Beach, Coronado etc 'Disney' resorts because they aren't what I am used to from Tokyo, Hong Kong, and Shanghai. 

The deluxe resorts in Asia are designed to focus on elegance and sophistication with Disney icons presented tastefully. The Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, for instance, depicts character mosaics and artwork in a classical style. This was one of the reasons we bought in to Riviera: because it's the closest to the Asian resorts we love so much! When we saw the interior hallways we turned to each other and said "this is like Tokyo and Hong Kong!" Different theme of course but that same sense of Disney sophistication and escapism exists. We are an anomaly of course and no one else would buy in for our reasons.

It's just interesting how two different markets can have different views on the same thing.

Tokyo Disneyland Hotel artwork and Hong Kong hallways for comparison.


----------



## ch1234

Royal Consort said:


> This is fascinating to me because I am of the opposite view that this is more 'Disney' than most WDW resorts! I suppose it depends on your view of 'Disney theming'. My view is very different to the American market because we spend a lot of time at the Asian parks and resorts (we are international owners and visit Asia and the US annually). I don't consider OKW, SSR, BLT, Caribbean Beach, Coronado etc 'Disney' resorts because they aren't what I am used to from Tokyo, Hong Kong, and Shanghai.



That is so interesting! I see your point in that this resort is closer to what you are used to and thus more "Disney" to you.

I have never visited the resorts in Asia. My reaction is comparing it to what I'm used to at other resorts at Disney World exclusively, which seem to have:

An extreme theme of being at a different place: South Seas, a Victorian resort, African lodge, etc.
At least one big restaurant usually tied (loudly) to the theme.
Big chaotic pools
None of these are bad things - they're just what I associate with a Disney World resort. The Riviera on the other hand, feels much more subtle in all these areas. It's not devoid of theming, it just isn't pumped up so loudly. It sounds like those who would enjoy the Asian resorts would also enjoy the Riviera. It's nice that Disney has found another style for those who don't want their resort volume pumped up to 11.


----------



## kboo

ch1234 said:


> I just returned from a 4 night trip at the Riviera. We had several groups there who all got rooms all using cash for a family reunion. With so many people and experiences, I feel I can give a pretty good rundown of the place, both the good and the areas for improvement. Short version is we were very impressed, and most of the hiccups are fixable. There was one MAJOR screwup (see at the bottom) but the resolution was more than fair and I guarantee this one issue will never happen again:
> 
> Note we stayed in a one-bedrooms villa.
> 
> THE ROOM:
> In my opinion the nicest room we've stayed in at Disney. We've done BLT and a several deluxe-category hotel rooms over the years and this is the nicest room with the most comfortable beds. While there is plenty of room in my opinion for five older people bed-wise, we do think the single bathroom is a major challenge. We have three high school-to-college age kids and getting ready in the morning is a challenge. If there was a small powder room or if the secondary bathroom area with the tub also had another toilet, our morning prep time would have been much much shorter.
> 
> One family thought the single pulldown murphy bed was claustrophobic with the overhanging top when it's open but my 15-year-old tall kid didn't mind at all.
> 
> There are small issues that do need addressing, like too few garbage cans, but none of them other than the single toilet are long-term.
> 
> We stayed in a "standard" room but still had a view from our balcony of the Epcot fireworks (couldn't actually see Epcot - we were too low a floor, but it was still cool).
> 
> THE RESORT GROUNDS AND "FEEL":
> Excellent all around. Note we aren't really "Disney fanatics" that need to be surrounded by massive crazy theming - that gets exhausting for us. The Riviera was perfect for us theme-wise. A nice subtle sophisticated European theme, but not being hit over the head with it. Just very comfortable and a great respite from the park. But there's still cute Disney stuff - one of our group discovered the Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy outlines in the carpet near the elevator. Very subtle and cool when you discover them!
> 
> We thought the pool was perfect for us as well. Despite the warm days, it was never very crowded, and just a fun, not over-the-top place to be. Slide was great, the 18-month-old in our group adored the kids play area. Again, not crazily themed, but a fun, uncrowded pool in a beautiful area near the water.
> 
> We did a character breakfast at Topolino's Terrace. Best character meal we've ever had. It was the exact opposite of the chaos of, say, Chef Mickey's. High quality food, mellow vibe, kids aren't running around waving napkins. Made for a much nicer experience to us.
> 
> SKYLINER:
> A-plus. It is game-changing. Suddenly a quick jaunt to, say, France in Epcot for pastries is not only doable, but fun! I had one day where I rode from Hollywood Studios after getting a RotR boarding group, rode back to DHS to ride RotR, rode back to Riviera, then later in the morning rode to Epcot to visit World Showcase for fun, then rode back again. Five trips before about 1pm, and all 5 were smooth, we had our own car for 4 of the 5, we never waited more than 30 seconds. Truly magical. Park Hopping between DHS and Epcot in one day becomes easy and fun rather than exhausting, and you can easily take a break between the two for a swim or a rest on the way!
> 
> That was a unanimous opinion among our group - we always loved monorail resorts but I think we've converted to preferring the skyliner - it's quicker, smoother, cleaner, more private, and, ahem, smells better. And Riviera is the best spot on the lines - all rooms are a super-short walk to the Skyliner, Epcot is the closest of any resort, and Hollywood Studios isn't very far either. We never had a single issue - maybe stopped for 60 seconds once out of countless trips and had a couple slowdowns but nothing major ever.
> 
> One thing that didn't affect us but we did notice - it may be a challenge with ECV's. Once we got there and there was a line of about 5 ECVs waiting to board. Since only a handful of skyliner carts are designated for ECVs I'm sure the last one had to wait a long time. (The non-ECV cars had no wait so we got right on ourselves).
> 
> OTHER TRANSPORTATION:
> C-minus but hopefully improving soon. First off, the bus tracking doesn't work yet. So you're in the dark on bus arrivals which is frustrating
> 
> Only took buses four times, but two of the four were had very poor outcomes. Both were evenings at Magic Kingdom (not closing). The bus took 45+ minutes to arrive two straight nights, and we saw numerous buses for other resorts at the same time. There was a large crowd waiting for the Riviera bus (which for such a small deluxe resort that doesn't share a line, should NEVER happen), and no other resort had any line, so there clearly were major bus communication issues going on.
> 
> The second night, after waiting for 20+ minutes (and we were 30 people back, so it had been a lot longer since a bus arrival), I finally gave up and called a Minnie Van. Other people were irritated in the bus line both nights - I heard one person in line saying "I'm never staying there again." I wouldn't go that far, but you would think the brand new deluxe DVC resort in a non-traditional area would have the best bus service from Magic Kingdom, not the worst!
> 
> Disney has to fix the bus issues.
> 
> THE STAFF:
> A-plus. Friendly, helpful, and courteous. I know some of it is that we're in the opening month, but we were impressed.
> 
> ISSUES AND PROBLEMS:
> As I mentioned, there were some issues that popped up. Most were minor - maintenance came one day saying we called in an issue with the AC - we were confused because we didn't and puzzled to be disturbed. Ultimately we figured out housekeeping had made the maintenance call. Some of the gates at the pool didn't work with Magic Bands. Not enough garbage cans in the room. All minor "shakedown" stuff I'm sure will be sorted out. There were more minor things, but honestly nothing that won't be fixed.
> 
> The buses need to be fixed. Until it's fixed, maybe plan on Minnie Van back from MK (or save $ and Uber to Contemporary).
> 
> One family in my group did have one MAJOR issue, but I'm confident it'll never happen again so I wouldn't worry about it. In case you're wondering, they briefly left their car at the front with the valet while getting their bags to leave. Somehow the valet accidentally put their car keys in another person's car, who then drove off! They contacted that person, who eventually returned, but it took over 3 hours, which meant the family couldn't leave!
> 
> That said, the staff was EXTREMELY apologetic. When they thought it would only be 15 minutes to get the keys back, they bought the family lunch. When it turned out to be much MUCH longer, they eventually refunded their entire 3 night stay! Needless to say, at holiday rates, that is a very significant amount. In addition, though the family was leaving, they gave my family (we're siblings) some free fastpasses for the next day as an additional. So they went out of their way to make it right. And I'm 100% sure that they'll clean up the valet procedures to ensure that never happens again so I wouldn't be worried going forward.
> 
> OVERALL VERDICT:
> 
> Very positive. If you want to be surrounded by over-the-top Disney themeing this isn't the place for you. But if you want a subtler, high quality vacation resort with great transportation to two theme parks plus the Boardwalk area, it's a fantastic choice. The issues are almost entirely "get the kinks out" kind of stuff, but the staff is going out of it's way to fix things when they're brought to their attention.
> 
> Hopefully this helps as people are trying to figure out their Riviera plans and whether it makes sense for them!



we are still here - I think my DH must have talked to you a couple days ago because last night we took the bus to and from MK to see the early fireworks and have dinner. He kept saying, “I talked to someone who waited OVER 45 MINUTES for a bus to MK!!!” We “only” waited about 20-25 minutes. (And the Minnie Van was looking around $47+ so I was refusing to take it on principle!!) 

agree with you that skyliner and bus hiccups need to be addressed.We had one day where various parts of the skyliner were down for long enough to be an inconvenience.The days it worked, it was a dream.

That’s awful about the car keys and the valet, but I’m glad they addressed it to your satisfaction.





summerw said:


> I’ve heard people call it Disney’s fastest resort slide... did you find it fast?



I felt it was quite slow! One morning I was at Topolino’s taking pictures and I saw a kid who was able to stop himself on the slide.

totally agree with you about the theming. It’s more subtle but still elegantly Disney. Also, the dryer is very loud.


----------



## ch1234

kboo said:


> we are still here - I think my DH must have talked to you a couple days ago because last night we took the bus to and from MK to see the early fireworks and have dinner. He kept saying, “I talked to someone who waited OVER 45 MINUTES for a bus to MK!!!” We “only” waited about 20-25 minutes.



Ha! I don't think I talked to him but there was one guy who was complaining to me about waiting 45 minutes so we probably both talked to the same guy! I was at Citricos during the early fireworks last night (with about the only table with a view! That was magical!)

(20-25 minutes is still too much for a brand new high end deluxe DVC resort during the busy season in my opinion)



kboo said:


> I felt it was quite slow! One morning I was at Topolino’s taking pictures and I saw a kid who was able to stop himself on the slide.



One daughter said it was slow, but she was sitting up.  When we did the classic "lie down, cross your legs, point your toes, and cross your arms on your chest" thing it seemed pretty zippy to us! Or maybe it's different bathing suit material that makes it faster or slower? I dunno!



kboo said:


> Also, the dryer is very loud.



That's true.  Didn't really bother us that much.

Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## ehh

ch1234 said:


> I just returned from a 4 night trip at the Riviera. We had several groups there who all got rooms all using cash for a family reunion. With so many people and experiences, I feel I can give a pretty good rundown of the place, both the good and the areas for improvement. Short version is we were very impressed, and most of the hiccups are fixable. There was one MAJOR screwup (see at the bottom) but the resolution was more than fair and I guarantee this one issue will never happen again:
> 
> Note we stayed in a one-bedrooms villa.
> 
> THE ROOM:
> In my opinion the nicest room we've stayed in at Disney. We've done BLT and a several deluxe-category hotel rooms over the years and this is the nicest room with the most comfortable beds. While there is plenty of room in my opinion for five older people bed-wise, we do think the single bathroom is a major challenge. We have three high school-to-college age kids and getting ready in the morning is a challenge. If there was a small powder room or if the secondary bathroom area with the tub also had another toilet, our morning prep time would have been much much shorter.
> 
> One family thought the single pulldown murphy bed was claustrophobic with the overhanging top when it's open but my 15-year-old tall kid didn't mind at all.
> 
> There are small issues that do need addressing, like too few garbage cans, but none of them other than the single toilet are long-term.
> 
> We stayed in a "standard" room but still had a view from our balcony of the Epcot fireworks (couldn't actually see Epcot - we were too low a floor, but it was still cool).
> 
> THE RESORT GROUNDS AND "FEEL":
> Excellent all around. Note we aren't really "Disney fanatics" that need to be surrounded by massive crazy theming - that gets exhausting for us. The Riviera was perfect for us theme-wise. A nice subtle sophisticated European theme, but not being hit over the head with it. Just very comfortable and a great respite from the park. But there's still cute Disney stuff - one of our group discovered the Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy outlines in the carpet near the elevator. Very subtle and cool when you discover them!
> 
> We thought the pool was perfect for us as well. Despite the warm days, it was never very crowded, and just a fun, not over-the-top place to be. Slide was great, the 18-month-old in our group adored the kids play area. Again, not crazily themed, but a fun, uncrowded pool in a beautiful area near the water.
> 
> We did a character breakfast at Topolino's Terrace. Best character meal we've ever had. It was the exact opposite of the chaos of, say, Chef Mickey's. High quality food, mellow vibe, kids aren't running around waving napkins. Made for a much nicer experience to us.
> 
> SKYLINER:
> A-plus. It is game-changing. Suddenly a quick jaunt to, say, France in Epcot for pastries is not only doable, but fun! I had one day where I rode from Hollywood Studios after getting a RotR boarding group, rode back to DHS to ride RotR, rode back to Riviera, then later in the morning rode to Epcot to visit World Showcase for fun, then rode back again. Five trips before about 1pm, and all 5 were smooth, we had our own car for 4 of the 5, we never waited more than 30 seconds. Truly magical. Park Hopping between DHS and Epcot in one day becomes easy and fun rather than exhausting, and you can easily take a break between the two for a swim or a rest on the way!
> 
> That was a unanimous opinion among our group - we always loved monorail resorts but I think we've converted to preferring the skyliner - it's quicker, smoother, cleaner, more private, and, ahem, smells better. And Riviera is the best spot on the lines - all rooms are a super-short walk to the Skyliner, Epcot is the closest of any resort, and Hollywood Studios isn't very far either. We never had a single issue - maybe stopped for 60 seconds once out of countless trips and had a couple slowdowns but nothing major ever.
> 
> One thing that didn't affect us but we did notice - it may be a challenge with ECV's. Once we got there and there was a line of about 5 ECVs waiting to board. Since only a handful of skyliner carts are designated for ECVs I'm sure the last one had to wait a long time. (The non-ECV cars had no wait so we got right on ourselves).
> 
> OTHER TRANSPORTATION:
> C-minus but hopefully improving soon. First off, the bus tracking doesn't work yet. So you're in the dark on bus arrivals which is frustrating
> 
> Only took buses four times, but two of the four were had very poor outcomes. Both were evenings at Magic Kingdom (not closing). The bus took 45+ minutes to arrive two straight nights, and we saw numerous buses for other resorts at the same time. There was a large crowd waiting for the Riviera bus (which for such a small deluxe resort that doesn't share a line, should NEVER happen), and no other resort had any line, so there clearly were major bus communication issues going on.
> 
> The second night, after waiting for 20+ minutes (and we were 30 people back, so it had been a lot longer since a bus arrival), I finally gave up and called a Minnie Van. Other people were irritated in the bus line both nights - I heard one person in line saying "I'm never staying there again." I wouldn't go that far, but you would think the brand new deluxe DVC resort in a non-traditional area would have the best bus service from Magic Kingdom, not the worst!
> 
> Disney has to fix the bus issues.
> 
> THE STAFF:
> A-plus. Friendly, helpful, and courteous. I know some of it is that we're in the opening month, but we were impressed.
> 
> ISSUES AND PROBLEMS:
> As I mentioned, there were some issues that popped up. Most were minor - maintenance came one day saying we called in an issue with the AC - we were confused because we didn't and puzzled to be disturbed. Ultimately we figured out housekeeping had made the maintenance call. Some of the gates at the pool didn't work with Magic Bands. Not enough garbage cans in the room. All minor "shakedown" stuff I'm sure will be sorted out. There were more minor things, but honestly nothing that won't be fixed.
> 
> The buses need to be fixed. Until it's fixed, maybe plan on Minnie Van back from MK (or save $ and Uber to Contemporary).
> 
> One family in my group did have one MAJOR issue, but I'm confident it'll never happen again so I wouldn't worry about it. In case you're wondering, they briefly left their car at the front with the valet while getting their bags to leave. Somehow the valet accidentally put their car keys in another person's car, who then drove off! They contacted that person, who eventually returned, but it took over 3 hours, which meant the family couldn't leave!
> 
> That said, the staff was EXTREMELY apologetic. When they thought it would only be 15 minutes to get the keys back, they bought the family lunch. When it turned out to be much MUCH longer, they eventually refunded their entire 3 night stay! Needless to say, at holiday rates, that is a very significant amount. In addition, though the family was leaving, they gave my family (we're siblings) some free fastpasses for the next day as an additional. So they went out of their way to make it right. And I'm 100% sure that they'll clean up the valet procedures to ensure that never happens again so I wouldn't be worried going forward.
> 
> OVERALL VERDICT:
> 
> Very positive. If you want to be surrounded by over-the-top Disney themeing this isn't the place for you. But if you want a subtler, high quality vacation resort with great transportation to two theme parks plus the Boardwalk area, it's a fantastic choice. The issues are almost entirely "get the kinks out" kind of stuff, but the staff is going out of it's way to fix things when they're brought to their attention.
> 
> Hopefully this helps as people are trying to figure out their Riviera plans and whether it makes sense for them!


Thank you for the detailed review! Definitely sounds like buses need some work (if they don't have telemetry for resort guests maybe they don't have it for their own tracking?). I suspect we'll be taking a Lyft or a Minnie Van a few times when we stay at Riviera in January.

How often did you go from Riviera to Epcot using the Skyliner and at what times of day? When we were at WDW in December (before Riviera's opening), we got off at Riviera station (and CMs were very confused about that) just to test how long it would take to reboard at Riviera heading to Epcot, with the idea that maybe all the cabins were full coming from CBR. Well they were all full and we had to wait ~15 cabins in order to board. This was at around 8:15AM when Epcot opened at 9AM. We imagine this wait could be bad if there was a queue at Riviera station. 

Additionally, how were ECVs handled at Riviera station? Did they stop the whole line to allow ECVs to board?


----------



## summerw

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> The buses were a horror, well over an hour wait at Disney Springs



We waited 40 minutes at both the Poly and Beach Club but then worst was leaving Blizzard Beach, about 1.5 hours. I take uber now if it goes long. 



ch1234 said:


> Yep, I'm sure eventually the buses will be resolved. We did end up Ubering or Minnie Vanning more than I would have expected though. As I think about it, until it's addressed I would just assume you'll have a $40-$80 "transportation" cost per day and then just relax with Minnie Vans when not Skyliner-ing. The Minnie Vans are so comfortable and the drivers are so friendly. (Of course you can also Uber too for much cheaper except to MK and Hoop De Doo).
> 
> Skyliner is so quiet, smooth, and relaxing. You know that tired drained feeling you get with the loud buses or crowded monorails? It doesn't exist on the Skyliner. I don't think we ever waited more than 2 minutes, and usually it was walk-on. (Note we didn't ever travel from Epcot at close.)
> 
> The compact pool with fewer people is great. The slide was zippy and pretty long too! I don't know how to compare with other slides, but I would say it's fast enough to be fun but not fast enough to be "scary" for younger kids. And NEVER a wait when we were there. We also noticed the "quiet pool" hot tub was often totally empty and we had it to ourselves. Very nice. Probably shouldn't let that secret out!
> 
> Overall, if you want to be in "Disney! Disney! Disney!" mode the entire trip, the Riviera is probably not a good choice. But if you want a relaxing respite from the insanity but still with Disney touches and service, I think it's the best choice. Everything from the pool to the character meal to the Skyliner has the Disney magic, but without the sensory overload.



DH loves the hot tub so I will tell him to keep your secret. 

I don’t love the sensory overload where I sleep. First morning in the huge food court at Art of Animation before coffee was too much for me. I want Disney turned down first thing in the morning. 



kboo said:


> I felt it was quite slow! One morning I was at Topolino’s taking pictures and I saw a kid who was able to stop himself on the slide.



That’s hilarious. So much for the fastest slide!




ch1234 said:


> Ha! I don't think I talked to him but there was one guy who was complaining to me about waiting 45 minutes so we probably both talked to the same guy! I was at Citricos during the early fireworks last night (with about the only table with a view! That was magical!)
> 
> (20-25 minutes is still too much for a brand new high end deluxe DVC resort during the busy season in my opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> One daughter said it was slow, but she was sitting up.  When we did the classic "lie down, cross your legs, point your toes, and cross your arms on your chest" thing it seemed pretty zippy to us! Or maybe it's different bathing suit material that makes it faster or slower? I dunno!
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Didn't really bother us that much.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your stay!



I like that it’s open as dark ones make me queasy so I’m ok with whatever speed, but that’s hilarious if you need to have a slippery suit yo go fast.



ehh said:


> Thank you for the detailed review! Definitely sounds like buses need some work (if they don't have telemetry for resort guests maybe they don't have it for their own tracking?). I suspect we'll be taking a Lyft or a Minnie Van a few times when we stay at Riviera in January.
> 
> How often did you go from Riviera to Epcot using the Skyliner and at what times of day? When we were at WDW in December (before Riviera's opening), we got off at Riviera station (and CMs were very confused about that) just to test how long it would take to reboard at Riviera heading to Epcot, with the idea that maybe all the cabins were full coming from CBR. Well they were all full and we had to wait ~15 cabins in order to board. This was at around 8:15AM when Epcot opened at 9AM. We imagine this wait could be bad if there was a queue at Riviera station.
> 
> Additionally, how were ECVs handled at Riviera station? Did they stop the whole line to allow ECVs to board?



I think the CMs will go a good job of communicating the crowd to Caribbean Beach CMs to leave room so the lines are on pace once they are up to speed.


----------



## Sandisw

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> The buses were a horror, well over an hour wait at Disney Springs



No matter where I have stayed, buses to Disney Springs have stunk...not that long though.

So, unless I am at SSR and can walk, I now use Uber or Lyft every time!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

ehh said:


> Thank you for the detailed review! Definitely sounds like buses need some work (if they don't have telemetry for resort guests maybe they don't have it for their own tracking?). I suspect we'll be taking a Lyft or a Minnie Van a few times when we stay at Riviera in January.
> 
> How often did you go from Riviera to Epcot using the Skyliner and at what times of day? When we were at WDW in December (before Riviera's opening), we got off at Riviera station (and CMs were very confused about that) just to test how long it would take to reboard at Riviera heading to Epcot, with the idea that maybe all the cabins were full coming from CBR. Well they were all full and we had to wait ~15 cabins in order to board. This was at around 8:15AM when Epcot opened at 9AM. We imagine this wait could be bad if there was a queue at Riviera station.
> 
> Additionally, how were ECVs handled at Riviera station? Did they stop the whole line to allow ECVs to board?


I didn’t see them do it but it looks like they can take a car off of the line, load it, and insert it back.


----------



## ehh

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I didn’t see them do it but it looks like they can take a car off of the line, load it, and insert it back.


That's possible at every station except Riviera station.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ehh said:


> Thank you for the detailed review! Definitely sounds like buses need some work (if they don't have telemetry for resort guests maybe they don't have it for their own tracking?). I suspect we'll be taking a Lyft or a Minnie Van a few times when we stay at Riviera in January.
> 
> *How often did you go from Riviera to Epcot using the Skyliner and at what times of day?* When we were at WDW in December (before Riviera's opening), we got off at Riviera station (and CMs were very confused about that) just to test how long it would take to reboard at Riviera heading to Epcot, with the idea that maybe all the cabins were full coming from CBR. Well they were all full and we had to wait ~15 cabins in order to board. This was at around 8:15AM when Epcot opened at 9AM. We imagine this wait could be bad if there was a queue at Riviera station.
> 
> Additionally, how were ECVs handled at Riviera station? Did they stop the whole line to allow ECVs to board?



I'll try to answer this question for you as we just checked out yesterday morning.  We went to EP around noon on December 28.  There was no line for the Skyliner and we boarded immediately.  I also went at 9:13 pm (looked at my phone to time it) to try to make the EP Forever show at 9:30 pm on Dec. 30.  I made it into the UK pavilion area (off Skyliner, tapped MB and through security) at exactly 9:29 pm.  There was no line at RIV at that time, but they wouldn't let me into any gondola which had the emergency kit sitting on a seat (I think the Skyliner had gone down earlier and people had used them), so I had a bit of a wait to get in a cabin.  What I was most impressed with was when I exited EP after EP Forever.  There was a line for the Skyliner, but it moved fairly quickly and I was back at RIV at 10:03 pm - 22 minutes after EP Forever ended.  When the Skyliner works correctly, it is better than any bus, boat or monorail IMHO!


----------



## ch1234

ehh said:


> How often did you go from Riviera to Epcot using the Skyliner and at what times of day?



We did the trip at least four times personally and the rest of my group did many other times. We went in the evening, late afternoon, and late morning, but didn't do it for rope drop. However, I went from CBR back to Riviera at 7:30am, and went through the CBR around 9am, and there weren't big lines or crowds heading to Riviera/Epcot. I think they intentionally leave space on the cars for people at Riviera. Our non-empty rides were usually boarding at the Riviera but it was usually only 2 or 4 people already in a car, and everyone was friendly. Much more pleasant and civilized than a crowded monorail or bus. We had nine people on one car once and it still felt very roomy.



ehh said:


> Additionally, how were ECVs handled at Riviera station? Did they stop the whole line to allow ECVs to board?



When we saw an ECV being loaded at Riviera, they slowed the line (it CRAWLED through the station at like 0.2 MPH) but didn't stop it. Since we saw four more ECVs waiting when we boarded, we assume the Epcot ride would be really slow with multiple slowdowns like that. I think there were two slowdowns on our journey but both lasted less than 30 seconds so it wasn't a big deal at all.


----------



## Akck

ch1234 said:


> When we saw an ECV being loaded at Riviera, they slowed the line (it CRAWLED through the station at like 0.2 MPH) but didn't stop it. Since we saw four more ECVs waiting when we boarded, we assume the Epcot ride would be really slow with multiple slowdowns like that. I think there were two slowdowns on our journey but both lasted less than 30 seconds so it wasn't a big deal at all.



When we rode the Skyliner in October to check it and Riviera out before buying, it moved so slowly through the station that I figured you could easily load a wheelchair, stroller, or ECV without stopping the line. Although, I’m sure you’ll have some people freaking out while trying to hit a moving doorway.

In any case, it was enough of a game changer to push us into the buy category, even knowing there will be slowdowns and breakdowns with the system. The Skyliner beats all forms of other park transportation simply because of the continuous loading process.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Anyone there with copy of January Activities Guide?


----------



## ch1234

Akck said:


> When we rode the Skyliner in October to check it and Riviera out before buying, it moved so slowly through the station that I figured you could easily load a wheelchair, stroller, or ECV without stopping the line. Although, I’m sure you’ll have some people freaking out while trying to hit a moving doorway.


I think for ECVs they have to slow it down (in the stations in slowdown mode it's practically not moving). For strollers I didn't see anyone having any problems getting them in at normal speed. I don't recall seeing any wheelchairs loading.



> The Skyliner beats all forms of other park transportation simply because of the continuous loading process.


I agree wholeheartedly. I believe the Riviera now has the best, most fun, least painful transportation of any resort (unless you have little kids and focus mostly on the MK, in which case the monorail resorts and especially the Contemporary/BLT are still the winner). Riviera is the only resort with truly painless and fun transportation to two parks. (Some of CBR does as well if you're near one of the skyliner stations, but some areas look to be a huge trek to it).

That said, I would guess more Skyliner lines start popping up once the kinks are out on the existing lines, so long-term Riviera won't has as much of an advantage as today. Also, we traveled during a cool, non-stormy time. Don't know if the summer with the heat and storms would feel different!


----------



## Akck

ch1234 said:


> That said, I would guess more Skyliner lines start popping up once the kinks are out on the existing lines, so long-term Riviera won't has as much of an advantage as today. Also, we traveled during a cool, non-stormy time. Don't know if the summer with the heat and storms would feel different!



October was 90+ degree while we were there. The airflow through the gondola made it very comfortable. The only things I‘d recommend is to carry a battery fan and utilize the facilities before getting on versus telling yourself you’ll go at the next station.


----------



## Sandisw

ch1234 said:


> We did the trip at least four times personally and the rest of my group did many other times. We went in the evening, late afternoon, and late morning, but didn't do it for rope drop. However, I went from CBR back to Riviera at 7:30am, and went through the CBR around 9am, and there weren't big lines or crowds heading to Riviera/Epcot. I think they intentionally leave space on the cars for people at Riviera. Our non-empty rides were usually boarding at the Riviera but it was usually only 2 or 4 people already in a car, and everyone was friendly. Much more pleasant and civilized than a crowded monorail or bus. We had nine people on one car once and it still felt very roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> When we saw an ECV being loaded at Riviera, they slowed the line (it CRAWLED through the station at like 0.2 MPH) but didn't stop it. Since we saw four more ECVs waiting when we boarded, we assume the Epcot ride would be really slow with multiple slowdowns like that. I think there were two slowdowns on our journey but both lasted less than 30 seconds so it wasn't a big deal at all.



When I was visiting the resort and then was waiting to head back to BCV, the CM told me that during crowded times, they will send every other car empty to RIV. He said they monitor and when the line behind me began to grow, I heard him radio to send a few empty.


----------



## summerw

DisneyWishes14 said:


> What I was most impressed with was when I exited EP after EP Forever.  There was a line for the Skyliner, but it moved fairly quickly and I was back at RIV at 10:03 pm - 22 minutes after EP Forever ended.  When the Skyliner works correctly, it is better than any bus, boat or monorail IMHO!



Agree! I exited EP the day it opened right after the fireworks and the line was long but I was on my way within 15 minutes. I think the Skyliner will be the best transportation on property once they work out the kinks.



ch1234 said:


> I think they intentionally leave space on the cars for people at Riviera.
> 
> When we saw an ECV being loaded at Riviera, they slowed the line (it CRAWLED through the station at like 0.2 MPH) but didn't stop it. Since we saw four more ECVs waiting when we boarded, we assume the Epcot ride would be really slow with multiple slowdowns like that. I think there were two slowdowns on our journey but both lasted less than 30 seconds so it wasn't a big deal at all.



I agree they leave space and communicate with the CB station and I think they will get even better at it as time goes.



Akck said:


> In any case, it was enough of a game changer to push us into the buy category, even knowing there will be slowdowns and breakdowns with the system. The Skyliner beats all forms of other park transportation simply because of the continuous loading process.



This exactly!!

Living near Disneyland, transportation is probably the thing about Disney World that I had the hardest time adjusting to. Although I love the bubble aspect, getting in a hot car to drive to the parks to walk across blistering asphalt or waiting for the bus while others go past with their awful exhaust and ear piercing beeping as they lower the bus or even the monorail that was down more than it was up when we stayed at the Poly definitely distracts from the magic for me. I do love the boats and talking to other families on the buses though.

But traveling to 2 parks after a short wait on something that’s like a ride but so quiet with beautiful views  magic to me.





lorilclevelandrn said:


> Anyone there with copy of January Activities Guide?



I posted at least one page of the December one in the first post. I’ll update it if I find one.



Akck said:


> October was 90+ degree while we were there. The airflow through the gondola made it very comfortable. The only things I‘d recommend is to carry a battery fan and utilize the facilities before getting on versus telling yourself you’ll go at the next station.



Yes, agree on the fan and facilities and our experience with the temperature. There was so much air passing though when it was moving, it felt cooler, but when it stopped, both of those things mattered.


----------



## Pyotr

Tonight I had dinner at Topolinos and had a chance to walk around the Riviera for a bit. My impressions....

I thought the resort itself was very nice. The lobby is small but it’s perfectly fine. I do enjoy whatever smell they use. I cannot put my finger on exactly what it is.

The line for the Prime Patio went all the way out the door and into the resort.

The staircase in the lobby is shockingly narrow and the carpet is already worn.

My dinner was very good. I would absolutely go back. Breakfast seemed over priced to me. However, my veal tomahawk chop was worth every bit of $52. Epcot is much closer than I originally thought. It ca be easily viewed from the top of Topolino.

The elevator to get to Topolinos didn’t work right. I got in with a family. We pushed floor 10. The light was on, but after a minute or two we realized that we weren’t moving. I pushed the open door button and got into a different elevator. 

The pools are small but nice.  I go in pools to cool off, not swim laps, so it works for me. The kids play area is one of he better ones.

I purposely walked by the DVC sales desk multiple times hoping they would try to sell me Riviera but they ignored me..

The resort itself didn’t feel any “less Disney” than other DVC resorts.

Overall I found the resort to be very nice. Would I buy points there? Maybe.


----------



## xfiles3010

What size coffee makers are in the studio rooms?


----------



## summerw

Hey, everyone! I think I’ve finished updating the first post! If anyone reads it and finds any faulty info or even typos, please let me know and I’ll fix it. I tried to gather as much info as I can but if anyone has good pics they don’t mind me using, please let me know. Thanks!




xfiles3010 said:


> What size coffee makers are in the studio rooms?



Here’s what they had in the Deluxe Studio Models, 12 cup. The Tower Studios have Keurigs.


----------



## Frogman88

summerw said:


> Hey, everyone! I think I’ve finished updating the first post! If anyone reads it and finds any faulty info or even typos, please let me know and I’ll fix it. I tried to gather as much info as I can but if anyone has good pics they don’t mind me using, please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what they had in the Deluxe Studio Models, 12 cup. The Tower Studios have Keurigs.


Great job summerw!!!


----------



## xfiles3010

summerw said:


> Hey, everyone! I think I’ve finished updating the first post! If anyone reads it and finds any faulty info or even typos, please let me know and I’ll fix it. I tried to gather as much info as I can but if anyone has good pics they don’t mind me using, please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what they had in the Deluxe Studio Models, 12 cup. The Tower Studios have Keurigs.


Thank you


----------



## Drewferin

Random thought about the Skyliners (Hence the Riviera). I'm assuming each skyliner has a security camera in tha car since their in a confined space with strangers... My teenaged daughter and friends are wanting to ride but I'm a little uncertain since random male strangers could be placed in the car. Any onsite from those whom have ridden?


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted.


----------



## Pyotr

Drewferin said:


> Random thought about the Skyliners (Hence the Riviera). I'm assuming each skyliner has a security camera in tha car since their in a confined space with strangers... My teenaged daughter and friends are wanting to ride but I'm a little uncertain since random male strangers could be placed in the car. Any onsite from those whom have ridden?


I rode the Skyline frequently the last three days with two of my male friends. Not a single time did they place us with women alone.


----------



## CarolynFH

Drewferin said:


> Random thought about the Skyliners (Hence the Riviera). I'm assuming each skyliner has a security camera in tha car since their in a confined space with strangers... My teenaged daughter and friends are wanting to ride but I'm a little uncertain since random male strangers could be placed in the car. Any onsite from those whom have ridden?


Most of the time my DH and I rode alone in November. A couple of times we rode with another couple or small family. I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## summerw

Drewferin said:


> Random thought about the Skyliners (Hence the Riviera). I'm assuming each skyliner has a security camera in tha car since their in a confined space with strangers... My teenaged daughter and friends are wanting to ride but I'm a little uncertain since random male strangers could be placed in the car. Any onsite from those whom have ridden?



Maybe just let your daughter know to request this? I'm very sure Disney would accommodate since they put up with all of us requesting front or back row on rides and this is actually a safety issue. And we always rode alone at slower times.



Dean Marino said:


> Not entirely a reply - more of a SkyLiner Concern?
> Riviera is a SkyLiner Resort. This just happened at POP, another SkyLiner Resort. Chatter indicates that ALL SkyLiner Resorts will suffer the same fate. In light of new data - consider if Riviera is right for your DVC purchase?



I'm sure they will reduce more bus service. They don't have buses running to MK for the monorail resorts either. Or buses to Epcot and I think even HS from BC/YC/BW.


----------



## ultimatefans

Does anyone know what times the buses have been starting in the morning?  Heading to HS in 2 weeks and want to be in the park before opening.


----------



## rspencer38

I have a tower studio and deluxe studio standard booked for next Dec! Can’t wait to check out the resort for the first time.


----------



## DVC_HK

So we were able to see Riviera grounds last week as well as the inside and all I can say is I'm glad we bought in before the price jump because it is a gorgeous resort. We love the decorations and the design of it. We stayed at Gran Destino Tower for two nights in the club level so if Riviera has that then it would be 100/100 for us but for now without us having our Tower night stay and our week deluxe studio stay I give it 99/100 for now. They truly hit this one out of the park for us.


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> Hey, everyone! I think I’ve finished updating the first post! If anyone reads it and finds any faulty info or even typos, please let me know and I’ll fix it. I tried to gather as much info as I can but if anyone has good pics they don’t mind me using, please let me know. Thanks!



Great job! Thanks again for starting/maintaining this thread.


----------



## summerw

ultimatefans said:


> Does anyone know what times the buses have been starting in the morning?  Heading to HS in 2 weeks and want to be in the park before opening.



One of the websites is claiming they are reducing Riviera’s bus service to EP/HS too to once per hour so it might be changing. I think it’s generally 60 before park opening and the Skyliner has been running 15 minutes before HS opens. I’d check with the front desk and be prepared to uber just in case.


----------



## summerw

rspencer38 said:


> I have a tower studio and deluxe studio standard booked for next Dec! Can’t wait to check out the resort for the first time.



congrats! I hope you will post a review. 



DVC_HK said:


> So we were able to see Riviera grounds last week as well as the inside and all I can say is I'm glad we bought in before the price jump because it is a gorgeous resort. We love the decorations and the design of it. We stayed at Gran Destino Tower for two nights in the club level so if Riviera has that then it would be 100/100 for us but for now without us having our Tower night stay and our week deluxe studio stay I give it 99/100 for now. They truly hit this one out of the park for us.



Congrats on your purchase! 



jamesweikamp said:


> Great job! Thanks again for starting/maintaining this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Drewferin said:


> Random thought about the Skyliners (Hence the Riviera). I'm assuming each skyliner has a security camera in tha car since their in a confined space with strangers... My teenaged daughter and friends are wanting to ride but I'm a little uncertain since random male strangers could be placed in the car. Any onsite from those whom have ridden?



I rode the Skyliner alone about a week ago (as a single female).  I was placed in a gondola on my own going to EP and with a family of adults going back (who were a bit rambunctious, but in a funny way and certainly not drunk or belligerent).  The CM's seem very aware of where and with whom they are placing guests.  I would, perhaps, let your DD know that she can always ask to be placed in a gondola with just her group of friends.


----------



## Pyotr

Now that I’ve returned from Disney (stayed at Pop), I’ve had time to digest my thoughts about the Riviera. Overall I liked the resort. If I was in the position to add more points right now, I probably would add there. I do have a few more criticisms though.

People give CCV and poly a hard time for the bungalows and cabins. However, CCV only has 4 Grand Villas and Poly has 0. The Riviera has 12  point hungry Grand Villas that are higher in points than the Cabins. Wouldn’t this lead to availability issues for the studios?

I really enjoyed Topolinos but the chandelier looked like the same one at at the Enchanted Rose at the Flo. Maybe there was a 2 for 1 sale?


----------



## disneyworldsk

i cancelled my reservation for aug/sept.  The discount fun and sun summer offer wouldn't be applied to the tower studio room and the limited bus announcement all in one day forced my hand to switch resorts. I may need the bus more over the gondola and need that 'choice'  due to motion sick people in my party and can't chance it. As well as the discount I just couldn't let go by. So off to the yacht club! We will visit riviera for food and shopping for sure though...


----------



## crvetter

Pyotr said:


> Now that I’ve returned from Disney (stayed at Pop), I’ve had time to digest my thoughts about the Riviera. Overall I liked the resort. If I was in the position to add more points right now, I probably would add there. I do have a few more criticisms though.
> 
> People give CCV and poly a hard time for the bungalows and cabins. However, CCV only has 4 Grand Villas and Poly has 0. The Riviera has 12  point hungry Grand Villas that are higher in points than the Cabins. Wouldn’t this lead to availability issues for the studios?
> 
> I really enjoyed Topolinos but the chandelier looked like the same one at at the Enchanted Rose at the Flo. Maybe there was a 2 for 1 sale?


It’s really about what the percentage of points sold are in the grand villas at riviera compared to those in the cabins and bungalows (I believe about 30%). I suspect the percentage in the grand villas at riviera is much less than 30%.  But the shear magnitude of the points could be similar yes but the percentage of owners might be less but it could increase competition at 7 months absolutely though I suspect it will also add inventory at 7 months similar to BLT.


----------



## TexasChick123

We just got back from our WDW trip. We stayed at BLT but went to RIV twice, once during the day and once at night. The resort is beautiful. Dinner at Topolinos was delicious! I’m so glad we bought points here. The resort was everything we hoped it would be. We haven’t stayed in the rooms yet, but we did get to peek in and look at the model, and it was just as we had hoped.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> We just got back from our WDW trip. We stayed at BLT but went to RIV twice, once during the day and once at night. The resort is beautiful. Dinner at Topolinos was delicious! I’m so glad we bought points here. The resort was everything we hoped it would be. We haven’t stayed in the rooms yet, but we did get to peek in and look at the model, and it was just as we had hoped.


Glad you liked it! Topolino's dinner has unseated California Grill as my favorite Disney restaurant that doesn't start with a V.


----------



## Drewferin

My wife noticed online this morning a Riviera DVC print on ebay. Are direct sales now getting this picture? We bought our small Riviera contract at Aulani so our print was Aulani themed...


----------



## crvetter

Drewferin said:


> My wife noticed online this morning a Riviera DVC print on ebay. Are direct sales now getting this picture? We bought our small Riviera contract at Aulani so our print was Aulani themed...


I'm curious as well I assumed they stopped doing the prints a while back. I didn't get one for my CCV purchase in 2018.


----------



## kboo

I didn't get one for our Riviera purchase, as far as I know. Must not have bought enough points.


----------



## jamesweikamp

kboo said:


> Glad you liked it! Topolino's dinner has unseated California Grill as my favorite Disney restaurant that doesn't start with a V.



This makes me even more excited for March. CG has been my favorite "standard" restaurant as well. (We did V&A for the first time last fall and loved everything about it, but it is in its own category)


----------



## mousemagic00

Just wanted to say thank you to Summerw for the updated first page! 

I can’t wait to stay in Feb!


----------



## DVC_HK

Drewferin said:


> My wife noticed online this morning a Riviera DVC print on ebay. Are direct sales now getting this picture? We bought our small Riviera contract at Aulani so our print was Aulani themed...


They didn't give us a print! About to call them and ask what's up with that


----------



## npatellye

DVC_HK said:


> They didn't give us a print! About to call them and ask what's up with that


We also didn’t get one.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

We will be staying at the RIV soon, can anyone provide comments on the best way to get to MK?  I was thinking skyliner to Epcot, then mono-rail to MK, is that silly?


----------



## Drewferin

I just emailed my DVC guide about the Riviera DVC print that my wife found online. Here is his reply:

"As of right now we don’t have access to this print. When we do I can let you know and send it your way."


----------



## crvetter

Drewferin said:


> I just emailed my DVC guide about the Riviera DVC print that my wife found online. Here is his reply:
> 
> "As of right now we don’t have access to this print. When we do I can let you know and send it your way."


I wonder if it is a print they are just selling through that "Art on Demand" or at La Boutique.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Bryan Burmeister said:


> We will be staying at the RIV soon, can anyone provide comments on the best way to get to MK?  I was thinking skyliner to Epcot, then mono-rail to MK, is that silly?



Bus or Minnie Van. Otherwise you’d take the Skyliner to Epcot, walk through Epcot from IG to the main entrance, monorail to the TTC, and switch monorails to MK. Sounds like a lot of hassle and a huge time suck!


----------



## Sandisw

mrsxsparrow said:


> Bus or Minnie Van. Otherwise you’d take the Skyliner to Epcot, walk through Epcot from IG to the main entrance, monorail to the TTC, and switch monorails to MK. Sounds like a lot of hassle and a huge time suck!



Another option is to Uber or Lyft to any of the MK resorts and then monorail over.  It was cheaper than the Minnie van for the two of us.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Sandisw said:


> Another option is to Uber or Lyft to any of the MK resorts and then monorail over.  It was cheaper than the Minnie van for the two of us.



Might be a dumb question, but why not use the bus? They won’t have “reduced“ hours for the MK bus line.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

mrsxsparrow said:


> Bus or Minnie Van. Otherwise you’d take the Skyliner to Epcot, walk through Epcot from IG to the main entrance, monorail to the TTC, and switch monorails to MK. Sounds like a lot of hassle and a huge time suck!


Yeah, bus sound like the way. Thanks!


----------



## ehh

Pyotr said:


> People give CCV and poly a hard time for the bungalows and cabins. However, CCV only has 4 Grand Villas and Poly has 0. The Riviera has 12  point hungry Grand Villas that are higher in points than the Cabins. Wouldn’t this lead to availability issues for the studios?


For some comparison:

~26% of Poly's points are Bungalows
~33% of CCV's points are cabins (with an additional 5% in GVs)
~8.7% of Riviera's points are GVs
~12% of VGF's points are GVs 
~10.5% of BLT's points are GVs

Measuring the flip side of it, studio points: 

Poly: 74%
BLT: 19.3% assuming 100% lockoffs are split, 14.4% at 75% LO split
VGF: 15.9% assuming 100% LO split, 11.8% at 75% LO split
CCV: 14.9% assuming 100% LO split, 13.1% at 75% LO split
Riviera: 22.7% assuming 100% lockoff split + 2% tower studios, 18.2% studios at 75% LO split + 2% tower studios
Of the newest wave of resorts, Riviera is arguably the most studio-friendly while also having a full variety of villas. If it has a point hog, it's actually its 1BRs: 45% at 100% LO, 35.7% at 75% LO.


----------



## TexasChick123

We took an Uber from BLT. It was fast and reliable. We only took 1 bus this trip, and it wasn’t a great experience. We took Ubers a lot, walked to MK, took the Skyliner, and the monorail.


----------



## dez1978

We need to get from Riviera to Poly for breakfast, and to Hoop de doo one night.  There are 8 of us, 2 that need boosters. Do we bus to Mk, then monorail to poly, boat to FW?  Or get 2 Minnie vans/ubers?


----------



## kboo

For Riviera to Poly, I think a faster option might be to Skyliner to HS and take a bus HS - Poly. Or bus to MK, then ferry to TTC and walk, or boat to Poly (slower because GF is the first stop). I think bus to MK then boat to FW, or skyliner to HS and then bus to FW will be comparable. 

Minnie vans will have 2 boosters, but probably can't take all 8 of you. And that gets expensive.


----------



## crvetter

kboo said:


> I think bus to MK then boat to FW, or skyliner to HS and then bus to FW will be comparable.


Only advantage to the boat to FW is it drops you off at Pioneer Hall, where the bus to FW will require the usage of the internal bus system at FW. That was very messed up the weekend before NYE (we waited 30 mins for even 1 internal bus to show up).


----------



## Frogman88

So I’m officially here and all I have to say is I’m happy this is my home resort!!

I will do a full review after I leave and post pics of my killer view!! Topolinos is great !!

ps everyone I have had a conversation with either regrets not buying or just like me are very content with their purchase.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I haven’t read all 22 pages yet, but have read several of the most recent, and I have been browsing elsewhere on the boards to no avail: I know it’s a bit early for great info on this, but any advice out there for Preferred View (Studio) room requests? We’re staying early February, and I need to figure out what kind of requests to make. I’m assuming “good view of Epcot” might not be the most strategic request.


----------



## PrincessDuck

Anthony Vito said:


> I haven’t read all 22 pages yet, but have read several of the most recent, and I have been browsing elsewhere on the boards to no avail: I know it’s a bit early for great info on this, but any advice out there for Preferred View (Studio) room requests? We’re staying early February, and I need to figure out what kind of requests to make. I’m assuming “good view of Epcot” might not be the most strategic request.


There is this thread with some reports.....not much yet though.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/rivera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/


----------



## mousemagic00

Adding on to the room info..... I have a Feb trip scheduled with a PV studio. If anyone who has, or will be visiting, can give advice as to decent rooms located near the skyliner I'd appreciate it. I have some mobility issues that progressed more than I'd realized from my 2015 trips, so when I stayed this past Dec it was a bit more of a problem than I'd anticipated. We were at POR... I tried using my old tricks of staying in the princess rooms (for guarantee basic location) and calling multiple times, sharing I'd need something close to the elevators (and/or parking), but luck wasn't with me and we had a bad location if you're a bit impeded (especially after struggling around the parks - I use a cane, I do not want to deal with a scooter yet, I hate being chained to it)..... I want to try to avoid that in Feb with this longer trip.

This is a long way of asking if people get an idea of decent room numbers near the skyliner, near an elevator (if possible), if they could share so I could try specifically asking for a room vs what happened with POR, where I didn't have a room number to ask for. I know I'm not guaranteed and I know there are folks way worse off than I, but I'd like to try reduce the struggle.


----------



## Frogman88

mousemagic00 said:


> Adding on to the room info..... I have a Feb trip scheduled with a PV studio. If anyone who has, or will be visiting, can give advice as to decent rooms located near the skyliner I'd appreciate it. I have some mobility issues that progressed more than I'd realized from my 2015 trips, so when I stayed this past Dec it was a bit more of a problem than I'd anticipated. We were at POR... I tried using my old tricks of staying in the princess rooms (for guarantee basic location) and calling multiple times, sharing I'd need something close to the elevators (and/or parking), but luck wasn't with me and we had a bad location if you're a bit impeded (especially after struggling around the parks - I use a cane, I do not want to deal with a scooter yet, I hate being chained to it)..... I want to try to avoid that in Feb with this longer trip.
> 
> This is a long way of asking if people get an idea of decent room numbers near the skyliner, near an elevator (if possible), if they could share so I could try specifically asking for a room vs what happened with POR, where I didn't have a room number to ask for. I know I'm not guaranteed and I know there are folks way worse off than I, but I'd like to try reduce the struggle.


If you want be near the Skyliner choose the west wing high floor for the view.


----------



## Frogman88

kboo said:


> For Riviera to Poly, I think a faster option might be to Skyliner to HS and take a bus HS - Poly. Or bus to MK, then ferry to TTC and walk, or boat to Poly (slower because GF is the first stop). I think bus to MK then boat to FW, or skyliner to HS and then bus to FW will be comparable.
> 
> Minnie vans will have 2 boosters, but probably can't take all 8 of you. And that gets expensive.


Honestly I went to ohanas this morning and I took the sky liner and monorail hands down Skyliner kills monorail but I actually got to poly like in 20 mins or less


----------



## Frogman88

Just add today I ran into what I’m pretty sure were dis members here and I heard them regurgitating and pointing out any little thing just to knock DRR but yet they say “ love the smell” or “ oh I love the food but the place is too small” 

Also the Murphy bed I weigh 230 lbs and it felt good. So I think there’s people looking to maliciously cause harm to this resort personally I don’t care but that’s how petty some hardcore fans are my conclusion is they were jumping and being destructive


----------



## emchen

Anthony Vito said:


> I haven’t read all 22 pages yet, but have read several of the most recent, and I have been browsing elsewhere on the boards to no avail: I know it’s a bit early for great info on this, but any advice out there for Preferred View (Studio) room requests? We’re staying early February, and I need to figure out what kind of requests to make. I’m assuming “good view of Epcot” might not be the most strategic request.


Hey @Frogman88 and @Anthony Vito, when you goto Resort Hotel at My Disney Experience, goto "Modify", select "Room Requests", there is a drop down window with pre-set room preferences.  Being "near transportation" as well as "upper floor" are two of them.  You get to select two.


----------



## Frogman88

emchen said:


> Hey @Frogman88 and @Anthony Vito, when you goto Resort Hotel at My Disney Experience, goto "Modify", select "Room Requests", there is a drop down window with pre-set room preferences.  Being "near transportation" as well as "upper floor" are two of them.  You get to select two.


So the way I did it is I called member services about 6 weeks prior to arriving and told them I wanted to be able to view fireworks and be close to the Skyliner that was it but now that I know the layout make sure when u call ask for west wing high floor and you should be right on the money.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I thought that Riviera wasn't available to book through resale contract owners... When I check rooms for May it's showing up and letting me select the resort. Am I misinformed or can resale contracts book at Riviera? Sorry if this has been asked a million times.


----------



## crvetter

GreyStr0ke said:


> I thought that Riviera wasn't available to book through resale contract owners... When I check rooms for May it's showing up and letting me select the resort. Am I misinformed or can resale contracts book at Riviera? Sorry if this has been asked a million times.


It isn't available to book with resale points that were sent to ROFR after 1/19/19. If your contract was sent prior to that then you are grandfathered in.


----------



## Wannabealocal

Please can anyone tell me whether the quick service location accepts the QS dining credits? The Disney website says dining plans not accepted which seems a little odd. Thanks.


----------



## Sandisw

GreyStr0ke said:


> I thought that Riviera wasn't available to book through resale contract owners... When I check rooms for May it's showing up and letting me select the resort. Am I misinformed or can resale contracts book at Riviera? Sorry if this has been asked a million times.



Everyone is able to search for all the rooms.  If you bought after Jan 19, it would not allow you to complete the booking process using resale points.

Owners who bought prior to then, can indeed use resale points to Book


----------



## crvetter

Sandisw said:


> Everyone is able to search for all the rooms.


Actually if your membership doesn't have eligible points they hide Riviera from the list (though you can force it to search), but you are right you can only reserve with qualified points (if your membership has qualified points and unqualified points). I have two memberships (one direct and one resale post restrictions) and I can't search Riviera with the unqualified membership.


----------



## Sandisw

crvetter said:


> Actually if your membership doesn't have eligible points you can't search Riviera. I have two memberships (one direct and one resale post restrictions) and I can't search Riviera with the unqualified membership.



I think I figured it would just stop at booking part..just like it allows you to search all resorts at 11 months.

But all my memberships are qualified so, it was a wrong assumption. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Frogman88

Wannabealocal said:


> Please can anyone tell me whether the quick service location accepts the QS dining credits? The Disney website says dining plans not accepted which seems a little odd. Thanks.


Yes quick service accepts QS credits


----------



## SPLzero

After my 2nd short stay at riviera my biggest complaint is the lack of actives for kids. I also wish they had a second bocce ball court it always seemed to be our luck that someone was about to play or was playing.  

Something odd when we stayed in a tower studio there was no dish soap. The studio comes with real cups and plates.  If you use anything you will either have to wash it with body wash/Bar soap or leave it for Mousekeeping. This could have just been them forgetting to restock it when they turned the room. 

things we really enjoyed have to be the lemon garlic grilled chicken at Bar Riva. The landscaping while walking the grounds. Coke freestyle with its infinite amount of options. I hope all DVC's will get the new TV's with chrome cast built it.  The pull down couch could be the best thing DVC has added. Its so much better than a pull out couch.


----------



## Frogman88

SPLzero said:


> After my 2nd short stay at riviera my biggest complaint is the lack of actives for kids. I also wish they had a second bocce ball court it always seemed to be our luck that someone was about to play or was playing.
> 
> Something odd when we stayed in a tower studio there was no dish soap. The studio comes with real cups and plates.  If you use anything you will either have to wash it with body wash/Bar soap or leave it for Mousekeeping. This could have just been them forgetting to restock it when they turned the room.
> 
> things we really enjoyed have to be the lemon garlic grilled chicken at Bar Riva. The landscaping while walking the grounds. Coke freestyle with its infinite amount of options. I hope all DVC's will get the new TV's with chrome cast built it.  The pull down couch could be the best thing DVC has added. Its so much better than a pull out couch.


Maybe next time u are here u stop focusing on every little thing to knock the resort and you actually enjoy ur stay yea ? Have a good day


----------



## Sandisw

Don't forget.  If you have stayed at Rivera and have checked out, please add the room number and any view pictures you have to this thread:
Rivera Rooms with a View


----------



## SPLzero

Frogman88 said:


> Maybe next time u are here u stop focusing on every little thing to knock the resort and you actually enjoy ur stay yea ? Have a good day



I was not attacking the resort. I actually only said 2 negatives and 5 positives about the resort.  I know actives for kids is important for some. I even went to the front desk to ask how I can try and put in a recommendation for them to turn the Event room into a mini community hall.


----------



## Frogman88

SPLzero said:


> I was not attacking the resort. I actually only said 2 negatives and 5 positives about the resort.  I know actives for kids is important for some. I even went to the front desk to ask how I can try and put in a recommendation for them to turn the Event room into a mini community hall.


I’m sure Disney’s tracking that riviera doesn’t have that and that’s why it’s unique Because it has things and doesn’t have things that other resorts have. So if that’s what people or u urself are looking for I think other resorts offer that.

Enjoy urself and let Disney worry about what else the resort can offer as I’m sure they have already thought about what you mentioned.


----------



## summerw

TexasChick123 said:


> We just got back from our WDW trip. We stayed at BLT but went to RIV twice, once during the day and once at night. The resort is beautiful. Dinner at Topolinos was delicious! I’m so glad we bought points here. The resort was everything we hoped it would be. We haven’t stayed in the rooms yet, but we did get to peek in and look at the model, and it was just as we had hoped.



Yay, that all makes me so excited! Im so glad for you that you are happy with your purchase!



mousemagic00 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to Summerw for the updated first page!
> 
> I can’t wait to stay in Feb!



Thanks! I can’t wait to update it with my own pics. 



Frogman88 said:


> So I’m officially here and all I have to say is I’m happy this is my home resort!!
> 
> I will do a full review after I leave and post pics of my killer view!! Topolinos is great !!
> 
> ps everyone I have had a conversation with either regrets not buying or just like me are very content with their purchase.



Congrats! Can’t wait to read it.




Anthony Vito said:


> I haven’t read all 22 pages yet, but have read several of the most recent, and I have been browsing elsewhere on the boards to no avail: I know it’s a bit early for great info on this, but any advice out there for Preferred View (Studio) room requests? We’re staying early February, and I need to figure out what kind of requests to make. I’m assuming “good view of Epcot” might not be the most strategic request.



I think others answered you, but it kinda seems like only the one section that faces the Skyliner has a view of the lake and some Epcot. It seems like the rest of the Epcot view involves the parking lot at least somewhat. So it depends on what you want to look at and if being closer to the restaurants or the Skyliner is important to you.



SPLzero said:


> After my 2nd short stay at riviera my biggest complaint is the lack of actives for kids. I also wish they had a second bocce ball court it always seemed to be our luck that someone was about to play or was playing.
> 
> Something odd when we stayed in a tower studio there was no dish soap. The studio comes with real cups and plates.  If you use anything you will either have to wash it with body wash/Bar soap or leave it for Mousekeeping. This could have just been them forgetting to restock it when they turned the room.
> 
> things we really enjoyed have to be the lemon garlic grilled chicken at Bar Riva. The landscaping while walking the grounds. Coke freestyle with its infinite amount of options. I hope all DVC's will get the new TV's with chrome cast built it.  The pull down couch could be the best thing DVC has added. Its so much better than a pull out couch.



Did you try the foot snooker? What activities did they have at other DVC (excluding AKV since that is its own category) that you would want here? Do they not have the pool games and the little activities they do with them going?

Thanks for the Bar Riva review. I can’t wait to try it all. I agree about the Murphy couch bed. I hate pull out couches.

I thought people would complain about the lack of bbq’s or room service but I think the things I’ve seen mentioned most, aside from people who hate everything lol, are the lack of community hall, small staircase and the worn carpet next to it. So many people have mentioned the carpet. It must be bad.

I’ve seen people mention the line at Primo Piatto but honestly I’ve waited in a line at the Poly and BC marketplace more than once. I guess I kinda discounted it.


----------



## SPLzero

We did the grand prix, the opening regatta, the camp fire, and some of the pool games( bingo, name that tune, duck races..). Maybe it's the lack of rotating activities?

Polynesian has a make your own lei, it has the tiki torch lighting, ukulele lesson, and the generic tie-dye shirt, create your own tumbler...

As a dvc resort I could see no room service the majority of their rooms have full kitchens and that would mean higher dues to employee the staff.. Bbq grills seem odd but I guess dvc wants you to buy their food.

I have only  seen primo busy once during breakfast. I will have to warn people if you buy a drink a primo and you want to mix flavors each flavor counts as a refill and you only get 3. Im not sure why you would mix flavors but on multiple accounts I have seen people so it an complain they only have 1 refill left.  This didn't seem to be a problem with refillable mugs just single use cups.

My wife had the Italian sangria Blanco and loved it. She said it was a hardcore sangria. We also had a Monte Cristo which was really good.  The bar is relaxing and very Mediterranean. They have heaters in the ceiling of it gets cold.


----------



## summerw

SPLzero said:


> We did the grand prize, the opening regatta, the camp fire, and some of the pool games( bingo, name that tune, duck races..). Maybe it's the lack of rotating activities?
> 
> Polynesian has a make your own lei, it has the tiki torch lighting, ukulele lesson, and the generic tie-dye shirt, create your own tumbler...
> 
> As a dvc resort I could see no room service the majority of their rooms have full kitchens and that would mean higher dues to employee the staff.. Bbq grills seem odd but I guess dvc wants you to buy their food.
> 
> I have only  seen primo busy once during breakfast. I will have to warn people if you buy a drink a primo and you want to mix flavors each flavor counts as a refill and you only get 3. Im not sure why you would mix flavors but on multiple accounts I have seen people so it an complain they only have 1 refill left.  This didn't seem to be a problem with refillable mugs just single use cups.
> 
> My wife had the Italian sangria Blanco and loved it. She said it was a hardcore sangria. We also had a Monte Cristo which was really good.  The bar is relaxing and very Mediterranean. They have heaters in the ceiling of it gets cold.



Did you do the art scavenger hunt from the DVC desk? I would love to try the other scavenger hunt they do from the eventi room but it is long. We’ll see if DS will do it with me.

Three of those are crafting... were they all paid activities at other resorts, lei, shirt and tumbler? Honestly I dread when I see those as DS will want to do them all and I have so many of his crafts from vacation. My house can’t take any more. Lol. Plus I don’t mind putting  for upcharges for things like a dessert fireworks party or special event but the resort crafts make me feel extra stingy. Lol.

I hope you will let the staff know how you feel. Maybe they think people won’t miss the craft stuff? Or maybe they will add it later once the resort has been open longer?

Thanks for the reviews on the dining. I love white sangria so I will have to give that a try!


----------



## SPLzero

summerw said:


> Did you do the art scavenger hunt from the DVC desk? I would love to try the other scavenger hunt they do from the eventi room but it is long. We’ll see if DS will do it with me.
> 
> Three of those are crafting... were they all paid activities at other resorts, lei, shirt and tumbler? Honestly I dread when I see those as DS will want to do them all and I have so many of his crafts from vacation. My house can’t take any more. Lol. Plus I don’t mind putting  for upcharges for things like a dessert fireworks party or special event but the resort crafts make me feel extra stingy. Lol.
> 
> I hope you will let the staff know how you feel. Maybe they think people won’t miss the craft stuff? Or maybe they will add it later once the resort has been open longer?
> 
> Thanks for the reviews on the dining. I love white sangria so I will have to give that a try!



We didn't do the scavenger hunt. I heard a review from Dis unplugged that it wasn't exactly kid friendly. 

 The regatta boat racing was interesting I wasn't really sure what to expect.  They have 2 buoys set up and they time you doing 2 figure 8's.  

I asked front desk who I could talk to about the lack of activites and community hall. They told me to take with an event staff and since its the smallest DVC resort they didn't have space for a community hall.


----------



## Sandisw

Didnt think that I would be getting to stay until summer, but just snagged a 1 bedroom SV for my last night /beginning of April. Had a split stay anyway, and now at Poly first 3 nights instead of BLT, but I get to stay at RIV!  Love when stalking website pays off!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

summerw said:


> Yay, that all makes me so excited! Im so glad for you that you are happy with your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can’t wait to update it with my own pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Can’t wait to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think others answered you, but it kinda seems like only the one section that faces the Skyliner has a view of the lake and some Epcot. It seems like the rest of the Epcot view involves the parking lot at least somewhat. So it depends on what you want to look at and if being closer to the restaurants or the Skyliner is important to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try the foot snooker? What activities did they have at other DVC (excluding AKV since that is its own category) that you would want here? Do they not have the pool games and the little activities they do with them going?
> 
> Thanks for the Bar Riva review. I can’t wait to try it all. I agree about the Murphy couch bed. I hate pull out couches.
> 
> I thought people would complain about the lack of bbq’s or room service but I think the things I’ve seen mentioned most, aside from people who hate everything lol, are the lack of community hall, small staircase and the worn carpet next to it. So many people have mentioned the carpet. It must be bad.
> 
> *I’ve seen people mention the line at Primo Piatto but honestly I’ve waited in a line at the Poly and BC marketplace more than once.* I guess I kinda discounted it.



I was one of those PPs that mentioned the line at Primo, but, yeah, now that you mention it, it was a FAR better experience than BC Marketplace and Poly, too!  Ok, not complaining about Primo anymore!


----------



## Wannabealocal

Frogman88 said:


> Yes quick service accepts QS credits


Thank you!


----------



## Belle53

SPLzero said:


> As a dvc resort I could see no room service the majority of their rooms have full kitchens and that would mean higher dues to employee the staff.. Bbq grills seem odd but I guess dvc wants you to buy their food.



Is Riviera the only dvc resort to not offer room service? The dues at Riviera are higher than any other wdw dvc resort so you would think room service would be included. I'm considering buying Riviera after I visit in March.


----------



## SPLzero

Belle53 said:


> Is Riviera the only dvc resort to not offer room service? The dues at Riviera are higher than any other wdw dvc resort so you would think room service would be included. I'm considering buying Riviera after I visit in March.


A quick Google search says okw only has pizza delivery and ssr does not have room service. So the dedicated dvc do not seem to have room service.


----------



## Belle53

SPLzero said:


> A quick Google search says okw only has pizza delivery and ssr does not have room service. So the dedicated dvc do not seem to have room service.



That is good to know. Thank you.


----------



## summerw

SPLzero said:


> We didn't do the scavenger hunt. I heard a review from Dis unplugged that it wasn't exactly kid friendly.
> 
> The regatta boat racing was interesting I wasn't really sure what to expect.  They have 2 buoys set up and they time you doing 2 figure 8's.
> 
> I asked front desk who I could talk to about the lack of activites and community hall. They told me to take with an event staff and since its the smallest DVC resort they didn't have space for a community hall.



That’s a bummer they said that. I feel like they could still do crafts somewhere.

I remember the DIS review about the eventi room scavenger hunt but I saw several people say their kids did the art hunt and liked it. They just got a map from the DVC counter and matched it to all the art around the resort, so it’s not like the Skyliner hunt which takes you other places the Skyliner goes. 



Sandisw said:


> Didnt think that I would be getting to stay until summer, but just snagged a 1 bedroom SV for my last night /beginning of April. Had a split stay anyway, and now at Poly first 3 nights instead of BLT, but I get to stay at RIV!  Love when stalking website pays off!



jealous! Congrats! I so wish I had enough points to say the same number of days in a 1 bedroom. They are so gorgeous.



DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was one of those PPs that mentioned the line at Primo, but, yeah, now that you mention it, it was a FAR better experience than BC Marketplace and Poly, too!  Ok, not complaining about Primo anymore!



I’m not adverse to the complaints as Disney should still be aware of their long lines , but I'm definitely not worried since I feel like all Disney QS is hit or miss with lines and all Disney dining requires patience.


----------



## trishadono

I have a stay coming up in Feb at RR with the visa discount. I have another maybe trip at BWI in March and just looked for availability at RR.

The 3 bedroom grand villa is available 3/6-9 at $2072 a night ! That’s a once in a lifetime rate with the 40%off!

I wish I could do but just dh and I are going and that’s a bit too much space lol.

Here is the link to check.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/visa-riviera-offer/


----------



## DISguyDennis

I just bought into RIV today! I'm super excited and can't wait to go. See you when I get there neighbors!!


----------



## dez1978

Which area would have the best views of HS fireworks?


----------



## kboo

SPLzero said:


> Bbq grills seem odd but I guess dvc wants you to buy their food.


How nice would it be to have a pavilion/picnic area near or on the beach?? (I am thinking of the BBQ grills at BLT, such a peaceful place. Although admittedly I have never seen that grill being used.) 



Sandisw said:


> Didnt think that I would be getting to stay until summer, but just snagged a 1 bedroom SV for my last night /beginning of April. Had a split stay anyway, and now at Poly first 3 nights instead of BLT, but I get to stay at RIV!  Love when stalking website pays off!


Yes! Can't wait to read your review. 



dez1978 said:


> Which area would have the best views of HS fireworks?



Most preferred view rooms should have HS fireworks views, so long as you're high enough. *Maybe* some standard rooms in the West Wing, with a little lean... ?


----------



## SPLzero

kboo said:


> How nice would it be to have a pavilion/picnic area near or on the beach?? (I am thinking of the BBQ grills at BLT, such a peaceful place. Although admittedly I have never seen that grill being used.)



We use the grills a lot. Ever since I set off the smoke detector at OKW my wife wont let me cook steaks or smashburgers in the room.


----------



## crvetter

Something I had been interested in is what area of pools there are per hypothetical max occupancy of the individual DVC resorts (counting the guests of the Hotel Side if one exists). There had been some statements that Riviera was smaller in the pool areas than other resorts.



My hotel room numbers might be off as it was difficult to find and lock down that number. The Approx. Hotel Guests is based on 4 people per each room (so the deluxe and suites are under counted, though 4 per room seemed reasonable). Also for the DVC guest count I used the stated max occupancy for each room to find that. As you can see Riviera is pretty much in line with everywhere else and the two outliers are PVB with significantly undersized pools (though that has been known) and VGF with significantly larger pools (though that also has been known). But all in all Riviera seems pretty in line with the pools so I suspect there isn't much to worry about in regard to the physical size of the water area (however, the deck space is a different question).

Just thought Riviera owners might be interested in where their resort falls. If there are any additional comments or I made an error let me know and I can correct the above chart.

Edit: I left out BCV just because YC/BC is such a different animal with SAB in that it really is in its own league and determining the area of SAB would be a nightmare.


----------



## SPLzero

I think the lack of theming/surroundings makes riviera pool look small.


----------



## RivShore

crvetter said:


> Something I had been interested in is what area of pools there are per hypothetical max occupancy of the individual DVC resorts (counting the guests of the Hotel Side if one exists). There had been some statements that Riviera was smaller in the pool areas than other resorts.
> 
> View attachment 464845
> 
> My hotel room numbers might be off as it was difficult to find and lock down that number. The Approx. Hotel Guests is based on 4 people per each room (so the deluxe and suites are under counted, though 4 per room seemed reasonable). Also for the DVC guest count I used the stated max occupancy for each room to find that. As you can see Riviera is pretty much in line with everywhere else and the two outliers are PVB with significantly undersized pools (though that has been known) and VGF with significantly larger pools (though that also has been known). But all in all Riviera seems pretty in line with the pools so I suspect there isn't much to worry about in regard to the physical size of the water area (however, the deck space is a different question).
> 
> Just thought Riviera owners might be interested in where their resort falls. If there are any additional comments or I made an error let me know and I can correct the above chart.
> 
> Edit: I left out BCV just because YC/BC is such a different animal with SAB in that it really is in its own league and determining the area of SAB would be a nightmare.



Thanks for using facts and numbers to to counter more than a few who stated, as fact, that it was smaller and no way it could handle the crowds.


----------



## Jiminy76

crvetter said:


> Something I had been interested in is what area of pools there are per hypothetical max occupancy of the individual DVC resorts (counting the guests of the Hotel Side if one exists). There had been some statements that Riviera was smaller in the pool areas than other resorts.
> 
> View attachment 464845
> 
> My hotel room numbers might be off as it was difficult to find and lock down that number. The Approx. Hotel Guests is based on 4 people per each room (so the deluxe and suites are under counted, though 4 per room seemed reasonable). Also for the DVC guest count I used the stated max occupancy for each room to find that. As you can see Riviera is pretty much in line with everywhere else and the two outliers are PVB with significantly undersized pools (though that has been known) and VGF with significantly larger pools (though that also has been known). But all in all Riviera seems pretty in line with the pools so I suspect there isn't much to worry about in regard to the physical size of the water area (however, the deck space is a different question).
> 
> Just thought Riviera owners might be interested in where their resort falls. If there are any additional comments or I made an error let me know and I can correct the above chart.
> 
> Edit: I left out BCV just because YC/BC is such a different animal with SAB in that it really is in its own league and determining the area of SAB would be a nightmare.



I have to say I was surprised to see RIV's pool is on par in regards to size with the other resorts. It has always looked small to me, but I think that is because of the odd peninsula that splits the pool in half. Its almost like there are two small pools connected by a narrow channel. I'm not sure why they designed it that way, but I'm sure they had some sort of reason.



SPLzero said:


> I think the lack of theming/surroundings makes riviera pool look small.



As for lack of theming I guess most DVC pools are somewhat short on theming. RIV, SSR, OKW, and BLT pools are not exactly overflowing with theming IMHO, but they are adequate. But at least these SSR, OKW and BLT pools have a conventional shape that makes them appear to be spacious. I think the unconventional shape of RIVs pool is what makes it appear to be small when it is actually about the same size as many DVC pools. Pool theming is very much like the lobbies when it comes to DVC vs the cash hotels in WDW. DVC properties do not have overly large lobbies or pools that are on par with the cash hotels on property. The lines can become blurred as some DVC locations utilize the cash hotels lobby and pools while some have their own. This often puts the dedicated DVC locations at a perceived disadvantage when it comes to these items as the cash hotel will always have the better lobbies and pools when compared to dedicated DVC resorts.


----------



## crvetter

Jiminy76 said:


> I have to say I was surprised to see RIV's pool is on par in regards to size with the other resorts. It has always looked small to me, but I think that is because of the odd peninsula that splits the pool in half. Its almost like there are two small pools connected by a narrow channel. I'm not sure why they designed it that way, but I'm sure they had some sort of reason.


Yeah in person it felt small though the numbers in the Multi-Site POS had it similar to other resorts, so I did this exercise. I think it felt small in person, for me, since the resort is rather tall and looming over the pool with little space between the pool and resort (which in practice I did enjoy when walking around, the pool bar and QS all a hop a way is nice and enjoy it, similar to what I enjoy about CCV's main pool). I'm wanting to add on eventually when I have the cash to do so before it sells out (or through resale depending how stuff unfolds).

I personally never been behind BLT to experience that pool but I suspect I would have the same feeling there too. The CCV pools give me the same feeling also but the numbers show in reality they are similar across the board too.


----------



## DVC_HK

Jiminy76 said:


> I have to say I was surprised to see RIV's pool is on par in regards to size with the other resorts. It has always looked small to me, but I think that is because of the odd peninsula that splits the pool in half. Its almost like there are two small pools connected by a narrow channel. I'm not sure why they designed it that way, but I'm sure they had some sort of reason.
> 
> They split it so there is the zero entry side. Without that peninsula there would be a drop off for the entry or it would extend further due to the slope


----------



## Frogman88

So I checked out today and I’m super tired but once I get home I’ll upload my pics  and my personal thoughts (Which btw I’m very happy). Happy this is my home resort and I’m sure my fellow neighbors will feel the same.

the haters that I met were unhappy but unhappy they weren’t staying there lol or that they didn’t purchase before prices went up


----------



## Jiminy76

DVC_HK said:


> They split it so there is the zero entry side. Without that peninsula there would be a drop off for the entry or it would extend further due to the slope



That makes sense didn’t think of that. Do you happen to know if the grading for the zero entry actually runs the entire length of the peninsula?

I also think it would be easier from the perspective of the life guards to over see the pool as the lifeguard on the peninsula is within reach of most of the pool and would not have to cover much water to make a rescue.


----------



## MJ NH

When do the prices go up?


----------



## Frogman88

MJ NH said:


> When do the prices go up?


The price already went up!


----------



## MJ NH

It is more than $188?


----------



## npatellye

MJ NH said:


> It is more than $188?


I think it’s still $188 and going up to $195 on January 29th.


----------



## MJ NH

npatellye said:


> I think it’s still $188 and going up to $195 on January 29th.


Ok that is what I thought. I’m going next week to see in person and then deciding on adding on.


----------



## DVC_HK

Jiminy76 said:


> That makes sense didn’t think of that. Do you happen to know if the grading for the zero entry actually runs the entire length of the peninsula?
> 
> I also think it would be easier from the perspective of the life guards to over see the pool as the lifeguard on the peninsula is within reach of most of the pool and would not have to cover much water to make a rescue.


I'm pretty sure it does run the entire length that way it's not too steep but I will have to test it out for myself in a few months


----------



## kboo

Does this picture help? The zero entry section runs the whole width of that peninula, not steep at all. Comparable to the zero entry at the VGF feature pool.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Wow nice picture.  Quick question about the pools.  To those that have been there, did you notice if they supply swim noodles?  It seems to vary from resort to resort.  I need a swim noodle to float around.  Don’t want to buy one at Winn Dixie if I don’t have to.


----------



## kboo

I didn't see them there. There are lifejackets. The pool with the slide is all shallow -


----------



## Sandisw

Okay,  I know that people in this thread will understand my excitement!  I was just able to change my one night at RIV in March to three nights!

I had to change to a 1 bedroom PV, and it cost a lot of points, but I am over the moon excited,  I am even staying my first night at AKV..unless a waitlist or stalking gets me my first night at on of the MK resorts...but I don’t get until 9 pm, so I can deal,

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Frogman88

Sandisw said:


> Okay,  I know that people in this thread will understand my excitement!  I was just able to change my one night at RIV in March to three nights!
> 
> I had to change to a 1 bedroom PV, and it cost a lot of points, but I am over the moon excited,  I am even staying my first night at AKV..unless a waitlist or stalking gets me my first night at on of the MK resorts...but I don’t get until 9 pm, so I can deal,
> 
> Woohoo!!!!


Oh I know ur happy !


----------



## DVC_HK

Sandisw said:


> Okay,  I know that people in this thread will understand my excitement!  I was just able to change my one night at RIV in March to three nights!
> 
> I had to change to a 1 bedroom PV, and it cost a lot of points, but I am over the moon excited,  I am even staying my first night at AKV..unless a waitlist or stalking gets me my first night at on of the MK resorts...but I don’t get until 9 pm, so I can deal,
> 
> Woohoo!!!!


Congrats! I put a waitlist in for two nights in May for a tower to help with us flying in before a cruise and flying out the day after we disembark. Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## Dizzydizney

Thanks @kboo .  Another quick question.  I thought I read something about outdoor grills.  Couldn’t find it so called.  I was told the grills were removed due to safety concerns.  Anyone there now that can confirm?  Was looking forward to nice gas grills.  

Congrats @Sandisw !  Exciting!


----------



## Pyotr

It appears that the Tower Studios on the left have a much better view than the others. All the other videos I’ve seen show them overlooking the parking lot.


----------



## Sandisw

Pyotr said:


> It appears that the Tower Studios on the left have a much better view than the others. All the other videos I’ve seen show them overlooking the parking lot.



Thank you! Now i am even more excited to try in January when I’ll be by myself!


----------



## Dizzydizney

I saw a toaster in the cabinet above the microwave.  I’ve seen others posts that say there is no toaster.  Good news!  Now if I can only find an answer about whether or not they removed the outdoor gas grills.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> It appears that the Tower Studios on the left have a much better view than the others. All the other videos I’ve seen show them overlooking the parking lot.


I've noticed some places list Tower Studios as Preferred View which makes sense that its not a standard view.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Another quick question for anyone that’s been to Riviera.  I saw that they have the freestyle coke machine but do they have a refillable mug station for coffee and soda?  Is the freestyle machine the one you use with the refillable mug ?  (That would be awesome).  Also spoke with someone at DVC and was told they do NOT have any kind of outdoor grills. Wonder why?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Dizzydizney said:


> Another quick question for anyone that’s been to Riviera.  I saw that they have the freestyle coke machine but do they have a refillable mug station for coffee and soda?  Is the freestyle machine the one you use with the refillable mug ?  (That would be awesome).  Also spoke with someone at DVC and was told they do NOT have any kind of outdoor grills. Wonder why?


Yep. Their drink mug stations are just like the others. Coke freestyle machines, hot coffee, hot water for tea, Golden Peak teas, all included in Drink Mugs. and for those  that do not know, the drink mug works at all disney resorts so we like to take breaks at MK or Epcot area hotels on the monorail or boats and gets drinks and take an hour break.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Thanks for the quick reply!  I love the Gold Peak iced teas!


----------



## TLinden16

Just checked into the a tower studio.  Definitely a beautiful room, and the bathroom is fantastic.  Love the Epcot view.

One thing that I wanted to mention is that the bed is so heavy that I am unable to close it on my own so I will have to keep it down for my stay (or call bell services for help).  I had no trouble getting it down with one hand, but I didn’t have The strength to push it back up.  That is definitely a two person job.

ETA:  just another comment regarding the bed.  Just for comparison, I have stayed at pop century on my own, and I had no problem closing that bed myself.  I can’t raise this one more than a couple of inches on my own.


----------



## SMC23

This is the closest thread I found for Riviera owners. Happy to join the club!


----------



## TLinden16

So this is my third night in the tower studio, and it is the quietest room I have ever stayed in on Disney property.   I cannot hear my neighbors at all, and because they’re only three rooms down this little hallway you don’t get the foot traffic that you normally get.  

Some further comments regarding the pulldown bed in the room. Some friends stopped by today and we played “who is strong enough to close the bed.”  My adult female friend could only lifted a few inches like me.   My adult male friend was able to lift it about a foot and was trying to push it up further and was struggling with it.  The housekeeper who was picking up the trash was in the room at the time and he assisted with closing the bed. So it is really a two person job to close his bed. I just thought this was worth mentioning in case people didn’t know. In my opinion the fact that it takes two strong adults to close the bed makes the room a bit less functional then it could be.  The housekeeper who was picking up the trash was in the room at the time and he assisted with closing the bed. So it is really a two person job to close his bed. I just thought this was worth mentioning in case people didn’t know. In my opinion the fact that it takes too strong adults to close the bed makes the room a bit less functional than it could be. 

 All that being said, the bed itself is super comfy. I know it’s a new mattress that has Only been in use for about six weeks, but it is one of the most comfortable mattresses I’ve had in a hotel anywhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pyotr said:


> It appears that the Tower Studios on the left have a much better view than the others. All the other videos I’ve seen show them overlooking the parking lot.



Well that's "cozy".  And it's more than several other DVC studios?  

It does have a nice view though.

My shins started hurting looking at the bed corners.


----------



## Pyotr

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well that's "cozy".  *And it's more than several other DVC studios? *
> 
> It does have a nice view though.
> 
> My shins started hurting looking at the bed corners.



I was stalking for a studio for the April 28 MK Moonlight Magic for weeks. That night, a Copper Creek studio is 17 points while a Tower Studio is 18 points. I booked a AKL standard studio for 16 points.

I just don’t know if the Tower Studios are worth the points they’re asking for.


----------



## Dicentras

Friends.  This is the Riviera owners thread.  You have like 800 other Riviera threads you can complain about the space on.   We would not come to your home resort thread and start stating all the things we don’t care for about it.   Thanks.


----------



## Pyotr

Dicentras said:


> Friends.  This is the Riviera owners thread.  You have like 800 other Riviera threads you can complain about the space on.   We would not come to your home resort thread and start stating all the things we don’t care for about it.   Thanks.



I like the Riviera. While I didn’t stay there, I was able to explore and have dinner at Topolinos. I enjoyed it so much, I eventually plan on buying a contract there. I just question if the Tower Studios are worth the points they’re asking.  Standard Studios will be the rooms that are difficult to book and if you don’t own there, you’re not getting one. 

I’m planning on staying at the Riviera in October as long as a preferred studio is available (standard are long gone for the dates I need). 

Topolinos is now my second favorite Disney restaurant. 

I was under the impression that discussion forums are for having a discussion about the resort, criticisms included.


----------



## ultimatefans

I'm not a DVC owner but have been following this thread to prepare for our stay at the Riviera.  We absolutely loved it!  We had 5 adult-sized people in a Deluxe Studio (adults plus older teenagers) and was it roomy enough for us as we just used the rooms for sleeping and having breakfast in the mornings.  There was plenty of space for luggage with the below-the-bed storage and large closet.  Having access to 2 showers made a huge difference.  We were in a standard view room but could still see the fireworks at Epcot which was a fun bonus.  We thought Primo Piatto was very high quality for a quick service restaurant.  We had apps, drinks and desserts at Topolino's one night and it was sooooo delicious.  We enjoyed the atmosphere a lot more than California Grill, and our service was much better too, although that could vary based on many factors.  We also loved the atmosphere of the resort in general, it was so peaceful by the water with the music playing.  The Skyliner was such a fabulous way to travel, I couldn't believe how quiet it was, it felt so peaceful after a long day at the parks.  Sooooo much better than the buses, and I liked it far more than the monorail and boats too.  Our only issue was that it took over 5 hours for our luggage to arrive, but I know that happens every once in a while, and the issue was not anything to do with the Riviera - they knew we were waiting and pulled it as soon as it arrived at the resort.  I've stayed at GF and BLT before and for us this was hands down the best.


----------



## SPLzero

Dizzydizney said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  I love the Gold Peak iced teas!


They do not have gold peak iced tea at riviera. They have fresh brewed Sweet and Unsweet teas.


----------



## MJ NH

Just added on at Riviera after eating and touring there last week. I would not recommend the tower studios. The bathroom is bigger than the sleeping area. But it did remind me of many of the European hotels I have stayed at.


----------



## Sandisw

ultimatefans said:


> I'm not a DVC owner but have been following this thread to prepare for our stay at the Riviera.  We absolutely loved it!  We had 5 adult-sized people in a Deluxe Studio (adults plus older teenagers) and was it roomy enough for us as we just used the rooms for sleeping and having breakfast in the mornings.  There was plenty of space for luggage with the below-the-bed storage and large closet.  Having access to 2 showers made a huge difference.  We were in a standard view room but could still see the fireworks at Epcot which was a fun bonus.  We thought Primo Piatto was very high quality for a quick service restaurant.  We had apps, drinks and desserts at Topolino's one night and it was sooooo delicious.  We enjoyed the atmosphere a lot more than California Grill, and our service was much better too, although that could vary based on many factors.  We also loved the atmosphere of the resort in general, it was so peaceful by the water with the music playing.  The Skyliner was such a fabulous way to travel, I couldn't believe how quiet it was, it felt so peaceful after a long day at the parks.  Sooooo much better than the buses, and I liked it far more than the monorail and boats too.  Our only issue was that it took over 5 hours for our luggage to arrive, but I know that happens every once in a while, and the issue was not anything to do with the Riviera - they knew we were waiting and pulled it as soon as it arrived at the resort.  I've stayed at GF and BLT before and for us this was hands down the best.



Could you post room number and any pictures you took of the view in this thread?
Riveria rooms with a view


----------



## kboo

SPLzero said:


> They do not have gold peak iced tea at riviera. They have fresh brewed Sweet and Unsweet teas.



Fresh brewed?!? The nerve! That's the last straw. I'm selling our RIV contracts. 

Maybe I'm just a Disney dork, but I would totally stay in a tower studio if I were traveling just with DH, or with one of my kids, and leave the bed down the whole time. We have park commando stays, short stays (which tend to be park commando), and longer stays. I wouldn't use the tower studio for a longer stay, but it is a nice option for a shorter or adults-only stay, especially for F&W.


----------



## SPLzero

kboo said:


> Fresh brewed?!? The nerve! That's the last straw. I'm selling our RIV contracts.



I know right!

We stayed in a tower studio a few weeks ago. It's great for a weekend trip. Washing the dish's we used in the bathroom sink with bodysoap was an intresting thing we had to do.


----------



## Sandisw

kboo said:


> Fresh brewed?!? The nerve! That's the last straw. I'm selling our RIV contracts.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a Disney dork, but I would totally stay in a tower studio if I were traveling just with DH, or with one of my kids, and leave the bed down the whole time. We have park commando stays, short stays (which tend to be park commando), and longer stays. I wouldn't use the tower studio for a longer stay, but it is a nice option for a shorter or adults-only stay, especially for F&W.



I am staying at one next January since it will be just me.  If others decide to join me, I’ll book them their own room!  I can’t wait to try.  I just got back from a solo trip at Poly and for one, didn’t need all that room.  They are a good option!


----------



## MJ NH

My kids thought RIV was haunted after seeing the flickering lights on the top floor one night. They had an electrical issue. When we went a second night, same issue on top floor but more towards the center. So now that we own there, they want know if they can meet the ghosts.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

New Owner at Riviera Here. We originally were set at CCV but Switch to Riviera and plan on adding on Resale one day to CCV instead! Just made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 direct to go Riviera first.


----------



## TexasChick123

AKNOTTS66 said:


> New Owner at Riviera Here. We originally were set at CCV but Switch to Riviera and plan on adding on Resale one day to CCV instead! Just made more sense at $188 a point vs $220 direct to go Riviera first.



Congrats!!! Most of my points are resale except for RIV.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Sandisw said:


> I am staying at one next January since it will be just me.  If others decide to join me, I’ll book them their own room!  I can’t wait to try.  I just got back from a solo trip at Poly and for one, didn’t need all that room.  They are a good option!


I’m going to waitlist for both a standard studio and tower room. Do you think the tower room would be too small for three day pre-cruise stay?Just the DH and I. TIA


----------



## AKNOTTS66

BWV Dreamin said:


> I’m going to waitlist for both a standard studio and tower room. Do you think the tower room would be too small for three day pre-cruise stay?Just the DH and I. TIA


I think if you manage your expectations of the Tower Studio it should be fine. I'd book it for 5-6 nights after watching videos. Seems like a good way to stretch your points. It is smaller than a Value Room by what like 40 Sq Ft but now its only for 2 people and not 4 like a Value. But you also have to take into account most of the Tower Studios are Preferred Views and look to have a good view of Epcots Fireworks.


----------



## kboo

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I think if you manage your expectations of the Tower Studio it should be fine. I'd book it for 5-6 nights after watching videos. Seems like a good way to stretch your points. It is smaller than a Value Room by what like 40 Sq Ft but now its only for 2 people and not 4 like a Value. But you also have to take into account most of the Tower Studios are Preferred Views and look to have a good view of Epcots Fireworks.


I would stay up to 5-6 days if it were just me and DH because we wouldn't be in the room much at all. The Murphy beds are very comfortable.  The tower studios should have views of Epcot *and* MK fireworks. Only room request I'd make there is highest floor possible. The ground floor rooms will have a view of a grassy hill.


----------



## Sandisw

BWV Dreamin said:


> I’m going to waitlist for both a standard studio and tower room. Do you think the tower room would be too small for three day pre-cruise stay?Just the DH and I. TIA



While I have only seen the videos, I think so.  I think they are a nice option if one can get them if they suit a quick 1 or 2 person trip, especially if one wants to stay at RIV!

Like I said, when it’s just me, I don’t need a full size studio and these will save me points over the SV studio there, or elsewhere.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Sandisw said:


> While I have only seen the videos, I think so.  I think they are a nice option if one can get them if they suit a quick 1 or 2 person trip, especially if one wants to stay at RIV!
> 
> Like I said, when it’s just me, I don’t need a full size studio and these will save me points over the SV studio there, or elsewhere.


So too small for Tower precruise stay?


----------



## Sandisw

BWV Dreamin said:


> So too small for Tower precruise stay?



No, I think it’s perfect for that.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Sandisw said:


> No, I think it’s perfect for that.


I agree. I would try it   Its just me and my wife now so we'd try it. You still get a nice but smaller room plus a great view of fireworks. I would totally do it if u can.


----------



## Rozzie

We toured the Tower Studio rooms and found them completely acceptable on space.  They remind me of some Airbnb type accommodations we have stayed in when we travel to Europe.  (Except the RIV bathroom is HUGE!)   I have 5 nights booked for my bday next August.  It will be DH and I.   I will pack light and enjoy every minute of them.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Rozzie said:


> We toured the Tower Studio rooms and found them completely acceptable on space.  They remind me of some Airbnb type accommodations we have stayed in when we travel to Europe.  (Except the RIV bathroom is HUGE!)   I have 5 nights booked for my bday next August.  It will be DH and I.   I will pack light and enjoy every minute of them.


Where are the washers and dryers for studio dwellers?


----------



## dez1978

BWV Dreamin said:


> Where are the washers and dryers for studio dwellers?


We were in the east wing and they were like 5 doors away from us.


----------



## jarestel

We recently stayed at DRR and were very impressed with the resort in general and the rooms in particular. Attached is a view from our room 8988, a 1-BR on the ninth floor of the east wing. The room is facing DHS, we could watch the Skyliner glide by with the Tower of Terror in the background.


----------



## Sandisw

jarestel said:


> We recently stayed at DRR and were very impressed with the resort in general and the rooms in particular. Attached is a view from our room 8988, a 1-BR on the ninth floor of the east wing. The room is facing DHS, we could watch the Skyliner glide by with the Tower of Terror in the background.
> 
> View attachment 470265



Could you post this information in this thread? I assume it’s PV?
Thanks!
RIV rooms with a view


----------



## CarolynFH

Only had one night there, but @Sandisw, @kboo and other Riviera owners, your resort is beautiful! If we were 20 years younger we might consider a BWV sale/RIV purchase like @Sandisw did. In any case, I’ll be looking to book a few nights there in future, I’m sure.

The bathroom reminds me strongly of VGF, but we especially like the kitchen. Having just spent 6 nights at BWV, with its one-person kitchen, being able to have both of us doing things there was great.

We had some minor snafus, probably related to the huge number of rooms that seemed to have turned over yesterday, but overall we loved it. We liked lunch at Primo Piatto and drinks & snacks at Bar Riva. Dinner at Topolino’s was delicious, too. I’ll try to post photos of our view in that thread - we were in 8731, a one-bedroom SV, which was already reported but I don’t think had photos.


----------



## kboo

CarolynFH said:


> The bathroom reminds me strongly of VGF, but we especially like the kitchen. Having just spent 6 nights at BWV, with its one-person kitchen, being able to have both of us doing things there was great.


We had come directly off a (split) stay at VGF so yeah! Very similar. RIV's bath is smaller - you definitely notice it in the shower stall, but there are also more shelves. We keep one of those over the door shoe hangers to keep everyone's toiletries, hair brushes, bandaids, magic bands, etc and found we didn't need it at RIV. 

I wasn't a fan of the look of the galley kitchen when we'd toured the rooms, but they make the living room look huge! We didn't cook while we were at RIV, but it is much easier to move around in the RIV kitchen as well.


----------



## DVC BLT

Bonjour Neighbors!

New RIV owner here...what a great thread!    We are set for 2 bedroom for 7 nights during new years 2021!  Cant wait!  Pictures are awesome!


----------



## ajf1007

New RIV owner here too!  Just closed last week and have a deluxe studio booked for a quick Labor Day trip!  Thanks for creating this thread and thanks to everyone that contributes to it!  Such great information!


----------



## Dizzydizney

Just returned from a stay at Riviera.  This is kind of long.
Check in process...different than BWV and BLT as the CMs don’t stay behind the counter.  Everything is handled via iPad.  A little chaotic because some people either don’t see or choose not to see the stanchion sign that says please wait here for assistance.  The lobby is extremely busy in the mornings during check out and check in.  Plenty of seating and the coffee/pastry shop is right there.  

Very easy to park and move in to room in west wing.  If you ask at check in if your room will be east wing or west wing, they should tell you, just so you can park your car in the correct lot.  Room was ready by 1:00 pm (1 br std view west wing).  We unloaded the car, rolled suitcases to the side door, and the elevator is right there.  Examine the resort map they give you to locate elevators.  West wing elevators are close to parking lot.  East wing looks more complicated, as those elevators are located more convenient to quick service dining and lobby.

Laundry is located on the fourth floor in the east wing.

The skyliner...10 minute trip to Hollywood and Epcot ( not including wait time, but line moves quickly with nearly continuous boarding).  I’ve read comments about Caribbean Beach being so close, but I think it looks rather nice both from the skyliner and when looking out across the water.  The reason for slowdowns:  all stations (except Riviera) have accessible cars that go off the main line and into a holding area.  This way they are stationary when loading.  Then they are sent back onto the main line with no interruption to the main line.  So if you are going from Epcot to Riviera, the whole line needs to be slowed or sometimes stopped so ecv,s and wheelchairs can be unloaded.  There is no place where these cars go off the main line, and if your destination is not Riviera, you remain on board until the next stop which is the main hub.  Everyone gets off here.  If you got on at Epcot just to take a round trip ride back to Epcot, you have to get off and walk around to the loading side for Epcot and Riviera.  There is another separate skyliner for Hollywood studios only.  And a third for Pop/AofA.  You exit here for Caribbean Beach, although the Riviera station is close to some of the Caribbean beach buildings too.  The station at Riviera is a little confusing at first.  The ramp that is closest to the walkway leading from the resort is for Hollywood Studios/the main hub.  You will be joining people already on coming from Epcot and heading for Hollywood, Caribbean beach, pop or AofA.  If your destination from Riviera is Epcot, you will walk around to the opposite side and will join people already on that got on at the main hub.  It is a quick 10 minute ride.  Is that clear as mud?   

The room:  I love my other two DVC homes, BWV for its laid back and homey feel and BLT for its modern and functional look (although there is not one modern piece of furniture in my own home with the exception of TV stands).  The Riviera rooms, in my opinion, are really classy and beautiful.  Mind you, not my taste for my own home, but it feels really “upscale” to me but not snobbish at the same time.  I’m not a big fan of the galley style kitchen, but it does work well for two people working at once.  I prefer the BWV kitchen setup to the galley, but my favorite is still BLTs kitchens.  

Rooms have lots of natural light.  Even at night the rooms are bright...plenty of light fixtures and ceiling lights.  Although I do like the ceiling fans at BWV, I guess they are are a thing of the past.  
There is storage galore.  Plenty of electrical sockets and charging ports.  Big closet in foyer and big closet in bedroom along with some side shelves.  
Queen size Murphy bed very comfortable.  It is a little difficult pulling the bed down, don’t try one handed.  I think this is partially due to the fact it’s still new.  But opening the sofa beds at BWV and BLT are also very trying, and the sofa beds are not all that comfy.  Had a hard time trying to figure out how to turn off the light that goes on automatically when you pull down the bed.  The switch is well hidden at the bottom of the painting that is revealed when you pull down the bed.
The bedroom seems larger than those in BWV and BLT.
My main disappointment with the room is the split bath with only one toilet.  It is very similar to BWV one bedroom bathrooms, except there is no closet.  And the air jet tub is really deep and don’t know how you could bathe a small child in it.  BLT one bedrooms win hands down in this department.
We overlooked the main driveway and portico.  No noise with door shut.  
Plenty of seating in the living room.
Disney on demand and you can access your Disney + subscription on tv.


Quiet pool was pretty quiet but it was also not great swimming weather.  Pool temp was tolerable.  I’ve seen comments that the quiet pool is small, but it’s bigger than the Boardwalk quiet pool and the BLT pool.  There are plenty of tables, umbrellas and chairs.  Hot tub is a nice size.  
Main pool looked like lots of fun.  Was always busy.  Didn’t look as big as clown pool at BWV but bigger than BLT pool.Both pools have signs that say for Riviera guests only.  You cannot get inside the fence unless your magicband lets you in.  
Discovered a nice beach at the end of our stay, past the kids pool on the east wing side.
The walking/running path around the lake is really quite enjoyable in early morning.  I never realized how huge the Caribbean Beach resort is.  I think the walk is a little over a mile.
The outside of the resort is really nice.  There is bocce ball, glider swings, lots of seating and tables near the building and by the lake.

Disappointed in the size of the gym.  There is no community hall either.  And no spa, not that I ever use one but kind of strange that this type of resort would not have one.  There are daily children’s activities outdoors and pool party at kids pool.  There was a large room they were using for indoor yoga when it was raining.  I am hoping they will convert it to a community hall.  I don’t understand why there isn’t one.  They need to have a place for younger kids to gather during those rainy days or check in /check out days.....the library that is off the lobby is not the answer.


The library off the lobby is a nice place to relax and play some board games.
Drawback....the quick service does not open until 7 am and it’s the only place to refill your coffee mugs.  The pastry place opens at 6 but you have to pay for coffee.  So if you need your coffee early and don’t want to pay for it, you might want to bring along some extra coffee packs or request some from housekeeping.
Did not eat at primo but spoke with many people who did and loved it.  Food is apparently exceptional counter service food at a reasonable price.
Ate at Topolinos and the food was great.  Prices are reasonable.  Personally don’t feel it is worth the two dining credits (depending on what you order).  But they do take the 10% off DVC discount on food.  
Spoke with people staying in studios.  They do not feel they are cramped at all, just the opposite.  I’ve read some comments that the studios seemed small, so was curious.  
I’ve also read comments where some are not impressed by the “cheap” appliances and finishes.  Seeing that this is a timeshare with lots of turnover for rooms (sometimes probably 2 to 3 different families in a week sometimes) are you really going to install jenn Aire, Wolfe or subzero appliances with all the bells and whistles?  I’ve seen the way some DVC rooms are treated by people, unfortunate but true, and how some things go missing.  So....no further explanation needed from me anyway.  Some will disagree, but whatever.

A lot of people staying are not DVC....rather they are people that took advantage of the 40% off using their Disney Visa card offer.  I’m wondering how many of those people are now DVC members!  I talked with lots of people during my stay.  Some DVC, some paying cash, some on a trip with relatives or friends that are DVC.  The vast majority think its a beautiful place, many were thinking of or just became owners, but many also thought it was too pricey for them.  I can’t argue with that, it is pricey.  And you would be surprised at the amount of people (owners and non owners) that have no clue about what resale is or that it even existed for DVC.  
About the carpet and the stairway from lobby to lower level.  I did take some photos and took a close look.  I don’t think the carpet is worn....rather, I think it was a very poor choice of color combination that gives the appearance on the stairs that it is wearing through.  In some hallways I saw the same carpet or something similar, and it, too, gave the appearance of being there for a while.  And that stairway IS too narrow for foot traffic going both ways.  Poor planning there.  It reminds of the original bathroom configuration for studios at BLT...no sink in the bathroom but two in the kitchenette .  Must have cost a fortune to fix that (and although BLT studios are probably the smallest in the DVC collection, they do have the best kitchenette).  And again, what were they thinking and who signed off on that design?

So while the Riviera may not be for everyone due to its price, location or resale restrictions, it was the right choice for us.


----------



## trishadono

Dizzydizney said:


> Just returned from a stay at Riviera.  This is kind of long.
> Check in process...different than BWV and BLT as the CMs don’t stay behind the counter.  Everything is handled via iPad.  A little chaotic because some people either don’t see or choose not to see the stanchion sign that says please wait here for assistance.  The lobby is extremely busy in the mornings during check out and check in.  Plenty of seating and the coffee/pastry shop is right there.
> 
> Very easy to park and move in to room in west wing.  If you ask at check in if your room will be east wing or west wing, they should tell you, just so you can park your car in the correct lot.  Room was ready by 1:00 pm (1 br std view west wing).  We unloaded the car, rolled suitcases to the side door, and the elevator is right there.  Examine the resort map they give you to locate elevators.  West wing elevators are close to parking lot.  East wing looks more complicated, as those elevators are located more convenient to quick service dining and lobby.
> 
> Laundry is located on the fourth floor in the east wing.
> 
> The skyliner...10 minute trip to Hollywood and Epcot ( not including wait time, but line moves quickly with nearly continuous boarding).  I’ve read comments about Caribbean Beach being so close, but I think it looks rather nice both from the skyliner and when looking out across the water.  The reason for slowdowns:  all stations (except Riviera) have accessible cars that go off the main line and into a holding area.  This way they are stationary when loading.  Then they are sent back onto the main line with no interruption to the main line.  So if you are going from Epcot to Riviera, the whole line needs to be slowed or sometimes stopped so ecv,s and wheelchairs can be unloaded.  There is no place where these cars go off the main line, and if your destination is not Riviera, you remain on board until the next stop which is the main hub.  Everyone gets off here.  If you got on at Epcot just to take a round trip ride back to Epcot, you have to get off and walk around to the loading side for Epcot and Riviera.  There is another separate skyliner for Hollywood studios only.  And a third for Pop/AofA.  You exit here for Caribbean Beach, although the Riviera station is close to some of the Caribbean beach buildings too.  The station at Riviera is a little confusing at first.  The ramp that is closest to the walkway leading from the resort is for Hollywood Studios/the main hub.  You will be joining people already on coming from Epcot and heading for Hollywood, Caribbean beach, pop or AofA.  If your destination from Riviera is Epcot, you will walk around to the opposite side and will join people already on that got on at the main hub.  It is a quick 10 minute ride.  Is that clear as mud?
> 
> The room:  I love my other two DVC homes, BWV for its laid back and homey feel and BLT for its modern and functional look (although there is not one modern piece of furniture in my own home with the exception of TV stands).  The Riviera rooms, in my opinion, are really classy and beautiful.  Mind you, not my taste for my own home, but it feels really “upscale” to me but not snobbish at the same time.  I’m not a big fan of the galley style kitchen, but it does work well for two people working at once.  I prefer the BWV kitchen setup to the galley, but my favorite is still BLTs kitchens.
> 
> Rooms have lots of natural light.  Even at night the rooms are bright...plenty of light fixtures and ceiling lights.  Although I do like the ceiling fans at BWV, I guess they are are a thing of the past.
> There is storage galore.  Plenty of electrical sockets and charging ports.  Big closet in foyer and big closet in bedroom along with some side shelves.
> Queen size Murphy bed very comfortable.  It is a little difficult pulling the bed down, don’t try one handed.  I think this is partially due to the fact it’s still new.  But opening the sofa beds at BWV and BLT are also very trying, and the sofa beds are not all that comfy.  Had a hard time trying to figure out how to turn off the light that goes on automatically when you pull down the bed.  The switch is well hidden at the bottom of the painting that is revealed when you pull down the bed.
> The bedroom seems larger than those in BWV and BLT.
> My main disappointment with the room is the split bath with only one toilet.  It is very similar to BWV one bedroom bathrooms, except there is no closet.  And the air jet tub is really deep and don’t know how you could bathe a small child in it.  BLT one bedrooms win hands down in this department.
> We overlooked the main driveway and portico.  No noise with door shut.
> Plenty of seating in the living room.
> Disney on demand and you can access your Disney + subscription on tv.
> 
> 
> Quiet pool was pretty quiet but it was also not great swimming weather.  Pool temp was tolerable.  I’ve seen comments that the quiet pool is small, but it’s bigger than the Boardwalk quiet pool and the BLT pool.  There are plenty of tables, umbrellas and chairs.  Hot tub is a nice size.
> Main pool looked like lots of fun.  Was always busy.  Didn’t look as big as clown pool at BWV but bigger than BLT pool.Both pools have signs that say for Riviera guests only.  You cannot get inside the fence unless your magicband lets you in.
> Discovered a nice beach at the end of our stay, past the kids pool on the east wing side.
> The walking/running path around the lake is really quite enjoyable in early morning.  I never realized how huge the Caribbean Beach resort is.  I think the walk is a little over a mile.
> The outside of the resort is really nice.  There is bocce ball, glider swings, lots of seating and tables near the building and by the lake.
> 
> Disappointed in the size of the gym.  There is no community hall either.  And no spa, not that I ever use one but kind of strange that this type of resort would not have one.  There are daily children’s activities outdoors and pool party at kids pool.  There was a large room they were using for indoor yoga when it was raining.  I am hoping they will convert it to a community hall.  I don’t understand why there isn’t one.  They need to have a place for younger kids to gather during those rainy days or check in /check out days.....the library that is off the lobby is not the answer.
> 
> 
> The library off the lobby is a nice place to relax and play some board games.
> Drawback....the quick service does not open until 7 am and it’s the only place to refill your coffee mugs.  The pastry place opens at 6 but you have to pay for coffee.  So if you need your coffee early and don’t want to pay for it, you might want to bring along some extra coffee packs or request some from housekeeping.
> Did not eat at primo but spoke with many people who did and loved it.  Food is apparently exceptional counter service food at a reasonable price.
> Ate at Topolinos and the food was great.  Prices are reasonable.  Personally don’t feel it is worth the two dining credits (depending on what you order).  But they do take the 10% off DVC discount on food.
> Spoke with people staying in studios.  They do not feel they are cramped at all, just the opposite.  I’ve read some comments that the studios seemed small, so was curious.
> I’ve also read comments where some are not impressed by the “cheap” appliances and finishes.  Seeing that this is a timeshare with lots of turnover for rooms (sometimes probably 2 to 3 different families in a week sometimes) are you really going to install jenn Aire, Wolfe or subzero appliances with all the bells and whistles?  I’ve seen the way some DVC rooms are treated by people, unfortunate but true, and how some things go missing.  So....no further explanation needed from me anyway.  Some will disagree, but whatever.
> 
> A lot of people staying are not DVC....rather they are people that took advantage of the 40% off using their Disney Visa card offer.  I’m wondering how many of those people are now DVC members!  I talked with lots of people during my stay.  Some DVC, some paying cash, some on a trip with relatives or friends that are DVC.  The vast majority think its a beautiful place, many were thinking of or just became owners, but many also thought it was too pricey for them.  I can’t argue with that, it is pricey.  And you would be surprised at the amount of people (owners and non owners) that have no clue about what resale is or that it even existed for DVC.
> About the carpet and the stairway from lobby to lower level.  I did take some photos and took a close look.  I don’t think the carpet is worn....rather, I think it was a very poor choice of color combination that gives the appearance on the stairs that it is wearing through.  In some hallways I saw the same carpet or something similar, and it, too, gave the appearance of being there for a while.  And that stairway IS too narrow for foot traffic going both ways.  Poor planning there.  It reminds of the original bathroom configuration for studios at BLT...no sink in the bathroom but two in the kitchenette .  Must have cost a fortune to fix that (and although BLT studios are probably the smallest in the DVC collection, they do have the best kitchenette).  And again, what were they thinking and who signed off on that design?
> 
> So while the Riviera may not be for everyone due to its price, location or resale restrictions, it was the right choice for us.


Wow I loved this!

I too have stayed at blt and and bwv so I understood the comparisons. 

I am traveling with dd and her bf. I preferred the deluxe suite at CSR last fall for us,  2 TOILETS!

However I am one of the Visa 40% off people so this looked like the time to try.

Thanks for the light switch info. My 1st stay at CR I totally forgot about how the TV stand lit up and remembered my last stay because I never saw the switch

I have a bag of dunkin packed! I usually do deluxe with cl when I can (March is at BWI with DH) . However having coffee with pj's on and just relaxing in the morning is nice too! Ill get some wine and have it on the balcony before heading out at night too. Nice they have actual glassware in the rooms.

I have stayed at CBR several times and will probably walk around for memories sake(dd's 1st trip at 1 yr was there )

I arrive 2/13-17 if anyone needs anything else.

Again, thanks ! Lots of helpful info for my upcoming trip!


----------



## Buttcracker

Dizzydizney said:


> Just returned from a stay at Riviera.  This is kind of long.
> Check in process...different than BWV and BLT as the CMs don’t stay behind the counter.  Everything is handled via iPad.  A little chaotic because some people either don’t see or choose not to see the stanchion sign that says please wait here for assistance.  The lobby is extremely busy in the mornings during check out and check in.  Plenty of seating and the coffee/pastry shop is right there.
> 
> Very easy to park and move in to room in west wing.  If you ask at check in if your room will be east wing or west wing, they should tell you, just so you can park your car in the correct lot.  Room was ready by 1:00 pm (1 br std view west wing).  We unloaded the car, rolled suitcases to the side door, and the elevator is right there.  Examine the resort map they give you to locate elevators.  West wing elevators are close to parking lot.  East wing looks more complicated, as those elevators are located more convenient to quick service dining and lobby.
> 
> Laundry is located on the fourth floor in the east wing.
> 
> The skyliner...10 minute trip to Hollywood and Epcot ( not including wait time, but line moves quickly with nearly continuous boarding).  I’ve read comments about Caribbean Beach being so close, but I think it looks rather nice both from the skyliner and when looking out across the water.  The reason for slowdowns:  all stations (except Riviera) have accessible cars that go off the main line and into a holding area.  This way they are stationary when loading.  Then they are sent back onto the main line with no interruption to the main line.  So if you are going from Epcot to Riviera, the whole line needs to be slowed or sometimes stopped so ecv,s and wheelchairs can be unloaded.  There is no place where these cars go off the main line, and if your destination is not Riviera, you remain on board until the next stop which is the main hub.  Everyone gets off here.  If you got on at Epcot just to take a round trip ride back to Epcot, you have to get off and walk around to the loading side for Epcot and Riviera.  There is another separate skyliner for Hollywood studios only.  And a third for Pop/AofA.  You exit here for Caribbean Beach, although the Riviera station is close to some of the Caribbean beach buildings too.  The station at Riviera is a little confusing at first.  The ramp that is closest to the walkway leading from the resort is for Hollywood Studios/the main hub.  You will be joining people already on coming from Epcot and heading for Hollywood, Caribbean beach, pop or AofA.  If your destination from Riviera is Epcot, you will walk around to the opposite side and will join people already on that got on at the main hub.  It is a quick 10 minute ride.  Is that clear as mud?
> 
> The room:  I love my other two DVC homes, BWV for its laid back and homey feel and BLT for its modern and functional look (although there is not one modern piece of furniture in my own home with the exception of TV stands).  The Riviera rooms, in my opinion, are really classy and beautiful.  Mind you, not my taste for my own home, but it feels really “upscale” to me but not snobbish at the same time.  I’m not a big fan of the galley style kitchen, but it does work well for two people working at once.  I prefer the BWV kitchen setup to the galley, but my favorite is still BLTs kitchens.
> 
> Rooms have lots of natural light.  Even at night the rooms are bright...plenty of light fixtures and ceiling lights.  Although I do like the ceiling fans at BWV, I guess they are are a thing of the past.
> There is storage galore.  Plenty of electrical sockets and charging ports.  Big closet in foyer and big closet in bedroom along with some side shelves.
> Queen size Murphy bed very comfortable.  It is a little difficult pulling the bed down, don’t try one handed.  I think this is partially due to the fact it’s still new.  But opening the sofa beds at BWV and BLT are also very trying, and the sofa beds are not all that comfy.  Had a hard time trying to figure out how to turn off the light that goes on automatically when you pull down the bed.  The switch is well hidden at the bottom of the painting that is revealed when you pull down the bed.
> The bedroom seems larger than those in BWV and BLT.
> My main disappointment with the room is the split bath with only one toilet.  It is very similar to BWV one bedroom bathrooms, except there is no closet.  And the air jet tub is really deep and don’t know how you could bathe a small child in it.  BLT one bedrooms win hands down in this department.
> We overlooked the main driveway and portico.  No noise with door shut.
> Plenty of seating in the living room.
> Disney on demand and you can access your Disney + subscription on tv.
> 
> 
> Quiet pool was pretty quiet but it was also not great swimming weather.  Pool temp was tolerable.  I’ve seen comments that the quiet pool is small, but it’s bigger than the Boardwalk quiet pool and the BLT pool.  There are plenty of tables, umbrellas and chairs.  Hot tub is a nice size.
> Main pool looked like lots of fun.  Was always busy.  Didn’t look as big as clown pool at BWV but bigger than BLT pool.Both pools have signs that say for Riviera guests only.  You cannot get inside the fence unless your magicband lets you in.
> Discovered a nice beach at the end of our stay, past the kids pool on the east wing side.
> The walking/running path around the lake is really quite enjoyable in early morning.  I never realized how huge the Caribbean Beach resort is.  I think the walk is a little over a mile.
> The outside of the resort is really nice.  There is bocce ball, glider swings, lots of seating and tables near the building and by the lake.
> 
> Disappointed in the size of the gym.  There is no community hall either.  And no spa, not that I ever use one but kind of strange that this type of resort would not have one.  There are daily children’s activities outdoors and pool party at kids pool.  There was a large room they were using for indoor yoga when it was raining.  I am hoping they will convert it to a community hall.  I don’t understand why there isn’t one.  They need to have a place for younger kids to gather during those rainy days or check in /check out days.....the library that is off the lobby is not the answer.
> 
> 
> The library off the lobby is a nice place to relax and play some board games.
> Drawback....the quick service does not open until 7 am and it’s the only place to refill your coffee mugs.  The pastry place opens at 6 but you have to pay for coffee.  So if you need your coffee early and don’t want to pay for it, you might want to bring along some extra coffee packs or request some from housekeeping.
> Did not eat at primo but spoke with many people who did and loved it.  Food is apparently exceptional counter service food at a reasonable price.
> Ate at Topolinos and the food was great.  Prices are reasonable.  Personally don’t feel it is worth the two dining credits (depending on what you order).  But they do take the 10% off DVC discount on food.
> Spoke with people staying in studios.  They do not feel they are cramped at all, just the opposite.  I’ve read some comments that the studios seemed small, so was curious.
> I’ve also read comments where some are not impressed by the “cheap” appliances and finishes.  Seeing that this is a timeshare with lots of turnover for rooms (sometimes probably 2 to 3 different families in a week sometimes) are you really going to install jenn Aire, Wolfe or subzero appliances with all the bells and whistles?  I’ve seen the way some DVC rooms are treated by people, unfortunate but true, and how some things go missing.  So....no further explanation needed from me anyway.  Some will disagree, but whatever.
> 
> A lot of people staying are not DVC....rather they are people that took advantage of the 40% off using their Disney Visa card offer.  I’m wondering how many of those people are now DVC members!  I talked with lots of people during my stay.  Some DVC, some paying cash, some on a trip with relatives or friends that are DVC.  The vast majority think its a beautiful place, many were thinking of or just became owners, but many also thought it was too pricey for them.  I can’t argue with that, it is pricey.  And you would be surprised at the amount of people (owners and non owners) that have no clue about what resale is or that it even existed for DVC.
> About the carpet and the stairway from lobby to lower level.  I did take some photos and took a close look.  I don’t think the carpet is worn....rather, I think it was a very poor choice of color combination that gives the appearance on the stairs that it is wearing through.  In some hallways I saw the same carpet or something similar, and it, too, gave the appearance of being there for a while.  And that stairway IS too narrow for foot traffic going both ways.  Poor planning there.  It reminds of the original bathroom configuration for studios at BLT...no sink in the bathroom but two in the kitchenette .  Must have cost a fortune to fix that (and although BLT studios are probably the smallest in the DVC collection, they do have the best kitchenette).  And again, what were they thinking and who signed off on that design?
> 
> So while the Riviera may not be for everyone due to its price, location or resale restrictions, it was the right choice for us.



What are your thoughts about the use of elevators-and the multi floor stops.  I love the contempo resort but prefer the Garden Wing over the Main Tower because of the Chef Mickey Elevator Traffic.  I'm not DVC but for the amount of trips we do I'm going to be within this calendar year.  I'm almost positive I'm going resale-but I just want to be sure about the Riv.


----------



## Dizzydizney

@trishadono you’re welcome.  That is a great deal with the 40% off.  And I can’t recall if the coffee pot in the room needs filters or not since I used the coffee that is supplied with the room.

@Buttcracker not sure what you mean about the elevators.  Topolinos only does a morning character breakfast but it’s nothing like the crowds at Chef Mickeys.  And there is not a “return area” like at California Grill where you come back with your receipt for fireworks viewing.  The east elevator would be used for Topolinos.  The quick service dining is ground level with doors leading to outside.  Most outside doors are locked 24/7.  I’m sure there are plenty of people walking around inside that aren’t staying there, but that is true of any resort.  The Contemporary is a far busier resort with the monorail.  And I’ve never used the elevator to get to chef mickeys, only the escalator.


----------



## CarolynFH

Dizzydizney said:


> And I can’t recall if the coffee pot in the room needs filters or not since I used the coffee that is supplied with the room.


The coffee pot uses the cone-shaped filters. We were there for only one night so just used the Joffrey’s packs there, but for a longer stay we’d have to remember to bring some filters. We like our coffee stronger than that! DH used 2 filter packs and it was still weak!


----------



## trishadono

Dizzydizney said:


> @trishadono you’re welcome.  That is a great deal with the 40% off.  And I can’t recall if the coffee pot in the room needs filters or not since I used the coffee that is supplied with the room.
> 
> @Buttcracker not sure what you mean about the elevators.  Topolinos only does a morning character breakfast but it’s nothing like the crowds at Chef Mickeys.  And there is not a “return area” like at California Grill where you come back with your receipt for fireworks viewing.  The east elevator would be used for Topolinos.  The quick service dining is ground level with doors leading to outside.  Most outside doors are locked 24/7.  I’m sure there are plenty of people walking around inside that aren’t staying there, but that is true of any resort.  The Contemporary is a far busier resort with the monorail.  And I’ve never used the elevator to get to chef mickeys, only the escalator.


Oh I bring my filters , extra sugar and will buy milk there. Thx tho!
@CarolynFH thats why I bring coffee at dvc resorts. I need 2 of the packs Disney provides. 

Also I use bottled water.


----------



## CarolynFH

trishadono said:


> Oh I bring my filters , extra sugar and will buy milk there. Thx tho!
> @CarolynFH thats why I bring coffee at dvc resorts. I need 2 of the packs Disney provides.
> 
> Also I use bottled water.


Yes, we always bring our own coffee and filters too, not to mention sugar and creamer. We’ll have to remember cone shaped filters when staying at RIV, though. We’re used to the flat bottom ones the other DVC resorts use.


----------



## DVC BLT

Was just checking out some pictures of Bar Riva...looks like a great hang out spot.

When we were there walking the resort back on new years eve, we hit primo piatto and brought our lunch to the steps by the water.  so relaxing with an amazing view of the skyliner and water.  That's going to be a home run hangout with an espresso in the evening...

ok enough, all this talk is going to make me book an emergency trip ASAP...


----------



## Dizzydizney

DVC BLT said:


> Was just checking out some pictures of Bar Riva...looks like a great hang out spot.
> 
> When we were there walking the resort back on new years eve, we hit primo piatto and brought our lunch to the steps by the water.  so relaxing with an amazing view of the skyliner and water.  That's going to be a home run hangout with an espresso in the evening...
> 
> ok enough, all this talk is going to make me book an emergency trip ASAP...


Have you checked the resort availability tool?  There is nothing really available for months except preferred one bedroom!  People are really taking advantage of the 7 month switch!!!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Does anyone know the room count for Standard View Studios and Preferred View Studios? Including the Dedicated studios and lockoff ones?


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone know the room count for Standard View Studios and Preferred View Studios? Including the Dedicated studios and lockoff ones?


We don’t know yet. Though it is expected once fully declared it will be about 25% standard and 75% preferred. As this is the numbers required to make the point charts be in balance with the number of points declared for the resort. Here is a post where I discussed this previously, also this thread goes into it further with other opinions.


crvetter said:


> Yeah quick calculations show that the 25% standard and 75% preferred is likely exactly where this will end up. They will declared 6,739,966 for DRR, which is for 51 weeks, so for 52 weeks it would take 6,872,122 points
> 
> We know the following Room Totals
> 24 Tower Studios
> 38 Studios
> 29 1 Beds
> 148 + 90 2 Beds
> 12 GVs
> 
> We know to reserve for all of 2020 the following points are needed
> Tower Studio -> 5,809
> Standard Deluxe Studio -> 7,245
> Preferred Deluxe Studio -> 8,808
> Standard 1 Bedroom -> 15,019
> Preferred 1 Bedroom -> 18,486
> Standard 2 Bedroom -> 19,333
> Preferred 2 Bedroom -> 23,372
> GV -> 47,947
> 
> So assigning 25% of the Studios, 1 Bedrooms, and 2 Bedrooms to Standard and 75% to preferred we get the total points to book the hotel for the year to be 6,867,809.25, pretty much on the nose. Though this did assume that Deluxe Studio, 1 Bedroom, and 2 Bedroom units will have the same amount allocated to Standard and Preferred Views.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> We don’t know yet. Though it is expected once fully declared it will be about 25% standard and 75% preferred. As this is the numbers required to make the point charts be in balance with the number of points declared for the resort. Here is a post where I discussed this previously, also this thread goes into it further with other opinions.


So Standard View Studios might be hard to get in June or July?


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So Standard View Studios might be hard to get in June or July?


June and July (outside the 4th which is still easier than most of fall) are currently a lot less in demand than most other times of the year, specifically fall frenzy. If I had to take a guess the home resort advantage (booking right at the 11 month window) is absolutely required but the days won’t be walked on a large scale for weeks (though it could happen) like they potentially could be in the fall (though even that is hard to know). I’d suspect RIV to behave very similar to the standard rooms at BLT but that’s just my educated guess. Usually while the resort is still in active sales booking is generally cyclical depending on when they declare (i.e. availability pressure can ease with each declaration until more points are sold).


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Does anyone know the room count for Standard View Studios and Preferred View Studios? Including the Dedicated studios and lockoff ones?



Per a source I can’t link on here.....

38 dedicated studios, 9 standard, 29 preferred. 

148 lock off studios, 58 standard, 90 preferred. 

36% standard.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> Per a source I can’t link on here.....
> 
> 38 dedicated studios, 9 standard, 29 preferred.
> 
> 148 lock off studios, 58 standard, 90 preferred.
> 
> 36% standard.


thanks! I was talking to my guide and I guess since I'm on my parents contract I can qualify for the Special Add on Offer at Copper Creek where you get extra points(or the savings of 10 points) So If I buy 140 CCV points I'd really get 150. So if I bought 150 at $220 a point I'd get a savings of $2,200 bringing it down to $205.33 a point and Riv is $184.67 (with the old incentive and $188 price) 

I'm wondering what will be harder a Studio at CCV or a Standard View Studio at RIV for June or July dates.  We are still in the 10 day window from signing our contract and our guide said it would be no problem if we needed any changes.


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> thanks! I was talking to my guide and I guess since I'm on my parents contract I can qualify for the Special Add on Offer at Copper Creek where you get extra points(or the savings of 10 points) So If I buy 140 CCV points I'd really get 150. So if I bought 150 at $220 a point I'd get a savings of $2,200 bringing it down to $205.33 a point and Riv is $184.67 (with the old incentive and $188 price)
> 
> I'm wondering what will be harder a Studio at CCV or a Standard View Studio at RIV for June or July dates.  We are still in the 10 day window from signing our contract and our guide said it would be no problem if we needed any changes.


If we use BLT Standard as proxy for RIV Standard my guess is CCV and RIV Standard will have about the same availability for June and July. But that is just my experience from monitoring the availability tool. If you were on your parent's contract, why did they only give you the $500 incentive for RIV, that was the old incentive for new members not add-ons. If you were on your parent's contract then you were eligible for the $750 incentive (prior incentives you bought under) at RIV instead, so you price should really have been $183 a point. Does that make sense? I would either way make them correct your contract to save the $250 if you don't switch to CCV.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> If we use BLT Standard as proxy for RIV Standard my guess is CCV and RIV Standard will have about the same availability for June and July. But that is just my experience from monitoring the availability tool. If you were on your parent's contract, why did they only give you the $500 incentive for RIV, that was the old incentive for new members not add-ons. If you were on your parent's contract then you were eligible for the $750 incentive (prior incentives you bought under) at RIV instead, so you price should really have been $183 a point. Does that make sense? I would either way make them correct your contract to save the $250 if you don't switch to CCV.



Well my parents contract isn't closed yet. Our guide yesterday said we can close my parents contract first(at poly) then once it closes get the add on incentives for Copper Creek. I never realized or asked him what the incentives were prior for Riviera. Allowing my parents contract to close first(since Poly has no incentives) allows me to know get the add on incentives. I'm not sure if I could qualify for the add on incentive at riviera prior to the price change. 

So Riviera's add on promotion is $750 off of 150 points over the new member $500 off 150 points? This is getting confusing lol


----------



## crvetter

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So Riviera's add on promotion is $750 off of 150 points over the new member $500 off 150 points? This is getting confusing lol


It was the incentives that ended 1/29 were $750 off for add on but $500 (which you got) for new members, for 150 points. I'm not sure how they handle it with a contract in the process of closing.

I will say between RIV and CCV (having seen both in person, but only stayed at CCV) you won't be making a bad choice either way in terms of the home resort.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

crvetter said:


> It was the incentives that ended 1/29 were $750 off for add on but $500 (which you got) for new members, for 150 points. I'm not sure how they handle it with a contract in the process of closing.
> 
> I will say between RIV and CCV (having seen both in person, but only stayed at CCV) you won't be making a bad choice either way in terms of the home resort.


I totally agree. We took the Skyliner over to Riviera to refill out drink mugs in the afternoon from Epcot and it was very nice. Not as large or as feature packed as Copper Creek is. Copper Creek just has more to see. We like both RIV just scares me a little bit on the Resale and Standard View Studio Availability. And the Skyliner doesn't seem like its as reliable as it should be yet. I also don't understand why the Skyliner isn't running early enough to take guests to Hollywood Stuidos for rope drop, do they themselves not trust it also to use for rope drop? Plus I read someone else mentioned that Primo Piatto the QS drink section isn't open until 8AM so there's no where to fill drink mugs or get coffee early mornings. I'm not sure if thats 100% true but it seems dumb that it isn't open at 7AM if HS or any parks open at 8AM.


----------



## Sandisw

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So Standard View Studios might be hard to get in June or July?



For this past summer, SV studios were still available for June and July when I bought at end of October.  I tracked booking and most didn’t start disappearing until the 7 month window hit,

Granted, until the entire resort is declared, we won’t know for sure, but I Venture getting SV studios at 11 months during those 2 months wont be a problem most of the time,  

I predict it will be a few years before I think it could be a big issue for owners, during those months,

I will say that if you own RIV, worst case, you do have the option of getting a PV studio and then waitlisting for a SV. At CCV, if you don’t get a studio, your out of luck completely until 7 months to book something, unless you move to a 1 bedroom,


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I totally agree. We took the Skyliner over to Riviera to refill out drink mugs in the afternoon from Epcot and it was very nice. Not as large or as feature packed as Copper Creek is. Copper Creek just has more to see. We like both RIV just scares me a little bit on the Resale and Standard View Studio Availability. And the Skyliner doesn't seem like its as reliable as it should be yet. I also don't understand why the Skyliner isn't running early enough to take guests to Hollywood Stuidos for rope drop, do they themselves not trust it also to use for rope drop? Plus I read someone else mentioned that Primo Piatto the QS drink section isn't open until 8AM so there's no where to fill drink mugs or get coffee early mornings. I'm not sure if thats 100% true but it seems dumb that it isn't open at 7AM if HS or any parks open at 8AM.



Operating hours are all subject to change so I would not make a decision based on those. Like Crvetter, I’ve stayed at CCV and been to Riviera. Both are very nice.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Sandisw said:


> I will say that if you own RIV, worst case, you do have the option of getting a PV studio and then waitlisting for a SV. At CCV, if you don’t get a studio, your out of luck completely until 7 months to book something, unless you move to a 1 bedroom,


This is a really good point!


----------



## DVC BLT

DVC BLT said:


> Was just checking out some pictures of Bar Riva...looks like a great hang out spot.
> 
> When we were there walking the resort back on new years eve, we hit primo piatto and brought our lunch to the steps by the water. so relaxing with an amazing view of the skyliner and water. That's going to be a home run hangout with an espresso in the evening...
> 
> ok enough, all this talk is going to make me book an emergency trip ASAP...



Yeah I did   I think it has something to do with the resort being booked for "hotel" stays as not many rooms are declared to be booked by DVC? Not sure how this is technically done or how it works, but its what I heard.  What is obvious is that its extremely popular and people are paying huge premiums to stay here on cash stays and reviews are mostly positive from what I read...  We really are a lucky bunch to jump on this early, no doubt owners will be posting about what a great move this was.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Looking at the Add On Promotion for existing members if you buy 175 points at 195 you get $3,000 off. So for 175 points its $31,125 making it $177.85 a point. That's a pretty nice discount.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

How have busses been to MK and AK and Disney Springs for those that stayed at Riviera? Have the bus stops been crowded in the morning at Riviera?


----------



## Dizzydizney

Can’t help with busses sorry we didn’t use them.  I know they don’t share, so that’s a plus.

@TexasChick123 , I understand your feelings about some of the things posted on the other thread.  Better off not even going there.  I’m still waiting for an answer about the “real” dishes in the studios.  It bothers me also when I read things like “don’t waste your time staying there” or “the landscaping is awful, they could have done better”.  And the disparaging remarks about the people at the Caribbean beach resort.  Some act like the walking dead are creeping their way over to use the facilities.  That is true with any resort restaurants.  The Grand Floridian has a monorail stop....anyone can walk all over that property.  The Poly is right next to the TTC.  BLT is joined to the Contemporary with a bridge that anyone can walk across (except after a certain time at night).  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and honest observations.  I just dislike some of the undercurrents....that’s not the right word, but you know what I mean.  The upside is....less non owners vying for less pointy rooms there...might make it easier for last minute trips for us!   

I sometimes think about adding on a bit more there, but don’t want to sell any of my other contracts to help pay for it.  Perhaps I’ll be able to use the 7 month switch to my advantage.  We bought with the intention of going for a week in the “off” season, but would really like to stay there in the nicer weather.  It is just so lovely there.  If we were okay with a studio it would be a lot easier to stay more, but we are spoiled and usually get a one bedroom.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Dizzydizney said:


> Can’t help with busses sorry we didn’t use them.  I know they don’t share, so that’s a plus.
> 
> @TexasChick123 , I understand your feelings about some of the things posted on the other thread.  Better off not even going there.  I’m still waiting for an answer about the “real” dishes in the studios.  It bothers me also when I read things like “don’t waste your time staying there” or “the landscaping is awful, they could have done better”.  And the disparaging remarks about the people at the Caribbean beach resort.  Some act like the walking dead are creeping their way over to use the facilities.  That is true with any resort restaurants.  The Grand Floridian has a monorail stop....anyone can walk all over that property.  The Poly is right next to the TTC.  BLT is joined to the Contemporary with a bridge that anyone can walk across (except after a certain time at night).  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and honest observations.  I just dislike some of the undercurrents....that’s not the right word, but you know what I mean.  The upside is....less non owners vying for less pointy rooms there...might make it easier for last minute trips for us!
> 
> I sometimes think about adding on a bit more there, but don’t want to sell any of my other contracts to help pay for it.  Perhaps I’ll be able to use the 7 month switch to my advantage.  We bought with the intention of going for a week in the “off” season, but would really like to stay there in the nicer weather.  It is just so lovely there.  If we were okay with a studio it would be a lot easier to stay more, but we are spoiled and usually get a one bedroom.


Im not sure why people hate on cbr. If anyone has actually been to they new lobby it’s gorgeous and smells amazing in there. Its very beach clubby in the lobby if you know what i mean. We stayed at CBR on our honeymoon and loved it in 2015 and its only gotten better. I understand a caribbean beach next to the riviera is odd but oh well. Lol people act like CBR is a second class citizen its ridiculous imo. It only gives you more options for dining at Sebastians Bistro which we’ve heard is very good.


----------



## TexasChick123

Dizzydizney said:


> Can’t help with busses sorry we didn’t use them.  I know they don’t share, so that’s a plus.
> 
> @TexasChick123 , I understand your feelings about some of the things posted on the other thread.  Better off not even going there.  I’m still waiting for an answer about the “real” dishes in the studios.  It bothers me also when I read things like “don’t waste your time staying there” or “the landscaping is awful, they could have done better”.  And the disparaging remarks about the people at the Caribbean beach resort.  Some act like the walking dead are creeping their way over to use the facilities.  That is true with any resort restaurants.  The Grand Floridian has a monorail stop....anyone can walk all over that property.  The Poly is right next to the TTC.  BLT is joined to the Contemporary with a bridge that anyone can walk across (except after a certain time at night).  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and honest observations.  I just dislike some of the undercurrents....that’s not the right word, but you know what I mean.  The upside is....less non owners vying for less pointy rooms there...might make it easier for last minute trips for us!
> 
> I sometimes think about adding on a bit more there, but don’t want to sell any of my other contracts to help pay for it.  Perhaps I’ll be able to use the 7 month switch to my advantage.  We bought with the intention of going for a week in the “off” season, but would really like to stay there in the nicer weather.  It is just so lovely there.  If we were okay with a studio it would be a lot easier to stay more, but we are spoiled and usually get a one bedroom.



I’ve had a few chances to book a standard 1BR for our 2 “Epcot nights” this summer at RIV with my BLT points. I have passed every time though because I’m so stingy with my points. We’re currently booked in a P/G 1BR with the SV at BWV wait listed. I could’ve also snagged a 1BR at BCV, but I’ve passed on that as well. We love the creepy clown pool slide even if we don’t love BWV enough to own anymore. I’ll still stay there from time to time. 

The CBR hate is so bizarre. It looks like a very nice resort and is supposed to have an amazing food court. We own at VGF, and Poly is super close. You can see GF and the Contemporary from Poly. I sometimes wonder if people are using Disney vacations to take the place of actually visiting these amazing real locations which would be a shame if it’s in your budget. No offense to Disney, but I never feel like I’m in Hawaii when I’m at the Poly, for example. I know I’m still in central Florida at Disney. I do feel like I’m in my happy place when eating the nachos at Capt. Cook’s though! Maybe that’s why my family keeps saying we don’t love the super themed resorts because we don’t feel immersed in anything other than a very clean, fun resort. I don’t know. I just don’t get it when people complain about theming and then say they love this resort or that resort which have the cheesiest looking “theming” sometimes. I just want a nice resort with nice rooms and great non-bus transportation options to at least 1 park. I guess that is why we own where we do.


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Im not sure why people hate on cbr. If anyone has actually been to they new lobby it’s gorgeous and smells amazing in there. Its very beach clubby in the lobby if you know what i mean. We stayed at CBR on our honeymoon and loved it in 2015 and its only gotten better. I understand a caribbean beach next to the riviera is odd but oh well. Lol people act like CBR is a second class citizen its ridiculous imo. It only gives you more options for dining at Sebastians Bistro which we’ve heard is very good.



I’ve stayed at CBR many times per-Skyliner. The bus situation is the worst at Disney. Multiple stops with near full busses. We stayed once in the Pirate Rooms. The beds are uncomfortable and there is an extremely long walk to the pool/lobby. 

I think the problem is that the Riviera basically right on top of CBR. The only other resorts I can think of that are that close are the Yacht and Beach Clubs. I don’t understand why the preferred view is the CBR. I would much rather look at Spaceship Earth. 

That being said. Overall I like the Riviera. I thought the hotel itself was nice and hope to stay there in October if there is any availability. I want to at least stay there a night before I make any decisions to add on.


----------



## Pyotr

I just wanted to add. My personal opinion is that the location for Riviera was chosen based on Bonnet Creek’s boasting for years that they had the best Epcot fireworks views. By placing the Riviera there, Disney blocked their view.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> I’ve stayed at CBR many times per-Skyliner. The bus situation is the worst at Disney. Multiple stops with near full busses. We stayed once in the Pirate Rooms. The beds are uncomfortable and there is an extremely long walk to the pool/lobby.
> 
> I think the problem is that the Riviera basically right on top of CBR. The only other resorts I can think of that are that close are the Yacht and Beach Clubs. I don’t understand why the preferred view is the CBR. I would much rather look at Spaceship Earth.
> 
> That being said. Overall I like the Riviera. I thought the hotel itself was nice and hope to stay there in October if there is any availability. I want to at least stay there a night before I make any decisions to add on.


See we stayed at CBR in July in 2015 for our honeymoon got up at rope drop and the busses were awesome. We never had trouble. Take in mind we always caught the busses at the lobby though which we usally always do since we get drinks in the morning. I think it all depends. I think at any time the busses can be bad at any resort at times. Its all timing. In defense of the Pirate rooms and the long walk, the Pirate rooms are only in one village and its the farther one away so that was a problem from the Start in the Pirate rooms. I get that.

I still don't understand those that don't like CBR being so close. Its pretty resort. Its colorful and themed well.  Just wondering when did you visit Riviera? Wonder if we were around the same time lol. Have you seen CBR's new lobby? We really loved it. It really steps CBR up a notch. Now they just need to rip the Carpet out of the rooms and put in vinyl flooring.

I also wont lie that I do think they need to redo the room view categories to pool view and epcot view. Thats a big problem.


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Just wondering when did you visit Riviera? Wonder if we were around the same time lol.



I was there January 2nd. Had a nice meal at Topolinos and explored the Riviera.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> I was there January 2nd. Had a nice meal at Topolinos and explored the Riviera.


Hmm that might have been the day we were there! or maybe it was 12/28. We went to Epcot on both of those days. lol You know I have wondered. Why they did not put Topolinos on the wing closer to epcot? because it looks at the parking lot maybe? Would have been a better view of the fireworks if you ask me though lol.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Ssshhhh!!!!!  I like the room classification just fine! 

I agree that the CBR is very colorful and looks nice from across the water.  I don’t agree with the way the people staying there are portrayed as being somewhat beneath having the right to eat at the quick service or have access to the  Skyliner.  It’s like being  angry at the people boarding the resort monorail at the TTC and getting off at the Grand Floridian. 

Regarding the lobby.....I also don’t get the trash talk about the lobby size.  It is a DVC only resort.  I don’t know what people were expecting.  But some of the comments   Although I’m not a big fan of the front desk that really isn’t a front desk, more like a table.  And the CMs walking around in front of them with iPads to check you in.  I guess that’s the new way, depersonalizing everything.  I’ve never done straight to the room check in, but I’m an old fogey.


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Hmm that might have been the day we were there! or maybe it was 12/28. We went to Epcot on both of those days. lol You know I have wondered. Why they did not put Topolinos on the wing closer to epcot? because it looks at the parking lot maybe? Would have been a better view of the fireworks if you ask me though lol.



That’s so funny. I was just thinking that. I’m not sure why they put it on that side. 

If I am unable to get a room at the Riviera for the dates I need I’m still  going to book a dinner reservation at Topolinos. The Tomahawk Veal Chop was excellent.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Dizzydizney said:


> Ssshhhh!!!!!  I like the room classification just fine!
> 
> Although I’m not a big fan of the front desk that really isn’t a front desk, more like a table.  And the CMs walking around in front of them with iPads to check you in.  I guess that’s the new way, depersonalizing everything.  I’ve never done straight to the room check in, but I’m an old fogey.



I think its their way of making the riviera experience more premium. I also heard from people that stayed there that said Riviera guests also get trash and new towel service everyday. I hope it lasts but who knows since its new. But I do think disney wants to push this resort to be as lux as the VGF is. So it wouldn't shock me if they continue to offer more services here. I do believe riviera is also the only DVC resort with complimentary Valet also right? anywho lol.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> That’s so funny. I was just thinking that. I’m not sure why they put it on that side.
> 
> If I am unable to get a room at the Riviera for the dates I need I’m still  going to book a dinner reservation at Topolinos. The Tomahawk Veal Chop was excellent.


I've also heard the Steak entree at Primo Piatto is very very good too and I think its only like $17 or $18.


----------



## DVC_HK

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Hmm that might have been the day we were there! or maybe it was 12/28. We went to Epcot on both of those days. lol You know I have wondered. Why they did not put Topolinos on the wing closer to epcot? because it looks at the parking lot maybe? Would have been a better view of the fireworks if you ask me though lol.


I might be very wrong here but I think originally the skyliner was supposed to go on the top of the west wing and not next to it. Maybe that's why they put the restaurant where they did?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

DVC_HK said:


> I might be very wrong here but I think originally the skyliner was supposed to go on the top of the west wing and not next to it. Maybe that's why they put the restaurant where they did?


Now that would have been very cool. I was thinking of that too why didn't they put it attached like the monorail is to other resorts.


----------



## TexasChick123

Well, it looks like the direct sales are great at RIV. They sold over 180K points in January. RIV is averaging more sales in its first 10 months than Poly, VGF, and CCV. Here’s the latest sales report for January 2020:

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...4867/4695-direct-sales-strong-in-january-2020


----------



## Drewferin

I've been tracking Riveria sales and January sales were definitely pretty strong. Even though this data was a decrease from Jan 2018 and Jan 2019 I'd imagine DVC is happy about Riveria sales. The restrictions are unfortunately probably here to stay...


----------



## Sandisw

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, it looks like the direct sales are great at RIV. They sold over 180K points in January. RIV is averaging more sales in its first 10 months than Poly, VGF, and CCV. Here’s the latest sales report for January 2020:
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...4867/4695-direct-sales-strong-in-january-2020



Yeah, looks like it continues to be a popular resort for many.  Since these sales reflect it being open, I think that Sales will continue to be strong.


----------



## TexasChick123

I’m happy the resort is doing so well. It’s such a great resort.


----------



## DVC BLT

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, it looks like the direct sales are great at RIV. They sold over 180K points in January. RIV is averaging more sales in its first 10 months than Poly, VGF, and CCV. Here’s the latest sales report for January 2020:
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...4867/4695-direct-sales-strong-in-january-2020



I'm not surprised.  This will continue.  They designed a beautiful resort with International gateway access to EPCOT.  This is the answer to BCV and BWV condition and years...


----------



## Sandisw

DVC BLT said:


> I'm not surprised.  This will continue.  They designed a beautiful resort with International gateway access to EPCOT.  This is the answer to BCV and BWV condition and years...



I don’t think it has to do with condition. It’s new...they aren’...and RIV will be older some day too.

These sales indicate that people like what is there and all it has to offer.  The  Skyliner is a big plus in terms of transportation and for many, it’s a great option. Yes, it’s had issues, but I got stuck on a monorail in Jan for 20 minutes, ended up going backwards to Grand and had to bus to MK.

It’s a beautiful resort. I like it much much better than BWV or BCV now, even though I can’t walk to  parks. I’m thinking others are deciding its pros outweigh any cons,

Which, lets be honest, it’s we all own what we do,  We bought the resort or resorts that was the best for each of us,


----------



## vinmar4

Dizzydizney said:


> Have you checked the resort availability tool?  There is nothing really available for months except preferred one bedroom!  People are really taking advantage of the 7 month switch!!!



We were supposed to go in April for 3-4 days,  and then decided to go in March for a whole week for spring break since our kids are on break. Well, I was able to book 2 nights at Riviera in a studio and 3 nights at BW!. We arrive like at 1 am the fist day , a first for us, but I couldn't not get our tickets at Delta for 80.00 per person a couple of days ago! so I was praying that I could get a studio somewhere just for that night , and then a studio opened up at Jambo!. I didn't really feel like staying off site and then having to wake up early to take ME to our resort.  So , overall,  I was able to put together out trip in a week , plane tickets included! My kids are very glad that we are staying for the fist time in our second home resort! I keep checking hoping that I can get more nights at Riviera. You never know!


----------



## MJ NH

I know RIV is close to Epcot but I bought there because I thought it’s the DVC resort for Hollywood Studios and SWGE. With the skyliner I think only a fast walker from BW can match the time to get there.  Am I the only one that considers RIV a HS resort?


----------



## vinmar4

MJ NH said:


> I know RIV is close to Epcot but I bought there because I thought it’s the DVC resort for Hollywood Studios and SWGE. With the skyliner I think only a fast walker from BW can match the time to get there.  Am I the only one that considers RIV a HS resort?



My 23 y/o DS mentioned that also, when we went to see it and had the room tours! So that was a plus!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

MJ NH said:


> I know RIV is close to Epcot but I bought there because I thought it’s the DVC resort for Hollywood Studios and SWGE. With the skyliner I think only a fast walker from BW can match the time to get there.  Am I the only one that considers RIV a HS resort?


Oh it is! Good point! We usually go in june and july, trust me that walk from beach club or boardwalk in 95 degrees is not a easy walk or pleasant one to HS. So Riviera on the skyliner is the best alternative imo especially in the summer time!


----------



## TexasChick123

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We usually go in june and july, trust me that walk from beach club or boardwalk in 95 degrees is not a easy walk or pleasant one to HS



This was my DH’s huge complaint about BWV. He said technically it was walking distance, but it wasn’t shaded and was 15 min. He said we’ll be taking the skyliner from now on if it’s running when staying at BWV or BC.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

TexasChick123 said:


> This was my DH’s huge complaint about BWV. He said technically it was walking distance, but it wasn’t shaded and was 15 min. He said we’ll be taking the skyliner from now on if it’s running when staying at BWV or BC.


Exaclty. Walking to epcot is easy but to HS its much farther. Id never do it again honestly. This is from someone who routinely does 8-14 miles a day at the parks form 8am to close.


----------



## Brett Wyman

We just checked in for a four night stay and I’ll have to say I’m impressed. And I personally was pretty down on the place since the day it was announced, but man this is a very nice resort. I may be on a high from getting an upgrade to 1bedroom from a studio but the rooms are amazing. Definitely the nicest rooms you can currently get in a Disney owned WDW resort. The quick service restaurant is really good too. Almost like table service food in a fast casual space. Haven’t had a chance to hit the pool or eat at at Topolinos, but those are next. All thumbs up so far.



This is 8952 1-bedroom preferred.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Brett Wyman said:


> We just checked in for a four night stay and I’ll have to say I’m impressed. And I personally was pretty down on the place since the day it was announced, but man this is a very nice resort. I may be on a high from getting an upgrade to 1bedroom from a studio but the rooms are amazing. Definitely the nicest rooms you can currently get in a Disney owned WDW resort. The quick service restaurant is really good too. Almost like table service food in a fast casual space. Haven’t had a chance to hit the pool or eat at at Topolinos, but those are next. All thumbs up so far.
> 
> View attachment 474869



Nice upgrade.  Maybe they’re hoping to reel you in.  What a beautiful picture of the sunset.  The quick service place didn’t open for coffee in the am until 7 when we were there just so you know.  And if you use the bubble tub, read the directions by the buttons.  Kind of confusing but very relaxing.  We loved it there and can’t wait to go back.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Dizzydizney said:


> Nice upgrade.  *Maybe they’re hoping to reel you in*.  What a beautiful picture of the sunset.  The quick service place didn’t open for coffee in the am until 7 when we were there just so you know.  And if you use the bubble tub, read the directions by the buttons.  Kind of confusing but very relaxing.  We loved it there and can’t wait to go back.  Enjoy your stay.



Exactly what I told my wife but I’ll take it! We also got some kind of invite to an open house in one of grand villas.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Nice.  We didn’t but we had already purchased back in May.  I can just imagine how beautiful the Grand villa must be.


----------



## BridgetR3

Can't wait to stay here soon!!  

Couple questions - 

1. Skyliner scavenger hunt - Are you competing against other teams or is it a do it at your own pace kind of game?  Also, do the hours stay the same each month?

2.  Art hunt at Riviera - What is the reward?  

THANKS!!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Update to ur wtay


Brett Wyman said:


> We just checked in for a four night stay and I’ll have to say I’m impressed. And I personally was pretty down on the place since the day it was announced, but man this is a very nice resort. I may be on a high from getting an upgrade to 1bedroom from a studio but the rooms are amazing. Definitely the nicest rooms you can currently get in a Disney owned WDW resort. The quick service restaurant is really good too. Almost like table service food in a fast casual space. Haven’t had a chance to hit the pool or eat at at Topolinos, but those are next. All thumbs up so far.



Update to our stay. Everything remained wonderful. The service level there is at the old Disney level that people often pine for. I do wonder if it will drop off after the new wares off. I hope not.

Primo Piatto continued to impress we ate dinner there twice and breakfast 3 out of 4 mornings. Mousekeeeping (we were on a cash stay) was equally impressive with unique towel creations which included our daughter's toys each morning. She though that was the greatest thing ever and something we don't see too often as we usually stay on points.

One peculiarity though. No changing room at the feature pool. This seem off for a resort of this level. Others are just nit picks. Lobby could definitely have been more grand but its beautiful and intimate at least. And the gift shop is on the tiny size. "Not too many toys!", my six year old said. 

All in all cant wait to stay here again in September.


----------



## Dizzydizney

BridgetR3 said:


> Can't wait to stay here soon!!
> 
> Couple questions -
> 
> 1. Skyliner scavenger hunt - Are you competing against other teams or is it a do it at your own pace kind of game?  Also, do the hours stay the same each month?
> 
> 2.  Art hunt at Riviera - What is the reward?
> 
> THANKS!!


Sorry....did not participate in any of those activities and didn’t know they were offered.  Sounds like fun though.


----------



## npatellye

Brett Wyman said:


> And the gift shop is on the tiny size. "Not too many toys!", my six year old said.



This sounds like a hidden point in the gift shop’s favor, as far as I’m concerned. Maybe we won’t spend even more buying things there because there won’t be as much that the kids “need” to have. I can only hope it continues to not have too many toys!!!!


----------



## Dizzydizney

Brett Wyman said:


> Update to ur wtay
> 
> 
> Update to our stay. Everything remained wonderful. The service level there is at the old Disney level that people often pine for. I do wonder if it will drop off after the new wares off. I hope not.
> 
> Primo Piatto continued to impress we ate dinner there twice and breakfast 3 out of 4 mornings. Mousekeeeping (we were on a cash stay) was equally impressive with unique towel creations which included our daughter's toys each morning. She though that was the greatest thing ever and something we don't see too often as we usually stay on points.
> 
> One peculiarity though. No changing room at the feature pool. This seem off for a resort of this level. Others are just nit picks. Lobby could definitely have been more grand but its beautiful and intimate at least. And the gift shop is on the tiny size. "Not too many toys!", my six year old said.
> 
> All in all cant wait to stay here again in September.



Glad to hear you had a good time.  About the feature pool...is there a stand alone restroom nearby?  The strange thing about the quiet pool was you had to exit the fenced in area to get to the rest room and shower.  Kind of weird...I’m comparing to the BW quiet pool and BLT pool ... although you have to go to main pool area for showers.  Wondering if they just didn’t have the space and/ or had building restrictions due to the lake.  I’m also not happy about the lack of a community hall.  They do have the space for it on the ground floor...so maybe that will change.  

I can’t wait for our next trip either!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Dizzydizney said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time.  About the feature pool...is there a stand alone restroom nearby?  The strange thing about the quiet pool was you had to exit the fenced in area to get to the rest room and shower.  Kind of weird...I’m comparing to the BW quiet pool and BLT pool ... although you have to go to main pool area for showers.  Wondering if they just didn’t have the space and/ or had building restrictions due to the lake.  I’m also not happy about the lack of a community hall.  They do have the space for it on the ground floor...so maybe that will change.
> 
> I can’t wait for our next trip either!



Yeah the bathroom is basically the bathroom by the bar, outside the pool fence. There is a companion restroom, which we used to change our daughter. As for the community hall it seems like they used the bar upstairs? In fact they had cartoons playing on the widescreen in there. Seemed odd. Both of these things seem like slight oversights in a brand new development.


----------



## crvetter

Brett Wyman said:


> Yeah the bathroom is basically the bathroom by the bar, outside the pool fence. There is a companion restroom, which we used to change our daughter. As for the community hall it seems like they used the bar upstairs? In fact they had cartoons playing on the widescreen in there. Seemed odd.


There is that event room on the ground floor. When you come down the steps off the lobby turn left to go to Primo Piatto and it’s off the left hand side right after you enter the hallway from the foyer. I’m not sure how big it is exactly but seemed decently sized from the photos I saw on opening day. They could potentially move stuff into there.


----------



## trishadono

Here are the views from 8959. Loved location, it is close to elevator on East side.


----------



## trishadono

load error


----------



## trishadono




----------



## trishadono

1 bedroom


----------



## trishadono

What’s in those cabinets and drawers ???


----------



## trishadono




----------



## ehh

Riviera x Figment's Open House.


----------



## PixiePlns

We are coming home to Riviera this June and have a separate trip booked in October.  For June, I needed to waitlist a day for a standard view studio I wanted to add on (and it took a few weeks) but it came through.  I also moved my reservation in October from preferred view studio to standard view (to save a few points) and waitlisted for 1 day from preferred to standard and again, the room came through and my reservations are all in order.  I'm excited to own here - we love the Boardwalk area resorts and with the Skyliner - this is exactly the location we are hoping for and the contract length I would like.  Thanks to all who are posting their trip reports and photos!


----------



## kboo

Brett Wyman said:


> One peculiarity though. No changing room at the feature pool. This seem off for a resort of this level. Others are just nit picks. Lobby could definitely have been more grand but its beautiful and intimate at least. And the gift shop is on the tiny size. "Not too many toys!", my six year old said.





Dizzydizney said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. About the feature pool...is there a stand alone restroom nearby?



Because I have a daughter who has the tiniest bladder ever... I can answer this question! There IS, but it's around the corner (the far way) from Bar Riva. So, opposite and a little walk from the kids play area. It is very nice, and has a HA-shower with nice hot water (great when the kids insist on playing in the pool in DECEMBER), but it's not easy to find. There is another ground floor rest room closer to the quiet pool, I think.


----------



## Carl G Swan

Has anyone seen a detailed Riviera resort map online anywhere that shows things like restroom locations? I searched online and couldn't seem to find one. Thanks!


----------



## pineapplepalms

Carl G Swan said:


> Has anyone seen a detailed Riviera resort map online anywhere that shows things like restroom locations? I searched online and couldn't seem to find one. Thanks!



Here’s a photo of a resort map from when we visited in December:


----------



## Drewferin

Just got back from runDisney Princess Challenge weekend. We stayed at the Contemporary, however we found ourselves at Riviera alot more than I would have thought. 

We did dinner at Topilinnos Terrace and we were impressed. The cheese board tray can be requested as an appetizer to go with your wine instead of ordering it as a dessert. The Monty Cristo from Bar Riva is great and massive in size and can easily feed 2 hungry adults. The Skyliner is flat out amazing! We got stuck on the monorail for over an hour last Sunday, however the Skyliner only had short 1 minute stops on 1 occasion. Overall we loved the resort and will be staying there over Christmas. Enjoy these pictures... oh and yes addonitis for Riviera is a real thing granted I'll add on more resale.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Anyone else heading down for Moonlight Magic next week? We have our first welcome home at RIV. Can’t wait.


----------



## Sarahslay

I have tried to look for this answer, but I sadly don't have a ton of time to scroll through 30 pages, so sorry if this has been asked many times before. We are looking at this resort, possibly buying in, and are looking at 1 bedroom villas. My girls HATE sharing a bed because one is a puncher and the other is a kicker so we like that it has a queen pull down and the single pull down. I know on the site it says it can fit up to 5 adults, so does that mean that the single pull down can fit an adult (even if it's small). DD9 will be about 10 if/when we do stay there (already have other trips booked and not moving those renovations), and don't want it to be a perfect size for a 5 year old but not for her. If she keeps growing at the rate she has been then we are looking at her being about 4'5" or so when we go, will that be a problem for the single pull down. We don't really want to shell out as much for a 2 bedroom if a 1 bedroom will do, but we will if we have to.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Sarahslay said:


> I have tried to look for this answer, but I sadly don't have a ton of time to scroll through 30 pages, so sorry if this has been asked many times before. We are looking at this resort, possibly buying in, and are looking at 1 bedroom villas. My girls HATE sharing a bed because one is a puncher and the other is a kicker so we like that it has a queen pull down and the single pull down. I know on the site it says it can fit up to 5 adults, so does that mean that the single pull down can fit an adult (even if it's small). DD9 will be about 10 if/when we do stay there (already have other trips booked and not moving those renovations), and don't want it to be a perfect size for a 5 year old but not for her. If she keeps growing at the rate she has been then we are looking at her being about 4'5" or so when we go, will that be a problem for the single pull down. We don't really want to shell out as much for a 2 bedroom if a 1 bedroom will do, but we will if we have to.


I'm pretty sure I've seen a video where a full adult layed on the single pull down bed and it was fine and not too short(unless your maybe 6 foot 7).


----------



## Sarahslay

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen a video where a full adult layed on the single pull down bed and it was fine and not too short(unless your maybe 6 foot 7).


Fantastic, thank you! Maybe I could even put DH there if someone else puts up too much of a fight lol


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Does anyone have a Riviera map with Elevator locations on it?

Edit NVM. I see it on the front page.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Just on DME to the airport following our first welcome home at RIV. It was just my wife and I in a tower studio and it could not have been more perfect. Forgetting the resale restrictions for a moment (i know it's tough) we found none of the flaws others have experienced. Topolino’s was outstanding for dinner (the gnocchi and tomahawk veal were standouts) and the cocktail program was surprisingly good (boulevardier please). The tower studio was plenty of room for two and the bed was very comfortable. We used the skyliner without incident all week. The only issue was that it does not open early enough to hit DHS for rope drop / boarding group release.

We really did our best to experience all RIV has to offer and it exceeded expectations at every turn. So glad it is our home resort.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

jamesweikamp said:


> Just on DME to the airport following our first welcome home at RIV. It was just my wife and I in a tower studio and it could not have been more perfect. Forgetting the resale restrictions for a moment (i know it's tough) we found none of the flaws others have experienced. Topolino’s was outstanding for dinner (the gnocchi and tomahawk veal were standouts) and the cocktail program was surprisingly good (boulevardier please). The tower studio was plenty of room for two and the bed was very comfortable. We used the skyliner without incident all week. The only issue was that it does not open early enough to hit DHS for rope drop / boarding group release.
> 
> We really did our best to experience all RIV has to offer and it exceeded expectations at every turn. So glad it is our home resort.


How were the buses for Riviera?


----------



## jamesweikamp

AKNOTTS66 said:


> How were the buses for Riviera?



Sparse for DHS and Epcot as you would expect. About 15/20 minutes apart in the morning for others. We needed a bus to MK in the late afternoon one day and waited closer to 25/30 minutes. The app doesn’t do a great job of saying what bus is coming and when, but we experience that at all resorts.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

jamesweikamp said:


> Sparse for DHS and Epcot as you would expect. About 15/20 minutes apart in the morning for others. We needed a bus to MK in the late afternoon one day and waited closer to 25/30 minutes. The app doesn’t do a great job of saying what bus is coming and when, but we experience that at all resorts.


So sounds typical. Mornings are the time busses run most frequent so if they were good then for AK and MK then thats a good sign. They generally run less frequently in nonpeak times like u said in the afternoon so 25-30 mins sounds  right especially if u just miss the last bus.


----------



## jamesweikamp

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So sounds typical. Mornings are the time busses run most frequent so if they were good then for AK and MK then thats a good sign. They generally run less frequently in nonpeak times like u said in the afternoon so 25-30 mins sounds  right especially if u just miss the last bus.



yeah. It was basically the same bus experience we had at Poly last year or anywhere else.


----------



## Sandisw

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So sounds typical. Mornings are the time busses run most frequent so if they were good then for AK and MK then thats a good sign. They generally run less frequently in nonpeak times like u said in the afternoon so 25-30 mins sounds  right especially if u just miss the last bus.



Remember too that buses for RIV to Epcot and HS are only once an hour when Skyliner is running.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

how have elevators been at riviera? I see there's 2 locations, how many are at each location?


----------



## jamesweikamp

AKNOTTS66 said:


> how have elevators been at riviera? I see there's 2 locations, how many are at each location?



Three elevators in each bank. One set on the west wing and one on the east. I don’t think we waited more than 30 seconds for an elevator (we were on the 7th floor).


----------



## AKNOTTS66

jamesweikamp said:


> Three elevators in each bank. One set on the west wing and one on the east. I don’t think we waited more than 30 seconds for an elevator (we were on the 7th floor).


Okay great thanks!!


----------



## summerw

Drewferin said:


> Just got back from runDisney Princess Challenge weekend. We stayed at the Contemporary, however we found ourselves at Riviera alot more than I would have thought.
> 
> We did dinner at Topilinnos Terrace and we were impressed. The cheese board tray can be requested as an appetizer to go with your wine instead of ordering it as a dessert. The Monty Cristo from Bar Riva is great and massive in size and can easily feed 2 hungry adults. The Skyliner is flat out amazing! We got stuck on the monorail for over an hour last Sunday, however the Skyliner only had short 1 minute stops on 1 occasion. Overall we loved the resort and will be staying there over Christmas. Enjoy these pictures... oh and yes addonitis for Riviera is a real thing granted I'll add on more resale.



Great pics! We are looking forward to the cheese tray at Toppolino’s. We loved the Skyliner too. I don’t quite understand the shock people have at the Skyliner getting stuck. The monorail has issues all the time. We stayed at the Poly and it wasn’t running a lot of days and we got stuck for a while too. I wonder if in 20 years people will love the Skyliner and hate whatever new transportation Disney is implementing .






jamesweikamp said:


> Anyone else heading down for Moonlight Magic next week? We have our first welcome home at RIV. Can’t wait.



We are headed down in May and hope to take advantage of the Epcot MM. We’ll know tomorrow if we got in! I hope you will post a review. I’d love to read about your stay and MM.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Anyone want to post their Riviera photos to pass time and to cheer those up that had to cancel their trips?


----------



## jamesweikamp

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Anyone want to post their Riviera photos to pass time and to cheer those up that had to cancel their trips?



From March 3-6, right before the world shut down!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

jamesweikamp said:


> From March 3-6, right before the world shut down!


Awesome Photos! I think we all need some positive vibes with the Coronavirus news constantly thrown at you! How was your trip by the way?


----------



## jamesweikamp

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Awesome Photos! I think we all need some positive vibes with the Coronavirus news constantly thrown at you! How was your trip by the way?



It was our first “welcome home.” Just my wife and I went (stayed in a Tower Studio - plenty of room for 2). It was our first time seeing the Riviera. We bought their site unseen on our November trip. It was better than we could’ve expected. We got to do moonlight magic, flower and Garden Festival, and had unbelievable weather. We can’t wait to go back in December with the kids, as long as the world has reopened by then. 

Happy to answer specific questions about the resort or anything else if there are any.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

jamesweikamp said:


> It was our first “welcome home.” Just my wife and I went (stayed in a Tower Studio - plenty of room for 2). It was our first time seeing the Riviera. We bought their site unseen on our November trip. It was better than we could’ve expected. We got to do moonlight magic, flower and Garden Festival, and had unbelievable weather. We can’t wait to go back in December with the kids, as long as the world has reopened by then.
> 
> Happy to answer specific questions about the resort or anything else if there are any.


How did you find primo piatto? Did you use refillable mugs?


----------



## jamesweikamp

ChipNdale8887 said:


> How did you find primo piatto? Did you use refillable mugs?



No refillable mugs. We thought the trip was too short to make it worthwhile, particularly with the in-room Keurig.

We had breakfast at Primo Piatto every day. The Blueberry Lemon Pancakes were good. The real star was the “Primo Piatto Breakfast,” but I am a sucker for polenta. My only complaint is that the coffee/pop/refill area is a bit narrow and feels crowded when there are several people waiting.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

jamesweikamp said:


> No refillable mugs. We thought the trip was too short to make it worthwhile, particularly with the in-room Keurig.
> 
> We had breakfast at Primo Piatto every day. The Blueberry Lemon Pancakes were good. The real star was the “Primo Piatto Breakfast,” but I am a sucker for polenta. My only complaint is that the coffee/pop/refill area is a bit narrow and feels crowded when there are several people waiting.


Thanks for the info! Those both sound delicious!


----------



## summerw

Are any other new owners going to be missing their trip due to quarantine? We’re due to leave April 30. I’m sure we aren’t going, but the CM from member services talked me into keeping my reservation when I called the other day. He said there’s still a chance they’ll be open. I decided to wait another week or so since there’s not much availability in studios in the next few months anyway. Sad To miss Moonlight Magic at Epcot and every other great thing we had planned.


----------



## pineapplepalms

summerw said:


> Are any other new owners going to be missing their trip due to quarantine? We’re due to leave April 30. I’m sure we aren’t going, but the CM from member services talked me into keeping my reservation when I called the other day. He said there’s still a chance they’ll be open. I decided to wait another week or so since there’s not much availability in studios in the next few months anyway. Sad To miss Moonlight Magic at Epcot and every other great thing we had planned.



We would’ve been there right now, staying in a standard 1BR at RIV and moving to a lake view 2BR at BLT for the second part of our stay. We were all signed up for various Star Wars races (including 100m dash for the 1 year old), and had MM booked at MK later in the trip. It was going to be a great trip! For now we’ve rescheduled to August and I was able to get RIV and BLT again, but I’m not optimistic that trip will happen either.


----------



## jamesweikamp

My heart breaks for you guys. Hopefully you can reschedule later in the year.


----------



## Helvetica

Yeah. I’m due to arrive May 16th for my first DVC trip. I know it’s not happening, but for now I’m going wait and let Disney cancel.

My second trip of the year is in September at the Riviera. I wasn’t able to get a room there for my May stay.


----------



## npatellye

summerw said:


> Are any other new owners going to be missing their trip due to quarantine? We’re due to leave April 30. I’m sure we aren’t going, but the CM from member services talked me into keeping my reservation when I called the other day. He said there’s still a chance they’ll be open. I decided to wait another week or so since there’s not much availability in studios in the next few months anyway. Sad To miss Moonlight Magic at Epcot and every other great thing we had planned.


We would have been there after our May cruise. We had a Jambo value studio and VAH for the night before the cruise. We tried to get a reservation for a week in August but couldn’t and we didn’t want to do a split stay with kids. We have now ended up with a 2 bedroom at Copper Creek instead.


----------



## Pyotr

I managed to book a couple nights in a preferred studio for October. My intent was to do a Food and Wine trip with my wife and try to convince her to add on. That’s not happening any time soon but I’m still looking forward to trying out the Riviera.


----------



## Dicentras

We had a mid-June trip that I cancelled a few weeks ago, I moved it to October.  I thought about holding out to see if it would be open, but also didn’t want to lose my chance to reschedule in October.    We’ve never gone that time of year, looking forward to the Halloween decor if it’s open by then


----------



## summerw

pineapplepalms said:


> We would’ve been there right now, staying in a standard 1BR at RIV and moving to a lake view 2BR at BLT for the second part of our stay. We were all signed up for various Star Wars races (including 100m dash for the 1 year old), and had MM booked at MK later in the trip. It was going to be a great trip! For now we’ve rescheduled to August and I was able to get RIV and BLT again, but I’m not optimistic that trip will happen either.



That’s rough. I know when we get to the actual dates it’s going to be hard, especially losing Flower and Garden and Moonlight Magic. I’m glad you got a good trip for August going though! I wish we had enough points to stay in a 1-bed. Jealous!




jamesweikamp said:


> My heart breaks for you guys. Hopefully you can reschedule later in the year.



I hope so too. Thanks. I’m trying to focus on my blessings.  



Helvetica said:


> Yeah. I’m due to arrive May 16th for my first DVC trip. I know it’s not happening, but for now I’m going wait and let Disney cancel.
> 
> My second trip of the year is in September at the Riviera. I wasn’t able to get a room there for my May stay.



I’m sure having a trip in September is some consolation. I’m going to wait it out too. 



npatellye said:


> We would have been there after our May cruise. We had a Jambo value studio and VAH for the night before the cruise. We tried to get a reservation for a week in August but couldn’t and we didn’t want to do a split stay with kids. We have now ended up with a 2 bedroom at Copper Creek instead.



A 2 bedroom at Copper Creek is at least a great
trade-off. We had such a beautiful evening having drinks and food at Geyser Point during our Universal trip in October, plus Top of the World being a boat ride away. That’s making me jealous too. Lol. 




Pyotr said:


> I managed to book a couple nights in a preferred studio for October. My intent was to do a Food and Wine trip with my wife and try to convince her to add on. That’s not happening any time soon but I’m still looking forward to trying out the Riviera.



Gondola rides to Food & Wine sound amazing. Yeah, I was hoping this trip would inspire us to add on but everyone’s taking pay cuts around here so it will be a minute. It makes me more grateful we bought because I don’t feel conflicted about rescheduling over canceling even with financial changes.




Dicentras said:


> We had a mid-June trip that I cancelled a few weeks ago, I moved it to October.  I thought about holding out to see if it would be open, but also didn’t want to lose my chance to reschedule in October.    We’ve never gone that time of year, looking forward to the Halloween decor if it’s open by then


We’ve never been to WDW for Halloween but I’m spoiled by living close to Disneyland so I always get my Disney Halloween fix. I love it more than Christmas. Well, until they started making it snow on Main Street. Lol. Food & Wine and Halloween decor sounds good to me.


----------



## polynor

We were supposed to go at the end of May thru early June.  i was keeping hope, even made my FP selections.  But then when virginia announced they were staying closed until June 10 I decided it would likely not happen.   So we’ve rebooked for end of July/aug but now in BLT 1bdrm.  The kids are super disappointed not to be nesr the gondolas.  I’m just hoping not to cancel again.

hopefully, we’ll be there next March for spring break!


----------



## carli_h

We have our first DVC visit at the end on May with our 2019 points and a June UY. 

We have a few days to put into RCI but I cannot see anywhere we’d like to stay in the locations we’d be interested in. We have bought 14 day passes (we live in the U.K.) that Disney have extended to September 2021 that cost more than our points. Our best bet is to hold tight and hope something positive comes out of this.


----------



## summerw

Disney cancelled our Fastpasses through May 9 so I cancelled our trip.  The fall isn’t great for us and really nothing’s great until next March, except June l, so I booked it.

I don’t really think I’ll be going but I don’t mind just hoping. I am scared of what Disney might have to put in place if they are able to open. A mask in June would be so rough as would their opening just the resorts and not the parks. 

I patched together 3 different resorts in 4 different rooms. We were going to do 2 resorts anyway so I can handle the transfers, but it would be a lot. Just hanging on to the dream. 

I hope you are all hanging in there. We finally got sun where I live so that’s helped. Stay safe and not too crazy. 



polynor said:


> We were supposed to go at the end of May thru early June.  i was keeping hope, even made my FP selections.  But then when virginia announced they were staying closed until June 10 I decided it would likely not happen.   So we’ve rebooked for end of July/aug but now in BLT 1bdrm.  The kids are super disappointed not to be nesr the gondolas.  I’m just hoping not to cancel again.
> 
> hopefully, we’ll be there next March for spring break!



That’s so hard when the kids are disappointed. DS’s face just crumpled when he went to talk about it today. He’s been saving a gift card since a Christmas. 

I would be sad to lose then gondolas but a 1bedroom at BLT will be so much fun for them too. The monorail and boat and walk to MK with it visible from everywhere. It sounds like a great trip. I hope we all get to take our backups!




carli_h said:


> We have our first DVC visit at the end on May with our 2019 points and a June UY.
> 
> We have a few days to put into RCI but I cannot see anywhere we’d like to stay in the locations we’d be interested in. We have bought 14 day passes (we live in the U.K.) that Disney have extended to September 2021 that cost more than our points. Our best bet is to hold tight and hope something positive comes out of this.



I hate hearing people in these tough spots. what did you decide to do?

I’m always so jealous of the U.K. deals. 14 day pass sounds like the perfect trip!


----------



## carli_h

Our trip hasn’t been cancelled so we decided against rci. We know it’s a risk but hope it’ll pay off.


----------



## micheleq

Fingers crossed that we will be able to take our trip June 20-27th!  1BR Standard View

Magical Express question -- does RIV have a dedicated bus?  Or does it share with CBR or any other resorts?  Thanks!


----------



## jamesweikamp

micheleq said:


> Fingers crossed that we will be able to take our trip June 20-27th!  1BR Standard View
> 
> Magical Express question -- does RIV have a dedicated bus?  Or does it share with CBR or any other resorts?  Thanks!



Our Magical Express trip made multiple stops. I believe we hit Poly, GF, and CBR before getting to RIV. We were the last couple on the bus.


----------



## micheleq

jamesweikamp said:


> Our Magical Express trip made multiple stops. I believe we hit Poly, GF, and CBR before getting to RIV. We were the last couple on the bus.


Oh wow thanks for the information!  Maybe we will take a Lyft to the resort instead as we have a 6:40pm arrival that evening.


----------



## jamesweikamp

micheleq said:


> Oh wow thanks for the information!  Maybe we will take a Lyft to the resort instead as we have a 6:40pm arrival that evening.



It's probably worth the extra $$ to take a Lyft if you are in a hurry. Our flight arrived at like 8am so the extra time was no big deal.


----------



## carli_h

We cancelled our May-June trip. Hoping to schedule for the same time next year as our 2019 points have been carried over. 

The 2021 points chart is better for us so thinking of doing 8 nights in a studio then 7 in a 1 bed. We did have a split stay this time but tempted just to stay at Riviera next year.


----------



## WhitneyMB

My thoughts go out to everyone trying to figure out what to do with their cancelled trips. 

We bought in January and our "welcome home" trip was supposed to be the first week in June. We cancelled it and moved it back to October and then eventually settled on February 2021. Everything is just so up in the air with the university I work at and my son's high school, it was too hard to do long-term planning for the fall. We're hoping a vaccine might be out by February too. 

We're so sad though not to be going to Disney in 2020, but trying to start building out anticipation about being at the Riviera next winter. How ironic--the year we finally decided to become DVC members, is the year we don't get to go! I know we're not the only family in this position.


----------



## Can_Dannn

micheleq said:


> Fingers crossed that we will be able to take our trip June 20-27th!  1BR Standard View
> 
> Magical Express question -- does RIV have a dedicated bus?  Or does it share with CBR or any other resorts?  Thanks!


Most ME busses share resorts. We’ve been last couple on the bus many-a-time. Need to factor that into your trips. We love magical express. When they start that WELCOME video and we hear Mickey, it’s that realization we’re on vacation at Disney.


----------



## summerw

WhitneyMB said:


> My thoughts go out to everyone trying to figure out what to do with their cancelled trips.
> 
> We bought in January and our "welcome home" trip was supposed to be the first week in June. We cancelled it and moved it back to October and then eventually settled on February 2021. Everything is just so up in the air with the university I work at and my son's high school, it was too hard to do long-term planning for the fall. We're hoping a vaccine might be out by February too.
> 
> We're so sad though not to be going to Disney in 2020, but trying to start building out anticipation about being at the Riviera next winter. How ironic--the year we finally decided to become DVC members, is the year we don't get to go! I know we're not the only family in this position.



I’m so sorry to hear this. We are exactly in your boat with finally buying and a cancelled trip. I rescheduled for June but I doubt they will open by then. It’s very hard to plan anything right now, Disney or otherwise.




Can_Dannn said:


> Most ME busses share resorts. We’ve been last couple on the bus many-a-time. Need to factor that into your trips. We love magical express. When they start that WELCOME video and we hear Mickey, it’s that realization we’re on vacation at Disney.



I agree it’s a great start to a trip, relaxing/convenient more than efficient.


----------



## pepperandchips

Wanted to thank the OP for the great info and bump this thread for any who, like me, might be looking for it. We were offered a free change to Riviera in exchange for a CSR gran destino reservation during the closures in July. I’m researching whether to keep the reservation or cancel it, so I am glad to have additional info.


----------



## jamesweikamp

pepperandchips said:


> Wanted to thank the OP for the great info and bump this thread for any who, like me, might be looking for it. We were offered a free change to Riviera in exchange for a CSR gran destino reservation during the closures in July. I’m researching whether to keep the reservation or cancel it, so I am glad to have additional info.



Agreed! @summerw did a great job.


----------



## jamesweikamp

pepperandchips said:


> Wanted to thank the OP for the great info and bump this thread for any who, like me, might be looking for it. We were offered a free change to Riviera in exchange for a CSR gran destino reservation during the closures in July. I’m researching whether to keep the reservation or cancel it, so I am glad to have additional info.



You should stay at RIV for sure. We love it there.


----------



## yaksack

We are thinking of staying here instead of the Villas at the Contemporary.  Can anyone help with a comparison?


----------



## PixiePlns

WhitneyMB said:


> My thoughts go out to everyone trying to figure out what to do with their cancelled trips.
> 
> We bought in January and our "welcome home" trip was supposed to be the first week in June. We cancelled it and moved it back to October and then eventually settled on February 2021. Everything is just so up in the air with the university I work at and my son's high school, it was too hard to do long-term planning for the fall. We're hoping a vaccine might be out by February too.
> 
> We're so sad though not to be going to Disney in 2020, but trying to start building out anticipation about being at the Riviera next winter. How ironic--the year we finally decided to become DVC members, is the year we don't get to go! I know we're not the only family in this position.


That's pretty much the same as my family.  My husband and I bought into Riviera on a trip to WDW in December.  I immediately booked our "Welcome Home" trip for June 2020 for our son's 16th birthday.  We were going to be leaving tomorrow (June 20).  We also have an October trip planned since we love fall, but everything is so unknown with my job (as a teacher) I don't feel like I can go on an October trip either.  So - we'll be waiting until 2021 to finally have that actual "Welcome Home".  I'd like to plan a trip for April 2021.  But - we'll see.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## Pyotr

I just cancelled my October Food and Wine stay at the Riviera. I was really looking forward to staying there and trying to convince the wife to do an add-on. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## summerw

pepperandchips said:


> Wanted to thank the OP for the great info and bump this thread for any who, like me, might be looking for it. We were offered a free change to Riviera in exchange for a CSR gran destino reservation during the closures in July. I’m researching whether to keep the reservation or cancel it, so I am glad to have additional info.





jamesweikamp said:


> Agreed! @summerw did a great job.



Thanks to both of you!! I’ve learned so much on the DIS and enjoyed so many hours of researching and reading trip reports, I was excited to be able to contribute something. I’m so glad it is helpful! 

And pepperandchips: did you decide yet? Will you be there after the park opens or before? I think the Skyliner will be so key during this time. No other transportation method allows families to ride alone. Even if you are on the fence over rooms or amenities, I think the Skyliner will help you have a lower-stress trip at a time when things will be so different. And then everything else that’s amazing about Riviera. 




yaksack said:


> We are thinking of staying here instead of the Villas at the Contemporary.  Can anyone help with a comparison?



Never stayed there but most people say Bay Lake Tower villas feel smaller, but I also don’t know that I’d turn down being able to walk to a park right now. 



i<3riviera said:


> be careful if you decide to stay at Riviera, it can get really expensive ... you’ll fall in love with it and end up becoming a Riviera DVC member or adding on at Riviera if you’re already a DVC member



Love it!



Pyotr said:


> I just cancelled my October Food and Wine stay at the Riviera. I was really looking forward to staying there and trying to convince the wife to do an add-on. Oh well, maybe next year.



I’ve had to cancel two trips now so I totally feel you. I’m sure it will be easier to convince her if you go once all this has passed. I rescheduled for October, but I feel unsettled about it and am not sure if I will ultimately cancel. It’s hard to imagine this new world of Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

summerw said:


> Never stayed there but most people say Bay Lake Tower villas feel smaller, but I also don’t know that I’d turn down being able to walk to a park right now.



The BLT studios actually are smaller.     It's a good set up though.

The 1 and 2BR's at BLT are pretty incredible - larger than many.


----------



## pepperandchips

summerw said:


> And pepperandchips: did you decide yet? Will you be there after the park opens or before? I think the Skyliner will be so key during this time. No other transportation method allows families to ride alone. Even if you are on the fence over rooms or amenities, I think the Skyliner will help you have a lower-stress trip at a time when things will be so different. And then everything else that’s amazing about Riviera.


We are keeping it! (Barring reports of anything insane as the resorts reopen this week). The villas look gorgeous and it will be a great time to visit and not worry about transportation or anything else. I tried the skyliner and remain a bit phobic  but as we’ll be there before the parks open that is no problem! I am also looking forward to the number of great dining options that will be available. We already tried Bar Riva and loved it, as well as the Topolino breakfast (A+)

The only thing I remain worried about after reading through about half of the great information here is pool capacity. We are going to be at the Riviera July 2-5 following a stay at PVB to use up the last of our 2019 UY points that I missed the booking deadline for. I’m worried that every guest will be wanting to go to the pool since no parks will be open, and I doubt the pools can accommodate that many guests. No way to know in advance though, so I will be keeping an eye out for reports and will continue to explore potentially visiting Volcano Bay or Aquatica.


----------



## summerw

pepperandchips said:


> We are keeping it! (Barring reports of anything insane as the resorts reopen this week). The villas look gorgeous and it will be a great time to visit and not worry about transportation or anything else. I tried the skyliner and remain a bit phobic  but as we’ll be there before the parks open that is no problem! I am also looking forward to the number of great dining options that will be available. We already tried Bar Riva and loved it, as well as the Topolino breakfast (A+)
> 
> The only thing I remain worried about after reading through about half of the great information here is pool capacity. We are going to be at the Riviera July 2-5 following a stay at PVB to use up the last of our 2019 UY points that I missed the booking deadline for. I’m worried that every guest will be wanting to go to the pool since no parks will be open, and I doubt the pools can accommodate that many guests. No way to know in advance though, so I will be keeping an eye out for reports and will continue to explore potentially visiting Volcano Bay or Aquatica.



Yay!! That all sounds so nice. I’m jealous for sure. I hope you’ll post about your experience!

Since last I checked there was still plenty of availability in DVC rooms, let alone the undeclared ones, I think it will probably be ok at the pool. However a trip to Volcano Bay sounds good.


----------



## pepperandchips

I’m officially all caught up on the posts from after the resort opened through now and really looking forward to our upcoming stay. I sound like the greediest person ever, I’m sure, but I’m not-so-secretly hoping to be upgraded to a one bedroom when we arrive. We are already planning to bring heavy snacks and refreshments for the room to help with social distancing and it would be wonderful to have a full size kitchen. We will do just fine in the studio though!  I thought if others, like me, are looking forward to an upcoming stay, it would be nice to add my photos from our resort visits in January.

Anyone remember the day Rise of the Resistance didn’t come online until 2:00 pm or so in January? I think it was the first day it was delayed that badly. Yeah, that was the day we were first attempting it. And we got a super low boarding group so it was torturous to be waiting around on our BG to be called! We decided to SkyLiner over to RR for lunch and check out Bar Riva. I was terrified of the SkyLiner but my D.H. talked me into being brave 






Everyone posts about how breathtaking the mosaics are in the breezeway leading to/from the SkyLiner but there’s just no way to capture it in photos. I tried anyway!
















My sister really loves Tangled/Rapunzel and these gorgeous mosaics are almost luminescent.  I can’t wait until she gets to see them (she lives in Portland so it might be a while until she’s back)

We headed to Bar Riva, which I’d been wanting to try ever since I first saw the menu. I was surprised by the setup but we had no problem snagging a table and were tasked with our first difficult choice - beverages!











I had the Il Tramonto while D.H. went for the Aperol Spritz (he’d never had one). My drink was delightful - though you can pretty much guarantee that if a bar has an elderflower/St. Germain cocktail on the menu, I’m ordering it. Both drinks were well made and not too sweet.

For lunch, I had to have the Monte Cristo:











We chose fruit as our side. I have read mixed reviews on the Monte Cristo, so it seems to depend on the freshness of your sandwich. Ours was hot and fresh and delightful! Of course it probably goes without saying, but this is a very filling option. I think we finished it all but can‘t remember. It helped that we were visiting in January and not in July. I’m not sure we‘d manage fried sandwiches before returning to the pool or something 






We also ordered the spicy Italian sandwich with soup as our side - that day it was a tomato bisque. We also very much enjoyed this sandwich, but the soup stole the show. We loved it - fresh and bright and perfect on a cool January day.

Drinks and lunch ran us $55 - not exactly a bargain, but it definitely felt like table service (it was, we had a great server) and we will return. I am pleased that it feels nice and upscale but is open to the elements as we will be comfortable eating there in early July, even while we are wary of returning to indoor dining locations.

After lunch our waiting finally paid off, as our Boarding Group for RotR was finnnnaaaalllly called.






The view leaving the Riviera station, soaring over CBR before returning to DHS.






Worth it!

A few days later, we returned to Riviera with our extended family to enjoy breakfast with the best character interaction we have ever had (or at least tied for first!)






Our 3 year old nephew was beside himself - he fell in love with Daisy Duck and left with a plush.

D.H. and I shared the steak and the waffles:
















I definitely recommend this if your party is willing to share. We thought both options were great. I also highly enjoyed the jam and epi bread (mini baguettes). My mother in law ordered the hash and sent it back because her poached egg was inedibly undercooked - this is not the first time we have had this problem with Disney signature restaurants. I guess the chef’s idea of what is a “cooked” poached egg just doesn’t agree with what our idea is. None of us can stomach an uncooked egg white. Here’s her dish after she mixed it up a bit











Several of our family members also ordered the bagel and smoked salmon and enjoyed it. I hope that the full menu returns to Topolino’s soon.

After brunch, we went out to enjoy the terrace:


























The views are breathtaking and we loved looking for some landmarks and towards another favorite resort of ours (Bonnet Creek). On the way back through the restaurant to leave, we were treated to an empty dining room so I had to grab some photos.











We enjoyed visiting and I am very much looking forward to our stay!!! I hope everyone else is looking forward to a countdown or making a new countdown as booking reopens for all guests.


----------



## TexasErin

pepperandchips said:


> I’m officially all caught up on the posts from after the resort opened through now and really looking forward to our upcoming stay. I sound like the greediest person ever, I’m sure, but I’m not-so-secretly hoping to be upgraded to a one bedroom when we arrive. We are already planning to bring heavy snacks and refreshments for the room to help with social distancing and it would be wonderful to have a full size kitchen. We will do just fine in the studio though!  I thought if others, like me, are looking forward to an upcoming stay, it would be nice to add my photos from our resort visits in January.
> 
> Anyone remember the day Rise of the Resistance didn’t come online until 2:00 pm or so in January? I think it was the first day it was delayed that badly. Yeah, that was the day we were first attempting it. And we got a super low boarding group so it was torturous to be waiting around on our BG to be called! We decided to SkyLiner over to RR for lunch and check out Bar Riva. I was terrified of the SkyLiner but my D.H. talked me into being brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone posts about how breathtaking the mosaics are in the breezeway leading to/from the SkyLiner but there’s just no way to capture it in photos. I tried anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister really loves Tangled/Rapunzel and these gorgeous mosaics are almost luminescent.  I can’t wait until she gets to see them (she lives in Portland so it might be a while until she’s back)
> 
> We headed to Bar Riva, which I’d been wanting to try ever since I first saw the menu. I was surprised by the setup but we had no problem snagging a table and were tasked with our first difficult choice - beverages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Il Tramonto while D.H. went for the Aperol Spritz (he’d never had one). My drink was delightful - though you can pretty much guarantee that if a bar has an elderflower/St. Germain cocktail on the menu, I’m ordering it. Both drinks were well made and not too sweet.
> 
> For lunch, I had to have the Monte Cristo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We chose fruit as our side. I have read mixed reviews on the Monte Cristo, so it seems to depend on the freshness of your sandwich. Ours was hot and fresh and delightful! Of course it probably goes without saying, but this is a very filling option. I think we finished it all but can‘t remember. It helped that we were visiting in January and not in July. I’m not sure we‘d manage fried sandwiches before returning to the pool or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also ordered the spicy Italian sandwich with soup as our side - that day it was a tomato bisque. We also very much enjoyed this sandwich, but the soup stole the show. We loved it - fresh and bright and perfect on a cool January day.
> 
> Drinks and lunch ran us $55 - not exactly a bargain, but it definitely felt like table service (it was, we had a great server) and we will return. I am pleased that it feels nice and upscale but is open to the elements as we will be comfortable eating there in early July, even while we are wary of returning to indoor dining locations.
> 
> After lunch our waiting finally paid off, as our Boarding Group for RotR was finnnnaaaalllly called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view leaving the Riviera station, soaring over CBR before returning to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it!
> 
> A few days later, we returned to Riviera with our extended family to enjoy breakfast with the best character interaction we have ever had (or at least tied for first!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 3 year old nephew was beside himself - he fell in love with Daisy Duck and left with a plush.
> 
> D.H. and I shared the steak and the waffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely recommend this if your party is willing to share. We thought both options were great. I also highly enjoyed the jam and epi bread (mini baguettes). My mother in law ordered the hash and sent it back because her poached egg was inedibly undercooked - this is not the first time we have had this problem with Disney signature restaurants. I guess the chef’s idea of what is a “cooked” poached egg just doesn’t agree with what our idea is. None of us can stomach an uncooked egg white. Here’s her dish after she mixed it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of our family members also ordered the bagel and smoked salmon and enjoyed it. I hope that the full menu returns to Topolino’s soon.
> 
> After brunch, we went out to enjoy the terrace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The views are breathtaking and we loved looking for some landmarks and towards another favorite resort of ours (Bonnet Creek). On the way back through the restaurant to leave, we were treated to an empty dining room so I had to grab some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed visiting and I am very much looking forward to our stay!!! I hope everyone else is looking forward to a countdown or making a new countdown as booking reopens for all guests.



So I have to ask as a fellow panicky person....how was riding on the Skyliner? The views looked nice! Great pix, by the way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pepperandchips

TexasErin said:


> So I have to ask as a fellow panicky person....how was riding on the Skyliner? The views looked nice! Great pix, by the way. Thanks for sharing!


It was not as bad as I was expecting. The winds were causing some swaying (January!) and when we momentarily paused a few times my anxiety unreasonably told my brain we were going to be stopped for hours  I do not normally have a fear of heights, it was more about getting stuck. The views are amazing and I’m sure I will ride it again... someday I appreciate the convenience and the gondola system itself, I’m just not sure it’s for me as a primary transportation mode.


----------



## pepperandchips

Wow, just wow!!! We got upgraded to a one bedroom villa at check in and this room is just gorgeous! We just arrived a few hours ago but I already love it. I never want to leave this villa!


----------



## RivShore

pepperandchips said:


> Wow, just wow!!! We got upgraded to a one bedroom villa at check in and this room is just gorgeous! We just arrived a few hours ago but I already love it. I never want to leave this villa!
> 
> View attachment 506106



How did you check in and how did the upgrade happen?


----------



## pepperandchips

RivShore said:


> How did you check in and how did the upgrade happen?


We did online check in but did not head immediately to the room. I needed to take care of switching my payment card for the balance due at check in, so we stopped at the “front desk” to handle that. We were talking with the absolutely amazing cast member and discussing how we’d been moved from Gran Destino. I (rather obviously) mentioned we were just the tiniest bit sad to have lost our king room and wondered if any rooms with king beds were available. She said she would check with a supervisor to see about their availability and magically upgraded us. FWIW the resort seems like it is at very low occupancy and I never would have made such an obvious upgrade request if that weren’t the case, but I strongly suspect this room would have been vacant if we hadn’t practically asked for it. That pixie dust goes a long way. We are elated! Given some other disappointments with limited offerings during this initial reopening (not at Riviera) this upgrade really pleased us and brought a lot of magic to our stay!


----------



## pepperandchips

Quick live update while pools are cleared for a storm. There is a recreation cast member assigned to the Beau Soleil (leisure/quiet) pool who monitors the capacity and cleans chairs when they are vacated. Since these loungers don’t really tip forward, she is asking today that you completely lay your chair flat when you leave so that she and the custodial cms can wipe down vacated chairs for the next guest. I was worried about pool capacity before our trip and the feature pool was indeed hopping today, but loungers and umbrellas remained available earlier when we were at the Beau Soleil pool. Every CM I’ve encountered has been so fun, helpful, outgoing, and excited. It’s a great level of service and I feel appreciated. Primo Piatto and Bar Riva have limited menus right now. These few choices would get old were we not staying just a few nights. We have not checked as to whether Topolino’s is offering the full menu outside on the terrace (we are only comfortable with outdoor dining at the moment). Our room overlooks the Beau Soleil pool courtyard - meaning we have a view of many other balconies. It doesn’t appear too many are occupied though I can’t tell enough to hazard a guess of the percentage. Today was definitely busier than yesterday and Thursday. It looks like there are some locals here as well based on UCF and other local clothing and masks. We are still loving the resort and the room. Will post some food photos in a moment. 


I loved this Peter Pan art but did not see it available to purchase from the print on demand kiosk 


Hoping to use the tub before we depart!




Shelf perfect for face covering storage (as is the hanger/rack/hooks on opposing wall)




Had the pool entirely to ourselves for about 30 minutes yesterday! Bliss. 






Pool “crowd” today - most spots occupied


----------



## pepperandchips

More photos... 
Italian sandwich in Bar Riva with fruit as the side. Sandwich: 9/10, fruit: 3/10


Chocolate thingamajigs from Petit Cafe - they are like super moist brownie bites and are made in wine cork molds or something. Scrumptious. 10/10


Wings from Bar Riva with a subtle lemon and garlic flavor, topped with crunchy bits. The chicken is smoky throughout and fall off the bone tender. 10/10. Shaved carrot garnish: 1/10.


Madeleines: lightly lemony and moist. 8/10 (Le Petit Cafe)


Picture sideways and can’t figure out how to rotate but these are our face covering masks on the hook at the front door


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Thank you for sharing your pictures!  The resort looks beautiful!  Congratulations on the upgrade!  The one bedroom looks like it has a ton of space!  I love all of the art work!


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Hello all! Just booked here for September and wondering if this is the best thread to be on for information regarding the Riviera Resort. So excited to stay here, got a wonderful deal and hope our trip happens!


----------



## jamesweikamp

mouselovenfamily said:


> Hello all! Just booked here for September and wondering if this is the best thread to be on for information regarding the Riviera Resort. So excited to stay here, got a wonderful deal and hope our trip happens!



I would say this thread (particularly the first post) as well as this one https://www.disboards.com/threads/rivera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/ are going to be your best sources of information.

Hope you love it as much as we do!!


----------



## Lizzards

Well I just moved to the Riviera from Beach Club for our Thanksgiving week stay.  Since there isn't an opening date for Beach Club, I thought it would be a great time to try this new resort out.  We booked a 1 bedroom Villa.  Read through the posts and it looks like a beautiful place to stay.  Excited and hoping we get to go in November!!!!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Lizzards said:


> Well I just moved to the Riviera from Beach Club for our Thanksgiving week stay.  Since there isn't an opening date for Beach Club, I thought it would be a great time to try this new resort out.  We booked a 1 bedroom Villa.  Read through the posts and it looks like a beautiful place to stay.  Excited and hoping we get to go in November!!!!


That's awesome.  We have a stay for the first week of December.  I'm hoping we will feel safe enough to go then, we are watching the situation closely.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## RivShore

Interesting...



TheMaxRebo said:


> Pixar's "Luca" to coming to theaters in summer 2021
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288822147666923523


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

RivShore said:


> Interesting...


Nice. Hopefully theaters will be open.  Or, maybe we can catch it at RVA's lawn during movie night


----------



## CastAStone

Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning?  Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?



I wanna know too : )


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


Hm I don't remember!  When we went to Hollywwod Studios we took an Uber because we were going super early to get Rise of the Resistance.  But ont he way back, and also heading over to EPCOT and back we never had a wait on the Skyliner except right after fireworks (only about 5 min).


----------



## jamesweikamp

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Hm I don't remember!  When we went to Hollywwod Studios we took an Uber because we were going super early to get Rise of the Resistance.  But ont he way back, and also heading over to EPCOT and back we never had a wait on the Skyliner except right after fireworks (only about 5 min).



We were there March 3 for MMRR opening. Like you, we took Lyft to DHS to ensure a boarding group. We never went to Epcot at rope drop but, when we went, the skyliner was no problem. there were empty gondolas and they filled in others that had open space (that practice is likely done b/c COVID).


----------



## ChimneyJim

CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


It's been reported that CBR does indeed send empties when needed.


----------



## summerw

So we missed our May trip, rescheduled to June, cancelled that and are scheduled for a short trip the end of September to use up our banked 2019 points.  





pepperandchips said:


> More photos...
> Picture sideways and can’t figure out how to rotate but these are our face covering masks on the hook at the front door



Thank you so much for the great report and gorgeous photos. I love the mask hanger. And the food report is just making me ache to be there. Thank you so much for letting me live vicariously through you. Your Skyliner pics make me want to be in them so bad, heading off for the day’s adventure!




Lizzards said:


> Well I just moved to the Riviera from Beach Club for our Thanksgiving week stay.  Since there isn't an opening date for Beach Club, I thought it would be a great time to try this new resort out.  We booked a 1 bedroom Villa.  Read through the posts and it looks like a beautiful place to stay.  Excited and hoping we get to go in November!!!!



Great choice.  I hope you do too!! Please post pics if you do. I’d love to see them!




Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> That's awesome.  We have a stay for the first week of December.  I'm hoping we will feel safe enough to go then, we are watching the situation closely.  Fingers crossed!



The safe part is definitely the hard part. I’m good with what Disney is doing but the plane ride from CA is not making me relaxed. 




RivShore said:


> Interesting...



I saw this and thought it seemed close to home. Lol. They would be silly not to incorporate some shared elements. 




CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


I haven’t heard anyone say getting on at Riviera has been a problem but heading to park opening at HS looked rough at the Caribbean Beach station. Park opening though.


----------



## PopGirl26

Hi all!  For an upcoming RR stay, I am interested in rooms easily accessible by staircase.  We prefer to avoid elevators.  We are staying in a standard 1BR.  It seems the 1st or 2nd floor could be easily accessed through the lobby without using an elevator.  Any other floors that are relatively easy to get to without using an elevator?  Thank you!


----------



## Helvetica

PopGirl26 said:


> Hi all!  For an upcoming RR stay, I am interested in rooms easily accessible by staircase.  We prefer to avoid elevators.  We are staying in a standard 1BR.  It seems the 1st or 2nd floor could be easily accessed through the lobby without using an elevator.  Any other floors that are relatively easy to get to without using an elevator?  Thank you!



I could be wrong, but I don't think so. I'm pretty sure that the other floors have one of those service staircases that you use in case of emergencies. 






The enclosed areas and the elevators kind of freak me out too, so I moved resorts. Old Key West and Saratoga Springs have outdoor corridors and stairs. (Old Key West doesn't even have elevators)


----------



## PopGirl26

Helvetica said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think so. I'm pretty sure that the other floors have one of those service staircases that you use in case of emergencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enclosed areas and the elevators kind of freak me out too, so I moved resorts. Old Key West and Saratoga Springs have outdoor corridors and stairs. (Old Key West doesn't even have elevators)


Good point about SSR and OKW!

We stayed at BWV in June and they accommodated my request for second floor, and then we took the outdoor lobby stairs down anytime we needed to.

It seems like floor 1 or 2 would be best at RR as well.

Thank you so much!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Is there a RVA owners/lovers thread that I haven't found?  I keep tabs on this one and the "rooms with a view" one to fill that need haha


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## CastAStone

i<3riviera said:


> I had the same question a while back and came to the conclusion this is the RVA lover’s thread, though I might be wrong!
> 
> here is a table of all the owner / lover threads I could find ...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...te-and-or-home-resort-s.3805881/post-62069999


Maybe @summerw can update the thread name?


----------



## Castillo Mom

CastAStone said:


> Maybe @summerw can update the thread name?



I was thinking the same thing.  I believe this is the official thread but title might need to be updated.   @summerw


----------



## summerw

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Is there a RVA owners/lovers thread that I haven't found?  I keep tabs on this one and the "rooms with a view" one to fill that need haha





i<3riviera said:


> I had the same question a while back and came to the conclusion this is the RVA lover’s thread, though I might be wrong!
> 
> here is a table of all the owner / lover threads I could find ...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...te-and-or-home-resort-s.3805881/post-62069999





CastAStone said:


> Maybe @summerw can update the thread name?





Castillo Mom said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I believe this is the official thread but title might need to be updated.   @summerw


Updated. Happy to! I’m glad you all are hanging here and I can’t wait to post my own pics from September, barring more pandemic issues.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We are now proud new owners of Riviera!  We purchased a 300 pt. contract and things just finalized yesterday. We are now official DVC members!  We already booked our first DVC stay at Riviera December 26th - January 3rd in a Deluxe Studio.  We stayed 2 nights right after they opened to give it a try and my wife could not stop talking about how much she loved the resort so I made her dream come true


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Jimmy Mouse said:


> my wife could not stop talking about how much she loved the resort so I made her dream come true


This is awesome and sweet!  Congrats and welcome home!!!


----------



## JavaDuck

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We are now proud new owners of Riviera!  We purchased a 300 pt. contract and things just finalized yesterday. We are now official DVC members!  We already booked our first DVC stay at Riviera December 26th - January 3rd in a Deluxe Studio.  We stayed 2 nights right after they opened to give it a try and my wife could not stop talking about how much she loved the resort so I made her dream come true



Congratulations! My husband (@UrsulaWantsYourSoul ) and I became owners this summer. Our first trip is in February and then another one planned in July.


----------



## pasofan

We just added at Riviera.  I am excited to visit as it was not open yet during our last trip.  I am looking forward to many years of F&W stays at Riviera!


----------



## Castillo Mom

summerw said:


> Updated. Happy to! I’m glad you all are hanging here and I can’t wait to post my own pics from September, barring more pandemic issues.



Awesome, thank you for updating and also starting the thread!


----------



## Castillo Mom

summerw said:


> Updated. Happy to! I’m glad you all are hanging here and I can’t wait to post my own pics from September, barring more pandemic issues.



I forgot to mention, yes, I'll be hanging out here a lot over the next few months living vicariously through my Riviera neighbors like you as my first stay won't be until fall of '21.  I added on without having stayed there but feel confident that I'm going to love it based on the videos and photos I've seen.  Heck, I knew I wanted to add there just based on the artist renderings and location. 

Looking forward to seeing your trip photos!


----------



## summerw

Castillo Mom said:


> I forgot to mention, yes, I'll be hanging out here a lot over the next few months living vicariously through my Riviera neighbors like you as my first stay won't be until fall of '21.  I added on without having stayed there but feel confident that I'm going to love it based on the videos and photos I've seen.  Heck, I knew I wanted to add there just based on the artist renderings and location.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your trip photos!



That’s how we felt too! We haven’t gotten to stay but the Skyliner ride over Riviera and even the beautiful station at Riviera. So in love.


----------



## summerw

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We are now proud new owners of Riviera!  We purchased a 300 pt. contract and things just finalized yesterday. We are now official DVC members!  We already booked our first DVC stay at Riviera December 26th - January 3rd in a Deluxe Studio.  We stayed 2 nights right after they opened to give it a try and my wife could not stop talking about how much she loved the resort so I made her dream come true



That’s so sweet! Best gift ever. New Year’s riding the Skyliner sounds like a great way to end the longest year ever. Congrats and Welcome Home!



pasofan said:


> We just added at Riviera.  I am excited to visit as it was not open yet during our last trip.  I am looking forward to many years of F&W stays at Riviera!



Congrats and Welcome Home! Yes, F&W access by Skyliner so lured us in.


----------



## ajf1007

We purchased at Riviera literally weeks before the pandemic and scheduled a quick trip for over Labor Day!  We purchased too without staying, just looking at photos and video's so I'm very excited to stay there in 14 days!!  Already booked our next trip for a week next June!  I


----------



## HMyers12

Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.


----------



## jamesweikamp

HMyers12 said:


> Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.



Awesome! Congrats. We will be there in December or January as well.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

HMyers12 said:


> Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.


Congrats!

Personally, January is one of our favorite times to visit since we're heat-allergic (not really, but it feels like it!).  We were there the week of MLK holiday this year and the weather was perfect, just needed sweaters at night (FYI the Skyliner gets cold at night in January!).  We have the week after Thanksgiving booked, crossing our fingers that we'll feel safe enough to go since I'm thinking we might _really _need a vacation and escape the world within the Disney bubble by then, depending on how current events play out...

Welcome home!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HMyers12 said:


> Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.


YAAAASS!!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

HMyers12 said:


> Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.


 
Congratulations and welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## HMyers12

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Personally, January is one of our favorite times to visit since we're heat-allergic (not really, but it feels like it!).  We were there the week of MLK holiday this year and the weather was perfect, just needed sweaters at night (FYI the Skyliner gets cold at night in January!).  We have the week after Thanksgiving booked, crossing our fingers that we'll feel safe enough to go since I'm thinking we might _really _need a vacation and escape the world within the Disney bubble by then, depending on how current events play out...
> 
> Welcome home!


We like January as well, we have been there a few times during that time. There have been one or two very chilly days, but overall the weather is good and the crowds are lower, even with the marathon - which we have run into a few times (pun intended). Thanks for the tip about the Skyliner at night!


----------



## sethschroeder

This is great info posted by @UrsulaWantsYourSoul
https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/page-6#post-62088191
Figured I would bring it in to this thread as well as its a great layout of all Standard vs Preferred rooms.


----------



## RebelScum

CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


We stayed at Riviera opening day/week.  Were back and forth between the resort and DHS & Epcot, and never saw a line in the Riviera station.


----------



## jennypenny

Sorry if it's been posted and I missed it ... are there locker rooms near the pool with a shower/changing area? We have a late flight our last day and I'd love to spend the morning at the pool.


----------



## jamesweikamp

jennypenny said:


> Sorry if it's been posted and I missed it ... are there locker rooms near the pool with a shower/changing area? We have a late flight our last day and I'd love to spend the morning at the pool.



Yes. They are kind of hidden around behind Bar Riva.


----------



## sethschroeder

Well I jumped in and will likely be selling the last of my BWV contracts (Sold 50+30 in April and will likely sell my 150 after our March '21 stay, might hold it for a Jan '22 stay to completely strip the contract).

300 Points @$155
Fixed Week 48 + Fixed Week 49 in Preferred View Studio

Plan is normally a 1BR/2BR for a week in low seasons (Sept,Dec,Jan) but long term when kids might skip a year we will leverage the FW along with fact that I think a FW helps protect the resale value if we ever did want to sell.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Yes! You’re in the club Seth!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Yaaaass!!  Those FW are going to be golden options for years to come!  300 points when you cancel them for a
given year sure provides you a lot of options too!  Welcome Home


----------



## ChipNdale8887

sethschroeder said:


> Well I jumped in and will likely be selling the last of my BWV contracts (Sold 50+30 in April and will likely sell my 150 after our March '21 stay, might hold it for a Jan '22 stay to completely strip the contract).
> 
> 300 Points @$155
> Fixed Week 48 + Fixed Week 49 in Preferred View Studio
> 
> Plan is normally a 1BR/2BR for a week in low seasons (Sept,Dec,Jan) but long term when kids might skip a year we will leverage the FW along with fact that I think a FW helps protect the resale value if we ever did want to sell.


I knew ud join the club. Curious, why the preferred view over standard?


----------



## mom2elle

We are here now, first time since buying DVC. This place is amazing - We are loving it. I think I love the lobby scent even more than Poly!


----------



## jamesweikamp

mom2elle said:


> We are here now, first time since buying DVC. This place is amazing - We are loving it. I think I love the lobby scent even more than Poly!



We love the smell as well. I immediately purchased RIV scented candles!


----------



## NavyDoc

The wife and I just closed last week on RIV; our first DVC buy! Planning our welcome home trip in JUN21! @jamesweikamp where did you find the candles?


----------



## jamesweikamp

NavyDoc said:


> The wife and I just closed last week on RIV; our first DVC buy! Planning our welcome home trip in JUN21! @jamesweikamp where did you find the candles?



They have RIV scents at Magic Candle, but I got mine from Core Memory Candle Co. I got the candle and essential oils for my diffuser and love them both.


----------



## sethschroeder

ChipNdale8887 said:


> I knew ud join the club. Curious, why the preferred view over standard?



They didn't have Standard View left for those fixed weeks. That being said as I thought about it more I likely will prefer the Preferred view when we do happen to use the Fixed Weeks (especially since point difference isn't that big). Probably only use 1 of the fixed weeks every few years.

My goal was 300 points regardless for the $155/point price. 

In the end Standard View has the benefit of lower point chart. The Epcot Views long term could possibly be shifted to Preferred View with rooms on opposite end of resort becoming Standard View (no view of HS or Epcot or Lake from some of the rooms) so that benefit is not a guarantee.

Benefit of the Preferred View is easier to add on 1-2 nights to Fixed Week and a little better view guaranteed than a parking lot especially if requesting close to Skyliner.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

sethschroeder said:


> They didn't have Standard View left for those fixed weeks. That being said as I thought about it more I likely will prefer the Preferred view when we do happen to use the Fixed Weeks (especially since point difference isn't that big). Probably only use 1 of the fixed weeks every few years.
> 
> My goal was 300 points regardless for the $155/point price.
> 
> In the end Standard View has the benefit of lower point chart. The Epcot Views long term could possibly be shifted to Preferred View with rooms on opposite end of resort becoming Standard View (no view of HS or Epcot or Lake from some of the rooms) so that benefit is not a guarantee.
> 
> Benefit of the Preferred View is easier to add on 1-2 nights to Fixed Week and a little better view guaranteed than a parking lot especially if requesting close to Skyliner.


Gotta get that $12,000 off for buying 300 points! Thats what I did. I totally agree I think the view categories will be shifted around. Epcot Views are much better than Pool/Skyliner Views, only downside is a lot of them overlook the parking lot but I'd rather have that with Epcot Fireworks. Welcome to the Riviera Club!!


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

We officially closed on our second Riviera contract yesterday. 325 points strong.


----------



## sethschroeder

@summerw you should include these matterports in the main thread under the rooms:

Tower Studio
Studio
One Bedroom
Two Bedroom Dedicated
Two Bedroom Lockoff
Grand Villa


Virtual 3D room walk-through for all room categories at Disney Riviera Resort


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

That grand villa.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> That grand villa.


That's the main reason I want more points - need me some occasional grand villa in my life .
Yes, Dear I know you're reading this.  XOXO


----------



## kboo

CastAStone said:


> Question for those who stayed between Dec and March when it was busy - how did they manage the Skyliner station in the morning? That is to say, it would seem to me that the gondolas would all be full coming from CBR between the AoA/Pop guests and the CBR guests. Do they leave every Xth gondola coming from CBR open to make sure there’s space at Riviera?


We were there over New Years 2019-2020. For HS, we ubered for rope drop for ROTR. No lines at Riviera any other times; we experienced short waits at HS and EP heading back to the resort, but still nothing compared to the waits for any other transportation. Even the wait At EP on NYE after the early fireworks (when a lot of families with young kids left) was not too bad. It got to the bottom of the ramp, the CMs said it was a 10-15 minute wait. DH and DD1 did a surrey bike ride while I waited with DD2 who was asleep in the stroller.  By the time they were done, there was no line at the station and we walked on.


----------



## jamesweikamp

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> That's the main reason I want more points - need me some occasional grand villa in my life .
> Yes, Dear I know you're reading this.  XOXO



I 100% agree with this. Hoping to buy more this spring, but can't decide between more RIV or resale in the MK area. #first(disney)worldproblems


----------



## Leahc117

I just bought 150 Rivera points! Thanks for answering all my questions and for all the info!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Leahc117 said:


> I just bought 150 Rivera points! Thanks for answering all my questions and for all the info!



Welcome home! Congrats.


----------



## mom2elle

We just got back last night after a split stay at Poly and Riviera (our home resort). We bought DVC  back in October so this was our first DVC trip. Riviera is amazing, it’s beautiful, we love the location, I could not be happier that we bought there!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

mom2elle said:


> We just got back last night after a split stay at Poly and Riviera (our home resort). We bought DVC  back in October so this was our first DVC trip. Riviera is amazing, it’s beautiful, we love the location, I could not be happier that we bought there!!


So happy you had a great Welcome Home trip!  The first of many!  Congrats to you and @Leahc117 - great to hear from two elated new Riviera owners!


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

mom2elle said:


> We just got back last night after a split stay at Poly and Riviera (our home resort). We bought DVC  back in October so this was our first DVC trip. Riviera is amazing, it’s beautiful, we love the location, I could not be happier that we bought there!!



Fantastic! We can’t wait to finally have a chance to go to Riviera in Fall 2021. Our next trip is at BLT because we needed a grand villa and it was tremendously cheaper points wise.


----------



## mom2elle

Now that we are back my daughter wants to find anything that smells like Riv, and she wants to redecorate our house too!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

We checked in today and I LOVE the 1 bedroom.   The layout makes it seem so huge!  We’ve been considering adding more points for a 2 bedroom because family are now asking to go with us.  We’re Poly owners and didn’t really want a second monorail home.  This may just be the place.


----------



## kanerf

Bought 50 points last May.  Have not stayed yet, but have a stay scheduled for Oct.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We checked in today and I LOVE the 1 bedroom.   The layout makes it seem so huge!  We’ve been considering adding more points for a 2 bedroom because family are now asking to go with us.  We’re Poly owners and didn’t really want a second monorail home.  This may just be the place.



take some pics! We can’t get enough!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> take some pics! We can’t get enough!



Here are a few from our balcony!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Good Morning! It’s going to be a beautiful day on the Riveria.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Good Morning! It’s going to be a beautiful day on the Riveria.
> 
> View attachment 522876View attachment 522877


Certainly looks like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## summerw

ajf1007 said:


> We purchased at Riviera literally weeks before the pandemic and scheduled a quick trip for over Labor Day!  We purchased too without staying, just looking at photos and video's so I'm very excited to stay there in 14 days!!  Already booked our next trip for a week next June!  I



Please post pics so we may vicariously through you! And congrats and welcome home! 



HMyers12 said:


> Just purchased 200 points at Riviera today! I am just waiting for the paper work. I am so excited!! Now to figure out when I want to book my next trip, was looking at possibly the 2nd week in January or maybe mid Feb.


Congrats and welcome home! I've heard people say things about February getting more crowded but it seems both are still nice and who knows now with Covid. I don't think you can go wrong. 



sethschroeder said:


> This is great info posted by @UrsulaWantsYourSoul
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/page-6#post-62088191
> Figured I would bring it in to this thread as well as its a great layout of all Standard vs Preferred rooms.



Thanks! I'll add links next time I update! 



sethschroeder said:


> Well I jumped in and will likely be selling the last of my BWV contracts (Sold 50+30 in April and will likely sell my 150 after our March '21 stay, might hold it for a Jan '22 stay to completely strip the contract).
> 
> 300 Points @$155
> Fixed Week 48 + Fixed Week 49 in Preferred View Studio
> 
> Plan is normally a 1BR/2BR for a week in low seasons (Sept,Dec,Jan) but long term when kids might skip a year we will leverage the FW along with fact that I think a FW helps protect the resale value if we ever did want to sell.


That's exciting!! Fixed week does seem a great way to go, especially in the next few years. Congrats and welcome home!!



NavyDoc said:


> The wife and I just closed last week on RIV; our first DVC buy! Planning our welcome home trip in JUN21! @jamesweikamp where did you find the candles?


Congrats and welcome home!



ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> We officially closed on our second Riviera contract yesterday. 325 points strong.


325?? Yes please!! That's gonna make for a lot of great trips! Congrats and welcome home!



sethschroeder said:


> @summerw you should include these matterports in the main thread under the rooms:
> 
> Tower Studio
> Studio
> One Bedroom
> Two Bedroom Dedicated
> Two Bedroom Lockoff
> Grand Villa
> 
> 
> Virtual 3D room walk-through for all room categories at Disney Riviera Resort


Thanks! I updated the post. As far as I could tell the 2 bedrooms were the same. Am I missing the 2 bedroom dedicated?



Leahc117 said:


> I just bought 150 Rivera points! Thanks for answering all my questions and for all the info!


Congrats and welcome home!!



mom2elle said:


> We are here now, first time since buying DVC. This place is amazing - We are loving it. I think I love the lobby scent even more than Poly!





mom2elle said:


> We just got back last night after a split stay at Poly and Riviera (our home resort). We bought DVC  back in October so this was our first DVC trip. Riviera is amazing, it’s beautiful, we love the location, I could not be happier that we bought there!!


It sounds creepy but I'm weirdly excited to smell it too! I'd love to see pics and a trip report! So glad it was great. Congrats!!



kanerf said:


> Bought 50 points last May.  Have not stayed yet, but have a stay scheduled for Oct.


Congrats and welcome home! Please be sure to tell us how it goes!



TinkerBellLiz said:


> We checked in today and I LOVE the 1 bedroom.   The layout makes it seem so huge!  We’ve been considering adding more points for a 2 bedroom because family are now asking to go with us.  We’re Poly owners and didn’t really want a second monorail home.  This may just be the place.


The 1-bedroom just makes me drool. We bought planning on staying in studios but when we had to move May to October, I took advantage of the lower points to grab a 1-bedroom. The model seemed so much wider than anything I've been in at Disney. Congrats!! 



TinkerBellLiz said:


> Good Morning! It’s going to be a beautiful day on the Riveria.



Love the pics! Thank you for posting! I'd love to hear about your trip!!


----------



## Sarahslay

So my DH and I are hung up on where to buy, either Riviera direct or resell from BCV or BWV. He wants walking distance to parks, I don't care and am fine taking the skyliner. My question is: is it hard to get to HS for opening to get a BG using the skyliner? Is the walk to the CBR station really long (and is walking there a better option than going to the RIV station?)? Is driving better? I really love RIV, but I'm having a hard time selling this to DH.


----------



## LSUmiss

Can anyone tell me where 1 bedroom preferred views are? What are the views?


----------



## NavyDoc

@Sarahslay we were there in mid-AUG and the line for the skyliner was never an issue. We did not attempt to walk to the CBR station (though it seems a reasonable walk, probably .25-.3 miles based on the 1.4 running path surrounding RIV and CBR) as the skyliner junction was a short ride.  

Only downside we could identify was that the skyliner goes down for about 30-45min every time there's a lightening strike, so it is not as 'reliable' as other methods of travel.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Sarahslay said:


> So my DH and I are hung up on where to buy, either Riviera direct or resell from BCV or BWV. He wants walking distance to parks, I don't care and am fine taking the skyliner. My question is: is it hard to get to HS for opening to get a BG using the skyliner? Is the walk to the CBR station really long (and is walking there a better option than going to the RIV station?)? Is driving better? I really love RIV, but I'm having a hard time selling this to DH.



When DHS was opening early (back in early March), it was cutting it VERY close if trying to get a ROTR boarding group. We did not want to chance it and took a Lyft. As for the walk to CBR, its about 10 minutes. Not bad at all.


----------



## Sarahslay

NavyDoc said:


> @Sarahslay we were there in mid-AUG and the line for the skyliner was never an issue. We did not attempt to walk to the CBR station (though it seems a reasonable walk, probably .25-.3 miles based on the 1.4 running path surrounding RIV and CBR) as the skyliner junction was a short ride.
> 
> Only downside we could identify was that the skyliner goes down for about 30-45min every time there's a lightening strike, so it is not as 'reliable' as other methods of travel.


I'm mainly concerned with the mornings getting to DHS, so usually no lightening in the morning. I was at YC this weekend and walked to HS, was the first person in the park, and I noticed the skyliner wasn't bringing anyone in yet when I was in line to go to temp screening so I know I'd get there later. While I know it's not a huge deal for me since I've ridden everything before, DH is just now going back after a nearly 3 year hiatus and wants to be able to get there as early as he can.



jamesweikamp said:


> When DHS was opening early (back in early March), it was cutting it VERY close if trying to get a ROTR boarding group. We did not want to chance it and took a Lyft. As for the walk to CBR, its about 10 minutes. Not bad at all.


I do hate cutting it close, we will usually have a car though (we used to fly, but have since moved and are further away from the airport and it takes just as long to drive down now). It's such a hard decision.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

summerw said:


> Love the pics! Thank you for posting! I'd love to hear about your trip!!



The ONLY negative I’ve noticed is the lack of a real table service restaurant. Topolino’s isn’t really an option more than once for breakfast (or dinner) and no table service for lunch at all. While the counter service is good, like Topolino’s, not something I’d like everyday.




LSUmiss said:


> Can anyone tell me where 1 bedroom preferred views are? What are the views?



From what I’ve been told, any room facing the resort front is standard view.


----------



## HMyers12

What is Disney World like in May? Temps and crowds (if things were back to normal)?


----------



## CastAStone

HMyers12 said:


> What is Disney World like in May? Temps and crowds (if things were back to normal)?


Getting hot but not (usually) awful yet
Getting crowded but not (usually) awful yet.


----------



## CastAStone

HMyers12 said:


> What is Disney World like in May? Temps and crowds (if things were back to normal)?


By the way I’ve found this to be useful
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/best-worst-crowds-disney-world/


----------



## Sharirae

Does anyone know what the brand of the queen/king mattresses are?


----------



## HMyers12

CastAStone said:


> Getting hot but not (usually) awful yet
> Getting crowded but not (usually) awful yet.


Thanks! and thanks for the link, my mom keeps pushing for a trip in May. So this may be our welcome home trip if I don't cave and book something in Oct.


----------



## sethschroeder

LSUmiss said:


> Can anyone tell me where 1 bedroom preferred views are? What are the views?



Go back 2 or 3 pages I posted a map which outline all the view locations by floor.

Actually found it:
https://www.disboards.com/goto/post?id=62253152


----------



## sethschroeder

NavyDoc said:


> Only downside we could identify was that the skyliner goes down for about 30-45min every time there's a lightening strike, so it is not as 'reliable' as other methods of travel.



Boats for BWV/BCV go down for that as well but I think start up a little faster possibly.

Also long term I think there is more likelihood that the skyliner starts running through Lightening Storms once they have enough runtime to have all the bugs out.

This was a big thing for me as I was considering to buy (now an owner).


----------



## RivShore

TinkerBellLiz said:


> The ONLY negative I’ve noticed is the lack of a real table service restaurant. Topolino’s isn’t really an option more than once for breakfast (or dinner) and no table service for lunch at all. While the counter service is good, like Topolino’s, not something I’d like everyday.



Don't forget you are within walking distance of the CBR restaurants.  I consider those extra nearby choices a real plus to Riviera's location.


----------



## RivShore

Sharirae said:


> Does anyone know what the brand of the queen/king mattresses are?



Maybe this thread will help...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-mattress.3811028/


----------



## summerw

TinkerBellLiz said:


> The ONLY negative I’ve noticed is the lack of a real table service restaurant. Topolino’s isn’t really an option more than once for breakfast (or dinner) and no table service for lunch at all. While the counter service is good, like Topolino’s, not something I’d like everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve been told, any room facing the resort front is standard view.


I think the intent was that the Primo Piatto would be such high quality and ambience, it would be like a TS. I remember hearing someone say something like that at a press event.
I haven’t eaten there yet but I can’t imagine with Covid precautions and reduced menus that it’s playing out well. Did you try Bar Riva?




HMyers12 said:


> What is Disney World like in May? Temps and crowds (if things were back to normal)?



We’ve been in May twice. Very warm but more manageable to me because less humidity. And the crowds were pretty light in the beginning of the month. Nowhere near the levels mid-April (two weeks after Easter).


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

sethschroeder said:


> Go back 2 or 3 pages I posted a map which outline all the view locations by floor.
> 
> Actually found it:
> https://www.disboards.com/goto/post?id=62253152



Your room numbers on the West Wing (Skyliner side) preferred view are not correct. Room types seem right but room numbers 16,18,20,and 22 should be 30,32,34 and 36 respectively, at least on the 4th floor. If you need more checked let me know!  



RivShore said:


> Don't forget you are within walking distance of the CBR restaurants.  I consider those extra nearby choices a real plus to Riviera's location.



We walked over there yesterday and all but 1 pool bar and a quick service was closed. It would probably be better in normal circumstances, I agree.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

summerw said:


> I think the intent was that the Primo Piatto would be such high quality and ambience, it would be like a TS. I remember hearing someone say something like that at a press event.
> I haven’t eaten there yet but I can’t imagine with Covid precautions and reduced menus that it’s playing out well. Did you try Bar Riva?



We did Bar Riva baked Brie and Le Petit Cafe charcuterie last night.  Both were delicious!  Le Petit Cafe doesn’t start serving their limited menu until 4 pm though. I haven’t seen an expanded menu from original opening so maybe it’s just the curse of 2020. 

Edited to add:  I’m just spoiled from staying mostly at Poly. Kona and Grand Floridian Cafe are excellent for breakfast.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Your room numbers on the West Wing (Skyliner side) preferred view are not correct. Room types seem right but room numbers 16,18,20,and 22 should be 30,32,34 and 36 respectively, at least on the 4th floor. If you need more checked let me know!



Oo!  Good catch.  This was our best guess on room numbers based on the Rooms with a View.  Haven't been yet to verify if our educated guess was correct - .  Will update your info - thanks!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

@sethschroeder here's the corrected one.  If you can swap it out with the one in your early post that would be groovy and gracias!   Thanks @TinkerBellLiz.


----------



## sethschroeder

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> @sethschroeder here's the corrected one.  If you can swap it out with the one in your early post that would be groovy and gracias!   Thanks @TinkerBellLiz.


Updated in my post


----------



## jennypenny

HMyers12 said:


> What is Disney World like in May? Temps and crowds (if things were back to normal)?


It's been a few years since I was there for a May trip, but I remember love bugs. Not as bad as September, but present. 

I don't hear people talk about them anymore so maybe they aren't as much of a problem as they once were? I remember a trip in September 2000 that was so bad I was picking them out of my kids' hair. blech


----------



## ChipNdale8887

summerw said:


> I think the intent was that the Primo Piatto would be such high quality and ambience, it would be like a TS. I remember hearing someone say something like that at a press event.
> I haven’t eaten there yet but I can’t imagine with Covid precautions and reduced menus that it’s playing out well. Did you try Bar Riva?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been in May twice. Very warm but more manageable to me because less humidity. And the crowds were pretty light in the beginning of the month. Nowhere near the levels mid-April (two weeks after Easter).


I honestly wouldnt mind eating at Sebastians when its open at CBR. The menu seems really interesting and from some video reviews the food seems pretty good too. Plus I just have special memories of CBR, since the wife and I honeymooned there. Now the building we stayed at was torn down and rebuilt at Riviera and we now own riviera lol so who knows.


----------



## vinmar4

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Here are a few from our balcony!
> View attachment 522823View attachment 522824



OMG, we checked out Sunday morning and almost had the same view from room 8532 , Preferred One bedroom.
Loved the view. We got an upgrade from a standard one bedroom 8271. We were not able to sleep in the mornings after 8am with the employees shouting at each other and the sound of maintenance vehicles. We were later informed that we were next to the delivery area! It also had a bad odor in the morning when we tried to go out to the balcony. 
I will post picture of the two different views. 
Not sure that we will ever stay standard again, if we can help it.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

vinmar4 said:


> OMG, we checked out Sunday morning and almost had the same view from room 8532 , Preferred One bedroom.
> Loved the view. We got an upgrade from a standard one bedroom 8271. We were not able to sleep in the mornings after 8am with the employees shouting at each other and the sound of maintenance vehicles. We were later informed that we were next to the delivery area! It also had a bad odor in the morning when we tried to go out to the balcony.
> I will post picture of the two different views.
> Not sure that we will ever stay standard again, if we can help it.



One floor down!  I’m assuming the noise was your first room because it was dead quiet in ours pretty much all the time.  I couldn’t even hear pool music unless I was on the balcony.  I love the 1 bedroom layout and space.  

We did the DVC tour and then I remembered the new restrictions on Riveria. While we are unlikely to sell, I’m unsure of its resale potential for the kids.

The trip was wonderful and I had no safety concerns.  We encountered only 1 family who weren’t wearing masks and had to be told by CMs to put them on.  CMs were incredibly friendly and thanked us of visiting. Our plan was to relax at the resort mostly. Given the heat and afternoon thunderstorms, it was a good plan!

Yesterday afternoon in Epcot


----------



## sethschroeder

If I could just drive to Disney in 6-8 hours I might be tempted but a 20 hour drive or a flight is not really something I want to do. We have our trip in March and I expect will go as I already proactively don't have the kids coming. They will come in Dec '21 or Jan '22.


----------



## Shellbells

Does anyone know if the the vending machine where you can order the art prints is open right now?
I apologize if this is the wrong thread, I'm not sure where to ask this question.


----------



## Lisa75

Shellbells said:


> Does anyone know if the the vending machine where you can order the art prints is open right now?
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread, I'm not sure where to ask this question.


It was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pyotr

jennypenny said:


> It's been a few years since I was there for a May trip, but I remember love bugs. Not as bad as September, but present.
> 
> I don't hear people talk about them anymore so maybe they aren't as much of a problem as they once were? I remember a trip in September 2000 that was so bad I was picking them out of my kids' hair. blech



Love bugs are still bad. May is the big swarm and a lesser swarm is in September/October. They’re attracted to the color white and carbon monoxide. 

I would avoid going in May if they bother you. They’re harmless to people, just annoying.


----------



## vinmar4

TinkerBellLiz said:


> One floor down!  I’m assuming the noise was your first room because it was dead quiet in ours pretty much all the time.  I couldn’t even hear pool music unless I was on the balcony.  I love the 1 bedroom layout and space.
> 
> We did the DVC tour and then I remembered the new restrictions on Riveria. While we are unlikely to sell, I’m unsure of its resale potential for the kids.
> 
> The trip was wonderful and I had no safety concerns.  We encountered only 1 family who weren’t wearing masks and had to be told by CMs to put them on.  CMs were incredibly friendly and thanked us of visiting. Our plan was to relax at the resort mostly. Given the heat and afternoon thunderstorms, it was a good plan!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon in Epcot
> View attachment 523691View attachment 523692View attachment 523693


The noise was in the first room that we were assigned.


----------



## NavyDoc

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We did Bar Riva baked Brie and Le Petit Cafe charcuterie last night.  Both were delicious!  Le Petit Cafe doesn’t start serving their limited menu until 4 pm though. I haven’t seen an expanded menu from original opening so maybe it’s just the curse of 2020.



We loved Bar Riva; attempting to re-create the Almande Grog tonight


----------



## HMyers12

Pyotr said:


> Love bugs are still bad. May is the big swarm and a lesser swarm is in September/October. They’re attracted to the color white and carbon monoxide.
> 
> I would avoid going in May if they bother you. They’re harmless to people, just annoying.



As long as they don't bite, I don't think they would bother us that much.


----------



## carli_h

We rebooked for April 2021 after our cancelled May holiday and have hit our 7 month window. We bought into Riviera with the view we’d try other resorts. We sat down to work out where else to stay as a split stay as we were thinking of adding on resale, but after going back and forth landed on that we just didn’t want to stay anywhere else. 

Maybe it will change and we will want to try other resorts but for us right Riviera seems the best option. As we’re travelling from outside the US I hope things settle so we can get there!


----------



## sethschroeder

Take a quick "walk" along the lake walk in front of Riviera 

Anyone know another name for it? The path along the lake in front of Riviera that is?

Roughly 20 mins of the stream that ResortTV1 did the other night.


----------



## MrsBooch

Hello all! I just managed to stalk availability and put together a split stay for thanksgiving week - first half is in Copper Creek (which I'm familiar with) second half is going to be at Riviera!! (it was Polynesian but I'm nervous about the construction messing up our access to the Grand Ceremonial House - plus we wanted to check out Riviera anyway so -WIN WIN)

As I said - first time for us at this resort - I tried searching this thread but couldn't find anything re: the current offerings of activities?
I know there was a community hall - Eventi I think? 

Are there still things going on in the Community Hall? Can we still do the scavenger hunt or the art scavenger hunt? 

Bocce (sp) ball? 

I know there are still pool activities in the feature pool - but I remember seeing some early videos when they first opened of the Community Hall and some Build your own Race Car and Racing activity? 

Just wondering what is happening now - thanks!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> We officially closed on our second Riviera contract yesterday. 325 points strong.



2nd Riveria contract already!  Congratulations!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Leahc117 said:


> I just bought 150 Rivera points! Thanks for answering all my questions and for all the info!



Congratulations!


----------



## Castillo Mom

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We checked in today and I LOVE the 1 bedroom.   The layout makes it seem so huge!  We’ve been considering adding more points for a 2 bedroom because family are now asking to go with us.  We’re Poly owners and didn’t really want a second monorail home.  This may just be the place.



I also own at PVB and AKV, so Riviera was the perfect add on for me and very different from the other two resorts.  I also considered the location and didn't want another one on the monorail line either.  Looking forward to our first stay next fall.  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## havoc315

Love this thread... just bought first DVC contract, 200 points at Riviera


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

@havoc315 - Welcome Home!


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Shellbells said:


> Does anyone know if the the vending machine where you can order the art prints is open right now?
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread, I'm not sure where to ask this question.


We were there last week and it was open (and we ordered a print).  It had some technical difficulties, but the staff in the shop utilized their computer to finalize the order.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

summerw said:


> I think the intent was that the Primo Piatto would be such high quality and ambience, it would be like a TS. I remember hearing someone say something like that at a press event.
> I haven’t eaten there yet but I can’t imagine with Covid precautions and reduced menus that it’s playing out well. Did you try Bar Riva?



We actually loved Primo Piatto, and i was surprised by how much we liked it. The "grilled cheese ham sandwich" thing with tomato soup was amazing, and the Italian sub was fantastic. The banana bread (we had 3 diff days!) - consistently moist. The cast members were super friendly and we always had a table even with the limited capacity. I only had drinks at Bar Riva


----------



## MrsBooch

GrtDisGuy said:


> We were there last week and it was open (and we ordered a print).  It had some technical difficulties, but the staff in the shop utilized their computer to finalize the order.



what is the price range for prints? do you recall the starting price? I would LOVE to get some but don't want to drop major $$$


----------



## GrtDisGuy

MrsBooch said:


> what is the price range for prints? do you recall the starting price? I would LOVE to get some but don't want to drop major $$$



They typically have 3 diff sizes with paper or canvas.  Paper and Canvas seemed to have same price.  We got medium size about 20x29 with frame - $213 with shipping ($20 included in the $213, and includes our 20% annual pass discount.  I think the smaller was $160 to $180 without discount and shipping, and was a good size still (13 or 16  by 20 or something like that - I can't really remember).


----------



## MrsBooch

GrtDisGuy said:


> They typically have 3 diff sizes with paper or canvas.  Paper and Canvas seemed to have same price.  We got medium size about 20x29 with frame - $213 with shipping ($20 included in the $213, and includes our 20% annual pass discount.  I think the smaller was $160 to $180 without discount and shipping, and was a good size still (13 or 16  by 20 or something like that - I can't really remember).



awesome - thank you SO much! I'm in love with the Ariel print....it might have to happen...


----------



## Shellbells

GrtDisGuy said:


> We were there last week and it was open (and we ordered a print).  It had some technical difficulties, but the staff in the shop utilized their computer to finalize the order.



Thank you so much. I'm going to book an ADR one morning just so I can get a print. It'll probably take me forever to pick which one. They are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Shellbells said:


> Thank you so much. I'm going to book an ADR one morning just so I can get a print. It'll probably take me forever to pick which one. They are all so gorgeous.


Is there somewhere that shows all the prints?


----------



## sethschroeder

Tigger's ally said:


> Is there somewhere that shows all the prints?



I have but can't post the link here. Its weird Disney doesn't post it online though maybe to pull people in to that resort.


----------



## Shellbells

Tigger's ally said:


> Is there somewhere that shows all the prints?



I don't know of a website that shows all the prints you can purchase but I just googled "Riviera Resort art" and the 2nd link that came up was WDWNT. It shows how the kiosk works along with some of the prints. I walked around the resort in January and fell in love with the art on display. I can't wait to have one of the framed prints of my own


----------



## vinmar4

havoc315 said:


> Love this thread... just bought first DVC contract, 200 points at Riviera



Welcome Home!


----------



## summerw

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We did Bar Riva baked Brie and Le Petit Cafe charcuterie last night.  Both were delicious!  Le Petit Cafe doesn’t start serving their limited menu until 4 pm though. I haven’t seen an expanded menu from original opening so maybe it’s just the curse of 2020.
> 
> Edited to add:  I’m just spoiled from staying mostly at Poly. Kona and Grand Floridian Cafe are excellent for breakfast.


I love your Le Petit Cafe choices. I hope we get a chance to try them. I have too many food plans. Lol. 
And I agree it's probably a Covid side effect. 



UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> @sethschroeder here's the corrected one.  If you can swap it out with the one in your early post that would be groovy and gracias!   Thanks @TinkerBellLiz.


Thanks! I added it to the first post. Amazing chart! It's so helpful!!



jennypenny said:


> It's been a few years since I was there for a May trip, but I remember love bugs. Not as bad as September, but present.
> 
> I don't hear people talk about them anymore so maybe they aren't as much of a problem as they once were? I remember a trip in September 2000 that was so bad I was picking them out of my kids' hair. blech


We've been in May and October. Only saw them in October at All Star Movies. I think they vary by year and location. They were bad when we saw them. The staff was blowing them off the side of the building, but they continued to cover our door. 



sethschroeder said:


> If I could just drive to Disney in 6-8 hours I might be tempted but a 20 hour drive or a flight is not really something I want to do. We have our trip in March and I expect will go as I already proactively don't have the kids coming. They will come in Dec '21 or Jan '22.


We had to really work to get over our concerns about flying too. DS is clear in our county to go back to school soon, so I honestly am not more scared of flying than of elementary kids managing to stay safe. Lol.  We bought face shields to go over our masks because I want to be extra safe. Waiting until they maybe have fireworks again sounds like a great plan too though!



carli_h said:


> We rebooked for April 2021 after our cancelled May holiday and have hit our 7 month window. We bought into Riviera with the view we’d try other resorts. We sat down to work out where else to stay as a split stay as we were thinking of adding on resale, but after going back and forth landed on that we just didn’t want to stay anywhere else.
> 
> Maybe it will change and we will want to try other resorts but for us right Riviera seems the best option. As we’re travelling from outside the US I hope things settle so we can get there!


Can't disagree with that! We are still waiting for our first stay, but I have a feeling we will be choosing the same.



sethschroeder said:


> Take a quick "walk" along the lake walk in front of Riviera
> 
> Anyone know another name for it? The path along the lake in front of Riviera that is?
> 
> Roughly 20 mins of the stream that ResortTV1 did the other night.


This was awesome and just what my stir crazy heart needed. Thanks!



MrsBooch said:


> Hello all! I just managed to stalk availability and put together a split stay for thanksgiving week - first half is in Copper Creek (which I'm familiar with) second half is going to be at Riviera!! (it was Polynesian but I'm nervous about the construction messing up our access to the Grand Ceremonial House - plus we wanted to check out Riviera anyway so -WIN WIN)
> 
> As I said - first time for us at this resort - I tried searching this thread but couldn't find anything re: the current offerings of activities?
> I know there was a community hall - Eventi I think?
> 
> Are there still things going on in the Community Hall? Can we still do the scavenger hunt or the art scavenger hunt?
> 
> Bocce (sp) ball?
> 
> I know there are still pool activities in the feature pool - but I remember seeing some early videos when they first opened of the Community Hall and some Build your own Race Car and Racing activity?
> 
> Just wondering what is happening now - thanks!!


I did read from someone on FB that they are still doing the scavenger hunts and the bocce, but I don't know personally. I'm going in two weeks so I'll check it out!


----------



## havoc315

So I’m anticipating a first trip to Riviera next August.. will book tomorrow. Planning a 1 bedroom.
It’s a big point difference between standard view and preferred view. Is the preferred view worthwhile? How bad is the standard view?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

havoc315 said:


> So I’m anticipating a first trip to Riviera next August.. will book tomorrow. Planning a 1 bedroom.
> It’s a big point difference between standard view and preferred view. Is the preferred view worthwhile? How bad is the standard view?


Depends on how much you like parking lot.  That said, depending on your room you might have a view of the fireworks that some Preferred view rooms don't have (if they have fireworks again by then).  Here are a couple standard views from rooms on 6th floor or above:

8625:


8949:


8855:


8765:


But yeah I'd totally request a higher floor. 

Worst case you'd get something like 8261  (2nd floor)... but could probably request your way to a higher floor)

8261


Here's the room chart so you can envision where those rooms are.  First number is always 8, second number is the floor, last two are the room number:


----------



## havoc315

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Depends on how much you like parking lot.  That said, depending on your room you might have a view of the fireworks that some Preferred view rooms don't have (if they have fireworks again by then).  Here are a couple standard views from rooms on 6th floor or above:
> 
> 8625:
> View attachment 525811
> 
> 8949:
> View attachment 525813
> 
> 8855:
> View attachment 525814
> 
> 8765:
> View attachment 525812
> 
> But yeah I'd totally request a higher floor.
> 
> Worst case you'd get something like 8261  (2nd floor)... but could probably request your way to a higher floor)
> 
> 8261
> View attachment 525816
> 
> Here's the room chart so you can envision where those rooms are.  First number is always 8, second number is the floor, last two are the room number:
> 
> View attachment 525815



thank you, very helpful. Looks like I want 8811! (Which floors are DVC?)


----------



## jennypenny

The standard views (if you look left off your balcony) are kinda like the MK view at BLT in that if you look down it's parking lot, but if you look up, you see Spaceship Earth and (at some point) fireworks. SE is a little further away, but not bad. You also look at the back of world showcase so some of the taller buildings can also be seen (more easily at night when they're lit up).

IMO the biggest difference between (some) standard and preferred rooms is the traffic noise. It's noticeable and starts pretty early. You don't hear it in the room but if you're on the balcony, it's a constant stream of traffic if you're the kind of person who notices it. I did.

The preferred view room we had (#81) was barely preferred IMO. It was wedged in the corner with a slight view of the kids play area, a view of the beach and some of Caribbean beach, but mostly was a view of Bonnet Creek. Bleh. I preferred our standard view room (#67).

The Tower rooms face the back of world showcase. I had the 'worst' possible (#23 on a lower floor) and I could still see epcot if I looked left while seated. The view was fine (except for the previously mentioned traffic noise) and the other two tower rooms must have great views. 

BTW ... DD and I loved the tower room. We actually liked it more than the studio if it's only two people. It desperately needs a desk lamp, but other than that it was great. FYI ... it's hard for one person to put the bed back up in the Tower. It can be done, but it's not easy. The studio bed was easier but I assume that's because it has a thinner mattress than the tower room.


----------



## Leahc117

What’s the elevator situation at Riviera? I remember how long the wait was while visiting at the contemporary for the elevators!! Is it preferable to request a room away from Topolino’s? I prefer stair access but imagine higher rooms have better views at Riviera!  Any suggestions here? We have a standard view studio.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

havoc315 said:


> thank you, very helpful. Looks like I want 8811! (Which floors are DVC?)



11 is actually a Preferred room (that side).  There's a little green line under the Standard rooms on the map.
So Standard are Odd rooms 25-71.  All floors are DVC.


----------



## havoc315

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> 11 is actually a Preferred room (that side).  There's a little green line under the Standard rooms on the map.
> So Standard are Odd rooms 25-71.  All floors are DVC.



yup... I understood. I meant 11 appears to be the best preferred room... to potentially see fireworks at DHS and Epcot.
Or is there a better view than 11?


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> yup... I understood. I meant 11 appears to be the best preferred room... to potentially see fireworks at DHS and Epcot.
> Or is there a better view than 11?



Depends on what you consider better? Yes there might be a fireworks view but that is only 30 mins of a 24 hour day if you are even in the room.

Personally I like the views of the courtyard that might only see the HS fireworks. I think Epcot fireworks views would be a good standard view. I do think the rooms toward the lake overlooking the skyliner station could also be good views.

Hard to say until I stay in the rooms. I know my request will always be "near skyliner" likely.


----------



## jennypenny

Lower numbered rooms like #11 might have a better view, but you're on the opposite side of the hotel from Primo Piatto if that matters to you. 

It was always easier IMO to walk down the stairs and across the courtyard than working my way through the building. I only took the elevator up and only when it was more than a couple of floors. We waited a few times, but I think mostly because we didn't want to share an elevator with anyone. It was easy to catch one on the first floor coming from the skyliner or Primo Piatto. It's a little trickier from the lobby.

I like how they attempted to balance out demand by placing the food and feature pool on one side and skyliner access on the other.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

This walk looks lovely! Now I want to go for an evening stroll around the lake. I will plan for it during our early Dec trip if we go!



sethschroeder said:


> Take a quick "walk" along the lake walk in front of Riviera
> 
> Anyone know another name for it? The path along the lake in front of Riviera that is?
> 
> Roughly 20 mins of the stream that ResortTV1 did the other night.



Edit: maybe we can call the path the riviera since that word just means coastline


----------



## Wedgeout

With those pictures, they might change it from Standard to Park View.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

sethschroeder said:


> I have but can't post the link here. Its weird Disney doesn't post it online though maybe to pull people in to that resort.


Does the site you're talking about sell the prints one can order at the WDW art kiosks?  I would love to order a print of the Ratatouille art for my kitchen.  The one with Remy and the apples.  But I can't find a site that sells this!  I guess I just have to wait until our next trip


----------



## kboo

Sarahslay said:


> So my DH and I are hung up on where to buy, either Riviera direct or resell from BCV or BWV. He wants walking distance to parks, I don't care and am fine taking the skyliner. My question is: is it hard to get to HS for opening to get a BG using the skyliner? Is the walk to the CBR station really long (and is walking there a better option than going to the RIV station?)? Is driving better? I really love RIV, but I'm having a hard time selling this to DH.



When we stayed back in December, it was an easy decision because the Skyliner didn't open until well after rope drop. Getting a BG is so different from regular "rope drop," though, that unless there's a LOT of room for error/Skyliner slowdowns, I'd just take a car/uber to HS on the days where it really matters to you to get a BG. 



carli_h said:


> We rebooked for April 2021 after our cancelled May holiday and have hit our 7 month window. We bought into Riviera with the view we’d try other resorts. We sat down to work out where else to stay as a split stay as we were thinking of adding on resale, but after going back and forth landed on that we just didn’t want to stay anywhere else.



I just booked a trip at the 7mo window and got some AKV value nights in a 1br. The remainder of the trip was in a RIV studio. DH decided to keep the end of the trip in a RIV studio rather than get the additional nights in an AKV 1br value. It'll be our first time going from a 1br to a studio in the same trip.


----------



## sethschroeder

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Does the site you're talking about sell the prints one can order at the WDW art kiosks?  I would love to order a print of the Ratatouille art for my kitchen.  The one with Remy and the apples.  But I can't find a site that sells this!  I guess I just have to wait until our next trip




Nah it's just a news site that's not allowed to be discussed here. 

It's also just pictures taken with a phone nothing crazy. 

Won't be to WDW til March otherwise I would stop in and post picture here.


----------



## DanaLTK

Thank you to everyone who contributes to this lovely forum. It's a wealth of information and inspiration!  I'm curious about the Coke freestyle machine. Do they have the same selection all over the world? Like Ginger Ales and Dr. Pepper and root beer?  The ones in my little corner of the world have SO many amazing choices in the diet category!  I would never choose a resort because of the soda machine, but it is a nice perk.


----------



## DanaLTK

Another technical question, about the laundry room: I wash one load of laundry everyday on vacation before any one else is awake. How would you go about requesting a studio near the laundry room? It's not one of the choices (of course it isn't) in the online check in screen. TIA!


----------



## jamesweikamp

DanaLTK said:


> Thank you to everyone who contributes to this lovely forum. It's a wealth of information and inspiration!  I'm curious about the Coke freestyle machine. Do they have the same selection all over the world? Like Ginger Ales and Dr. Pepper and root beer?  The ones in my little corner of the world have SO many amazing choices in the diet category!  I would never choose a resort because of the soda machine, but it is a nice perk.



The machine at Primo Piatto had a ton of choices. My son spent too many minutes customizing his pop (or soda to most of you). However, my understanding is that during COVID the choices are more limited and the CMs actually fill the drink for you.


----------



## DanaLTK

jamesweikamp said:


> They have RIV scents at Magic Candle, but I got mine from Core Memory Candle Co. I got the candle and essential oils for my diffuser and love them both.


Thanks for this! I just started my Christmas list!


----------



## DanaLTK

jamesweikamp said:


> The machine at Primo Piatto had a ton of choices. My son spent too many minutes customizing his pop (or soda to most of you). However, my understanding is that during COVID the choices are more limited and the CMs actually fill the drink for you.


That's funny about your son. I get it about too many choices, but I love them just the same. I will be the one holding up the line when I'm there. Maybe they need fastpass for this attraction. I can't help but notice you said 'pop' instead of 'soda': Are you from the midwest too?


----------



## DanaLTK

summerw said:


> *Welcome Home, fellow Riviera owners! Find reviews, info and other fans here!*
> 
> *Note: Times and offerings have not been updated **post-Covid. The restaurants, pool and Skyliner are all opening with modified experiences and times. *
> 
> I am an owner of a 100-point contract with reservations to stay May 2020. In the meantime, I'll be gathering all the info I and all the other helpful people who visit this thread can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (disneytouristblog.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​*MORE PICS*
> Front of Resort
> Porte Cochére
> Hallway 1
> Hallway 2
> Lobby
> Front Fountain
> Kid Section of the Lobby
> 
> *GENERAL INFO
> Map
> 
> View attachment 460688*
> (Orlandothemeparknews.com)​*DISboards Info Page*
> Floor Plans, Points Charts, Video Room Tours etc.
> 
> *DISboards Aerial Photo Thread*
> Last Aerial Photos Before Opening
> 
> *Mosaics on Path to Skyliner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​Pic of Peter Pan Mosaic
> Mosaic Vlog
> 
> 
> *ROOMS*
> The Riviera has a total of 341 villas. All except the Grand Villas and Tower Studios offer Standard or Preferred Views.
> 
> 
> *VIEWS*
> A helpful Dis'er created a view map from reports of views. You can find more info here.
> 
> View attachment 525652
> 
> 
> *• 12 Grand Villas (3-bedroom)*
> DIS Video Tour
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> *• 148 2-Bedroom Lock Offs *
> (1 Bedroom + Studio with connecting door)
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> *• 90 Dedicated 2-Bedrooms*
> 
> • *29 Dedicated 1-Bedrooms*
> DIS Video Tour
> 360º Video Tour
> Photo Tour
> 
> • *38 Dedicated Deluxe Studios*
> 360º Video Tour
> 
> • *24 Tower Studios *
> (2-person, lower-point-cost studios with only a pull-down bed )
> DIS Video Tour
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> 
> *DINING
> Topolino’s Terrace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breakfast*: 7:30 am - 11:00 am
> Breakfast a la Art with Mickey & Friends
> Painter Mickey Mouse, Writer Minnie Mouse, Sculptor Donald Duck, Ballerina Daisy Duck and sometimes Goofy on the patio, in their artist outfits.
> 1 Table Service Credit / Pre-Fixed Menu $41 Adults & $24 Children
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mousesteps.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Opening Day Breakfast Review with Vlog
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including Breakfast)
> 
> *Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> 2 Table Service credits
> See the reviews to hear about the cheese cart and the fresh napkin experience.
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Opening Night Dinner Vlog
> DIS Opening Night Dinner Review & Food Pics
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including Dinner)
> 
> *Lounge*
> No reservations required for the lounge. Full menu available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Drink Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including the lounge area)
> 
> 
> 
> *Primo Piatto*
> 7:00 am - Midnight
> Breakfast • Lunch • Dinner / Indoor & Outdoor Seating
> Mobile Ordering
> Menu
> There are also many chairs and tables along the lawn and water to enjoy meals. The food is served from an open kitchen on real plates and there are Freestyle Coke machines and a pre-packaged gelato case. Primo Piatto has multiple entrances, accessible from both outside on the main lawn and from inside after taking the stairs from the lobby.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (disneytouristblog.com)​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> Outdoor Seating
> Cashier
> DIS Opening Day Lunch Vlog
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (includes Primo Piatto)
> 
> 
> 
> *Bar Riva*
> 11 am - 9 pm
> Open air, poolside bar with sandwiches, salads, burgers and drinks
> Disney Dining Plan not accepted.
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Vlog (including wings & drinks)
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including cocktails, monte cristo, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Petit Cafe*
> 6 am - 10 pm
> This nod to the cafe in Aristocats offers coffees and pastries in the morning, desserts after noon and cocktails, wine, beer, charcuterie & desserts after 4 pm.
> Disney Dining Plan Snack Credits for some coffees & pastries
> Menu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (Disney)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food/Drink Pics
> all ears.net Vlog (including Almond Cold Brew with house-made honey almond cream)
> 
> 
> *AMENITIES & RECREATION
> Voyageurs’ Lounge*
> Located next to Le Petit Café, this lounge resembles a library and features books and memorabilia related to Walt's European travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​
> *MORE PICS*
> Seating
> Display Cases
> 
> *La Boutique*
> La Boutique offers the usual sundries plus Riviera-specific merchandise and a print on demand kiosk that will allow you to order the art commissioned for Riviera and on display around the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE PICS*
> Riviera-Branded Suitcase
> Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy Plushes
> Morgan & Pete Shop Riviera Merchandise Vlog
> 
> 
> *Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play*
> 7 am - 8 pm
> The Riviera Pool features zero entry, a hot tub, towel service, a tower slide, a gelato cart, a giant Connect 4, cornhole, and the S'il Vous Play splash area. S'il Vous Play is for children under 48 inches.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mouseplanet.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> *MORE PICS & VIDEO*
> Resort Review Vlog with Slide POV at 10:20
> The Gelato Cart
> The Gelato Cart Menu
> Zero Entry Area
> Towel Service
> Seating Area
> Connect 4 and Cornhole
> More S'il Vous Play
> 
> *Beau Soleil Pool*
> 7 am - 11 pm
> The smaller pool features a hot tub (same as at the Riviera Pool), 2-person covered lounges and other types of seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> *MORE BEAU SOLEIL PICS*
> Hot Tub
> Entry Gate
> Lounge Area
> Jumbo Covered Lounger
> 
> *Athlétique Fitness Center*
> Open 24 Hours
> *PHOTOS *
> thepointsguy.com 1
> thepointsguy.com 2
> allears.net
> 
> 
> *Eventi Room & Other Activities*
> The Eventi Room will offer painting and other types of paid classes as well as activities such as the Skyliner Scavanger Hunt (see the Recreation Guide).
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (worldofwalt.com)​
> The Art Collection Search is available from the DVC desk in the lobby. The art itself is available for print on demand from a kiosk inside La Boutique.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Activity / Movie Lawn*
> During the day giant inflatable games such as foot snooker will be available and will switch over to movies in the evening.
> Movie Screen on Lawn
> Foot Snooker
> 
> *Main Lawn*
> Bocce Ball Court
> Giant Chess & Chair Swing
> 
> *Fire Pit*
> Located near the lake walking path, it offers marshmallow roasting.
> 
> *Laundry Room*
> All 1- and 2-bedroom and grand villas have their own washer and dryer, but there is a laundry room on the 4th floor of the East Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSPORTATION*
> *Disney's Skyliner*
> Generally 8 am - 10 pm or 15 minutes before an early park opening to an hour after park closing, but hours will vary based on park openings and closings.
> *Riviera Skyliner Station*
> There is a covered walkway between the station and the resort on the side that exits coming from Epcot and going to Hollywood Studios. There is an uncovered portion (heading into the front of the station pictured below) on the side that exits from Hollywood Studios and going to Epcot. The Riviera Station does not have a separate line for accessible boarding, and the line will be slowed or stopped to accommodate guests who need it.
> 
> *Epcot*
> 9-10 Minutes
> The uncovered part of the path to the front of the station leads to boarding for Epcot which is a direct trip (by way of the Boardwalk Turn Station) to Epcot International Gateway with no transfers required.
> 
> *Hollywood Studios*
> The covered path on the back side of the station leads to boarding for the Caribbean Beach Station (2-3 minutes) where all passengers must exit the gondolas to transfer to the Hollywood Studios line (7-8 minutes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE SKYLINER INFO*
> Detailed Pics of the Station
> Pic of Pathway to Station from Above
> Disney's Guests Riding Promo
> DISboards Gondola Thread
> 
> *Bus*
> Riviera has a covered walkway to a covered bus stop with dedicated bus service. Cast members told allears.net the only time Riviera Resort might share a bus would be a shared ride to the water parks and/or Disney Springs with guests of Caribbean Beach Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-OPENING / OPENING INFO
> Marketing Video*
> The Art of Inspiration
> 
> *Disney Parks Blog Stories*
> Cast Member Costumes Reveal
> Meaning behind RR Monogram Sign
> Creating the mural in Bar Riva
> Opening Day Ceremony (Minnie Speaks!)
> 
> *Thank you to the DIS, disneyfoodblog.com, mouseplanet.com, micechat.com, wdwmagic.com, disneytouristblog.com, disneygeek.com, thepointsguy.com, worldofwalt.com and allears.net for all the great images and info! *


I just finished reading ALL 40 pages! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## jamesweikamp

DanaLTK said:


> That's funny about your son. I get it about too many choices, but I love them just the same. I will be the one holding up the line when I'm there. Maybe they need fastpass for this attraction. I can't help but notice you said 'pop' instead of 'soda': Are you from the midwest too?



Yep. We live just outside Cleveland, OH.


----------



## Castillo Mom

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Depends on how much you like parking lot.  That said, depending on your room you might have a view of the fireworks that some Preferred view rooms don't have (if they have fireworks again by then).  Here are a couple standard views from rooms on 6th floor or above:
> 
> 8625:
> View attachment 525811
> 
> 8949:
> View attachment 525813
> 
> 8855:
> View attachment 525814
> 
> 8765:
> View attachment 525812
> 
> But yeah I'd totally request a higher floor.
> 
> Worst case you'd get something like 8261  (2nd floor)... but could probably request your way to a higher floor)
> 
> 8261
> View attachment 525816
> 
> Here's the room chart so you can envision where those rooms are.  First number is always 8, second number is the floor, last two are the room number:
> 
> View attachment 525815



Thanks for posting this!  I usually don't care about view too much unless we're staying at AKV.  I don't care for parking lot views from a low floor or ground level, but I'd be perfectly happy being on a higher floor.  That settles it for me then, when I book at the 11-month mark in October, I'm going to reserve standard view and just request a higher floor.  But hey, even if they put me at ground level, I'll just be so thrilled to be back "home", I don't think it'll matter.


----------



## sethschroeder

What about Riviera Promenade for the sidewalk along the lake?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

sethschroeder said:


> What about Riviera Promenade for the sidewalk along the lake?


That's great, it makes a lot of sense since that's exactly what it is!

Boy could I use a walk on the Riviera Promenade after today!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Good morning neighbors!  

Quick question.  I have a surplus of PVB points that I'll need to use in '21 for our next trip before I dip into my shiny new RIV points.  Has anyone experienced issues booking a dedicated standard view two bedroom at the seven month mark?


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Castillo Mom said:


> Good morning neighbors!
> 
> Quick question.  I have a surplus of PVB points that I'll need to use in '21 for our next trip before I dip into my shiny new RIV points.  Has anyone experienced issues booking a dedicated standard view two bedroom at the seven month mark?


No chance. Those are the first to go.


----------



## Castillo Mom

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> No chance. Those are the first to go.



Wow, good to know!  I'm also going to pose this question in the AKV owner's group.  I need to have a strategy in place before my 11 month booking window opens up next month.  My plan was for us to do a split stay next trip, one week at AKV in a two bedroom SV and another week at RIV.  I'm hoping I'd have an easier time using PVB points at the seven month mark at AKV.   If worse comes to worst, I suppose we can split at three resorts.  First world problems!


----------



## sam5disney

Sorry if this has been asked before - what's the best way to get to HS in the am for ROR boarding group? How early should we get to the sky liner station? Is it easier/better/faster to just walk over to Caribbean Beach to hop on there before the crowds arrive from POP & Riviera when the gondolas start running - which is 9am right? We were at Disney in July right after they reopened & stayed at POP and the line in the morning was crazy then so can't imagine it now that things are picking up. Looking forward to enjoying the resort but my Star Wars obsessed 12yo needs to do ROR. Of course, he's the reason we're heading back & staying at the Riviera because after breakfast at Toppolino's, he wanted to know why we weren't staying at the fancy hotel! Thanks for any help or insights!


----------



## jcvalenti

Hi folks.  We have some DVC friends who are looking to unload points by early next year, and we're interested in renting them for a 5 day trip for my son's 21st birthday.  We've been to Disney many times and while our APs have expired, we might pay out of pocket just to be there during this unique time.

He's pretty interested in staying at the Riviera this time (we usually do Boardwalk), and I'm looking at a 1 BR Standard View for 4 of us.  I like the Boardwalk 1BRs, but we'd have to bring an air mattress now that both the kids are over 6 feet.  Since I expect the parks will be closing fairly early when we go, as they do even in non-Covid times, how would you all rate the Riviera for accessibility and nightlife ?  I mean, if we want to hit a monorail crawl, bars at Boardwalk area or Disney Springs for a few hours after parks close, will we need to be looking for Ubers to get back ? If we pack it in early, will there be options for a drink or two at Topolinos or Bar Riva into the evening ?   Appreciate any insight from you night owls.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

jcvalenti said:


> Hi folks.  We have some DVC friends who are looking to unload points by early next year, and we're interested in renting them for a 5 day trip for my son's 21st birthday.  We've been to Disney many times and while our APs have expired, we might pay out of pocket just to be there during this unique time.
> 
> He's pretty interested in staying at the Riviera this time (we usually do Boardwalk), and I'm looking at a 1 BR Standard View for 4 of us.  I like the Boardwalk 1BRs, but we'd have to bring an air mattress now that both the kids are over 6 feet.  Since I expect the parks will be closing fairly early when we go, as they do even in non-Covid times, how would you all rate the Riviera for accessibility and nightlife ?  I mean, if we want to hit a monorail crawl, bars at Boardwalk area or Disney Springs for a few hours after parks close, will we need to be looking for Ubers to get back ? If we pack it in early, will there be options for a drink or two at Topolinos or Bar Riva into the evening ?   Appreciate any insight from you night owls.


Hi there!  Go for it, it's a lovely place (not that I'm biased   ).  I haven't been since the pandemic began so I don't know what would be open or not.

When early next year?  It's booking up!  Here's what I'm seeing right now:


----------



## NavyDoc

jcvalenti said:


> Hi folks.  We have some DVC friends who are looking to unload points by early next year, and we're interested in renting them for a 5 day trip for my son's 21st birthday.  We've been to Disney many times and while our APs have expired, we might pay out of pocket just to be there during this unique time.
> 
> He's pretty interested in staying at the Riviera this time (we usually do Boardwalk), and I'm looking at a 1 BR Standard View for 4 of us.  I like the Boardwalk 1BRs, but we'd have to bring an air mattress now that both the kids are over 6 feet.  Since I expect the parks will be closing fairly early when we go, as they do even in non-Covid times, how would you all rate the Riviera for accessibility and nightlife ?  I mean, if we want to hit a monorail crawl, bars at Boardwalk area or Disney Springs for a few hours after parks close, will we need to be looking for Ubers to get back ? If we pack it in early, will there be options for a drink or two at Topolinos or Bar Riva into the evening ?   Appreciate any insight from you night owls.



We were just there in August; Topolino's was open but you couldn't access the bar without a dining reservation, but was well worth it (Got the lamb shank and their Modern Old Fashioned).  Bar Riva was open and had full bar capabilities. (Would highly recommend the Brie and the Almande Grog, interesting Disney twist on the Riviera Cocktail).

Getting to other resorts/boardwalk can be relatively easy if the Skyliner is running. For more reliability, you'll want to drive or Uber. Monorail loop is a bit more challenging, but not impossible. Disney Springs is a little bit of a hassle with the temperature checkpoints and current capacity limits on bus service. Definitely thankful we had driven our POV and could come and go as we pleased.


----------



## jcvalenti

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Hi there!  Go for it, it's a lovely place (not that I'm biased   ).  I haven't been since the pandemic began so I don't know what would be open or not.
> 
> When early next year?  It's booking up!  Here's what I'm seeing right now:



Thanks for the heads up - probably going to lock it up today, now that my Disney planning panic is kicking in.  This trip is a far cry from the last time I rented DVC points (Nov/Dec 20017) - we had to split that stay since nothing had 7 nights in a row open.  Worked out okay - gave me an excuse to tack on 2 nights at Poly Club Level, which I always wanted to do.


----------



## jcvalenti

NavyDoc said:


> We were just there in August; Topolino's was open but you couldn't access the bar without a dining reservation, but was well worth it (Got the lamb shank and their Modern Old Fashioned).  Bar Riva was open and had full bar capabilities. (Would highly recommend the Brie and the Almande Grog, interesting Disney twist on the Riviera Cocktail).
> 
> Getting to other resorts/boardwalk can be relatively easy if the Skyliner is running. For more reliability, you'll want to drive or Uber. Monorail loop is a bit more challenging, but not impossible. Disney Springs is a little bit of a hassle with the temperature checkpoints and current capacity limits on bus service. Definitely thankful we had driven our POV and could come and go as we pleased.



Were probably just going to do Uber ... the cost of a rental car plus parking per night would be far more than an occasional Uber XL after hours (not to mention I don't want to drive if I have a drink or two).  Good to hear about Bar Riva - I hope it's open after park hours.  A Disney Vlogger I follow just posted a Riviera stay video yesterday and it looked like he was able to just stop in at Topolino's for a drink - maybe they had walk-up availability that night.  That's definitely our "must do" restaurant this trip ... my son is a bit of a foodie and is dying to eat there for his 21st birthday dinner.  With Tiffins a no go (not doing AK this trip), Flying Fish and Jiko closed, and Cali Grill on our "on hiatus" list after two sub par visits in a row, we're looking forward to adding a few new experiences.


----------



## Disney4Ten

sam5disney said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - what's the best way to get to HS in the am for ROR boarding group? How early should we get to the sky liner station? Is it easier/better/faster to just walk over to Caribbean Beach to hop on there before the crowds arrive from POP & Riviera when the gondolas start running - which is 9am right? We were at Disney in July right after they reopened & stayed at POP and the line in the morning was crazy then so can't imagine it now that things are picking up. Looking forward to enjoying the resort but my Star Wars obsessed 12yo needs to do ROR. Of course, he's the reason we're heading back & staying at the Riviera because after breakfast at Toppolino's, he wanted to know why we weren't staying at the fancy hotel! Thanks for any help or insights!


A couple weeks ago, we took a Lyft from RR to BW at 8am and walked. We were held by the Skyliner station at HS, but first in line for temp checks before people even got off the Skyliner. In line for MMRW by 9:20, ride started at 9:30. Coffee in hand, got BG at 10. If you want to control your destiny, don't rely on Disney Transportation.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

GrtDisGuy said:


> They typically have 3 diff sizes with paper or canvas.  Paper and Canvas seemed to have same price.  We got medium size about 20x29 with frame - $213 with shipping ($20 included in the $213, and includes our 20% annual pass discount.  I think the smaller was $160 to $180 without discount and shipping, and was a good size still (13 or 16  by 20 or something like that - I can't really remember).


Here is a picture of the print we ordered noted in my earlier post.   This is with the espresso wood frame and canvas picture.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

GrtDisGuy said:


> Here is a picture of the print we ordered noted in my earlier post.   This is with the espresso wood frame and canvas picture.View attachment 527811


Thanks for sharing, it looks great!


----------



## Lva5

jcvalenti said:


> Hi folks.  We have some DVC friends who are looking to unload points by early next year, and we're interested in renting them for a 5 day trip for my son's 21st birthday.  We've been to Disney many times and while our APs have expired, we might pay out of pocket just to be there during this unique time.
> 
> He's pretty interested in staying at the Riviera this time (we usually do Boardwalk), and I'm looking at a 1 BR Standard View for 4 of us.  I like the Boardwalk 1BRs, but we'd have to bring an air mattress now that both the kids are over 6 feet.  Since I expect the parks will be closing fairly early when we go, as they do even in non-Covid times, how would you all rate the Riviera for accessibility and nightlife ?  I mean, if we want to hit a monorail crawl, bars at Boardwalk area or Disney Springs for a few hours after parks close, will we need to be looking for Ubers to get back ? If we pack it in early, will there be options for a drink or two at Topolinos or Bar Riva into the evening ?   Appreciate any insight from you night owls.


The transportation is pretty good. We had no issues with a bus to/from DS on our last trip, even with limited spacing for COVID. The Skyliner lines weren't bad either - just have to keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## Tigger's ally

GrtDisGuy said:


> Here is a picture of the print we ordered noted in my earlier post.   This is with the espresso wood frame and canvas picture.View attachment 527811


I love that, too bad it came sideways.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Tigger's ally said:


> I love that, too bad it came sideways.


LOL.  I couldn't figure it out how to get it turned right and gave up . . .


----------



## masupo

GrtDisGuy said:


> LOL.  I couldn't figure it out how to get it turned right and gave up . . .



Did it work?

Edit: It did  I love this picture! It's nice to see how it turned out


----------



## GrtDisGuy

masupo said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Edit: It did  I love this picture! It's nice to see how it turned out
> 
> View attachment 527879


Fantastic!  Thanks!!


----------



## LSchrow

jcvalenti said:


> Were probably just going to do Uber ... the cost of a rental car plus parking per night would be far more than an occasional Uber XL after hours (not to mention I don't want to drive if I have a drink or two).


Just to clarify: you don't pay for overnight parking if staying on a DVC reservation.
You're still probably better off Uber-ing, but it's good to know your options


----------



## Sandisw

Castillo Mom said:


> Good morning neighbors!
> 
> Quick question.  I have a surplus of PVB points that I'll need to use in '21 for our next trip before I dip into my shiny new RIV points.  Has anyone experienced issues booking a dedicated standard view two bedroom at the seven month mark?



I have seen them available so it’s possible,  The bigger problem right now is that COVId through a wrench into booking and so we don’t have any real data yet for much of the year,

Now, I will say they Didn’t last long but depending on when you are going, it’s possible for sure,


----------



## Castillo Mom

Sandisw said:


> I have seen them available so it’s possible,  The bigger problem right now is that COVId through a wrench into booking and so we don’t have any real data yet for much of the year,
> 
> Now, I will say they Didn’t last long but depending on when you are going, it’s possible for sure,



We'll be going during F&W and beginning of the 50th anniversary, so I think I should probably play it safe and use the 11 month booking advantage.  I decided to use PVB points at AKV.  I have a March UY, so I can technically use them for Festival of the Arts in February of '22, but I risk losing those points if an emergency comes up.


----------



## Luv2trav

Hi all.  We are staying here for first time with my DH at end of Oct (PV studio) then again in Dec with our 2 sons (19/17)(1 bedroom PV) Is everything open at the resort? Restaurants/Bars.


----------



## jennypenny

Yes, with slightly limited hours. The only thing I saw completely closed was the airport check in desk.

I *think* everything is open at Caribbean Beach now too (or will be soon) and that's walkable if you're looking to mix it up.


----------



## Luv2trav

jennypenny said:


> Yes, with slightly limited hours. The only thing I saw completely closed was the airport check in desk.
> 
> I *think* everything is open at Caribbean Beach now too (or will be soon) and that's walkable if you're looking to mix it up.


Thank you.


----------



## sabrecmc

We are headed down for a single night Nov. 7th.  We had points left over that were expiring Nov. 30th, couldn't rent them out, and so...well, off we go!  Haven't stayed here, so excited to try a new resort and ride the Skyliner.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Hi folks! Does anyone know if RVA has accessible villas with preferred views?  We have a 2 bed villa preferred booked and we may have a friend on a wheel chair join us.  I'm wondering where the accessible rooms are (if they have them).  And if they're all on the first floor, I might end up switching to standard view since I had wanted preferred to look out onto the lake


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Hi folks! Does anyone know if RVA has accessible villas with preferred views?  We have a 2 bed villa preferred booked and we may have a friend on a wheel chair join us.  I'm wondering where the accessible rooms are (if they have them).  And if they're all on the first floor, I might end up switching to standard view since I had wanted preferred to look out onto the lake


Well, never mind! Member services gave me the direct number and I got to ask my questions.  Apparently the accessible villas are all over and one can get a higher floor regardless of view category.  

In case anyone ever needs to contact the resort directly, here's the number: 407-828-7030


----------



## HMyers12

So excited, just booked my welcome home visit for May in a 1 bedroom villa standard view!!


----------



## Tigger's ally

HMyers12 said:


> So excited, just booked my welcome home visit for May in a 1 bedroom villa standard view!!


That's what we got reserved for Dec. trip.  Looking forward to trying a new resort.


----------



## HMyers12

Tigger's ally said:


> That's what we got reserved for Dec. trip.  Looking forward to trying a new resort.


This will be our first stay here as well. Very excited to be staying some place new, we really liked the resort when we toured it.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Can someone tell me what size and type coffee filter we need for the coffee pot in a deluxe studio? Also, does the small refrigerator have a freezer area?  I was going to place a grocery order but didn't know if freezer items would fit (like a couple frozen mac n cheese or frozen burrito)? Thanks!


----------



## NavyDoc

Momtomouselover said:


> Can someone tell me what size and type coffee filter we need for the coffee pot in a deluxe studio? Also, does the small refrigerator have a freezer area?  I was going to place a grocery order but didn't know if freezer items would fit (like a couple frozen mac n cheese or frozen burrito)? Thanks!


Most deluxe studios have a kind of "dorm fridge"; probably enough room for one or two frozen dinners, but not much more.


----------



## MrsBooch

Can anyone who has recently been tell me if the "community hall" - i know it's not officially a community hall but I can't remember its proper name - is doing activities? 
Also what are the pool hours? 
Are they still doing bocce ball/other rec activities (movies outside etc).

THANKS!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Just to tag along, can anybody who has recently been to the Riv tell me the operating hours of the Skyliner?


----------



## Lorana

Are RIV owners able to pool hop at CBR?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just back. Skyliner opened at 9.  

We walked to Caribbean Beach Station on Studios days, lining up there at about 8.  Easy walk over.  If you are near the front, you beat the crowd coming over from Pop.  The Pop guests arrive before the Riviera group.  They send Riviera people to the end of the CB line.


----------



## havoc315

PatMcDuck said:


> Just back. Skyliner opened at 9.
> 
> We walked to Caribbean Beach Station on Studios days, lining up there at about 8.  Easy walk over.  If you are near the front, you beat the crowd coming over from Pop.  The Pop guests arrive before the Riviera group.  They send Riviera people to the end of the CB line.



Lining up at 8... to get a 9am Skyliner?
The line forms an hour before it opens?


----------



## kboo

Castillo Mom said:


> I decided to use PVB points at AKV. I have a March UY, so I can technically use them for Festival of the Arts in February of '22, but I risk losing those points if an emergency comes up.


I recently had to swap out points (long complicated boring story about using banked points) while making changes - it was relatively simple to do on the phone with MS: I had BLT points booked at AKV and RIV points booked at BCV and wanted to switch to use RIV points at AKV and the BLT points at BCV. It took a little while but wasn't too hard. 




havoc315 said:


> Lining up at 8... to get a 9am Skyliner?
> The line forms an hour before it opens?


If so, I would just suck it up and uber ... !


----------



## haleofafamily

Does the Riviera have buses to every park or do you have to take the skyliner to Epcot and Hollywood Studios?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

haleofafamily said:


> Does the Riviera have buses to every park or do you have to take the skyliner to Epcot and Hollywood Studios?


There are buses to every park. I assume during the times that the Skyliner is running the buses to EPCOT and DHS are less frequent.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Since they're only allowing parking for people staying at the resort or with an ADR, what's the best way to visit Riviera and eat at Primo Piatto (QS, so no ADR)?  

Bus or drive to DS and take a bus from there to RIV?

Is it possible to park at CBR and walk over or are they only allowing people staying at CBR to park there?


----------



## gottalovepluto

havoc315 said:


> Lining up at 8... to get a 9am Skyliner?
> The line forms an hour before it opens?


I’ve read that suggestion elsewhere as well. We made the decision this evening to ditch DHS morning rush. ROTR isn’t going anywhere so we’re gonna hit up DHS from lunch to close instead, hopefully this allows the Skyliner rush to process through.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Does anyone know if Topolino’s breakfast is available for walk up? Like, I know they have a walk up digital waitlist but I’m wondering if it’s ever actually open. I’ve been searching for reservations using TP but in vain so far. Trip is still a month out so definitely time for something to open, just wondering if there’s any shot at an alternative.


----------



## Pyotr

4K WDW posted a 4K walkthrough a couple days ago.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Wow!


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

This might be a strange question but does anyone know if Bar Riva or the balcony/alcoves off of the main lobby have outlets?  I am work from home and thought, why not work from Disney!  So I booked a few days at the Riviera.  I'd like someplace that I can work (and need an outlet for my laptop) on my arrival day in case my room isn't ready yet.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DisneyDayDreamin71 said:


> This might be a strange question but does anyone know if Bar Riva or the balcony/alcoves off of the main lobby have outlets?  I am work from home and thought, why not work from Disney!  So I booked a few days at the Riviera.  I'd like someplace that I can work (and need an outlet for my laptop) on my arrival day in case my room isn't ready yet.


I don't know, but I like the Bar/Work idea


----------



## DISguyDennis

DisneyDayDreamin71 said:


> This might be a strange question but does anyone know if Bar Riva or the balcony/alcoves off of the main lobby have outlets?  I am work from home and thought, why not work from Disney!  So I booked a few days at the Riviera.  I'd like someplace that I can work (and need an outlet for my laptop) on my arrival day in case my room isn't ready yet.


I'm not sure about those spots, but I've seen outlets in the voyagers' lounge behind Le Petit cafe.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Since they're only allowing parking for people staying at the resort or with an ADR, what's the best way to visit Riviera and eat at Primo Piatto (QS, so no ADR)?
> 
> Bus or drive to DS and take a bus from there to RIV?
> 
> Is it possible to park at CBR and walk over or are they only allowing people staying at CBR to park there?


Didn't see any responses about getting to RIV from AKV, but I had another thought.  I see where you can schedule an open house tour of RIV.  If we're going on a tour, can we park at RIV?

I assume it's then ok for us to stick around at RIV to shop, eat, etc. and not have to leave as soon as the tour is over?  Is there a time limit (I think I recall seeing people say 3 hours for meal reservations)?

Of course, if this is feasible, it does come with the added risk that (although pictures/videos have not persuaded me), seeing it in person might make us fall in love with RIV!    My bank account hopes that doesn't happen!


----------



## Pyotr

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Didn't see any responses about getting to RIV from AKV, but I had another thought.  I see where you can schedule an open house tour of RIV.  If we're going on a tour, can we park at RIV?
> 
> I assume it's then ok for us to stick around at RIV to shop, eat, etc. and not have to leave as soon as the tour is over?  Is there a time limit (I think I recall seeing people say 3 hours for meal reservations)?
> 
> Of course, if this is feasible, it does come with the added risk that (although pictures/videos have not persuaded me), seeing it in person might make us fall in love with RIV!    My bank account hopes that doesn't happen!



You could take a bus from AKV to either HS or Epcot and take the Skyliner to the Riv.


----------



## Wedgeout

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Didn't see any responses about getting to RIV from AKV, but I had another thought.  I see where you can schedule an open house tour of RIV.  If we're going on a tour, can we park at RIV?
> 
> I assume it's then ok for us to stick around at RIV to shop, eat, etc. and not have to leave as soon as the tour is over?  Is there a time limit (I think I recall seeing people say 3 hours for meal reservations)?
> 
> Of course, if this is feasible, it does come with the added risk that (although pictures/videos have not persuaded me), seeing it in person might make us fall in love with RIV!    My bank account hopes that doesn't happen!


Just a thought. Bus from AKV to Hollywood Studios. Transfer to the Skyliner. Also put a freeze first on the bank account


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Pyotr said:


> You could take a bus from AKV to either HS or Epcot and take the Skyliner to the Riv.


Thanks.  Trying to avoid taking a bus if possible, but parking at a park and taking a bus might be better than parking at DS and taking the bus from there.

I like the skyliner idea.  If we park at EPCOT, the problem is that we can't go through the park to get to the International Gate/ skyliner station.  If we park at DHS, is the skyliner station accessible from the parking lot?  We haven't been to WDW since they added it.


----------



## Pyotr

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Thanks.  Trying to avoid taking a bus if possible, but parking at a park and taking a bus might be better than parking at DS and taking the bus from there.
> 
> I like the skyliner idea.  If we park at EPCOT, the problem is that we can't go through the park to get to the International Gate/ skyliner station.  If we park at DHS, is the skyliner station accessible from the parking lot?  We haven't been to WDW since they added it.



Yes. At DHS the Skyliner Station is before the entrance.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Are they checking at the toll plaza whether you have a reservation for that park?  Will they allow cars in to the DHS parking lot if you don't have a park reservation?


----------



## Akck

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Are they checking at the toll plaza whether you have a reservation for that park?  Will they allow cars in to the DHS parking lot if you don't have a park reservation?



They don’t check for park reservations, other than scanning your magic band for your resort for free parking


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Akck said:


> They don’t check for park reservations, other than scanning your magic band for your resort for free parking


Thanks.  Sounds like the DHS/skyliner option will work for us.


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

DISguyDennis said:


> I'm not sure about those spots, but I've seen outlets in the voyagers' lounge behind Le Petit cafe.


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Didn't see any responses about getting to RIV from AKV, but I had another thought.  I see where you can schedule an open house tour of RIV.  If we're going on a tour, can we park at RIV?
> 
> I assume it's then ok for us to stick around at RIV to shop, eat, etc. and not have to leave as soon as the tour is over?  Is there a time limit (I think I recall seeing people say 3 hours for meal reservations)?
> 
> Of course, if this is feasible, it does come with the added risk that (although pictures/videos have not persuaded me), seeing it in person might make us fall in love with RIV!    My bank account hopes that doesn't happen!



If you schedule the tour for RIV you can park in the visitor's lot at RIV.  The DVC rep you schedule the tour with will call ahead to RIV and let them know you're coming. At least, that's what they did for us in August when we were staying at AKV and toured RIV.  We drove to RIV and parked there, took the tour, walked the grounds, spent time there looking around the lobby, then headed back to AKV.

Oh and yes, after the tour, it's VERY hard not to want to buy RIV.  It took me about 2-3 weeks after I was home until the itch to buy more points finally left.   It truly is a gorgeous place, the grounds are beautiful, the rooms, lobby, everything is so elegant and impressive.


----------



## kboo

DISguyDennis said:


> I'm not sure about those spots, but I've seen outlets in the voyagers' lounge behind Le Petit cafe.


I was just about to say the same thing. That would be a lovely place to work, IMO.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Good afternoon neighbors!  My 11-month booking window for Riviera opens up in about 10 days.  I've been reading opinions on room views.  The consensus seems to be that preferred view isn't really worth it and that a standard on a high floor is just as good or possibly better.  Do you all concur?  I need to make up my mind!


----------



## CarolynFH

Castillo Mom said:


> Good afternoon neighbors!  My 11-month booking window for Riviera opens up in about 10 days.  I've been reading opinions on room views.  The consensus seems to be that preferred view isn't really worth it and that a standard on a high floor is just as good or possibly better.  Do you all concur?  I need to make up my mind!


We don’t own DRR, but we stayed in a 7th floor standard view 1BR in late January. We had a wonderful view of Spaceship Earth and the high EPCOT fireworks. That said, I have no complaints about the preferred view photos I’ve seen posted, so it comes down to what you consider a more desirable view.


----------



## jennypenny

I've stayed in both. *In general* I'd agree that preferred isn't necessarily better, but a bad standard view could be a low floor looking at the parking lot, whereas a bad preferred view would be (IMO) that awkward corner by the kiddie pool that's dark and noisy with a so-so view. With standard you're taking a chance at getting nothing but parking lot, if you're ok with that (and also some traffic noise when on the balcony).


----------



## Castillo Mom

jennypenny said:


> I've stayed in both. *In general* I'd agree that preferred isn't necessarily better, but a bad standard view could be a low floor looking at the parking lot, whereas a bad preferred view would be (IMO) that awkward corner by the kiddie pool that's dark and noisy with a so-so view. With standard you take you're taking a chance at getting nothing but parking lot, if you're ok with that (and also some traffic noise when on the balcony).



I was going to request a high floor if booking standard.  I know it's not a guarantee, but I'd like to save on points even though technically I have plenty for preferred.  It'll be our first stay at Riviera and we haven't been to WDW since '18,  plus the 50th celebration which is why I can't seem to make up my mind.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Castillo Mom said:


> Good afternoon neighbors!  My 11-month booking window for Riviera opens up in about 10 days.  I've been reading opinions on room views.  The consensus seems to be that preferred view isn't really worth it and that a standard on a high floor is just as good or possibly better.  Do you all concur?  I need to make up my mind!


How exciting!  I LOVED the preferred view.  Had a beautiful view of the pool area, sky liner and lake (I know . . . and the nice moderate resort too ).  I would only book preferred now unless I was trying to stretch my points or if my points didn't work out for it.  You will really enjoy no matter what view.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Castillo Mom said:


> I was going to request a high floor if booking standard.  I know it's not a guarantee, but I'd like to save on points even though technically I have plenty for preferred.  It'll be our first stay at Riviera and we haven't been to WDW since '18,  plus the 50th celebration which is why I can't seem to make up my mind.


If it's your first time in two years AND your Welcome Home to your new home resort AND you have the points... I say live large, girl!  Go with preferred and when you check in let them know it's your Welcome Home so they give you all the love .  On our upcoming WH in February 2021 are are doing a 2 Bedroom Preferred - haha.  And then in July we're coming back and doing 2 nights Tower, 2 nights Deluxe Standard, 5 nights 2 Bedroom Preferred Lock-Off so we'll have experienced all the room sizes except the GV (which will be back and do in either 22 or 23). That said... there are a lot of different options for Preferred so depends what you like.  I think I might want (high floor duh) overlooking the quiet pool or by the Skyliner (assuming fireworks are happening by then plus then you can easily see if Skyliner is working and are on the side where there's not kid pool noise or parking lot noise).  So, for example if you were doing a 1bedroom, like rooms ending in 11 or 17 (Skyliner) or 32 or 12 (Quiet Pool).



Here's 8632:


Or 8646:


And 8811:


----------



## vinmar4

We stayed in a one bedroom standard view room number 8271.
This is by far, the worst view that we have ever gotten in all the different categories ,in all the other resorts that we stayed before. We could not sleep past 8am because of the delivery truck' s noises, the resort's vehicles , and the workers shouting to each other from afar. We also had to call and complaint  about a bad odor when getting out to our balcony in the mornings, besides the noise. We were upgraded to a preferred view, which was very nice. I know that I requested a high floor, after reading that  a standard view could be better than preferred sometimes ,but we did not get a high floor.

Here are some pictures :


----------



## Castillo Mom

vinmar4 said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom standard view room number 8271.
> This is by far, the worse view that we have ever gotten in all the different categories ,in all the other resorts that we stayed before. We could not sleep past 8am because of the delivery truck' s noises, the resort's vehicles , and the workers shouting to each other from afar. We also had to call and complaint  about a bad odor when getting out to our balcony in the mornings, besides the noise. We were upgraded to a preferred view, which was very nice. I know that I requested a high floor, after reading that  a standard view could be better than preferred sometimes ,but we did not get a high floor.
> 
> Here are some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 533540View attachment 533541View attachment 533542


Oh no, that sounds like a horrible experience!  Whenever I’ve booked a standard view anywhere, I’ve never had unrealistic expectation.  However, I would politely asked to be moved if I were to encounter the issues you did.  Glad they were able to move you!


GrtDisGuy said:


> How exciting!  I LOVED the preferred view.  Had a beautiful view of the pool area, sky liner and lake (I know . . . and the nice moderate resort too ).  I would only book preferred now unless I was trying to stretch my points or if my points didn't work out for it.  You will really enjoy no matter what view.


Hmm, you’re not making my decision any easier!


UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> If it's your first time in two years AND your Welcome Home to your new home resort AND you have the points... I say live large, girl!  Go with preferred and when you check in let them know it's your Welcome Home so they give you all the love .  On our upcoming WH in February 2021 are are doing a 2 Bedroom Preferred - haha.  And then in July we're coming back and doing 2 nights Tower, 2 nights Deluxe Standard, 5 nights 2 Bedroom Preferred Lock-Off so we'll have experienced all the room sizes except the GV (which will be back and do in either 22 or 23). That said... there are a lot of different options for Preferred so depends what you like.  I think I might want (high floor duh) overlooking the quiet pool or by the Skyliner (assuming fireworks are happening by then plus then you can easily see if Skyliner is working and are on the side where there's not kid pool noise or parking lot noise).  So, for example if you were doing a 1bedroom, like rooms ending in 11 or 17 (Skyliner) or 32 or 12 (Quiet Pool).
> 
> View attachment 533431
> 
> Here's 8632:
> View attachment 533450
> 
> Or 8646:
> View attachment 533453
> 
> And 8811:
> View attachment 533451





vinmar4 said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom standard view room number 8271.
> This is by far, the worse view that we have ever gotten in all the different categories ,in all the other resorts that we stayed before. We could not sleep past 8am because of the delivery truck' s noises, the resort's vehicles , and the workers shouting to each other from afar. We also had to call and complaint  about a bad odor when getting out to our balcony in the mornings, besides the noise. We were upgraded to a preferred view, which was very nice. I know that I requested a high floor, after reading that  a standard view could be better than preferred sometimes ,but we did not get a high floor.
> 
> Here are some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 533540View attachment 533541View attachment 533542



Oh wow, thanks so much for posting the room locations!  That’s definitely going to help with my decision. 

Yeah, this trip will definitely be a special one and I hadn’t thought of mentioning to DVC that it’s our WH trip.

Well, I guess I’ll need to continue researching room views.  I‘ll have an easier time reserving our savannah view villa at AKV for the week prior to our Riviera stay.  Riviera is proving to be a bit trickier for me.


----------



## Tigger's ally

vinmar4 said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom standard view room number 8271.
> This is by far, the worse view that we have ever gotten in all the different categories ,in all the other resorts that we stayed before. We could not sleep past 8am because of the delivery truck' s noises, the resort's vehicles , and the workers shouting to each other from afar. We also had to call and complaint  about a bad odor when getting out to our balcony in the mornings, besides the noise. We were upgraded to a preferred view, which was very nice. I know that I requested a high floor, after reading that  a standard view could be better than preferred sometimes ,but we did not get a high floor.
> 
> Here are some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 533540View attachment 533541View attachment 533542


8 a.m.?   I cant sleep past 5 at WDW and i often shut down the bars. I AM a Tigger though.


----------



## jennypenny

That view of the delivery area is awful! 

I don't know why DVC doesn't categorize those types of rooms at the resorts (like the WL dumpster view) as 'value' and lower the points. I'd be ok with reallocating points and raising them a tiny bit on all the others. Seems fair since rooms like that delivery area view are light years away from the beautiful 8th floor standard view I had.


----------



## vinmar4

Castillo Mom said:


> Oh no, that sounds like a horrible experience!  Whenever I’ve booked a standard view anywhere, I’ve never had unrealistic expectation.  However, I would politely asked to be moved if I were to encounter the issues you did.  Glad they were able to move you!
> 
> Hmm, you’re not making my decision any easier!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, thanks so much for posting the room locations!  That’s definitely going to help with my decision.
> 
> Yeah, this trip will definitely be a special one and I hadn’t thought of mentioning to DVC that it’s our WH trip.
> 
> Well, I guess I’ll need to continue researching room views.  I‘ll have an easier time reserving our savannah view villa at AKV for the week prior to our Riviera stay.  Riviera is proving to be a bit trickier for me.



They were very nice about moving us, and almost sounded like they were not surprised to hear from us . I wonder if it's possible, when you book a standard room, to go take a look at it before you accept it.


----------



## vinmar4

Tigger's ally said:


> 8 a.m.?   I cant sleep past 5 at WDW and i often shut down the bars. I AM a Tigger though.
> [/QU
> 
> 
> jennypenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That view of the delivery area is awful!
> 
> I don't know why DVC doesn't categorize those types of rooms at the resorts (like the WL dumpster view) as 'value' and lower the points. I'd be ok with reallocating points and raising them a tiny bit on all the others. Seems fair since rooms like that delivery area view are light years away from the beautiful 8th floor standard view I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you. To not be able to enjoy the balcony because of the noise and bad odors was awful. They also seemed not surprised at all to hear from us.
Click to expand...


----------



## havoc315

vinmar4 said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom standard view room number 8271.
> This is by far, the worse view that we have ever gotten in all the different categories ,in all the other resorts that we stayed before. We could not sleep past 8am because of the delivery truck' s noises, the resort's vehicles , and the workers shouting to each other from afar. We also had to call and complaint  about a bad odor when getting out to our balcony in the mornings, besides the noise. We were upgraded to a preferred view, which was very nice. I know that I requested a high floor, after reading that  a standard view could be better than preferred sometimes ,but we did not get a high floor.
> 
> Here are some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 533540View attachment 533541View attachment 533542



After seeing this... I switched my home coming trip from standard to preferred, lol. But now I had to dip into borrowing some 2022 points.


----------



## Fangorn

havoc315 said:


> ...But now I had to dip into borrowing some 2022 points.



Welcome to the Darkside!

Steve


----------



## Pyotr

A few weeks back I was able to book a Tower Studio for the first weekend in May. The wife and I like to take an adults trip in the late spring after tax season (she’s a CPA).  

Last night I checked and a Standard Studio was available. I booked it immediately. In deciding between the two, there is only a 2 points difference between the different rooms. 17 for the TS and 19 for the preferred.

While I would love to try a TS, it’s hard to justify not using an extra two points for considerably more room.

Am I only one who thinks the TS are overpriced?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Pyotr said:


> A few weeks back I was able to book a Tower Studio for the first weekend in May. The wife and I like to take an adults trip in the late spring after tax season (she’s a CPA).
> 
> Last night I checked and a Standard Studio was available. I booked it immediately. In deciding between the two, there is only a 2 points difference between the different rooms. 17 for the TS and 19 for the preferred.
> 
> While I would love to try a TS, it’s hard to justify not using an extra two points for considerably more room.
> 
> Am I only one who thinks the TS are overpriced?


Agreed - overpriced but still want to try - haha.  We're going to do 2 nights there and see how we feel


----------



## jamesweikamp

Pyotr said:


> A few weeks back I was able to book a Tower Studio for the first weekend in May. The wife and I like to take an adults trip in the late spring after tax season (she’s a CPA).
> 
> Last night I checked and a Standard Studio was available. I booked it immediately. In deciding between the two, there is only a 2 points difference between the different rooms. 17 for the TS and 19 for the preferred.
> 
> While I would love to try a TS, it’s hard to justify not using an extra two points for considerably more room.
> 
> Am I only one who thinks the TS are overpriced?



The point chart isn't friendly, but my wife and I really enjoyed the TS last year. We had plenty of room and the Epcot view was excellent.


----------



## havoc315

Pyotr said:


> A few weeks back I was able to book a Tower Studio for the first weekend in May. The wife and I like to take an adults trip in the late spring after tax season (she’s a CPA).
> 
> Last night I checked and a Standard Studio was available. I booked it immediately. In deciding between the two, there is only a 2 points difference between the different rooms. 17 for the TS and 19 for the preferred.
> 
> While I would love to try a TS, it’s hard to justify not using an extra two points for considerably more room.
> 
> Am I only one who thinks the TS are overpriced?



Not sure I would call Tower studios overpriced -- The 2 point difference is only in 1 season. For most of the year, it's a 4 point difference between TS and a standard studio. 
1 bedrooms are overpriced. Arguably, the "preferred" rooms are overpriced premium. (Actually, I'd argue they should price it into 3 different view categories -- preferred, standard lower floor (which is really a crappy parking lot view) and standard upper floor (which has a nice Epcot view).  

1 bedrooms are the most overpriced -- At more than 2x the price of studios, for the same number of beds. 

Using a summer weekend as a current example:
TS 19
Studio -std 23
Studio pfd 29
1 bed std  50
1 bed pfd 60
2 br std 64
2 br pfd 77

Total: 322

Assuming we need to keep that same total (yes, this is inexact, as technically, I would need to multiple across the number of existing rooms), I think it should be more like:

TS --- 18
Studio STD - 25
Studio pfd - 30
1 br std - 45
1 br pfr - 53
2 br std - 69
2 br pfd - 82

total: 322

This slightly reduces the premium for preferred. Slightly decreases tower studios. Slightly increases deluxe studios, and slightly increases 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Sandisw

Pyotr said:


> A few weeks back I was able to book a Tower Studio for the first weekend in May. The wife and I like to take an adults trip in the late spring after tax season (she’s a CPA).
> 
> Last night I checked and a Standard Studio was available. I booked it immediately. In deciding between the two, there is only a 2 points difference between the different rooms. 17 for the TS and 19 for the preferred.
> 
> While I would love to try a TS, it’s hard to justify not using an extra two points for considerably more room.
> 
> Am I only one who thinks the TS are overpriced?



Yes, it’s high for what you get, but when it’s one or two people, it would do the trick,  But, if I was going with DH, and it was only 2 more points for SV, I’d snag that too.


----------



## Pyotr

havoc315 said:


> Not sure I would call Tower studios overpriced -- The 2 point difference is only in 1 season. For most of the year, it's a 4 point difference between TS and a standard studio.
> 1 bedrooms are overpriced. Arguably, the "preferred" rooms are overpriced premium. (Actually, I'd argue they should price it into 3 different view categories -- preferred, standard lower floor (which is really a crappy parking lot view) and standard upper floor (which has a nice Epcot view).
> 
> 1 bedrooms are the most overpriced -- At more than 2x the price of studios, for the same number of beds.
> 
> Using a summer weekend as a current example:
> TS 19
> Studio -std 23
> Studio pfd 29
> 1 bed std  50
> 1 bed pfd 60
> 2 br std 64
> 2 br pfd 77
> 
> Total: 322
> 
> Assuming we need to keep that same total (yes, this is inexact, as technically, I would need to multiple across the number of existing rooms), I think it should be more like:
> 
> TS --- 18
> Studio STD - 25
> Studio pfd - 30
> 1 br std - 45
> 1 br pfr - 53
> 2 br std - 69
> 2 br pfd - 82
> 
> total: 322
> 
> This slightly reduces the premium for preferred. Slightly decreases tower studios. Slightly increases deluxe studios, and slightly increases 2 bedrooms.



One of the reasons I chose CC over Riviera was because a 2 bedroom at CC is less points than a 1 bedroom preferred at Riviera.

I’m going to stick with the Standard Studio for my trip. My goal is to convince the wife to get a small Riviera contract for weekend Food and Wine stays. I’m not convinced she’ll like the Tower Studio.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Pyotr said:


> One of the reasons I chose CC over Riviera was because a 2 bedroom at CC is less points than a 1 bedroom preferred at Riviera.
> 
> I’m going to stick with the Standard Studio for my trip. My goal is to convince the wife to get a small Riviera contract for weekend Food and Wine stays. I’m not convinced she’ll like the Tower Studio.



I too had to decide between CC and Riviera when I added on recently.  I ended up choosing Riviera because although very nice, the theming at CC isn't really my vibe. We also have the tendency to visit WDW during festivals, so being a quick Skyliner ride away was very appealing plus the theme is definitely meshes with my bougie sensibility.  Just kidding!    I promise, I'm not bougie!  I just love the vibe and the artwork of the resort.


----------



## Pyotr

Castillo Mom said:


> I too had to decide between CC and Riviera when I added on recently.  I ended up choosing Riviera because although very nice, the theming at CC isn't really my vibe. We also have the tendency to visit WDW during festivals, so being a quick Skyliner ride away was very appealing plus the theme is definitely meshes with my bougie sensibility.  Just kidding!  I promise, I'm not bougie! I just love the vibe and the artwork of the resort.



I’ve been to the Riviera for dinner at Toppolinos. I liked what I saw and am indifferent to the resale restrictions. Our guide really pushed CC hard when asked about the Riv.



I just need to convince the wife to buy more points.


----------



## Minnie1222

Hi, is there a solid partition between these balconies? Can you see the neighbor? Which rooms are these?
Thanks.


----------



## JavaDuck

Yes there is a solid partition between the two. See the picture below.  Looks like that may be rooms that end in 34 and 36 based on this map. So rooms 8734 and 8736


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

JavaDuck said:


> Yes there is a solid partition between the two. See the picture below.  Looks like that may be rooms that end in 34 and 36 based on this map. So rooms 8734 and 8736


That pic is so helpful!  So you could peer around and barely say hello maybe but don't need to be worrying about people peering in your bedroom window.


----------



## Dug720

Castillo Mom said:


> Good afternoon neighbors!  My 11-month booking window for Riviera opens up in about 10 days.  I've been reading opinions on room views.  The consensus seems to be that preferred view isn't really worth it and that a standard on a high floor is just as good or possibly better.  Do you all concur?  I need to make up my mind!



I'm staying in a Studio on cash through a regular Disney reservation in January - I was in a Tower, Studios but with the discount - which didn't apply to Tower Studios - my TA emailed and said for a little less she could get me into a Standard View Studio or about $100 more for the whole trip a Preferred View Studio. I personally opted for the Preferred View because I'm not getting in until about midnight, which gives plenty of time for them to take a room assigned to me and give it to someone else fussing about their view leaving me with a low-floor parking lot. (The times my rooms have been nothing close to my requests (I know, they are only requests but with earlier arrivals I've been much closer) have been when I've gotten in close to midnight - and until that room number is sent they can change it, so while I have no proof it just feels like the later arrivals risk having their assigned room given away and getting stuck with less desirable ones.) I'd rather have a so-so Preferred View if what initially gets assigned gets given to someone fussing than a crappy Standard View. Even if it's a little more. (Initial budget was a Poly Studio before that mess started, so even the $100ish more is well within my budget.)


----------



## sethschroeder

4k Videos


----------



## kmermaid

Just returned from a long weekend at RR.  We paid cash because my points are tied up in a March res at VGF.  We just needed a break from work.  I had a preferred studio book on cash.  Upon arrival I asked the cost of upgrading to a 1 bedroom preferred.  We were given 8732 with pixie dust - no charge.  Great room not too far from elevators but quiet.  Don't know how we will go back to studios!  If anyone has any questions I will try to answer.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kmermaid said:


> Just returned from a long weekend at RR.  We paid cash because my points are tied up in a March res at VGF.  We just needed a break from work.  I had a preferred studio book on cash.  Upon arrival I asked the cost of upgrading to a 1 bedroom preferred.  We were given 8732 with pixie dust - no charge.  Great room not too far from elevators but quiet.  Don't know how we will go back to studios!  If anyone has any questions I will try to answer.


OO - the 32 room location is like where I want to try the most -  and a high floor!  You got a primo one bedroom it seems.  Pixie dust indeed - so happy for you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

kmermaid said:


> Just returned from a long weekend at RR.  We paid cash because my points are tied up in a March res at VGF.  We just needed a break from work.  I had a preferred studio book on cash.  Upon arrival I asked the cost of upgrading to a 1 bedroom preferred.  We were given 8732 with pixie dust - no charge.  Great room not too far from elevators but quiet.  Don't know how we will go back to studios!  If anyone has any questions I will try to answer.


Don't have a question but could your pixie dust rub off on me?  Staying in a 1 bedroom in 37 days.  Don't need an upgrade just would like to have a similar high floor room.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> OO - the 32 room location is like where I want to try the most -  and a high floor!  You got a primo one bedroom it seems.  Pixie dust indeed - so happy for you!


Same here! Especially the highest floor.  We can rock/paper/scissors for it if we happen to be checking in at the same time   
Of course, we'll then be told by the front desk that it's taken because the lurkers on this site are attentive to these details and will have arrived earlier lol


----------



## Tink Fans

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't have a question but could your pixie dust rub off on me?  Staying in a 1 bedroom in 37 days.  Don't need an upgrade just would like to have a similar high floor room.


Me too!!!    Right after you in 52 days And have a one bedroom preferred view booked. I only requested a high floor. With the way things are going in this world I’ll just be happy to get there — the high floor will be a bonus!


----------



## gottalovepluto

kmermaid said:


> Just returned from a long weekend at RR.  We paid cash because my points are tied up in a March res at VGF.  We just needed a break from work.  I had a preferred studio book on cash.  Upon arrival I asked the cost of upgrading to a 1 bedroom preferred.  We were given 8732 with pixie dust - no charge.  Great room not too far from elevators but quiet.  Don't know how we will go back to studios!  If anyone has any questions I will try to answer.


How long do you recommend allowing to Skyliner to EP now that everyone gets their own car?


----------



## kmermaid

gottalovepluto said:


> How long do you recommend allowing to Skyliner to EP now that everyone gets their own car?


We actually only went to EPCOT on arrival day so it was after it had already opened (around noon) so I really don't know how long the line was.  Anytime we rode this there was no line waiting.  As for HS I will say we did not take the skyliner from the resort for park opening.  On day 1 we ate breakfast at Ale & Compass at 7am and walked to HS arriving around 8:10.  Got in the far left lane ( two lanes formed of groups) and they took that line over around 8:40 to wait for temp checks.  They probably started checks at 8:45 and we went right into the parks.  We went straight into MMRR and were off by 9am and the line was already long.  The 2nd day at HS we walked over to the CBR skyliner station and arrived before the people that had been waiting at RR skyliner.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

gottalovepluto said:


> How long do you recommend allowing to Skyliner to EP now that everyone gets their own car?


Epcot was easy for us to get to in September From Riviera.  No wait.  Loved the sky liner experience.  Then we went to Hollywood studios - I got cranky.  I did.  We had to get off and get in a long line (about 30 minutes to change lines).  We left 8 am and got to Hollywood studios by 9 - so really not that bad - just need to have the right expectations and stay calm .


----------



## CarolynFH

GrtDisGuy said:


> Epcot was easy for us to get to in September From Riviera.  No wait.  Loved the sky liner experience.  Then we went to Hollywood studios - I got cranky.  I did.  We had to get off and get in a long line (about 30 minutes to change lines).  We left 8 am and got to Hollywood studios by 9 - so really not that bad - just need to have the right expectations and stay calm .


Now that people won’t have to be in the park before 10 to get BGs, I think the lines for the Skyliner to DHS for opening won’t be as bad as they have been recently.


----------



## disneyfunfamily4

We currently have a 1 bedroom preferred view booked. We’re a family of 4 and we’re traveling with our 17 &19 year old daughters. We were originally booked in a 1 bedroom standard view and I changed to the preferred view. Now I’m seeing a 2 bedroom standard view is available for just a few more points. Should I change to the 2 bedroom for more space (mostly the 2nd bathroom)? I’m torn. I’m really looking forward to the view but the extra space would be nice. We’re doing a split stay and moving to a 2 bedroom preferred at SSR for the 2nd half of our stay.


----------



## kmermaid

disneyfunfamily4 said:


> We currently have a 1 bedroom preferred view booked. We’re a family of 4 and we’re traveling with our 17 &19 year old daughters. We were originally booked in a 1 bedroom standard view and I changed to the preferred view. Now I’m seeing a 2 bedroom standard view is available for just a few more points. Should I change to the 2 bedroom for more space (mostly the 2nd bathroom)? I’m torn. I’m really looking forward to the view but the extra space would be nice. We’re doing a split stay and moving to a 2 bedroom preferred at SSR for the 2nd half of our stay.


Extra space is great with teenagers - Its why we are DVC, we value our personal space.  But if you are only there for a couple of days and then packing up and moving I bet the girls will just live out of the suitcase.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyfunfamily4 said:


> We currently have a 1 bedroom preferred view booked. We’re a family of 4 and we’re traveling with our 17 &19 year old daughters. We were originally booked in a 1 bedroom standard view and I changed to the preferred view. Now I’m seeing a 2 bedroom standard view is available for just a few more points. Should I change to the 2 bedroom for more space (mostly the 2nd bathroom)? I’m torn. I’m really looking forward to the view but the extra space would be nice. We’re doing a split stay and moving to a 2 bedroom preferred at SSR for the 2nd half of our stay.



I vote yes! I just stayed in a 1 bedroom with just me and my DD24 and we released we don’t travel just the two of us in a studio any longer,  Lol


----------



## disneyfunfamily4

We moved to the 2 bedroom. My husband and kids voted more space over view.  We bought in to DVC when the kids were little and a studio was fine. The past few years we’ve been in a 1 bedroom. We own at BLT and CC so the 2nd full bath in the 1 bedroom at BLT has been great. This will be our first time staying in a 2 bedroom. I think it will soon be time to add more points or leave the kids at home. I’m hoping this stay convinces my husband we need a RR contact!


----------



## Fangorn

disneyfunfamily4 said:


> ... I think it will soon be time to add more points or leave the kids at home. I’m hoping this stay convinces my husband we need a RR contact!



I vote for leaving the kids at home.   

Steve


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello everyone! We are here now and LOVING the RIV! I was beyond estatic to try that glorious monte Cristo from Bar Riva and it seems to have completely disappeared from the menu as of yesterday! I am hoping it is a glitch! We had dinner at Topolinos and it is a gorgeous restaurant! The room is lovely.  This resort might be our new favorite!!


----------



## Fangorn

The Monte Cristo has not been on the menu since the reopening. Hopefully it will return at some point as guest volume increases.

Steve


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I see where you can schedule an open house tour of RIV.  If we're going on a tour, can we park at RIV?
> 
> Of course, if this is feasible, it does come with the added risk that (although pictures/videos have not persuaded me), seeing it in person might make us fall in love with RIV!    My bank account hopes that doesn't happen!


We ended up parking at DHS and taking the Skyliner over to RIV to look around.  While there, we ate some Croque Monsieurs at Primo Piatto and had some pastries, cakes, and sweets (read: one of everything) from the Le Petit Cafe in the lobby.

    

We took a tour and (as I feared) my wife fell in love with the place... except for the walk-in closet (er, I mean tower "studio").  The grand villa is magnificent and the other rooms were great too.  We aren't in the market for more points right now, but I suspect in the next year or so RIV might end up being where we add on.

There are some facets of the resort that were "meh" to me (rather un-grand lobby, for example).  But the rooms, artwork, etc. were all wonderful.


----------



## Fangorn

Grumpy by Birth said:


> ...
> There are some facets of the resort that were "meh" to me (rather un-grand lobby, for example).  But the rooms, artwork, etc. were all wonderful.



The thing about the lobby, though, is that it's a DVC resort. Owners tend to not care much for grand lobbies, as those types of things are viewed as adding to maintenance costs without providing much value to the owners. I'd rather the money be put into rooms, food service, pools and amenities that will actually be used as opposed to the splashy elements that wow visitors. 

Steve


----------



## jamesweikamp

Fangorn said:


> The thing about the lobby, though, is that it's a DVC resort. Owners tend to not care much for grand lobbies, as those types of things are viewed as adding to maintenance costs without providing much value to the owners. I'd rather the money be put into rooms, food service, pools and amenities that will actually be used as opposed to the splashy elements that wow visitors.
> 
> Steve



I have honestly not heard this take on the lobby, but it makes sense. I for one love the lobby even if its not as "grand" as CCV or VGF.


----------



## Sandisw

jamesweikamp said:


> I have honestly not heard this take on the lobby, but it makes sense. I for one love the lobby even if its not as "grand" as CCV or VGF.



I visited RIV when I was there last weekend and honestly, loved the lobby and its quaintness.

But then again, having an impressive lobby has never been on the top of my list.  My resorts of choice have always been based on ease to parks.


----------



## Cabius

disprincess2213 said:


> I was beyond estatic to try that glorious monte Cristo from Bar Riva and it seems to have completely disappeared from the menu as of yesterday!



This is heartbreaking, said the guy who ordered the monte cristo 3 times in 5 days in January.


----------



## Drewferin

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello everyone! We are here now and LOVING the RIV! I was beyond estatic to try that glorious monte Cristo from Bar Riva and it seems to have completely disappeared from the menu as of yesterday! I am hoping it is a glitch! We had dinner at Topolinos and it is a gorgeous restaurant! The room is lovely.  This resort might be our new favorite!!


Does Bar Riva have their Monte Cristo back on the menu??? It was taken off at the menu when we were there is Aug... We have a Riveria stay in Dec over Christmas and we really want the Monte Cristo back!!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

jamesweikamp said:


> I have honestly not heard this take on the lobby, but it makes sense. I for one love the lobby even if its not as "grand" as CCV or VGF.





Sandisw said:


> I visited RIV when I was there last weekend and honestly, loved the lobby and its quaintness.
> 
> But then again, having an impressive lobby has never been on the top of my list.  My resorts of choice have always been based on ease to parks.


We didn't dislike the lobby, but compared to the extravagance of the grand villa, arch mosaics, fountains, etc., it just seemed rather understated and small.  But the decor did still have an elegance to it.

ETA: and did I mention the baked goods at Le Petit Cafe?


----------



## Castillo Mom

Fangorn said:


> The thing about the lobby, though, is that it's a DVC resort. Owners tend to not care much for grand lobbies, as those types of things are viewed as adding to maintenance costs without providing much value to the owners. I'd rather the money be put into rooms, food service, pools and amenities that will actually be used as opposed to the splashy elements that wow visitors.
> 
> Steve



I haven't stayed at RIV yet, but I don't mind the lobby based on the YouTube videos I've seen.  What you're saying makes sense, the lobbies at DVC-dedicated additions at resorts such as Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Contemporary aren't spectacular.  They're all nice though and I agree that I'd rather see the money spent on quality dining options or other amenities.


----------



## summerw

Hey, everyone. I’ve been trying to get to posting some pics and info from my trip, but the beauty of the Riviera struck us too hard and we realized we need more points to stay in the 1 bedroom and are buying a resale contract right now! So that’s been taking up my Disney free time. 

We bid on a BWV contract but always do a split stay and this will free up half our Riviera points. 
We got upgraded from a studio at CCV to a 1 bedroom and loved it but once we checked into our 1 bedroom at Riviera, it was all over. That room is so large and beautiful!!

A few quick notes on things that come up a lot... We had a standard view. I’ll check my notes and post the room number later, but it was toward the center. We had an indirect but great view of Epcot. Although I think the preferred views are beautiful and I’d love a view of the Skyliner,  Epcot is a view I personally prefer so I’d  probably always book Standard to save the points. YMMV.

I agree the scaled down lobby is intentional. With the resort being all DVC, who wants visitors clogging up the lobby of our home? Lol. I think all the marble and decor is beautiful, but I love understated elegance.

Bar Riva and the pool were a nice mix of nightlife, certainly less quiet than WL in the evening. I walked over to CB one night though and that had even more energy. Banana Cabana would be a great evening bar alternative. 

We didn’t do Epcot at rope drop and the time we rope dropped HS we had an early ADR for Ale & Compass so we walked over. However, we never waited more than a few minutes for the Skyliner. The one exception is when there’s lightning and you have to catch a bus from BWV. The chat function on DME was helpful for checking in as to whether it was running. We did have to catch a bus once. It was a little hectic at the BWV bus stop but a nice bus driver took us within minutes of arriving and informed the passengers who were heading to Disney Springs they’d be making an unscheduled stop. 

I’ll post pics soon. I feel so lucky to be an owner at this beautiful place. We were all so sad to leave it!!


----------



## TinkB278

summerw said:


> Hey, everyone. I’ve been trying to get to posting some pics and info from my trip, but the beauty of the Riviera struck us too hard and we realized we need more points to stay in the 1 bedroom and are buying a resale contract right now! So that’s been taking up my Disney free time.
> 
> We bid on a BWV contract but always do a split stay and this will free up half our Riviera points.
> We got upgraded from a studio at CCV to a 1 bedroom and loved it but once we checked into our 1 bedroom at Riviera, it was all over. That room is so large and beautiful!!
> 
> A few quick notes on things that come up a lot... We had a standard view. I’ll check my notes and post the room number later, but it was toward the center. We had an indirect but great view of Epcot. Although I think the preferred views are beautiful and I’d love a view of the Skyliner,  Epcot is a view I personally prefer so I’d  probably always book Standard to save the points. YMMV.
> 
> I agree the scaled down lobby is intentional. With the resort being all DVC, who wants visitors clogging up the lobby of our home? Lol. I think all the marble and decor is beautiful, but I love understated elegance.
> 
> Bar Riva and the pool were a nice mix of nightlife, certainly less quiet than WL in the evening. I walked over to CB one night though and that had even more energy. Banana Cabana would be a great evening bar alternative.
> 
> We didn’t do Epcot at rope drop and the time we rope dropped HS we had an early ADR for Ale & Compass so we walked over. However, we never waited more than a few minutes for the Skyliner. The one exception is when there’s lightning and you have to catch a bus from BWV. The chat function on DME was helpful for checking in as to whether it was running. We did have to catch a bus once. It was a little hectic at the BWV bus stop but a nice bus driver took us within minutes of arriving and informed the passengers who were heading to Disney Springs they’d be making an unscheduled stop.
> 
> I’ll post pics soon. I feel so lucky to be an owner at this beautiful place. We were all so sad to leave it!!


Loved reading about your visit!!

I have a quick question. What do you mean by the chat function on MDE being helpful for checking the status of the Skyliner? Also, how were you notified you would need to take a BWV bus?


----------



## HMyers12

In Regards to the Lobby: The lobby reminds me a lot of boutique hotels I have stayed at in Washington, Boston, and NY. Small but stylish and welcoming, I actually like it, though I do understand it is very different from the normal Disney grand lobby.


----------



## summerw

TinkB278 said:


> Loved reading about your visit!!
> 
> I have a quick question. What do you mean by the chat function on MDE being helpful for checking the status of the Skyliner? Also, how were you notified you would need to take a BWV bus?



Thanks! 
On the main page of the MDE app, there’s a “chat with us” button that will link you to someone who can contact people around the parks. They were able to tell me whether the Skyliner was running or down. 
Once you approach the Skyliner station at the back of Epcot, they direct you to walk over to BW and the bus drivers worked out who would take who. 




HMyers12 said:


> In Regards to the Lobby: The lobby reminds me a lot of boutique hotels I have stayed at in Washington, Boston, and NY. Small but stylish and welcoming, I actually like it, though I do understand it is very different from the normal Disney grand lobby.


Agree completely.


----------



## Sydnerella

We may book a one bedroom preferred view villa as that is all that remains during our upcoming Christmas vacation. We are not dvc, we are using a pin code.

From reading a bit here (Thank you!) this category of preferred view seems to include most rooms, even those facing away from the “main ring” of the pools and lake and looking toward CBR. Im not excited though about facing the skyliner station.

How likely are we to be granted a request for a high floor facing toward that main larger ring facing the pool/lake area?

Lastly, are there different layouts for this room type other than a connecting room and non connecting - such that you have a cabinet and Mademoiselle Minnie poster versus a connecting door? Or are they all the same exact layout?


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> We may book a one bedroom preferred view villa as that is all that remains during our upcoming Christmas vacation. We are not dvc, we are using a pin code.
> 
> From reading a bit here (Thank you!) this category of preferred view seems to include most rooms, even those facing away from the “ring” of the pools and lake - looking toward CBR.
> 
> How likely are we to be granted a request to facing toward that ring, the pool/lake area?
> 
> Lastly, are there different layouts for this room type other than a connecting room and non connecting - such that you have a cabinet and Mademoiselle Minnie poster versus a connecting door? Or are they all the same exact layout?



Only difference I think is possibly an entry cabinet in a dedicated vs a doorway in lock off. 

There is very few lock offs so I would focus on location more so than Lock Off or dedicated since no real difference. 

I would just put in your primary ask for location and go from there. No guarantee but majority of rooms do fall in the category to overlook the courtyard.


----------



## kimmar067

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Depends on how much you like parking lot.  That said, depending on your room you might have a view of the fireworks that some Preferred view rooms don't have (if they have fireworks again by then).  Here are a couple standard views from rooms on 6th floor or above:
> 8625:



...the view wasn't much better in this room on the 4th floor....


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## CarolynFH

kimmar067 said:


>


Thanks for all the beautiful photos in this post and the rest.  One question, though - what's that in the box with the apple slices on top?


----------



## kimmar067

....it's oatmeal from Primo Piatto.


----------



## kimmar067

....and thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

kimmar067 said:


> ....it's oatmeal from Primo Piatto.


Thanks!  Looks yummy and like it was baked.


----------



## kimmar067

....nahhhh....just regular oatmeal.


----------



## Tigger's ally

We check in 4 weeks from today! THANKS FOR THE PICTURES!


----------



## HMyers12

Added two more days to my vacation in May, because we deserve it after this year. Standard 1 bedroom Villa Requested a high floor and mentioned to the CM working with me that I was hoping to be able to see Epcot so she added that to the request. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Sydnerella

So based on this, my room request for our preferred view one bedroom should be a courtyard view? I really want to be within the main ring facing lake, pools, but not the area on the other side of Topolinos farthest from skyliner. Floor is less important to me unless people recommend that something if far better or worse about one. Thanks!



sethschroeder said:


> Only difference I think is possibly an entry cabinet in a dedicated vs a doorway in lock off.
> 
> There is very few lock offs so I would focus on location more so than Lock Off or dedicated since no real difference.
> 
> I would just put in your primary ask for location and go from there. No guarantee but majority of rooms do fall in the category to overlook the courtyard.


----------



## kimmar067

Tigger's ally said:


> We check in 4 weeks from today! THANKS FOR THE PICTURES!


...you are simply going to LOVE it! This place is AMAZING!


----------



## kimmar067

Grumpy by Birth said:


> ....had some pastries, cakes, and sweets *(read: one of everything)* from the Le Petit Cafe in the lobby....my wife fell in love with the place... except for the *walk-in closet* (er, I mean tower "studio")....


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth said:


> ...except for the *walk-in closet* (er, I mean tower "studio").





kimmar067 said:


>



Exaggeration?  You be the judge...


----------



## Tigger's ally

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Exaggeration?  You be the judge...
> 
> View attachment 537064


They are exactly what they are advertised and sold as.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

I was wondering if anyone knew what types of villas are near the Grand Villas? I have a Grand Villa booked for the 50th and need to add another room (preferably a 2-bedroom) for additional family members. I was hoping to have them stay very close to me if possible.


----------



## Fangorn

There are 2BRs next to each Grand Villa. Below is the layout for floors 3-8. Grand Villas are in pink. Dedicated 2BRs next to the GVs on the left, and lock offs next to the GVs on the right.



Steve


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Fangorn said:


> There are 2BRs next to each Grand Villa. Below is the layout for floors 3-8. Grand Villas are in pink. Dedicated 2BRs next to the GVs on the left, and lock offs next to the GVs on the right.
> 
> View attachment 537090
> 
> Steve



Thank you!


----------



## Sydnerella

Nevermind, we waited too long to book and now its sold out. 



Sydnerella said:


> So based on this, my room request for our preferred view one bedroom should be a courtyard view? I really want to be within the main ring facing lake, pools, but not the area on the other side of Topolinos farthest from skyliner. Floor is less important to me unless people recommend that something if far better or worse about one. Thanks!


----------



## karly05

These are purely academic questions (I have no expectation of ever staying in a Grand Villa), but I've watched a bunch of videos and am curious:

The Riviera Grand Villas I've seen in videos - all the West Tower/nearest Skyliner ones look the same.

I've seen 3 different East Tower/facing main pool GVs with specific items different:
1) Looks like a unit open for media tours on resort opening (saw this one in more than one video) - The master bathroom has an "accessible" toilet with handrails, open to the whole bathroom (instead of the usual toilet in its own little private closed space).

2) Saw one video - looked like an upper floor. Master Bath had the toilet in its own private "closet" as usual. But the two secondary bedrooms each had a "dresser" completely different from the ones consistent in all the other videos (east and west), and they both looked like they could have been the flip-out twin beds (video did not show them in detail).

3) Saw one video - east tower GV looked exactly like all west tower GVs I've seen (except flopped/mirror image of course) - Master Bath toilet in the private "closet," and the exact same proper dressers commonly in the secondary bedrooms.

So after all that:
How many GVs have the open accessible toilet in the Master Bath, and do you know which units?
And is there actually a GV with the flip-down twin beds in the secondary bedrooms, or were those just odd dressers that don't match the ones in the other units?

If you've stayed in an east tower GV, I'd be curious to know what floor you were on, and if you had the accessible master bath or odd "dressers" in the secondary bedrooms.

Yes, I have way too much time on my hands...


----------



## kimmar067

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Exaggeration?  You be the judge...
> 
> View attachment 537064


Been there. Done that.
[actually, my walk-in closet at home is BIGGER!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

We're checking in at Riviera next week - anyone there now who could post a photo of the lobby sign with the November activities schedule, please? Can't find any recent photos online and I'm looking for the list of outdoor movies, Eventi Room times, etc. Thanks!


----------



## hippiechicken

limegreenmonorail said:


> We're checking in at Riviera next week - anyone there now who could post a photo of the lobby sign with the November activities schedule, please? Can't find any recent photos online and I'm looking for the list of outdoor movies, Eventi Room times, etc. Thanks!


this?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Yes, thanks so much, @Hippie!


----------



## Castillo Mom

kimmar067 said:


>



I'm desperately homesick for WDW and I think the next ten months are going to drag by, so thank you for posting these lovely photos.  I'll admit, I'm considering switching from standard view to preferred which goes against the points miser in me.


----------



## Sydnerella

Is the balcony outside Topolinos open to Riviera Resort guests without a Topolinos  reservation? Is the seating for folks from the bar, or with a dining adr or anyone?


----------



## jamesweikamp

Sydnerella said:


> Is the balcony outside Topolinos open to Riviera Resort guests without a Topolinos  reservation? Is the seating for folks from the bar, or with a dining adr or anyone?



Unless they changed the rules during COVID, resort guests can grab a drink at the bar and head to the patio. The couch seating out there is first-come, first-served. I think its a great spot to grab a drink as Topolino's has a really solid beverage program.


----------



## Sydnerella

OK, today a one bedroom preferred view opened up for our whole 8 nights!! Hooray! So excited about this as this is not only a beautiful resort but now we will also have more space to decompress and spread out in the room/balcony, even do some light cooking, or take out meals and enjoy the resort if we are not “feelin it“ at the parks and restaurants while still being on the skyliner to get back and forth from at least two parks quickly. This is giving us added piece of mind for our Thanksgiving week trip!
Is it decorated for Christmas yet? I have read much of this thread so thanks for all the info. Any Riviera pro tips are welcome!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Sydnerella said:


> OK, today a one bedroom preferred view opened up for our whole 8 nights!! Hooray! So excited about this as this is not only a beautiful resort but now we will also have more space to decompress and spread out in the room/balcony, even do some light cooking, or take out meals and enjoy the resort if we are not “feelin it“ at the parks and restaurants while still being on the skyliner to get back and forth from at least two parks quickly. This is giving us added piece of mind for our Thanksgiving week trip!
> Is it decorated for Christmas yet? I have read much of this thread so thanks for all the info. Any Riviera pro tips are welcome!


I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Sydnerella

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I'm very happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Sydnerella said:


> Is it decorated for Christmas yet? I have read much of this thread so thanks for all the info. Any Riviera pro tips are welcome!


Looks like they are doing the resort dec's one at a time.  Seems overnight last night was WL.  Night before was Grand Destino.  Pretty sure they will all be done by the time of your trip.  Pretty easy to just follow the News and Rumor thread to see pic's and everything.


----------



## kimmar067

Castillo Mom said:


> I'm desperately homesick for WDW and I think the next ten months are going to drag by, so thank you for posting these lovely photos.  I'll admit, I'm considering switching from standard view to preferred which goes against the points miser in me.


... personally, I think it's so worth it, but that's just me....it also depends upon which DVC you are staying too. Here, yes, because there IS so much to see! Love, love, LOVE watching the Skyliner....


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

kimmar067 said:


> ... personally, I think it's so worth it, but that's just me....it also depends upon which DVC you are staying too. Here, yes, because there IS so much to see! Love, love, LOVE watching the Skyliner....


Normally, I'd say save the points and get standard because normally we're in the parks all day or out doing something else around the resort or WDW, but these are not normal times.  If you'll be spending more time in the room, I think the nicer view will be worth it.


----------



## jade1

Minor question. We scored a Tower Studio last night for next weekend, just the 2 of us. However it seemed to ask for a 3rd guest? I'm assuming that might be an infant only correct?

Reason I ask is a friend is stopping by to visit, and if it was a regular studio I would  add them to the room to just to make things simple-parking band etc.

Either way works-just easier. TIA.


----------



## Sandisw

jade1 said:


> Minor question. We scored a Tower Studio last night for next weekend, just the 2 of us. However it seemed to ask for a 3rd guest? I'm assuming that might be an infant only correct?
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend is stopping by to visit, and if it was a regular studio I would  add them to the room to just to make things simple-parking band etc.
> 
> Either way works-just easier. TIA.



I have found that for other rooms too but if you attempt to book with more guests, it won’t let you.


----------



## CarolynFH

jade1 said:


> Minor question. We scored a Tower Studio last night for next weekend, just the 2 of us. However it seemed to ask for a 3rd guest? I'm assuming that might be an infant only correct?
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend is stopping by to visit, and if it was a regular studio I would  add them to the room to just to make things simple-parking band etc.
> 
> Either way works-just easier. TIA.


I believe Tower studios can book one infant under 3 but are limited to two guests age 3 and over.


----------



## Turn the Page

Fangorn said:


> The thing about the lobby, though, is that it's a DVC resort. Owners tend to not care much for grand lobbies, as those types of things are viewed as adding to maintenance costs without providing much value to the owners. I'd rather the money be put into rooms, food service, pools and amenities that will actually be used as opposed to the splashy elements that wow visitors.
> 
> Steve



The only gripe I have about the lobby is the resort store.

We haven't stayed there yet but we were at AofA on our last trip and knowing we are about to buy RIV we did quite a lot of poking around.  We brought a ton of food with us but needed a few odds and ends and I must say I was really disappointed in the selection at the store. I'm pretty sure it was worse than the food selection at AofA which surprised me given RIV has rooms with kitchen s.   We normally get a grocery delivery so it isn't a big deal, especially with the much better selection a Skyliner flight away at BCV but still, it was a touch disappointing.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Turn the Page said:


> The only gripe I have about the lobby is the resort store.
> 
> We haven't stayed there yet but we were at AofA on our last trip and knowing we are about to buy RIV we did quite a lot of poking around.  We brought a ton of food with us but needed a few odds and ends and I must say I was really disappointed in the selection at the store. I'm pretty sure it was worse than the food selection at AofA which surprised me given RIV has rooms with kitchen s.   We normally get a grocery delivery so it isn't a big deal, especially with the much better selection a Skyliner flight away at BCV but still, it was a touch disappointing.


Oh, good to know the store is subpar--and that the BCV is better, I'll check that out.  But yeah, grocery delivery is the way to go if you're doing any real cooking.  The resort store groceries are just nice in case you need an extra stick of butter or something.


----------



## sabrecmc

We did a crazy thing last weekend and flew to Disney for a night (left on the first flight out Saturday morning and took the last flight back Sunday night).  Stayed in a 1bdrm preferred view at Riviera, our first time there. It was really lovely.  The resort is gorgeous. The online pictures don't do it justice, imo.  We had a fabulous view of the skyliner and Epcot.  The CMs were all wonderful, food was good, and I liked the little cafe in the lobby.  Got a couple of glasses of wine there to have on our balcony.  Only downsides to me were the lobby is....unimpressive.  We own at AKL, so that's not a fair comparison, but still. It's rinky-dink and uninspired.  The shop was also a disappointment.  But, having said that, the bar was great, the pool areas were nice, I liked the sculpted gardens and bocce ball areas, and the skyliner to DHS (the only place we went) worked great.  Would definitely stay there again post-covid.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

sabrecmc said:


> We did a crazy thing last weekend and flew to Disney for a night (left on the first flight out Saturday morning and took the last flight back Sunday night).  Stayed in a 1bdrm preferred view at Riviera, our first time there. It was really lovely.  The resort is gorgeous. The online pictures don't do it justice, imo.  We had a fabulous view of the skyliner and Epcot.  The CMs were all wonderful, food was good, and I liked the little cafe in the lobby.  Got a couple of glasses of wine there to have on our balcony.  Only downsides to me were the lobby is....unimpressive.  We own at AKL, so that's not a fair comparison, but still. It's rinky-dink and uninspired.  The shop was also a disappointment.  But, having said that, the bar was great, the pool areas were nice, I liked the sculpted gardens and bocce ball areas, and the skyliner to DHS (the only place we went) worked great.  Would definitely stay there again post-covid.


Wow, that is a crazy thing indeed but also wonderful!


----------



## sabrecmc

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Wow, that is a crazy thing indeed but also wonderful!



Ha, yeah, I know!  We had points that expired Nov. 30th that we had banked from the previous year, so couldn't bank for 2021, so it was use them or lose them.  We also had a bunch of Southwest points from canceled flights from last year's vacation no-go.  So, basically, it was a way to burn points and have some fun without actually spending much of anything.  It was just my daughter and myself, but I splurged on the preferred view 1bdrm b/c we had the points that I basically wanted to get rid of.  It felt so indulgent! We ended up having a blast.  There is something to be said for going to Disney without any real planning and just winging it.  We packed a lot in to 2 days, let me assure you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

sabrecmc said:


> We did a crazy thing last weekend and flew to Disney for a night (left on the first flight out Saturday morning and took the last flight back Sunday night).  Stayed in a 1bdrm preferred view at Riviera, our first time there. It was really lovely.  The resort is gorgeous. The online pictures don't do it justice, imo.  We had a fabulous view of the skyliner and Epcot.  The CMs were all wonderful, food was good, and I liked the little cafe in the lobby.  Got a couple of glasses of wine there to have on our balcony.  Only downsides to me were the lobby is....unimpressive.  We own at AKL, so that's not a fair comparison, but still. It's rinky-dink and uninspired.  The shop was also a disappointment.  But, having said that, the bar was great, the pool areas were nice, I liked the sculpted gardens and bocce ball areas, and the skyliner to DHS (the only place we went) worked great.  Would definitely stay there again post-covid.



We kind of did that this past weekend.  Flew down first thing Saturday, played golf both Saturday and Sunday and flew home early Monday morning.  Quick trip with my son and we couldn't play golf at home cause of the weather. We stayed at Pop, but I have a week long vacation with the wife, daughter and grandtinker in two weeks where 4 nights will be at the Riv so we rode the skyliner over and checked it out.  Beautiful.  And I loved the lobby.  No need for big as it isn't a hotel.


----------



## DSLRuser

Tigger's ally said:


> We kind of did that this past weekend.  Flew down first thing Saturday, played golf both Saturday and Sunday and flew home early Monday morning.  Quick trip with my son and we couldn't play golf at home cause of the weather. We stayed at Pop, but I have a week long vacation with the wife, daughter and grandtinker in two weeks where 4 nights will be at the Riv so we rode the skyliner over and checked it out.  Beautiful.  And I loved the lobby.  No need for big as it isn't a hotel.



Doing that mid December.  i was watching xmas videos at disney on youtube and decided we needed a to go.  Leaving Friday after work, flying home 8am Monday.  Will just miss a half day, and get to spend saturday and sunday at EPCOT and MK.


----------



## HMyers12

Question: Has anyone had multiple EVCs in a 1 bedroom? How do you park them in the room? We will definitely have one, but my sister has been having some health issues and I worried that she may need one as well. I know at some of the resorts people can park their EVCs outside of their rooms, but I'm not sure that is an option with enclosed hallways.


----------



## DVCKing

HMyers12 said:


> Question: Has anyone had multiple EVCs in a 1 bedroom? How do you park them in the room? We will definitely have one, but my sister has been having some health issues and I worried that she may need one as well. I know at some of the resorts people can park their EVCs outside of their rooms, but I'm not sure that is an option with enclosed hallways.


We just came back from the Yacht Club and there were multiple rooms with EVC’s parked and charging in the enclosed hallways. I don’t think you will have any issues.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

i<3riviera said:


> woot, another #1 for RVA!! our neighbors (Caribbean Beach Resort) also share some of the spotlight


I saw this and deem their data faulty!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

How comfortable are the tower beds?? I saw they had availability tomorrow for a night (before we move to YC) and was debating between Riviera and CSR (tower). It’s $60 more for the Tower Riviera room and we’ve never stayed there before, just looking to do a staycation, no parks.  Thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

Turn the Page said:


> I'm pretty sure it was worse than the food selection



Can't say I would ever buy anything from a Disney store to make in the room. I would either have food delivered or use the Skyliner access to get to tons of food options.

What is missing? I guess I am confused because at AKV there was just some premade frozen meals that you microwave and what not that I remember.


----------



## Turn the Page

sethschroeder said:


> Can't say I would ever buy anything from a Disney store to make in the room. I would either have food delivered or use the Skyliner access to get to tons of food options.
> 
> What is missing? I guess I am confused because at AKV there was just some premade frozen meals that you microwave and what not that I remember.



As I recall I was looking for milk, bread, chips, mayonnaise, lettuce for sandwiches, and maybe some fresh fruit.  I could get all of that at BCV but I think all I found at RIV was chips and maybe bread.  No fruit, no condiments, lots of frozen microwaveable type things and ice cream treats though.  Now this was just a few weeks after they opened so maybe they have expanded it somewhat but I distinctly remember thinking there was a wider selection of cold medicine than there was food.


----------



## jamesweikamp

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> How comfortable are the tower beds?? I saw they had availability tomorrow for a night (before we move to YC) and was debating between Riviera and CSR (tower). It’s $60 more for the Tower Riviera room and we’ve never stayed there before, just looking to do a staycation, no parks.  Thanks!



We stayed in a tower in early March and found the beds very comfortable. My wife and I also had no issue with the size of the room and loved our view of the Epcot Fireworks.


----------



## RivShore

i<3riviera said:


> woot, another #1 for RVA!! our neighbors (Caribbean Beach Resort) also share some of the spotlight



The Never Rivieras have infiltrated all corners of the interwebs!

I mean they even used the false "studios are small" as a "con" when the studios are actually the 2nd largest on property.

And looking at the actual All Ears reviews, one low review was for tower room only and at least one was from someone who never stayed there (in true NR fashion ).

And, if you sort their reviews by current rating, Riviera is now near the top so that video is outdated already.

https://allears.net/reviews/category/disney-resorts/?sort=rating,d


----------



## sethschroeder

i<3riviera said:


> woot, another #1 for RVA!! our neighbors (Caribbean Beach Resort) also share some of the spotlight



A con is relative small studios? I guess I am wondering what that is relative to? Its the 2nd largest Studio at WDW. Across the board its at the top of the chart as far as space.

I kept 1BR/2BR POLY unranked as its not a true room type to compare.


ResortPodStudio1BR2BRGVAKV-J365 (5)720 (7)1075 (7)2349 (4)AKV-K365 (6)807 (4)1173 (4)2201 (6)BCV356 (8)719 (8)1075 (8)BLT*339 (11)*803 (5)1152 (5)*2044 (9)*BWV359 (7)*712 (10)**1071 (9)**2142 (7)*CCV338 (12)*675 (11)**1051 (11)*2237 (5)OKW*390 (3)**1005 (1)**1395 (1)**2375 (3)*POLY*447 (1)*[894] (NR)[894] (NR)RIV*255 (1)**423 (2)**813 (3)**1246 (2)**2530 (2)*SSR*355 (10)**714 (9)**1070 (10)**2113 (8)*VGF374 (4)*844 (2)**1232 (3)**2800 (1)*VWL*356 (9)*727 (6)1083 (6)


----------



## mom2elle

Does anyone know if there is a way to contact the shop at Riv to see if I could make a purchase? There was a shirt that my husband wanted when we were there in Aug, but they didn’t have his size. I have no idea if there is any way I could call to see if they have any in stock now?


----------



## Drewferin

Does Bar Riva have their Monte Cristo back yet?? Staying over Xmas and I've been dying to have one. They didnt have it in Aug when we were there which made me sad!


----------



## Fangorn

It doesn't appear to be back - not on the menu anyway. We'll be there in 2 weeks and I'm still hoping it'll be available while we're there.

Steve


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

mom2elle said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to contact the shop at Riv to see if I could make a purchase? There was a shirt that my husband wanted when we were there in Aug, but they didn’t have his size. I have no idea if there is any way I could call to see if they have any in stock now?


I posted the resort phone number a while ago on this thread. It might be worth calling that number in case they can transfer you to the shop.


----------



## DVCKing

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I saw this and deem their data faulty!


I absolutely agree. The Riviera is beautiful and I couldn’t be more happy to have it as my home resort. I also wouldn’t mind this “news” circulating so that it easier to snag a room last minute


----------



## crvetter

Drewferin said:


> Does Bar Riva have their Monte Cristo back yet?? Staying over Xmas and I've been dying to have one. They didnt have it in Aug when we were there which made me sad!


Currently staying at Riviera, as the other poster said it is not currently back. I can confirm this from
asking them directly as I was wanting order one.


----------



## crvetter

I seem to be unable to find the room view thread for Riviera if anyone can point me in that direction. However, just to post in this thread some views, this is room 8855 (east wing, close to elevators, Epcot view, 8th floor)


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

crvetter said:


> I seem to be unable to find the room view thread for Riviera if anyone can point me in that direction. However, just to post in this thread some views, this is room 8855 (east wing, close to elevators, Epcot view, 8th floor)


Hi there! Here's the room view thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/

From your pictures, I'm noticing that facing the porte cochere at RVA might be better than at VGF. The former seems to block the view less?

ETA: @summerw it might be worth it to add the link to the rooms with a view thread to the first page somewhere


----------



## Drewferin

crvetter said:


> Currently staying at Riviera, as the other poster said it is not currently back. I can confirm this from
> asking them directly as I was wanting order one.


Keep us updated on the Monte Cristo. At this point in the pandemic it doesn't make sense for Bar Riva to not offer their most popular menu item! Give the people what they want Disney!!!


----------



## jade1

Did a Tower a few days ago. Loved it and the resort. Bed was great. 15 points of dues last minute was a tremendous vale. Then moved to a 20 point studio with 2 showers-that was a great room and stay as well.


----------



## DianaMB333

How would you rate the experiences for kids there pls? (5yr old)
Trying to decide between RiV and Beach club
Thanks!


----------



## jade1

DianaMB333 said:


> How would you rate the experiences for kids there pls? (5yr old)
> Trying to decide between RiV and Beach club
> Thanks!



Hmm yea just the 2 of us. I would still go with BC simply for the play area at SAB assuming swimming is on your list. The splash area at Riviera looked very fun though as well.

I think a 5 yo would love taking the gondola each time though.

We're back at BCV now and it seems a bit more kid friendly feeling.


----------



## Castillo Mom

jade1 said:


> Did a Tower a few days ago. Loved it and the resort. Bed was great. 15 points of dues last minute was a tremendous vale. Then moved to a 20 point studio with 2 showers-that was a great room and stay as well.
> 
> View attachment 540470
> 
> View attachment 540472
> 
> View attachment 540474



The view from your room was amazing!  I'm incredibly homesick for WDW and have ten months to go before our next trip, so I'm living vicariously through others right now.  Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## jade1

Castillo Mom said:


> The view from your room was amazing!  I'm incredibly homesick for WDW and have ten months to go before our next trip, so I'm living vicariously through others right now.  Thanks for posting the photos!


Thanks. A few from other threads if you haven't seen them. Happy planning.


----------



## DianaMB333

jade1 said:


> Thanks. A few from other threads if you haven't seen them. Happy planning.
> 
> View attachment 540634
> 
> View attachment 540635
> 
> View attachment 540636
> 
> View attachment 540637
> 
> View attachment 540638
> 
> View attachment 540639


Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## summerw

Finally posting pics from our trip at the end of September. I posted a detailed report at that time on the DVCFan Facebook group--a great community there, if you don't already belong! We did a split stay with CCV-RIV-AKL. We did not want to leave Riviera. It definitely won this trip! The CMs went way above and beyond service wise. Everything at Riviera is so easy and close. Even when the Skyliner went down while at Epcot, someone grabbed us from Boardwalk within minutes of our arriving at the bus stop. The only complaint I have is that I was enjoying my time so much, I completely forgot to go out walking with the real camera so my photos are not great. Lol.

The 1 bedroom was so gorgeous, we knew we needed more points and had decided to buy a resale at another resort so we could still split stay with a 1 bedroom at Riviera. Our seller could not get it together after a month of not getting into ROFR, so the broker released us and we decided to buy 50 more points at Riviera instead! Called yesterday and the points were loaded into my account the same day. Also, I love the 6 months same as cash deal I get from Disney Visa. We still plan to make a larger resale buy at some point, but this will tide over our Riviera needs for now!

We're planning our trip for next spring and we're back at Riviera for half of it, planning another dinner at Toppolinos. The pistachio dessert in the pic, mmmmmmm. Also the pasta was excellent. It reminded me of family meals in my host family's kitchen in Italy.

We spent a decent amount of time in the pool. Riviera was planned so well with things I care about... not needing to trek through the lobby when you are wet from the pool, convenient coffee and after dinner treats (that pumpkin mousse dessert!), being able to watch our son swim while we warm up in the spa, cute activities that don't require a lot of time or planning (we loved the art scavenger hunt and the lawn games are great), great transportation (I am so in love with the Skyliner. A moment of quiet before you head to the madness of the park or a quiet time to reflect on your day as you head back).

I love that we can try so many resorts as DVC members but the Riviera has our hearts!


----------



## summerw

A few more photos


----------



## Sydnerella

Fangorn said:


> It doesn't appear to be back - not on the menu anyway. We'll be there in 2 weeks and I'm still hoping it'll be available while we're there.
> 
> Steve





Drewferin said:


> Keep us updated on the Monte Cristo. At this point in the pandemic it doesn't make sense for Bar Riva to not offer their most popular menu item! Give the people what they want Disney!!!



At MCO departing a lovely 8 night stay at Riviera - we must consider this as our first and only DVC purchase - and we learned when asking staff about this item that the way in which the sandwich is prepared is not possible to do with proper physical distancing in the kitchen so it will not return until that can be done safely for staff. No further details were provided.

LOVE LOVE LOVE this resort!


----------



## summerw

Sydnerella said:


> At MCO departing a lovely 8 night stay at Riviera - we must consider this as our first and only DVC purchase - and we learned when asking staff about this item that the way in which the sandwich is prepared is not possible to do with proper physical distancing in the kitchen so it will not return until that can be done safely for staff. No further details were provided.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this resort!



That's interesting. I hadn't at all considered that some of the items not on menus had to do with physical distancing in the kitchen. Thanks for passing that on!


----------



## jade1

Gondola went down tonight. Not sure what happened. We are at BWV but walked with a lot of folks heading to BW for a bus. Not super happy.


----------



## sethschroeder

Sounds like it went down for like 30-45 mins based on what I heard.


----------



## kboo

DVCKing said:


> I absolutely agree. The Riviera is beautiful and I couldn’t be more happy to have it as my home resort. I also wouldn’t mind this “news” circulating so that it easier to snag a room last minute


Me too! We stayed in a 1BR last December and will be in a standard studio in April with 2 kids. Looking forward to it - we had no problem with a VGF studio for a week, which felt quite large for the 4 of us. Really all that matters for us is having 2 showers in a studio! (2 toilets would be a plus, too, I guess we'll use our BLT points for a 1BR that.) 

I'm surprised that a VGF 1br is larger - we went from a VGF std 1br to a RIV std 1BR last December, and they felt the same or perhaps even a little larger at RIV. I think in addition to the rooms being *new*, the openness of the LR and more efficient use of space made the RIV feel larger. 



jade1 said:


> Hmm yea just the 2 of us. I would still go with BC simply for the play area at SAB assuming swimming is on your list. The splash area at Riviera looked very fun though as well.
> 
> I think a 5 yo would love taking the gondola each time though.
> 
> We're back at BCV now and it seems a bit more kid friendly feeling.
> 
> View attachment 540589


 Our kids were 6 and 2 at the time we were at BCV and the 6yo could swim, but the big slide was a little too big but then the little slide was across the walkway so she needed an adult with her. The problem with the sandy bottom area is that it doesn't have any deeper space for bigger kids to swim. So if the older kid actually wanted to swim somewhere, one of the adults had to take her somewhere else. 

They were 8 and 4 by the time we were at RIV and both could swim. The kids deem RIV and VGF sort of tied; they like VGF because it's near MK but they also loved the Skyliner, Topolino's and the rooms. They both thought the feature pool at RIV was a little small, and weren't in love with the slide (the big one deemed it too small, the little one didn't want to try it, go figure). We actually ended up going to the other pool to do laps (yay!) and play around. The little one likes to jump in from the side and swim, which is easier to do at the "adult" pool. 

I preferred the Riviera pool with my still young-ish kids - we are trying SAB again in the spring, which may suit them better by then.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## sethschroeder

Has anyone taken the CBR bus back from MK or AK? I am just wondering where it drops off first and how far of a walk it is? Not staying at RIV on my upcoming trip (BWV) but got to thinking you could almost grab a CBR bus instead of waiting for a RIV one and then walk back to the resort.


----------



## Doberge

sethschroeder said:


> Has anyone taken the CBR bus back from MK or AK? I am just wondering where it drops off first and how far of a walk it is? Not staying at RIV on my upcoming trip (BWV) but got to thinking you could almost grab a CBR bus instead of waiting for a RIV one and then walk back to the resort.



Last I saw, first stop incoming is Martinique (main building side) and last stop outgoing is Aruba (near Riv skyliner station).


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just checked in and got upgraded from a tower studio to a preferred studio. This room & view are stunning.


----------



## sethschroeder

Doberge said:


> Last I saw, first stop incoming is Martinique (main building side) and last stop outgoing is Aruba (near Riv skyliner station).



Not to bad of a walk back then if its not raining.


----------



## jcvalenti

Hi all.  We have a relatively short (6 days) trip planned for my son's 21st birthday in mid January ... Covid allowing.  We just got word that a 1 bedroom Villa opened up at the Riviera and since my son really loves the look of the Riviera, we deceided to move from our 2 bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk.  He's lucky I love him, because Boardwalk is my favorite place in the world.

Anyway, since we've got every day planned already, the move kind of shakes up our plans so I've got a few questions I'm hoping you all might be able to offer some advice on.  

(1) Since it's his 21st, we'll be spending some time on The Boardwalk visiting a few bars after Epcot closes.  Assuming we're there more than an hour, is getting an Uber the only way back to Riviera ?   Are there any problems getting Ubers down there now ?   

(2)  On our HS day, is the skyliner a viable option to go to HS if we want to try for Rise of the Resistance ?  My son's been dying to go to Galaxy's Edge since it opened and we'll do whatever we need to do to have a reasonable chance at getting Rise of the Resistance ?

(3)  We've currently got two reservations at Topolino's for dinner ... and I'm thinking of keeping them both.  We're probably going to do 2 or 3 signatures this trip anyway and I've got to say, everything about that place looks great.  With Flying Fish and Jiko not open, I'd be open to it.  Is it as good as it looks ?  I was very disappointed in California Grill my last two trips, so when it comes to top-end dining, Topolino's looks as good as there is right now.

Looking forward to flipping through the whole thread and learning about the resort before the trip.  The last time we were in Disney was the week the Skyliner opened, so we sailed through the station there, but Riviera hadn't yet opened.  It looks great ... kind of gives me the same vibe Portofino Bay at Universal does, and that's one of our favorite stays.  Looking forward to making some time to hang out at Bar Riva and just walking the grounds, in between rushing to parks.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

jcvalenti said:


> Hi all.  We have a relatively short (6 days) trip planned for my son's 21st birthday in mid January ... Covid allowing.  We just got word that a 1 bedroom Villa opened up at the Riviera and since my son really loves the look of the Riviera, we deceided to move from our 2 bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk.  He's lucky I love him, because Boardwalk is my favorite place in the world.
> 
> Anyway, since we've got every day planned already, the move kind of shakes up our plans so I've got a few questions I'm hoping you all might be able to offer some advice on.
> 
> (1) Since it's his 21st, we'll be spending some time on The Boardwalk visiting a few bars after Epcot closes.  Assuming we're there more than an hour, is getting an Uber the only way back to Riviera ?   Are there any problems getting Ubers down there now ?
> 
> (2)  On our HS day, is the skyliner a viable option to go to HS if we want to try for Rise of the Resistance ?  My son's been dying to go to Galaxy's Edge since it opened and we'll do whatever we need to do to have a reasonable chance at getting Rise of the Resistance ?
> 
> (3)  We've currently got two reservations at Topolino's for dinner ... and I'm thinking of keeping them both.  We're probably going to do 2 or 3 signatures this trip anyway and I've got to say, everything about that place looks great.  With Flying Fish and Jiko not open, I'd be open to it.  Is it as good as it looks ?  I was very disappointed in California Grill my last two trips, so when it comes to top-end dining, Topolino's looks as good as there is right now.
> 
> Looking forward to flipping through the whole thread and learning about the resort before the trip.  The last time we were in Disney was the week the Skyliner opened, so we sailed through the station there, but Riviera hadn't yet opened.  It looks great ... kind of gives me the same vibe Portofino Bay at Universal does, and that's one of our favorite stays.  Looking forward to making some time to hang out at Bar Riva and just walking the grounds, in between rushing to parks.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


Hi there! Your son is certainly lucky. We have been at RVA since last Saturday and can help with some of your questions:

1. No problems getting ride share services at WDW, but we never hailed any late at night.

2. You don't need to worry about being at the park for getting a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance. Just make sure you're up before 7 am and join the virtual queue on the app from wherever you are. 
Tip: since DHS opens a bit later (10 am on weekdays right now), and you have to be up early anyway, this is a good day to go to Topolino's for a delicious breakfast. The food really was very good. If you're there at 7:30-8 am on a weekday, they should be able to seat you even if you don't have a reservation.
So we got our boarding group right at 7, had breakfast, then went over to the Skyliner around the time the park opened. At the CBR transfer there was a wait, about 20 min or so. Not bad at all and plenty of time to get to the boarding group.

3. I wouldn't mind eating there for dinner twice, it's pretty good. But if you do breakfast also, you may want to try somewhere else, maybe Yacht Club? But yeah, not a lot of options right now unless you want to venture out to Disney Springs or maybe one of the high end non-Disney resorts that surround WDW.

More thoughts:
Definitely take a walk around the grounds and lake at night, the resort is so pretty when it's all lit up!

Your son is very interested in galaxy's edge and so are the other billion people that will be there on the not-so-wide alleys and walkways. We did the two rides and left (though we had been there before the pandemic) because we felt pretty uncomfortable. And this was a Wednesday on what is usually a slow week... Be prepared and maybe have a conversation beforehand about what you'd do if anyone in your party starts feeling uncomfortable. Disney is doing a good job generally, but in high crowd areas where the guests vastly outnumber the CMs they really do loose control. There were just so many unmasked people walking around drinking or eating, people not respecting the distance in line, etc. The lines even get crowded from people who are not even in line but decide to sit on a ledge or curb adjacent to where the ride lines go, so people in line are forced to stand right next to them or lose their place. And since there are lines for everything from rides to shopping to eating, and they all extend and wrap around far into the walkways, the whole place gets pretty crowded. It was all just rather chaotic. DH and I were wearing N95 masks and that made it a little better for us, but just FYI.


----------



## sethschroeder

jcvalenti said:


> (1) Since it's his 21st, we'll be spending some time on The Boardwalk visiting a few bars after Epcot closes. Assuming we're there more than an hour, is getting an Uber the only way back to Riviera ? Are there any problems getting Ubers down there now ?



If the Skyliner is close then getting an uber should be a snap and you would just call it from BW to RIV. That being said what "bars" are you hitting up? Pretty much every bar is closed currently (ESPN, Jelly, Big River, Flying, Belle Vue).

There is Topolinos Lounge with the a patio and some good views that you might want to hit up. Plus you have Bar Riva as well thats open until 10PM.

I would go on the Disney Website under restaurants to verify the locations you are wanting to go are even open.



jcvalenti said:


> (2) On our HS day, is the skyliner a viable option to go to HS if we want to try for Rise of the Resistance ? My son's been dying to go to Galaxy's Edge since it opened and we'll do whatever we need to do to have a reasonable chance at getting Rise of the Resistance ?



Check out the ROR thread over in the Theme Park area of this forum about getting a boarding pass. You can try at 7am from your hotel room and then if you went to the park again at 2pm.

No need to rush if you don't want to but there is MM Runway Railway now as well thats new too.



jcvalenti said:


> (3) We've currently got two reservations at Topolino's for dinner ... and I'm thinking of keeping them both. We're probably going to do 2 or 3 signatures this trip anyway and I've got to say, everything about that place looks great. With Flying Fish and Jiko not open, I'd be open to it. Is it as good as it looks ? I was very disappointed in California Grill my last two trips, so when it comes to top-end dining, Topolino's looks as good as there is right now.



Personally I would hit up Shula's if you want something outside the parks for one of the meals otherwise on your Epcot day you could hit up something inside Epcot and use the skyliner for getting around. For sure do Topolino's as well but just another option instead of doing it twice.


----------



## Sydnerella

jcvalenti said:


> Hi all.  We have a relatively short (6 days) trip planned for my son's 21st birthday in mid January ... Covid allowing.  We just got word that a 1 bedroom Villa opened up at the Riviera and since my son really loves the look of the Riviera, we deceided to move from our 2 bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk.  He's lucky I love him, because Boardwalk is my favorite place in the world.
> 
> Anyway, since we've got every day planned already, the move kind of shakes up our plans so I've got a few questions I'm hoping you all might be able to offer some advice on.
> 
> (1) Since it's his 21st, we'll be spending some time on The Boardwalk visiting a few bars after Epcot closes.  Assuming we're there more than an hour, is getting an Uber the only way back to Riviera ?   Are there any problems getting Ubers down there now ?
> 
> (2)  On our HS day, is the skyliner a viable option to go to HS if we want to try for Rise of the Resistance ?  My son's been dying to go to Galaxy's Edge since it opened and we'll do whatever we need to do to have a reasonable chance at getting Rise of the Resistance ?
> 
> (3)  We've currently got two reservations at Topolino's for dinner ... and I'm thinking of keeping them both.  We're probably going to do 2 or 3 signatures this trip anyway and I've got to say, everything about that place looks great.  With Flying Fish and Jiko not open, I'd be open to it.  Is it as good as it looks ?  I was very disappointed in California Grill my last two trips, so when it comes to top-end dining, Topolino's looks as good as there is right now.
> 
> Looking forward to flipping through the whole thread and learning about the resort before the trip.  The last time we were in Disney was the week the Skyliner opened, so we sailed through the station there, but Riviera hadn't yet opened.  It looks great ... kind of gives me the same vibe Portofino Bay at Universal does, and that's one of our favorite stays.  Looking forward to making some time to hang out at Bar Riva and just walking the grounds, in between rushing to parks.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.



Sounds lovely! Your son has fine taste! The Riviera is absolutely gorgeous and we very much enjoyed our stay in the 1BR preferred view villa overlooking the Courtyard during  Thanksgiving week. 


1. Unfortunately we had to use Uber More than we should have based on the prices at Riviera. Skyliner and bus service didn’t begin early enough for us to be at the parks for rope drop which seems to occur currently 1 to 1.5 hours before park open. Without fast pass plus this was the only way we could manage the parks and get on the attractions we wanted without our plus waits. That said Uber was fantastic and always arrived within 10 minutes of haling or exactly right on time if scheduled. We were dropped off outside the Boardwalk, near the bridge sidewalk for our walk to Hollywood studios and we were the first people and third group to arrive at the park our two days. This allowed us to get in many rides - as by the time the park actually opens queues really build. Plus we were more comfortable being there with less people due to Covid. Post holidays it should be better but I’m Not a fan of waiting in line and would do this in an off peak trip as well until fast pass returned. We also had to uber to boardwalk -  with a mobile order for boardwalk bakery to show the gate officer so they would let us inside - for Epcot rope drop as skyliner Did not start running until 9:45 - 10ish and by that time the line to get into the parks from the gateway was pretty long. They opened right at 10 despite the official 11am opening time. Skyliner was fantastic every other part of the day and we loved the convenience and speed of it except for rope drops.

2. Riviera wifi was faster than data to secure our ROTR BG from the room at 7am. All four of us tried with two on Wi-Fi and two on data. The iPhone 11 (DD14) on Wi-Fi got BG5 and BG7 our two days at HS. The iPhone 12 (me) and X (DS16) on data were slower. Remember to all be linked to the same MDE - we all used my MDE account when doing this. do not hesitate or stop to select your party it should all be selected for you and if it is not proceed anyway and have them fix it at the park. Basically hit join join join on each of the 3 screens that come up, as fast as you can once the clock changes to seven.

3. While breakfast is cute with characters and has tasty options, dinners are a far better value. The prix fix price of 65 for everything but the steak is crazy - cute characters or not! With a 21-year-old I would not spend the money to have breakfast there and if you wanted an early breakfast snd don’t care about beating rope drop crowds, head to Ale and Compass at yacht club as you are close to Hollywood studios - walking from there.

Since he is turning 21 I would also recommend walking over to the Caribbean Beach banana cabana outdoor bar at some point as well as Bar Riva. Cool vibe and enjoyable place to sit if you have good weather!! Enjoy the planning we miss our trip and Riviera desperately already!


----------



## jcvalenti

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> So we got our boarding group right at 7, had breakfast, then went over to the Skyliner around the time the park opened. At the CBR transfer there was a wait, about 20 min or so. Not bad at all and plenty of time to get to the boarding group.



You know, I totally forgot they changed it to being able to try from anywhere.  That does make "arrival time" a little easier.  We are interested in Mickey & Minnies and other things at DHS. We're actually going to DHS on arrival day too, but won't get there until 2pm or so (probably after the 2pm Boarding Group try)... so we figured that would be a good time to try riding some old classics and make a try for Ogas.  



Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Definitely take a walk around the grounds and lake at night, the resort is so pretty when it's all lit up!
> 
> Be prepared and maybe have a conversation beforehand about what you'd do if anyone in your party starts feeling uncomfortable. Disney is doing a good job generally, but in high crowd areas where the guests vastly outnumber the CMs they really do loose control. There were just so many unmasked people walking around drinking or eating, people not respecting the distance in line, etc.



Thanks for the thoughts.  The situation down there is something we discussed extensively before even thinking about the trip, so we've all agreed that this most definitely won't be a "usual" trip, and we've got to be prepared to ditch things if they just don't work out.  My wife has been rotating through 6 hospital sites that she managed since the start of this thing, and my son spent the whole summer working front desk at a hotel in a local resort on an island (where the island's main drag got awfully busy at times).  We're all pretty comfortable avoiding and adapting as needed, but for the most part we're more concerned with inside proximity than outdoor.  I guess we're fortunate to have travelled to Disney enough that even though we have favorites, we're more interested in just the down time and the ambiance than doing any one specific thing.



sethschroeder said:


> If the Skyliner is close then getting an uber should be a snap and you would just call it from BW to RIV. That being said what "bars" are you hitting up? Pretty much every bar is closed currently (ESPN, Jelly, Big River, Flying, Belle Vue).



As far as we can tell from research, it looks like Abracadabar, Yacht Club, Phins, Kimonos and Il Mulino lounge are all open ... the kid loves Kimonos especially, so that will definitely be a stop (and I think I'm required by law now to stop at Phins for a smoked Old Fashioned at least once per trip).  No Belle Vue and no Flying Fish might be the reason I really didn't mind switching from the BW to Riviera - those are my favorite post-Epcot stops.



sethschroeder said:


> Personally I would hit up Shula's if you want something outside the parks for one of the meals otherwise on your Epcot day you could hit up something inside Epcot and use the skyliner for getting around. For sure do Topolino's as well but just another option instead of doing it twice.



We had thought about Il Mulino on an off day.  Shula's does look fantastic though so we're considering it - it's never made our list because we always travel in a big group and we all have our favorite "steak night" places (Flying Fish, Jiko, California Grill) ... I've heard nothing but raves.   One fun thing about this trip is that it kind of forces you out of habit, which is usually a lot of fun.  Our last 2 or 3 trips, we've made it a point to spend a couple nights doing things we've never done before and those are usually everyone's favorite days of the trip.  As God is My Witness, I never thought I'd even crack a smile at Hoop De Doo Revue but when we did that for the first time in 2019 all 9 of us had an absolute blast.


----------



## jcvalenti

Sydnerella said:


> Sounds lovely! Your son has fine taste! The Riviera is absolutely gorgeous and we very much enjoyed our stay in the 1BR preferred view villa overlooking the Courtyard during  Thanksgiving week.
> 
> 1. Unfortunately we had to use Uber More than we should have based on the prices at Riviera ...



Yeah, I'm really not a bus person, so I see a lot of Ubers in our future.  I suppose I'll need Uber XL, as we can't sit in the passenger seat with driver ... and my 2 sons and I are both over 6 feet.  I do have a rental car reserved, but I'm leaning towards not getting one this trip - between parking costs at the resort and other parks, and the fact I would like to be able to have a cocktail or three with him on some nights, it'll probably be cheaper just to Uber to and fro.



Sydnerella said:


> 2. Riviera wifi was faster than data to secure our ROTR BG from the room at 7am.



This is great to know.  First time ever I have heard this about a Disney hotel lol.  I just got a new 5G phone so hoping it's fast enough.  I did not know about having multiple people try to make boarding groups - I may do that.   My wife and I both have MDE so we've got at least two devices to try from.



Sydnerella said:


> 3. While breakfast is cute with characters and has tasty options, dinners are a far better value ...  Since he is turning 21 I would also recommend walking over to the Caribbean Beach banana cabana outdoor bar at some point as well as Bar Riva.



We're really not breakfast people (or character dining people), so we probably will avoid the breakfast there.  I agree - the price looks crazy.  We'll be find grabbing a muffin in the lobby and saving the extra $50 / person for fun money.


I didn't even think to ask, but since could only get a "standard view" villa (and no one on You Tube ever shows you tours of the standard views) is there anything we should request in that category prior to check in ?  I generally like higher floors and quiet.  I used to scan all of the Touring Plans room layouts before a trip and request specific rooms lol ... I'm getting more casual in my old age.


----------



## Tigger's ally

42,000 feet over Tennessee peddling our way to the Riv as we speak.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Room wasnt ready so here I sit at the hole in the wall....again!  I'm home?  

Got room text 8747...oh for epcot fireworks!


----------



## Sydnerella

Is there anyway to call/contact the gift shop directly?  I wanted to get my daughter the loungefly backpack and the Bienvenue pin for Xmas and coasters for me. I should have bought in person last week but did not really get a great chance away from my daughter and our bags turned out to be full even with the large package of merch that we shipped home from La boutique!! That receipt has a general merchandise number on it so I cannot reach the store directly from it.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

When we were checking in last Saturda


Sydnerella said:


> Is there anyway to call/contact the gift shop directly?  I wanted to get my daughter the loungefly backpack and the Bienvenue pin for Xmas and coasters for me. I should have bought in person last week but did not really get a great chance away from my daughter and our bags turned out to be full even with the large package of mech that we shipped home from La boutique!! That receipt has a general merchandise number on it so I cannot reach the store directly from it.


Try this number, it's not for the gift shop but elsewhere at RVA. They may be able to connect you or help in some way: 4078287030


----------



## sethschroeder

We have 2022 Point Charts out

Changes:

Season Changes (1 = Cheapest / 7 = Most Expensive)
December 15-23
Was: Season 2
Now: Season 3

Oct 1 - Nov 30 (excluding 3 days around Thanksgiving)
Was: Season 3
Now: Season 4

June 11 - Aug 15
Was: Season 5
Now: Season 4


Point Changes
Nothing specifically significant to any season
Nightly changes everything was 1 point except the following (excluding GVs)
Season 3 / 2BR Std / Fri-Sa / Down 3 points per night
Season 4 / 2BR Pref / Fri-Sa / Up 2 points per night


"Awards"
Biggest Winner: People who stay in the summer (week in July went from 146/183 to 130/164 in Studio or 398/494 to 375/449 in 2BR)
Biggest Loser: People who stay in the fall (week in Oct-Nov went from 123/155 to 130/164 in Studio or 345/412 to 375/449 in 2BR)


2022 Seasons:

Sept 1-19
Jan 1-31; Sep 20-30; Dec 1-14
May 1-June 10; Dec 15-23
Feb 1-15; June 11-Aug 31; Oct 1-Nov 22; Nov 26-30 (excludes 3 days of Thanksgiving)
Apr 24-30 (Sunday after Easter through end of April)
Feb 16-Apr 9; April 18-23 (excludes Easter week); Nov 23-25 (Thanksgiving)
Apr 10-17 (Easter); Dec 24-31 (Christmas)


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

sethschroeder said:


> We have 2022 Point Charts out
> 
> Changes:
> 
> Season Changes (1 = Cheapest / 7 = Most Expensive)
> December 15-23
> Was: Season 2
> Now: Season 3
> 
> Oct 1 - Nov 30 (excluding 3 days around Thanksgiving)
> Was: Season 3
> Now: Season 4
> 
> June 11 - Aug 15
> Was: Season 5
> Now: Season 4
> 
> 
> Point Changes
> Nothing specifically significant to any season
> Nightly changes everything was 1 point except the following (excluding GVs)
> Season 3 / 2BR Std / Fri-Sa / Down 3 points per night
> Season 4 / 2BR Pref / Fri-Sa / Up 2 points per night
> 
> 
> "Awards"
> Biggest Winner: People who stay in the summer (week in July went from 146/183 to 130/164 in Studio or 398/494 to 375/449 in 2BR)
> Biggest Loser: People who stay in the fall (week in Oct-Nov went from 123/155 to 130/164 in Studio or 345/412 to 375/449 in 2BR)
> 
> 
> 2022 Seasons:
> 
> Sept 1-19
> Jan 1-31; Sep 20-30; Dec 1-14
> May 1-June 10; Dec 15-23
> Feb 1-15; June 11-Aug 31; Oct 1-Nov 22; Nov 26-30 (excludes 3 days of Thanksgiving)
> Apr 24-30 (Sunday after Easter through end of April)
> Feb 16-Apr 9; April 18-23 (excludes Easter week); Nov 23-25 (Thanksgiving)
> Apr 10-17 (Easter); Dec 24-31 (Christmas)


Thanks for this useful breakdown! Now I'm even more glad to have a FW! It'll save us 5 points on years when we only do couples trips in a studio.

I wonder if they'll keep this pattern in future years...


----------



## sethschroeder

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Thanks for this useful breakdown! Now I'm even more glad to have a FW! It'll save us 5 points on years when we only do couples trips in a studio.
> 
> I wonder if they'll keep this pattern in future years...



Have to think Fall will continue to increase and summer will get slight decreases as an offset.

As for December I am not really sure what to think at this point. December 1-23 continues to be one of the bigger demand periods but is not being adjusted really much at this point. They can only adjust so much per year though so possibly we will see next year having December get a bump, fall being left alone, and summer reducing.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

sethschroeder said:


> Have to think Fall will continue to increase and summer will get slight decreases as an offset.
> 
> As for December I am not really sure what to think at this point. December 1-23 continues to be one of the bigger demand periods but is not being adjusted really much at this point. They can only adjust so much per year though so possibly we will see next year having December get a bump, fall being left alone, and summer reducing.


Well, here's hoping that crowds at the parks don't also increase in early December like they have this year!


----------



## sethschroeder

I sent an email to Members Services and used the webform as well to ask about the point change that saw total points for Studios decrease while 1BR and 2BR increased.

I asked about demand and asked someone to contact me. It would be nice to get some answers to the "demand" they see and some data to back that up as well for what they are claiming.


----------



## sethschroeder




----------



## CP3uhoh

Odd question but does anyone know if they sell the “riviera blend” in bags of beans?


----------



## DVCKing

CP3uhoh said:


> Odd question but does anyone know if they sell the “riviera blend” in bags of beans?



they sell French press, ground, and whole bean.
https://joffreys.com/shop/disney/riviera-resort-blend/


----------



## Carol_




----------



## sethschroeder

Carol_ said:


> View attachment 543535



How much would be a good bribe to Housekeeping? 

Just kidding haha. 

Disney just unlocked a whole new line of merch.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Just saw the point credit for the dues...


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

sethschroeder said:


> View attachment 543010


I love this!


----------



## Drewferin

Anybody currently at Riveria that can look to see which refillable mugs are currently being sold? We have a couple skyliner ones and a couple pink star wars ones.


----------



## Akck

Drewferin said:


> Anybody currently at Riveria that can look to see which refillable mugs are currently being sold? We have a couple skyliner ones and a couple pink star wars ones.



We got the Christmas one earlier this month.


----------



## Drewferin

Did they still have the Pink Star Wars or the Skyliner ones?


----------



## Akck

If you place a mobile order in MDE app, you can see the cups they have available. For the metal cup, they just had the Star Wars one.


----------



## Drewferin

Akck said:


> If you place a mobile order in MDE app, you can see the cups they have available. For the metal cup, they just had the Star Wars one.


Thank for the info about MDE!! very helpful to be on these forums!


----------



## Sydnerella

sethschroeder said:


> How much would be a good bribe to Housekeeping?
> 
> Just kidding haha.
> 
> Disney just unlocked a whole new line of merch.


Ahhh! None of us ever noticed that! So crazy!


----------



## Sydnerella

jcvalenti said:


> This is great to know.  First time ever I have heard this about a Disney hotel lol.  I just got a new 5G phone so hoping it's fast enough.  I did not know about having multiple people try to make boarding groups - I may do that.   My wife and I both have MDE so we've got at least two devices to try from.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think to ask, but since could only get a "standard view" villa (and no one on You Tube ever shows you tours of the standard views) is there anything we should request in that category prior to check in ?  I generally like higher floors and quiet.  I used to scan all of the Touring Plans room layouts before a trip and request specific rooms lol ... I'm getting more casual in my old age.



Note that I had new iPhone 12 with 5G and was on data trying to get the boarding group. And was unsuccessful and had “practiced” from home  the most of my family members as an avid follower of the BG thread. My daughter with the iPhone 11 on Wi-Fi was faster - getting BGs 5and 7 On our two days. We had all people logged into my MDE. Oon their phones, two of the people using Wi-Fi and two using data. I recommend looking at the speedtest in Google to compare Wi-Fi and data downloading speeds. We found Wi-Fi faster almost every time we tested. In the parks it is slower in general, but not in our room at The Riv. Even with my 5G phone. Nonetheless we wanted to try for BGs both ways to be on the safe side. And the teenager on wifi beat the older teenager and mom on data. 

Good luck!

We requested a courtyard view but we had a preferred view room so that was something more important to me than the floor/location. Elevators on the skyliner side are less crowded without the Topolinos guests so that is a preferred location IMO. Nonetheless we got eighth floor, 8846, which we loved as it provides a lovely vantage of the resort, lake, sunset, etc.


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> compare Wi-Fi and data downloading speeds



I haven't read through all the threads but I personally thing PING is more important than download. I can't imagine much data is being sent so with needing to click "join" two times I would go with whatever has a quicker ping. Makes sense that Wifi would beat 5G if the Wifi is not congested.

In order to get accurate measurement of Ping I am not sure you can do it on a phone though other than generic ping to a random server but you would want the Ping to the Disney server that does boarding groups.


----------



## jcvalenti

Sydnerella said:


> We requested a courtyard view but we had a preferred view room so that was something more important to me than the floor/location.



Thanks for the wifi tips - we will test it out a bit before our "DHS Day".   They bumped our arrival day flights so we aren't going to even get to DHS until about 1pm ... so we're just basically using that day to walk around and do all the little things we like there.  We haven't even seen Galaxy's Edge yet, so just walking around checking it out will be fun.  Kind of nice to have no pressure to do anything specific.

As for the view, how do you request a specific location / view ?  I know with a Standard View we're pretty limited, but if that's the case, I'd at least prefer to be up high somewhere ... just in case we've got 10 minutes to relax on the balcony.  Getting very excited ... got to get out of this house soon or we're all going to go crazy.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Just wanted to join the group. My husband and I visited Riviera back in Feb and loved the resort, and have wanted to buy in ever since. We finally decided to take the plunge last week and purchase 125 points. We already own VGC and Poly so we aren't new to DVC. It's a beautiful resort and we love the skyliner! We think the skyliner is Disney's best system of transportation.

I am looking to book a studio next Nov or Dec. The standard view rooms seem to get taken quickly. Do you need to be on at 8am EST (5am here in California!) to get a standard studio? Are the view rooms worth it? What do you have a view of? I generally don't get view rooms because we don't spend that much time in the room. Thanks!


----------



## RivShore

Just saw this over on the news thread:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...yVgmrRkioj0qme3QQwGmXIKY_b4_tQfKd8v65ASggBMk0


----------



## jamesweikamp

FireflyTrance said:


> Just wanted to join the group. My husband and I visited Riviera back in Feb and loved the resort, and have wanted to buy in ever since. We finally decided to take the plunge last week and purchase 125 points. We already own VGC and Poly so we aren't new to DVC. It's a beautiful resort and we love the skyliner! We think the skyliner is Disney's best system of transportation.
> 
> I am looking to book a studio next Nov or Dec. The standard view rooms seem to get taken quickly. Do you need to be on at 8am EST (5am here in California!) to get a standard studio? Are the view rooms worth it? What do you have a view of? I generally don't get view rooms because we don't spend that much time in the room. Thanks!



Welcome home. I think you should be on as early as possible to book a studio for that time of year. As for the views, take a look at the link below. Standard view can be pretty stunning as well. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/


----------



## sethschroeder

Honestly right now for the room views its:

Preferred - You know you will have a view of green and blue (grass and water) it could be of the pool area, of the promenade, or of the beach

Standard - You know you will be overlooking the parking lot (although its a nice looking one) and your evening view is likely to include a view to see Epcot


----------



## Sydnerella

sethschroeder said:


> I haven't read through all the threads but I personally thing PING is more important than download. I can't imagine much data is being sent so with needing to click "join" two times I would go with whatever has a quicker ping. Makes sense that Wifi would beat 5G if the Wifi is not congested.
> 
> In order to get accurate measurement of Ping I am not sure you can do it on a phone though other than generic ping to a random server but you would want the Ping to the Disney server that does boarding groups.



Yep - that works for a more complex option to do a comparison/check, but it’s quick and easy to do a speed test so I recommended that. If you wish, you can also download the ping app and test this server - we found wifi was faster on this from the Riv as well. The server to check your speed is vqguest-svc-wdw.wdprapps.disney.com


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> Yep - that works for a more complex option to do a comparison/check, but it’s quick and easy to do a speed test so I recommended that. If you wish, you can also download the ping app and test this server - we found wifi was faster on this from the Riv as well. The server to check your speed is vqguest-svc-wdw.wdprapps.disney.com



Ya I was more hypothesizing why Wifi might be beating a 5G phone.

Its interesting to know that is the server.


----------



## paradesintherain

We’ll be staying in a 1-bedroom preferred view for a couple nights in May. Never thought I’d end up staying here so I’m pretty excited!!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

To celebrate RVA's first anniversary, DVC commissioned Lego to build a lego replica of the resort: 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebrates-first-anniversary-unveils-lego-model/
How cool is this?! It took 300 hrs to complete!
I'll definitely go check it out next time I'm at WDW. It'll apparently be housed at SSR's DVC sales center throughout 2021.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## figmentfinesse

Did any other Bachelor-watchers get some serious Riviera vibes where they are filming this season?


----------



## teach22180

I read the first post, and I don't see anything about ice machines. I may need to ice my foot each evening and want to make sure there's a place to get ice. Does anyone know?


----------



## sethschroeder

teach22180 said:


> I read the first post, and I don't see anything about ice machines. I may need to ice my foot each evening and want to make sure there's a place to get ice. Does anyone know?



There are ice machines I couldn't say if they are open though. (I would guess closed)

I guess a question what room type are you in? Possibly make Ice in your freezer? Maybe take a reusable ice pack?


----------



## Akck

teach22180 said:


> I read the first post, and I don't see anything about ice machines. I may need to ice my foot each evening and want to make sure there's a place to get ice. Does anyone know?



Ice and vending machines are located near the elevators. I assume on each floor. The laundry room is only on the 4th floor, located near the east elevators (Topolino’s elevators).


----------



## kimmar067

figmentfinesse said:


> Did any other Bachelor-watchers get some serious Riviera vibes where they are filming this season?
> 
> 
> View attachment 548349


...oh GREAT!   Now that's all I'll think about when we go back! [ LoL]


----------



## Sydnerella

teach22180 said:


> I read the first post, and I don't see anything about ice machines. I may need to ice my foot each evening and want to make sure there's a place to get ice. Does anyone know?


At Thanksgiving the Ice machines were open and near elevators along with vending machines - it seems on each floor.


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> Ice machines were open



Good info I am surprised though. Can you answer are the water fountains open/closed?


----------



## hippiechicken

Water fountains were open in November when I was there.


----------



## jcvalenti

48 hours until we check in for our first stay at the Riviera.  How excited should I be ?


----------



## hippiechicken

Can someone post the January Recreation schedule, please?


----------



## WDWFERN

Beyond excited!  Added on direct today at RIV (also have BRV). I can’t wait for our stay next fall. Thanks so much for all the information in this thread. It was super helpful for our family while making our decision.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Congrats and Welcome Home, @*WDWFERN*


----------



## asumom

jcvalenti said:


> 48 hours until we check in for our first stay at the Riviera.  How excited should I be ?


Super excited! If you remember and have time, can you report on the groceries available in the gift shop. There is a form on line to preorder but I don't know if that's the same selection as the store. TIA! Have fun.


----------



## sethschroeder

Courtesy of Twitter -https://twitter.com/aamj1529


----------



## sethschroeder

I always feel like Disney's overview of Riviera always sells it short from a visual perspective.

Like the two pictures above by a random twitter poster is better than pretty much every image against maybe the background at the primary sales link for the resort:

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/disney-riviera-resort


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

What time are buses arriving  and leaving for MK and AK in the morning?  We will be there over President’s day weekend.  We love to Rope Drop.  Thanks!


----------



## DL1WDW2

WDWFERN said:


> Beyond excited!  Added on direct today at RIV (also have BRV). I can’t wait for our stay next fall. Thanks so much for all the information in this thread. It was super helpful for our family while making our decision.


Congrats... I love the RR and wish I could justify selling my original 200 BRV points for a fixed week... but that would not be wise .


----------



## sethschroeder

Croque Monsieur is now back


----------



## figmentfinesse

sethschroeder said:


> Croque Monsieur is now back




I didn't know it had disappeared! How long was it gone for?


----------



## sethschroeder

figmentfinesse said:


> I didn't know it had disappeared! How long was it gone for?



Since shutdown based on distancing guidelines in kitchen


----------



## figmentfinesse

sethschroeder said:


> Since shutdown based on distancing guidelines in kitchen



I thought it was the Monte Cristo, because I've had a croque monsieur there since covid!


----------



## sethschroeder

figmentfinesse said:


> I thought it was the Monte Cristo, because I've had a croque monsieur there since covid!



Good pointing out


----------



## sethschroeder

View attachment 550909


----------



## jennypenny

I'm sure it's here somewhere but I can't find it ... what are the dimensions of the pull-down bed under the TV? IIRC it's bigger than the ones at the polynesian but not quite a single. Am I remembering that right?


----------



## kandlsutton

jennypenny said:


> I'm sure it's here somewhere but I can't find it ... what are the dimensions of the pull-down bed under the TV? IIRC it's bigger than the ones at the polynesian but not quite a single. Am I remembering that right?


I read somewhere the bunk single is 32” x 66” (Disney Mom site maybe), which is definitely smaller than a standard twin at 38”x75”.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Checking-in tomorrow for a few days (preferred studio). Let me know if anyone wants to know/see anything. 

@jennypenny I am not taking my tape measure but will try my best to get an idea on the bunk size. 

I am also touring the Grand Villa and may add-on some points before the price goes up in February.


----------



## jennypenny

thank you!


----------



## asumom

jamesweikamp said:


> Checking-in tomorrow for a few days (preferred studio). Let me know if anyone wants to know/see anything.
> 
> @jennypenny I am not taking my tape measure but will try my best to get an idea on the bunk size.
> 
> I am also touring the Grand Villa and may add-on some points before the price goes up in February.


if you have time, pictures of grocery items available downstairs. and, weird request, but picture of the garbage cans in the room (have to use one for medical device when i am there, wondering if they are big enough).   Thanks!


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

jamesweikamp said:


> Checking-in tomorrow for a few days (preferred studio). Let me know if anyone wants to know/see anything.
> 
> @jennypenny I am not taking my tape measure but will try my best to get an idea on the bunk size.
> 
> I am also touring the Grand Villa and may add-on some points before the price goes up in February.



Since you offered..  What time are buses arriving and leaving for MK and AK in the morning?  We will be there over President’s day weekend.  We love to Rope Drop.  I always feel like transportation is the biggest unknown.  Thanks!


----------



## jamesweikamp

jennypenny said:


> thank you!



here you go. My daughter is around 56” (4ft. 8in).


----------



## jamesweikamp

asumom said:


> if you have time, pictures of grocery items available downstairs. and, weird request, but picture of the garbage cans in the room (have to use one for medical device when i am there, wondering if they are big enough).   Thanks!



here is the garbage. I will look at groceries later!


----------



## TinkB278

jamesweikamp said:


> Checking-in tomorrow for a few days (preferred studio). Let me know if anyone wants to know/see anything.
> 
> @jennypenny I am not taking my tape measure but will try my best to get an idea on the bunk size.
> 
> I am also touring the Grand Villa and may add-on some points before the price goes up in February.


Can’t wait to hear your general thoughts about RIV and how things are in the parks right now!


----------



## jamesweikamp

TinkB278 said:


> Can’t wait to hear your general thoughts about RIV and how things are in the parks right now!



We love RIV. Could not be happier to have it as our home resort. Here is our room view. I will try and find out answers to everyone’s questions later. Off to Epcot now.


----------



## JoshF

I bought direct in September and wish I went with more points at that time because the incentives were so good.  May add a small resale contract in the future.


----------



## sethschroeder

Pin Trading


----------



## sethschroeder

Recreational offerings


----------



## WDWFERN

*Logistical Dining Question. *
Hi. We are new owners at RIV and are excited that my daughters soccer tournament just got moved to Orlando in March giving us a reason to stay a couple nights at our new “home.”  

There are currently no dinner or breakfast reservations available at Topolinos, however, it says the lounge is “no reservations required/walk up” and has a full menu. So I am wondering if my husband and I went to the lounge are we able to order meals to go?  We could then take them outside along the beach area to enjoy. Or does Topolinos offer room service or carry out meals?

We have not been to Disney since COVID so I am still researching the new policies. For those of you who have been there, is mobile ordering at Primo Piatto or the cafe the only “carry out” possibility at the resort or does Topolinos have that capability as well?  I realize as a signature dining restaurant that may not be feasible.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jennypenny

@jamesweikamp -- Thanks for the info! That bed is def too short for DD. We'll book a bigger room. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## jamesweikamp

asumom said:


> if you have time, pictures of grocery items available downstairs. and, weird request, but picture of the garbage cans in the room (have to use one for medical device when i am there, wondering if they are big enough).   Thanks!



grocery items!!


----------



## jamesweikamp

WDWFERN said:


> *Logistical Dining Question. *
> Hi. We are new owners at RIV and are excited that my daughters soccer tournament just got moved to Orlando in March giving us a reason to stay a couple nights at our new “home.”
> 
> There are currently no dinner or breakfast reservations available at Topolinos, however, it says the lounge is “no reservations required/walk up” and has a full menu. So I am wondering if my husband and I went to the lounge are we able to order meals to go?  We could then take them outside along the beach area to enjoy. Or does Topolinos offer room service or carry out meals?
> 
> We have not been to Disney since COVID so I am still researching the new policies. For those of you who have been there, is mobile ordering at Primo Piatto or the cafe the only “carry out” possibility at the resort or does Topolinos have that capability as well?  I realize as a signature dining restaurant that may not be feasible.
> 
> Thanks so much!



i just asked. There is no outdoor dining at Topolino’s. Primo Piatto has indoor and outdoor tables. It is the only restaurant with mobile order. You can order from Bar Riva in person or at the pool.


----------



## asumom

jamesweikamp said:


> here is the garbage. I will look at groceries later!


You are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## asumom

jamesweikamp said:


> grocery items!!


Thanks!


----------



## WDWFERN

jamesweikamp said:


> i just asked. There is no outdoor dining at Topolino’s. Primo Piatto has indoor and outdoor tables. It is the only restaurant with mobile order. You can order from Bar Riva in person or at the pool.



thank you so much for asking!!  I hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## sethschroeder

WDWFERN said:


> Primo Piatto or the cafe the only “carry out” possibility



I just want to say we went back to Primo 4 times this trip it was good trying all the food and we are at Boardwalk.

Its really good quick service food as the primary option on the resort.

Not sure about Topolinos. We do the more expensive meals in the evening mostly in Epcot.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Anyone else notice in the DVC email today that Riviera direct is going from $195 to $201 on February 6th? Trying to get people to take advantage of current incentive at current "lower" price I guess.


----------



## RebelScum

figmentfinesse said:


> I thought it was the Monte Cristo, because I've had a croque monsieur there since covid!


Me too.  Had one in early September on my last visit.


----------



## RebelScum

kandlsutton said:


> I read somewhere the bunk single is 32” x 66” (Disney Mom site maybe), which is definitely smaller than a standard twin at 38”x75”.


66" long does not sound right.  My oldest has slept on those pull downs at both Poly and Riv and has fit fine.  He is closer to 70" and have not had any problems.


----------



## sethschroeder

Have to say can't wait until our first stay next January even more now after getting a tour last week. I think by far my favorite resort outside of Boardwalk which has the downside of being spread out.

We used the skyliner 3 times to get back to Boardwalk stopping off at Riviera mid-day each time.

The only resort quick service I like more is for a singular dish and its the Nachos at Poly.


----------



## JennSH

Hi everyone!

Just purchased 150 points at Riviera last week. Excited for our first stay there in April.


----------



## PurdueTodd

JennSH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just purchased 150 points at Riviera last week. Excited for our first stay there in April.


Congratulations, we own 150 as well!!


----------



## Sydnerella

We are interested in buying at Riviera. We do not have any DVC contracts currently. I’ve been browsing the DVC boards since Nov and watching DVC show - but it’s unclear to me the best way to go about buying Riviera to get the best value. 

Are there any deals or recent deals I should know about buying direct? Or any scoop on how things have evolved buying RR DVC.

My family of 4 loves Disney, husband included.We have two high schoolers who still are not too cool for Disney and our Junior still wants to be an imagineer. Possibly headed to UCF - note we’re in Minnesota. We may relocate to FL in retirement - 12 -15 years - we may stay here and travel and include Disney about every other year into our retirement.

We loved the RR preferred view 1BR at TG - we love the more boutique styling and size. Generally skyliner is great and we  “want to stay here” - something we heard is important.

Is it booking up at 11 months for the peak periods (but not Xmas)

We want at least some direct points to allow flexibility with other properties - new ones in particular (DLHotel, others) though that isn’t guaranteed I know. And Beach Club, Boardwalk, Copper Creek and  Bay lake appeal enough to tryout for stays. Even Key West seems ok when/if family grows. 

If we only had minimum, 125pts direct at RR and bought 150 resale elsewhere, does that mean we can’t book RR with our total pts (275)  at 11 months or 7 months because of resale pts elsewhere not being able to be used at RR?

If the above is true it seems we would be able to book the resale home resort at 11 months out with all 275 pts unless all points have to be for that resort and RR blue card doesn’t matter. 

If not then are we stuck with 7 months out booking as we wouldn’t have enough points on either contract to get a 1BR which we need is this correct?

If we bought RR direct and resale RR in that point range above (or whatever covers a 1BR), we can only stay at RR (based on our 1BR needs and points - unless every other year travel and banking/combining can work to our advantage - so the only benefit doing a direct and resale at RR is lower cost for part of our Riviera points and 11month booking window there being able to use all points?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Sydnerella said:


> We are interested in buying at Riviera. We do not have any DVC contracts currently. I’ve been browsing the DVC boards since Nov and watching DVC show - but it’s unclear to me the best way to go about buying Riviera to get the best value.
> 
> Are there any deals or recent deals I should know about buying direct? Or any scoop on how things have evolved buying RR DVC.
> 
> My family of 4 loves Disney, husband included.We have two high schoolers who still are not too cool for Disney and our Junior still wants to be an imagineer. Possibly headed to UCF - note we’re in Minnesota. We may relocate to FL in retirement - 12 -15 years - we may stay here and travel and include Disney about every other year into our retirement.
> 
> We loved the RR preferred view 1BR at TG - we love the more boutique styling and size. Generally skyliner is great and we  “want to stay here” - something we heard is important.
> 
> Is it booking up at 11 months for the peak periods (but not Xmas)
> 
> We want at least some direct points to allow flexibility with other properties - new ones in particular (DLHotel, others) though that isn’t guaranteed I know. And Beach Club, Boardwalk, Copper Creek and  Bay lake appeal enough to tryout for stays. Even Key West seems ok when/if family grows.
> 
> If we only had minimum, 125pts direct at RR and bought 150 resale elsewhere, does that mean we can’t book RR with our total pts (275)  at 11 months or 7 months because of resale pts elsewhere not being able to be used at RR?
> 
> If the above is true it seems we would be able to book the resale home resort at 11 months out with all 275 pts unless all points have to be for that resort and RR blue card doesn’t matter.
> 
> If not then are we stuck with 7 months out booking as we wouldn’t have enough points on either contract to get a 1BR which we need is this correct?
> 
> If we bought RR direct and resale RR in that point range above (or whatever covers a 1BR), we can only stay at RR (based on our 1BR needs and points - unless every other year travel and banking/combining can work to our advantage - so the only benefit doing a direct and resale at RR is lower cost for part of our Riviera points and 11month booking window there being able to use all points?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



The direct RIV incentive is on the DVC website (https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/savings/) and runs through 2/5. Points go up above $200 after that and its not clear what the discount will be. Right now, I think you end up around $190 per point direct if you buy 150 points and $180 per point if you buy 200.

All points carry the 11 month privilege only at the applicable home resort. So, your RIV points can only be used at RIV at 11 months. Also, due to the restrictions, any resale RIV points can only be used at RIV no matter when you book. Resale points from other resorts can never be used at RIV (even in combination with direct RIV points). 

In your example above, you could bank/borrow your direct points to stay at a 1BR at RIV one year, then bank/borrow to stay at your resale resort another year. If you want to switch to a different (non RIV) resort at 7-months, all your points could be combined to do so. Or, you could buy enough RIV direct points (250-300) to stay in a 1BR every year.


----------



## TinkB278

How has the RIV bus service been lately? I’m thinking about moving our May VGF stay to RIV but I’m kind of nervous about wait times with a little one as we will be spending quite a bit of time at both MK and AK.


----------



## PJ271

Hey everyone.  I just wanted to introduce ourselves.  My wife and I have been Disney addicts since we started brining our daughter in 2016.  We have two children, 7 and 3 and have been AP holders since 2019.  Due to work travel, I have Titanium status with Marriott properties and typically have enough points/free night certs for 5-10 nights at the Swan and Dolphin every year (also via credit card points).  I grew up going to the S&D in the 90's and love the Epcot resorts, they have always felt like home to me.

We've been interested in DVC for access to Gold passes as Platinum passes cost me $5300 for my family of 4 recently since I let ours expire due to covid.

My wife and I take a trip once or twice a year without the kids for just a long weekend.  A few weeks ago, we went down to use 3 free night certs that were expiring at S&D for a grownup's weekend.  We were able to ride ROTR with boarding group 14 our first full day down, and were finished with the park by 11AM, however we had an Oga's reservation for 2:40PM.  We decided to take the Skyliner over to Riviera to check out the new resort to kill time.

Long story short, we did a full tour, fell in love, and bought 125 points.  Several weeks later, we could not be more excited to come back and stay.  We have a few nights booked at BCV in July (we are on the waiting list for RR), then 5 nights at the Swan to burn another 5 free night certs that will expire in 2021.  My wife and I already have 3 nights booked in a tower studio in September and I'm waitlisted to take my daughter down for a quick daddy/daughter trip in December.

Disney confirmed that since I have not yet activated my family's Platinum passes, I can change to the Gold passes and get approx $2300 refunded via gift card for the price difference.  I figured if I do Gold passes instead of Platinum passes (non-DVC) 5 times, it will have paid for half of my DVC contract.

I absolutely love the idea of the tower studio for my wife and I.  It is perfect for our 3 day weekend trips.  The deluxe studios are fantastic with the 2nd full bathroom when we're with our kids and even when we bring the MIL.  The splash/pool area is amazing and our kids are just so excited to play there.

Anyway, I feel in another 5-10 years, my work travel will wind down and I will likely be burnt out from chasing my Marriott status.  By then our home will be paid off and we'll likely top off our DVC points and start staying full time at RR and not so much at S&D.  For now though, we will be doing split stays between the resorts and couldn't be happier with our decision.


----------



## sethschroeder

PJ271 said:


> we are on the waiting list for RR



Try asking your guide if they can make any magic happen. They sometimes can pull rooms from the cash side for your first stay.

Also congrats I am hopeful by next years trip they start offering AP sales again for new DVC Gold Passes since we didn't have any previously.


----------



## jamesweikamp

PJ271 said:


> Hey everyone.  I just wanted to introduce ourselves.  My wife and I have been Disney addicts since we started brining our daughter in 2016.  We have two children, 7 and 3 and have been AP holders since 2019.  Due to work travel, I have Titanium status with Marriott properties and typically have enough points/free night certs for 5-10 nights at the Swan and Dolphin every year (also via credit card points).  I grew up going to the S&D in the 90's and love the Epcot resorts, they have always felt like home to me.
> 
> We've been interested in DVC for access to Gold passes as Platinum passes cost me $5300 for my family of 4 recently since I let ours expire due to covid.
> 
> My wife and I take a trip once or twice a year without the kids for just a long weekend.  A few weeks ago, we went down to use 3 free night certs that were expiring at S&D for a grownup's weekend.  We were able to ride ROTR with boarding group 14 our first full day down, and were finished with the park by 11AM, however we had an Oga's reservation for 2:40PM.  We decided to take the Skyliner over to Riviera to check out the new resort to kill time.
> 
> Long story short, we did a full tour, fell in love, and bought 125 points.  Several weeks later, we could not be more excited to come back and stay.  We have a few nights booked at BCV in July (we are on the waiting list for RR), then 5 nights at the Swan to burn another 5 free night certs that will expire in 2021.  My wife and I already have 3 nights booked in a tower studio in September and I'm waitlisted to take my daughter down for a quick daddy/daughter trip in December.
> 
> Disney confirmed that since I have not yet activated my family's Platinum passes, I can change to the Gold passes and get approx $2300 refunded via gift card for the price difference.  I figured if I do Gold passes instead of Platinum passes (non-DVC) 5 times, it will have paid for half of my DVC contract.
> 
> I absolutely love the idea of the tower studio for my wife and I.  It is perfect for our 3 day weekend trips.  The deluxe studios are fantastic with the 2nd full bathroom when we're with our kids and even when we bring the MIL.  The splash/pool area is amazing and our kids are just so excited to play there.
> 
> Anyway, I feel in another 5-10 years, my work travel will wind down and I will likely be burnt out from chasing my Marriott status.  By then our home will be paid off and we'll likely top off our DVC points and start staying full time at RR and not so much at S&D.  For now though, we will be doing split stays between the resorts and couldn't be happier with our decision.



Welcome home!


----------



## PJ271

sethschroeder said:


> Try asking your guide if they can make any magic happen. They sometimes can pull rooms from the cash side for your first stay.
> 
> Also congrats I am hopeful by next years trip they start offering AP sales again for new DVC Gold Passes since we didn't have any previously.



That is a great idea!  Are the cash rooms the same as the DVC rooms at Riviera, do you know?

Yes we were fortunate to be allowed to buy new APs since ours had expired during covid.  Even more fortunate to be able to convert them to Gold passes for HUGE savings.  Even though we live in the northeast, we prefer to get APs because I just love coming/going as I please to the parks, especially staying around the Epcot resorts.


----------



## sethschroeder

PJ271 said:


> That is a great idea! Are the cash rooms the same as the DVC rooms at Riviera, do you know?



Yes they are the same room. Basically Disney uses their points to pull inventory and sell them as cash reservations but they are the same rooms anyone else in DVC would stay in.

So basically Disney will at times simply give back the room as a favor to DVC. Its not a guarantee.

Also in this case since the resort is not sold out Disney slowly declares rooms over to DVC members to book so there is roughly 60% or so of the resort right now that DVC members can't book since its not declared yet. As points are sold then Disney slowly declares more rooms.


----------



## PJ271

sethschroeder said:


> Yes they are the same room. Basically Disney uses their points to pull inventory and sell them as cash reservations but they are the same rooms anyone else in DVC would stay in.
> 
> So basically Disney will at times simply give back the room as a favor to DVC. Its not a guarantee.



Understood.  Thank you for your help, I will reach out and see what happens.


----------



## jamesweikamp

sethschroeder said:


> Yes they are the same room. Basically Disney uses their points to pull inventory and sell them as cash reservations but they are the same rooms anyone else in DVC would stay in.
> 
> So basically Disney will at times simply give back the room as a favor to DVC. Its not a guarantee.
> 
> Also in this case since the resort is not sold out Disney slowly declares rooms over to DVC members to book so there is roughly 60% or so of the resort right now that DVC members can't book since its not declared yet. As points are sold then Disney slowly declares more rooms.



Member Services will generally only do this for your "welcome home" stay (first stay after becoming a member) and only if you call member services to make your reservation.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

PJ271 said:


> I absolutely love the idea of the tower studio for my wife and I.  It is perfect for our 3 day weekend trips.  The deluxe studios are fantastic with the 2nd full bathroom when we're with our kids and even when we bring the MIL.  The splash/pool area is amazing and our kids are just so excited to play there.



Since you enjoy the smaller accommodations you'll be able to stretch those 125 points nicely!  
Welcome Home!


----------



## conandrob240

sethschroeder said:


> Since shutdown based on distancing guidelines in kitchen


I don’t understand. How does this make sense?


----------



## sethschroeder

conandrob240 said:


> I don’t understand. How does this make sense?



No clue that is just what someone was told.


----------



## havoc315

conandrob240 said:


> I don’t understand. How does this make sense?



Fewer people can work in the kitchen to allow for social distancing. Spacing can also limit access to some kitchen equipment. All of Which requires reduction in the menu offerings.


----------



## MamaJessie

I have been on the fence for a little bit about buying DVC at Riviera. We have been inching slowly closer to buying Riviera direct but now that we know about the price increase we are almost sure we are going to. I just feel crazy buying it without having toured Riviera at all.  We stay at CBR so we have swung through on the Skyliner on our way to EPCOT but that is it.

I am going to go read this thread now to see if it helps me feel ready to plunge into DVC!


----------



## sethschroeder

MamaJessie said:


> I have been on the fence for a little bit about buying DVC at Riviera. We have been inching slowly closer to buying Riviera direct but now that we know about the price increase we are almost sure we are going to. I just feel crazy buying it without having toured Riviera at all.  We stay at CBR so we have swung through on the Skyliner on our way to EPCOT but that is it.
> 
> I am going to go read this thread now to see if it helps me feel ready to plunge into DVC!



I would just say that plenty of members on this forum were actually "never ever" and actually ended up buying.

For what its worth after doing room tours at every resort just in the last two weeks we are both sure that Riviera is one of the best resorts at WDW and for me personally its my top resort followed closely by Boardwalk.

The largest negatives typically will be:

Resale restriction
Point Charts
Location (aka Skyliner instead of boat/walking/monorail)
*Resale Restriction*
This only impacts you if you sell. Most people will outline you will sell but in reality we don't know what this will do in 20/30/40 years time. In addition you can do the math today on the lost potential. While contracts are selling for more do a cost prediction based on SSR's selling price. You will notice while there is value lost its not so drastic that you worry about it when you eventually sell.

In addition I would add if you end up loving Riviera it might actually be a positive because you can pick up points for less. Various people only ever stay at one resort every year and while there are some downsides I view it as a potential cost savings measure later.

In my case I got 300 points at $155/point so the math even when I go to sell in the future really was a wash when I consider I am getting a larger upfront discount over the other resorts buying direct (wanted the blue card).

*Point Charts*
This is really hit or miss but realistically you are looking at a point chart that normally is going to be a little more than BLT but less than VGF or POLY. In 20 years times I would expect places like BWV and BCV to shoot past Riviera and leave Riviera as a "deal" for an Epcot resort. There is also nothing stopping me from trying to switch at 7 months to a lower cost offering at times to save some points.

*Location*
While it does get Epcot access there is pushback because at times the Skyliner will go down. Now this is more likely during summers due to weather but we don't really have enough information as based on reports during when it was open this last late summer it never had too much issue.

Not being able to walk is a downside but the always moving Skyliner is a benefit in its own right. So while it can get backed up at times it is something you can plan for to avoid the peak rush things like just lining up earlier in the morning, leaving the park a little early or meandering a little longer at park close possibly grabbing dinner. If you are trying to get to Epcot opening and its backed up just go to HS and grab the boat or if you are leaving at HS closing just go over to Epcot and Skyliner from there.

The one thing our latest trip reminded me is that transportation can always be a little hit or miss but with Skyliner (unless its down for weather) you are going to see continual loading instead of waiting for a bus, boat, or monorail that you are not sure where it is.


----------



## MamaJessie

sethschroeder said:


> I would just say that plenty of members on this forum were actually "never ever" and actually ended up buying.
> 
> For what its worth after doing room tours at every resort just in the last two weeks we are both sure that Riviera is one of the best resorts at WDW and for me personally its my top resort followed closely by Boardwalk.
> 
> The largest negatives typically will be:
> 
> Resale restriction
> Point Charts
> Location (aka Skyliner instead of boat/walking/monorail)
> *Resale Restriction*
> This only impacts you if you sell. Most people will outline you will sell but in reality we don't know what this will do in 20/30/40 years time. In addition you can do the math today on the lost potential. While contracts are selling for more do a cost prediction based on SSR's selling price. You will notice while there is value lost its not so drastic that you worry about it when you eventually sell.
> 
> In addition I would add if you end up loving Riviera it might actually be a positive because you can pick up points for less. Various people only ever stay at one resort every year and while there are some downsides I view it as a potential cost savings measure later.
> 
> In my case I got 300 points at $155/point so the math even when I go to sell in the future really was a wash when I consider I am getting a larger upfront discount over the other resorts buying direct (wanted the blue card).
> 
> *Point Charts*
> This is really hit or miss but realistically you are looking at a point chart that normally is going to be a little more than BLT but less than VGF or POLY. In 20 years times I would expect places like BWV and BCV to shoot past Riviera and leave Riviera as a "deal" for an Epcot resort. There is also nothing stopping me from trying to switch at 7 months to a lower cost offering at times to save some points.
> 
> *Location*
> While it does get Epcot access there is pushback because at times the Skyliner will go down. Now this is more likely during summers due to weather but we don't really have enough information as based on reports during when it was open this last late summer it never had too much issue.
> 
> Not being able to walk is a downside but the always moving Skyliner is a benefit in its own right. So while it can get backed up at times it is something you can plan for to avoid the peak rush things like just lining up earlier in the morning, leaving the park a little early or meandering a little longer at park close possibly grabbing dinner. If you are trying to get to Epcot opening and its backed up just go to HS and grab the boat or if you are leaving at HS closing just go over to Epcot and Skyliner from there.
> 
> The one thing our latest trip reminded me is that transportation can always be a little hit or miss but with Skyliner (unless its down for weather) you are going to see continual loading instead of waiting for a bus, boat, or monorail that you are not sure where it is.


Thank you, I appreciate the detailed response!  

I figure with 5 kids - so far all Disney crazy, we will very likely end up gifting it/willing it rather than selling it in the future and in that case there are no restrictions (according to my guide).  

The points isn't something I weighed as heavily as I should probably, I can see that 125 points gives us a week at a studio each year and that was about all I was concerned about (my adult kids don't go as often with us anymore, so more than 50% of our trips will be a party of 5, or hey maybe even sometimes 2! )

The location is actually a plus for us lol.  Yes I would prefer Beach Club or Boardwalk for location but those direct point prices are crazy to me given they expire in 23 years.  We actually love the Skyliner - it was my 5 year old's new favorite ride lol.  

I saw some people don't like that it is near CBR and again that is a plus for us as well. I love the pool their so much so being able to go over for a swim is such a nice perk to me.

I have been going through the thread and seeing all these pictures are really making me fall in love.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MamaJessie said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the detailed response!
> 
> I figure with 5 kids - so far all Disney crazy, we will very likely end up gifting it/willing it rather than selling it in the future and in that case there are no restrictions (according to my guide).
> 
> The points isn't something I weighed as heavily as I should probably, I can see that 125 points gives us a week at a studio each year and that was about all I was concerned about (my adult kids don't go as often with us anymore, so more than 50% of our trips will be a party of 5, or hey maybe even sometimes 2! )
> 
> The location is actually a plus for us lol.  Yes I would prefer Beach Club or Boardwalk for location but those direct point prices are crazy to me given they expire in 23 years.  We actually love the Skyliner - it was my 5 year old's new favorite ride lol.
> 
> I saw some people don't like that it is near CBR and again that is a plus for us as well. I love the pool their so much so being able to go over for a swim is such a nice perk to me.
> 
> I have been going through the thread and seeing all these pictures are really making me fall in love.



You said several magic words: direct and studio!  Have you considered a guaranteed week?


----------



## kanerf

I own 50 pts direct at Riviera and when the resale prices settle down and drop like they should I will probably pick up another 50 or so resale.  Don't care that I can only use them there, that is why I want them.  I really like the resort and enjoy using the Skyliner.  When it is down, the buses are fine.  It is not very far from Epcot or HS.


----------



## sethschroeder

kanerf said:


> When it is down, the buses are fine. It is not very far from Epcot or HS.



Not sure if I asked you did you notice was it making the full resort loop or RIV only when it was down when you were there?


----------



## MamaJessie

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> You said several magic words: direct and studio!  Have you considered a guaranteed week?


No, I am honestly not that familiar with that but I will look into it.


----------



## kanerf

sethschroeder said:


> Not sure if I asked you did you notice was it making the full resort loop or RIV only when it was down when you were there?


It was doing the full loop.  Long wait during the mornings to transfer to the HS line, but nice and quick to Epcot.


----------



## sethschroeder

MamaJessie said:


> No, I am honestly not that familiar with that but I will look into it.



My signature has the thread with most of the information and discussion.


----------



## groomsy

MamaJessie said:


> I have been on the fence for a little bit about buying DVC at Riviera. We have been inching slowly closer to buying Riviera direct but now that we know about the price increase we are almost sure we are going to. I just feel crazy buying it without having toured Riviera at all.  We stay at CBR so we have swung through on the Skyliner on our way to EPCOT but that is it.
> 
> I am going to go read this thread now to see if it helps me feel ready to plunge into DVC!



We ended up buying a 100pt contract at Riviera back in October without having set foot in the resort or a room. I’ve loved the pictures of the resort and I like the location and the Skyliner access. If you do decide to purchase without having been there, I can promise you that you won’t be the only crazy one here.


----------



## jamesweikamp

sethschroeder said:


> My signature has the thread with most of the information and discussion.



I just added-on Week 49 as a guaranteed week in a preferred studio. The premium is only 7pts right now and it will likely disappear in the future. If we don't use the week, I can "cancel" and get the full 150 points to use whenever. It's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## TAX GUY

Just heard from my wife that we just bought 75 points here! We already have a DVC at GF, and was planning a trip for September 2021. With restrictions on how many can be borrowed, and the thought of buying more points soon anyway..... she didn't hesitate.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

TAX GUY said:


> Just heard from my wife that we just bought 75 points here! We already have a DVC at GF, and was planning a trip for September 2021. With restrictions on how many can be borrowed, and the thought of buying more points soon anyway..... she didn't hesitate.


Welcome Home!!


----------



## sethschroeder

TAX GUY said:


> Just heard from my wife



Lol I laughed at that.

Well at least she has good taste.

Welcome home!


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> Not being able to walk is a downside but the always moving Skyliner is a benefit in its own right. So while it can get backed up at times it is something you can plan for to avoid the peak rush things like just lining up earlier in the morning, leaving the park a little early or meandering a little longer at park close possibly grabbing dinner. If you are trying to get to Epcot opening and its backed up just go to HS and grab the boat or if you are leaving at HS closing just go over to Epcot and Skyliner from there.



I agree with most of your post, but these skyliner workarounds really are not very practical. If you are leaving DHS.... walk/boat 30 minutes to Epcot skyliner station? 

To me, the only realistic workaround if the line is backed up at peak times... Uber. A very cheap uber ride.


----------



## Lakegirl

I have a skyline question.  Is it the only way to get to Epcot or HS?  I thought they would still have buses for people that are afraid of heights or Claustrophobi?


----------



## sethschroeder

Lakegirl said:


> I have a skyline question.  Is it the only way to get to Epcot or HS?  I thought they would still have buses for people that are afraid of heights or Claustrophobi?



From my understanding its 1 time per hour to Epcot/HS while the Skyliner is operational.

I would say the gondolas are fairly large, have solid floors, and have windows that you can open. So you may have luck that even people who are afraid of heights or claustrophobic don't have issues.


----------



## jamesweikamp

sethschroeder said:


> From my understanding its 1 time per hour to Epcot/HS while the Skyliner is operational.
> 
> I would say the gondolas are fairly large, have solid floors, and have windows that you can open. So you may have luck that even people who are afraid of heights or claustrophobic don't have issues.



It was once per hour when we were there a couple weeks ago and the MDE app. does not track when they will arrive with the best accuracy.


----------



## sethschroeder

jamesweikamp said:


> MDE app. does not track when they will arrive with the best accuracy.



At BWV the tracking wasn't even working period. At AKV over a year ago it was accurate to the signs but those were always off hahaha.


----------



## hippiechicken

jennypenny said:


> @jamesweikamp -- Thanks for the info! That bed is def too short for DD. We'll book a bigger room.
> Have a great trip!



I'm 5'6" and slept on the pull down last week. It was not as comfy as the regular bed, but I slept better than I did sharing a room with my snoring sister... I fit just fine on it.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Confirming what we basically already knew, RIV prices up to $201 next week. 

https://dvcfan.com/2021/02/03/riviera-and-aulani-seeing-direct-price-increase-in-february/


----------



## TAX GUY

sethschroeder said:


> Lol I laughed at that.
> 
> Well at least she has good taste.
> 
> Welcome home!



Yeah, we get a chuckle out of that too. 

Funny story (that seems to now be a pattern). Back when we first bought in GF, she had researched and inquired about DVC. I work in public accounting (hence the screen name), and my busy time of year is from late January until April. She knows this, and used it you her advantage. We would go back and forth about DVC (her) and a Corvette (me). At the time, we couldn't afford either one. Fast forward a few years and we're in a better position, so she looks into it again. She calls me, at the office, to plead her case on why we need a DVC. Because I'm elbow deep in crocodiles and alligators, I need to cut the conversation short and get back to work. I end the call with, "just do what you think is right. You know where we stand for finances and what we have extra". She replied with an "ok", and we hung up. I no sooner put the phone back and I got a "Welcome Home" email.  

I don't think it was a coincidence that we "needed" more points now...... in early February, a day after she asked if we're busy at work yet.


----------



## MamaJessie

jamesweikamp said:


> Confirming what we basically already knew, RIV prices up to $201 next week.
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2021/02/03/riviera-and-aulani-seeing-direct-price-increase-in-february/


Yes on the 6th.


----------



## MamaJessie

I just got off the phone, our guide is writing up our contract for 125 points at Riviera


----------



## jamesweikamp

MamaJessie said:


> I just got off the phone, our guide is writing up our contract for 125 points at Riviera



So exciting!


----------



## dez1978

Random question.  Do any of the regular studios have connecting doors?


----------



## CarolynFH

dez1978 said:


> Random question.  Do any of the regular studios have connecting doors?


Not between two studios - the only connecting doors would be between a studio and the living room area of a 1-bedroom villa, thereby creating a lockoff 2-bedroom villa.


----------



## sethschroeder

There is a small number of dedicated studios but as Carolyn stated most will have a connecting door to a 1BR.

Not sure what a "regular" studio would mean to you.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

sethschroeder said:


> There is a small number of dedicated studios but as Carolyn stated most will have a connecting door to a 1BR.
> 
> Not sure what a "regular" studio would mean to you.


I’m guessing they meant deluxe not tower


----------



## Lorrie7249

HI there,
Just in process of signing 2 contracts at RIV before $ increase and incentive ends.  Pretty excited to add on.  We really enjoyed our stay in Dec '20.


----------



## Henwen88

We went for a quick trip last weekend and loved it!  Was able to change from preferred to standard view 1 BR a few weeks out, and soooo happy with the view (plus saved thirty-something points)!

I will definitely plan on returning in the future for the 'full' resort experience to enjoy QS/lounges/beautiful grounds without occupancy limits and masks.

The staff were very nice, food/drinks excellent, and room decor and appointments top-notch.  Wish we had 2 separate baths (or an extra shower/toilet).  Loooooved the murphy sofa bed as it was so easy to turn living space into sleeping space for kiddo (and quite comfy). 

Only big turn off was the terrible skyliner line right after park close for Epcot - it was backed up past Beach Club, so we hung out at Boardwalk for a while, ordered Trattorias take out, shopped a bit; then it was STILL backed up to the Beach Club, so we ubered back to Riv.  If this is the situation when resorts and parks are capacity restricted, then I can't imagine when it's full.   Otherwise, the skyliner was great -rode pre-rope drop at 8 am for HS and several times during the day.


----------



## Henwen88

Also, how do you get the photos to rotate? It seems that every one I try to post is flipped!


----------



## sethschroeder

Henwen88 said:


> If this is the situation when resorts and parks are capacity restricted



I just want to point out that Epcot is currently at roughly 120% capacity of normal day to day visitors.

Epcots max capacity is so large that the 30% restriction basically is never an issue and 99% of Park hoppers head there at night.

The big issue is 1 group per gondola instead of have 2/3/4 groups.

I would say being prepared to uber/lyft is the way to go if you plan on staying until around park closing. 

I saw Epcot is closing at 11pm soon so we should see what social distancing but not an early close looks like.


----------



## bluecruiser

Henwen88 said:


> Also, how do you get the photos to rotate? It seems that every one I try to post is flipped!


I transfer photos from my phone to my PC, then edit them using Paint or the Photos viewer (which has an edit option). Each of these programs has a rotate option.

Hopefully someone else will chime in if there's an easier way to do this (e.g., on your phone).


----------



## sethschroeder

Just skyliner tips for Riviera owners.

Mornings
Line up early for HS (people will line up super early for busses this is no different)
If there is a long line to Epcot take the Skyliner to HS and then walk/boat to Epcot

Nights
If there is a line at HS boat or walk to Epcot and Skyliner back
If there is a line at Epcot
Note what time HS line stops running and possibly go to HS by boat or walking
Eat dinner and then check the Skyliner line
Uber/Lyft
Plan to leave earlier to avoid the line



The Skyliner is way more predicable than busses. I have stood outside Epcot in the evening 2nd in line for a bus back to AKV for over an hour before one showed up.

I will be interested to see reports when the new extended hours come back even with the social distancing guidelines in place.


----------



## iujen94

DH and I are doing a resort-only Disney trip the first weekend in March. We are staying at YC, but one of the things we are planning on is taking the Skyliner to Riviera for lunch.  Any suggestions on fun things to see or do there before or after lunch?


----------



## sethschroeder

iujen94 said:


> DH and I are doing a resort-only Disney trip the first weekend in March. We are staying at YC, but one of the things we are planning on is taking the Skyliner to Riviera for lunch.  Any suggestions on fun things to see or do there before or after lunch?



There is artwork all around, you could do a room tour, check out the lounge area behind the coffee shop, relax around the lake area, tour CBR, take the skyliner down to POP/AOA and check out the buildings.

Enjoy its a great resort and the lunch is top notch.


----------



## Mkaiser1

jamesweikamp said:


> Confirming what we basically already knew, RIV prices up to $201 next week.
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2021/02/03/riviera-and-aulani-seeing-direct-price-increase-in-february/





MamaJessie said:


> Yes on the 6th.


...& incentives are reduced too.


----------



## Philsfan77

We haven't stayed at Riviera yet, but with the closing of the splash pad area at Poly, we switched to a preferred view studio over spring break (lucky it was available when I was stalking the site last night). Is it worth putting a waitlist in for standard view as well (to save points - 18 to be exact). Is the preferred view worth the extra points or would you guys recommend stalking and waitlisting the standard view?

Also is there a request you would try to make in terms of room area?


----------



## cgodzyk

We upped and did it now!  As if the hubs and I needed more points!  

We didn't even think we'd like the resort.  We booked a 1 br here when our DIL asked to stay here for our new 10 week old granddaughter's 1st trip.  And she asked us to schedule a tour for Thursday (for them).  So we did.  And  it's so much better than we thought.   

I"m not sure if it's because it's all shiny and new.  Or because everyone is so welcoming (or because it's our first trip home since Covid happened).  But we've gone and drunk the Kool-Aid from Bar Riva and are adding 200 points.  

And we couldn't be happier!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

cgodzyk said:


> We upped and did it now!  As if the hubs and I needed more points!
> 
> We didn't even think we'd like the resort.  We booked a 1 br here when our DIL asked to stay here for our new 10 week old granddaughter's 1st trip.  And she asked us to schedule a tour for Thursday (for them).  So we did.  And  it's so much better than we thought.
> 
> I"m not sure if it's because it's all shiny and new.  Or because everyone is so welcoming (or because it's our first trip home since Covid happened).  But we've gone and drunk the Kool-Aid from Bar Riva and are adding 200 points.
> 
> And we couldn't be happier!


Welcome Home (again). An additional 200 points is amazing!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Henwen88 said:


> Also, how do you get the photos to rotate? It seems that every one I try to post is flipped!


I edit the picture just a little bit before I copy and paste.  Strange, but it works.


----------



## b00kbug

Brand new DVC members! We bought into the Riviera 2 weeks ago. Got 200pts and will be heading there next summer when things are hopefully a little bit more back to normal.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

So happy for you,@b00kbug and @cgodzyk !  So many amazing vacations in your future -
Welcome Home to the Riviera family


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We bought at Riviera over a year ago now and still have not been able to visit as actual owners there thanks to COVID. We're in the UK, so genuinely have no idea when we'll be able to make our first stay.

We have trips booked for September and December, but i'm worried about whether either of those will be possible


----------



## vinmar4

MamaJessie said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the detailed response!
> 
> I figure with 5 kids - so far all Disney crazy, we will very likely end up gifting it/willing it rather than selling it in the future and in that case there are no restrictions (according to my guide).
> 
> The points isn't something I weighed as heavily as I should probably, I can see that 125 points gives us a week at a studio each year and that was about all I was concerned about (my adult kids don't go as often with us anymore, so more than 50% of our trips will be a party of 5, or hey maybe even sometimes 2! )
> 
> The location is actually a plus for us lol.  Yes I would prefer Beach Club or Boardwalk for location but those direct point prices are crazy to me given they expire in 23 years.  We actually love the Skyliner - it was my 5 year old's new favorite ride lol.
> 
> I saw some people don't like that it is near CBR and again that is a plus for us as well. I love the pool their so much so being able to go over for a swim is such a nice perk to me.
> 
> I have been going through the thread and seeing all these pictures are really making me fall in love.



We also love going to CB! love their bar and food .
We also really like to roomy studios and the 2 showers!


----------



## MamaJessie

Everything is all signed and done, 125 points at Riviera!  Yay!  I think I may need to look for that welcome mat I see posted in this thread in real life now lol



vinmar4 said:


> We also love going to CB! love their bar and food .
> We also really like to roomy studios and the 2 showers!


That bathroom set up looks awesome!  Such a great use of space.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

MamaJessie said:


> Everything is all signed and done, 125 points at Riviera!  Yay!  I think I may need to look for that welcome mat I see posted in this thread in real life now lol
> 
> 
> That bathroom set up looks awesome!  Such a great use of space.



congrars! You’ll love it!


----------



## summerw

Welcome Home! to all our new neighbors! We bought sight unseen too and have no regrets except not buying infinite points. We did a 3-way split last trip and Riviera completely felt like home.

Our next trip is in coming up in April. I can't wait to be back poolside, enjoying the view and getting to the parks by silently flying over it all. When do you all have trips?

*Hey would people like if I started a Be Our Guest list with everyone's travel dates if you want to post them? *

@jamesweikamp, would you mind if I linked to your grocery photos in the first post? I don't have any of those and would love to add them? Thanks!

Also, if there have been any other photos people think should be linked to in the first post, just let me know.


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> Welcome Home! to all our new neighbors! We bought sight unseen too and have no regrets except not buying infinite points. We did a 3-way split last trip and Riviera completely felt like home.
> 
> Our next trip is in coming up in April. I can't wait to be back poolside, enjoying the view and getting to the parks by silently flying over it all. When do you all have trips?
> 
> *Hey would people like if I started a Be Our Guest list with everyone's travel dates if you want to post them? *
> 
> @jamesweikamp, would you mind if I linked to your grocery photos in the first post? I don't have any of those and would love to add them? Thanks!
> 
> Also, if there have been any other photos people think should be linked to in the first post, just let me know.



Of course you can use my pictures!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Morning! I am so on the fence between buying Riveria direct or BLT resale.  Visited Riveria back in December and fell in love.  We already own BRV so the pull is to own closer to Epcot since I love Epcot.  Now trying to decide how many points! Love reading all your posts!


----------



## BillBrasky

We just bought our first contract at Riviera direct for 150 points! So excited to finally be DVC. We had actually already booked a cash trip for this April with a split stay between GF and Riv, so we're still taking that but are returning to Riv for our first DVC trip in November. Thinking about a couple resale contracts to add points on somewhere down the line at different resorts.


----------



## Lakegirl

BillBrasky said:


> We just bought our first contract at Riviera direct for 150 points! So excited to finally be DVC. We had actually already booked a cash trip for this April with a split stay between GF and Riv, so we're still taking that but are returning to Riv for our first DVC trip in November. Thinking about a couple resale contracts to add points on somewhere down the line at different resorts.


Welcome Home and Congratulations!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

BillBrasky said:


> We just bought our first contract at Riviera direct for 150 points! So excited to finally be DVC. We had actually already booked a cash trip for this April with a split stay between GF and Riv, so we're still taking that but are returning to Riv for our first DVC trip in November. Thinking about a couple resale contracts to add points on somewhere down the line at different resorts.


Welcome Home, @BillBrasky and family!


----------



## summerw

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning! I am so on the fence between buying Riveria direct or BLT resale.  Visited Riveria back in December and fell in love.  We already own BRV so the pull is to own closer to Epcot since I love Epcot.  Now trying to decide how many points! Love reading all your posts!


We already added more. We thought we'd be happy with enough for a studio every other year. Then Covid hit and we ended up cancelled and replanning a shorter trip. We had enough points for a 1 bedroom for some of it. We can never go back. So I'd get as many as I could afford. lol. 



BillBrasky said:


> We just bought our first contract at Riviera direct for 150 points! So excited to finally be DVC. We had actually already booked a cash trip for this April with a split stay between GF and Riv, so we're still taking that but are returning to Riv for our first DVC trip in November. Thinking about a couple resale contracts to add points on somewhere down the line at different resorts.



Welcome home, neighbor! Two trips to Riviera in the same year sounds amazing to me! We might need to add some resale points too, since now we're addicted, I know we will want to bring family and will need bigger villas.


----------



## havoc315

Henwen88 said:


> We went for a quick trip last weekend and loved it!  Was able to change from preferred to standard view 1 BR a few weeks out, and soooo happy with the view (plus saved thirty-something points)!
> 
> I will definitely plan on returning in the future for the 'full' resort experience to enjoy QS/lounges/beautiful grounds without occupancy limits and masks.
> 
> The staff were very nice, food/drinks excellent, and room decor and appointments top-notch.  Wish we had 2 separate baths (or an extra shower/toilet).  Loooooved the murphy sofa bed as it was so easy to turn living space into sleeping space for kiddo (and quite comfy).
> 
> Only big turn off was the terrible skyliner line right after park close for Epcot - it was backed up past Beach Club, so we hung out at Boardwalk for a while, ordered Trattorias take out, shopped a bit; then it was STILL backed up to the Beach Club, so we ubered back to Riv.  If this is the situation when resorts and parks are capacity restricted, then I can't imagine when it's full.   Otherwise, the skyliner was great -rode pre-rope drop at 8 am for HS and several times during the day.View attachment 554620



Hard to say what Skyliner will be like when full capacity is restored. Yes, even more people in line for the skyliner. But able to completely fill each cabin.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning! I am so on the fence between buying Riveria direct or BLT resale.  Visited Riveria back in December and fell in love.  We already own BRV so the pull is to own closer to Epcot since I love Epcot.  Now trying to decide how many points! Love reading all your posts!


Well, you're asking the RVA owners thread so we're biased!
I would get RVA since you already like it, don't have an Epcot resort, and you like Epcot--it's a pretty fast Skywalker (that's what DH calls it) flight away!

If you like BLT more than BRV, maybe down the line you could trade? For me it would be hard to choose between the two since I like WL as a resort better but the convenience of the Contemporary is really hard to beat.


----------



## TheMick424

We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at RIV for 2 nights at the end of April.  How is the bus service to MK?  We'd like to rope drop and are debating whether the bus or driving our car gives us a better chance.  Would prefer not to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## havoc315

TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at RIV for 2 nights at the end of April.  How is the bus service to MK?  We'd like to rope drop and are debating whether the bus or driving our car gives us a better chance.  Would prefer not to Uber/Lyft.



I'd look for confirmation from recent guests.. but I believe the bus service to MK is excellent: Not a shared bus.


----------



## CarolynFH

TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at RIV for 2 nights at the end of April.  How is the bus service to MK?  We'd like to rope drop and are debating whether the bus or driving our car gives us a better chance.  Would prefer not to Uber/Lyft.


The other important fact to know in deciding whether to take the bus or drive to MK is that the bus drops you off at the MK entrance.  If you drive, you'll park at the TTC and be with swarms of people taking either the monorail or the ferry around/across the lagoon to get to the MK entrance.  For that reason, MK is the only park we don't drive to when staying onsite with a car.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

CarolynFH said:


> The other important fact to know in deciding whether to take the bus or drive to MK is that the bus drops you off at the MK entrance.  If you drive, you'll park at the TTC and be with swarms of people taking either the monorail or the ferry around/across the lagoon to get to the MK entrance.  For that reason, MK is the only park we don't drive to when staying onsite with a car.


I agree with this strongly! Even if there is a wait for the bus, it's one time waiting and then you're dropped off right at the park. At the TTC, you may have to wait in your car to get in to park, then if you're not close enough to walk you may have to wait to take the tram, then you'll surely have to wait for either the monorail or the ferry (I prefer the monorail route, but that was pre-covid changes). Then you're finally by the park entrance.  I would do the bus, it's a dedicated line.


----------



## TheMick424

CarolynFH said:


> The other important fact to know in deciding whether to take the bus or drive to MK is that the bus drops you off at the MK entrance.  If you drive, you'll park at the TTC and be with swarms of people taking either the monorail or the ferry around/across the lagoon to get to the MK entrance.  For that reason, MK is the only park we don't drive to when staying onsite with a car.


This is an excellent point.  I would prefer to take the bus for this reason.  Just need to convince my DH that TTC is not a good option for this trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

TheMick424 said:


> This is an excellent point.  I would prefer to take the bus for this reason.  Just need to convince my DH that TTC is not a good option for this trip.


Another piece of information that might help - the parking trams were not running for any park when we were there in November or December, and so far as I know they haven't started running yet.  So no matter where you park at the TTC, you're walking all the way to the security check point (which is where the trams used to load/unload) and then to the monorail/ferry.  Maybe not so bad on the way in, but not much fun on the way home after all the walking in the park!


----------



## Castillo Mom

summerw said:


> Welcome Home! to all our new neighbors! We bought sight unseen too and have no regrets except not buying infinite points. We did a 3-way split last trip and Riviera completely felt like home.
> 
> Our next trip is in coming up in April. I can't wait to be back poolside, enjoying the view and getting to the parks by silently flying over it all. When do you all have trips?
> 
> *Hey would people like if I started a Be Our Guest list with everyone's travel dates if you want to post them? *
> 
> @jamesweikamp, would you mind if I linked to your grocery photos in the first post? I don't have any of those and would love to add them? Thanks!
> 
> Also, if there have been any other photos people think should be linked to in the first post, just let me know.



Hello!  Yes, I'd love a Be Our Guest list, that's a great idea!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Good news out of the UK yesterday, most of our restrictions are supposed to be lifted by the end of June with all adults having had their first vaccine dose by July (with the 2nd 8-12 weeks later), so maybe/possibly/hopefully we'll be able to 'come home' in September......


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Good news out of the UK yesterday, most of our restrictions are supposed to be lifted by the end of June with all adults having had their first vaccine dose by July (with the 2nd 8-12 weeks later), so maybe/possibly/hopefully we'll be able to 'come home' in September......


That makes me very happy!


----------



## kboo

Philsfan77 said:


> We haven't stayed at Riviera yet, but with the closing of the splash pad area at Poly, we switched to a preferred view studio over spring break (lucky it was available when I was stalking the site last night). Is it worth putting a waitlist in for standard view as well (to save points - 18 to be exact). Is the preferred view worth the extra points or would you guys recommend stalking and waitlisting the standard view?
> 
> Also is there a request you would try to make in terms of room area?


I have only stayed standard view and liked it; there's certainly no harm in waitlisting the standard room and saving points - I'm a points miser myself. The one request I'd make is HIGH FLOOR - many of the standard rooms have a view of Spaceship Earth past the parking lot, so the higher you are, the less parking lot you see. depending on time of year, 18 points might be worth another night, and I'll almost always take length of stay over room view. 



Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning! I am so on the fence between buying Riveria direct or BLT resale.  Visited Riveria back in December and fell in love.  We already own BRV so the pull is to own closer to Epcot since I love Epcot.  Now trying to decide how many points! Love reading all your posts!


We were making the same decision back in 2019! We already owned BLT (resale) but needed more points. Ultimately decided it was worth paying a little more to have another home resort, and because RIV direct can book any resort at 7 mo, we could still use those points to book BLT at 7mo (together with our BLT points) but if we bought BLT resale, those points would not be able to be used at Riviera. And we were ok with having to book lake view if necessary. Also having a home resort in the EP/HS area was a factor - HS is already popular and EP after the improvements will be terrific too.



TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at RIV for 2 nights at the end of April.  How is the bus service to MK?  We'd like to rope drop and are debating whether the bus or driving our car gives us a better chance.  Would prefer not to Uber/Lyft.


We last stayed at Riviera and bussed to MK in December 2019. It was nice having a dedicated bus, and the waits were ... fine. Not great but worth the wait to be dropped off at the park. and remember that now Uber/Lyft or driving yourself only gets you to TTC, not to the park itself.


----------



## dez1978

For those that have stayed here recently, how have the busses been? Just trying to plan for rope drop over spring break. When we were there Jan 2020 the buses weren’t running early enough to make it 45 mins before official opening


----------



## ChimneyJim

Arrived yesterday, our first stay using our original 2019 points. They really need to add a Value room type. We have a Standard view but some views just shouldn’t exist or should be much cheaper.


----------



## Snicky94

havoc315 said:


> Hard to say what Skyliner will be like when full capacity is restored. Yes, even more people in line for the skyliner. But able to completely fill each cabin.





ChimneyJim said:


> Arrived yesterday, our first stay using our original 2019 points. They really need to add a Value room type. We have a Standard view but some views just shouldn’t exist or should be much cheaper.View attachment 559054


What room floor were you on?  I'm going in April and I booked a 2 bedroom standard view.  I asked for a view of the skyliner...


----------



## ChimneyJim

Snicky94 said:


> What room floor were you on?  I'm going in April and I booked a 2 bedroom standard view.  I asked for a view of the skyliner...


Third floor. We requested close to sklyliner. Almost as far from that as physically possible.


----------



## Snicky94

ChimneyJim said:


> Third floor. We requested close to sklyliner. Almost as far from that as physically possible.


Well that's not promising but I'm hoping to be in the wing to right of the front of the hotel.  I'm hoping for a higher floor so we shall see.  How are you enjoying the resort otherwise?  Transportation? etc.


----------



## emilymad

TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to an upcoming stay at RIV for 2 nights at the end of April.  How is the bus service to MK?  We'd like to rope drop and are debating whether the bus or driving our car gives us a better chance.  Would prefer not to Uber/Lyft.



We just got back.  MK opened at 9am on the day we went.  We were at the bus stop at 7:30am.  We were not the first family in line.  First bus came around 8:15am.  By then the line for the MK bus was halfway up the lobby.  I am guessing families had to wait for another bus.  When we drove past the parking lot for the TTC they weren't letting cars in yet so the bus was by far faster given that we got on that first bus.


----------



## TheMick424

emilymad said:


> We just got back.  MK opened at 9am on the day we went.  We were at the bus stop at 7:30am.  We were not the first family in line.  First bus came around 8:15am.  By then the line for the MK bus was halfway up the lobby.  I am guessing families had to wait for another bus.  When we drove past the parking lot for the TTC they weren't letting cars in yet so the bus was by far faster given that we got on that first bus.


Thanks for your report!  I was hoping the buses would start a bit earlier than 8:15, but we'll definitely plan to get to the stop at least 90 minutes prior to opening.


----------



## Snicky94

I think the best way is to uber to BLT and walk over to MK.  We've done this on easter sunday when we didn't want to wait for the bus.


----------



## CarolynFH

Snicky94 said:


> I think the best way is to uber to BLT and walk over to MK.  We've done this on easter sunday when we didn't want to wait for the bus.


Just be aware that even rideshare vehicles have been turned away from the BLT/CR parking lot if the passengers didn't have an ADR for the CR.  Sometimes the guard will let them in with a mobile order, sometimes not.  They've reportedly been pretty strict lately.


----------



## Snicky94

This is helpful as I've not been to Disney since 2019-BC-Before Covid.  I know things are probably much different.  I'm looking forward to the trip.  Hoping the pool at the Riviera is nice as I plan on spending much time there and not so much at the parks.


----------



## Dug720

CarolynFH said:


> Just be aware that even rideshare vehicles have been turned away from the BLT/CR parking lot if the passengers didn't have an ADR for the CR.  Sometimes the guard will let them in with a mobile order, sometimes not.  They've reportedly been pretty strict lately.



And don't count on being able to say/show a mobile order and then cancel it once you're past the guard. I've seen more than one report of the guard requiring people to click "I'm here. Prepare my order." after which it can't be cancelled, so people were stuck with a food order they didn't want. (And I suspect if people start *just* getting coffee they'll put an end to that as well.)


----------



## RivShore

Dug720 said:


> And don't count on being able to say/show a mobile order and then cancel it once you're past the guard. I've seen more than one report of the guard requiring people to click "I'm here. Prepare my order." after which it can't be cancelled, so people were stuck with a food order they didn't want. (And I suspect if people start *just* getting coffee they'll put an end to that as well.)



If this is just a quick uber drop off, what issue are they trying to prevent?


----------



## Dug720

RivShore said:


> If this is just a quick uber drop off, what issue are they trying to prevent?



I don't know. I don't make the rules, work for Disney, or even live in Florida. I was just reporting what I have seen reported by others.

My guess is overloading the checkpoints and path with people trying to circumvent the system.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Snicky94 said:


> Well that's not promising but I'm hoping to be in the wing to right of the front of the hotel.  I'm hoping for a higher floor so we shall see.  How are you enjoying the resort otherwise?  Transportation? etc.


We loved the resort in general. Fantastic food. 
The Skyliner is great at off times. We waited a little over 30 minutes in line at CBR to transfer for HS around 9 am on Friday. Thursday night we left Epcot at 830, 30 minutes after close and the line for Skyliner was all the way to BC. It was going to be well over 30 minutes to loading so we just walked into BC and got a Lyft.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I am getting increasingly nervous about my September trip over from the UK, I expect we'll both be fully vaccinated by that time but with the new variants I am starting to think its unlikely they'll be much international travel by then.

The trip is booked with banked 2019 and 2020 points (December UY). Am I right in thinking that if I cancel the trip, I can bank the 2020 points into 2021 (providing its done before the July deadline), but the 2019 points I will just lose because they can't be banked a 2nd time?

It's so frustrating since we've just had no opportunity to use them at all and now we're likely going to have to lose them. I get that we can sell them, but, we won't want to cancel the trip until we're right up on the July deadline to give ourselves as much time as possible, and that won't leave much time for them to be sold!


----------



## Rileygirl

Not that I know what I am doing here, but riviera studios are a hot commodity in the fall due to the whole food and wine thing. I think you would be able to rent out the reservation exactly as it is, with just name changes, fairly easily? Especially if the points were reasonable? I think you could sit this one out and make the decision in July without sweating too much. I think you would be able to rent those points and cover your mfs,plus some extra, no problem. Perhaps other seasoned owners can weigh in, ....
And I mean, especially this particular year when getting bookings anywhere in under 7 month window is kinda ugly, I think you could reasonably assume you can rent those points in July.....


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

Does anyone know if staying at Riviera can get you any preferential treatment for Topolino’s breakfast?  We are finally going around Thanksgiving this year (over a one year delay) and I know this is one of the hardest to get Reservations right now.  The points are a premium the week we are staying and I’m going to be disappointed if we cannot get a reservation while we are staying on property (and yes I know there just aren’t enough to go around).


----------



## Akck

DisneyByMarriage said:


> Does anyone know if staying at Riviera can get you any preferential treatment for Topolino’s breakfast?  We are finally going around Thanksgiving this year (over a one year delay) and I know this is one of the hardest to get Reservations right now.  The points are a premium the week we are staying and I’m going to be disappointed if we cannot get a reservation while we are staying on property (and yes I know there just aren’t enough to go around).



I would say you won’t get preferential treatment. It may be easier to go up on opening and maybe get seated. Your best bet is to try to get your reservation at the end of your stay so your not competing with those who could only book at the 60 day window.


----------



## velbels

Hi Neighbours!

We live in the UK and have been blessed to travel 3 times to WDW. We hoped to return this year but do to travel restrictions this looks unlikely. We have looked at DVC on our last 2 trips but we couldn't go ahead. Having looked at it again we have decided to buy at Riviera. We saw the resort from the Skyliner in 2019 just prior to opening and we love the rooms and location.  We hope to have our first Welcome home trip early 2022. 

Thank you for all the useful information on here.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

velbels said:


> Hi Neighbours!
> 
> We live in the UK and have been blessed to travel 3 times to WDW. We hoped to return this year but do to travel restrictions this looks unlikely. We have looked at DVC on our last 2 trips but we couldn't go ahead. Having looked at it again we have decided to buy at Riviera. We saw the resort from the Skyliner in 2019 just prior to opening and we love the rooms and location.  We hope to have our first Welcome home trip early 2022.
> 
> Thank you for all the useful information on here.



Hi there fellow UK Riviera (soon to be)owner !

We've not actually been since we bought our Riviera contract thanks to Covid! So we you may actually beat us to a first stay there!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

velbels said:


> Hi Neighbours!
> 
> We live in the UK and have been blessed to travel 3 times to WDW. We hoped to return this year but do to travel restrictions this looks unlikely. We have looked at DVC on our last 2 trips but we couldn't go ahead. Having looked at it again we have decided to buy at Riviera. We saw the resort from the Skyliner in 2019 just prior to opening and we love the rooms and location.  We hope to have our first Welcome home trip early 2022.
> 
> Thank you for all the useful information on here.


Member services can help you set up your welcome home trip and may be able to get you into a room that may be fully booked for the dates you want to travel. So do take advantage of that! They often can pull from cash rooms to make that happen and give you some pixie dust to make your welcome home stay happen the way you want it!

You said you had been to WDW a few times already, where had you stayed previously? What made you decide to sign up for DVC? Just curious, I love reading's people's Disney stories!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Akck said:


> I would say you won’t get preferential treatment. It may be easier to go up on opening and maybe get seated. Your best bet is to try to get your reservation at the end of your stay so your not competing with those who could only book at the 60 day window.


During the week they seem to be able to get folks without a reservation in if they're there early. That's what happened to us, we were there a little after opening hours on a Wednesday and they seated us right away!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Thegoatfeeder said:


> I am getting increasingly nervous about my September trip over from the UK, I expect we'll both be fully vaccinated by that time but with the new variants I am starting to think its unlikely they'll be much international travel by then.
> 
> The trip is booked with banked 2019 and 2020 points (December UY). Am I right in thinking that if I cancel the trip, I can bank the 2020 points into 2021 (providing its done before the July deadline), but the 2019 points I will just lose because they can't be banked a 2nd time?
> 
> It's so frustrating since we've just had no opportunity to use them at all and now we're likely going to have to lose them. I get that we can sell them, but, we won't want to cancel the trip until we're right up on the July deadline to give ourselves as much time as possible, and that won't leave much time for them to be sold!


Aw this is too bad! I hope you can make it and everything will work out.  Looks like the US will have vaccines for all adults by end of May, which may mean travel restrictions will be lifted. But yeah, it seems it might depend on those pesky new strains...

It's definitely worth it to contact member services and ask if they could bank your 2019 points if worst comes to worst.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> During the week they seem to be able to get folks without a reservation in if they're there early. That's what happened to us, we were there a little after opening hours on a Wednesday and they seated us right away!


That’s awesome, since all three of my kids usually always me up at 5:45am I will have no problem with this!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

DisneyByMarriage said:


> That’s awesome, since all three of my kids usually always me up at 5:45am I will have no problem with this!


We asked the server if they were busy and he said "are you kidding, at this hour?" So give it a try! If it doesn't work out, at least you tried


----------



## kboo

CarolynFH said:


> Just be aware that even rideshare vehicles have been turned away from the BLT/CR parking lot if the passengers didn't have an ADR for the CR.  Sometimes the guard will let them in with a mobile order, sometimes not.  They've reportedly been pretty strict lately.



Husband tried to do this in December (get dropped off at BLT) and was turned back to TTC.


----------



## Sydnerella

kboo said:


> Husband tried to do this in December (get dropped off at BLT) and was turned back to TTC.



We had a Mobile orders at Contemp Cafe and Boardwalk Bakery Thanksgiving week and our Uber drivers warned us that we might get turned away depending on who was at the gate. Both times it was someone they had a good relationship with so we were let through. This got us lined up early enough to be entering the parks when they actually opened - they were doing 45 minute early openings at both parks.

We would never have been able to enter that early using transportation from the RIV.

 It is aggravating to me that Riviera skyliner service does not start early enough for guests to be lined up for these park openings and frustrating that buses are not consistent or reliable. Paying deluxe prices and not being within walking distance to any park should ideally give me one better transportation. But I should know better - this is Disney.


----------



## velbels

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Member services can help you set up your welcome home trip and may be able to get you into a room that may be fully booked for the dates you want to travel. So do take advantage of that! They often can pull from cash rooms to make that happen and give you some pixie dust to make your welcome home stay happen the way you want it!
> 
> You said you had been to WDW a few times already, where had you stayed previously? What made you decide to sign up for DVC? Just curious, I love reading's people's Disney stories!



We have been to WDW 2016, 2018 and 2019. We have stayed at CBR twice, Riverside and a few nights add on stay at all stars. We loved the idea of the deluxes but could never justify the cost. When we could see that we would continue to return we looked in to DVC but the Uk travel agent offers at the time made it more expensive per trip to do DVC and the upfront cost were prohibitive. We nearly bought in 2019 but couldn't quite stretch. We can see the price increases and always knew DVC would be cheaper in the long run but with no uk travel offers currently it tipped the balance.


----------



## hippiechicken

DisneyByMarriage said:


> Does anyone know if staying at Riviera can get you any preferential treatment for Topolino’s breakfast?...


I've had luck joining the Walk Up list on the app, usually being called within 15-20 mins. Once it was about 5 min, and I wasn't even ready yet!


----------



## jennypenny

My son has a virtual school thing from 11am - 1pm on our checkout day in April. I was able to change the flight to later in the day so he can zoom in, but I couldn't extend our room another day so we'd have it available for him. 

I'm trying to think of someplace at Riviera where he could zoom into the meeting. The library comes to mind but it might be busy during check in/out. There are those two small balconies off the main lobby but they aren't quiet and the low table might be awkward. Is there someplace else I'm not thinking of? I don't want to plan on doing it at an outside table in case of bad weather, even though those tables near the lake might work assuming the internet connection is solid that far from the main building.


----------



## DenLo

We will be staying at the Riviera in March.  Are gas grills available for members/guests to use?  I cannot find any information on the DVC website nor does it show up in the maps provided by DVC or at the resort.


----------



## hippiechicken

jennypenny said:


> ... I don't want to plan on doing it at an outside table in case of bad weather, even though those tables near the lake might work assuming the internet connection is solid that far from the main building.


I video messaged with my students from the tables by the lake. It was about to storm, so it was very cloudy and windy, but the connection still worked fine.
There are also places to sit in the lobby. You could try the event room which may be quieter. I used the library several times without issue finding a spot.


----------



## JavaDuck

jennypenny said:


> My son has a virtual school thing from 11am - 1pm on our checkout day in April. I was able to change the flight to later in the day so he can zoom in, but I couldn't extend our room another day so we'd have it available for him.
> 
> I'm trying to think of someplace at Riviera where he could zoom into the meeting. The library comes to mind but it might be busy during check in/out. There are those two small balconies off the main lobby but they aren't quiet and the low table might be awkward. Is there someplace else I'm not thinking of? I don't want to plan on doing it at an outside table in case of bad weather, even though those tables near the lake might work assuming the internet connection is solid that far from the main building.



The community center on the lower level could work.  I don't know what time it opens, but when we were there in February it was empty most of the time except for the cast member.  Kudos to your son for preparing to do the virtual thing while on vacation.  I'm a teacher and appreciate when my students have gone the extra step to still do their virtual learning.


----------



## Girlworthfightingfor

I am staying at in a standard 2 bedroom this August.  When I go to put my room requests in for online check in, the options are near lobby, near transportation, and near elevator.  Nothing about a high floor or low floor.  Anyone ever seen that happen?  I'm wondering if it's just temporary and floor preference will show up later.  I really would like a high floor for the chance to have a view of Epcot.  
TIA!


----------



## CarolynFH

Girlworthfightingfor said:


> I am staying at in a standard 2 bedroom this August.  When I go to put my room requests in for online check in, the options are near lobby, near transportation, and near elevator.  Nothing about a high floor or low floor.  Anyone ever seen that happen?  I'm wondering if it's just temporary and floor preference will show up later.  I really would like a high floor for the chance to have a view of Epcot.
> TIA!


If you’re booked for cash through Disney, you can call the reservation line to add your request to your reservation. If you’re booked via DVC, you (or the owner of the points) can chat, email or call MS to submit your request. If you do either, don’t put anything on online checkin because it will negate your request.


----------



## polynor

When we went to BLT last year, we were able to use a luggage rack ourselves to bring up our stuff.  Will Riv let you do that too?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

polynor said:


> When we went to BLT last year, we were able to use a luggage rack ourselves to bring up our stuff.  Will Riv let you do that too?


I have seen luggage racks there, but we didn't use them. I would assume they would let you use them, why not?


----------



## Girlworthfightingfor

Perfect.  Thanks, I will chat with Member Services.


----------



## CP3uhoh

We are going next week and want to swing by, we are owners but staying at Saratoga for this short stop over on the way to visit family. Will they let us park and check out the resort without an ADR. We were planning on eating at Primo but is a mobile order necessary. Have never seen in person. Thoughts?


----------



## pixieprincess925

summerw said:


> *Welcome Home, fellow Riviera owners! Find reviews, info and other fans here!*
> 
> *Note: Times and offerings have not been updated **post-Covid. The restaurants, pool and Skyliner are all opening with modified experiences and times. *
> 
> I am an owner of a 100-point contract with reservations to stay May 2020. In the meantime, I'll be gathering all the info I and all the other helpful people who visit this thread can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (disneytouristblog.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​*MORE PICS*
> Front of Resort
> Porte Cochére
> Hallway 1
> Hallway 2
> Lobby
> Front Fountain
> Kid Section of the Lobby
> 
> *GENERAL INFO
> Map
> 
> View attachment 460688*
> (Orlandothemeparknews.com)​*DISboards Info Page*
> Floor Plans, Points Charts, Video Room Tours etc.
> 
> *DISboards Aerial Photo Thread*
> Last Aerial Photos Before Opening
> 
> *Mosaics on Path to Skyliner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​Pic of Peter Pan Mosaic
> Mosaic Vlog
> 
> 
> *ROOMS*
> The Riviera has a total of 341 villas. All except the Grand Villas and Tower Studios offer Standard or Preferred Views.
> 
> 
> *VIEWS*
> A helpful Dis'er created a view map from reports of views. You can find more info here.
> 
> View attachment 525652
> 
> 
> *• 12 Grand Villas (3-bedroom)*
> DIS Video Tour
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> *• 148 2-Bedroom Lock Offs *
> (1 Bedroom + Studio with connecting door)
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> *• 90 Dedicated 2-Bedrooms*
> 
> • *29 Dedicated 1-Bedrooms*
> DIS Video Tour
> 360º Video Tour
> Photo Tour
> 
> • *38 Dedicated Deluxe Studios*
> 360º Video Tour
> 
> • *24 Tower Studios *
> (2-person, lower-point-cost studios with only a pull-down bed )
> DIS Video Tour
> 360° Video Tour
> 
> 
> *DINING
> Topolino’s Terrace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breakfast*: 7:30 am - 11:00 am
> Breakfast a la Art with Mickey & Friends
> Painter Mickey Mouse, Writer Minnie Mouse, Sculptor Donald Duck, Ballerina Daisy Duck and sometimes Goofy on the patio, in their artist outfits.
> 1 Table Service Credit / Pre-Fixed Menu $41 Adults & $24 Children
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mousesteps.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Opening Day Breakfast Review with Vlog
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including Breakfast)
> 
> *Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> 2 Table Service credits
> See the reviews to hear about the cheese cart and the fresh napkin experience.
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Opening Night Dinner Vlog
> DIS Opening Night Dinner Review & Food Pics
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including Dinner)
> 
> *Lounge*
> No reservations required for the lounge. Full menu available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​*REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Drink Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including the lounge area)
> 
> 
> 
> *Primo Piatto*
> 7:00 am - Midnight
> Breakfast • Lunch • Dinner / Indoor & Outdoor Seating
> Mobile Ordering
> Menu
> There are also many chairs and tables along the lawn and water to enjoy meals. The food is served from an open kitchen on real plates and there are Freestyle Coke machines and a pre-packaged gelato case. Primo Piatto has multiple entrances, accessible from both outside on the main lawn and from inside after taking the stairs from the lobby.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (disneytouristblog.com)​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> Outdoor Seating
> Cashier
> DIS Opening Day Lunch Vlog
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (includes Primo Piatto)
> 
> 
> 
> *Bar Riva*
> 11 am - 9 pm
> Open air, poolside bar with sandwiches, salads, burgers and drinks
> Disney Dining Plan not accepted.
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> DIS Vlog (including wings & drinks)
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food Pics
> allears.net Vlog (including cocktails, monte cristo, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Petit Cafe*
> 6 am - 10 pm
> This nod to the cafe in Aristocats offers coffees and pastries in the morning, desserts after noon and cocktails, wine, beer, charcuterie & desserts after 4 pm.
> Disney Dining Plan Snack Credits for some coffees & pastries
> Menu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (Disney)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REVIEWS & MORE PICS*
> disneyfoodblog.com Review & Food/Drink Pics
> all ears.net Vlog (including Almond Cold Brew with house-made honey almond cream)
> 
> 
> *AMENITIES & RECREATION
> Voyageurs’ Lounge*
> Located next to Le Petit Café, this lounge resembles a library and features books and memorabilia related to Walt's European travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wdwinfo.com)​
> *MORE PICS*
> Seating
> Display Cases
> 
> *La Boutique*
> La Boutique offers the usual sundries plus Riviera-specific merchandise and a print on demand kiosk that will allow you to order the art commissioned for Riviera and on display around the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE PICS*
> Riviera-Branded Suitcase
> Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy Plushes
> Morgan & Pete Shop Riviera Merchandise Vlog
> 
> 
> *Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play*
> 7 am - 8 pm
> The Riviera Pool features zero entry, a hot tub, towel service, a tower slide, a gelato cart, a giant Connect 4, cornhole, and the S'il Vous Play splash area. S'il Vous Play is for children under 48 inches.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mouseplanet.com)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> *MORE PICS & VIDEO*
> Resort Review Vlog with Slide POV at 10:20
> The Gelato Cart
> The Gelato Cart Menu
> Zero Entry Area
> Towel Service
> Seating Area
> Connect 4 and Cornhole
> More S'il Vous Play
> 
> *Beau Soleil Pool*
> 7 am - 11 pm
> The smaller pool features a hot tub (same as at the Riviera Pool), 2-person covered lounges and other types of seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thepointsguy.com)​
> *MORE BEAU SOLEIL PICS*
> Hot Tub
> Entry Gate
> Lounge Area
> Jumbo Covered Lounger
> 
> *Athlétique Fitness Center*
> Open 24 Hours
> *PHOTOS *
> thepointsguy.com 1
> thepointsguy.com 2
> allears.net
> 
> 
> *Eventi Room & Other Activities*
> The Eventi Room will offer painting and other types of paid classes as well as activities such as the Skyliner Scavanger Hunt (see the Recreation Guide).
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (worldofwalt.com)​
> The Art Collection Search is available from the DVC desk in the lobby. The art itself is available for print on demand from a kiosk inside La Boutique.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Activity / Movie Lawn*
> During the day giant inflatable games such as foot snooker will be available and will switch over to movies in the evening.
> Movie Screen on Lawn
> Foot Snooker
> 
> *Main Lawn*
> Bocce Ball Court
> Giant Chess & Chair Swing
> 
> *Fire Pit*
> Located near the lake walking path, it offers marshmallow roasting.
> 
> *Laundry Room*
> All 1- and 2-bedroom and grand villas have their own washer and dryer, but there is a laundry room on the 4th floor of the East Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSPORTATION*
> *Disney's Skyliner*
> Generally 8 am - 10 pm or 15 minutes before an early park opening to an hour after park closing, but hours will vary based on park openings and closings.
> *Riviera Skyliner Station*
> There is a covered walkway between the station and the resort on the side that exits coming from Epcot and going to Hollywood Studios. There is an uncovered portion (heading into the front of the station pictured below) on the side that exits from Hollywood Studios and going to Epcot. The Riviera Station does not have a separate line for accessible boarding, and the line will be slowed or stopped to accommodate guests who need it.
> 
> *Epcot*
> 9-10 Minutes
> The uncovered part of the path to the front of the station leads to boarding for Epcot which is a direct trip (by way of the Boardwalk Turn Station) to Epcot International Gateway with no transfers required.
> 
> *Hollywood Studios*
> The covered path on the back side of the station leads to boarding for the Caribbean Beach Station (2-3 minutes) where all passengers must exit the gondolas to transfer to the Hollywood Studios line (7-8 minutes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE SKYLINER INFO*
> Detailed Pics of the Station
> Pic of Pathway to Station from Above
> Disney's Guests Riding Promo
> DISboards Gondola Thread
> 
> *Bus*
> Riviera has a covered walkway to a covered bus stop with dedicated bus service. Cast members told allears.net the only time Riviera Resort might share a bus would be a shared ride to the water parks and/or Disney Springs with guests of Caribbean Beach Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-OPENING / OPENING INFO
> Marketing Video*
> The Art of Inspiration
> 
> *Disney Parks Blog Stories*
> Cast Member Costumes Reveal
> Meaning behind RR Monogram Sign
> Creating the mural in Bar Riva
> Opening Day Ceremony (Minnie Speaks!)
> 
> *Thank you to the DIS, disneyfoodblog.com, mouseplanet.com, micechat.com, wdwmagic.com, disneytouristblog.com, disneygeek.com, thepointsguy.com, worldofwalt.com and allears.net for all the great images and info! *


Please add on first post that there is no bus service to Epcot to/from Riviera. We got burned last month at park close when we exited the front, then CMs wouldn't let us go back through the park for the skyliner!


----------



## Akck

polynor said:


> When we went to BLT last year, we were able to use a luggage rack ourselves to bring up our stuff.  Will Riv let you do that too?



We checked our luggage with Bell Services when we arrived. We were able to get a luggage rack when we left to load up our rental. This was in December.


----------



## kboo

pixieprincess925 said:


> Please add on first post that there is no bus service to Epcot to/from Riviera. We got burned last month at park close when we exited the front, then CMs wouldn't let us go back through the park for the skyliner!


Yikes! So how did you get back? What a pain!


----------



## summerw

pixieprincess925 said:


> Please add on first post that there is no bus service to Epcot to/from Riviera. We got burned last month at park close when we exited the front, then CMs wouldn't let us go back through the park for the skyliner!



I will do. I’m planning to make some updates and add a Be Our Guest post. I’m fighting against work. Lol.
Thanks for letting me know, and that’s crazy they wouldn’t let you go through the park. Usually Disney is much better about not stranding people.


----------



## Hubie

Hi,

I have 225 DVC points and have been trying to make a reservation for 8 - 9 nights at a DVC Resort at WDW for this fall (November at Riviera  preferred). I can't seem to get in anywhere for more than a couple of days. Is everybody planning to go to WDW this year?


----------



## CarolynFH

Hubie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 225 DVC points and have been trying to make a reservation for 8 - 9 nights at a DVC Resort at WDW for this fall (November at Riviera  preferred). I can't seem to get in anywhere for more than a couple of days. Is everybody planning to go to WDW this year?


Because many DVC owners had to cancel and postpone trips due to COVID-19, there are many extra points in the system, not to mention a pent-up desire to travel.  So, many owners are booking their home resorts ASAP, extending their trips, upgrading from one size villa to the next, etc. to use up their points.  So some owners are getting blocked out from their home resorts during the 7-11 month window (we're currently around 8 months from November) because they didn't book soon enough.  Book what you can at your home resort, waitlist what you can't book, and maybe when the 7-month window opens for November, you'll get lucky - but plan to be logged in at 8 AM the morning your 7 month window opens, because things will go quickly!  Pixie dust for you!


----------



## Hubie

Thank you for your insight. I'm not sure I want to go now. It looks like everybody has the same idea and the place will be packed. I have to use 50 points I carried over by March 2022. Guess I'll wait until my 7-month window opens in June and see if I can get something for this November or wait until later. It's too bad Disney doesn't waive the expiration dates for points people had to carry over due to COVID.


----------



## vinmar4

summerw said:


> Welcome Home! to all our new neighbors! We bought sight unseen too and have no regrets except not buying infinite points. We did a 3-way split last trip and Riviera completely felt like home.
> 
> Our next trip is in coming up in April. I can't wait to be back poolside, enjoying the view and getting to the parks by silently flying over it all. When do you all have trips?
> 
> *Hey would people like if I started a Be Our Guest list with everyone's travel dates if you want to post them? *
> 
> @jamesweikamp, would you mind if I linked to your grocery photos in the first post? I don't have any of those and would love to add them? Thanks!
> 
> Also, if there have been any other photos people think should be linked to in the first post, just let me know.



I would love to be on that list!


----------



## dez1978

This will be my 1st dvc stay. What kind of Coffee pots are in the studios, and do I need to bring my own or can I request more?


----------



## jamesweikamp

dez1978 said:


> This will be my 1st dvc stay. What kind of Coffee pots are in the studios, and do I need to bring my own or can I request more?



Studios have regular drip Mr. Coffee machines (towers have Keurig). They will replenish your coffee/cream/etc. if you ask for more.


----------



## dez1978

jamesweikamp said:


> Studios have regular drip Mr. Coffee machines (towers have Keurig). They will replenish your coffee/cream/etc. if you ask for more.


Thank you.  I couldn't remember if you could ask for more as a dvc stay vs cash stay


----------



## jamesweikamp

dez1978 said:


> Thank you.  I couldn't remember if you could ask for more as a dvc stay vs cash stay



I am not sure what the "rules" are but I have never had them say no.


----------



## mdonald

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to get a deluxe studio at the 7 month window? Is it booking up quickly at the 7 month window? Is there one view that is more easy to get?



Hey!  Also newer owner here!  We purchased 380 points direct in May 2019 (thank god we loved it Jan 2020) as we bought sight unseen.  Any how, I think studio avail. will improve over time as Disney release more inventory as point sales increase.  This has not been quick as direct sales have been low.  While I don't have exact numbers I think they have sold over 20% and almost 40% of inventory has been released/bookable to DVC members.  If you can imagine, standard view studios there are 9 in the whole resort and 58 with lock-off ability.  So if at the time you posted your message only 10% of the inventory was out there then 1 standard view was available and around 5-6 which could be taken for 2br lock off bookings.  That beings said I think with resale owners not being able to book at this resort and when inventory is fully available booking will be fairly easy for owners and non-owners.   Lets say out of all 15 resorts there are about 53 000 000 points total. One resale site noted they sold 3700 contracts in 2020.  If you stretched that out amount the various brokers out there I think you are safe to say 5000 contracts changed hands.  If each contract averaged 200 points then 1,000,000 points per year are taken out of the "can book riviera" pool.  Now, next year or so we won't see a difference but unless they let up the resale restriction then we are looking at big changes in 5-10 years WRT booking riviera on both sides.  I think you will see the opposite effect where resale buyers of Riviera will book at 11 months just to have something where they may not have before (for fear of not being able to book anything) and may make it harder for owners to book at their home.  Should be interesting!


----------



## terri33inne

Just wanted to post about our recent stay at Riviera.  We were booked in a standard view studio for March 3-7.  

PROS;

We arrived about 1, and they were able to get us into a room right away after a quick call to the reservations center.  The CM who checked us in was super friendly, and nice, and a great kick-off to our stay.
Our room was clean including items in plastic bags.
We were on the 5th floor near the elevator so easy access to lobby, pool & skyliner.
It is awesome having 2 showers in the studios.  Makes it so much easier for everyone to get ready.
The full size queen Murphy bed is also such an improvement over the pull out sofa.
Only ate at the resort 2x.  Once was take out from the QS which was very good.  The other was Toppolino's for breakfast which was also very nice with a great view.
On Saturday when arriving back from Magic Kingdom Pluto & Goofy were out on a balcony waving to guests... that was a nice treat/surprise.
CONS;

I had done online check-in, and requested our room be serviced every other day.  This did not happen.  We had to call down for towels, and to have our trash emptied.  By Saturday I just left the trash in a bag in the hall.
Upon check-in we discovered that the freezer in our fridge was broken.  The freezer compartment didn't have a door, and had defrosted filling the inside with water.  It was concerning to me this was not discovered when the room had been cleaned prior to our arrival.  On a positive note they did replace it in a timely manner.  We did have concerns about loosing our perishables though waiting for the fridge to get up & running.
TRANSPORTATION;  

The skyliner is a game-changer for 2 parks, and overall it worked out great for us; 
One night leaving Epcot the line for the skyliner went past the slide at the Beach Club pool area.  We ended up taking a cab back to the resort from the Beach Club lobby.  The line length was not due to social distancing either, as groups were quite close together.  The wait had to be at least 90 minutes.
Going to HS one morning we had a wait once we arrived at the CBR station, but the line moved, and we were on our way in about 20 minutes.

Leaving MK Saturday afternoon about 1:30pm we waited 45 minutes for a bus.

Overall this was a great stay at a great resort.  Can't wait to go back!


----------



## pixieprincess925

kboo said:


> Yikes! So how did you get back? What a pain!


We were sent to an unused bus stop and waited there for 70 minutes. They finally sent along a bus to take us back to Riviera... If I had known it would have taken so long, I would've caught a Lyft or something. Honestly, the whole event was very badly managed on Disney's side...


----------



## pixieprincess925

jamesweikamp said:


> Studios have regular drip Mr. Coffee machines (towers have Keurig). They will replenish your coffee/cream/etc. if you ask for more.


Coffee machine in Riviera studio use the angled coffee filters, not the flat bottom filters found in many other studios


----------



## pixieprincess925

jamesweikamp said:


> I am not sure what the "rules" are but I have never had them say no.


You can request more coffee as needed


----------



## CarolynFH

pixieprincess925 said:


> Coffee machine in Riviera studio use the angled coffee filters, not the flat bottom filters found in many other studios


Cone shaped filters? Was this a Tower studio (I thought they had Keurigs) or a regular Deluxe studio (I thought they’d have the DVC-usual Mr. Coffee type, taking flat bottom filters)?


----------



## SpaceYeti

BREAKING NEWS: I am officially an owner at Riviera! Fell in love with the resort on my 2020 trip and couldn't resist buying in any longer. Previously owned 125 points at Copper Creek and doubled that with the Riviera purchase. Hello neighbors!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

SpaceYeti said:


> BREAKING NEWS: I am officially an owner at Riviera! Fell in love with the resort on my 2020 trip and couldn't resist buying in any longer. Previously owned 125 points at Copper Creek and doubled that with the Riviera purchase. Hello neighbors!


GREAT NEWS!
Welcome, neighbor! And Congrats!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

SpaceYeti said:


> BREAKING NEWS: I am officially an owner at Riviera! Fell in love with the resort on my 2020 trip and couldn't resist buying in any longer. Previously owned 125 points at Copper Creek and doubled that with the Riviera purchase. Hello neighbors!


YAAAAAASSS  Welcome to the neighborhood! .


----------



## Philsfan77

anyone there this week able to update on how crowds are and how the pools are? We usually do Spring Break during normal times (always chaotic, and crowded, but we are both teachers), so we are prepared for crowds and some waits, I'm just curious about if the pool area is getting over crowded/are there waits to get in?


----------



## polynor

CarolynFH said:


> Cone shaped filters? Was this a Tower studio (I thought they had Keurigs) or a regular Deluxe studio (I thought they’d have the DVC-usual Mr. Coffee type, taking flat bottom filters)?


2bdrm lock off coffee filter:


----------



## pixieprincess925

CarolynFH said:


> Cone shaped filters? Was this a Tower studio (I thought they had Keurigs) or a regular Deluxe studio (I thought they’d have the DVC-usual Mr. Coffee type, taking flat bottom filters)?


This was a deluxe studio. Not too big of a deal, we just folded up the square filter.. then realized the coffee down at Le Petite Cafe was super good and just got coffee from there the rest of the trip!


----------



## TinkB278

pixieprincess925 said:


> This was a deluxe studio. Not too big of a deal, we just folded up the square filter.. then realized the coffee down at Le Petite Cafe was super good and just got coffee from there the rest of the trip!


The cafe and being able to buy a cold brew right in the hotel is one of the reasons we bought riviera!


----------



## CarolynFH

pixieprincess925 said:


> This was a deluxe studio. Not too big of a deal, we just folded up the square filter.. then realized the coffee down at Le Petite Cafe was super good and just got coffee from there the rest of the trip!


Ah well, this is a change from the other DVC resorts!  No problem, DH makes the coffee and has no problem making one style fit the other type basket.  We bring our own coffee as well as filters.  I don't think he'd like having to dress and go down to the Cafe every morning just to turn the grumpy bear back into his sweet wife!


----------



## pixieprincess925

CarolynFH said:


> Ah well, this is a change from the other DVC resorts!  No problem, DH makes the coffee and has no problem making one style fit the other type basket.  We bring our own coffee as well as filters.  I don't think he'd like having to dress and go down to the Cafe every morning just to turn the grumpy bear back into his sweet wife!


I'll  be honest - I went to the lobby in my PJs... 
Was that wrong?


----------



## summerw

Hi, Everyone! I added a Be Our Guest List!!!
That first post is already slow and at its picture limit. I didn't want to slow it down more, so I edited the 3rd post so it's easy to add you all and I can do it from my phone. Post your dates, and if you want what size room/view, and I'll add them. Yay! I'm starting off with our trip April 23-May 2 (only April 24-28 at Riviera though). 

And is it just me... when Dis updated a few years ago, I could no longer link directly to a post. It always just goes to the page the post is on. Am I wrong? Does someone know some special method to get it to go directly to a post?





polynor said:


> 2bdrm lock off coffee filter:


 
Is it ok I linked to your photo in the first post? I gave you credit. I can delete it if you'd rather not. Thanks!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> 
> *July*
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19 (Tower Studio), 20&21 (Deluxe Studio), 22-27 (2 Bedroom) - room type tour!


----------



## summerw

I added you. Omg, I wanna do a room tour!! That sounds so much fun! Please post a report when you get back? I want to read that for sure.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

summerw said:


> I added you. Omg, I wanna do a room tour!! That sounds so much fun! Please post a report when you get back? I want to read that for sure.


Excited!  We stayed in a 2 bedroom in February for our Welcome Home trip so have an idea but it will be fun to give each size a try.  Then in July 2022 the plan is the Grand Villa.  Jealous of y'all on the thread who have stayed in one before - they look gorgeous!  I think we may need to do a few nights in a normal room first (and hit the parks hard) and then be more leisurely in the GV enjoying the room/resort.


----------



## polynor

summerw said:


> Hi, Everyone! I added a Be Our Guest List!!!
> That first post is already slow and at its picture limit. I didn't want to slow it down more, so I edited the 3rd post so it's easy to add you all and I can do it from my phone. Post your dates, and if you want what size room/view, and I'll add them. Yay! I'm starting off with our trip April 23-May 2 (only April 24-28 at Riviera though).
> 
> And is it just me... when Dis updated a few years ago, I could no longer link directly to a post. It always just goes to the page the post is on. Am I wrong? Does someone know some special method to get it to go directly to a post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok I linked to your photo in the first post? I gave you credit. I can delete it if you'd rather not. Thanks!!


No problem on the photo!


----------



## bigAWL

summerw said:


> Hi, Everyone! I added a Be Our Guest List!!!
> That first post is already slow and at its picture limit. I didn't want to slow it down more, so I edited the 3rd post so it's easy to add you all and I can do it from my phone. Post your dates, and if you want what size room/view, and I'll add them. Yay! I'm starting off with our trip April 23-May 2 (only April 24-28 at Riviera though).


You can add me to the Be Our Guest list...

Sep 8-11: 1BR Preferred View


----------



## vinmar4

SpaceYeti said:


> BREAKING NEWS: I am officially an owner at Riviera! Fell in love with the resort on my 2020 trip and couldn't resist buying in any longer. Previously owned 125 points at Copper Creek and doubled that with the Riviera purchase. Hello neighbors!



Welcome Home! 

Here now and loving it !


----------



## SpaceYeti

vinmar4 said:


> Welcome Home!
> 
> Here now and loving it !


Nice! What kind of room are you staying in?


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw April 24-April 28, Studio SV
> 
> *May
> 
> June
> 
> July*
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19 (Tower Studio), 20&21 (Deluxe Studio), 22-27 (2 Bedroom) - room type tour!
> 
> *August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November*
> 
> *December*



Our next visit is December 4-11 (2bd pref. view) for my 40th birthday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## TheMick424

Anyone have recent experience with refillable mugs at RIV?  From reports on the boards my understanding is they have cast members dispensing drinks in paper cups, but I'm unclear about which options are currently available from the Freestyle machines.  Do you have to mobile order to get a refill or can you just walk up? Finally, do they ask for the cup and/or receipt before filling?


----------



## Akck

summerw said:


> Hi, Everyone! I added a Be Our Guest List!!!
> That first post is already slow and at its picture limit. I didn't want to slow it down more, so I edited the 3rd post so it's easy to add you all and I can do it from my phone. Post your dates, and if you want what size room/view, and I'll add them. Yay! I'm starting off with our trip April 23-May 2 (only April 24-28 at Riviera though).
> 
> And is it just me... when Dis updated a few years ago, I could no longer link directly to a post. It always just goes to the page the post is on. Am I wrong? Does someone know some special method to get it to go directly to a post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok I linked to your photo in the first post? I gave you credit. I can delete it if you'd rather not. Thanks!!



We’re doing a split stay, 4/21-4/24 CBR, 4/24-4/27 RIV and 4/27-4/30 BCV. Our Riviera stay is in a tow er studio, mainly to see how well we’ll like it.

If you’re doing 2022 stays, we’ll be there 1/19-28/2022. Currently, we’re in a tower studio (1/19-1/23), and standard deluxe studio (1/23-1/28). The tower studio is just a placeholder as we want to switch at 7 months.


----------



## Akck

TheMick424 said:


> Anyone have recent experience with refillable mugs at RIV?  From reports on the boards my understanding is they have cast members dispensing drinks in paper cups, but I'm unclear about which options are currently available from the Freestyle machines.  Do you have to mobile order to get a refill or can you just walk up? Finally, do they ask for the cup and/or receipt before filling?



In December, they’d fill a paper cup and I believe they had a wide selection of offerings, including coffee and hot chocolate. We just showed our cup and they let us walk through to get a refill. I don’t know if a receipt will work as we always had our mug.


----------



## kanerf

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw April 24-April 28, Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> kanerf May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> *June
> 
> July*
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19 (Tower Studio), 20&21 (Deluxe Studio), 22-27 (2 Bedroom) - room type tour!
> 
> *August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November*
> 
> *December*


----------



## TinkB278

I will be there 5/15-5/20! Currently in a 1 bedroom std but hoping to switch to a studio if there are cancellations as were no longer bringing my almost two year old with us  

first ever resort only stay unless they bring the AP back!


----------



## summerw

bigAWL said:


> You can add me to the Be Our Guest list...
> 
> Sep 8-11: 1BR Preferred View


Added! We had a 1-bedroom last time and it was soooo hard to book a studio. So beautiful!



jamesweikamp said:


> Our next visit is December 4-11 (2bd pref. view) for my 40th birthday. Can't wait!!!


Added! That's a great 40th birthday! Please post birthday pics!!



Akck said:


> We’re doing a split stay, 4/21-4/24 CBR, 4/24-4/27 RIV and 4/27-4/30 BCV. Our Riviera stay is in a tow er studio, mainly to see how well we’ll like it.
> 
> If you’re doing 2022 stays, we’ll be there 1/19-28/2022. Currently, we’re in a tower studio (1/19-1/23), and standard deluxe studio (1/23-1/28). The tower studio is just a placeholder as we want to switch at 7 months.



Added! We will be there the same time! Say hi if you see me!!
me!!

@kanerf
Added! 



TinkB278 said:


> I will be there 5/15-5/20! Currently in a 1 bedroom std but hoping to switch to a studio if there are cancellations as were no longer bringing my almost two year old with us
> 
> first ever resort only stay unless they bring the AP back!


Added! Sorry no little one with you, and sorry you'll miss the 1-bedroom. Hopefully APs come back soon!


----------



## jennypenny

deleted


----------



## summerw

jennypenny said:


> Be Our Guest ...
> 
> 
> Will be booking our spring training trip soon
> 
> I'm nervous because I was able to stay at RR before buying but DH couldn't join me that trip. April is the first time he'll see it. (we've owned at other resorts so he understands DVC, just hasn't seen RR)


Added! You’re spending 3 weeks this year at Disney?! I can’t tell you how jealous I am. Amazing! And so much at Riviera! I don’t think you have to worry about your husband loving it. We were worried we’d built it up to much in our minds. Nope!


----------



## havoc315

jamesweikamp said:


> Our next visit is December 4-11 (2bd pref. view) for my 40th birthday. Can't wait!!!



8/14-8/22, welcome home trip. 2BR lock off preferred.

AND

2/18-2/22/22 President’s weekend, 2 BR kickoff standard view.


----------



## summerw

havoc315 said:


> 8/14-8/22, welcome home trip. 2BR lock off preferred.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2/18-2/22/22 President’s weekend, 2 BR kickoff standard view.


Added! 7 nights in a 2-Bedroom would not make me angry.


----------



## nataliz

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw April 24-April 28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck April 24-27, Tower Studio
> jennypenny  April 5-9, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278 May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *June
> 
> July*
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2 Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> jennypenny  Aug 1-7, 2-Bedroom SV
> havoc315 August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> 
> *September*
> bigAWL September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *October
> 
> November*
> jennypenny  Nov 7-14, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Akck January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *February *
> havoc315 February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> 
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*


I would love to add my trip to Riviera from July 7-14! We have 2 bedroom preferred view to celebrate my birthday!


----------



## Pyotr

Has anyone taken the bus from riviera to DS? We have a trip planned for late May and if we can’t get reservations at Topolinos, we plan on getting one at DS.


----------



## Dicentras

*BOG*
we will be in a standard view 2bedroom lockoff June 19-23


----------



## DISguyDennis

We will be there in a standard view studio May 22-27. So excited!


----------



## Evita_W

summerw said:


> Hi, Everyone! I added a Be Our Guest List!!!
> That first post is already slow and at its picture limit. I didn't want to slow it down more, so I edited the 3rd post so it's easy to add you all and I can do it from my phone. Post your dates, and if you want what size room/view, and I'll add them. Yay! I'm starting off with our trip April 23-May 2 (only April 24-28 at Riviera though).
> 
> And is it just me... when Dis updated a few years ago, I could no longer link directly to a post. It always just goes to the page the post is on. Am I wrong? Does someone know some special method to get it to go directly to a post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok I linked to your photo in the first post? I gave you credit. I can delete it if you'd rather not. Thanks!!


I would love to add our stay Feb 10 through the 16th of next year


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We have 2 stays coming up.
10/3-10/9 2021 and 1/2-1/8 2022


----------



## jennypenny

summerw said:


> Added! You’re spending 3 weeks this year at Disney?!


I know it's a little obnoxious to post that we are, but one of the trips is a bump from last year, and one is a final family trip before the last kid launches. Luckily we were able to renew our annual passes and use up our banked points, and we're still avoiding indoor restaurants because of covid, so the total outlay for the trips won't be as $$ as it sounds.


----------



## b00kbug

Is there a way to figure out the cost of the lock off based on the point charts? We are looking for a 2 bedroom lock off for August next year and I was hoping to map out how many days we can get in with our points before I try to book.


----------



## Pills

August 14-25.  Deluxe Studio, standard view.  Just really hoping DD 14 can be vaccinated by then.

First trip there after we bought in in April, 2019.

(The 14 year old is the little one in my profile picture, which is from 2009)


----------



## CarolynFH

b00kbug said:


> Is there a way to figure out the cost of the lock off based on the point charts? We are looking for a 2 bedroom lock off for August next year and I was hoping to map out how many days we can get in with our points before I try to book.


Just look for the cost of a 2 bedroom in the view you want. Lockoffs and dedicated cost the same.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I guess I'll add our trip to the Be Our Guest list - I'm not typically superstitious, but for some reason I tend to be about doing this for trips. I'm always afraid if I announce a trip to the world with that level of formality, I've jinxed it and a wrench will get thrown in the works. Here goes:

9/30/21 - 10/3/21, Deluxe Studio, Standard View. Kids-free trip for the 50th!


----------



## DMLAINI

How has bus service been to and from Magic Kingdom in the morning?  Also, are there dedicated lines for the bus for each park in the morning or is it just a mess to people hanging out not in a line?   Trying decide if we should try the bus or use Lyft.


----------



## havoc315

Pills said:


> August 14-25.  Deluxe Studio, standard view.  Just really hoping DD 14 can be vaccinated by then.
> 
> First trip there after we bought in in April, 2019.
> 
> (The 14 year old is the little one in my profile picture, which is from 2009)



I'll be overlapping you, with 2 14 year-olds....  Sadly, unlikely that 14-year-olds will be vaccinated by then (studies for 12-17 are currently underway with results expected this summer.. and authorization for 12-17 likely late summer, early fall. So it's possible by mid August, but wouldn't count on it). . But (*fingers crossed*), there is a chance that the level of community infection is so low that it's not a significant danger.


----------



## summerw

I added the ones below, hopefully correctly. Lol. Feel free to let me know if I ever mess one up. I put a few comments/questions below. Summer



jennypenny said:


> I know it's a little obnoxious to post that we are, but one of the trips is a bump from last year, and one is a final family trip before the last kid launches. Luckily we were able to renew our annual passes and use up our banked points, and we're still avoiding indoor restaurants because of covid, so the total outlay for the trips won't be as $$ as it sounds.



It's not obnoxious at all!! It's amazing. I would be telling everyone I know.  We technically had two trips this year (September and April) because last April was cancelled. I'm currently trying to talk DH into a Christmas season trip. And I live near Disneyland. Most of my family thinks it's obnoxious that we go so much. I don't care. If they were as happy as me there, they wouldn't care either. Lol.



nataliz said:


> I would love to add my trip to Riviera from July 7-14! We have 2 bedroom preferred view to celebrate my birthday!


Happy early birthday! Sounds like the perfect birthday. 



Dicentras said:


> *BOG*
> we will be in a standard view 2bedroom lockoff June 19-23





DISguyDennis said:


> We will be there in a standard view studio May 22-27. So excited!





Evita_W said:


> I would love to add our stay Feb 10 through the 16th of next year





Jimmy Mouse said:


> We have 2 stays coming up.
> 10/3-10/9 2021 and 1/2-1/8 2022





Pills said:


> August 14-25.  Deluxe Studio, standard view.  Just really hoping DD 14 can be vaccinated by then.
> 
> First trip there after we bought in in April, 2019.
> 
> (The 14 year old is the little one in my profile picture, which is from 2009)


I know how you feel. We're taking our 11 year old in April. DH and I will both be fully vaccinated by then. I feel so unsettled that DS won't be. I was reading a great article (I want to say it was WSJ) about how the rates of symptomatic infection in children is less than the rate of symptomatic infection in vaccinated people. It made me feel a little better. Plus, we will still be vigilant with masks and other safety protocols to keep everyone safe. You are right up against when it will be available though. I'll be rooting for you.



Anthony Vito said:


> I guess I'll add our trip to the Be Our Guest list - I'm not typically superstitious, but for some reason I tend to be about doing this for trips. I'm always afraid if I announce a trip to the world with that level of formality, I've jinxed it and a wrench will get thrown in the works. Here goes:
> 
> 9/30/21 - 10/3/21, Deluxe Studio, Standard View. Kids-free trip for the 50th!


I'm glad you decided to shout your happiness out loud! Congrats on your trip! I did feel similarly after we cancelled several last year. That was a lot of wrenches. Oh and I put you in September since that's when your trip starts, but I thought about double posting you into October as well so people there in October will see you are too. Thoughts?  Anyone on how we should do this here?


----------



## polynor

DMLAINI said:


> How has bus service been to and from Magic Kingdom in the morning?  Also, are there dedicated lines for the bus for each park in the morning or is it just a mess to people hanging out not in a line?   Trying decide if we should try the bus or use Lyft.


Dont do Lyft to MK, youll get stuck with the ferry or monorail.  i was on my balcony trying to get rotr BG at 645am, and saw a MK bus already there and shortly after another (std view room).  never seemed to be a big line for MK or AK.  Only once did we get on a bus at RIV that there wasnt enough room for everyone (going to AK in the morning).  I think the resort is small enough that it doesn’t develop the big lines for buses the way AoA would.   if youre going at off peak times though, prepare for 15-20 waits for buses. Coming back from the parks was more hit or miss on buses.  Count the number of parties and people. Most buses fit about 26 people if full or 10 group.


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> Added! We had a 1-bedroom last time and it was soooo hard to book a studio. So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Added! That's a great 40th birthday! Please post birthday pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Added! We will be there the same time! Say hi if you see me!!
> me!!
> 
> @kanerf
> Added!
> 
> 
> Added! Sorry no little one with you, and sorry you'll miss the 1-bedroom. Hopefully APs come back soon!



I will post birthday pics, for sure!


----------



## summerw

polynor said:


> Dont do Lyft to MK, youll get stuck with the ferry or monorail.  i was on my balcony trying to get rotr BG at 645am, and saw a MK bus already there and shortly after another (std view room).  never seemed to be a big line for MK or AK.  Only once did we get on a bus at RIV that there wasnt enough room for everyone (going to AK in the morning).  I think the resort is small enough that it doesn’t develop the big lines for buses the way AoA would.   if youre going at off peak times though, prepare for 15-20 waits for buses. Coming back from the parks was more hit or miss on buses.  Count the number of parties and people. Most buses fit about 26 people if full or 10 group.


For an 8 am MK opening? That's great! Any chance you noticed what time the AK buses came? lol


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'll join the BOG list!

September 8-12 2021 (standard view studio) - Our welcome home trip!!

January 14-18 2022 (preferred view studio)


----------



## Anthony Vito

summerw said:


> I'm glad you decided to shout your happiness out loud! Congrats on your trip! I did feel similarly after we cancelled several last year. That was a lot of wrenches. Oh and I put you in September since that's when your trip starts, but I thought about double posting you into October as well so people there in October will see you are too. Thoughts?  Anyone on how we should do this here?


I think posting in one or the other makes the most sense, at least for now, rather than double posting. Unless the list gets so large that it's likely lost, I think doing them either at the bottom of one month's list or top of the other makes the most sense. If you think maybe not always doing them at the bottom of a month's list is better and want to have some type of consistent system, go with whichever month has more nights, maybe? Won't always work for even splits, but might work most of the time, maybe. I'm fine with mine either way, but you could probably also ask people which they think of more for their trip. For example, we're calling ours out October trip for the most part, since it's revolving around the 50th and 2 out of 3 nights are in Oct. Same thing for a trip we have at the end of Nov/beginning of December. We consider it our "December trip," even though we might end up with one more night in November, depending on which day we leave, or an even split. That's also because it's supposed to become an annual trip, the week after Thanksgiving, and most years it's more in December or even entirely in December some years (we have a Guaranteed Week studio at Copper Creek for that week, although this year we're staying in a 2-BR because we had extra points to use). Just some thoughts.


----------



## hippiechicken

TheMick424 said:


> Anyone have recent experience with refillable mugs at RIV?  From reports on the boards my understanding is they have cast members dispensing drinks in paper cups, but I'm unclear about which options are currently available from the Freestyle machines.  Do you have to mobile order to get a refill or can you just walk up? Finally, do they ask for the cup and/or receipt before filling?


I don't know if a receipt works, but a photo of the mug does!


----------



## polynor

summerw said:


> For an 8 am MK opening? That's great! Any chance you noticed what time the AK buses came? lol


The AK bus was there at the same time - so just as early!  I did tend to notice the MK buses more because it’s the first stop.


----------



## Transferteck

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw April 24-April 28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck April 24-27, Tower Studio
> jennypenny  April 5-9, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278 May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> Dicentras June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> 
> *July*
> nataliz July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2 Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> jennypenny  Aug 1-7, 2-Bedroom SV
> havoc315 August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck Sept 1-3, tower
> bigAWL September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> Anthony Vito September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse October 3-9
> 
> *November*
> jennypenny  Nov 7-14, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse January 2-8
> Akck January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Transferteck Jan 13-17, tower
> *February *
> Evita_W February 10-16
> havoc315 February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Transferteck Feb 13-15, tower
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*


----------



## summerw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'll join the BOG list!
> 
> September 8-12 2021 (standard view studio) - Our welcome home trip!!
> 
> January 14-18 2022 (preferred view studio)


Added!



Anthony Vito said:


> I think posting in one or the other makes the most sense, at least for now, rather than double posting. Unless the list gets so large that it's likely lost, I think doing them either at the bottom of one month's list or top of the other makes the most sense. If you think maybe not always doing them at the bottom of a month's list is better and want to have some type of consistent system, go with whichever month has more nights, maybe? Won't always work for even splits, but might work most of the time, maybe. I'm fine with mine either way, but you could probably also ask people which they think of more for their trip. For example, we're calling ours out October trip for the most part, since it's revolving around the 50th and 2 out of 3 nights are in Oct. Same thing for a trip we have at the end of Nov/beginning of December. We consider it our "December trip," even though we might end up with one more night in November, depending on which day we leave, or an even split. That's also because it's supposed to become an annual trip, the week after Thanksgiving, and most years it's more in December or even entirely in December some years (we have a Guaranteed Week studio at Copper Creek for that week, although this year we're staying in a 2-BR because we had extra points to use). Just some thoughts.


Thanks! Makes sense. I'll just do them in the month they begin.



polynor said:


> The AK bus was there at the same time - so just as early!  I did tend to notice the MK buses more because it’s the first stop.


Thanks! I will have a tween and a teenager with me this trip. I'm not looking forward to early mornings with them. Lol. It will really help me to feel more confident I'm not dragging them up early for nothing. 

*@Transferteck *Added!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

You can add us to the list however if international travel from the UK is still not happening we'll only be there in spirit!

30 Aug - 8 September (8-13 Sept @ VGF)
5 Dec - 10 Dec (1-5 Dec SSR and 10-15 PPV)


----------



## jmbartlett84

Does anyone know if Bar Riva has started serving the Monte Cristo again?


----------



## Bjaiken77

Quick question that will probably be an easy one for you Riviera owners.  Can you please clarify the Riviera restrictions if you buy resale?  Is it 1) you can only book at Riviera now and forever or 2) you can book at Riviera and future resorts once they are built (ex Disney Towers)?  Thanks!


----------



## jamesweikamp

jmbartlett84 said:


> Does anyone know if Bar Riva has started serving the Monte Cristo again?



It was not available when we were there last month. My guess is the menu will not expand until COVID restrictions are completely gone.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Bjaiken77 said:


> Quick question that will probably be an easy one for you Riviera owners.  Can you please clarify the Riviera restrictions if you buy resale?  Is it 1) you can only book at Riviera now and forever or 2) you can book at Riviera and future resorts once they are built (ex Disney Towers)?  Thanks!



RIV resale points can only be used at RIV. Full stop.


----------



## Bjaiken77

jamesweikamp said:


> RIV resale points can only be used at RIV. Full stop.



Thank you!  Not that using them at Riviera is a bad thing, but it kind of paints you into a corner.  I may buy some resale if they get cheap enough.  Otherwise, I’d probably rather buy direct, which is what I know Disney wants.


----------



## vinmar4

SpaceYeti said:


> Nice! What kind of room are you staying in?



Sorry,
I just saw your post, after coming back I got very busy at work, ir never fails after taking some time off.

We stayed in a preferred studio for 3 days, facing the quiet pool.


----------



## Evita_W

Bjaiken77 said:


> Thank you!  Not that using them at Riviera is a bad thing, but it kind of paints you into a corner.  I may buy some resale if they get cheap enough.  Otherwise, I’d probably rather buy direct, which is what I know Disney wants.


Honestly, for us the price difference between resale and direct with incentives was so minimal that resale didn't make any sense. We got $175 per point for 206 points and we can use them anywhere and get all other benefits.

Cheapest we were finding was about $145 per point and the contracts were 250 points. Which meant the contract was about $200 more than buying direct because we specifically wanted 206 points for our needs. It also meant we would have larger dues every year if we bought resale.


----------



## Yankee626

Evita_W said:


> Honestly, for us the price difference between resale and direct with incentives was so minimal that resale didn't make any sense. We got $175 per point for 206 points and we can use them anywhere and get all other benefits.
> 
> Cheapest we were finding was about $145 per point and the contracts were 250 points. Which meant the contract was about $200 more than buying direct because we specifically wanted 206 points for our needs. It also meant we would have larger dues every year if we bought resale.


Why would you have larger dues if you bought resale ?


----------



## Dug720

Akck said:


> In December, they’d fill a paper cup and I believe they had a wide selection of offerings, including coffee and hot chocolate. We just showed our cup and they let us walk through to get a refill. I don’t know if a receipt will work as we always had our mug.



I had a picture of mine (from the Poly, but they are good at any resort) on my phone and THAT worked at the Riviera when I was there for Topolino's breakfast and was early.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

vinmar4 said:


> Sorry,
> I just saw your post, after coming back I got very busy at work, ir never fails after taking some time off.
> 
> We stayed in a preferred studio for 3 days, facing the quiet pool.


Did you like it better than a standard?  I know you may not have stayed in a standard studio yet, but I am trying to figure out the difference.  I currently have one of each booked for the same night, and need to cancel one soon.  I need the extra points for another booking.  Just don't know how to decide.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

polynor said:


> Dont do Lyft to MK, youll get stuck with the ferry or monorail.  i was on my balcony trying to get rotr BG at 645am, and saw a MK bus already there and shortly after another (std view room).  never seemed to be a big line for MK or AK.  Only once did we get on a bus at RIV that there wasnt enough room for everyone (going to AK in the morning).  I think the resort is small enough that it doesn’t develop the big lines for buses the way AoA would.   if youre going at off peak times though, prepare for 15-20 waits for buses. Coming back from the parks was more hit or miss on buses.  Count the number of parties and people. Most buses fit about 26 people if full or 10 group.


Was that a standard studio?  What did you think of it vs. the preferred studio?  Any reason why one is preferred, and the other is standard?


----------



## Evita_W

Yankee626 said:


> Why would you have larger dues if you bought resale ?


Total number of points would have been higher than what we bought.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

In the map on page one, the legend shows standard are green.  There are no green.
Is there somewhere that shows the standard studios?


----------



## CarolynFH

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> In the map on page one, the legend shows standard are green.  There are no green.
> Is there somewhere that shows the standard studios?


The (very thin and hard to see!) green line that runs across the top from 25 to 71 marks the standard views.


----------



## Akck

Every studio that faces north (entrance side), is a standard room. Other than the lower floors, standard rooms have a view of Epcot (Spaceship Earth). Lower floors view the parking lot and trees.


----------



## polynor

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> In the map on page one, the legend shows standard are green.  There are no green.
> Is there somewhere that shows the standard studios?


Go to the thread Riviera with a View (or something like that). Youll see pics of the different std and preferred views. We had a high up floor and I don’t mind the parking low because I could see Epcot.  But std view could be Epcot viewing or stright parking lot if that bothers you.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Akck said:


> Every studio that faces north (entrance side), is a standard room. Other than the lower floors, standard rooms have a view of Epcot (Spaceship Earth). Lower floors view the parking lot and trees.


THank you.


----------



## Dicentras

Hey friends:  for online check in, my only room request options are near lobby, near elevator, and near Skyliner.  For a SV 2-bed, what do you recommend I select?  I’m not sure picky, but hoping to avoid a dumpster view or something, lol.
Thanks!


----------



## Mrs p

Hello all,

Great thread, very informative!

I hope someone here can help us please.
We are about to become owners at RRV but wanted to check the size of the smaller single pull down in the studio. Does anyone know how long it is, or has anyone with a tall teen used it?
Our teen boys are fast approaching 6 ft and won’t share a bed.
Hopefully we will be able to find out ousrrselves in August !
Thanks all


----------



## Helvetica

Mrs p said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great thread, very informative!
> 
> I hope someone here can help us please.
> We are about to become owners at RRV but wanted to check the size of the smaller single pull down in the studio. Does anyone know how long it is, or has anyone with a tall teen used it?
> Our teen boys are fast approaching 6 ft and won’t share a bed.
> Hopefully we will be able to find out ousrrselves in August !
> Thanks all



The small pull down is pretty small. It’s about as long as a queen is wide, I think it’s more of a kids bed.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...-riviera-resort/points-rooms/#default=1/0/0/1


----------



## Mrs p

Helvetica said:


> The small pull down is pretty small. It’s about as long as a queen is wide, I think it’s more of a kids bed.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...-riviera-resort/points-rooms/#default=1/0/0/1


Thanks, 
That’s a concern, I was hoping it was over 5 foot 10 - not sure our youngest will fit


----------



## havoc315

Dicentras said:


> Hey friends:  for online check in, my only room request options are near lobby, near elevator, and near Skyliner.  For a SV 2-bed, what do you recommend I select?  I’m not sure picky, but hoping to avoid a dumpster view or something, lol.
> Thanks!



Go for an upper floor. You can trying the touringplans.com room finder feature.


----------



## summerw

Transferteck said:


> BOG


I realized that I hadn't seen your 2022 dates, so I added them now. Please let me know if I missed anything!



Thegoatfeeder said:


> You can add us to the list however if international travel from the UK is still not happening we'll only be there in spirit!
> 
> 30 Aug - 8 September (8-13 Sept @ VGF)
> 5 Dec - 10 Dec (1-5 Dec SSR and 10-15 PPV)


Added! I hope you get to go! Latest news is the White House is talking about vaccine passports so that might help travel open up.


----------



## Dicentras

havoc315 said:


> Go for an upper floor. You can trying the touringplans.com room finder feature.



yeah, unfortunately that’s not an option to chose for online checkin
Thanks


----------



## jamesweikamp

Dicentras said:


> yeah, unfortunately that’s not an option to chose for online checkin
> Thanks



Call member services. They will input whatever request you want.


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> I realized that I hadn't seen your 2022 dates, so I added them now. Please let me know if I missed anything!
> 
> 
> Added! I hope you get to go! Latest news is the White House is talking about vaccine passports so that might help travel open up.



Just booked 2/28/22 - 3/6/22 in a Tower Studio if you want to add that to the list as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

summerw said:


> Added! I hope you get to go! Latest news is the White House is talking about vaccine passports so that might help travel open up.



Supposedly we'll have had both of our vaccination doses by early August, so, fingers crossed!


----------



## vinmar4

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Did you like it better than a standard?  I know you may not have stayed in a standard studio yet, but I am trying to figure out the difference.  I currently have one of each booked for the same night, and need to cancel one soon.  I need the extra points for another booking.  Just don't know how to decide.



We have stayed in a standard one bedroom and the view was awful. But that was our experience, the balcony smelled like garbage and we were woken up very early by the delivery trucks. We were moved to a preferred view after me called. I posted some pictures and the room number on the list where you can see the room numbers and views.
 I have also heard, that a lot of other people had very good views booking standard.
For us, after staying on property over 3 times, we will only book preferred if we have extra points that we won't need in the near future. Otherwise, we will book standard, as even when the fireworks return, we can always go for drinks or appetizers and drinks at Topolinos and watch them from there ,if can't watch them from our room.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## vinmar4

Mrs p said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great thread, very informative!
> 
> I hope someone here can help us please.
> We are about to become owners at RRV but wanted to check the size of the smaller single pull down in the studio. Does anyone know how long it is, or has anyone with a tall teen used it?
> Our teen boys are fast approaching 6 ft and won’t share a bed.
> Hopefully we will be able to find out ousrrselves in August !
> Thanks all



Our daughter who is 18 and 5'6', fits perfectly well on the pull down in a a studio ,with plenty of room.  Our son who is is 5'10, can sleep on the on small one under the TV, he is medium built.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

What are recommendations for standard view studio?
Please and thank you.


----------



## Mrs p

vinmar4 said:


> Our daughter who is 18 and 5'6', fits perfectly well on the pull down in a a studio ,with plenty of room.  Our son who is is 5'10, can sleep on the on small one under the TV, he is medium built.


Thanks for your reply - our youngest should fit - which would be great as we love the theme at riviera and we are about to buy a fixed week ! Getting cold feet but this makes me feel better!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Mrs p said:


> Thanks for your reply - our youngest should fit - which would be great as we love the theme at riviera and we are about to buy a fixed week ! Getting cold feet but this makes me feel better!



My wife is ~5'5" and fits as well. (NOTE: We did not actually make her sleep on the small bed. She just laid there to test the size.)

We just bought a fixed week as well. I am betting the 10% premium will disappear in the next few years.


----------



## jamesweikamp

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> What are recommendations for standard view studio?
> Please and thank you.



Basically everything facing the front of the building is STD view. West Wing will have a better EPCOT view.


----------



## Mrs p

jamesweikamp said:


> My wife is ~5'5" and fits as well. (NOTE: We did not actually make her sleep on the small bed. She just laid there to test the size.)
> 
> We just bought a fixed week as well. I am betting the 10% premium will disappear in the next few years.


Thanks, we don’t want  our youngest complaining when he hits his head !  we can’t decide between a fw standard or fw preferred  we like a view but the standard may hold its value better as apparently they are more popular!


----------



## Mrs p

jamesweikamp said:


> Basically everything facing the front of the building is STD view. West Wing will have a better EPCOT view.
> 
> View attachment 566004


So the rooms on the 7 to 19 side are preferred? Didn’t realise that, not much of a view - unless you love the Skyliner ?


----------



## jamesweikamp

Mrs p said:


> So the rooms on the 7 to 19 side are preferred? Didn’t realise that, not much of a view - unless you love the Skyliner ?



Depending on the room, you would actually get DHS, EPCOT, and the Skyliner.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/post-62810208


----------



## Mrs p

vinmar4 said:


> Our daughter who is 18 and 5'6', fits perfectly well on the pull down in a a studio ,with plenty of room.  Our son who is is 5'10, can sleep on the on small one under the TV, he is medium built.





jamesweikamp said:


> Depending on the room, you would actually get DHS, EPCOT, and the Skyliner.
> 
> Quite a nice view then, didn’t realise the water is that side as well


----------



## vinmar4

Mrs p said:


> Thanks for your reply - our youngest should fit - which would be great as we love the theme at riviera and we are about to buy a fixed week ! Getting cold feet but this makes me feel better!



I'm glad I could help.
My kids actually loved Riviera when we went for the tour, they were already making plans about booking a long weekend with friends. We used to always have split stays between AK Jambo house and the BW or sometimes BC. You just can't beat not having to wait for buses after a day at Epcot or HS. We rather walk or to take the boats, and now owning at Riviera, the skyline. My DH and I also love that we can just walk to CB and get something different to drink or eat and seat by the pool bar. We mentioned this last stay from a week ago, that we should all plan on playing VB at one of the VB sandy areas at CB.


----------



## Mrs p

vinmar4 said:


> I'm glad I could help.
> My kids actually loved Riviera when we went for the tour, they were already making plans about booking a long weekend with friends. We used to always have split stays between AK Jambo house and the BW or sometimes BC. You just can't beat not having to wait for buses after a day at Epcot or HS. We rather walk or to take the boats, and now owning at Riviera, the skyline. My DH and I also love that we can just walk to CB and get something different to drink or eat and seat by the pool bar. We mentioned this last stay from a week ago, that we should all plan on playing VB at one of the VB sandy areas at CB.


Thanks, oddly I love the theme, but the kids seem to like poly more. I’m a bit worried about getting back to the resort at Epcot/studios close - (we never make rope drop anyway). Like you we like how close CBR is, the bar and pool there looks fun.


----------



## Leahc117

Anyone know how the sky liner lines have been? We arrive in 11 days!!!


----------



## vinmar4

Mrs p said:


> Thanks, oddly I love the theme, but the kids seem to like poly more. I’m a bit worried about getting back to the resort at Epcot/studios close - (we never make rope drop anyway). Like you we like how close CBR is, the bar and pool there looks fun.


We always visit the Poly, have to have a lapu-lapu and some of their food. We stayed once, but none of us were crazy about the layout of the buildings and having to do all that walking after the parks, especially . We love the indoor one buildings set up better.


----------



## vinmar4

Leahc117 said:


> Anyone know how the sky liner lines have been? We arrive in 11 days!!!



We were there 2 weeks ago. We were able to get a ROTR reservation and had to be at HS by 1030am, they had opened at 9am. We got to the sky liner at 930 and the lines were pretty long at the second stop. It took us like 20 minutes to get on it. At RIV , the lines were just down the ramp. We left the parks before closing, our kids left HS at closing on a Saturday  and decided to walk to the BW , because the lines were crazy long. We picked them up from the BW. The security at the BW, let us in to get them.


----------



## jamesweikamp

vinmar4 said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago. We were able to get a ROTR reservation and had to be at HS by 1030am, they had opened at 9am. We got to the sky liner at 930 and the lines were pretty long at the second stop. It took us like 20 minutes to get on it. At RIV , the lines were just down the ramp. We left the parks before closing, our kids left HS at closing on a Saturday  and decided to walk to the BW , because the lines were crazy long. We picked them up from the BW. The security at the BW, let us in to get them.



I think lines at closing will be rough until they start allowing more than one party per gondola. We were there for the opening of F&G at EPCOT and the lines at close were over to Beach Club. That line took about 35 minutes. When counting travel time, it's not much worse than going elsewhere to wait for a bus. Lyft from the Beach Club if you want to pay for a ride would be faster, however.


----------



## Mrs p

vinmar4 said:


> We always visit the Poly, have to have a lapu-lapu and some of their food. We stayed once, but none of us were crazy about the layout of the buildings and having to do all that walking after the parks, especially . We love the indoor one buildings set up better.


The kids love ohana but the lack of room options kills it for us - less work for a coffee at RRV!


----------



## summerw

jamesweikamp said:


> Just booked 2/28/22 - 3/6/22 in a Tower Studio if you want to add that to the list as well. Thanks!!!



Added!


----------



## kimmar067

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> View attachment 555511
> 
> So happy for you,@b00kbug and @cgodzyk !  So many amazing vacations in your future -
> Welcome Home to the Riviera family


....very cool doormat! Did you order this special?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kimmar067 said:


> ....very cool doormat! Did you order this special?


Yes from Etsy. The ink fades faster than I had hoped though.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Guess I am going to visit RR to figure out where the dumpster view is...


----------



## Doberge

vinmar4 said:


> We always visit the Poly, have to have a lapu-lapu and some of their food. We stayed once, but none of us were crazy about the layout of the buildings and having to do all that walking after the parks, especially . We love the indoor one buildings set up better.



We own and both Poly and Riviera. While we love Poly some of your reasons are why we bought at Riviera. At Riviera it's great to walk to everything close without worrying about weather. It's frustrating getting stuck at Poly and being unable to get to a room (or out) without running through rain, visions of high buy-ins and high point charts running through one's head


----------



## Doberge

BOG

May 22-27, preferred studio


----------



## summerw

Doberge said:


> BOG
> 
> May 22-27, preferred studio


Added!


----------



## polynor

Doberge said:


> We own and both Poly and Riviera. While we love Poly some of your reasons are why we bought at Riviera. At Riviera it's great to walk to everything close without worrying about weather. It's frustrating getting stuck at Poly and being unable to get to a room (or out) without running through rain, visions of high buy-ins and high point charts running through one's head


Off topic, but just noticed your username and image —my favorite cake!  And to keep it Disney related, we stop by Baton Rouge to pick one up on the way back from WDW to Texas all the time (and Mandas sausage)


----------



## Sydnerella

Mrs p said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great thread, very informative!
> 
> I hope someone here can help us please.
> We are about to become owners at RRV but wanted to check the size of the smaller single pull down in the studio. Does anyone know how long it is, or has anyone with a tall teen used it?
> Our teen boys are fast approaching 6 ft and won’t share a bed.
> Hopefully we will be able to find out ousrrselves in August !
> Thanks all



The single pull down in the one bedroom fit my 6’2” husband when he tried it out - nobody slept on it but we were curious how long it was.

Is that longer than the studio pull down bed?


----------



## Sydnerella

BOG - We loved our 2020 Thanksgiving stay at Riviera sooooo much we are returning! 

DH, Me (DW), DS17, DD15
One Bedroom - Preferred View
11-19 thru 11-28 Thanksgiving 2021 - Yay!
Now if we could only buy DVC at Riviera...


----------



## kimmar067

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Yes from Etsy. The ink fades faster than I had hoped though.


...do you mind me asking how much it was? And how soon did you receive it?  No worries if you don't want to share that info...


----------



## kimmar067

Sydnerella said:


> BOG - We loved our 2020 Thanksgiving stay at Riviera sooooo much we are returning!
> 
> DH, Me (DW), DS17, DD15
> One Bedroom - Preferred View
> 11-19 thru 11-28 Thanksgiving 2021 - Yay!
> Now if we could only buy DVC at Riviera...


....this is my DSs home base, along with SSR....have you eaten at Topolino's Terrace yet?  It's expensive, but amazing!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kimmar067 said:


> ...do you mind me asking how much it was? And how soon did you receive it?  No worries if you don't want to share that info...


If you go to Etsy and search for Riviera Doormat two options pop up and the different size options.  It arrived pretty quickly. Like 2 weeks maybe. But yeah - ink is fading faster than I’d like.


----------



## kimmar067

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> If you go to Etsy and search for Riviera Doormat two options pop up and the different size options.  It arrived pretty quickly. Like 2 weeks maybe. But yeah - ink is fading faster than I’d like.


...thanks!


----------



## summerw

Sydnerella said:


> BOG - We loved our 2020 Thanksgiving stay at Riviera sooooo much we are returning!
> 
> DH, Me (DW), DS17, DD15
> One Bedroom - Preferred View
> 11-19 thru 11-28 Thanksgiving 2021 - Yay!
> Now if we could only buy DVC at Riviera...




Added! the 1-bedrooms are so beautiful. That should be a really special Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mrs p

Sydnerella said:


> The single pull down in the one bedroom fit my 6’2” husband when he tried it out - nobody slept on it but we were curious how long it was.
> 
> Is that longer than the studio pull down bed?


That would be great as our boys sent that tall (yet!). It would be even better if the studio pull down single is just as long.

thanks


----------



## Doberge

My kids love looking at the skyliner and we have a preferred view stay coming up. It is advisable to request a specific type of room (like through touring plans room request page) or to broadly request "skyliner view." Or can one set like two requests like 1. Skyliner view, 2. Above lobby, high floor? I don't want to end up like, for example, east wing facing bonnet creek.


----------



## Sydnerella

Doberge said:


> My kids love looking at the skyliner and we have a preferred view stay coming up. It is advisable to request a specific type of room (like through touring plans room request page) or to broadly request "skyliner view." Or can one set like two requests like 1. Skyliner view, 2. Above lobby, high floor? I don't want to end up like, for example, east wing facing bonnet creek.



I had my TA include a request for a courtyard view last year as we wanted that view toward the lake, pools, courtyard with skyliner in distance. I did not add additional requests in the online check in. We got a gorgeous high floor view of the courtyard smack dab in the middle.

I recommend having your TA or going direct through the hotel with the TP guidance to include specifically whatever view you want in your room requests - being very clear - if it’s about what you want to see or be near - and leave it there - with nothing included in the request part of the online check-in thru the MDE app.


----------



## vinmar4

Mrs p said:


> The kids love ohana but the lack of room options kills it for us - less work for a coffee at RRV!


Yes, I totally get it. My DD loves to get her cold coffee by RIV lobby.


----------



## vinmar4

Doberge said:


> We own and both Poly and Riviera. While we love Poly some of your reasons are why we bought at Riviera. At Riviera it's great to walk to everything close without worrying about weather. It's frustrating getting stuck at Poly and being unable to get to a room (or out) without running through rain, visions of high buy-ins and high point charts running through one's head



Yes!
That's why also bought at AK!, everything indoor !


----------



## Doberge

Did Topolinos extend breakfast hours? I'm now seeing Topolinos breakfast reservations daily and they are all after 11:15, and hours say breakfast goes until 12:15 (unsure if that is new or old). Go! Go! Go!


----------



## LSUmiss

Doberge said:


> Did Topolinos extend breakfast hours? I'm now seeing Topolinos breakfast reservations daily and they are all after 11:15, and hours say breakfast goes until 12:15 (unsure if that is new or old). Go! Go! Go!


When was that for? I have been searching forever for our week & didn’t see any change. We are there 5/23-5/29.


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> Erikaluvsdisney May 14-22, 2BR PV
> *June*
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2 Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> Thegoatfeeder: Aug 30-September 8
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: Sept 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 8-12 2021, welcome home trip, Deluxe Studio SV
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> 
> *November*
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder: 5 Dec - 10 Dec
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-18 2022, Deluxe Studio PV
> Akck: January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*


----------



## Doberge

LSUmiss said:


> When was that for? I have been searching forever for our week & didn’t see any change. We are there 5/23-5/29.



They probably went quickly. I'll be there overlapping some dates (5/22-5/27). I ended up booking an extra reservation (to which I'm sorry to be one of those people). I'll for sure be dropping at least one so I'll try to remember to shoot you a message some time before. 

Otherwise, I'd recommend one of the dining alerts if you don't have one set up. I got an alert at 1am and was awake to check it out. I'm sure they went quickly thereafter.


----------



## TheMick424

We are looking forward to our upcoming stay at Riv!  Wondering if anyone has recent experience with grocery delivery (via Prime Now/Amazon) to bell services?  I was hoping to order some breakfast foods and snacks and have them delivered before we return to the hotel from the park.  I suppose we could also run to the store, but I'm trying to avoid that for this trip if possible.


----------



## jamesweikamp

TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to our upcoming stay at Riv!  Wondering if anyone has recent experience with grocery delivery (via Prime Now/Amazon) to bell services?  I was hoping to order some breakfast foods and snacks and have them delivered before we return to the hotel from the park.  I suppose we could also run to the store, but I'm trying to avoid that for this trip if possible.



We used Garden Grocer a couple months ago with no issues. Never used Prime Now / Pantry at Disney.


----------



## hippiechicken

TheMick424 said:


> We are looking forward to our upcoming stay at Riv!  Wondering if anyone has recent experience with grocery delivery (via Prime Now/Amazon) to bell services?  I was hoping to order some breakfast foods and snacks and have them delivered before we return to the hotel from the park.  I suppose we could also run to the store, but I'm trying to avoid that for this trip if possible.


We used Shipt to order from Target and Publix while we were there. It works great.


----------



## karen4546

I have a couple of value studios booked for October 10-15 and the same timeframe opened up @ Riviera Resort.  I have never stayed there and so I switched one of them to Riviera Tower studio.  
I know the room is small, but since the Boardwalk standard is a pipe dream at best, Riviera skyliner to Epcot is pretty good alternative.

So, please add us to the Riviera list.  Thanks!!  

Also, any must dos at Riviera?  Did you like the Tower Studio?


----------



## karen4546

Stalking EVERYTHING Riviera on google and the Dis !  Like I mentioned before, switched our AKV value studio to a Tower Studio @ Riviera.  The food pics look Amazing!  We visited the Riviera in October, December, and March but we didn't dine there (I bought a couple of pastries to go).  But, when we stay in October this year, I am going to make sure we dine at each of the offerings.  

I did a grocery order for our stay in March @ Jambo but I doubt we will need much of anything here because all the restaurants are actually open.  

I hope we get an upper floor in the tower studio (I know you can't really request just like the values at Jambo) because I believe the fireworks will be back by October.

If anyone has any tips, advice, or anything to say about your recent stays; I will be stalking this thread also.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

karen4546 said:


> Stalking EVERYTHING Riviera on google and the Dis !  Like I mentioned before, switched our AKV value studio to a Tower Studio @ Riviera.  The food pics look Amazing!  We visited the Riviera in October, December, and March but we didn't dine there (I bought a couple of pastries to go).  But, when we stay in October this year, I am going to make sure we dine at each of the offerings.
> 
> I did a grocery order for our stay in March @ Jambo but I doubt we will need much of anything here because all the restaurants are actually open.
> 
> I hope we get an upper floor in the tower studio (I know you can't really request just like the values at Jambo) because I believe the fireworks will be back by October.
> 
> If anyone has any tips, advice, or anything to say about your recent stays; I will be stalking this thread also.


You can request an upper floor, just call Member Services. It's not guaranteed, but try it.
I don't think you need a grocery order this time because the fridge is small and you don't have a kitchen or kitchenette! Maybe cereal and milk... But I would try the breakfast at Primo Piatto and Toppolinos. At Primo, get the croque madame!

At the Le Petit Cafe in the lobby they have some interesting cocktails. We got some as well as some pastries and took then over by the lake and ate there watching the sunset, it was nice!


----------



## karen4546

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> You can request an upper floor, just call Member Services. It's not guaranteed, but try it.
> I don't think you need a grocery order this time because the fridge is small and you don't have a kitchen or kitchenette! Maybe cereal and milk... But I would try the breakfast at Primo Piatto and Toppolinos. At Primo, get the croque madame!
> 
> At the Le Petit Cafe in the lobby they have some interesting cocktails. We got some as well as some pastries and took then over by the lake and ate there watching the sunset, it was nice!
> 
> View attachment 568879


That looks lovely.  I would like to do that with one of those charcuterie or cheese boards.


----------



## lotsohugginbear

We ate at Topolinos this morning, and it was great! But, while at AK,
we got a call on cell phone from the "front desk" at Riviera. They said we had left a credit card at Topolinos. They seemed to have some basic information, but I have read about these scams and hung up. I also knew I wasn't missing a credit card. I checked in with the Disney chat and with the front desk at the Grand Floridian where we are staying. No one had any information, so I think it was a scam. I do feel that Disney is somewhat at fault. Obviously, scammers knew my number and that I was at Topolinos. I also took a lyft, so that could be a problem as well. Anyway, another warning not to give any information out to these callers. The number was 1 407 828-7030. This is the Riviera's number.


----------



## Leahc117

Just got back from Riviera! It was great! Let me know any questions.


----------



## psc85

Leahc117 said:


> Just got back from Riviera! It was great! Let me know any questions.


Is Le Petit Cafe serving alcohol later in the day? When we recently stayed at Gran Destino we were disappointed to see that Barcelona Lounge in the Lobby closed after the morning service.


----------



## Leahc117

psc85 said:


> Is Le Petit Cafe serving alcohol later in the day? When we recently stayed at Gran Destino we were disappointed to see that Barcelona Lounge in the Lobby closed after the morning service.


We didn’t order any but my husband said he saw that they were.  The cafe was definitely open into the late afternoon if not later.  We had several afternoon coffees!


----------



## psc85

Leahc117 said:


> We didn’t order any but my husband said he saw that they were.  The cafe was definitely open into the late afternoon if not later.  We had several afternoon coffees!


Good to know!  We just purchased 250 points direct as first time DVC members, so excited to book our first trips!


----------



## msm1444

psc85 said:


> Good to know!  We just purchased 250 points direct as first time DVC members, so excited to book our first trips!


Congrats!


----------



## psc85

msm1444 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## karen4546

Leahc117 said:


> Just got back from Riviera! It was great! Let me know any questions.


Talk to me about transportation...

Did you Rope Drop HS?  If so, did you take the skyliner?  How exactly does that work?  Do you have to transfer?


----------



## jamesweikamp

karen4546 said:


> Talk to me about transportation...
> 
> Did you Rope Drop HS?  If so, did you take the skyliner?  How exactly does that work?  Do you have to transfer?



The best way to rope drop DHS (other than driving) is to walk over to the CBR Skyliner stop about an hour before it opens. They start running the DHS line from there to the park before the RIV to CBR line is open.


----------



## teach22180

karen4546 said:


> I have a couple of value studios booked for October 10-15 and the same timeframe opened up @ Riviera Resort.  I have never stayed there and so I switched one of them to Riviera Tower studio.
> I know the room is small, but since the Boardwalk standard is a pipe dream at best, Riviera skyliner to Epcot is pretty good alternative.
> 
> So, please add us to the Riviera list.  Thanks!!
> 
> Also, any must dos at Riviera?  Did you like the Tower Studio?


I stayed 10 nights in the tower studio in March and loved it.  It was a challenge at first to put up and take down the bed, but I got really good at it.  I love the location and the view/balcony. ETA-I was on the 7th floor and could see Epcot and the Skyliner.   I also really appreciate the couch.  I usually stay at Pop, and there's no place to sit there but a chair.  I probably won't spend the money on it again, but I really enjoyed it as a special treat!


----------



## karen4546

teach22180 said:


> I stayed 10 nights in the tower studio in March and loved it.  It was a challenge at first to put up and take down the bed, but I got really good at it.  I love the location and the view/balcony. ETA-I was on the 7th floor and could see Epcot and the Skyliner.   I also really appreciate the couch.  I usually stay at Pop, and there's no place to sit there but a chair.  I probably won't spend the money on it again, but I really enjoyed it as a special treat!


Thanks for the positive review!  We are only there 5 nights and so I really think it will great!  I have not stayed at Pop but I have looked at the room layout online.

We are using DVC points and it was not many more points to switch from our value studio at AKV.  

I am excited to enjoy the resort and restaurants.


----------



## CJGamer

jamesweikamp said:


> The best way to rope drop DHS (other than driving) is to walk over to the CBR Skyliner stop about an hour before it opens. They start running the DHS line from there to the park before the RIV to CBR line is open.



An hour before HS opens, or an hour before the skyliner from Riviera to CB opens?  Hopefully HS, but just looking for clarification, because this is us soon also!
depending on what side of RR you are staying in, would it not be quicker than to take the Bus to HS since they run from an hour before opening?


----------



## jamesweikamp

CJGamer said:


> An hour before HS opens, or an hour before the skyliner from Riviera to CB opens?  Hopefully HS, but just looking for clarification, because this is us soon also!
> depending on what side of RR you are staying in, would it not be quicker than to take the Bus to HS since they run from an hour before opening?



In our experience over the winter (January and March), the Skyliner arrived at DHS from CBR before any busses and before any cars were allowed through the gates. Skyliner riders were first in line for temp. checks. 

When I said an hour early, I meant we left our room at RIV an hour before the CBR Skyliner opened. We were maybe the 3rd party in line. You could probably wait another 15 minutes or so before being too far back in line.


----------



## karen4546

jamesweikamp said:


> In our experience over the winter (January and March), the Skyliner arrived at DHS from CBR before any busses and before any cars were allowed through the gates. Skyliner riders were first in line for temp. checks.
> 
> When I said an hour early, I meant we left our room at RIV an hour before the CBR Skyliner opened. We were maybe the 3rd party in line. You could probably wait another 15 minutes or so before being too far back in line.


how do you know when the CBR skyliner opens and the POP skyliner?


----------



## jamesweikamp

karen4546 said:


> how do you know when the CBR skyliner opens and the POP skyliner?



The hours are posted at the resort. I do not know if they are also available online (I couldn't find it doing a quick look from home).


----------



## qwerty2k

Might be a silly question but how does the skyliner work to epcot? at busy periods aren't all of the gondolas already full by the time they've gone from CBR to RR? Do they leave a certain number free for RR guests? Just wondering how they handle that situation?


----------



## jamesweikamp

qwerty2k said:


> Might be a silly question but how does the skyliner work to epcot? at busy periods aren't all of the gondolas already full by the time they've gone from CBR to RR? Do they leave a certain number free for RR guests? Just wondering how they handle that situation?



Not a silly question at all. Yes, they leave every few gondolas open so people can load at RIV. The only time it was even an issue for us was around rope drop.


----------



## jjk0125

How do strollers work with the Skyliner?  Are you able to roll on single strollers, but double strollers need to be folded up?


----------



## pineapplepalms

jjk0125 said:


> How do strollers work with the Skyliner?  Are you able to roll on single strollers, but double strollers need to be folded up?



We have a double inline stroller and did not have to fold it up. I believe you do need to fold up the double side-by-side ones.


----------



## Leahc117

karen4546 said:


> Talk to me about transportation...
> 
> Did you Rope Drop HS?  If so, did you take the skyliner?  How exactly does that work?  Do you have to transfer?


Our routine was to grab rise BG in the hotel room exactly at 7am.  Then we would head down to primo for our to-go coffee.  We would then get in line at the RIV skyliner line.  Each time we were 2nd in line and waited about 30 min or so (usually without anyone waiting behind us for 20 of those minutes).  In our experience they opened the gate at 7:35. We rode to CBR station and were allowed into the shorted line waiting for them to “open” .  I believe they let people board exactly at 7:45.  Once at HS we got into the temp screening line which opened at 8:10.  (This is based on 2 days) each day we were able to walk on to slinky dog - even though it seemed like long lines in front of us.  Our first of 3 HS days we botched a bit- we walked to Caribbean beach because I thought the riv line would wait in the CBR line - not for the first RIV groups though.  So we waited for them - which was still fine - except we went to tower of terror which was closed at the time!! Let me know if that works for you!!


----------



## Leahc117

jjk0125 said:


> How do strollers work with the Skyliner?  Are you able to roll on single strollers, but double strollers need to be folded up?


My bob single strolled rolled on just fine- I bet if your stroller is wider than that you’ll have to fold it.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Leahc117 said:


> Our routine was to grab rise BG in the hotel room exactly at 7am.  Then we would head down to primo for our to-go coffee.  We would then get in line at the RIV skyliner line.  Each time we were 2nd in line and waited about 30 min or so (usually without anyone waiting behind us for 20 of those minutes).  In our experience they opened the gate at 7:35. We rode to CBR station and were allowed into the shorted line waiting for them to “open” .  I believe they let people board exactly at 7:45.  Once at HS we got into the temp screening line which opened at 8:10.  (This is based on 2 days) each day we were able to walk on to slinky dog - even though it seemed like long lines in front of us.  Our first of 3 HS days we botched a bit- we walked to Caribbean beach because I thought the riv line would wait in the CBR line - not for the first RIV groups though.  So we waited for them - which was still fine - except we went to tower of terror which was closed at the time!! Let me know if that works for you!!


That's very helpful - so they they kind of give Pixie dust treatment for the first few cars coming from Riviera to not be in the long line at CBR - good to know!


----------



## Leahc117

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> That's very helpful - so they they kind of give Pixie dust treatment for the first few cars coming from Riviera to not be in the long line at CBR - good to know!


It seemed pretty fair.  They let the first few in each line merge together (including CBR I was told by another guest) and then once the line is open everyone goes into the main line.


----------



## bclittle

I'm staying in a Tower Studio at the end of June with my husband and am excited to explore Riviera! I have watched videos of the room but can't figure out where the pillows are.... Are the only pillows the ones in the extra pillow and blanket bags? Is there a way to ask for more? Also any way to ask for more towels if we have declined housekeeping? Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## Akck

Pillows are in the top cabinet above the microwave. We were told you can request towels from housekeeping.


----------



## summerw

Hi, everyone! I’m home right now!! I booked a standard view but got this view!  

We have a resort day tomorrow and I’ll get pics of the current activities and groceries and resort specific merch. Does anyone have any other requests?


----------



## Akck

summerw said:


> Hi, everyone! I’m home right now!! I booked a standard view but got this view!
> 
> We have a resort day tomorrow and I’ll get pics of the current activities and groceries and resort specific merch. Does anyone have any other requests?
> View attachment 570570



Hi neighbor, I’m in a tower studio close to your room. We’re leaving after tonight for BC, so we’ll wave as we depart. Doing a split stay to check out other resorts. My wife wants to stay here though.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Akck said:


> Hi neighbor, I’m in a tower studio close to your room. We’re leaving after tonight for BC, so we’ll wave as we depart. Doing a split stay to check out other resorts. My wife wants to stay here though.


Glad to know your wife wants to stay, must mean she likes it there! How long were you in the tower? We have 6 nights booked in a tower studio and ate excited, but also worried it might be too long in a small space. Especially since last trip we had a two bedroom


----------



## Akck

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Glad to know your wife wants to stay, must mean she likes it there! How long were you in the tower? We have 6 nights booked in a tower studio and ate excited, but also worried it might be too long in a small space. Especially since last trip we had a two bedroom



We’ve stayed 3 nights. We could probably stay longer, but for comparison, our bedroom is smaller than a tower studio. The only shortcoming is the closet is small, especially if you store a suitcase on the stand. There are enough shelves and storage nooks and as long as you utilize them you should be fine. Otherwise, you’ll be tripping over your stuff. We’ll consider a tower again, but I hope we never stay in a one or two bedroom. I don’t think we can afford more points.


----------



## summerw

Akck said:


> Hi neighbor, I’m in a tower studio close to your room. We’re leaving after tonight for BC, so we’ll wave as we depart. Doing a split stay to check out other resorts. My wife wants to stay here though.


If you’re still here, I’m headed to the pool in a black suit with 2 teenage boys. Say hi! I’m super awkward but don’t let that stop you. Lol.


----------



## psc85

summerw said:


> Hi, everyone! I’m home right now!! I booked a standard view but got this view!
> 
> We have a resort day tomorrow and I’ll get pics of the current activities and groceries and resort specific merch. Does anyone have any other requests?
> View attachment 570570


Beautiful photo, great view from the room!


----------



## Akck

summerw said:


> If you’re still here, I’m headed to the pool in a black suit with 2 teenage boys. Say hi! I’m super awkward but don’t let that stop you. Lol.



Sorry we missed you. We checked into BC and had our room by 9:40 am.


----------



## havoc315

jamesweikamp said:


> The best way to rope drop DHS (other than driving) is to walk over to the CBR Skyliner stop about an hour before it opens. They start running the DHS line from there to the park before the RIV to CBR line is open.



Hour before DHS opens (8am for 9am DHS open) or an hour before skyliner opens? (7am for 8am skyliner for 9am DHS open)

Leaving Riviera at 6:50... getting VQ for Rise of the Resistance as you walk.. and waiting an hour at the Skyliner station sounds like overkill.. I hope?

Another transportation question: how was the wait for early morning buses to MK and AK?

And last question— was there ever a wait to get into the pools?


----------



## jasonplusliz

We just plunged into DVC ownership this past week - it’s our one and only YOLO purchase ever! We are now the proud owners of 400 direct RIV points!

Our first welcome home trip is scheduled for august 22-28 in a 1br standard view. Also on waitlist for a studio if we can convince the in-laws to join us. Can we be added to the be our guest post? Thanks!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

jasonplusliz said:


> We just plunged into DVC ownership this past week - it’s our one and only YOLO purchase ever! We are now the proud owners of 400 direct RIV points!
> 
> Our first welcome home trip is scheduled for august 22-28 in a 1br standard view. Also on waitlist for a studio if we can convince the in-laws to join us. Can we be added to the be our guest post? Thanks!!


Welcome Home!  We also did 400 points direct at RIV (in July 2020) - twins!  .  If I had it to do over again I would have split it into at least 2 contracts of 200 each if not smaller fo potential exit strategy later but oh well - one giant 400 point contact it is!   Here's to many years of amazing trips!  If I lived closer to WDW I might also have considered getting a fixed week and added the rest of the points as a separate contract to get up to the 400 point discount rate.  Congrats!


----------



## kboo

karen4546 said:


> Stalking EVERYTHING Riviera on google and the Dis ! Like I mentioned before, switched our AKV value studio to a Tower Studio @ Riviera.


We recently went from a 1br value at AKV to a Riviera studio in a split stay, and the whole family preferred the Riviera studio.


----------



## bigAWL

kboo said:


> We recently went from a 1br value at AKV to a Riviera studio in a split stay, and the whole family preferred the Riviera studio.


Interesting.  Was it the room, specifically, you all preferred?  Style and decor?  Or maybe the resort overall?


----------



## Leahc117

havoc315 said:


> Hour before DHS opens (8am for 9am DHS open) or an hour before skyliner opens? (7am for 8am skyliner for 9am DHS open)
> 
> Leaving Riviera at 6:50... getting VQ for Rise of the Resistance as you walk.. and waiting an hour at the Skyliner station sounds like overkill.. I hope?
> 
> Another transportation question: how was the wait for early morning buses to MK and AK?
> 
> And last question— was there ever a wait to get into the pools?


When we were there the parks opened early (I assume this is still happening).  So you would get your boarding group in the room and head out to the skyliner by 7:15-7:30 in order to hopefully be in the park by around 8:15.

We went out for the bus around 6:30 for AK, picked up by 6:45 and  in the park by 7:15.

There was not a wait at the RIV pool for the duration of our stay (Tues-Sun)


----------



## karen4546

bigAWL said:


> Interesting.  Was it the room, specifically, you all preferred?  Style and decor?  Or maybe the resort overall?


I have not stayed at the Riviera yet and I know you were asking the other person, but the reason we switched is because of convenience.  We love Jambo house when everything is open.  We stayed there in March and the lack of a QS restaurant, no gift shop to browse daily, and no smells of Boma were quite noticeable.  

When the Tower studio popped up for exactly my days, I knew I wanted to switch because the resort is fully open and the convenience of the skyliner.  Will I return to my home resort-of course!


----------



## havoc315

Leahc117 said:


> When we were there the parks opened early (I assume this is still happening).  So you would get your boarding group in the room and head out to the skyliner by 7:15-7:30 in order to hopefully be in the park by around 8:15.
> 
> We went out for the bus around 6:30 for AK, picked up by 6:45 and  in the park by 7:15.
> 
> There was not a wait at the RIV pool for the duration of our stay (Tues-Sun)



Thank you... Think I can get my party to the Riv skyliner station by 7:15ish. Getting everyone to the bus stop by 6:30 is going to be hard..


----------



## kboo

bigAWL said:


> Interesting.  Was it the room, specifically, you all preferred?  Style and decor?  Or maybe the resort overall?





karen4546 said:


> I have not stayed at the Riviera yet and I know you were asking the other person, but the reason we switched is because of convenience.  We love Jambo house when everything is open.  We stayed there in March and the lack of a QS restaurant, no gift shop to browse daily, and no smells of Boma were quite noticeable.
> 
> When the Tower studio popped up for exactly my days, I knew I wanted to switch because the resort is fully open and the convenience of the skyliner.  Will I return to my home resort-of course!


I think it was the sadness of Jambo (nothing open, see ^^^), the somewhat run-down room, the difficulties with transportation, and some other issues with service at AKV-J that made it a less than optimal stay. 

Of course a Riviera studio is a lot smaller than even the smallest 1br, but the decor was more to our taste, the furnishings were newer, the layout of the space made the most of what they had. The murphy bed is way more comfortable than the sofa bed, and is much easier to set up. The bathroom in the studio had 2 showers, the bathroom at AKV of course had 1.

We had a lot of issues with the room at AKV - between knocking, noisy pipes (it sounded like loud drilling next door, except that it seemed to only happen in the mornings just after we used the sink; HVAC that was either full blast heat or icy cold and nothing in between; soap dispensers in the bath that were falling apart; a phone that didn't always allow one to dial in/out ... (not an issue except we were waiting for bags to be delivered, and "we couldn't call you" was used as an excuse at least once) ... 
and finally, both times waiting for buses from MK to AKV, the stops near us had at least 1 and as many as 3 buses come to each stop in the time it took for 1 bus to come for AKV. We felt like the invisible, overlooked guests. So I could see returning to AKV after more of Jambo is open (I like the decor and space of Jambo, but without the restaurants and other people around, it felt like the Overlook Hotel) for maybe a resort-only stay in a savanna room to enjoy the pools and savanna. I doubt I'll book a value room again, even though it was really cheap.


----------



## TinkB278

Does anyone know what the hours are for the coffee shop at riviera?


----------



## bigAWL

TinkB278 said:


> Does anyone know what the hours are for the coffee shop at riviera?


From the Disney website, it looks like 7am-9pm.  My understanding is that they switch at some point from "morning coffee and pastry to late-night drinks and small plates."  But there's no indication as to how or when that happens.


----------



## PixiePlns

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns:  June 19-26 - 1 bedroom standard view
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2 Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> Thegoatfeeder: Aug 30-September 8
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: Sept 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 8-12 2021, welcome home trip, Deluxe Studio SV
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> 
> *November*
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder: 5 Dec - 10 Dec
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-18 2022, Deluxe Studio PV
> Akck: January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*


----------



## PixiePlns

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2 Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> Thegoatfeeder: Aug 30-September 8
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: Sept 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 8-12 2021, welcome home trip, Deluxe Studio SV
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> 
> *November*
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder: 5 Dec - 10 Dec
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-18 2022, Deluxe Studio PV
> Akck: January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*



Hi there!   I misunderstood this thread at first and just tried to edit it above.. Whoops!   
My dates are June 19 - 26 - staying in a 1 bedroom standard view for our Welcome Home visit (that was postponed for a year).  Celebrating my son's 16th birthday!


----------



## havoc315

One common criticism of The Riviera is that it "lacks theming" --
I think there is some truth to the criticism, but I also think there is (to some degree) a failure to appreciate the theming that is there:

As I was researching, I came across this article. Not recent, but some interesting perspective on the design and inspiration behind the Riviera:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/...ng-european-style-in-orlando/?sh=7092b95a6a78


----------



## CarolynFH

havoc315 said:


> One common criticism of The Riviera is that it "lacks theming" --
> I think there is some truth to the criticism, but I also think there is (to some degree) a failure to appreciate the theming that is there:
> 
> As I was researching, I came across this article. Not recent, but some interesting perspective on the design and inspiration behind the Riviera:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/...ng-european-style-in-orlando/?sh=7092b95a6a78


Thank you so much for this article! Sometimes I wonder what people mean by “theming” - Mickeys around every corner? The Riviera definitely reminds me of many hotels I’ve seen in France. And I love the artworks that are of Disney subjects (e.g. Aristocats) done in the styles of various French artists - just the right amount of Disney for me!


----------



## havoc315

CarolynFH said:


> Thank you so much for this article! Sometimes I wonder what people mean by “theming” - Mickeys around every corner? The Riviera definitely reminds me of many hotels I’ve seen in France. And I love the artworks that are of Disney subjects (e.g. Aristocats) done in the styles of various French artists - just the right amount of Disney for me!



The people who point to "rich theming" are often referring to Animal Kingdom Lodge, Wilderness Lodge and Polynesian. In the sense that they "transport you" someplace else, trying to faithfully re-create the look and feel of a different place (and sometimes different era, like The Boardwalk).  

Some aspects of the Riviera are "generic," You don't have the same degree of sculpted architecture flourishes you will sometimes see in Europe. You have views of Caribbean Beach Resort and the Skyliner which aren't very "Riviera."  
But parts of the Riviera story are also just lost sometimes -- For example, I saw Tom Bricker (disneytouristblog) criticize the Riviera for lack of theming and for having inconsistent shutters and awnings. Further, he criticized how some parts of the hotel appear "aged" while others appear "new." This was all actually intentional -- and it is core to the theming -- An old hotel with more recent additions, as you may commonly find along the Riviera.
But in that sense, maybe the theming is toooo authentic.  Because honestly, if you need to explain the theming, then it is a fail to some degree.  

So personally, I'm not about to give Riviera an A+ for theming. I see it as one of the weaker aspects of the resort. But anyone who claims that "it's just a Marriott" or that the imagineers didn't even try to theme it, they are wrong. There was a very clear attempt to incorporate a "Riviera story."


----------



## Leahc117

I don’t think the Riviera makes me feel like the wilderness lodge makes me feel (I haven’t been to all the DVC resorts but I think that’s my happy place).  But I do think the riviera is gorgeous, and comfortable, and a place I could easily spend multiple vacations at and not tire of.  I think my only disappointments (please comment on these if you agree/disagree) is the size of the gift shop (I was dying to buy a ceramic RIV coffee mug and shop around) and the lobby.  I found the lobby comfortable and it forced us out in the courtyard which I prefer anyway- just not sure the idea behind the lobby vs the copper creek/AKL/VGC splendor that we’ve seen before.  I can’t get behind people who say RIV lacks in theming - we did the scavenger hunt and even the few details in that were (IMO) awesome.  The art is beautiful, the French movie posters, coffee shop, cocktails, etc.  I thought that looking over the water at the skyliner and CBR was incredible.  Appropriate theming or not - come on that’s not an eyesore!!! We also enjoyed walking to the island playground at CBR.  I’m new to DVC (RIV) so maybe my bar isn’t set as high.  The RIV decor really works for me also....


----------



## Leahc117




----------



## bigAWL

Leahc117 said:


> I think my only disappointments (please comment on these if you agree/disagree) is the size of the gift shop (I was dying to buy a ceramic RIV coffee mug and shop around) and the lobby.  I found the lobby comfortable and it forced us out in the courtyard which I prefer anyway- just not sure the idea behind the lobby vs the copper creek/AKL/VGC splendor that we’ve seen before.


I would have loved a grander lobby area, and really think they should have given it a two-story ceiling to open it up.  But I also think it's hard to compare a standalone DVC lobby to those that were attached to existing hotel resorts.  Copper Creek, AKL, VGC, VGF, all have amazing lobbies because they are hotels.  Boulder Ridge, BLT, and other attached DVC buildings have lobbies that also pale by comparison.  Now the Kidani Village lobby, although not on the same level as the hotels, does have a pretty great lobby, but that seems to be the exception.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

bigAWL said:


> I would have loved a grander lobby area, and really think they should have given it a two-story ceiling to open it up.  But I also think it's hard to compare a standalone DVC lobby to those that were attached to existing hotel resorts.  Copper Creek, AKL, VGC, VGF, all have amazing lobbies because they are hotels.  Boulder Ridge, BLT, and other attached DVC buildings have lobbies that also pale by comparison.  Now the Kidani Village lobby, although not on the same level as the hotels, does have a pretty great lobby, but that seems to be the exception.


^^^^
EXACTLY this!  Those DVCs don’t have grand lobbies on their own - just a benefit of being attached to a hotel. Definitely some perks to being part of a larger entity like that, more restaurants and amenities... but also pretty nice to be THE thing not the side thing at DVC only properties. The small footprint of Riviera wouldn’t happen otherwise. I like the mix of sizes and kinds of properties but tire of the small lobby argument.


----------



## havoc315

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> ^^^^
> EXACTLY this!  Those DVCs don’t have grand lobbies on their own - just a benefit of being attached to a hotel. Definitely some perks to being part of a larger entity like that, more restaurants and amenities... but also pretty nice to be THE thing not the side thing at DVC only properties. The small footprint of Riviera wouldn’t happen otherwise. I like the mix of sizes and kinds of properties but tire of the small lobby argument.



It makes apples to apples comparisons difficult.  
Take BLT for example -- It has NO dining. But it gets "credit" for The Contemporary dining --across the walkway.  With The Contemporary dining, it has far more options than the RIviera. (A full time character buffet, a regular TS, a signature, and quick service).  
Grand Floridian has tons of dining options, but that's to service over 1,000 regular hotel and DVC rooms.  

Most DVC resorts get "credit" for the amenities/dining at their shared deluxe resort.  Riviera doesn't have an official shared resort. And unofficially, it shares with a mod resort, not a deluxe resort.  

I do love the smaller size of the Riviera. And especially during Covid, you see the benefits at the pool: While other resorts are having wait lists to use the pool, you can almost always get into the Riviera pool, because it's a good sized pool area exclusive to only 300 guests rooms.

But all that said, I do feel Riviera is "short" 1 casual table service restaurant. Even if you could get easily reservations, you're not going to eat at Toppolino's more than 1-2 times during a stay. I feel like Riviera could use its own "Wave of American Flavors" or "Grand Floridian Cafe" or "Kona Cafe" or "Beaches and Cream" or "Ale and Compass."
Sebastian's at CBR could fill those role somewhat, but I believe it's still closed, and even when it's open, it's dinner only.  
In fact, there is no TS at Riviera that serves lunch at all.


----------



## Turn the Page

Leahc117 said:


> I don’t think the Riviera makes me feel like the wilderness lodge makes me feel (I haven’t been to all the DVC resorts but I think that’s my happy place).  But I do think the riviera is gorgeous, and comfortable, and a place I could easily spend multiple vacations at and not tire of.  I think my only disappointments (please comment on these if you agree/disagree) is the size of the gift shop (I was dying to buy a ceramic RIV coffee mug and shop around) and the lobby.  I found the lobby comfortable and it forced us out in the courtyard which I prefer anyway- just not sure the idea behind the lobby vs the copper creek/AKL/VGC splendor that we’ve seen before.  I can’t get behind people who say RIV lacks in theming - we did the scavenger hunt and even the few details in that were (IMO) awesome.  The art is beautiful, the French movie posters, coffee shop, cocktails, etc.  I thought that looking over the water at the skyliner and CBR was incredible.  Appropriate theming or not - come on that’s not an eyesore!!! We also enjoyed walking to the island playground at CBR.  I’m new to DVC (RIV) so maybe my bar isn’t set as high.  The RIV decor really works for me also....



Ooh, I like how you said you feel comfortable at RIV.  Comfortable is not a word I would have thought to use to describe how I felt walking around the grounds but it describes it perfectly.  We did NOT feel comfortable at GF  when we walked around there.  We felt out of place.  I have no idea why we felt out of place at GF BUT comfortable and at home at RIV.  Guess it's a good thing we bought at RIV rather than GFV.


----------



## Pendleton

We added on here to take advantage of the 2-person rooms specific to the resort. We plan on using the gondolas for the food & wine festival. Our original is SSR specifically for the Treehouses. Just like there, in order to get one of the specialty rooms, you really need to put the 11 month window to good use!


----------



## Disney0010

Without going back to read all posts, we made the move from the Contemporary to the Riv due to construction. We arrive Sunday for five nights. Is there a place where the start and stop times of the Skyliner operates? Also, we’re setting up to have Instacart deliver from Publix Sunday evening. Any comments or advice to look out for? Thanks.


----------



## Fangorn

Disney0010 said:


> Without going back to read all posts, we made the move from the Contemporary to the Riv due to construction. We arrive Sunday for five nights. Is there a place where the start and stop times of the Skyliner operates? Also, we’re setting up to have Instacart deliver from Publix Sunday evening. Any comments or advice to look out for? Thanks.



I'm at RIV now. There is a sign board out by the path to the Skyliner with the start and end times. However, you're pretty much already committed to getting in line before you ever see it. 

We also had an Instacart delivery from Publix. No problems at all. 

Steve


----------



## Disney0010

Thanks


Fangorn said:


> I'm at RIV now. There is a sign board out by the path to the Skyliner with the start and end times. However, you're pretty much already committed to getting in line before you ever see it.
> 
> We also had an Instacart delivery from Publix. No problems at all.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Disney0010

Hopefully a few final questions. I’m trying to put together a delivery order from Publix. We have watched a good number of videos of the one BR villa. Some show and mention Joffrey‘s coffee and sweeteners on the counter. Some do not. Need to know if I need to order coffee, filters and sweeteners. I have half and half on the list. Also, how is the provided laundry detergent? Thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

Agree way more on this video and they went to say its one of the better QS at the resorts (its my #1 and #2 being Cpt. Cooks at POLY).


https://dvcfan.com/2021/05/05/grabbing-lunch-at-primo-piatto-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> Agree way more on this video and they went to say its one of the better QS at the resorts (its my #1 and #2 being Cpt. Cooks at POLY).
> 
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2021/05/05/grabbing-lunch-at-primo-piatto-disneys-riviera-resort/



I think part of the reason for the divide in the reviews is because Primo Piatto is almost like 2 different eateries combined by design:
Riviera is the only DVC or deluxe resort that doesn't have a casual table service restaurant. (Unless I'm missing something, they all have a Ale and Compass, The Wave, Kona Cafe, etc).  So Disney put some "table service quality" items on the Primo Piatto menu. (some of the excellent dinner items were removed during Covid, hopefully they come back).  
So these particular menu items are better than your average quick service.

At the same time, Primo Piatto serves as the run-of-the-mill Contempo Cafe / Beach club Marketplace quick service with plenty of uninspiring choices.

So while one person may love their blueberry lemon pancakes in the morning, the cold Italian sandwich may feel like cruddy pre-packaged fare.

Personally, I am really excited about the overall dining at Riviera but I wish they did have at least a small true casual table service:  Something like Beaches and Cream would be perfect -- maybe foccacia style pizzas and gelato would fit perfectly as a casual Riviera sit down restaurant.


----------



## Doberge

What they had around opening was fantastic with expanded menu options like a hanger steak and half chicken,  at least for dinner. I really enjoyed the farm plant based pizza with the carrot pesto and other delicious toppings. Like many Disney restaurants they've limited the menu and removed many options. The current plant based skewer was,  I believe,  on the original menu but they just changed the category from entree to plant based. While Primo Piatto has done better keeping more options than many other QS locations, I hope they'll expand offerings again to fall back into a space between QS and TS.


----------



## Diane Kompan

We'll be there August 13 to the 22nd.   Very excited!


----------



## havoc315

Diane Kompan said:


> We'll be there August 13 to the 22nd.   Very excited!



Will be there the same days (arriving 8/14)... see you there.


----------



## MomOTwins

havoc315 said:


> Will be there the same days (arriving 8/14)... see you there.


Us too!  We are brand new Riviera members and will be there for our Welcome Home stay August 14-18--a long weekend that includes my and DH's birthdays and our anniversary, and is a few days before my son's birthday, so going to need a lot of celebration buttons!  We're spending wayyyyy more points than we probably should for this short stay given we only have a 150 point contract and had to use all our 2020 points and borrow another 58 from Oct 2021, but the only room we could get so last-minute was one bedroom preferred view.  At least we didn't pay dues on the 2020 points.  We almost went with another DVC resort for the lower point cost, but we LOVE Riviera so I felt it was worth the splurge, especially since we won't be a Disney again until our 2022 UY. Anyway, points have been borrowed so no going back now...

Someone talk me down from the ledge on my obvious anxiety that we shouldn't have borrowed so many points!  The one bedroom at Riviera is my dream hotel room, so a dream-come-true birthday/anniversary splurge can't be a mistake, right?


----------



## jamesweikamp

MomOTwins said:


> Us too!  We are brand new Riviera members and will be there for our Welcome Home stay August 14-18--a long weekend that includes my and DH's birthdays and our anniversary, and is a few days before my son's birthday, so going to need a lot of celebration buttons!  We're spending wayyyyy more points than we probably should for this short stay given we only have a 150 point contract and had to use all our 2020 points and borrow another 58 from Oct 2021, but the only room we could get so last-minute was one bedroom preferred view.  At least we didn't pay dues on the 2020 points.  We almost went with another DVC resort for the lower point cost, but we LOVE Riviera so I felt it was worth the splurge, especially since we won't be a Disney again until our 2022 UY. Anyway, points have been borrowed so no going back now...
> 
> Someone talk me down from the ledge on my obvious anxiety that we shouldn't have borrowed so many points!  The one bedroom at Riviera is my dream hotel room, so a dream-come-true birthday/anniversary splurge can't be a mistake, right?



CONGRATS!!! Borrowing to get a bigger room is totally worth it. The 1bd (and larger) rooms are awesome.


----------



## MomOTwins

jamesweikamp said:


> CONGRATS!!! Borrowing to get a bigger room is totally worth it. The 1bd (and larger) rooms are awesome.


Thanks.  I think I know that too just wanted to hear someone else say I am not crazy!  I will probably get less anxiety as I get more used to making DVC bookings, but all the scary language I had to click through on borrowing being a final transaction had me panic a little.  We did a tour back in March and my kids jaws were on the floor in the 1bd.  I had to warn them we were really more of a "studio family," so they are probably going to flip out when they get home from school today and we tell them the news.

Just noticed we are exactly 100 days to arrival.  So excited!


----------



## havoc315

MomOTwins said:


> Us too!  We are brand new Riviera members and will be there for our Welcome Home stay August 14-18--a long weekend that includes my and DH's birthdays and our anniversary, and is a few days before my son's birthday, so going to need a lot of celebration buttons!  We're spending wayyyyy more points than we probably should for this short stay given we only have a 150 point contract and had to use all our 2020 points and borrow another 58 from Oct 2021, but the only room we could get so last-minute was one bedroom preferred view.  At least we didn't pay dues on the 2020 points.  We almost went with another DVC resort for the lower point cost, but we LOVE Riviera so I felt it was worth the splurge, especially since we won't be a Disney again until our 2022 UY. Anyway, points have been borrowed so no going back now...
> 
> Someone talk me down from the ledge on my obvious anxiety that we shouldn't have borrowed so many points!  The one bedroom at Riviera is my dream hotel room, so a dream-come-true birthday/anniversary splurge can't be a mistake, right?



Our welcome home too.... But we are stretching. We purchased 200 points, but joined with close friends who also bought 200 points.  So doing a 2 bedroom for 8 nights in August and then for another 3 nights President's weekend 2022.  

For August... celebrated 3 birthdays, 2 middle school graduations. Hmm, my 20th anniversary in 3 months later, maybe should celebrate that too.


----------



## tdonnell56

September 14 - 17, 2021, 1 & 2 bedroom, family vacation


----------



## 🍀TwinsMom

MomOTwins said:


> Thanks.  I think I know that too just wanted to hear someone else say I am not crazy!  I will probably get less anxiety as I get more used to making DVC bookings, but all the scary language I had to click through on borrowing being a final transaction had me panic a little.  We did a tour back in March and my kids jaws were on the floor in the 1bd.  I had to warn them we were really more of a "studio family," so they are probably going to flip out when they get home from school today and we tell them the news.
> 
> Just noticed we are exactly 100 days to arrival.  So excited!


Don't fear the one-bedroom.  We started off in a studio and lasted two days, LOL. Never looked back!  The one-bedrooms are pricey but sooo worth it.  The privacy, bathroom access, extra room to spread out -- it's really great.  We invited friends over for dinner at Topolinos and drinks back at the room, and we had two 15 year-olds, two 8 year-olds, a 7 year-old, and four adults in the one bedroom.  The teens took the balcony, the kids the Murphy bed to watch TV, and the adults the dining room table.  No one was squished, and it was a really pleasant surprise how much room we all had to be together -- but not on top of each other, either.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jamesweikamp

More reasons people love Riviera !!

https://dvcfan.com/2021/05/10/dvc-show-why-i-just-fell-in-love-with-riviera/


----------



## MomOTwins

jamesweikamp said:


> More reasons people love Riviera !!
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2021/05/10/dvc-show-why-i-just-fell-in-love-with-riviera/


Funny, but the opposite takes on the extent of the theme-ing made me realize another thing that made Riviera a good fit for "odd couples" like DH and me.  I'm super into the heavily imagineered Disney resorts: LOVE the feeling that I've stepped out of modern USA and into another place/time.  DH feels that is bit too "Disney Vegas" and gimmicky--he likes the subtler elegant style of resorts like GF or Boardwalk (now that the clown is gone) better.  Riviera is a nice hybrid: the theme is not super in-your-face and to DH it feels like a luxury hotel that just happens to be at WDW, but there are enough themed elements (palm trees, marble, the chaises around the pool, mosaic walls at bar riva) that I feel 100% transported to the French Riviera.


----------



## zavandor

An excellent review of Topolino's for dinner:

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/topolinos-terrace-flavors-riviera-resort-restaurant-dinner-review/
I guess it's not open for luch, is it?


----------



## Doberge

zavandor said:


> An excellent review of Topolino's for dinner:
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/topolinos-terrace-flavors-riviera-resort-restaurant-dinner-review/
> I guess it's not open for luch, is it?



"Breakfast" seatings go until at least 12:15, but no, there's no traditional lunch option.

I do think it's strange to not have a regular table service lunch, but given they can make $40-something per person on breakfast with characters it's unlikely they'd do better per person with lunch. Also, given the freshness and handmade nature of a lot of the dinner ingredients and options, they probably don't have much time to quickly switch from breakfast to a more dinner-like lunch.  That's a long winded way of saying "no."


----------



## havoc315

Doberge said:


> "Breakfast" seatings go until at least 12:15, but no, there's no traditional lunch option.
> 
> I do think it's strange to not have a regular table service lunch, but given they can make $40-something per person on breakfast with characters it's unlikely they'd do better per person with lunch. Also, given the freshness and handmade nature of a lot of the dinner ingredients and options, they probably don't have much time to quickly switch from breakfast to a more dinner-like lunch.  That's a long winded way of saying "no."



That's why they "elevated" Primo Piatto over most deluxe resort QS.  

I'd assume Riviera is too small on its own to have the same number of dining options as the bigger resorts. And I'll take Riviera dining over Olivia's, for example.
But yes, I wish there was a regular TS for lunch and dinner. Maybe a "Riviera" equivalent to Beaches & Cream -- a creperie  could be perfect.

Ultimately, Riviera guests will have easy use of Sebastian's at CBR, which I've heard is underrated. But they stopped doing lunch there even before Covid, just not enough demand.


----------



## MomOTwins

havoc315 said:


> That's why they "elevated" Primo Piatto over most deluxe resort QS.
> 
> I'd assume Riviera is too small on its own to have the same number of dining options as the bigger resorts. And I'll take Riviera dining over Olivia's, for example.
> But yes, I wish there was a regular TS for lunch and dinner. Maybe a "Riviera" equivalent to Beaches & Cream -- a creperie  could be perfect.
> 
> Ultimately, Riviera guests will have easy use of Sebastian's at CBR, which I've heard is underrated. But they stopped doing lunch there even before Covid, just not enough demand.


Primo Piatto is pretty awesome for lunch.  Bar Riva also has some lunch options.

The Topolino's character "breakfast" is really more of a brunch too.  Steak and quiche are both excellent if breakfast foods aren't your thing.


----------



## Doberge

The no-lunch model is a hybrid between "deluxe"  quality loations like Flying Fish, Jiko, Citricos, Narcoossees, Artist Point, California Grill (occasional brunch), and Yachtsman with breakfast-dinner joint hours like Ohana, Boma, 1900 Park Fare, Trattoria al Forno, and Cape May. It fits in nicely as having both at least two meal options with the quality (or better) of the aforementioned deluxe dining locations. 

That's a long list and makes me realize there are generally few table service options at resorts and the only ones that exist are gwnerally attached to hotels (Beaches and Cream, Big River, Kona, GF Cafe, Wave, whispering canyon) where I guess they expect more demand. I'd just argue to Disney that the Skyliner makes a single table service lunch option at Riviera much more viable than a second table service at other resorts. 

Regarding Primo Piatto, hopefully it gets backs to the original intention and they add back of a few of the original items they've taken away, at least at dinner, like the hanger steak and half chicken. Understandably covid caused menu simplification everywhere I just hope the changes are not permanent.


----------



## DMLAINI

Just booked 7/16-7/18.  We're checking into Loews Royal Pacific 7/18 for Universal but after staying at CBR in April, we fell in love with The Riviera & decided to add on a stay for a surprise for our daughter's 13th. Birthday.   Can a 12 year old order off of the children's menu at Topolino's for dinner?


----------



## jamesweikamp

DMLAINI said:


> Just booked 7/16-7/18.  We're checking into Loews Royal Pacific 7/18 for Universal but after staying at CBR in April, we fell in love with The Riviera & decided to add on a stay for a surprise for our daughter's 13th. Birthday.   Can a 12 year old order off of the children's menu at Topolino's for dinner?



A twelve year old is a "Disney adult" but I had some success asking our waiter nicely to allow it.


----------



## Turn the Page

MomOTwins said:


> Funny, but the opposite takes on the extent of the theme-ing made me realize another thing that made Riviera a good fit for "odd couples" like DH and me.  I'm super into the heavily imagineered Disney resorts: LOVE the feeling that I've stepped out of modern USA and into another place/time.  DH feels that is bit too "Disney Vegas" and gimmicky--he likes the subtler elegant style of resorts like GF or Boardwalk (now that the clown is gone) better.  Riviera is a nice hybrid: the theme is not super in-your-face and to DH it feels like a luxury hotel that just happens to be at WDW, but there are enough themed elements (palm trees, marble, the chaises around the pool, mosaic walls at bar riva) that I feel 100% transported to the French Riviera.



You know, one thing I liked about our SSR stays was how calm and relaxing the atmosphere at the resort was.  I thought they would all feel that way but now i'm not so sure.

Our last visit we stayed at AofA and while I really enjoyed the over the top Disney theme I just did not feel as serene there.  Now, part of that was probably because we had 7 people in a family suite and DS, 20 months at the time, was pretty sick.  But still, I felt it more when we walked through RIV than I did in our room at AofA.


----------



## CarolynFH

DMLAINI said:


> Can a 12 year old order off of the children's menu at Topolino's for dinner?


Many people have reported on DISboards that they were allowed to order off the kids’ menu when paying OOP (as opposed to using the Dining Plan) at an a la carte restaurant, not at a buffet, family style or AYCTE. They also frequently report being served an adult-size portion at a higher price than the kids’ menu price.


----------



## LMO429

Hello!

We just got back from 2 weeks at the YC.  We plan on staying at Disney's Riviera next trip since we will have an infant with us and need a 1 bedroom.  We are def epcot resort area people who usually stay at either bc, yc or bw how do you think we will feel about riviera  we will have a car.  We really want to try it since it's new and we need the one bedroom amenities with a baby.


----------



## MomOTwins

LMO429 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We just got back from 2 weeks at the YC.  We plan on staying at Disney's Riviera next trip since we will have an infant with us and need a 1 bedroom.  We are def epcot resort area people who usually stay at either bc, yc or bw how do you think we will feel about riviera  we will have a car.  We really want to try it since it's new and we need the one bedroom amenities with a baby.


Just so you know, there are one bedroom villas at Boardwalk and Beach Club too.  

I think you'll like Riviera though, and it has a lot of features that are good if you have an infant.  The skyliner is very easy with a stroller--you just wheel the stroller on and wheel it off, no folding required.  It's a very compact resort which makes it convenient to get around with a baby in tow--you wouldn't even need to bring the stroller if you are just popping down to the pool or to eat with the little one.  The views especially from the higher floors are really nice, so great for sitting on the balcony during naps.  And the 1-bedroom configuration is a really good layout--you can get from the bedroom to the bathroom and the entrance without going through the living room, which is great again for napping and parents taking turns in the room while the other goes out after the little one's bedtime.

The only downside is the skyliner goes down if there are storms, so if traveling during the summer months and planning on midday breaks, I recommend heading back to the resort a little on the early side before the afternoon rainstorms hit.


----------



## DMLAINI

Does anyone have a current list of activities going on at the resort?


----------



## havoc315

CarolynFH said:


> Many people have reported on DISboards that they were allowed to order off the kids’ menu when paying OOP (as opposed to using the Dining Plan) at an a la carte restaurant, not at a buffet, family style or AYCTE. They also frequently report being served an adult-size portion at a higher price than the kids’ menu price.



Anybody can order a kid's size meal off the kid's menu at a Disney owned and operated ala carte restaurant.
You can be 50 years old and order a kid's meal.


----------



## DMLAINI

Do the deluxe Studios have a little freezer area in the fridge


----------



## Akck

DMLAINI said:


> Do the deluxe Studios have a little freezer area in the fridge



Yes they do. Tower studios do not. In the deluxe studio, I was able to freeze a bottle of water by the second night. It worked great keeping another bottle of water cold through mid afternoon and gave cold water as it melted.


----------



## DMLAINI

My daughter & I had breakfast at Topolino's Terrace last month & just loved it.  We're staying at Riviera in July but won't be eating at Topolino's.  My husband & my Mom will be on this trip.  We wanted to take them out to the terrace to see the view.  Can we do that even though we're not eating at the restaurant?


----------



## Bjaiken77

what has your experience with the skyliner been?  I took it from BCV to RIV for dinner and back on my last trip and LOVED it.  However, there are a few concerns my significant other has brought up:

1.  How has the reliability been based on what you’ve heard or experience?  I know it’ll stop with thunderstorms, but, generally, is it in use most of the time you need it.

2.  Have you experienced delays while ON the Skyliner (ie sitting in the cabin waiting).  How long have those typically been.

3.  This relates to #2, but my fiancé is concerned at times when it stops the cabin will be too hot.  The airflow while moving keeps it cool.  I told her we don’t plan to go in the dead of summer, but I wondered if anyone has experienced a hang up on a hot day while in the cabin.

4.  What has the experience with lines been?  Do you think it’s going to get worse?  We just walked right on when we went, but it was at a time of reduced capacity.  It makes no sense to want to use a form of transportation that takes forever to get on it.

5.  I’ve ridden to Epcot, but how is the ride to Hollywood Studios?  Any differences?

6.  Any other thoughts on the skyliner that are important and not asked above?

Sorry to drill down so much, but the skyliner is a huge selling point of the resort for me.  I own at Poly for the Monorail and MK.  However, we are big fans of split stays, so it’s be great to have a resort that can easily accommodate Epcot and Hollywood Studios, and we would plan our split stay park visits accordingly.  BWV and BCV are not on the table for me due to 2042 expiration, so this is the next best thing.  Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Akck

Bjaiken77 said:


> 1.  How has the reliability been based on what you’ve heard or experience?  I know it’ll stop with thunderstorms, but, generally, is it in use most of the time you need it.



We have never had any problems riding it when we wanted. 



Bjaiken77 said:


> 2.  Have you experienced delays while ON the Skyliner (ie sitting in the cabin waiting).  How long have those typically been.



Most delays are less than one minute, likely to load/unload an ECV. Our longest was less than 5 minutes. There can be anywhere from 0 to 5 delays on any ride, most being just a slowdown. 



Bjaiken77 said:


> 3.  This relates to #2, but my fiancé is concerned at times when it stops the cabin will be too hot.  The airflow while moving keeps it cool.  I told her we don’t plan to go in the dead of summer, but I wondered if anyone has experienced a hang up on a hot day while in the cabin.



While it does get warmer during a stop, there still is airflow through the gondola. The only problem would be a major stoppage during a sunny afternoon. I’d just bring out our battery fans if it happens. 



Bjaiken77 said:


> 4.  What has the experience with lines been?  Do you think it’s going to get worse?  We just walked right on when we went, but it was at a time of reduced capacity.  It makes no sense to want to use a form of transportation that takes forever to get on it.



The only lines we experienced were at park open and close. Even then the wait was less than 20 minutes as the line moves continuously. The worst I’ve heard was maybe a hour after park close at Epcot. 



Bjaiken77 said:


> 5.  I’ve ridden to Epcot, but how is the ride to Hollywood Studios?  Any differences?



The only difference is you exit at CBR and get on the HS line. A queue may be involved depending on time of day. 



Bjaiken77 said:


> 6.  Any other thoughts on the skyliner that are important and not asked above?



If it gets shutdown due to thunderstorm/high winds, they do run buses for the skyliner resorts.


----------



## Citizen of Corona

My family and I just got back from WDW.  We toured Riviera and were sold on it (in the process of starting a contract).  However we were staying at AoA and so we used the Skyliner/gondola a lot to get to Epcot/HS
1.  It was very reliable, only a few very brief stops.
2.  We had a delay occur twice (different days).  They were both short (less than 2 minutes).  They announced it in the cars to so people knew of the delay.  I think it was due to a rider having issues or adding a gondola from the disability line.
3.  Can't speak to this as it wasn't too hot when we were there, but the shade was good in the cabins.
4.  We went and the lines were always short except at the start of the day and park closing.  For the park closing we just took the bus which was much faster.  Also I know this was all during the % reduction of crowds.
5.  You will have to transfer at the Caribbean Skyliner hub and get in a new line.  Great ride just like to Epcot.  My middle (3 y/o) said this was one of her favorite "rides."
6.  My children loved the characters on it, and tried to guess which one we would get next : )


----------



## Bjaiken77

^ Thanks for the responses.  Like I said, we stayed at BCV and, honestly, since the RIV resort is so compact (lobby and all), I almost feel like we arrived at Epcot from RIV(door step to entrance) in the same amount of time it took to go from BCV to Epcot.  It was fantastic!


----------



## Bjaiken77

I just wanted to add that I like how compact RIV is.  It’s quick to get to everything (pool, food, skyliner) when compared to these resorts with sprawling grounds or even massive lobbies.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Bjaiken77 said:


> I just wanted to add that I like how compact RIV is.  It’s quick to get to everything (pool, food, skyliner) when compared to these resorts with sprawling grounds or even massive lobbies.


We LOVE that aspect as well!  Whatever you want Boom you’re there. And... much of it staying inside in the A/C . Yaaass.


----------



## MomOTwins

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We LOVE that aspect as well!  Whatever you want Boom you’re there. And... much of it staying inside in the A/C . Yaaass.


Agree 100%.  I wish more of the resorts were like this.  I let my 9-year-olds be a lot more "free range" at this resort because I knew they wouldn't get lost.  I'm normally the worst kind of helicopter parent so that was a big deal for me!  We also went for a late-night swim every night after the parks because it was so quick to get to the main pool, which was such a blast.


----------



## kboo

DMLAINI said:


> Just booked 7/16-7/18.  We're checking into Loews Royal Pacific 7/18 for Universal but after staying at CBR in April, we fell in love with The Riviera & decided to add on a stay for a surprise for our daughter's 13th. Birthday.   Can a 12 year old order off of the children's menu at Topolino's for dinner?





CarolynFH said:


> Many people have reported on DISboards that they were allowed to order off the kids’ menu when paying OOP (as opposed to using the Dining Plan) at an a la carte restaurant, not at a buffet, family style or AYCTE. They also frequently report being served an adult-size portion at a higher price than the kids’ menu price.


By the way, the rigatoni (?), which is the best thing on the children's menu, is also available on the main menu in a larger portion. My kids (9, 5) devoured their individual portions, and also shared the grownup appetizers, and asked for more rigatoni, which they brought and did not charge us.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Big News!!!  After much thought and deliberation, as well as a lot of help from this message board, I added on 125 points at Riviera direct.  So excited to get my blue card and so many years at such an amazing resort.  Thanks to everyone who helped answer all my questions along the way.


----------



## DisneyonMars

Congratulations and many happy trips!


----------



## sethschroeder

I think with new mask policy we are getting closer to fuller capacity on the Skyliner which would help at park open/close. 

Do I think 100% capacity? No

I do think though they will look to have groups of 1-3 share the gondola with another group of 1-3 sometime in the coming months.


----------



## DVCsloth

Bjaiken77 said:


> what has your experience with the skyliner been?  I took it from BCV to RIV for dinner and back on my last trip and LOVED it.  However, there are a few concerns my significant other has brought up:
> 
> 1.  How has the reliability been based on what you’ve heard or experience?  I know it’ll stop with thunderstorms, but, generally, is it in use most of the time you need it.
> 
> 2.  Have you experienced delays while ON the Skyliner (ie sitting in the cabin waiting).  How long have those typically been.
> 
> 3.  This relates to #2, but my fiancé is concerned at times when it stops the cabin will be too hot.  The airflow while moving keeps it cool.  I told her we don’t plan to go in the dead of summer, but I wondered if anyone has experienced a hang up on a hot day while in the cabin.
> 
> 4.  What has the experience with lines been?  Do you think it’s going to get worse?  We just walked right on when we went, but it was at a time of reduced capacity.  It makes no sense to want to use a form of transportation that takes forever to get on it.
> 
> 5.  I’ve ridden to Epcot, but how is the ride to Hollywood Studios?  Any differences?
> 
> 6.  Any other thoughts on the skyliner that are important and not asked above?
> 
> Sorry to drill down so much, but the skyliner is a huge selling point of the resort for me.  I own at Poly for the Monorail and MK.  However, we are big fans of split stays, so it’s be great to have a resort that can easily accommodate Epcot and Hollywood Studios, and we would plan our split stay park visits accordingly.  BWV and BCV are not on the table for me due to 2042 expiration, so this is the next best thing.  Many thanks in advance!!!


Skyliner was down quite a bit for our 3 day stay last July. I think they were being extra cautious about lightning. We could see if it was down right from our balcony and we just headed right to the bus stop. It was kind of a let down the amount of times it went down but the busses ran like clockwork. It stopped one time heading back from HS and they had a bus right away. Not sure if it goes down coming back from EPCOT though since the bus stop is all the way on the other side of the park. One day trying to get to HS there was a huge line at the transfer station about 30 minutes in the blazing sun. Overall, I love the resort and the Skyliner!


----------



## Bjaiken77

Yeah, I imagine


DVCsloth said:


> Skyliner was down quite a bit for our 3 day stay last July. I think they were being extra cautious about lightning. We could see if it was down right from our balcony and we just headed right to the bus stop. It was kind of a let down the amount of times it went down but the busses ran like clockwork. It stopped one time heading back from HS and they had a bus right away. Not sure if it goes down coming back from EPCOT though since the bus stop is all the way on the other side of the park. One day trying to get to HS there was a huge line at the transfer station about 30 minutes in the blazing sun. Overall, I love the resort and the Skyliner!


 
I’m interested to see how it does now that COVID restrictions are lightening up.  When we rode, it was only my party on the skyliner (my fiancé and I).  I imagine they’ll fill it up with more people to keep the line moving in the future.

I think it’ll be a bit of a bummer for those who stay at Riviera in the summer months.  Florida seems to always get those afternoon thunderstorms that time of year.  We don’t go in the summer much, so hopefully we can dodge that bullet as much as possible.  Our last visit had us taking a skyliner from BCV to RIV, and it made me a believer in what’s possible if it’s running right and working.


----------



## Akck

DVCsloth said:


> Skyliner was down quite a bit for our 3 day stay last July. I think they were being extra cautious about lightning. We could see if it was down right from our balcony and we just headed right to the bus stop. It was kind of a let down the amount of times it went down but the busses ran like clockwork. It stopped one time heading back from HS and they had a bus right away. Not sure if it goes down coming back from EPCOT though since the bus stop is all the way on the other side of the park. One day trying to get to HS there was a huge line at the transfer station about 30 minutes in the blazing sun. Overall, I love the resort and the Skyliner!



They used to run a skyliner resorts bus whenever  the skyliner went down. You could catch the bus from the BW bus stop to get to the other resorts. I don’t know if they still operate it now.


----------



## DVCsloth

Akck said:


> They used to run a skyliner resorts bus whenever  the skyliner went down. You could catch the bus from the BW bus stop to get to the other resorts. I don’t know if they still operate it now.


That would make sense if it was down and you were trying to get back to Riviera or to HS and you were all the way at the Epcot gondola.


----------



## summerw

Hi, everyone! We're back and I think I'm finally catching up with life after our 10 days at WDW!

It was an incredible trip, although I'm so jealous masks are now gone outdoors. This was our second stay at Riviera and I'm even more in love with it now. Since September, we've stayed at BWV, BLT, CCV and AKL. We stayed at BC and PV previously. Although I'd like to give AKL another try once all the activities and cultural reps are back, I can definitely say Riviera had the best CMs and made each stay feel like home.

About the lobby, I think it's perfect. It feels like coming home every time I walk in. It's not so grand that people will make a trip just to see the lobby over and over like they do at so many others. Everything is so perfectly compact, but never crowded due to the size/capacity of the resort.

I agree with the discussion here that RR could use another casual TS, but I think Bar Riva might fill that gap some. It will definitely never be on par with The Wave, but for a smaller resort, the view is beautiful, the staff was exceptional and the food was excellent. Also, I'm not really a rosé drinker, but the frosé might be my new favorite drink. We each had a different sandwich and everyone cleaned their plates. I can't wait until they add back the items Covid eliminated. I'm posting a pic of the view below. It's really worth a stop and I love it's so casual that you never have to worry about getting in.

Some transportation notes we were down at the bus stop around 6:45 for an 8am scheduled opening at AK and the bus was there within minutes. We got in line for the Skyliner to go to HS at 7:10 and were first. They allowed the first 5 groups at Riviera to skip the line once at the CB station. If they had not, I probably would have had us walk to the CB station.
We were heading back from HS one morning right around the time Epcot was opening and the line to Epcot at CB was crazy, like down and up the one ramp and back out the side toward Riviera and so long after that. We ended up grabbing a donut from the Joffrey's stand and walking back. Side note: if anyone else watches Molly on AllEars, I tried the Shakin Jamacain she loves and literally threw the whole thing away. Not my jam. Lol.
The Skyliner line around park close coming home from Epcot was usually around 25 minutes. I think both the crazy line in CB and the end of the night line at Epcot will change dramatically once they are loading more than one party per gondola and more opens up. I'm sure CB is seeing higher capacity than usual with none of the other moderates open.
edited to add: the Skyliner was down for weather when we were there in September. We walked over to BWV and let the CM know we needed to get to Riviera and one offered to stop on the way to DS immediately. Be sure to let talk to someone. It was a little bit of chaos with everyone heading over.

I've posted pics below from La Boutique and some other things around the resort. They were out of Riviera ears when I was there. They said they'd been out for a few months and literally hope each new shipment will bring some but they aren't told what's coming when. They were also out of every size of the Riviera athletic polo except small.

Please feel free to ask me anything. Thanks all, for being an amazing group of owners! You all make this thread awesome!


----------



## summerw

Pics from everything in La Boutique


----------



## summerw

Need another post for all the pics...


----------



## summerw




----------



## summerw

Some food pics. All are Riviera except my son's big eyes seeing the Kitchen Sink at Beaches & Cream. Lol. I'm not always a pancake person, but the lemon ricotta will definitely be ordered again. Mmmmm.


----------



## summerw

I've updated the BOG list. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Or if I put you in the wrong place etc. It always seems so easy until I see I made a mistake. 

And we're considering adding on more points, I've got a post over on the DVCFan FB group. I also previously posted more pics there from my trip. Join if you don't already belong. It's a great group!!

And Welcome Home to all the new owners!!

[/QUOTE]


Akck said:


> Sorry we missed you. We checked into BC and had our room by 9:40 am.


Sorry we missed you too!



jasonplusliz said:


> We just plunged into DVC ownership this past week - it’s our one and only YOLO purchase ever! We are now the proud owners of 400 direct RIV points!
> 
> Our first welcome home trip is scheduled for august 22-28 in a 1br standard view. Also on waitlist for a studio if we can convince the in-laws to join us. Can we be added to the be our guest post? Thanks!!





tdonnell56 said:


> September 14 - 17, 2021, 1 & 2 bedroom, family vacation
> 
> 
> PixiePlns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!   I misunderstood this thread at first and just tried to edit it above.. Whoops!
> My dates are June 19 - 26 - staying in a 1 bedroom standard view for our Welcome Home visit (that was postponed for a year).  Celebrating my son's 16th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Kompan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there August 13 to the 22nd.   Very excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomOTwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us too!  We are brand new Riviera members and will be there for our Welcome Home stay August 14-18--a long weekend that includes my and DH's birthdays and our anniversary, and is a few days before my son's birthday, so going to need a lot of celebration buttons!  We're spending wayyyyy more points than we probably should for this short stay given we only have a 150 point contract and had to use all our 2020 points and borrow another 58 from Oct 2021, but the only room we could get so last-minute was one bedroom preferred view.  At least we didn't pay dues on the 2020 points.  We almost went with another DVC resort for the lower point cost, but we LOVE Riviera so I felt it was worth the splurge, especially since we won't be a Disney again until our 2022 UY. Anyway, points have been borrowed so no going back now...
> 
> Someone talk me down from the ledge on my obvious anxiety that we shouldn't have borrowed so many points!  The one bedroom at Riviera is my dream hotel room, so a dream-come-true birthday/anniversary splurge can't be a mistake, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bjaiken77

Amazing pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karen4546

Does RR offer room service?  I know not right now but generally?


----------



## Doberge

I'm a little concerned that strollers will be more difficult when skyliner capacity increases again.  Before the pandemic we were asked to fold our tandem stroller even though it rolled on fine with plenty of room. 



Citizen of Corona said:


> We had a delay occur twice (different days).  They were both short (less than 2 minutes).  They announced it in the cars to so people knew of the delay.  I think it was due to a rider having issues or adding a gondola from the disability line.



Are the announcements specific to the stoppage or generic recorded voice over that skyliner will "resume momentarily"?


----------



## polynor

karen4546 said:


> Does RR offer room service?  I know not right now but generally?


No room service.


----------



## Akck

karen4546 said:


> Does RR offer room service?  I know not right now but generally?



No, they have never offered room service. I think when they were opening, they wanted to eventually expand to offering room service, but Covid likely put that off for a long while.


----------



## summerw

Doberge said:


> I'm a little concerned that strollers will be more difficult when skyliner capacity increases again.  Before the pandemic we were asked to fold our tandem stroller even though it rolled on fine with plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the announcements specific to the stoppage or generic recorded voice over that skyliner will "resume momentarily"?


The announcements are generic. We probably stopped once almost every ride for under a minute. In probably 20 rides only once did I wait over a minute, and even then it was only 2-3.


----------



## jerseygal

summerw said:


> Some food pics. All are Riviera except my son's big eyes seeing the Kitchen Sink at Beaches & Cream. Lol. I'm not always a pancake person, but the lemon ricotta will definitely be ordered again. Mmmmm.View attachment 575528
> 
> View attachment 575529
> 
> View attachment 575530
> 
> View attachment 575531
> 
> View attachment 575532


Those lemon ricotta pancakes look yummy!I read reviews on another site and someone else mentioned the lemon pancakes.. sound sooooo good


----------



## Turn the Page

Is the Toppolino's lounge available for walk up seating? I really want to grab a drink and a snack there one evening.


----------



## MellieB

Turn the Page said:


> Is the Toppolino's lounge available for walk up seating? I really want to grab a drink and a snack there one evening.


From DisneyFoodBlog: The indoor bar operates in similar fashion to the California Grill Lounge. It is first come, first served and guests must check in at the podium.


----------



## summerw

jerseygal said:


> Those lemon ricotta pancakes look yummy!I read reviews on another site and someone else mentioned the lemon pancakes.. sound sooooo good


They were very fragrant and tart, soft on the inside. We all loved our sandwiches from Bar Riva too.  I had the chicken, my son had the burger and my nephew had the Italian. Clean plates all around and we all brought up how good it was later. Plus the CMs were great! And I have yet to have something I didn't like from Le Petit Cafe.


----------



## kboo

summerw said:


> Also, I'm not really a rosé drinker, but the frosé might be my new favorite drink.


Me too! Perfect on a hot day ... but beware the brain freeze... 



Doberge said:


> I'm a little concerned that strollers will be more difficult when skyliner capacity increases again.  Before the pandemic we were asked to fold our tandem stroller even though it rolled on fine with plenty of room.



We've taken the Skyliner 3x since it opened, twice during the pandemic. The first time was Christmas 2019, and they said all double strollers needed to be folded. We occasionally shared a cabin with 1-2 other people (family of 4). I think we had a single umbrella stroller that fit easily in the skyliner, but it was hard to move around if 1 group is getting off and the other is staying on.


----------



## WIll C

Just an FYI...Skyliner will be down 1/23/22-1/28/22 so plan accordingly. I switched our weeks to not deal with that issue.


----------



## Akck

WIll C said:


> Just an FYI...Skyliner will be down 1/23/22-1/28/22 so plan accordingly. I switched our weeks to not deal with that issue.



That’s our stay too.  Looks like I need to make some changes too.


----------



## jerseygal

Very excited for our Riviera stay.. 1 BR this time instead of studio as it will be three of us and we want the extra room.. really loved the resort last summer! Love the pools there!


----------



## DMLAINI

Is there a little gelato cart by the pool?  I didn't see it last time I was there but i could have missed it?


----------



## jjk0125

DMLAINI said:


> Is there a little gelato cart by the pool?  I didn't see it last time I was there but i could have missed it?


Yes there is, by the main pool with the slide.


----------



## MomOTwins

jjk0125 said:


> Yes there is, by the main pool with the slide.


When we went it was only open on weekends.  Maybe it is a seasonal/by demand thing.


----------



## ksromack

Question for you guys! We are staying at Riviera in July and wondered if the 2/bedroom units have blenders? TIA, really looking forward to this trip with our adult kids and our granddaughter!


----------



## MomOTwins

ksromack said:


> Question for you guys! We are staying at Riviera in July and wondered if the 2/bedroom units have blenders? TIA, really looking forward to this trip with our adult kids and our granddaughter!


They won’t be in every room but you can call down and request one be delivered to your room.


----------



## Doberge

It might be helpful to include the LaundryView link on the first page in the laundry section. Link is here https://www.laundryview.com/home/6138/6161101/RIVIERA-RESORT-DVC/1080-ESPLANADE-AVE-RM-1


----------



## jerseygal

DMLAINI said:


> Is there a little gelato cart by the pool?  I didn't see it last time I was there but i could have missed it?


It was there on Sunday


----------



## jerseygal

Just LOVE Riviera..very exquisite, 2nd time here..returned from a quick two night trip, couldn’t be happier! Resort is immaculate. Love the two pools, so nice having a very large “quiet” pool to relax . One day by the large slide pool and one at the quiet pool was great! Love the hot tubs by both. 1 Bedroom std 8517 was immaculate..adult son slept on the pull down on living room, he said mattress was fine. I was curious, so laid on it myself, probably the most comfortable of all the sofa beds in all the resorts. Extra towels in room, wound up with an incredible standard view, could see the Gondola, Epcot, and The Swan, balcony was great! Very quiet room, so enjoyed! Gondola was convenient, a non park stay so can’t comment on crowds, although I spoke to several at pool and said parks were crowded! Disney Springs is SO nice to walk around with no masks! No masks  except inside. The maintenance staff does an incredible job in early morning of cleaning pool, spraying areas around pools! Looking forward to returning, one of my favorite “chill” resorts! King bed mattress was sooo comfortable!Looking forward to bring our baby grandson here one day, the pull down single bed is just the cutest and the mattress feels very comfortable, great for grands!!


----------



## DMLAINI

Can you go to the Terrace at Topolino's to enjoy the view if you don't have a reservation?


----------



## sethschroeder

Touringplans:
3rd least crowded pool
1st in cleanest pool
2nd in best food court
1st in best food court value
1st in best sit down
4th quietest rooms
5th in rooms feel biggest
1st in cleanest rooms
1st in best check in/out process
1st in best staff


https://touringplans.com/blog/using-data-to-choose-the-best-wdw-resort-for-you-part-two


----------



## TinkB278

So thinking about the different aspects riviera scored well on above, has anyone else had an issue with light in the room while trying to sleep? We had a bright green light that flashed all night. I think it was on a smoke detector. I was wondering if this was just an issue with our room or if anyone else experienced this bright flashing light?


----------



## tobikaye

Hello.  I have a stay at Rivera at the end of June.  I remember reading a bit back that valet was expected to return in May to most resorts.  Does anyone know if valet is back up and running at Riviera?


----------



## Bjaiken77

sethschroeder said:


> Touringplans:
> 3rd least crowded pool
> 1st in cleanest pool
> 2nd in best food court
> 1st in best food court value
> 1st in best sit down
> 4th quietest rooms
> 5th in rooms feel biggest
> 1st in cleanest rooms
> 1st in best check in/out process
> 1st in best staff
> 
> 
> https://touringplans.com/blog/using-data-to-choose-the-best-wdw-resort-for-you-part-two


Those are pretty darn good scores.


----------



## Doberge

TinkB278 said:


> So thinking about the different aspects riviera scored well on above, has anyone else had an issue with light in the room while trying to sleep? We had a bright green light that flashed all night. I think it was on a smoke detector. I was wondering if this was just an issue with our room or if anyone else experienced this bright flashing light?



I've noticed an occasional white light from what I think is the fire alarm.


----------



## Sarahslay

TinkB278 said:


> So thinking about the different aspects riviera scored well on above, has anyone else had an issue with light in the room while trying to sleep? We had a bright green light that flashed all night. I think it was on a smoke detector. I was wondering if this was just an issue with our room or if anyone else experienced this bright flashing light?


There was a light in ours, but they have the same smoke detectors that we have in our newly built house so we are used to it. It took us about 2 weeks in the house to get used to it, which was 2 weeks before our first Riviera trip. What we did at home for one of our girls rooms was take some electrical tape and cover the little light with a small square of it, it doesn't effect the operation of it, just remember to remove it before you leave.


----------



## TinkB278

Rh


Sarahslay said:


> There was a light in ours, but they have the same smoke detectors that we have in our newly built house so we are used to it. It took us about 2 weeks in the house to get used to it, which was 2 weeks before our first Riviera trip. What we did at home for one of our girls rooms was take some electrical tape and cover the little light with a small square of it, it doesn't effect the operation of it, just remember to remove it before you leave.


Thanks for the tip! I considered bringing some tape on our next visit but felt nervous that I might set something off by tampering with it lol.


----------



## sethschroeder

Skyliner now loading multiple parties together.

https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/riv...edly-loading-multiple-parties-in-each-vehicle


----------



## Pyotr

I’m at the Riviera right now. My wife and I are doing a quick two night get away without the kids. I was lucky enough to score a Tower Studio for our stay. We arrived at 1 and our room was ready. It is definitely small, but perfectly adequate for a couples trip. We had drinks at Bar Riva and took a little nap. Now off to Le Cellier for dinner.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Pyotr said:


> I’m at the Riviera right now. My wife and I are doing a quick two night get away without the kids. I was lucky enough to score a Tower Studio for our stay. We arrived at 1 and our room was ready. It is definitely small, but perfectly adequate for a couples trip. We had drinks at Bar Riva and took a little nap. Now off to Le Cellier for dinner.



Thanks for the information.  I’m extremely curious about these tower studios because I think they might be an option for my fiancé and I.   Mostly, for trips where we are hitting the parks and staying outside the room at the pool or bar.  

If it’s the size of a queen bed, and we aren’t staying in the room except to sleep, I don’t see it as a bad option in theory.  I say “in theory” because I’ve never even seen them in person.


----------



## LuvDisney09

We were told we couldn't unless we had a reservation.   






DMLAINI said:


> Can you go to the Terrace at Topolino's to enjoy the view if you don't have a reservation?


----------



## GrtDisGuy

DMLAINI said:


> Can you go to the Terrace at Topolino's to enjoy the view if you don't have a reservation?


Yes.  You can also sit at the bar inside (could be a wait and limited) or get a drink from the bar and enjoy it on the Terrace.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

LuvDisney09 said:


> We were told we couldn't unless we had a reservation.


i saw your reply after I left my commen.  I have gone up 2 times to the terrace without reservation.  Just mentioned I wanted to see outside and another time just getting a modern fashioned to drink.  But maybe It depends on who is in charge that night or amount of activity they have?


----------



## Bjaiken77

When we were at Topolino’s, we walked into the bar area and had dinner.  Even if they are sticklers for the terrace, I think you’d be good if you went to the bar and got an appetizer and drinks.


----------



## LuvDisney09

I'll have to try again next trip. We didn't want to make a big deal of it but thought it was crummy.


----------



## Bjaiken77

The terrace isn’t very big.  I can see how it’d be no fun if there were too many people there.  I’ve heard they aren’t sticklers if it appears there is availability.  Mostly, if you don’t have a seat, there is nowhere to go.  The walk ways outside the seated area need to be clear for fire safety, I’d imagine.


----------



## Sarahslay

TinkB278 said:


> Rh
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I considered bringing some tape on our next visit but felt nervous that I might set something off by tampering with it lol.


I'm always scared to touch them, but as long as no buttons are touched I figured we're good lol


----------



## happenin2you

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> 
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 8-12 2021, welcome home trip, Deluxe Studio SV
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> 
> *November*
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-18 2022, Deluxe Studio PV
> Akck: January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March
> 
> April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December*



June 14-18 1 Bedroom PV


----------



## DISguyDennis

tobikaye said:


> Hello.  I have a stay at Rivera at the end of June.  I remember reading a bit back that valet was expected to return in May to most resorts.  Does anyone know if valet is back up and running at Riviera?


Valet was out front when I went so I assume they are.


----------



## tobikaye

DISguyDennis said:


> Valet was out front when I went so I assume they are.



Terrific, thank you.


----------



## HMyers12

Got back from an awesome stay at Riviera this past Sunday. This was our welcome home stay and first time staying at the resort. I have to say I am in LOVE with this resort. I am so happy it is my home resort. I booked a 1 bedroom standard room, and got pixie dusted to a 1 bedroom preferred room.  Room 8888 is fantastic! Great views of the Skyliner, quite pool, and lake.


----------



## kinkin201

Hey everyone!  Add-on-itis hit, and I now own at RR! I saw the first post and had a question about buses. When/if RR shares a bus with Caribbean, is it the 1st stop or 2nd? I'm mainly wondering how it is getting to DS.


----------



## HMyers12

kinkin201 said:


> Hey everyone!  Add-on-itis hit, and I now own at RR! I saw the first post and had a question about buses. When/if RR shares a bus with Caribbean, is it the 1st stop or 2nd? I'm mainly wondering how it is getting to DS.


I just got back from a stay at Riviera and it has its own dedicated buses, it doesn't share with CB. Though if a bus pulls up for CB at one of the parks or DS you can hop on and walk back over to Riviera. We never wiated more than 20 min for a bus to DS.


----------



## kinkin201

HMyers12 said:


> I just got back from a stay at Riviera and it has its own dedicated buses, it doesn't share with CB. Though if a bus pulls up for CB at one of the parks or DS you can hop on and walk back over to Riviera. We never wiated more than 20 min for a bus to DS.



Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## Bjaiken77

I have a trip booked for April during Flower and Garden and can’t wait to go home.  I don’t understand why other people don’t get RIV.  They love the boutique experience of the villas.  I do too.  But they complain that everything is sprawled out.  I do too.  The RIV combines the best of both worlds, with world class food and transportation, and people rip on it.

Regardless, my fiancé and I had a magical evening at La Petit cafe (amazing coffee) followed by an incredible dinner at Topolino’s and drinks on the terrace.  It was just magic.  I hope more hate comes so that I can pick up more points for cheap.


----------



## kanerf

Yup, the resale restriction does not scare me, just more points to stay at RIV.  I own 50 direct, but would not mind adding more resale.


----------



## Turn the Page

HMyers12 said:


> I just got back from a stay at Riviera and it has its own dedicated buses, it doesn't share with CB. Though if a bus pulls up for CB at one of the parks or DS you can hop on and walk back over to Riviera. We never wiated more than 20 min for a bus to DS.



Yes, this.  Our last trip we stayed at A of A and on more than one occasion we saw a bus for RIV was coming first so we hopped on it then took the Skyliner over.  I know some people don't like the Skyliner but we just love it.


----------



## Turn the Page

Bjaiken77 said:


> I have a trip booked for April during Flower and Garden and can’t wait to go home.  I don’t understand why other people don’t get RIV.  They love the boutique experience of the villas.  I do too.  But they complain that everything is sprawled out.  I do too.  The RIV combines the best of both worlds, with world class food and transportation, and people rip on it.
> 
> Regardless, my fiancé and I had a magical evening at La Petit cafe (amazing coffee) followed by an incredible dinner at Topolino’s and drinks on the terrace.  It was just magic.  I hope more hate comes so that I can pick up more points for cheap.



We love RIV and bought there a few months ago.  Our first say is in 92 days.......not that i'm counting or anything.  But I digress.  We also really like SSR and if it wasn't so stinking huge we would have strongly considered buying there.

We don't fully understand the love for Poly, and BLT and VGF to a certain extent.  We feel about the Skyliner how many feel about the monorail.  Different strokes and all that.

But i'm with you, we also like how compact it is, sight lines not withstanding.  After walking 6 miles around the parks all day I have zero interest in another trek down an enormous hallway to my room.


----------



## DMLAINI

I know we have to use the Skyliner for transportation to & from Hollywood Studios & EPCOT.  If it's not running,  how do we know where to get a bus back since there's not a spot for it at those parks?   And at Riviera,  would we get a bus at the regular bus area?


----------



## Turn the Page

DMLAINI said:


> I know we have to use the Skyliner for transportation to & from Hollywood Studios & EPCOT.  If it's not running,  how do we know where to get a bus back since there's not a spot for it at those parks?   And at Riviera,  would we get a bus at the regular bus area?



Is there not a spot for it in the bus loop?  I guess I hadn't noticed.


----------



## mster425

Hi! Is anyone there now who can post the June activity schedule for me? Thank you!


----------



## Bjaiken77

Ok, I want to be clear that I love VGF.  However, I’m reading some of the complaints over there on the VG2 thread:

(paraphrasing)

1.  I don’t want to stay in the new building.  I bought into the original villa.  I like the feel of it.

2.  The new building is going to be all studios.  I need 1, 2, or 3 bedrooms.

I want to tell them that there is a resort option, with rooms equally as elegant, where the entire hotel feels like a villa and you have a full assortment of room sizes.


----------



## TinkB278

I’ve logged on the member website the last two days to book a May 22 trip in a standard studio and it looks like dates are being walked. Yesterday 5/1 was unavailable and now today 5/2 is unavailable. Very frustrating. Is there something big going on that would cause people to walk? It just seems weird to start walking early May?


----------



## MomOTwins

TinkB278 said:


> I’ve logged on the member website the last two days to book a May 22 trip in a standard studio and it looks like dates are being walked. Yesterday 5/1 was unavailable and now today 5/2 is unavailable. Very frustrating. Is there something big going on that would cause people to walk? It just seems weird to start walking early May?


I honestly think it is just pent up demand for 2022 travel, including from international (e.g. Canada/UK) owners who need to use points and might not be able to travel in 2021, people who aren't comfortable traveling with unvaccinated kids estimating that vaccines will be ready for all ages by then, and people who want to wait for fireworks/fastpass to return.  Gonna be a lot of demand in 2022.

As for why early May, that's no mystery either.  Look at the point chart.  A standard studio runs 146-208 points for a week during March and April.  It costs only 123 points in May.  For new buyers who just bought the blue card minimum of 125 points direct, or resale buyers who added small direct contracts to be able to stay at Riv, that's a HUGE difference.


----------



## Lumee23

New owner here! Just popping in to say hello  I am looking forward to going through this thread for all the great Riviera details!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I changed my dates/room for our welcome home trip, if you could be so kind to update the Be Our Guest list  
( I can't be the only one who is initially like yeah, let's do a studio! then talks myself out of that idea...right??)

We are now Sept 9-14, 2021 (std. studio 9-11, std. 1 bed 11-14)

I've never done a split between room types before (and am pretty nervous about if I will like it), but the extra days were not available for a 1 bed.. so this will be a forced new experience for us!

We also added January 14-19, 2022 in a std. 1 bed for the Festival of the Arts (my favorite!)

I am SO excited to finally stay at Riviera!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lumee23 said:


> New owner here! Just popping in to say hello  I am looking forward to going through this thread for all the great Riviera details!


Welcome Home!!!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I changed my dates/room for our welcome home trip, if you could be so kind to update the Be Our Guest list
> ( I can't be the only one who is initially like yeah, let's do a studio! then talks myself out of that idea...right??)
> 
> We are now Sept 9-14, 2021 (std. studio 9-11, std. 1 bed 11-14)
> 
> I've never done a split between room types before (and am pretty nervous about if I will like it), but the extra days were not available for a 1 bed.. so this will be a forced new experience for us!
> 
> We also added January 14-19, 2022 in a std. 1 bed for the Festival of the Arts (my favorite!)
> 
> I am SO excited to finally stay at Riviera!


You could always waitlist for the other days.  
That said, if you're doing a split stay, you're doing it in the right order - start small and end big where you can stretch out .   You'll be so busy and on the go and excited the first two days you probably won't spend much time in the room anyway.  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> You could always waitlist for the other days.
> That said, if you're doing a split stay, you're doing it in the right order - start small and end big where you can stretch out .   You'll be so busy and on the go and excited the first two days you probably won't spend much time in the room anyway.  Welcome Home!!!



I've got a waitlist going, September is just tough to book so I'm not getting my hopes up. 

We truly never thought we would be 1 bedroom people (no kids yet) until we got a pixie dust upgrade from a lake tower room at the CR to a lake 1 bed at BLT last August. BOY WERE WE WRONG. That stay resulted in a 300 point Riviera contract and a newfound love for the extra space! Most expensive free upgrade ever


----------



## sugliac

Strongly considering getting a Riviera contract. Just sold one of mine that I was not using so I know it's crazy, but I have been to the resort to visit Topolinos, Primo Piatto, etc. and am obsessed... I know booking at the resort is tough too!


----------



## Chrisvee

I love this resort so much. I haven’t been since Mar 2019 right before closure and my next trip isn’t until Oct 2022.

I sort of messed up my 2021 bookings and didn’t grab Riviera for Aug as I should have.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I've got a waitlist going, September is just tough to book so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> We truly never thought we would be 1 bedroom people (no kids yet) until we got a pixie dust upgrade from a lake tower room at the CR to a lake 1 bed at BLT last August. BOY WERE WE WRONG. That stay resulted in a 300 point Riviera contract and a newfound love for the extra space! Most expensive free upgrade ever


Right?!? 1 bedroom just feels so much more like "home".  But boy are they pricey for points.  If you have a friend(s) you like to travel with, getting a 2 bedroom gives that sweet spot of having the hang space/kitchen at a better per person price point.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

*Gelato! * 
I've yet to have it at Riviera but have heard it is delicious?
So the main location has plenty of reviews... but the cart at Riviera has NO reviews on Yelp!
If you want to give it some 5 Star love:
https://www.yelp.com/biz/vivoli-il-gelato-lake-buena-vista


----------



## MomOTwins

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> View attachment 579856
> *Gelato! *
> I've yet to have it at Riviera but have heard it is delicious?
> So the main location has plenty of reviews... but the cart at Riviera has NO reviews on Yelp!
> If you want to give it some 5 Star love:
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/vivoli-il-gelato-lake-buena-vista


It IS delicious but since it is only available to resort guests as it is inside the locked pool area, that's probably why it doesn't have a big web presence.  The strawberry is soooo good.


----------



## Doberge

Some have asked about Caribbean Beach pool. We had a DVC friend that did recently pool hop to Carribbean Beach. They weren't asked anything or required to scan a magicband, they were just able to walk right in. I wouldn't suggest for people that aren't DVC members to pool hop to CB but for those that are members it's worth trying.


----------



## MomOTwins

Doberge said:


> Some have asked about Caribbean Beach pool. We had a DVC friend that did recently pool hop to Carribbean Beach. They weren't asked anything or required to scan a magicband, they were just able to walk right in. I wouldn't suggest for people that aren't DVC members to pool hop to CB but for those that are members it's worth trying.


Thank you!  I was the one who asked.  Worst case we will try and if it is not ok will grab a drink at banana cabana and head back to riviera


----------



## summerw

TinkB278 said:


> So thinking about the different aspects riviera scored well on above, has anyone else had an issue with light in the room while trying to sleep? We had a bright green light that flashed all night. I think it was on a smoke detector. I was wondering if this was just an issue with our room or if anyone else experienced this bright flashing light?


Yes, but I do remember it at another resort. I'm pretty sure it was Copper Creek. I'm guessing as they update, they will all be getting that type or similar.



happenin2you said:


> June 14-18 1 Bedroom PV


Added! Exciting your trip is so close!



kinkin201 said:


> Hey everyone!  Add-on-itis hit, and I now own at RR! I saw the first post and had a question about buses. When/if RR shares a bus with Caribbean, is it the 1st stop or 2nd? I'm mainly wondering how it is getting to DS.


I've never been on a shared bus and haven't heard any such reports.



DMLAINI said:


> I know we have to use the Skyliner for transportation to & from Hollywood Studios & EPCOT.  If it's not running,  how do we know where to get a bus back since there's not a spot for it at those parks?   And at Riviera,  would we get a bus at the regular bus area?


I imagine when the Skyliner goes down in January for maintenance that they will add it to the regular bus stops for those days and leave from the regular bus stops.
If it's just down for weather etc, you will catch it from Epcot at the bus stop for Boardwalk Inn, from HS ask a cast member near the bus stops, and from Riviera at the regular bus stops. If goes down while at the CB station, they usually run busses from the bus stop right across the street there.



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We are now Sept 9-14, 2021 (std. studio 9-11, std. 1 bed 11-14)
> 
> I've never done a split between room types before (and am pretty nervous about if I will like it), but the extra days were not available for a 1 bed.. so this will be a forced new experience for us!
> 
> We also added January 14-19, 2022 in a std. 1 bed for the Festival of the Arts (my favorite!)





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I've got a waitlist going, September is just tough to book so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> We truly never thought we would be 1 bedroom people (no kids yet) until we got a pixie dust upgrade from a lake tower room at the CR to a lake 1 bed at BLT last August. BOY WERE WE WRONG. That stay resulted in a 300 point Riviera contract and a newfound love for the extra space! Most expensive free upgrade ever


Added! And I feel your pain. We had some extra points after cancelling a trip due to Covid and we stayed in the 1 bedroom a couple of nights and we were pixie dusted at Copper Creek from a studio to a 1 BD. We just added 250 points because we can never go back. Such an expensive upgrade. 



sugliac said:


> Strongly considering getting a Riviera contract. Just sold one of mine that I was not using so I know it's crazy, but I have been to the resort to visit Topolinos, Primo Piatto, etc. and am obsessed... I know booking at the resort is tough too!


Booking standard view rooms is definitely tough. The preferred make it past the 7 month mark sometimes. It doesn't seem like much at any resort has since they started booking fall this year though. Since we just doubled down and bought more points, I'm biased, but we are so happy when we stay there. We considered adding some Boardwalk resale because we loved it there, but not being able to use those points at Riviera was a deal breaker for us.




Responding to some of the comments about how much criticism Riviera gets, I think it's probably rare that those comments are from people who stayed here. There are so many things that people complain about at other resorts that Riviera solves... outdoor walks, crowded pools, mediocre food, long hallways, poor transportation, crowded and noisy lobbies, small rooms, terrible room views, etc. I think you need to sit by the pool or down by the water for a while to really absorb the vibe. It's not in-your-face theming.

For the people who gush about the monorail resorts, for them, MK might be quintessential WDW. It's the park that interests me the least because I live near Disneyland, so being able to take a few minute ride on the quietest Disney transportation to two other parks is perfect for me.

Also, we all think the restrictions suck, and that's just too much for some to overcome, ever.

We love it though. More than anywhere else we've stayed, although it wouldn't make me angry if the Poly had 1-bedrooms. We'd probably have to buy more points. Lol.


----------



## jenushkask8s

Hello! DH and I just added on at Riviera this week! 

Looking forward to staying there soon!


----------



## Bjaiken77

jenushkask8s said:


> Hello! DH and I just added on at Riviera this week!
> 
> Looking forward to staying there soon!



congratulations!!!


----------



## summerw

jenushkask8s said:


> Hello! DH and I just added on at Riviera this week!
> 
> Looking forward to staying there soon!


Welcome Home!


----------



## GalacticEmpire1982

Stayed at Riviera for the first time a couple weeks ago. Fell in love with the modern rooms, great food, and the ease of the Skyliner. Happy to say I added a 2nd contract and now have 150 points at Riviera!


----------



## jamesweikamp

GalacticEmpire1982 said:


> Stayed at Riviera for the first time a couple weeks ago. Fell in love with the modern rooms, great food, and the ease of the Skyliner. Happy to say I added a 2nd contract and now have 150 points at Riviera!



Welcome home! Those are some of the same reasons we love RIV.


----------



## havoc315

Anyone rope drop the skyliner lately?
Is the line moving faster since they reduced social distancing?

And going to DHS... are they still merging the first few parties from Riviera instead of going back of the line at CBR?


----------



## summerw

havoc315 said:


> Anyone rope drop the skyliner lately?
> Is the line moving faster since they reduced social distancing?
> 
> And going to DHS... are they still merging the first few parties from Riviera instead of going back of the line at CBR?


They were the first week of May, but I don’t have any reports since


----------



## CP3uhoh

TinkB278 said:


> I’ve logged on the member website the last two days to book a May 22 trip in a standard studio and it looks like dates are being walked. Yesterday 5/1 was unavailable and now today 5/2 is unavailable. Very frustrating. Is there something big going on that would cause people to walk? It just seems weird to start walking early May?


Standard Studios are just hard to get, there's not that many and the point the difference can be meaningful. You're going to have to walk that most of the time until they adjust the points (which they may never)


----------



## Bjaiken77

Didn’t I hear that they have more rooms in inventory that have not yet been made available?  Do you think that will help with standard availability when that happens?


----------



## sethschroeder

Bjaiken77 said:


> Didn’t I hear that they have more rooms in inventory that have not yet been made available?  Do you think that will help with standard availability when that happens?



May or may not.

I think the BIG thing that will help is the requirement to have 150 points as a minimum. Its getting people closer to having Premium stay points instead of only enough for a Standard stay.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> May or may not.
> 
> I think the BIG thing that will help is the requirement to have 150 points as a minimum. Its getting people closer to having Premium stay points instead of only enough for a Standard stay.



Generally speaking, cheaper point categories are always more popular, no matter how many points one owns.

Yes, there are many people who would prefer higher room categories and fewer nights.

But seems there are always a majority of people looking to maximize their points: more stays, longer stays, in the cheaper rooms.


----------



## MomOTwins

havoc315 said:


> Generally speaking, cheaper point categories are always more popular, no matter how many points one owns.
> 
> Yes, there are many people who would prefer higher room categories and fewer nights.
> 
> But seems there are always a majority of people looking to maximize their points: more stays, longer stays, in the cheaper rooms.


I wonder how much of that is just that disboards attracts so many superfans (e.g., if you went by what you see on these boards, you'd think everyone had 1000 points and 10 contracts).  I keep seeing people saying they have 2-3 week stays and wonder where these people get so much vacation time from their work!  I have read that on average, guests stay at WDW 4-5 days to do one day in each park.  That's certainly how we've always traveled, except for last year when our cruise was cancelled so we extended our WDW stay and did 9 nights, and decided it was wayyyyy too long for us to be in one place.  Have a 4-night planned for August mixed with Universal..


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> Generally speaking, cheaper point categories are always more popular, no matter how many points one owns.



I would agree



MomOTwins said:


> I have read that on average, guests stay at WDW 4-5 days to do one day in each park.



Which I think is the counter point to Havoc slightly. I do think DVC members stay more nights than the 4-5 and its more likely to be 7/8 nights each year on average (but that is not based in data just a guess).

So my thought process is more so that if most people are staying 7/8 nights they will be forced to buy more points than they "need" and will either need to upgrade their stay outside of Studio Standard Views or they will lose the points (most people will not rent out their points regularly if ever I doubt).


----------



## MomOTwins

sethschroeder said:


> I would agree
> 
> 
> 
> Which I think is the counter point to Havoc slightly. I do think DVC members stay more nights than the 4-5 and its more likely to be 7/8 nights each year on average (but that is not based in data just a guess).
> 
> So my thought process is more so that if most people are staying 7/8 nights they will be forced to buy more points than they "need" and will either need to upgrade their stay outside of Studio Standard Views or they will lose the points (most people will not rent out their points regularly if ever I doubt).


That's a fair point about DVC staying longer than the typical guest.  However, another angle on it is that standard studio views sell out so fast, it may be a blessing that new buyers are being incentivized to purchase enough points for preferred categories.  If you have too many people buying in at 100 points, there will be more people needing standard than there are standard rooms--in fact, I kind of think we are already there.


----------



## sethschroeder

MomOTwins said:


> That's a fair point about DVC staying longer than the typical guest.  However, another angle on it is that standard studio views sell out so fast, it may be a blessing that new buyers are being incentivized to purchase enough points for preferred categories.  If you have too many people buying in at 100 points, there will be more people needing standard than there are standard rooms--in fact, I kind of think we are already there.




You have sold about 28% of points so far so I don't think thats the case. You have members adding on and buyers who only wanted bigger rooms to start with in those numbers as well.

I think latest guess is around 32% standard view studios.

We will see though long term. Maybe RIV is worse but RIV has a larger % of Standard View rooms than some other resorts.

Luckily I will really never try for Standard Studios just once in a great while the Tower Studios possibly for an adult trip.


----------



## MomOTwins

sethschroeder said:


> You have sold about 28% of points so far so I don't think thats the case. You have members adding on and buyers who only wanted bigger rooms to start with in those numbers as well.
> 
> I think latest guess is around 32% standard view studios.
> 
> We will see though long term. Maybe RIV is worse but RIV has a larger % of Standard View rooms than some other resorts.
> 
> Luckily I will really never try for Standard Studios just once in a great while the Tower Studios possibly for an adult trip.


They are up to 30% sold as of April and it is only about 43% declared, so I do think it is pretty close, and certainly at popular times of the year standard view demand exceeds supply.  Most of RIV rooms are currently being used by Disney for cash guests—I can still book RIV studios cash this summer, but on the DVC side they are sold out


----------



## sethschroeder

MomOTwins said:


> They are up to 30% sold as of April and it is only about 43% declared, so I do think it is pretty close, and certainly at popular times of the year standard view demand exceeds supply.  Most of RIV rooms are currently being used by Disney for cash guests—I can still book RIV studios cash this summer, but on the DVC side they are sold out



Oh sorry I just meant more long term like once they sell out only a smaller subset of owners will have under the 150 points so it possibly helps some of the availability.


----------



## ksromack

I guess I never mentioned on this thread that we are a party of 6 adults (our grown kids with spouses +1 granddaughter) staying in a 2/bd July 7-11.  Excited we can enjoy Disney with everyone.

I have a question though! I used the search engine in this thread to find the address so we can order AmazonPrimeNow and didn't see one. Can someone help with the address we should use for this?

TIA!


----------



## sethschroeder

ksromack said:


> I guess I never mentioned on this thread that we are a party of 6 adults (our grown kids with spouses +1 granddaughter) staying in a 2/bd July 7-11.  Excited we can enjoy Disney with everyone.
> 
> I have a question though! I used the search engine in this thread to find the address so we can order AmazonPrimeNow and didn't see one. Can someone help with the address we should use for this?
> 
> TIA!




This should be it

1080 Esplanade Ave
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

I haven't had anything delivered though to verify.


----------



## Bjaiken77

I haven’t stayed in a room (only been on site for coffee and dinner).  However, I’ve heard talks that they should reconsider standards vs preferred views.  Hopefully that doesn’t make them all preferred.  I’ve heard some of the standard actually have great views.


----------



## summerw

sethschroeder said:


> This should be it
> 
> 1080 Esplanade Ave
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> I haven't had anything delivered though to verify.



This is the one I used through Instacart. Worked great!


----------



## havoc315

MomOTwins said:


> I wonder how much of that is just that disboards attracts so many superfans (e.g., if you went by what you see on these boards, you'd think everyone had 1000 points and 10 contracts).  I keep seeing people saying they have 2-3 week stays and wonder where these people get so much vacation time from their work!  I have read that on average, guests stay at WDW 4-5 days to do one day in each park.  That's certainly how we've always traveled, except for last year when our cruise was cancelled so we extended our WDW stay and did 9 nights, and decided it was wayyyyy too long for us to be in one place.  Have a 4-night planned for August mixed with Universal..



Not basing my conclusion based on DVC forums which are not typical DVC owners.

Basing it on the clear demand of DVC bookings. The cheapest categories always book up fastest. Always easier to get a 1BR than a studio. Always easier to a preferred view than a standard view. 

While I’m sure if you increase the average purchase by 25 points, some people will use those additional points for upgrades. But I suspect the majority of buyers would use it to add another night to their trip.

Riviera as an example:
6 nights standard studio over summer: 123 points 
7 nights standard studio, 146 points 
6 nights preferred studio, 154 points 

So the type of person who purchased 125 points and stayed 6 nights…
If that type of person now buys 150 points instead, they going to upgrade the 6 nights to a preferred view? (Which would actually require a few more points).. or will they upgrade their 6 night trip to 7 nights?

The answer, I’m sure, is a bit of both. But it appears there would be more people adding a night instead of upgrading their view.


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> Basing it on the clear demand of DVC bookings. The cheapest categories always book up fastest. Always easier to get a 1BR than a studio. Always easier to a preferred view than a standard view.



I would just point out though that cheaper categories are normally less prevalent. I would want to see the booking data to really say cheaper categories are most sought after.

Its the same concept that 2BR books faster than 1BR. Well it fills faster but its not a fair comparison because you have more of one category than the other.

I agree though the cheaper booking group will fill faster at most resorts.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> I would just point out though that cheaper categories are normally less prevalent. I would want to see the booking data to really say cheaper categories are most sought after.
> 
> Its the same concept that 2BR books faster than 1BR. Well it fills faster but its not a fair comparison because you have more of one category than the other.
> 
> I agree though the cheaper booking group will fill faster at most resorts.



Part of the reason 2BR’s book faster is because of the speed of studio booking: lock-offs.

Anytime the studio half of a 2BR-lock off is booked, it creates a vacant 1BR.

So it’s not that 2BR’s book faster, it’s that many of them disappear when studios are booked.

On the flip side, grand villas, Cabins and Bungalows tend to book slowly, despite their limited inventory.

There definitely are owners who book preferred 1 BRs often. But more owners seek to maximize their nights.


----------



## mster425

can anyone who is there now please post the June entertainment/ movie schedule? Thank you!


----------



## mster425

editing to answer my own question


----------



## Bjaiken77

It doesn’t matter to me whether my view is preferred or standard, and we really aren’t focused on getting a week’s stay.  However, if I’m going to pay more points than Studio SV, i might just consider bumping up to one bedroom SV.  At least with one bedroom, I actually feel like I’m getting more for my points.


----------



## havoc315

Bjaiken77 said:


> It doesn’t matter to me whether my view is preferred or standard, and we really aren’t focused on getting a week’s stay.  However, if I’m going to pay more points than Studio SV, i might just consider bumping up to one bedroom SV.  At least with one bedroom, I actually feel like I’m getting more for my points.



IMO, RIviera needs to add another view category, especially when Epcot fireworks return. Some of the standard view rooms are really "theme park view" rooms, just like Bay Lake Tower, especially with Epcot fireworks happening. I can imagine many families preferring an Epcot view of fireworks OVER a pool view.  On the other hand, some of the standard view rooms are truly just parking lot.  
So going from an Epcot-view Standard to a Preferred view: I think many would agree with you, not worth paying the difference.
But I think a greater number of people would see the value of going from the parking lot view to the Epcot or Pool view.

Saw this on facebook, someone's standard view as they were testing fireworks at Epcot:



At BLT... That's the preferred view!


----------



## kboo

havoc315 said:


> There definitely are owners who book preferred 1 BRs often. But more owners seek to maximize their nights.


We'd had a 2br LO standard booked for this summer (when we were hoping that another family could join us) and I forgot to modify down to a 1br standard before 7mo. The site kept reminding me that although I couldn't get a 1br standard for all my requested dates, I could save 30 points by going down to a 1br preferred.    

Waitlist came through, saved 75 points or so going down to a 1br standard.


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> Some of the standard view rooms are really "theme park view" rooms, just like Bay Lake Tower



My thoughts as well. I am not sure if its plausible but really there is 4 views if you want to really break it up: Theme Park, Skyliner, Lake, Standard

I am not sure what impact it has though breaking up room categories to 2 or 3 or 4 with trying to get a solid stay in a single room type.

From BLT to Castle: 798 Meters
From RIV to Lagoon: 711 Meters


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> My thoughts as well. I am not sure if its plausible but really there is 4 views if you want to really break it up: Theme Park, Skyliner, Lake, Standard
> 
> I am not sure what impact it has though breaking up room categories to 2 or 3 or 4 with trying to get a solid stay in a single room type.
> 
> From BLT to Castle: 798 Meters
> From RIV to Lagoon: 711 Meters



BLT has 3 categories in a similar sized resort. I suspect Riviera could handle 3 categories as well.  I'd probably still group together Pool with Skyliner.  While individual preferences may vary, it's hard to rate 1 over the other.  (Though a similar argument can be made about the Epcot view, I think most people would prefer the pool/skyliner over the partial Epcot view).


----------



## Netrix

An odd thing I noticed on our trip to Riviera (June1st-8th).  There was a bus picking up and dropping off from Hollywood Studios in the middle of the afternoon with the Skyliner running.  There wasn't a assigned space on the bus directory sign at HS for the Riviera (when we were there anyway) and the digital sign at the resort said: Use Skyliner.  While I and a growing group waited nearly an hour for a Disney Springs bus, I saw the same bus come and go 3 times once I noticed it (could've been more).  Empty both ways every time.  I was curious so I asked the driver where they were going as I've seen them forget to change the destination on the bus.  They said "They're paying me to go back and forth to HS now, so that's what I'm doing".  I saw the bus several times that week when I was at the bus stop, picking no one up and dropping no one off.

Annoyed me that we're paying a driver to do empty runs when the Skyliner was running.  No one even knew about the bus route, since it wasn't posted.  Wish they'd have them do routes that were in more demand.


----------



## sethschroeder

Netrix said:


> Annoyed me that we're paying a driver to do empty runs when the Skyliner was running. No one even knew about the bus route, since it wasn't posted. Wish they'd have them do routes that were in more demand.



I think its helpful to have the bus ready and going back and forth already. That being said the big thing for me with busses is I wish they would provide more ondemand busses. It seems so simple to add an option in the app to say where you are going and for it to make sure a bus is coming within 15-20 mins.

Its part of why I own at BWV and RIV is to avoid the busses as much as possible though.

I am not sure how much money that adds to dues but I can't imagine it would be more than maybe $0.05 per point? So we are paying maybe $15 for the year to have the extra bus already running if the Skyliner goes down or if someone wants to skip the Skyliner for some reason.


----------



## Netrix

sethschroeder said:


> I think its helpful to have the bus ready and going back and forth already. That being said the big thing for me with busses is I wish they would provide more ondemand busses. It seems so simple to add an option in the app to say where you are going and for it to make sure a bus is coming within 15-20 mins.
> 
> Its part of why I own at BWV and RIV is to avoid the busses as much as possible though.
> 
> I am not sure how much money that adds to dues but I can't imagine it would be more than maybe $0.05 per point? So we are paying maybe $15 for the year to have the extra bus already running if the Skyliner goes down or if someone wants to skip the Skyliner for some reason.



I'd like to see an demand based bus feature.  Where you check in where you want to go on the app and it'll prioritize that based on availability/demand.  Example if only 2 people are checked in for destination A and 20 people are checked in for destination B.  It'll look at when the next bus for each destination is coming and adjust accordingly.  

As we were waiting for the Disney Springs bus, the arrival time kept coming and then going on the Digital Sign with no bus.  The Animal Kingdom bus came multiple times.  By the time the Disney Springs bus arrived, it couldn't hold everyone.  Meanwhile, the Hollywood Studios bus was empty.  

We ended up taking Lyft more often this trip vs prior trips for anything Disney Springs related.


----------



## bigAWL

Netrix said:


> I'd like to see an demand based bus feature.  Where you check in where you want to go on the app and it'll prioritize that based on availability/demand.  Example if only 2 people are checked in for destination A and 20 people are checked in for destination B.  It'll look at when the next bus for each destination is coming and adjust accordingly.
> 
> As we were waiting for the Disney Springs bus, the arrival time kept coming and then going on the Digital Sign with no bus.  The Animal Kingdom bus came multiple times.  By the time the Disney Springs bus arrived, it couldn't hold everyone.  Meanwhile, the Hollywood Studios bus was empty.
> 
> We ended up taking Lyft more often this trip vs prior trips for anything Disney Springs related.


It seems to me that asking guests to put bus trips into an app is useful, but not capturing nearly enough of the actual demand, as most people just won't.   With their Magic Bands (and now phone-based tracking) it seems to me that Disney has invested enough into knowing where people are, where people are staying, and where people are going (based on park passes and restaurant ressies), that they should be able to predict demand for busses pretty much in real time.  Maybe they need to invest more in some AI analysis software, but I think they have the data they need to provide pretty optimized bus services as it is.


----------



## MomOTwins

sethschroeder said:


> Oh sorry I just meant more long term like once they sell out only a smaller subset of owners will have under the 150 points so it possibly helps some of the availability.


Fair point, I just figure that at the rate RIV is selling, and with VGF2 competing next year, going to be a while before we get a meaningfully higher declared inventory.


----------



## mickey10171

Anybody here have the Riviera luggage? Was curious to see a picture of what the inside looks like


----------



## havoc315

Netrix said:


> I'd like to see an demand based bus feature.  Where you check in where you want to go on the app and it'll prioritize that based on availability/demand.  Example if only 2 people are checked in for destination A and 20 people are checked in for destination B.  It'll look at when the next bus for each destination is coming and adjust accordingly.
> 
> As we were waiting for the Disney Springs bus, the arrival time kept coming and then going on the Digital Sign with no bus.  The Animal Kingdom bus came multiple times.  By the time the Disney Springs bus arrived, it couldn't hold everyone.  Meanwhile, the Hollywood Studios bus was empty.
> 
> We ended up taking Lyft more often this trip vs prior trips for anything Disney Springs related.



A bus isn’t an Uber.  If 1 person requests a bus at the Riviera stop…is a bus going to change routes and strand 20 people waiting at the Beach Club?

All Disney can and should do, is study the demand patterns and plan schedules and routes accordingly. Holding back a couple buses for last minute surge demand (like when a thunderstorm puts the Skyliner out of service).

But you can’t possibly build buses around an individual person’s demand.

As to weighing how many people are requesting, etc—- Disney does that by studying the demand and use patterns.

But for example… Riviera is a small resort. Beach Club/Yacht Club is huge.

So imagine: 8am: 50 people waiting at BC/YC, 3 people waiting at RIV. Redeploy the RIV bus to BC/YC!

8:30– now 7 people waiting at RIV.. 3 of which have been there since 8, 4 new people. At BC/YC, the bus picked up the first 50… but now another 30 waiting. OK, redeploy the next RIV bus to BC/YC!
Now 9am… 15 people at RIV, some waiting over an hour. About 20 people who recently arrived at BC/YC…

See the problem?

Just because only 2 people are waiting at a bus stop doesn’t mean they should have to wait 2 hours while the buses deal with more crowded stops.


----------



## Dicentras

Hey friends!  We arrive this weekend and I’m bringing my parents.  My dad is a smoker (ugh, I know…) - I’m wondering if anyone here might know where I can direct him to when he needs to do that.  I keep reading there is a apparently a spot he can go, but I haven’t been able to nail down specifics.    I am aware that he can *not* use the balcony.  Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Dicentras said:


> Hey friends!  We arrive this weekend and I’m bringing my parents.  My dad is a smoker (ugh, I know…) - I’m wondering if anyone here might know where I can direct him to when he needs to do that.  I keep reading there is a apparently a spot he can go, but I haven’t been able to nail down specifics.    I am aware that he can *not* use the balcony.  Thanks!


You can open MDE app and Search for smoking, which will pull up a map showing the Designated Smoking Areas for all of WDW. Then just focus down on your resort or wherever you happen to be.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Wow…May has been tough for the studio SV and tower availability.  I don’t need either one this year, but that’s good to know going forward.


----------



## TinkB278

Bjaiken77 said:


> Wow…May has been tough for the studio SV and tower availability.  I don’t need either one this year, but that’s good to know going forward.


Yes it has! I’m trying to book a studio for the first week and I just need 5/2. I’ve been stalking but it looks like I’m going to need to put in a waitlist. Can’t really believe I need to waitlist a night this far out!


----------



## ninafeliz

I caught up reading this thread!  We bought Riviera direct in Feb 2020, just before COVID became a thing, so we have our first trip coming up!  We have a 2 BR Lock-off SV from July 9-17th 2021!   Could you add us to you list?  I also wondered about our view options.  I called MS for a different reason once and the CM there put in a request for me for upper floor Epcot view ( I actually think she said 8th floor).  Does this seem like the best request?  She said she had stayed there and recommended that view.  I realize the exact view is just a request, but are there any terrible views that I should be aware of?  When I book with cash (at a deluxe) I usually decide view is worth the extra price, but when it coms to points I got frugal and chose a  longer stay so I booked standard.  I think which view we get for this first stay will help me decide if I should use more points for a better view - if we get a terrible one I may want to book a better vie win the future despite it taking so many more points!  It's just such a huge difference.

We're really excited to stay at this resort, when we visited it it was very nice and the sample rooms blew us away.  We were debating between CC and Riv, and after seeing the two rooms side by side we agreed that Riv was the way to go for us even though in general the WL is more our theming/style and we hated the resale restrictions.  I found the lobby/shop rather small to my liking compared to pretty much all of the other resorts, which disappointed me, but I'm hoping that once we stay there I'll find that I don't even notice it or that I like it more than I expected to.  I am fully expecting to go broke in that shop even though it's small, I want everything in it haha!


----------



## jamesweikamp

ninafeliz said:


> I caught up reading this thread!  We bought Riviera direct in Feb 2020, just before COVID became a thing, so we have our first trip coming up!  We have a 2 BR Lock-off SV from July 9-17th 2021!   Could you add us to you list?  I also wondered about our view options.  I called MS for a different reason once and the CM there put in a request for me for upper floor Epcot view ( I actually think she said 8th floor).  Does this seem like the best request?  She said she had stayed there and recommended that view.  I realize the exact view is just a request, but are there any terrible views that I should be aware of?  When I book with cash (at a deluxe) I usually decide view is worth the extra price, but when it coms to points I got frugal and chose a  longer stay so I booked standard.  I think which view we get for this first stay will help me decide if I should use more points for a better view - if we get a terrible one I may want to book a better vie win the future despite it taking so many more points!  It's just such a huge difference.
> 
> We're really excited to stay at this resort, when we visited it it was very nice and the sample rooms blew us away.  We were debating between CC and Riv, and after seeing the two rooms side by side we agreed that Riv was the way to go for us even though in general the WL is more our theming/style and we hated the resale restrictions.  I found the lobby/shop rather small to my liking compared to pretty much all of the other resorts, which disappointed me, but I'm hoping that once we stay there I'll find that I don't even notice it or that I like it more than I expected to.  I am fully expecting to go broke in that shop even though it's small, I want everything in it haha!



Welcome home! Below is the RIV room/view map in case you want to make your request by room number or sequence.


----------



## ninafeliz

jamesweikamp said:


> Welcome home! Below is the RIV room/view map in case you want to make your request by room number or sequence.
> 
> View attachment 582313


Thanks!  So for a 2BR lockoff I look for the one BR lockoffs and the studio next door also comes with it?  From that I’m thinking 25 and 31 on a high floor look like what could be considered the best views, right?  What do the ones further down the other wing look at besides the entrance and parking lot? I think my first choice is high floor, with second being facing Epcot.  I would think those low floors would be relatively pretty bad, correct?  I need to get on touring plans and see if they have the views in their system.  

when I booked I had the choice of lockoff of dedicated, I chose lockoff thinking maybe the the extra sink area might be nice since we are a family of 6 also bringing 3 grandparents.  I hope we (they haha, we get the master since we’re paying!) don’t mind having one pull down bed, I’ve second guessed my decision a few times but figured it shouldn’t be that big of a deal!  Help me feel better about having a lockoff, or tell me why next time I should book dedicated.


----------



## jamesweikamp

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks!  So for a 2BR lockoff I look for the one BR lockoffs and the studio next door also comes with it?  From that I’m thinking 25 and 31 on a high floor look like what could be considered the best views, right?  What do the ones further down the other wing look at besides the entrance and parking lot? I think my first choice is high floor, with second being facing Epcot.  I would think those low floors would be relatively pretty bad, correct?  I need to get on touring plans and see if they have the views in their system.
> 
> when I booked I had the choice of lockoff of dedicated, I chose lockoff thinking maybe the the extra sink area might be nice since we are a family of 6 also bringing 3 grandparents.  I hope we (they haha, we get the master since we’re paying!) don’t mind having one pull down bed, I’ve second guessed my decision a few times but figured it shouldn’t be that big of a deal!  Help me feel better about having a lockoff, or tell me why next time I should book dedicated.



I think you are right on the room choice. I would also say 15/17 is a good view.  We always ask for high floor. You can look here https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/ for some pictures as well. 

I have no comments on dedicated v. lock-off because I have never stayed in a lock-off. Sorry.


----------



## DurangoJim

My family and I have a reservation coming up in 2 weeks for 12 nights at the Riviera in a 2 bedroom standard view. We paid cash through Disney. How can I make sure we don't get a lock off? Thanks!


----------



## DMLAINI

Will there be any way to see EPCOT Forever from Riviera if we don't have a room with an EPCOT view?


----------



## ninafeliz

DurangoJim said:


> My family and I have a reservation coming up in 2 weeks for 12 nights at the Riviera in a 2 bedroom standard view. We paid cash through Disney. How can I make sure we don't get a lock off? Thanks!


You specifically reserve one or the other.  So  I think your reservation should say either lockoff or dedicated, or maybe instead of dedicated it just says 2 BR.

ETA I just saw you said you paid cash.  In that case I’m not sure, maybe call and ask and regardless have them note dedicated as a request?


----------



## ninafeliz

DurangoJim said:


> My family and I have a reservation coming up in 2 weeks for 12 nights at the Riviera in a 2 bedroom standard view. We paid cash through Disney. How can I make sure we don't get a lock off? Thanks!


I also wanted to add from what I read and was told back when I reserved a 2BR lockoff,
It sounded like there are some actual advantages and hardly any disadvantages to a lockoff, so I’m wondering why you’re so concerned?  I’m curious, and I want to know so maybe next time I’ll book a dedicated if there are good reasons to that I didn’t think of prior.

I was told the extra kitchenette/sink area was nice if a lot of people might be getting ready for bed at the same time plus, that the pull down bed is equally comfortable and has little storage and charging books beside it that are very handy, you get an extra single pull down bed so if anyone wants it there is an extra sleeping surface, and depending on group
makeup the extra entrance can be a good thing.  Also, if you don’t need both queen beds one can be left as a couch for space/seating (we need the bed so that doesn’t matter to is, and I assume it will just stay down).

IDK, it was enough to convince me to change from dedicated to lockoff when I booked at 11 mos, and I’ll find out soon if I regret it or not!


----------



## tobikaye

DMLAINI said:


> Will there be any way to see EPCOT Forever from Riviera if we don't have a room with an EPCOT view?



I know many people would watch from outside of the balcony of Topolino's Terrace.


----------



## ninafeliz

jamesweikamp said:


> I think you are right on the room choice. I would also say 15/17 is a good view.  We always ask for high floor. You can look here https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/ for some pictures as well.
> 
> I have no comments on dedicated v. lock-off because I have never stayed in a lock-off. Sorry.


I thought 15/17 initially as well, but now I see that isn’t standard.  My track record in requests isn’t great, I just hope I don’t get something like 53 on the lowest floor!  I know someone has to get those rooms, but I would rather it not be me lol!


----------



## jamesweikamp

ninafeliz said:


> I thought 15/17 initially as well, but now I see that isn’t standard.  My track record in requests isn’t great, I just hope I don’t get something like 53 on the lowest floor!  I know someone has to get those rooms, but I would rather it not be me lol!



Right. My fault. I forgot you said SV. My bad.


----------



## jamesweikamp

DMLAINI said:


> Will there be any way to see EPCOT Forever from Riviera if we don't have a room with an EPCOT view?



When we stayed in a tower studio, there were several families that just sat/stood in the parking lot / grass on that side of the building. Not sure how good the view was, but people did it every night.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DurangoJim said:


> My family and I have a reservation coming up in 2 weeks for 12 nights at the Riviera in a 2 bedroom standard view. We paid cash through Disney. How can I make sure we don't get a lock off? Thanks!



Cash reservations are for dedicated.   If you look at your booking info it should state 1 king bed and 2 queen beds plus the pull down beds.  The 2 queen beds is the key to indicate dedicated.


----------



## clm10308

Dicentras said:


> Hey friends!  We arrive this weekend and I’m bringing my parents.  My dad is a smoker (ugh, I know…) - I’m wondering if anyone here might know where I can direct him to when he needs to do that.  I keep reading there is a apparently a spot he can go, but I haven’t been able to nail down specifics.    I am aware that he can *not* use the balcony.  Thanks!


The smoking area is past the pool bathrooms that are around the corner from Bar Riva. It is a nice, quiet looking patio area with some seating and maybe I remember some shade umbrellas. I don’t smoke, but saw the area when I was using the facilities.


----------



## DurangoJim

ninafeliz said:


> I also wanted to add from what I read and was told back when I reserved a 2BR lockoff,
> It sounded like there are some actual advantages and hardly any disadvantages to a lockoff, so I’m wondering why you’re so concerned?  I’m curious, and I want to know so maybe next time I’ll book a dedicated if there are good reasons to that I didn’t think of prior.
> 
> I was told the extra kitchenette/sink area was nice if a lot of people might be getting ready for bed at the same time plus, that the pull down bed is equally comfortable and has little storage and charging books beside it that are very handy, you get an extra single pull down bed so if anyone wants it there is an extra sleeping surface, and depending on group
> makeup the extra entrance can be a good thing.  Also, if you don’t need both queen beds one can be left as a couch for space/seating (we need the bed so that doesn’t matter to is, and I assume it will just stay down).
> 
> IDK, it was enough to convince me to change from dedicated to lockoff when I booked at 11 mos, and I’ll find out soon if I regret it or not!


I understand that there isn’t really an advantage but My 13 year old and 15 year old each want a “real” bed and the shared bedroom.


----------



## sethschroeder

I wanted to post it in here just in case people missed it but the Skyliner is going to be closed next year from Sunday, January 23rd through Thursday, January 28, 2022.


----------



## thelittledipster

Has anyone had any experience getting a Topolino’s brunch table by joining the waitlist? If so, what time did you join and how long did you wait?


----------



## sethschroeder

@*ajsanford*

Welcome home


----------



## ChimneyJim

We've owned 75 points since before the opening but have only stayed once.  Last February we stayed for the weekend and just fell in love more and more with the resort.  Add-on-itis needed to be cured so just called and grabbed an additional 150(2x75).  Now we won't feel limited. I know people rave resale and we also have an OKW resale but nothing beats that immediate satisfaction of direct points.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ChimneyJim said:


> We've owned 75 points since before the opening but have only stayed once.  Last February we stayed for the weekend and just fell in love more and more with the resort.  Add-on-itis needed to be cured so just called and grabbed an additional 150(2x75).  Now we won't feel limited. I know people rave resale and we also have an OKW resale but nothing beats that immediate satisfaction of direct points.


Plus in theory you will be able to use your direct points at upcoming resorts like DLH Tower.  Congrats on the new points - Welcome Home for more/longer trips!


----------



## Lakegirl

ninafeliz said:


> I caught up reading this thread!  We bought Riviera direct in Feb 2020, just before COVID became a thing, so we have our first trip coming up!  We have a 2 BR Lock-off SV from July 9-17th 2021!   Could you add us to you list?  I also wondered about our view options.  I called MS for a different reason once and the CM there put in a request for me for upper floor Epcot view ( I actually think she said 8th floor).  Does this seem like the best request?  She said she had stayed there and recommended that view.  I realize the exact view is just a request, but are there any terrible views that I should be aware of?  When I book with cash (at a deluxe) I usually decide view is worth the extra price, but when it coms to points I got frugal and chose a  longer stay so I booked standard.  I think which view we get for this first stay will help me decide if I should use more points for a better view - if we get a terrible one I may want to book a better vie win the future despite it taking so many more points!  It's just such a huge difference.
> 
> We're really excited to stay at this resort, when we visited it it was very nice and the sample rooms blew us away.  We were debating between CC and Riv, and after seeing the two rooms side by side we agreed that Riv was the way to go for us even though in general the WL is more our theming/style and we hated the resale restrictions.  I found the lobby/shop rather small to my liking compared to pretty much all of the other resorts, which disappointed me, but I'm hoping that once we stay there I'll find that I don't even notice it or that I like it more than I expected to.  I am fully expecting to go broke in that shop even though it's small, I want everything in it haha!


Can’t wait to hear your thoughts after you stay.


----------



## ChimneyJim

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Plus in theory you will be able to use your direct points at upcoming resorts like DLH Tower.  Congrats on the new points - Welcome Home for more/longer trips!


That is our hope! Thanks!


----------



## MomOTwins

Someone just posted in another disboards thread I was following that Monte Cristo is back at Bar Riva.  I don't see it on the website menu, but can anyone there confirm?  I would be soooooo happy if that is true!!!


----------



## DVCsloth

kinkin201 said:


> Hey everyone!  Add-on-itis hit, and I now own at RR! I saw the first post and had a question about buses. When/if RR shares a bus with Caribbean, is it the 1st stop or 2nd? I'm mainly wondering how it is getting to DS.


Congrats!


----------



## Lorana

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022
> February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio


We will be there, too!  
Lorana: February 18-22, 2 Bedroom LO SV

First stay as owners.  So excited!


----------



## MamaJessie

We will be visiting Jan 17th - 22nd, our first visit to Riviera - so excited to stay at our home resort!

We were originally booked at a standard view but when the skyliner refurb was announced we were able to move our trip a week earlier, just switched to a preferred view instead.

Do you mind adding me to the be our guest roll call? Thank you


----------



## ninafeliz

Hi!  I just looked at the Be Out Guest List at the beginning and noticed I wasn’t added to it.  Could I please be added July 9-17 2021 2 BR lockoff SV.  It’s coming up fast 
Thanks!


----------



## jdmccon7

Are there outdoor grills anywhere at Riviera?  We usually like to cook a meal or 2 while on vacation.  In my world, all meat should be grilled.  Am I out of luck at Riviera?  I searched everywhere and don't see outdoor grills.


----------



## jamesweikamp

jdmccon7 said:


> Are there outdoor grills anywhere at Riviera?  We usually like to cook a meal or 2 while on vacation.  In my world, all meat should be grilled.  Am I out of luck at Riviera?  I searched everywhere and don't see outdoor grills.



We have stayed a few times and walked the grounds. I did not see any grills.


----------



## PlaneJoy1

Hi!  Riviera owner since Jan 2019 but have yet to actually stay there!  We have reservations Oct 16-21 for a studio and are looking forward to our time at our home resort.


----------



## Dicentras

We are finishing up our first Riviera trip today, and this resort has totally grown on me.  To be honest, I was  underwhelmed and slightly disappointed when we first got here.  Nothing specific, it just felt “meh”.  But after four nights here, I’m totally hooked and looking to add more points, lol.  I love the subtle details and the “feel” of this place, really sad to leave!


----------



## jasonplusliz

Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?


----------



## Akck

jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?



Unfortunately yes, but as things open up more, availability may increase. I’d keep checking as some guests likely grabbed a couple of reservations and will cancel one once they figure out which one fits their plans better. Also, it’s best to look at the end of your stay first as you’re competing against less guests.


----------



## sethschroeder

jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?



Keep trying lots of people cancel I know I will make 2-4 reservations and cancel multiple as we start locking in days.


----------



## MomOTwins

jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?


Make sure you are searching not just for "breakfast" but also at a few different specific times as well (e.g., 8am, 9am, 10am).  Sometimes the website is glitchy.


----------



## skshain1020

jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?


Keep checking we had gotten one for later in the trip for an early breakfast but really wanted a more "lunch" time since I wanted to try the steak. Husband ended up getting one the night before we went as he just kept checking and then of course we dropped the early one for later, so don't give up hope.


----------



## jasonplusliz

Akck said:


> Unfortunately yes, but as things open up more, availability may increase. I’d keep checking as some guests likely grabbed a couple of reservations and will cancel one once they figure out which one fits their plans better. Also, it’s best to look at the end of your stay first as you’re competing against less guests.



I checked all seven days of our trip and nothing was available for breakfast right at 6am this morning - no times at all! Tried inputting individual times as well. I just find it very hard to believe that there is so much demand that all seatings are already filled by people with reservations 60+8 and above- that’s gotta be a relatively small pool of people.


----------



## Akck

jasonplusliz said:


> I checked all seven days of our trip and nothing was available for breakfast right at 6am this morning - no times at all! Tried inputting individual times as well. I just find it very hard to believe that there is so much demand that all seatings are already filled by people with reservations 60+8 and above- that’s gotta be a relatively small pool of people.



Yes. When we went in December, there were more reservations available and it lasted for 2-3 days. In April, we had little choice and they were gone if you talked it over before completing it.

Keep checking. Some will crop up as others finalize their plans. Just don’t talk it over before completing it. Get it then decide if you want to keep it. We had a dinner reservation and a better time popped up, so I grabbed it and let the first one go. You may also see some pop up the day before as people cancel to avoid the no show fees.


----------



## MomOTwins

jasonplusliz said:


> I checked all seven days of our trip and nothing was available for breakfast right at 6am this morning - no times at all! Tried inputting individual times as well. I just find it very hard to believe that there is so much demand that all seatings are already filled by people with reservations 60+8 and above- that’s gotta be a relatively small pool of people.


Party size could be a factor too.  It might not be true that all tables in the restaurant are booked at 60+8, but it could be the case that all tables the right size for your party are.  That could be true with a small or big party. Big parties because they only have so many large tables, small parties because they don’t want to put you at a larger table and have empty seats when they could fill every seat with a larger party and make more money.


----------



## havoc315

jasonplusliz said:


> I checked all seven days of our trip and nothing was available for breakfast right at 6am this morning - no times at all! Tried inputting individual times as well. I just find it very hard to believe that there is so much demand that all seatings are already filled by people with reservations 60+8 and above- that’s gotta be a relatively small pool of people.



I had major problems at 60+ days at 6am, a few days ago.

For example, the website was telling me, at one point, that there were no restaurants in Epcot with dinner availability at all at 64 days. 
But then I refreshed… and 5 restaurants had availability. Refreshed again — no restaurants had availability. Refreshed again — 10 restaurants had tons of availability, almost every time slot. Another refresh— suddenly only 2 restaurants with limited availability. This went on for an hour…

Since we have a large party, I was splitting reservations among 2 DME accounts.
Day 64:
So DME 1: showed Toppolino’s breakfast available for party of 4, at 9:30, 9:40, 9:50, 10, 10:10, etc. nearly wide open availability. 
So made the reservation for half our party.
DME2– searched at the exact same time— showed no availability. Refreshed the site 20 times over 10 minutes… then suddenly lots of  slots opened up, and I was able to reserve for the other half of my party.

Basically— if you’re seeing no availability for a normal sized party at 65+ days, I’d assume it was a website problem. I’d keep refreshing or calling the dining reservation number.


----------



## bigAWL

havoc315 said:


> I had major problems at 60+ days at 6am, a few days ago.
> 
> For example, the website was telling me, at one point, that there were no restaurants in Epcot with dinner availability at all at 64 days.
> But then I refreshed… and 5 restaurants had availability. Refreshed again — no restaurants had availability. Refreshed again — 10 restaurants had tons of availability, almost every time slot. Another refresh— suddenly only 2 restaurants with limited availability. This went on for an hour…
> 
> Since we have a large party, I was splitting reservations among 2 DME accounts.
> Day 64:
> So DME 1: showed Toppolino’s breakfast available for party of 4, at 9:30, 9:40, 9:50, 10, 10:10, etc. nearly wide open availability.
> So made the reservation for half our party.
> DME2– searched at the exact same time— showed no availability. Refreshed the site 20 times over 10 minutes… then suddenly lots of  slots opened up, and I was able to reserve for the other half of my party.
> 
> Basically— if you’re seeing no availability for a normal sized party at 65+ days, I’d assume it was a website problem. I’d keep refreshing or calling the dining reservation number.


I've seen this behavior as well.  It's aggravating.  But I can imagine an actual reason for it, though I have no idea if this is the case....  Perhaps, when someone searches for a restaurant and clicks on an available time slot, they lock that table so no one else can see it while they complete the booking.  If the booking is not completed, then it goes back into the available pool after a few minutes.  Multiply that by thousands of people trying to book at the same time, and you can certainly expect fluctuations that otherwise look like random system glitches.


----------



## havoc315

bigAWL said:


> I've seen this behavior as well.  It's aggravating.  But I can imagine an actual reason for it, though I have no idea if this is the case....  Perhaps, when someone searches for a restaurant and clicks on an available time slot, they lock that table so no one else can see it while they complete the booking.  If the booking is not completed, then it goes back into the available pool after a few minutes.  Multiply that by thousands of people trying to book at the same time, and you can certainly expect fluctuations that otherwise look like random system glitches.



Nah… that wouldn’t be it. Literally, 1 moment, the search would show zero restaurants available at any time slot, all day. Next moment, thousands of slots open. Next moment, zero slots again. It was just certain slots getting locked up. 

The system just wasn’t functioning properly.


----------



## ksromack

ninafeliz said:


> Hi!  I just looked at the Be Out Guest List at the beginning and noticed I wasn’t added to it.  Could I please be added July 9-17 2021 2 BR lockoff SV.  It’s coming up fast
> Thanks!


We will be there overlapping with you a bit. 4 nights July 7-11, 2bd then our last 2 nights at Kidani


jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?


Yes, until they raise the seating capacity I'm afraid this will be the new normal.  I was just like you and made a 4 person ADR at Topolinos but could never get the same time for the remaining 3 in our party.  Sigh!  As it turns out we will only be 3 people as hubby and I are taking granddaughter and letting her parents and aunt/uncle sleep in!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

Hi everyone!  We just added on at Riviera today. We're excited to stay there soon!  This is a great thread.  It's been very helpful to us.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

SoCalDCLfan said:


> Hi everyone!  We just added on at Riviera today. We're excited to stay there soon!  This is a great thread.  It's been very helpful to us.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## sethschroeder

Sebastiáns is now open again.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> Sebastiáns is now open again.



I have reservations my first night of upcoming trip. It's nice to have another table service option so close to Riviera.


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> I have reservations my first night of upcoming trip. It's nice to have another table service option so close to Riviera.



$25/adult is a great deal as well for good food at Disney. Have to let us know how it is.

It was closed back in January so excited to try it on our next trip.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> $25/adult is a great deal as well for good food at Disney. Have to let us know how it is.
> 
> It was closed back in January so excited to try it on our next trip.



$29… still excellent price.

I’ve heard conflicting accounts as to whether it’s “all you care to enjoy” or not.

I am excited about it. The cocktail list looks great.


----------



## skshain1020

havoc315 said:


> $29… still excellent price.
> 
> I’ve heard conflicting accounts as to whether it’s “all you care to enjoy” or not.
> 
> I am excited about it. The cocktail list looks great.


We ate there and we brought back leftovers from the original portion and had enough for another meal. The portion size was huge and the food was delicious.


----------



## summerw

I updated the Be Our Guest List! Please let me know if I missed anyone.



ninafeliz said:


> I caught up reading this thread!  We bought Riviera direct in Feb 2020, just before COVID became a thing, so we have our first trip coming up!  We have a 2 BR Lock-off SV from July 9-17th 2021!   Could you add us to you list?  I also wondered about our view options.  I called MS for a different reason once and the CM there put in a request for me for upper floor Epcot view ( I actually think she said 8th floor).  Does this seem like the best request?  She said she had stayed there and recommended that view.  I realize the exact view is just a request, but are there any terrible views that I should be aware of?  When I book with cash (at a deluxe) I usually decide view is worth the extra price, but when it coms to points I got frugal and chose a  longer stay so I booked standard.  I think which view we get for this first stay will help me decide if I should use more points for a better view - if we get a terrible one I may want to book a better vie win the future despite it taking so many more points!  It's just such a huge difference.
> 
> We're really excited to stay at this resort, when we visited it it was very nice and the sample rooms blew us away.  We were debating between CC and Riv, and after seeing the two rooms side by side we agreed that Riv was the way to go for us even though in general the WL is more our theming/style and we hated the resale restrictions.  I found the lobby/shop rather small to my liking compared to pretty much all of the other resorts, which disappointed me, but I'm hoping that once we stay there I'll find that I don't even notice it or that I like it more than I expected to.  I am fully expecting to go broke in that shop even though it's small, I want everything in it haha!





ninafeliz said:


> Hi!  I just looked at the Be Out Guest List at the beginning and noticed I wasn’t added to it.  Could I please be added July 9-17 2021 2 BR lockoff SV.  It’s coming up fast
> Thanks!



You are there now. Sorry, just underwater with work. Lol. And I think once you stay, the lobby feels more homey. 



Lorana said:


> We will be there, too!
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2 Bedroom LO SV
> 
> First stay as owners.  So excited!



Added and Welcome Home!



MamaJessie said:


> We will be visiting Jan 17th - 22nd, our first visit to Riviera - so excited to stay at our home resort!
> 
> We were originally booked at a standard view but when the skyliner refurb was announced we were able to move our trip a week earlier, just switched to a preferred view instead.
> 
> Do you mind adding me to the be our guest roll call? Thank you



Added! If you want to tell me what size room, I can add that too, if you want. Welcome Home!



jdmccon7 said:


> Are there outdoor grills anywhere at Riviera?  We usually like to cook a meal or 2 while on vacation.  In my world, all meat should be grilled.  Am I out of luck at Riviera?  I searched everywhere and don't see outdoor grills.


I have never seen any in person or on the map. I don't think so.



Dicentras said:


> We are finishing up our first Riviera trip today, and this resort has totally grown on me.  To be honest, I was  underwhelmed and slightly disappointed when we first got here.  Nothing specific, it just felt “meh”.  But after four nights here, I’m totally hooked and looking to add more points, lol.  I love the subtle details and the “feel” of this place, really sad to leave!



I agree! I think it does grow on you because you really have to sit and enjoy it to realize how charming it is.



jasonplusliz said:


> Just tried to get reservations for topolinos character breakfast at 60 day mark this morning, and man, it’s impossible! Nothing available the entire week we are there! Is this the new normal?


I think just for now as they haven't quite ended distancing in restaurants or been able to staff up to regular levels. I agree with PP about the times and to keep checking. If it gets closer with no luck, there are a few dining reservations services that will alert you to openings. Mouse Dining will email you for free, but I had more luck with their paid text service.



havoc315 said:


> $29… still excellent price.
> 
> I’ve heard conflicting accounts as to whether it’s “all you care to enjoy” or not.
> 
> I am excited about it. The cocktail list looks great.


In the blog sethschroeder posted, they brought him 2nds of the steak, but the coconut shrimp add-on is not free to refill.  I tend to prefer an a la carte menu but the food still looked really good family style. I'm definitely plotting to squeeze it in on a future trip!


----------



## MamaJessie

summerw said:


> Added! If you want to tell me what size room, I can add that too, if you want. Welcome Home!


Thanks for updating the list   I totally forgot about room size, ooops!  We are staying in a studio.


----------



## Lorana

summerw said:


> Added and Welcome Home!


Thank you!!

I'm so excited because we are going with a bunch of our friends to celebrate our anniversary (and celebrate being able to be back at Disney with everyone!) -- all told, there will be 5 rooms at RIV (our 2BR LO, another 2 BR, 2 Standard Studios, and 1 Tower room).  Two other friends will be staying at CBR, and three other rooms booked at AKV (1 BR and 2 Value Studios).  CANNOT WAIT!!!

I've visited but not stayed at Riviera, and am so excited to finally "go home."


----------



## DurangoJim

Anyone know how to get the TV to recognize a chrome cast? I can't figure out how to get the TV out of hospitality mode despite using codes I've found on the internet and when I change the input to the correct HDMI input it doesn't show up.


----------



## sethschroeder

DurangoJim said:


> Anyone know how to get the TV to recognize a chrome cast? I can't figure out how to get the TV out of hospitality mode despite using codes I've found on the internet and when I change the input to the correct HDMI input it doesn't show up.



They should have chromecast built in if I am not mistaken?

How are you powering the chromecast plugging in to wall the USB port might not supply enough power? You are positive its outputting an image possibly try a factory reset of the chromecast?

https://www.themeparkprofessor.com/2020/04/walt-disney-worlds-innovative-new-resort-televisions/
Example:


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Was hoping to request "highest floor" for an upcoming RIV tower studio stay but it's not even an option.  What's up with that??!?!


----------



## sethschroeder

4luv2cdisney said:


> Was hoping to request "highest floor" for an upcoming RIV tower studio stay but it's not even an option.  What's up with that??!?!



Call, Chat, or use TouringPlans

What are the options even?


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

sethschroeder said:


> Call, Chat, or use TouringPlans
> 
> What are the options even?



Near skyliner, near elevator, near lobby.  lol  Those options don't even make sense for a tower studio since they're all in the same "place".


----------



## sethschroeder

4luv2cdisney said:


> Near skyliner, near elevator, near lobby.  lol  Those options don't even make sense for a tower studio since they're all in the same "place".



Nah its splits the 3 rooms hahaha.

Its interesting that is the option for whatever reason. Maybe because 99% of people would request high floor so they want to make it seem like you got your request?

I just use TouringPlans for my request personally so you can really type whatever you want almost and they have codes they put in that they work with Disney on.


----------



## DurangoJim

sethschroeder said:


> They should have chromecast built in if I am not mistaken?
> 
> How are you powering the chromecast plugging in to wall the USB port might not supply enough power? You are positive its outputting an image possibly try a factory reset of the chromecast?
> 
> https://www.themeparkprofessor.com/2020/04/walt-disney-worlds-innovative-new-resort-televisions/
> Example:
> View attachment 585326


Thank you. I am plugging it into the wall. I can’t cast certain apps from my iPhone which is why I’m trying to use the chrome cast on a different hdmi port. Not sure why it’s not working.


----------



## DurangoJim

4luv2cdisney said:


> Near skyliner, near elevator, near lobby.  lol  Those options don't even make sense for a tower studio since they're all in the same "place".


I tried the touring plans option and called for a high floor. When I checked in this morning they had us on a low floor. I’d say the only guaranteed way to get the type of room you want is to check in early and ask at the front desk.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

My 19 yo and her friend are staying at Riv this coming weekend.  I'd read that walking to CBR skyliner is recommended for making HS rope drop.  Is the walking path going to be pretty straight forward / easy to navigate having never walked it before?  Or are they likely to have a lot of twists and turns where they don't know which way to go?


----------



## Akck

4luv2cdisney said:


> Was hoping to request "highest floor" for an upcoming RIV tower studio stay but it's not even an option.  What's up with that??!?!



The top floor is accessible rooms. You’ll want at least one floor down. Best method is to call or use Touring Plans.


----------



## Akck

4luv2cdisney said:


> My 19 yo and her friend are staying at Riv this coming weekend.  I'd read that walking to CBR skyliner is recommended for making HS rope drop.  Is the walking path going to be pretty straight forward / easy to navigate having never walked it before?  Or are they likely to have a lot of twists and turns where they don't know which way to go?



The walking path follows the lake. Just walk past the Riviera station and down through CBR. It will come to a road where you can see the CBR station to the right.


----------



## sethschroeder

DurangoJim said:


> I tried the touring plans option and called for a high floor. When I checked in this morning they had us on a low floor. I’d say the only guaranteed way to get the type of room you want is to check in early and ask at the front desk.



Mondays I would suspect have less turnover thus less rooms for them to pick from to put you in. I could be wrong though but I suspect Sundays and Fridays have the most turnover and better shots at getting your request.


----------



## sethschroeder

Akck said:


> The top floor is accessible rooms. You’ll want at least one floor down. Best method is to call or use Touring Plans.



Really? Where did you see this?


----------



## WIll C

4luv2cdisney said:


> My 19 yo and her friend are staying at Riv this coming weekend.  I'd read that walking to CBR skyliner is recommended for making HS rope drop.  Is the walking path going to be pretty straight forward / easy to navigate having never walked it before?  Or are they likely to have a lot of twists and turns where they don't know which way to go?


I've had good luck with taking the Riv skyliner to CBR and then going to HS. It's hit or miss depending on your time to get out and the line at Riv. 

The path to CBR isn't that long but it does wind around a bit and crosses a minor street (with cross walks). Give yourself some time to get there. I'd suggest walking it out ahead of time to know where you're going.


----------



## sethschroeder

WIll C said:


> The path to CBR isn't that long but it does wind around a bit and crosses a minor street (with cross walks). Give yourself some time to get there. I'd suggest walking it out ahead of time to know where you're going.



Honestly just put it in your phone. 

The  Google Maps app can direct you right there just toggle to walking instead of driving. The DME app should work as well.


----------



## Akck

sethschroeder said:


> Really? Where did you see this?



Both TP and the DIS did tower tours and said they had the top floor. In the videos, there was a bathtub/shower versus the walk-in shower in other tower rooms. The sink was wheelchair accessible too. It was the middle tower, so I don’t know if the other two tower rooms are accessible, but my choice would be the center room for the best view of HS and Epcot. We were on the fifth floor center room in April.


----------



## sethschroeder

Akck said:


> Both TP and the DIS did tower tours and said they had the top floor. In the videos, there was a bathtub/shower versus the walk-in shower in other tower rooms. The sink was wheelchair accessible too. It was the middle tower, so I don’t know if the other two tower rooms are accessible, but my choice would be the center room for the best view of HS and Epcot. We were on the fifth floor center room in April.



Oh okay for the Tower rooms still good info I was just thinking all rooms.


----------



## Dicentras

DurangoJim said:


> I tried the touring plans option and called for a high floor. When I checked in this morning they had us on a low floor. I’d say the only guaranteed way to get the type of room you want is to check in early and ask at the front desk.



Yeah, I requested a high floor and got ground floor.   No biggie, just an FYI


----------



## BreezysMom

Hi all!  We just frantically pulled the trigger on a stay for THIS WEEKEND!  We arrive on Friday 7/2 for 3 nights.  Tell me what I need to know!  We have a Deluxe Studio preferred room.  What do you all suggest I request.  We have no walking limitations and generally are explorers.  

Any advice is appreciated!  We are frequent visitors to WDW but always stay at the Poly so this is really a new experience!


----------



## sethschroeder

BreezysMom said:


> Hi all!  We just frantically pulled the trigger on a stay for THIS WEEKEND!  We arrive on Friday 7/2 for 3 nights.  Tell me what I need to know!  We have a Deluxe Studio preferred room.  What do you all suggest I request.  We have no walking limitations and generally are explorers.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!  We are frequent visitors to WDW but always stay at the Poly so this is really a new experience!



Close to skyliner and high floor is the two I would suggest. 

Make sure to get to Primo as it's the best quick service in property IMO and lots of people love Topolinos but haven't been there yet myself. 

Take a walk over to CBR as well and Sebastiáns just reopened with a inexpensive menu.


----------



## BreezysMom

sethschroeder said:


> Close to skyliner and high floor is the two I would suggest.
> 
> Make sure to get to Primo as it's the best quick service in property IMO and lots of people love Topolinos but haven't been there yet myself.
> 
> Take a walk over to CBR as well and Sebastiáns just reopened with a inexpensive menu.


 
Thank you!  I’m writing this down!  
The resort looks amazing!


----------



## bigAWL

I'm about a week away from my dining reservation window for our early Sep stay at Riviera.  Any idea/experience about which to try to grab first for Topolino's... breakfast or dinner?  Doing a few test searches for the end of Aug right now shows a few times still available for dinner, but none for breakfast.  So I'm guessing I'll try for my breakfast reservations first.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ksromack

bigAWL said:


> I'm about a week away from my dining reservation window for our early Sep stay at Riviera.  Any idea/experience about which to try to grab first for Topolino's... breakfast or dinner?  Doing a few test searches for the end of Aug right now shows a few times still available for dinner, but none for breakfast.  So I'm guessing I'll try for my breakfast reservations first.  Any thoughts?


I would definitely try for breakfast first! And as late in your trip as feasible too. I was only able to get an ADR for half of our group of 7 and I was right on at drop time! It all worked out as hubby and I are going to have some Papa and Nana time with our 2.5 yo granddaughter while her parents and aunt and uncle sleep in that morning


----------



## havoc315

... Anyone know what time the first bus to Animal Kingdom leaves from Riviera?


----------



## Akck

bigAWL said:


> I'm about a week away from my dining reservation window for our early Sep stay at Riviera.  Any idea/experience about which to try to grab first for Topolino's... breakfast or dinner?  Doing a few test searches for the end of Aug right now shows a few times still available for dinner, but none for breakfast.  So I'm guessing I'll try for my breakfast reservations first.  Any thoughts?



Also, don’t debate about the times available. Just make the reservations and decide later which ones better fit your plans. As mentioned, check later in your stay first as you’re competing with fewer guests.


----------



## sethschroeder

havoc315 said:


> ... Anyone know what time the first bus to Animal Kingdom leaves from Riviera?



I do not but based on my trip earlier this year it showed up 45-1:15 before the park opening at Boardwalk.


----------



## Cabius

DurangoJim said:


> I tried the touring plans option and called for a high floor. When I checked in this morning they had us on a low floor. I’d say the only guaranteed way to get the type of room you want is to check in early and ask at the front desk.


My understanding is that room assignments are made several days prior to check-in, so the front desk CMs are not actually assigning you to a room (unless there is a recovery issue) but just checking you into the room already assigned the week before.


----------



## asumom

Anyone know when entrees will be available again at primo piatto?


----------



## sethschroeder

asumom said:


> Anyone know when entrees will be available again at primo piatto?



What are you looking for exactly? It has a pretty good menu already.


----------



## sethschroeder

Finally got my waitlist to come through so we have 9 straight nights as opposed to a lock-off 2BR in the middle of our January stay.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

sethschroeder said:


> What are you looking for exactly? It has a pretty good menu already.


I mean... I do hope the monte cristo returns.


----------



## sethschroeder

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I mean... I do hope they monte cristo returns.



Ya I can't wait to try that I just wondered since it already has entrees on the menu so didn't know if it was something specific to put on my list for our next trip if things return. (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

sethschroeder said:


> Ya I can't wait to try that I just wondered since it already has entrees on the menu so didn't know if it was something specific to put on my list for our next trip if things return. (Fingers Crossed)


Now I'm curious if someone has the original menu so we can compare.


----------



## sethschroeder

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Now I'm curious if someone has the original menu so we can compare.



https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019...d-for-primo-piatto-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## asumom

sethschroeder said:


> What are you looking for exactly? It has a pretty good menu already.


Pre covid, they offered dinner entrees including steak, chicken, risotto and shrimp pasta.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> Ya I can't wait to try that I just wondered since it already has entrees on the menu so didn't know if it was something specific to put on my list for our next trip if things return. (Fingers Crossed)



Pre-covid, there were dinner-only entrees, TS quality. Steak, chicken. Not sure whether they will ever return.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019...d-for-primo-piatto-at-disneys-riviera-resort/



So an awful lot is missing. Hangar Steak, roast chicken, fried chicken cutlet, shrimp and pasta, chicken salad on pita, tomato mozzarella wrap.

It really is a very limited menu compared to Pre-covid. If they are doing decent business as things stand, they might not see any need to bring back the full menu.


----------



## ksromack

havoc315 said:


> So an awful lot is missing. Hangar Steak, roast chicken, fried chicken cutlet, shrimp and pasta, chicken salad on pita, tomato mozzarella wrap.
> 
> It really is a very limited menu compared to Pre-covid. If they are doing decent business as things stand, they might not see any need to bring back the full menu.


I was hoping to see that Hangar steak. It got good reviews.


----------



## asumom

havoc315 said:


> Pre-covid, there were dinner-only entrees, TS quality. Steak, chicken. Not sure whether they will ever return.


Yes, some dinner entrees would be nice, especially for those staying many nights. We won't be at the resort every night for dinner, but I can see us walking over to caribbean Beach for something different for dinner. It's good we have that option (or even over to POP and AOA)


----------



## TinkB278

I think the food at primo piatto is already really good but it is so limited. We got bored eating there in just two days.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

TinkB278 said:


> I think the food at primo piatto is already really good but it is so limited. We got bored eating there in just two days.


Yeah that's the problem - people are buying it and it's good... but the menu is limited.  I wonder the best place for us to give that input.  I hope that do bring back more variety - it's not like there's no one staying at the resort.


----------



## Dicentras

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Yeah that's the problem - people are buying it and it's good... but the menu is limited.  I wonder the best place for us to give that input.  I hope that do bring back more variety - it's not like there's no one staying at the resort.



I was sent a survey after our stay 2 weeks ago.  I mentioned the limited food options several times.  Hoping it helps.


----------



## bigAWL

I think menus are reduced everywhere in WDW.  Topolino's current menu is missing quite a few options that were there before the shutdown.


----------



## havoc315

bigAWL said:


> I think menus are reduced everywhere in WDW.  Topolino's current menu is missing quite a few options that were there before the shutdown.


 
Correct, Primo Piatto is not alone. Though they might not rush to restore full menus anywhere, as long as they are filling up the restaurants anyway.


----------



## DMLAINI

What toiletries are provided in the restroom?  We're trying to pack light.   Is dishsoap provided for the studio rooms?


----------



## Djscarlette

DMLAINI said:


> What toiletries are provided in the restroom?  We're trying to pack light.   Is dishsoap provided for the studio rooms?


Yes! Dish soap is provided!


----------



## Lady JT

DMLAINI said:


> What toiletries are provided in the restroom?  We're trying to pack light.   Is dishsoap provided for the studio rooms?


Shampoo, conditioner, body wash and body lotion are provided in the bathrooms.  Dish soap, a roll of paper towels in the kitchen.  The studio also has some paper bowls, paper cups, plasticware a few tea bags and coffee packets.


----------



## DMLAINI

Our flight gets in early & we should arrive at the resort by 9 am.  Is there an area for us to change so that we can swim since our room won't be ready?


----------



## Dicentras

DMLAINI said:


> Our flight gets in early & we should arrive at the resort by 9 am.  Is there an area for us to change so that we can swim since our room won't be ready?



There are bathrooms to the side of the bar, kind of across from the child play area - The doors in the women's (I don't know what the men's room looks like) have a nice tight fit with tall, dressing room type doors.


----------



## jennypenny

DMLAINI said:


> Is there an area for us to change so that we can swim since our room won't be ready?



If you head away from the lobby past Voyageurs Lounge, there are bathrooms in that hallway on the left including a large family bathroom that was plenty big enough to change in. There is also a big bench across from the bathrooms and plenty of hallway space to open your luggage and grab what you need.


----------



## wnielsen1

It is possible to visit the Riv by car these days?  We are staying at Kidani and would like to stop by.  I mean, they are interested in selling me a new contract, right?


----------



## Lady JT

You would probably need to set up a DVC room tour to get in. You can call 1855.232.0142 to set up an appointment time or try calling before you leave AK to let them know you want to come by.  They always had two or three DVC cast members in the lobby giving tours and answering questions.


----------



## Robbie Cottam

Looking to pull the trigger on a 200 point purchase to add to BLT 250 points and SSR 315 points....

Please tell me everything, any thing....


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Robbie Cottam said:


> Looking to pull the trigger on a 200 point purchase to add to BLT 250 points and SSR 315 points....
> 
> Please tell me everything, any thing....


If you never do studio standard view or never do a full week in the same resort ignore this comment but…
If you’re thinking about doing 200-ish points you might consider getting a guaranteed week as part of your points - 1) As more and more contracts hit the resale market, booking likely will get harder since they can only book at Riviera. So if you have a particular time you like to visit, not having to worry about booking is nice! (You can always cancel the week and use the points however you want) and 2) it carries that guaranteed week designation when being resold which will fetch a higher resale price.


----------



## Robbie Cottam

interesting, but that would never work for me…
im used to booking 11 month in advance…
also looking at 200 point two do a two bedroom every other year…
then a 2 bedroom at BLT on the off years …. And either rent ssr or go there for short notice trips


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

Hi! We are here for 1 night next month in a Deluxe Studio before our Cruise!! Is all of the information about it in this thread? Thank you! What is included etc


----------



## sethschroeder

ellie&mattys mom said:


> Hi! We are here for 1 night next month in a Deluxe Studio before our Cruise!! Is all of the information about it in this thread? Thank you! What is included etc



Maybe I am confused what are you ask? There is a good amount of info in the thread and others can answer questions you might have. 

Heads up you can do a "tour" of skyliner to Epcot, walk over to Boardwalk/Beach Club, boat over to Hollywood Studios, skyliner to Carribean Beach, and then walk back to Riviera. That is something free to do without hitting the parks.


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

sethschroeder said:


> Maybe I am confused what are you ask? There is a good amount of info in the thread and others can answer questions you might have.
> 
> Heads up you can do a "tour" of skyliner to Epcot, walk over to Boardwalk/Beach Club, boat over to Hollywood Studios, skyliner to Carribean Beach, and then walk back to Riviera. That is something free to do without hitting the parks.


Thanks that helps we will take a ride on the skyliner! We have reservations at the Boathouse too!


----------



## scoobdoo

Have there ever been any rumors about a spa being added to Riviera at some point? Seems like a huge missed opportunity for a resort of this calibre..


----------



## TammiMcMan

My sister and I will be staying in a tower room from 10/31-11/7.  I’ve stayed in a one-bedroom last fall, so I understand the tower will be considerably smaller lol.  Other than camping at Fort Wilderness, this will be her first stay in a resort.  We’re actually super excited to be staying in the tower and my fingers are crossed that the Monte cristo sandwich makes a comeback!


----------



## Lady JT

TammiMcMan said:


> My sister and I will be staying in a tower room from 10/31-11/7.  I’ve stayed in a one-bedroom last fall, so I understand the tower will be considerably smaller lol.  Other than camping at Fort Wilderness, this will be her first stay in a resort.  We’re actually super excited to be staying in the tower and my fingers are crossed that the Monte cristo sandwich makes a comeback!


We toured a tower studio room when we were there last week. It will be comfortable for the two of you.  The bathroom is large and the couch/bed converts easily so you can put it up during the day to have an area to sit. We had a deluxe studio because our son was with us but I would stay there if it was just me and my husband or me and a girlfriend.


----------



## DMLAINI

What address do you use for Instacart?  I'm trying 1080 Esplande Ave. & it's not working.


----------



## Akck

DMLAINI said:


> What address do you use for Instacart?  I'm trying 1080 Esplande Ave. & it's not working.



You‘re missing an “A” in the Avenue. It should be Esplanade.


----------



## ninafeliz

I did online check in for our stay starting Friday, which I have never done before.  We are planning on swimming at SAB (1 night stay at the BCV prior to checking in for 8 nights) as long as we feel like it, and then going over to riviera.  If I get our room number and it isn’t at all what we requested, what number would I call (I wouldn’t want to/be able to go over yet) to see if there is a chance they could move us?  I know I’ve read about people doing that at other resorts, like if they get their room text before they get on a flight so they call.    Normally I would go check in early to see if our request was granted amd to ask about a possible change if it wasn’t, but given our plans that isn’t practical this trip.  I know it wouldn’t be likely, but since there are 9 of us there for 8 nights I would like to at least try to be moved if it isn’t granted at first .


----------



## Cabius

ninafeliz said:


> I did online check in for our stay starting Friday, which I have never done before.  We are planning on swimming at SAB (1 night stay at the BCV prior to checking in for 8 nights) as long as we feel like it, and then going over to riviera.  If I get our room number and it isn’t at all what we requested, what number would I call (I wouldn’t want to/be able to go over yet) to see if there is a chance they could move us?  I know I’ve read about people doing that at other resorts, like if they get their room text before they get on a flight so they call.    Normally I would go check in early to see if our request was granted amd to ask about a possible change if it wasn’t, but given our plans that isn’t practical this trip.  I know it wouldn’t be likely, but since there are 9 of us there for 8 nights I would like to at least try to be moved if it isn’t granted at first .


I don't know if anything has changed post-pandemic, but a few years ago we just called down to the front desk. It's entirely dependent on there being available rooms, though. 

In our case I think we had a bathtub that wouldn't drain or something, so we were given a recovery room, but we were also very glad to move from a Juliet balcony to a full-sized one (this was at the Beach Club Villas).


----------



## ninafeliz

Cabius said:


> I don't know if anything has changed post-pandemic, but a few years ago we just called down to the front desk. It's entirely dependent on there being available rooms, though.
> 
> In our case I think we had a bathtub that wouldn't drain or something, so we were given a recovery room, but we were also very glad to move from a Juliet balcony to a full-sized one (this was at the Beach Club Villas).


Is there a front desk number?  I guess I’ll just google it, the only number I know is the general Disney number to book any reservation.  I had thought you couldn’t call a hotel directly, that all calls went to an offsite call center. Maybe that doesn’t matter, as long as they can at least check and see if anything else happens to be available.

eta: because we won’t be there yet unless our room isn’t available until really late, we’ll still be swimming at SAB.  Maybe I should try to take the sky liner over and just check in/check on our room assignment  in person in the morning while everyone else starts swimming.


----------



## DMLAINI

Does anyone know if the solid colored Magic Bands are available to purchase at the store at Riviera?


----------



## Cabius

ninafeliz said:


> Is there a front desk number?  I guess I’ll just google it, the only number I know is the general Disney number to book any reservation.  I had thought you couldn’t call a hotel directly, that all calls went to an offsite call center. Maybe that doesn’t matter, as long as they can at least check and see if anything else happens to be available.
> 
> eta: because we won’t be there yet unless our room isn’t available until really late, we’ll still be swimming at SAB.  Maybe I should try to take the sky liner over and just check in/check on our room assignment  in person in the morning while everyone else starts swimming.


Oh, I see. I'm not sure you could until you physically got into the room and called from your desk phone (or walked down to the front desk).


----------



## ninafeliz

Cabius said:


> Oh, I see. I'm not sure you could until you physically got into the room and called from your desk phone (or walked down to the front desk).


I was looking around in the app, and under the resort information where our room
Number will be is a call resort option.  I doubt that actually goes to the physical resort, but it’s probably the best number to call to try to ask.


----------



## MomOTwins

According to touringplans, the number is (407) 828-7030.  Hope that works!


----------



## jamesweikamp

MomOTwins said:


> According to touringplans, the number is (407) 828-7030.  Hope that works!



Unless they recently changed it, this is the direct line to RIV. 

@summerw Can you add this to the "general info" on pg. 1 of this thread?


----------



## Legalmouse

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Yep. Their drink mug stations are just like the others. Coke freestyle machines, hot coffee, hot water for tea, Golden Peak teas, all included in Drink Mugs. and for those  that do not know, the drink mug works at all disney resorts so we like to take breaks at MK or Epcot area hotels on the monorail or boats and gets drinks and take an hour break.




But, does anyone know if Disney carries the *DIET* version or *NO SUGAR SWEET* version of the Golden Peak tea? Either at the drink stations or in the markets?


----------



## scoobdoo

Will be heading to Riviera for the first time -- new owner! -- and had intended to use the main area of the 1-bedroom for our 9-month-old who does best in her own space. Is there a way to block out light coming from the glass door to the balcony though? Has anybody done this successfully?


----------



## Dicentras

scoobdoo said:


> Will be heading to Riviera for the first time -- new owner! -- and had intended to use the main area of the 1-bedroom for our 9-month-old who does best in her own space. Is there a way to block out light coming from the glass door to the balcony though? Has anybody done this successfully?



Ours had a shade you could pull down, but we were ground floor, so I’m not sure if that is why, or if they all have one.


----------



## Sanwich

scoobdoo said:


> Will be heading to Riviera for the first time -- new owner! -- and had intended to use the main area of the 1-bedroom for our 9-month-old who does best in her own space. Is there a way to block out light coming from the glass door to the balcony though? Has anybody done this successfully?



Yes, there was a roman shade (I think that's what it's called) on that door. We were on one of the upper floors, so it's not just ground floor.


----------



## ksromack

Sanwich said:


> Yes, there was a roman shade (I think that's what it's called) on that door. We were on one of the upper floors, so it's not just ground floor.


Yep, we have a shade on our balcony door.  Speaking of balcony doors….why doesn’t the Master bedroom in the 2 bd units have a functional sliding glass door like the other bedroom has? It looks like they maybe worked at one time?


----------



## Helvetica

There's a new Riviera Magic Band as a pre-arrival option.


----------



## jennypenny

scoobdoo said:


> Will be heading to Riviera for the first time -- new owner! -- and had intended to use the main area of the 1-bedroom for our 9-month-old who does best in her own space. Is there a way to block out light coming from the glass door to the balcony though? Has anybody done this successfully?


You can also use the tub area of the bathroom (very dark and has doors on both sides) as long as you don't mind going the long way around to use the bathroom at night.


----------



## summerw

MamaJessie said:


> Thanks for updating the list   I totally forgot about room size, ooops!  We are staying in a studio.


Updated!



jamesweikamp said:


> Unless they recently changed it, this is the direct line to RIV.
> 
> @summerw Can you add this to the "general info" on pg. 1 of this thread?


I added it under "General Info." Thanks!



scoobdoo said:


> Will be heading to Riviera for the first time -- new owner! -- and had intended to use the main area of the 1-bedroom for our 9-month-old who does best in her own space. Is there a way to block out light coming from the glass door to the balcony though? Has anybody done this successfully?
> 
> View attachment 588104


Ours had a shade as others mentioned. Definitely the bathroom is large enough and the area up by the front door in front of the closet might possibly work too.


----------



## summerw

I forgot to mention, we have 2 trips planned! We will be at Riviera December 26-31, 2021, and June 3-10, 2022!



Legalmouse said:


> But, does anyone know if Disney carries the *DIET* version or *NO SUGAR SWEET* version of the Golden Peak tea? Either at the drink stations or in the markets?


There are pics of everything in the market on page 74 in this thread. It doesn't look like it, but there is one bottle turned around I can't say for sure. It looks like Snapple to me though. I'll definitely try to take pics in Primo Piatto next time I go, but that won't be until after Christmas!


----------



## DisneyMomof4_86

Was curious if anyone else has experienced this? We have been to Disney once or twice a year as cash customers. This was our first DVC stay as owners at Riviera, last year we were cash customers. There were MULTIPLE  occasions where we smelled marijuana over by the quiet pool. We stayed in room 8115/8117 and were there for 7 days, skyline access area . What the hell is Disney becoming? Its ok if you do your thing, but Jesus, go in the car, in the parking lot. To me this is unacceptable , Riviera is not a trashy resort! To me its somewhat comparable to the Floridian. So disappointed in this as my children were like what's that smell ??  Im assuming there's not security there?


----------



## DisneyMomof4_86

jennypenny said:


> You can also use the tub area of the bathroom (very dark and has doors on both sides) as long as you don't mind going the long way around to use the bathroom at night.



The curtains are wonderful and block light out very well ! We accidentally slept till 11 am the one morning ! Our little ones NEVER sleep that late! Neither do we!


----------



## summerw

DisneyMomof4_86 said:


> Was curious if anyone else has experienced this? We have been to Disney once or twice a year as cash customers. This was our first DVC stay as owners at Riviera, last year we were cash customers. There were MULTIPLE  occasions where we smelled marijuana over by the quiet pool. We stayed in room 8115/8117 and were there for 7 days, skyline access area . What the hell is Disney becoming? Its ok if you do your thing, but Jesus, go in the car, in the parking lot. To me this is unacceptable , Riviera is not a trashy resort! To me its somewhat comparable to the Floridian. So disappointed in this as my children were like what's that smell ??  Im assuming there's not security there?



If you see someone smoking or vaping outside of the designated areas, you can talk to any cast member to address it.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Does anyone have the latest "Resort Activities" poster? We were hoping to plan our free day around some of those things and the planner in me likes to know before we arrive at the resort so we can work out the logistics.  Specifically, when the "activities" room is open on Fridays. Thanks!


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

Just changed to a 1 Bedroom Prefer view from a Deluxe Studio for 1 night Pre cruise stay next month.
Where can I find all of the info on a 1 bedroom the first page?  I know it has a washer and dryer and a studio didn't. Thank you!


----------



## tobikaye

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> Does anyone have the latest "Resort Activities" poster? We were hoping to plan our free day around some of those things and the planner in me likes to know before we arrive at the resort so we can work out the logistics.  Specifically, when the "activities" room is open on Fridays. Thanks!



The activity room was open daily 3 pm - 10 pm. 6/27-7/3.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

tobikaye said:


> The activity room was open daily 3 pm - 10 pm. 6/27-7/3.


Excellent thank you!


----------



## brazzledazzler

My husband and I just signed our contract yesterday on RIV! We're proud RIV owners and can't wait to be welcomed home!   

I need to call about a welcome home visit, but I don't see a visit to RIV in the cards for a few months unless Disney can do some real magic.


----------



## jamesweikamp

brazzledazzler said:


> My husband and I just signed our contract yesterday on RIV! We're proud RIV owners and can't wait to be welcomed home!
> 
> I need to call about a welcome home visit, but I don't see a visit to RIV in the cards for a few months unless Disney can do some real magic.



Because they will pull from cash inventory for a welcome home visit, I would say you have a decent chance of getting a room. Congrats!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

brazzledazzler said:


> My husband and I just signed our contract yesterday on RIV! We're proud RIV owners and can't wait to be welcomed home!
> 
> I need to call about a welcome home visit, but I don't see a visit to RIV in the cards for a few months unless Disney can do some real magic.



WELCOME HOME!!!
Many years of memories ahead for you!  You’re going to love Riviera!


----------



## brazzledazzler

jamesweikamp said:


> Because they will pull from cash inventory for a welcome home visit, I would say you have a decent chance of getting a room. Congrats!!!



We are hoping for some magic for February! It’d be great if it works out. Trying to do the math on all the points to figure out the best options.

It would be awesome if we could stay in RIV!


----------



## brazzledazzler

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!
> Many years of memories ahead for you!  You’re going to love Riviera!



Thank you! My husband and I have 2 little ones (baby and 2 year old) and we can see them growing up running around RIV. Such a laid back and beautiful resort. I can’t wait to stay there!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

brazzledazzler said:


> Thank you! My husband and I have 2 little ones (baby and 2 year old) and we can see them growing up running around RIV. Such a laid back and beautiful resort. I can’t wait to stay there!


Such lucky kids.  they will always think of Disney as their second home.  Love it!


----------



## jamesweikamp

brazzledazzler said:


> Thank you! My husband and I have 2 little ones (baby and 2 year old) and we can see them growing up running around RIV. Such a laid back and beautiful resort. I can’t wait to stay there!



My kids (10 and 8) love it. We have stayed at several DVC resorts with them and RIV is their favorite.


----------



## brazzledazzler

jamesweikamp said:


> My kids (10 and 8) love it. We have stayed at several DVC resorts with them and RIV is their favorite.



That’s wonderful to hear! Some people said they thought RIV was very “adult”—so I was curious what kids thought.

All the resorts are so wonderful, it is hard to choose!


----------



## brazzledazzler

We’re booked at RIV for our “welcome home” stay on Feb 19! Member Services helped us to get a standard deluxe studio. We can’t wait to stay at our Disney “home.”

Side note: How are the drinks at Bar Riva? Asking for a friend


----------



## jamesweikamp

brazzledazzler said:


> We’re booked at RIV for our “welcome home” stay on Feb 19! Member Services helped us to get a standard deluxe studio. We can’t wait to stay at our Disney “home.”
> 
> Side note: How are the drinks at Bar Riva? Asking for a friend



I love the drinks everywhere at RIV. It’s one of the sneaky best things about the resort!!


----------



## MamaJessie

brazzledazzler said:


> That’s wonderful to hear! Some people said they thought RIV was very “adult”—so I was curious what kids thought.
> 
> All the resorts are so wonderful, it is hard to choose!


My 14 yo thought it was very 'boring adult' when we went on the tour, but my 5 year old and 12 year old seemed to like it.  I am hoping when we stay in January the 14 yo is converted.  I told the 14 yo we can always walk on over to CBR or Skyliner to Pop if she is missing those two resorts.

I also have to add that the 14 yo built a resort in Roblox that looks an AWFUL lot like the Riviera yesterday. Made me think perhaps she likes it more than she wanted to let on.


----------



## brazzledazzler

jamesweikamp said:


> I love the drinks everywhere at RIV. It’s one of the sneaky best things about the resort!!



Excellent! DH and I love the opportunity to get a drink and relax. We almost bought at CCV because of Geyser Point for that reason. I’m looking forward to testing the libations at Bar Riva.


----------



## brazzledazzler

MamaJessie said:


> My 14 yo thought it was very 'boring adult' when we went on the tour, but my 5 year old and 12 year old seemed to like it.  I am hoping when we stay in January the 14 yo is converted.  I told the 14 yo we can always walk on over to CBR or Skyliner to Pop if she is missing those two resorts.
> 
> I also have to add that the 14 yo built a resort in Roblox that looks an AWFUL lot like the Riviera yesterday. Made me think perhaps she likes it more than she wanted to let on.



I like the fact it’s so close to these other lively resorts. So many easy options for pool hopping!


----------



## disneydreamer781

Could you please add me to the BOG list? We'll be staying 12/14 - 12/16/21 in a Studio/Standard and I'm very excited!


----------



## brazzledazzler

Add me to the BOG list too!

February 19-22, 2022, Deluxe Studio SV, "Welcome Home" Trip


----------



## ninafeliz

We stayed 8 nights last week at Riviera in a 2 BR lockoff.  We got our room request of a high floor facing Epcot, we were in 8729 and 8731, exactly where we wanted to be.  Here are some random thoughts about the resort in no particular order.  However, as an overall, we loved it and are so glad we bought here!!

1.  We spent 1 night in a 2 BR at the BCV first, and the room at the RR was so much nicer!!  Like light years nicer.  Much larger, set up better, brighter, more seating at the table and in the LR, no pull out beds, better bathroom setup....  I could go on and on.  I love the location at the BCV and SAB is amazing, but nothing about the room is better. 
2.  The skyliner is wonderful, hands down the best transportation option at Disney.  We never waited more than a few minutes, and were lucky in that it was never down when we needed it and it never stopped while we were waiting or on it.  
3. The pool is small and, quite frankly, nothing special. I wish they had put in something better.  The slide was fun, and fast.  But IMO this pool area is one to swim at to cool down for an hour or so, not one we want to carve out entire days at like we do at the Poly, GF, or BC/YC.  It needs to be larger and deeper.  What's with the huge concrete peninsula instead of more pool?  The slide and kids area are picturesque.
 4.  The pool area was always windy, making me cold when wet despite 90 degree temps.  What's up with that?  
5.  Despite my husband worrying prior to this stay that they pool would be too small and crowded for the resort, we never found it crowded and always found chairs/loungers.  Could also be partially related to #3.
6.  The QS at the resort was very good, we love La Petite Cafe.  However, after eating there 3 times, I wish they would bring back their pre-covid menu, I remember reading many more options before.  It's time Disney!
7.  Related to #6, time to bring back the Monte Cristo!
8. I never saw Bar Riva look crowded.
9  After staying there I stand by my prior thoughts- the lobby should have been bigger and the shop should have been way bigger.  I have heard the whole it's like hotels on the actual Riviera and it's DVC only so they don't do grand lobbies arguments - I disagree and think a somewhat grand lobby would have elevated an amazing resort even more.  The single file stairs in the back going down should have been grand like in the GF or even the tower at CS - what a missed opportunity!
10.  Despite being small I loved what they shop carried for Rivera merch and DVC merch.  But there wasn't much else, the kids thought it was a terrible resort gift shop.  I, however, spent way too much money and now own a large portion of the Riviera resort merchandise!
11.  Why can't all of the resorts have such a great resort specific merchandise selection?
12.  The lobby was so crowded with furniture that it was hard to get a double stroller through it from the busses to the elevator if there were many people at all standing around.  Around 11:00 AM it was a zoo.
13.  On day 4 they did our room fully- made the beds, new folded towels on all of the racks, and I think even did counters/floors.  On day 8 they only left new towels, and I found out that night hadn't filled the conditioner and we were out.  When I went to the front desk to have them fill conditioner he told me they aren't doing any full cleanings on days 4 and 8 unless you ask, I forgot to mention to him that they did on day 4, not sure what the deal is with that.
13.  It's time to bring back regular housekeeping for cash stays and the regular scheduled cleaning for DVC stays.  If I can stand shoulder to shoulder with tens of thousands of people to watch fireworks, jam into a bus, and be told to fill up all available space in lines, they can clean my room despite COVID not being over (I was told COVID is the reason for the reduced cleaning).
14.  Direct to room has it's advantages, but I prefer the personal check in touch where you get a resort map, get told about hours/activities, get told (hopefully) about needing to request full cleanings, etc.  In the future I think I will still stop at the desk to check in.
15.  With the view we had a standard view is definitely the way to go at this resort!  You can see Spaceship Earth while laying in the master bed!  Enough said! Even without the fireworks I think the point savings is worth it, but being able to see the MK fireworks from afar and the Epcot fireworks is just icing on the cake.  It's not like BLT where you see the castle and fireworks with the music, a PV here is just the resort pool and CBR.  Pretty, yes, but not amazing and we would need to use a ton more points for 9 nights PV over SV.
16.  I'm not sure how I would feel about SV if I had gotten a room like second floor directly on the entrance walk.  However, in walking around, there are a lot of subpar Premium views you could get also.  The PV is so much more than the SV, getting a bad view in that case would really sting.  
17.  I love The lobby and elevator smell, and after staying there think the magic candle company candle is actually pretty good at reproducing it.  It isn't exact, but its close. 
18.  They should put in pool cabanas.  Then we would do a full pool day despite #3.
19.  The art around the entire building is amazing.
20. We did the DVC tour of the Tower Studio and GV.  The TS is fine, small but would suffice in the right circumstances and for the right points/price.  The GV is amazing, and I would take it in a heartbeat if someone gave it to me, but as far as using points I don't want to feel like I'm in a home on my vacation and I would rather get 2 trips (roughly) in a 2 BR than 1 in that.  Now If I had a family member to split it with, then we could talk lol...
21.  Confusing that the second number in the room number is the floor haha.  I had read that somewhere, but when everyone else in my family heard the room number they just assumed it was on the 8th floor.  I thought to tell them first, maybe I should have had some fun and let them wander around upstairs a bit   .
22.  Topolino's breakfast is by far my new favorite character breakfast.  The food was great and a step above most, you could order all you wanted, there was lots of room around the tables, and we saw the characters probably 5 times each.  They were almost always out.  Their costumes were cute, and I usually don't care about things like that.  The service was also great, a notch above.  
23.  Topolino's diner was great also, good service and nice atmosphere.  We didn't have a view and I wasn't super hungry when we went, which made it not as good for me that specific night, but definitely somewhere we will go to again.
24. Not specific to Riviera, but I hate that menus are all using QR codes. Specific to Topolino's, the CM who seated us overheard me say that to my DH and brought me a menu.  I don't ask, just prefer that way, but it was such a nice touch that he heard and acted on it.
25.  The products in the dispensers didn't seem to smell like the small bottles did when they used those.  Am I crazy, or does anyone else agree?  
26.  I like the double shower heads, and they look cool, but as for practicality and using them it really didn't make a difference to me.  I tried each one and them together, and really didn't care which I used.  
26.  Having 3 showers was great, and with the master tub 4 people could bathe at the same time if needed (probably if one was a kid, but still 4 methods of getting clean).
27.  I still stand by not wanting to do laundry on vacation, but did like having the W/D for when my kids got things all over new outfits and I could wash them right away instead of when we got home. 
28.  Things don't dry in Florida!  My Lands end bathing suit is not a quick dry material, and 3 days later it was still damp hanging in the bathroom.  I had to put it on he balcony, and that still took time.
29.  The pull down beds are game changers as far as the whole couch/bed thing.  So, so, so much better than the pull out couches.  two of my boys slept on the twin ones, they loved them.  My MIL slept on the queen one. The mattresses are not the exact same like I had been told they would be, they are thinner, but they are still real mattresses and not the terrible pull out ones.  The one in the LR in the 1 BR/2 BR is a notch better than the one in the studio, with side storage and charging areas when you pull it down.  I do wish that exact bed was also the one in the studio.
30.  The lighting in the entire unit is awesome!  When you have all of the lights on it is amazingly bright, yet there are many lights so you can selectively turn them on if you don't want it daylight bright.  I hate, hate, hate, dim hotel rooms, this was the best one I have ever been in!  Overhead lights, wall sconces, lamps, reading lights - you name it they had it!
31.  Tons of storage in the room - I love it.  I overpack, and we drive, and had storage we didn't use/need.  

Ok, I think that's enough!  I do tend to be too wordy, I hope this helped someone and didn't just make everyone skip the whole thing lol.  I'll post some view photos in a separate post next.


----------



## ninafeliz

From room 8731 (1 BR portion of a 2 BR) Standard View.  First is the Epcot Forever Fireworks.  Then views looking right, straight, and left.  Lastly the daytime view of Spaceship Earth seen while laying in the master king bed.  It was so nice I kept the curtains partially open at night except for the days we were sleeping in.


----------



## ninafeliz

Spaceship earth from the Master King Bed at night.


----------



## MamaJessie

ninafeliz said:


> 9  After staying there I stand by my prior thoughts- the lobby should have been bigger and the shop should have been way bigger.  I have heard the whole it's like hotels on the actual Riviera and it's DVC only so they don't do grand lobbies arguments - I disagree and think a somewhat grand lobby would have elevated an amazing resort even more.  The single file stairs in the back going down should have been grand like in the GF or even the tower at CS - what a missed opportunity!
> 
> 
> 21.  Confusing that the second number in the room number is the floor haha.  I had read that somewhere, but when everyone else in my family heard the room number they just assumed it was on the 8th floor.  I thought to tell them first, maybe I should have had some fun and let them wander around upstairs a bit   .
> 
> 31.  Tons of storage in the room - I love it.  I overpack, and we drive, and had storage we didn't use/need.


Haven't stayed there yet, only toured, but agree with so much of what you said! We were staying at BCV when we took the tour and DH didn't even want to go back to BCV after that 

#9 - we arrived from Skyliner and when I saw the stairs I wasn't even sure we were at the right place to go to the lobby.  I wholeheartedly agree that the stairs are a missed opportunity (even if in the grand scheme it seems minor)

#21 It is because 8 was the CBR building they tore down for RR

#31 - I was really excited to read this then remembered you were in a 2BR and we will be in a studio when we go lol  Hope it is still an ok amount of storage because we are also driving (and I am also a chronic overpacker)

Thanks for such a detailed review!


----------



## DL1WDW2

MamaJessie said:


> My 14 yo thought it was very 'boring adult' when we went on the tour, but my 5 year old and 12 year old seemed to like it.  I am hoping when we stay in January the 14 yo is converted.  I told the 14 yo we can always walk on over to CBR or Skyliner to Pop if she is missing those two resorts.
> 
> I also have to add that the 14 yo built a resort in Roblox that looks an AWFUL lot like the Riviera yesterday. Made me think perhaps she likes it more than she wanted to let on.


The DVC Sales Booth in Disney Springs (near the Starbucks QS) has a Lego designed replica of the entire Riviera Resort on display…would be fun to have family portrait in case you discover she loves Riviera…


----------



## DL1WDW2

Can anybody “guess” when DVC will release more points for this resort?
Thanks

Those pictures of your recent stay…I thought I was OK with not buying… but … Love Riviera


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

If I wanted to arrange for a tour of Riviera before our arrival what is the best way to do so? We're staying elsewhere on property and it's kind of a pain to get over there using resort transportation. We'll have a car.


----------



## Dicentras

DL1WDW2 said:


> Can anybody “guess” when DVC will release more points for this resort?
> Thanks
> 
> Those pictures of your recent stay…I thought I was OK with not buying… but … Love Riviera



Just putting this out there in case you need a nudge…. if you are thinking of buying, I believe the current promotion for members ends August 3rd.


----------



## Chrisvee

I have been a DRR owner since it launched and have only managed two visits which makes me sad. My next visit won’t be until next summer.


----------



## ninafeliz

Chrisvee said:


> I have been a DRR owner since it launched and have only managed two visits which makes me sad. My next visit won’t be until next summer.


I don't think that sounds too bad, since it was open like 3-4 months, then closed for a while, and then has been open again for around a year!!  We bought in Feb 2020 and have only had one trip do Disney since then, which we just came home from.


----------



## Dmvoight

Hello, we just purchased our first DVC contract at Riveria, and booked our stay for Dec 10-19 in a 1 Bedroom Villa preferred. We are super excited!

Can we also be added to the Be Our Guest list? Thanks!


----------



## brazzledazzler

Dmvoight said:


> Hello, we just purchased our first DVC contract at Riveria, and booked our stay for Dec 10-19 in a 1 Bedroom Villa preferred. We are super excited!
> 
> Can we also be added to the Be Our Guest list? Thanks!



Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I’m genuinely gutted, looks like our September trip is about to go by the wayside as we still can’t enter the US (understandably considering the abysmal way our government here in UK is handling COVID).

We bought our RIV contract January 2020 and this will be the 3rd time we’ve had to cancel our ’Welcome Home’ stay! We had toured at the end of 2019, and had been looking into DVC for years but haven’t managed a single stay since we completed our purchase (we’ve also more recently bought a small resale contract at the Poly that has also remained unused!)

I love following this thread because it’s such a beautiful resort, but it also makes me so hugely jealous, we have another trip booked for December, maybe we’ll be able to make that one!


----------



## bigAWL

Curious what people's thoughts are on the "proper" abbreviation of the Riviera Resort is/should be, since I've seen it a few different ways on this thread.

RR
DRR
RIV

Personally, I like RIV (which seems to be the most popular?), but the others seem more consistent with most other resorts.


----------



## ninafeliz

bigAWL said:


> Curious what people's thoughts are on the "proper" abbreviation of the Riviera Resort is/should be, since I've seen it a few different ways on this thread.
> 
> RR
> DRR
> RIV
> 
> Personally, I like RIV (which seems to be the most popular?), but the others seem more consistent with most other resorts.


Now that you mention it I've seen them all.  I think I like RIV best, but also think I've been using RR when I abbreviate it for some reason.  Only when the context is obvious, though.  If it were somewhere where that resort hadn't been the main topic of the thread I think I would actually write it out the first time, or use RIV maybe.


----------



## ninafeliz

MamaJessie said:


> #21 It is because 8 was the CBR building they tore down for RR



Thanks, I knew  had read the reason somewhere but couldn't remember it!


----------



## WaltFanRob

Dicentras said:


> Just putting this out there in case you need a nudge…. if you are thinking of buying, I believe the current promotion for members ends August 3rd.


We are looking at adding on in the next year or so.  Does everyone think the current promotion/price per point will be the cheapest option we will have in that time frame?  We are looking at 200-250 points.


----------



## sethschroeder

bigAWL said:


> RR
> DRR
> RIV



So as an official namer of the Riviera Promenade  (that is the walkway along the lake) I would like to throw in my thinking.

I think it comes down to how you describe it. I think Disney's Riviera Resort is overkill and Riviera Resort doesn't need to be fully said as there is no Riviera Theme Park or Riviera Food Emporium.

I vote for just RIV. 

The reason places like VGF or BWV have extra V is simply because there is a hotel side so you need to specify it is the villas. You can see with OKW or BLT it doesn't have anything but the name in it. Another example of a single name resort is Aulani which is then abbreviated at AUL.

How about this for a new abbreviations?
DSSRS = Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa
BLTDCR = Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
TVDGFRS = The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa

My favorite though is:
CCVCDWL =  Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and is pronounced (s-vuh-s-d-wall) just rolls off the tongue haha


----------



## ninafeliz

sethschroeder said:


> So as an official namer of the Riviera Promenade  (that is the walkway along the lake) I would like to throw in my thinking.
> 
> I think it comes down to how you describe it. I think Disney's Riviera Resort is overkill and Riviera Resort doesn't need to be fully said as there is no Riviera Theme Park or Riviera Food Emporium.
> 
> I vote for just RIV.
> 
> The reason places like VGF or BWV have extra V is simply because there is a hotel side so you need to specify it is the villas. You can see with OKW or BLT it doesn't have anything but the name in it. Another example of a single name resort is Aulani which is then abbreviated at AUL.
> 
> How about this for a new abbreviations?
> DSSRS = Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa
> BLTDCR = Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
> TVDGFRS = The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa
> 
> My favorite though is:
> CCVCDWL =  Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and is pronounced (s-vuh-s-d-wall) just rolls off the tongue haha



I agree with the pp that RR and DRR fit more with the general way of abbreviating Disney resorts.  However, I sometimes use Cont instead of CR, Poly instead of, well anything (I never know what they mean when someone uses PVR I always have to stop and think about what they are referring to), Pop
Instead of PC or PCR, and obviously All Star Sports has to have its own abbreviation lol.  Then all star movies and music have to be differentiated.  So RIV wouldn’t be the only one to deviate from the norm.  However, having said that, I had to refer to Riviera on a few other threads today and found myself using DRR or RR, so I guess old habits die hard!  I’ll wait and see what becomes most common over time before committing to one abbreviation!


----------



## ChimneyJim

Got home yesterday from our latest trip and wanted to share an experience.  

We used the Skyliner to visit BW as we had never seen those units.  We walked back to the IG and were told it was down for technical difficulties.  CM said head back to BW and buses would pick up for the Skyliner resorts.  So we made our third trip down the surface of the sun(boardwalk) to wait for a bus.  We asked the CMs at BW and none of them had any info when buses might arrive.  Drivers to other locations also were not aware if any had been dispatched.  After waiting 40 minutes we called for a Lyft because at a certain point you have to take responsibility for yourself.  

When we arrived at RIV I used the resort email and let them know the situation, specifically that no one at BW is tasked with directing guests and being there to assure you that transport is coming.  The GM on duty called me within 5 minutes of that email.  Very apologetic at the situation and had already issued a credit to our account that more than covered the Lyft.  He was very appreciative of the feedback and sounded sincere that it was a good idea and one that would be passed on to have BW actively participate in these situations.  I was quite satisfied that the feedback system works and the credit was just a bonus we were not expecting or fishing for.


----------



## Chrisvee

ChimneyJim said:


> So we made our third trip down the surface of the sun(boardwalk) to wait for a bus.





glad they comp’d your Lyft and responded so quickly


----------



## brazzledazzler

WaltFanRob said:


> We are looking at adding on in the next year or so.  Does everyone think the current promotion/price per point will be the cheapest option we will have in that time frame?  We are looking at 200-250 points.



Based on the history of incentives offered for RIV, it seems like the best incentives are always the current ones. I only wish we bought ours sooner! We just bought 200 at RIV before 8/4 because of that.


----------



## bigAWL

ninafeliz said:


> I’ll wait and see what becomes most common over time before committing to one abbreviation!


Certainly, there may never be one accepted abbreviation, as it is with several other resorts (I still see VGF and GFV as well as VGC and GCV).  I'll keep using RIV until/unless I sense another version taking over.


----------



## Akck

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> …
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 19-23, Tower Studio & January 23-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> *January 17-21, Deluxe Studio*
> 
> *February *
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio



Please update our stay in January 2022.

Our original plan was to change resorts for the tower stay (January 19-23), to either BLT or AK-Kidani at 7 months and stay in a RIV deluxe studio January 23-28. Due to the skyliner being down for maintenance that week, we decided to flip our dates. Of course, a standard deluxe studio was unavailable that week, so the stalking began. In the end with many changes, we’re now locked in (booked our airfare), to a standard studio from January 17-21, with 4-day stay at AK-Kidani following.

Thanks.


----------



## MamaJessie

Akck said:


> Please update our stay in January 2022.
> 
> Our original plan was to change resorts for the tower stay (January 19-23), to either BLT or AK-Kidani at 7 months and stay in a RIV deluxe studio January 23-28. Due to the skyliner being down for maintenance that week, we decided to flip our dates. Of course, a standard deluxe studio was unavailable that week, so the stalking began. In the end with many changes, we’re now locked in (booked our airfare), to a standard studio from January 17-21, with 4-day stay at AK-Kidani following.
> 
> Thanks.


We did the same week switch because of the Skyliner, but I could only find a preferred view.

eta - Well because of this post I went just to see and saw the 18th-22nd available at standard so I switched that part to standard and have just one day at the preferred view. 

Now I have two things I am stalking. Is this just life as a DVC member?


----------



## sethschroeder

MamaJessie said:


> Now I have two things I am stalking. Is this just life as a DVC member?



Until you get your final result. We moved some things around and went from a BWV/RIV to just a RIV stay. Took a couple months but have our 2BR Dedicated Standard View for our 10 nights as of earlier this month.

The worst is when you have 1 night in the middle of your stay but stay in there and hopefully it will come through for you.


----------



## brazzledazzler

MamaJessie said:


> Is this just life as a DVC member?



I think so! Ever since we bought (July 13th), I'm stalking the site to see if I can get 2 nights in December (highly unlikely). I also look on there periodically to just browse. As a new DVC member, I am interested in seeing how availability is at the 7-month mark during the times we usually travel (Sept-May). 

My stalking did help me pick up the day in May I was waitlisted for in SV Deluxe Studio!


----------



## disneyanthony

Does anyone know what the pool hours are right now?


----------



## ChipNdale8887

disneyanthony said:


> Does anyone know what the pool hours are right now?


I can't remember when they opened but they were open until 11pm


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Had our first stay at Riviera! Room 8669 Standard View Studio. We have stayed at CCV, BCV, BLT and RIV. This was our second vacation being a DVC member, we did a RIV and BLT split stay. 6 nights in a standard view RIV deluxe studio and 9 nights in a BLT standard view studio. We own at CCV and RIV. We loved the Room at Riviera. The cast members there are all very very nice. That was our favorite part of staying here. The resort is beautiful and smells amazing. We were in the east wing area. Parking is super easy.  We loved the double showers in the room. Some cons but non were deal breakers were the AC never seemed to get very cold. Out BLT room let us set it all the way down to 65 and the room was consistently cold. The software on the TV's at riviera while nice seems extremely slow. Our big con that could be a deal breaker deciding over other resorts though is the skyliner. We were huge skyliner fans before staying here but the problem we ran into was it being closed because of dark clouds or lightning. While I understand this it just doesn't seem as reliable as the monorails were at BLT. The monorail doesn't seem to shut down due to lightning at all. And we also didn't like that there is nothing in the app to be able to tell if they are running so you could walk all the way to the skyliner at the international gateway and have it be down and then have to walk all the way to  the buses at the beach club. Which was just a irk we had with it. We loved the freestyle drink machines at Riviera but I think Primo Piatto and Bar Riva both closing at 10pm is inconvenient. When you get back from the parks and its after 10 and the drink stations are closed. Pop and the Values seemed like they were opened later at least till 11pm. I just think it would be nice to have one location open for drinks and food for at least an hour after the latest park closes would be nice. The elevators seemed very fast at Riviera. We love the size of the location. I do think it is missing something, maybe a larger gift shop or a basin type shop like GF has or maybe 1 more theming aspect maybe some gondolas in the water by the edge there.

I will say the pool staff was wonderful. I've never seen such attentive life guards before. Constantly moving and checking. Just the whole entire staff here was wonderful. 

We went to Topolinos for breakfast and it was the best character meal we've had so far. Filet Mignon was excellent for $42 plus characters  We were very happy with this meal and it is a must do! We also went back to Topolinos for our Anniversary later in the trip! We shared the Ricotta app and we loved it! I got  the rigatoni and my wife got the Filet and loved it! We shared the chocolate caramel lava cake and it was just the perfect anniversary meal! We planned on taking  the skyliner over to the Boardwalk area but it wasn't running do to inclement weather. The Balcony lounge was also closed sadly but thankfully we were able to go out there after our character breakfast. 

1 Thing I was confused by was why we did not receive house keeping on our 4th night of 6. No clean sheets or bed linens changed like we had at BLT. They did get our trash everyday but I thought on the 4th night the bed linens were supposed to be changed. They weren't. Other than that we loved our first stay at Riviera  as owners there  Our standard view had a pretty good view of the fireworks from Epcot! Photos below!


----------



## ChipNdale8887




----------



## ChipNdale8887




----------



## ChipNdale8887




----------



## ChipNdale8887

ChimneyJim said:


> Got home yesterday from our latest trip and wanted to share an experience.
> 
> We used the Skyliner to visit BW as we had never seen those units.  We walked back to the IG and were told it was down for technical difficulties.  CM said head back to BW and buses would pick up for the Skyliner resorts.  So we made our third trip down the surface of the sun(boardwalk) to wait for a bus.  We asked the CMs at BW and none of them had any info when buses might arrive.  Drivers to other locations also were not aware if any had been dispatched.  After waiting 40 minutes we called for a Lyft because at a certain point you have to take responsibility for yourself.
> 
> When we arrived at RIV I used the resort email and let them know the situation, specifically that no one at BW is tasked with directing guests and being there to assure you that transport is coming.  The GM on duty called me within 5 minutes of that email.  Very apologetic at the situation and had already issued a credit to our account that more than covered the Lyft.  He was very appreciative of the feedback and sounded sincere that it was a good idea and one that would be passed on to have BW actively participate in these situations.  I was quite satisfied that the feedback system works and the credit was just a bonus we were not expecting or fishing for.


We encountered the same with the skyliner. I think they need something in the app to tell you its down. Which in the summer seems to be often with  thunderstorms. We love the skyliner but I think they need a little polish in the protocols and more signs so guests know exactly what to do. I also wish they covered the walkway from RIV to the skyliner onto the epcot side also and not just HS.  We left feedback on the email they left us also about not liking that the drink stations and Primo Piatto and Bar Riva closed at 10pm and they called us 10 minutes later but we were already in bed that if we wanted to come down to the lobby now or in the morning they would give us some complimentary beverages at the front desk for the inconvenience. After doing some research it seems most Deluxe hotels food places close at 10pm which I'm not fond of and think it should be at least an hour after the latest park closes. A lot of people are hungry and thirst for a snack when getting back to the parks or want to fill there mugs.


----------



## sethschroeder

ChipNdale8887 said:


> After doing some research it seems most Deluxe hotels food places close at 10pm which I'm not fond of and think it should be at least an hour after the latest park closes.



These places really should be 24x7 honestly for basic drink and food options. They only need 2 CMs to cover the 10pm to 6am (when it should open) time period.

Additionally they could simply just have drink stations that are not locked down and your cup or magic band still activates the machine.


----------



## Akck

ChipNdale8887 said:


> 1 Thing I was confused by was why we did not receive house keeping on our 4th night of 6. No clean sheets or bed linens changed like we had at BLT. They did get our trash everyday but I thought on the 4th night the bed linens were supposed to be changed. They weren't. Other than that we loved our first stay at Riviera  as owners there  Our standard view had a pretty good view of the fireworks from Epcot! Photos below!



Full house keeping is only done when you stay for 8 nights or longer. Anything shorter only gets you trash and new towels for any DVC resort. I love all the pictures you’ve posted.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Akck said:


> Full house keeping is only done when you stay for 8 nights or longer. Anything shorter only gets you trash and new towels for any DVC resort. I love all the pictures you’ve posted.


Ahh okay that makes sense.  Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## Dizzydizney

We had a one bedroom in the same area.  I think we could also see the MK fireworks, but that was back in January 2020 so I could be remembering wrong.  That food looks so awesome.  
I have to say that our first stay there were no issues with the skyliner (January 2020).  No weather to deal with and no social distancing.  Our last stay December 2020 was very different.  Only family units allowed together in the gondolas and a lack of empty gondolas in the morning to go to Epcot.  That fault lies with who ever is loading them at the big transfer station.  They need to send a few empties, as nobody is getting off at Riviera....95% are staying on for Epcot.  
Totally agree that the gift shop is too small.  
Have they added a community hall yet?  We were very surprised at the lack of one....there is a big empty room beneath the lobby.  Maybe some day.
I’m glad you let them know about things that need some changes.  If nobody mentions it, they don’t know.  
Thanks for the honest review.  We own there also, along with BWV and BLT.  It is such a beautiful place.  I love BWV for its own special things and BLT for the fantastic one bedrooms and short walk to MK.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Dizzydizney said:


> We had a one bedroom in the same area.  I think we could also see the MK fireworks, but that was back in January 2020 so I could be remembering wrong.  That food looks so awesome.
> I have to say that our first stay there were no issues with the skyliner (January 2020).  No weather to deal with and no social distancing.  Our last stay December 2020 was very different.  Only family units allowed together in the gondolas and a lack of empty gondolas in the morning to go to Epcot.  That fault lies with who ever is loading them at the big transfer station.  They need to send a few empties, as nobody is getting off at Riviera....95% are staying on for Epcot.
> Totally agree that the gift shop is too small.
> Have they added a community hall yet?  We were very surprised at the lack of one....there is a big empty room beneath the lobby.  Maybe some day.
> I’m glad you let them know about things that need some changes.  If nobody mentions it, they don’t know.
> Thanks for the honest review.  We own there also, along with BWV and BLT.  It is such a beautiful place.  I love BWV for its own special things and BLT for the fantastic one bedrooms and short walk to MK.


You know I think they do have a small community hall room where u mentioned. It was pretty busy when we'd walk by on the way from the stairs from the lobby to primo piatto. I think thats where it was.  We also like BWV a lot too and just the whole crescent lake area in general.


----------



## DoughR

We're staying in a 2-bedroom preferred next month paid with cash direct through Disney. The only room request we have is that it be on floor 6-8 but the only online check-in options I have are near elevator, near lobby, near skyliner. I feel like my chances of getting a room we want is by leaving the room request option blank.

I saw that Riviera had a fax number. Would it be worthwhile to try and fax a room request to them? Would it actually get to a room assigner?


----------



## sethschroeder

DoughR said:


> We're staying in a 2-bedroom preferred next month paid with cash direct through Disney. The only room request we have is that it be on floor 6-8 but the only online check-in options I have are near elevator, near lobby, near skyliner. I feel like my chances of getting a room we want is by leaving the room request option blank.
> 
> I saw that Riviera had a fax number. Would it be worthwhile to try and fax a room request to them? Would it actually get to a room assigner?



I would call Disney and ask to have your request added or go through Touringplans.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

DoughR said:


> We're staying in a 2-bedroom preferred next month paid with cash direct through Disney. The only room request we have is that it be on floor 6-8 but the only online check-in options I have are near elevator, near lobby, near skyliner. I feel like my chances of getting a room we want is by leaving the room request option blank.
> 
> I saw that Riviera had a fax number. Would it be worthwhile to try and fax a room request to them? Would it actually get to a room assigner?


this used to work awesome with Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter. We used to get everything we asked for via fax even just a few years ago we were at Riverside and asked if they had a princess room for 1 night if it was possible to stay there and they gave us that room for 1 night. So worth a shot!


----------



## Cabius

@ChipNdale887 -- thanks for sharing those great pictures!!


----------



## jennypenny

A couple quick questions ...

Can you still ask for a blender?
Can you borrow a luggage cart to take stuff to your room yourself?
Is valet parking available yet at RR?
There's lotion in the rooms, right?

Sorry for the questions. We normally fly and don't have much with us, but this time we'll have a car and groceries and do more cooking than we normally do. I should have taken notes when we were there in April.

At least I kept all of our disney-themed masks.


----------



## tobikaye

jennypenny said:


> Can you borrow a luggage cart to take stuff to your room yourself?
> Is valet parking available yet at RR?



Valet is open and are quick to learn the name of guests.  I think 75% of the valet staff knew me by name by the third day.  

I saw many guests using the luggage carts to take items to their room themselves.  I did not use going to the room since my room was not ready when I arrived.  I did use one to take luggage to the car when we departed since it was early in the morning.


----------



## Cabius

My recent experience was at CCV and not RR but I assume the policies are consistent across DVC resorts...



jennypenny said:


> Can you still ask for a blender?


We were able to do this last week at CCV, yes.



jennypenny said:


> There's lotion in the rooms, right?


Shampoo, conditioner, and body lotion are standard amenities.


----------



## bigAWL

tobikaye said:


> Valet is open and are quick to learn the name of guests.  I think 75% of the valet staff knew me by name by the third day.
> 
> I saw many guests using the luggage carts to take items to their room themselves.  I did not use going to the room since my room was not ready when I arrived.  I did use one to take luggage to the car when we departed since it was early in the morning.


Maybe I'm missing something... is there some sort of valet parking benefit for DVC stays?  Or should I park on my own?


----------



## tobikaye

bigAWL said:


> Maybe I'm missing something... is there some sort of valet parking benefit for DVC stays?  Or should I park on my own?



I used valet because it is free for those with a handicap sticker/plate and I had my sister with me. She has a sticker and uses a mobility scooter to get around. My sister also has developmental disabilities so me dropping her off and then parking would not always work if she was anxious that day/time.

Even if I had to pay, I probably still would have done so this trip since I was on a cash reservation so it would not have been much more a night.  It rained heavily quite a bit this trip that I would have used just for that reason.  I do tend to pay for valet in many places when I have my sister with me.  I just add the cost to my budget.


----------



## havoc315

So I'll be there in less than 2 weeks... Some transportation questions for recent guests:
- What time does the skyliner start running?
-If you're among the first on the skyliner from RR to the hub, will they let you "cut the line" at the CBR hub, or have to get into the back of the line? Better to just walk to CBR at 7:15 am or take the RR skyliner to DHS?
-Skyliner to Epcot for rope drop... are they leaving some cabins open coming from CBR to RR guests, or is it taking a long time to get into an open cabin?  What time to board for Epcot rope drop? 10am good, or a bit earlier?
-What time is the first bus to Animal Kingdom? How often do the buses come?
-What time is first bus to Magic Kingdom?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Divaofdisney

We are new direct owners at RR- we are so thrilled. We are planning our first welcome home trip next December around Christmas time- which I know will be hard to book- we are wanting 2 BR for all of us 6 adults and 1 child she will be 2 by time we go. Can anyone suggest a decent standard view option and also preferred option as well. We have toured but have yet to stay here so not sure which location is best. Thanks so much. We do plan to book right at the 11 month mark. I already have the date on my calendar so I don't forget.


----------



## ninafeliz

Divaofdisney said:


> We are new direct owners at RR- we are so thrilled. We are planning our first welcome home trip next December around Christmas time- which I know will be hard to book- we are wanting 2 BR for all of us 6 adults and 1 child she will be 2 by time we go. Can anyone suggest a decent standard view option and also preferred option as well. We have toured but have yet to stay here so not sure which location is best. Thanks so much. We do plan to book right at the 11 month mark. I already have the date on my calendar so I don't forget.


For standard request high floor Epcot view- you can see the Epcot fireworks and even the MK ones (although they are very distant).  
ETA these were from 8729 and 8731 2BR Lockoff


----------



## Divaofdisney

ninafeliz said:


> For standard request high floor Epcot view- you can see the Epcot fireworks and even the MK ones (although they are very distant).  View attachment 594252View attachment 594254



thanks so much. appreciate it.


----------



## summerw

disneydreamer781 said:


> 12/14 - 12/16/21 in a Studio/Standard


Added! We will miss you by 10 days. Have a great trip!



brazzledazzler said:


> February 19-22, 2022, Deluxe Studio SV, "Welcome Home" Trip


Added! Welcome home!



ninafeliz said:


> We stayed 8 nights last week at Riviera in a 2 BR lockoff.  We got our room request of a high floor facing Epcot, we were in 8729 and 8731, exactly where we wanted to be.  Here are some random thoughts about the resort in no particular order.  However, as an overall, we loved it and are so glad we bought here!!


Great trip report! I really enjoyed reading it! And lucky draw on the room view. I'd love to see the ball from my bed. I agree about some things could be more grand for sure. In the end I never mind because I think it will help keep random traffic through the resort down and after the parks, I love that Riviera doesn't have that kind of foot traffic. Having one grand staircase out the back would look amazing though!




MamaJessie said:


> Haven't stayed there yet, only toured, but agree with so much of what you said! We were staying at BCV when we took the tour and DH didn't even want to go back to BCV after that
> 
> #9 - we arrived from Skyliner and when I saw the stairs I wasn't even sure we were at the right place to go to the lobby.  I wholeheartedly agree that the stairs are a missed opportunity (even if in the grand scheme it seems minor)
> 
> #21 It is because 8 was the CBR building they tore down for RR
> 
> #31 - I was really excited to read this then remembered you were in a 2BR and we will be in a studio when we go lol  Hope it is still an ok amount of storage because we are also driving (and I am also a chronic overpacker)
> 
> Thanks for such a detailed review!


There's tons of storage in the studio. We had 3 adults and a teen with luggage for 8 days and didn't struggle. And I'm a terrible overpacker.



Dmvoight said:


> Hello, we just purchased our first DVC contract at Riveria, and booked our stay for Dec 10-19 in a 1 Bedroom Villa preferred. We are super excited!
> 
> Can we also be added to the Be Our Guest list? Thanks!


Added! We will just miss you by a week too. Have a great Christmas trip!



bigAWL said:


> Curious what people's thoughts are on the "proper" abbreviation of the Riviera Resort is/should be, since I've seen it a few different ways on this thread.
> 
> RR
> DRR
> RIV
> 
> Personally, I like RIV (which seems to be the most popular?), but the others seem more consistent with most other resorts.


I've written both of the others, but I definitely like RIV the best. It's much more obvious to me at least.



Akck said:


> Please update our stay in January 2022.
> 
> Our original plan was to change resorts for the tower stay (January 19-23), to either BLT or AK-Kidani at 7 months and stay in a RIV deluxe studio January 23-28. Due to the skyliner being down for maintenance that week, we decided to flip our dates. Of course, a standard deluxe studio was unavailable that week, so the stalking began. In the end with many changes, we’re now locked in (booked our airfare), to a standard studio from January 17-21, with 4-day stay at AK-Kidani following.
> 
> Thanks.


Updated! Good call on the changing dates. The Skyliner is my favorite part of the resort. Best first ride of every day!



ChipNdale8887 said:


> Had our first stay at Riviera! Room 8669 Standard View Studio. We have stayed at CCV, BCV, BLT and RIV. This was our second vacation being a DVC member, we did a RIV and BLT split stay. 6 nights in a standard view RIV deluxe studio and 9 nights in a BLT standard view studio. We own at CCV and RIV. We loved the Room at Riviera. The cast members there are all very very nice. That was our favorite part of staying here. The resort is beautiful and smells amazing. We were in the east wing area. Parking is super easy.  We loved the double showers in the room. Some cons but non were deal breakers were the AC never seemed to get very cold. Out BLT room let us set it all the way down to 65 and the room was consistently cold. The software on the TV's at riviera while nice seems extremely slow. Our big con that could be a deal breaker deciding over other resorts though is the skyliner. We were huge skyliner fans before staying here but the problem we ran into was it being closed because of dark clouds or lightning. While I understand this it just doesn't seem as reliable as the monorails were at BLT. The monorail doesn't seem to shut down due to lightning at all. And we also didn't like that there is nothing in the app to be able to tell if they are running so you could walk all the way to the skyliner at the international gateway and have it be down and then have to walk all the way to  the buses at the beach club. Which was just a irk we had with it. We loved the freestyle drink machines at Riviera but I think Primo Piatto and Bar Riva both closing at 10pm is inconvenient. When you get back from the parks and its after 10 and the drink stations are closed. Pop and the Values seemed like they were opened later at least till 11pm. I just think it would be nice to have one location open for drinks and food for at least an hour after the latest park closes would be nice. The elevators seemed very fast at Riviera. We love the size of the location. I do think it is missing something, maybe a larger gift shop or a basin type shop like GF has or maybe 1 more theming aspect maybe some gondolas in the water by the edge there.



Great trip report! I agree about the drink stations. I feel like in the many years they've had the mugs, they could have figured this out for new resorts.



havoc315 said:


> So I'll be there in less than 2 weeks... Some transportation questions for recent guests:
> - What time does the skyliner start running?
> -If you're among the first on the skyliner from RR to the hub, will they let you "cut the line" at the CBR hub, or have to get into the back of the line? Better to just walk to CBR at 7:15 am or take the RR skyliner to DHS?
> -Skyliner to Epcot for rope drop... are they leaving some cabins open coming from CBR to RR guests, or is it taking a long time to get into an open cabin?  What time to board for Epcot rope drop? 10am good, or a bit earlier?
> -What time is the first bus to Animal Kingdom? How often do the buses come?
> -What time is first bus to Magic Kingdom?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I did a trip report on page 74 that lists all the times for the Skyliner and buses and what time the parks were opening. 
Yes, they usually let the first 5 families in line at RR cut the line at the hub, but it's not guaranteed. 
There have been mixed reports about cabins being left open. 



Divaofdisney said:


> We are new direct owners at RR- we are so thrilled. We are planning our first welcome home trip next December around Christmas time- which I know will be hard to book- we are wanting 2 BR for all of us 6 adults and 1 child she will be 2 by time we go. Can anyone suggest a decent standard view option and also preferred option as well. We have toured but have yet to stay here so not sure which location is best. Thanks so much. We do plan to book right at the 11 month mark. I already have the date on my calendar so I don't forget.



Basically, the rooms on the front side of the resort are Standard View and requesting an Epcot or fireworks view is popular. Staying on a high floor or close to the Skyliner or elevator are as well, but they're less necessary unless your party has mobility issues. 

The side of the resort facing the lake is Preferred View. I'd definitely request a high floor.


----------



## MomOTwins

bigAWL said:


> Maybe I'm missing something... is there some sort of valet parking benefit for DVC stays?  Or should I park on my own?


I'm pretty sure it's just Riviera that has this, but it is a paid service, not a benefit.


----------



## Cabius

MomOTwins said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just Riviera that has this, but it is a paid service, not a benefit.


I think all of the Deluxe hotels / DVC have valet parking, but it is paid. 

The DVC benefit is "free" overnight parking when staying on points.


----------



## MomOTwins

Cabius said:


> I think all of the Deluxe hotels / DVC have valet parking, but it is paid.
> 
> The DVC benefit is "free" overnight parking when staying on points.


I stand corrected: It came back in phases, and it sounds like the other hotels that used to have it have added it back.  That said, I don't think it has ever been offered at the other standalone DVC resorts: OKW/Saratoga.  Just the deluxe hotels that have a cash side/DVC side like GF, CR, BC, BWV etc.


----------



## Cabius

MomOTwins said:


> I stand corrected: It came back in phases, and it sounds like the other hotels that used to have it have added it back.  That said, I don't think it has ever been offered at the other standalone DVC resorts: OKW/Saratoga.  Just the deluxe hotels that have a cash side/DVC side like GF, CR, BC, BWV etc.


Ah, fair point! I've seen it at the shared resorts (used it at GF once, even) but haven't been to SSR/OKW so I didn't think about those. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Mike9865

Would love to be added to the BOG list.  We will be staying at Riviera 12/17-12/24, 1BR PV.


----------



## Rocketeer53

Just bought our second DVC contract for here. Our Welcome Home trip will be 2/4/22- 2/12/22. I can't wait since we bought it based off of YouTube videos.


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

Can I get on the BOG list as well?  We will be there 4/6-9 in a Tower Studio.


----------



## Sandisw

I guess I’ll add all of my booked RIV stays for the BOG list 

October 15 to 19th - SV studio (DD and her boyfriend)
October 26 to 28 - SV 2 bedroom
January 10 to 12 - SV 1 bedroom
Feb 8 to 10 - SV 1 bedroom
March 7 - SV studio
April 23 to 26 - SV studio


----------



## Mike9865

Sandisw said:


> I guess I’ll add all of my booked RIV stays for the BOG list
> 
> October 15 to 19th - SV studio (DD and her boyfriend)
> October 26 to 28 - SV 2 bedroom
> January 10 to 12 - SV 1 bedroom
> Feb 8 to 10 - SV 1 bedroom
> March 7 - SV studio
> April 23 to 26 - SV studio



Wow that's awesome!


----------



## Turn the Page

BOG list for me too please!  By the way, what does BOG stand for?

August 30 to September 6 1 Bdr SV
October 27 to 30 SV studio


----------



## Lass70

New DVC owner here! We just bought at Riviera earlier this week. 

I may have missed this info elsewhere, but is anyone staying in a RIV deluxe studio soon who might be able to measure the pull down single bed?

I’ve read everything I could find and the info is conflicting. One CM on the Disney site said they are twin size beds and another CM on the site said they are the smaller bunk size beds (there are also some who say the studio single bed is a smaller bunk size, but the 1-bdrm single bed is a larger twin).
This may not make much difference to most, but I’ve got big older boys and I want to make sure there’s room for everyone, while also maxing out the amount of vacations we can take with our points. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MomOTwins

Lass70 said:


> New DVC owner here! We just bought at Riviera earlier this week.
> 
> I may have missed this info elsewhere, but is anyone staying in a RIV deluxe studio soon who might be able to measure the pull down single bed?
> 
> I’ve read everything I could find and the info is conflicting. One CM on the Disney site said they are twin size beds and another CM on the site said they are the smaller bunk size beds (there are also some who say the studio single bed is a smaller bunk size, but the 1-bdrm single bed is a larger twin).
> This may not make much difference to most, but I’ve got big older boys and I want to make sure there’s room for everyone, while also maxing out the amount of vacations we can take with our points. Thanks in advance!


They are standard twin size.  Some of the older resorts have smaller pull downs, but RIV has twin size.


----------



## Mike9865

Lass70 said:


> New DVC owner here! We just bought at Riviera earlier this week.
> 
> I may have missed this info elsewhere, but is anyone staying in a RIV deluxe studio soon who might be able to measure the pull down single bed?
> 
> I’ve read everything I could find and the info is conflicting. One CM on the Disney site said they are twin size beds and another CM on the site said they are the smaller bunk size beds (there are also some who say the studio single bed is a smaller bunk size, but the 1-bdrm single bed is a larger twin).
> This may not make much difference to most, but I’ve got big older boys and I want to make sure there’s room for everyone, while also maxing out the amount of vacations we can take with our points. Thanks in advance!



Congrats!  Did you get them to book your welcome home stay?  It's possible for them to get you a room even if the site says it's sold out for your desired dates. Also, did you get a guaranteed week?  It doesn't cost you anything for one but it could increase resale value later for multiple reasons.


----------



## ten822

Anyone know if the store sells coffee filters for the pot in the room?  If not, what size should I bring from home?


----------



## Lass70

Mike9865 said:


> Congrats!  Did you get them to book your welcome home stay?  It's possible for them to get you a room even if the site says it's sold out for your desired dates. Also, did you get a guaranteed week?  It doesn't cost you anything for one but it could increase resale value later for multiple reasons.


Thanks!! No. My guide told me to and then when the RIV wasn’t available for Mardi Gras, I called CS and it was busy for like 3 hours. So I booked the Poly just because I was shocked it was open-that’s always been our favorite resort. Called immediately the next morning and CS told me there’s nothing she could do for me at all since I booked the Poly. So I’m on the waitlist for RIV and booked for Poly. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I’ve had worse problems.

I do think a “Welcome Home should _really _be your first stay, not your first booking. A bit of a bummer to spend 40k and have them say there will be no bigger welcome on our first stay.


----------



## CarolynFH

ten822 said:


> Anyone know if the store sells coffee filters for the pot in the room?  If not, what size should I bring from home?


The resort provides coffee in filter packets, and you can get more from housekeeping on request. If you want to bring your own grounds and filters, the pots are 10-12 cup drip pots using flat bottom filters. Studios may have the 4-cup pots, but again you can request the larger size from housekeeping. I think the tower studios have Keurig coffee makers.


----------



## JavaDuck

We stayed in a 2 bedroom and the coffee pot was 12 cups and used one of those reusable cone filter baskets.   The tower studio had a mini one cup Keurig.


----------



## jennypenny

Yes, our 2bd had a cone coffee pot with a reusable basket.

Just back from our third post-covid trip to RR and we've stayed in every room except the grand villa. Some random comments ...

* This is the first trip where we've gotten daily 'safety checks'. I don't mind them in principle, but I wish they'd just be transparent about why they are there. They come to the door and pretend they are checking on the room itself -- literally flicking light switches up and down, turning the water on and off, etc -- instead of just saying they are there to check each room for safety reasons. During covid especially, I wish they'd just come in and quickly check each room instead of touching surfaces and talking incessantly about BS. We complained to management but could tell they didn't agree.

* Skyliner was pretty reliable despite storms (although mileage varies depending on when you visit parks). When it was closed one evening, we were directed to the beach club for a bus. There was ample signage as well as several cast members directing people at the bus depot. My only complaint would be that RR was the last stop on the skyliner resorts bus, so it took almost an hour. 

* Food was pretty disappointing all around except at RR. The food there is still great and Bar Riva is my favorite place for a late night snack and drink. I wish they were open later though (after park close) but I have that complaint at every disney resort.

* Most activities are back to normal at the resort.

* We really, really missed FPs (we aren't rope droppers) so we were glad to be at RR where it's nice just to hang at the resort. 

* The pools never seemed overly crowded. This was the first time though that we experienced the afternoon pool activity thing at RR, with hula hoop competitions, loud party music, and the like. I didn't like it and it really ruined the vibe in Bar Riva. Why is that stuff necessary at the pools? 

* Housekeeping never came except to 'check' on the room. Why not at least drop off some TP??

* The skyliner seemed to have expanded their hours to 1 1/2 hours past closing. Never checked in the morning, sorry.


Overall -- We love the resort but we are an older couple with college age children. I don't know if I would have liked it as much when our kids were little and we were rope dropping parks and taking afternoon breaks. The room is fantastic compared to other older DVC resorts, but I'm not sure if the kids would have been bored at RR or it would have been necessary to rent a car. OTOH, with DME going away and more people renting a car, maybe it wouldn't matter. Dunno.

Also, we agreed we are not going back until disney gets their %$#& together. I don't mind overpaying when we have a lot of fun, but you really notice the prices when the food is bad, the rides go down too often, the ambiance is off, and the crowds are bigger than WDW is currently equipped to handle. Maybe because we've been DVC members for almost 20 years we notice what's missing more than other people. Not sure. But whatever the reason, lower your expectations if you have a trip planned ... RR is great but the rest of disney is still a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Rick195275

jennypenny said:


> Yes, our 2bd had a cone coffee pot with a reusable basket.
> 
> Just back from our third post-covid trip to RR and we've stayed in every room except the grand villa. Some random comments ...
> 
> * This is the first trip where we've gotten daily 'safety checks'. I don't mind them in principle, but I wish they'd just be transparent about why they are there. They come to the door and pretend they are checking on the room itself -- literally flicking light switches up and down, turning the water on and off, etc -- instead of just saying they are there to check each room for safety reasons. During covid especially, I wish they'd just come in and quickly check each room instead of touching surfaces and talking incessantly about BS. We complained to management but could tell they didn't agree.
> 
> * Skyliner was pretty reliable despite storms (although mileage varies depending on when you visit parks). When it was closed one evening, we were directed to the beach club for a bus. There was ample signage as well as several cast members directing people at the bus depot. My only complaint would be that RR was the last stop on the skyliner resorts bus, so it took almost an hour.
> 
> * Food was pretty disappointing all around except at RR. The food there is still great and Bar Riva is my favorite place for a late night snack and drink. I wish they were open later though (after park close) but I have that complaint at every disney resort.
> 
> * Most activities are back to normal at the resort.
> 
> * We really, really missed FPs (we aren't rope droppers) so we were glad to be at RR where it's nice just to hang at the resort.
> 
> * The pools never seemed overly crowded. This was the first time though that we experienced the afternoon pool activity thing at RR, with hula hoop competitions, loud party music, and the like. I didn't like it and it really ruined the vibe in Bar Riva. Why is that stuff necessary at the pools?
> 
> * Housekeeping never came except to 'check' on the room. Why not at least drop off some TP??
> 
> * The skyliner seemed to have expanded their hours to 1 1/2 hours past closing. Never checked in the morning, sorry.
> 
> 
> Overall -- We love the resort but we are an older couple with college age children. I don't know if I would have liked it as much when our kids were little and we were rope dropping parks and taking afternoon breaks. The room is fantastic compared to other older DVC resorts, but I'm not sure if the kids would have been bored at RR or it would have been necessary to rent a car. OTOH, with DME going away and more people renting a car, maybe it wouldn't matter. Dunno.
> 
> Also, we agreed we are not going back until disney gets their %$#& together. I don't mind overpaying when we have a lot of fun, but you really notice the prices when the food is bad, the rides go down too often, the ambiance is off, and the crowds are bigger than WDW is currently equipped to handle. Maybe because we've been DVC members for almost 20 years we notice what's missing more than other people. Not sure. But whatever the reason, lower your expectations if you have a trip planned ... RR is great but the rest of disney is still a bit of a letdown.


Those activities happen at all disney resorts by the pool mid day from deluxe to value. Sometimes it’s in an area just outside the pool, like at poly they do stuff next to the pool and then take the hula hoops to the beach just outside the gate for more room. I’m not sure for how many of the 20 years you’ve been a member but that’s been my experience in the last 5ish years between dvc and other resorts. Don’t remember them from when I was a kid but maybe I’ve just forgotten lol. Not at all being snarky but maybe you just happened to time it right in the past? Or if you’re a quiet pool person that would explain it also as it’s always by the feature pool.


----------



## xfiles3010

Does the gift shop sell case or 12 pack of bottled water?  If so, how much is the cost?  TIA


----------



## starfrenzy

The studios have 12-cup coffee makers too.


----------



## Helvetica

xfiles3010 said:


> Does the gift shop sell case or 12 pack of bottled water?  If so, how much is the cost?  TIA



They sell Dasani 8 Packs (12 Ounce) for $4.50

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...rts/Riviera_Grocery_Order_Form_2019-12-13.pdf


----------



## kristenrice

We are approaching the 60-day window for our first stay at Riviera and I was thinking about adding a request to our reservation.  We have a preferred studio booked and I have used the TouringPlans room request in the past with pretty decent luck.  I am not too concerned with location since we are only going to be there for 2 nights, but I am more worried about "noisy" neighbors.  That being said, is there any significant difference between a dedicated studio and a lock-off studio as far as noise level goes?  I see that the connecting door is in the entryway so it is about as far off from the living area as possible so I assume that helps keep the neighbor noise to a minimum.  Is there any other major differences between a lock-off studio and a dedicated studio that I am not considering??


----------



## Akck

When we stayed in December, we heard no noise from the other room. In fact, the only time we heard anything was when we opened the sliding patio door and heard the road noises.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Lass70 said:


> Thanks!! No. My guide told me to and then when the RIV wasn’t available for Mardi Gras, I called CS and it was busy for like 3 hours. So I booked the Poly just because I was shocked it was open-that’s always been our favorite resort. Called immediately the next morning and CS told me there’s nothing she could do for me at all since I booked the Poly. So I’m on the waitlist for RIV and booked for Poly. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I’ve had worse problems.
> 
> I do think a “Welcome Home should _really _be your first stay, not your first booking. A bit of a bummer to spend 40k and have them say there will be no bigger welcome on our first stay.



This happened to me too. There was a ~2 week delay to schedule a welcome home call, and by then the 7 month window for a stay (Aulani) I needed opened up. I booked it myself at that 7 month mark, having no idea that would prohibit me from having member services help me book my first home resort stay (Riviera). It was honestly never explained to me that it would be a problem and it never crossed my mind that using the points I paid for that were now sitting in my account would penalize me in some way.

My guide was great and helped me push back (she didn't realize it would be an issue either). In the end member services did assist with my welcome home Riviera booking. YMMV, but just my experience.

IMO it is a silly policy anyway.


----------



## xfiles3010

Helvetica said:


> They sell Dasani 8 Packs (12 Ounce) for $4.50
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...rts/Riviera_Grocery_Order_Form_2019-12-13.pdf


Thank  you!!


----------



## summerw

Mike9865 said:


> Would love to be added to the BOG list.  We will be staying at Riviera 12/17-12/24, 1BR PV.


Added! Have a great Christmas trip!



Rocketeer53 said:


> Just bought our second DVC contract for here. Our Welcome Home trip will be 2/4/22- 2/12/22. I can't wait since we bought it based off of YouTube videos.


Would you like me to add your to our Be Our Guest list in post 3? Congrats and welcome home!



SoCalDCLfan said:


> Can I get on the BOG list as well?  We will be there 4/6-9 in a Tower Studio.


Added! I'd love to hear about how you like the tower room!



Sandisw said:


> I guess I’ll add all of my booked RIV stays for the BOG list
> 
> October 15 to 19th - SV studio (DD and her boyfriend)
> October 26 to 28 - SV 2 bedroom
> January 10 to 12 - SV 1 bedroom
> Feb 8 to 10 - SV 1 bedroom
> March 7 - SV studio
> April 23 to 26 - SV studio



What?!? I would love have this list of booked stays!! Added, also I am so jealous.  



Turn the Page said:


> August 30 to September 6 1 Bdr SV
> October 27 to 30 SV studio



Added! 



Lass70 said:


> New DVC owner here! We just bought at Riviera earlier this week.
> 
> I may have missed this info elsewhere, but is anyone staying in a RIV deluxe studio soon who might be able to measure the pull down single bed?
> 
> I’ve read everything I could find and the info is conflicting. One CM on the Disney site said they are twin size beds and another CM on the site said they are the smaller bunk size beds (there are also some who say the studio single bed is a smaller bunk size, but the 1-bdrm single bed is a larger twin).
> This may not make much difference to most, but I’ve got big older boys and I want to make sure there’s room for everyone, while also maxing out the amount of vacations we can take with our points. Thanks in advance!



Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## princessophiali

We will be there 11/12-11/19 in a studio. Can we be added to the list as well? We bought in 2019 and this will be our first stay at RR...we can't wait!


----------



## havoc315

Just checked in, our first visit. Delay in our room being ready.  Did not get our requested room, instead getting a mediocre preferred view. But gorgeous resort, beautiful room. Had a fantastic first night meal at Sebastian’s next door.

We are here for a week, if anyone has any questions.


----------



## karen4546

starfrenzy said:


> The studios have 12-cup coffee makers too.


I think the Tower studios have a Keurig.  I won't know for certain until October, but all the videos that I have watched on the Tower studio-Keurig.


----------



## starfrenzy

I meant the regular studios.


----------



## BradW

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> Sandisw: Feb 8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May
> 
> June*
> summerw: June 3-10, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> *July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December
> 
> 
> PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom




Ivy and Brad Wilhelm, 2/01/2021 - 2/5/21 - welcome home trip 1 Bedroom preferred view


----------



## csmommy

We will be there, Tower Studio, Sept 12-14. First time & looking forward to it & eating at Topolino's for dinner!


----------



## jamesweikamp

BradW said:


> Ivy and Brad Wilhelm, 2/01/2021 - 2/5/21 - welcome home trip 1 Bedroom preferred view



See you there (for one day anyway -- we are there 12/4 - 12/11)!


----------



## summerw

princessophiali said:


> 11/12-11/19 in a studio


Added! 



BradW said:


> 2/01/2021 - 2/5/21 - welcome home trip 1 Bedroom preferred view


Welcome home!! Added!




csmommy said:


> We will be there, Tower Studio, Sept 12-14. First time & looking forward to it & eating at Topolino's for dinner!


Did you want to be added to the Be Our Guest List in post 3? And that's coming up soon!


----------



## csmommy

summerw said:


> Added!
> 
> 
> Welcome home!! Added!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want to be added to the Be Our Guest List in post 3? And that's coming up soon!



Yes thank you! Our trip starts at BLT in 14 days, can't wait!!


----------



## havoc315

So some celebrity news --- A-listers don't just stay at the Grand Floridian. Tracey Morgan and his family have been staying at the Riviera at least the last few days.  Saw him twice at Toppolino's and once at the elevators.


----------



## karen4546

havoc315 said:


> So some celebrity news --- A-listers don't just stay at the Grand Floridian. Tracey Morgan and his family have been staying at the Riviera at least the last few days.  Saw him twice at Toppolino's and once at the elevators.


That is interesting.  Do you know if The Riviera will ever have room service?


----------



## havoc315

karen4546 said:


> That is interesting.  Do you know if The Riviera will ever have room service?



I wouldn't expect it.

BUT, I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW someday institute their own on-property grubhub service. Get delivery to your hotel from multiple on-site restaurants.  Just like Disney tried their own Minnie Vans in response to Uber.


----------



## karen4546

havoc315 said:


> I wouldn't expect it.
> 
> BUT, I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW someday institute their own on-property grubhub service. Get delivery to your hotel from multiple on-site restaurants.  Just like Disney tried their own Minnie Vans in response to Uber.


We actually ordered from Uber eats a few times in October and November.  We ordered from Earl of Sandwich both trips and it was still warm when it arrived.


----------



## havoc315

karen4546 said:


> We actually ordered from Uber eats a few times in October and November.  We ordered from Earl of Sandwich both trips and it was still warm when it arrived.



Exactly why I suspect Disney will eventually institute something similar. Why let those dollars go to a third party.


----------



## Akck

karen4546 said:


> That is interesting.  Do you know if The Riviera will ever have room service?



Pre-Covid, it was reported that some CMs were hoping it would eventually happen. I wouldn’t expect it to happen for a long time, if ever now.


----------



## LuvDisney09

Hi Everyone,  after alot of stalking I was able to score a 1 bedroom standard view for our upcoming trip.. 
Any suggestions for room requests? 
TIA


----------



## summerw

csmommy said:


> Yes thank you! Our trip starts at BLT in 14 days, can't wait!!



Added! 14 days! I wish. We're still over 100. Have the best time! I'd love to hear about your trip after!


----------



## Akck

LuvDisney09 said:


> Hi Everyone,  after alot of stalking I was able to score a 1 bedroom standard view for our upcoming trip..
> Any suggestions for room requests?
> TIA



I would say a high floor on the west end. You’d have a good view of the Epcot fireworks.


----------



## summerw

LuvDisney09 said:


> Hi Everyone,  after alot of stalking I was able to score a 1 bedroom standard view for our upcoming trip..
> Any suggestions for room requests?
> TIA



I usually contact member services and request an Epcot fireworks view since that's what I care about most, but a high floor is nice as is close to an elevator.


----------



## LuvDisney09

Thanks for the suggestions kids would love a fireworks view.


----------



## DoughR

havoc315 said:


> So some celebrity news --- A-listers don't just stay at the Grand Floridian. Tracey Morgan and his family have been staying at the Riviera at least the last few days.  Saw him twice at Toppolino's and once at the elevators.


We first saw him at MK on Saturday then later when we were waiting for the Magical Express at the porte cochere!


----------



## titaniumfemme

Apologies if this isn't the right thread for my question -- it's pretty specific, and I'm hoping someone can help.  My partner and I will be staying at the Riviera September 22-26.  I was wondering if Le Petit Cafe (or Primo Piatto) serves an iced Americano?  I've looked at photos of the Le Petit Cafe menu and don't see it, but I'm hoping someone has experience with trying to order it.  Again, apologies for this extraordinarily specific question and many thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Dicentras

titaniumfemme said:


> Apologies if this isn't the right thread for my question -- it's pretty specific, and I'm hoping someone can help.  My partner and I will be staying at the Riviera September 22-26.  I was wondering if Le Petit Cafe (or Primo Piatto) serves an iced Americano?  I've looked at photos of the Le Petit Cafe menu and don't see it, but I'm hoping someone has experience with trying to order it.  Again, apologies for this extraordinarily specific question and many thanks for any assistance.



I know this one!  Lol - yes!
This is my drink as well, I asked if they could make it and the barista looked at me like I was insane for even asking and was like “oh yes, of course.”


----------



## titaniumfemme

Dicentras said:


> I know this one!  Lol - yes!
> This is my drink as well, I asked if they could make it and the barista looked at me like I was insane for even asking and was like “oh yes, of course.”


Thank you so much—and for understanding how important getting our drink is!


----------



## Lakegirl

Checking in in 12 days and was going to do online check in.  we have a standard studio booked.  Hoping for an Epcot view what would you choose as my only choice is…. Near Elevator, near Lobby or near skyline?  TIA.


----------



## sethschroeder

Lakegirl said:


> Checking in in 12 days and was going to do online check in.  we have a standard studio booked.  Hoping for an Epcot view what would you choose as my only choice is…. Near Elevator, near Lobby or near skyline?  TIA.



You want near skyliner and high floor.

Closer to skyliner = best view of Epcot
Higher floor = better view of Epcot


----------



## jamesweikamp

Lakegirl said:


> Checking in in 12 days and was going to do online check in.  we have a standard studio booked.  Hoping for an Epcot view what would you choose as my only choice is…. Near Elevator, near Lobby or near skyline?  TIA.



I would do online check-in but don't make any preference selections. Instead, call or chat member services and ask for what you want (high floor/Epcot view). The below map might help as well.


----------



## Transferteck

Pixie Dust was truly sprinkled on us today. We had a Tower Studio booked for our 2 night stay and we were upgraded to a 1 bedroom. It’s DW’s 50th Birthday and this was such a nice surprise. We have a few more stays coming up where we are in the tower and looking forward to that opportunity.  Let’s face it any room in this resort is fantastic and the quiet pool was amazing this morning as we waited for our room. Looking forward to dinner tonight upstairs.


----------



## TwingleMum

Is it too late to score those cute skyliner mugs and ornaments??? Also can we visit if we don't have ressies?? We were not able to book for this upcoming trip but are staying at SSR.


----------



## PetePanMan

Does anyone happen to know if you can request a Kuerig single serve coffee maker for a preferred studio (I understand  they come stocked with regular pot coffee maker for these rooms ).  Thanks for any info.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

We are staying Nov 4 - 11 if you can add us to this list.


----------



## LSchrow

We'll be there in almost 60 days, if you can add us:
Nov 7-9 1 bdrm SV (then BWV 11/9-20)
thx!


----------



## MikeRx

We are going to be at there in a standard studio October 8-10 as part of a split stay (October 3-8 at our Poly home). The 50% point borrowing issue got us, but we decided to make lemonade and try the RR as a DVC discounted cash reservation to close out our trip!
It will be my MILs 83rd birthday on the 8th and we will celebrate at Topolino's. The RR portion of the split stay is still a secret for our 13 yo son, as he fell in live with the RR when we toured last October, he will be thrilled!
Mike


----------



## OneOftheB's

We'll be back home May 28-31, 2022 in a 1BR standard view.  Can't wait to return!


----------



## Sparky984

We bought Riviera sight unseen which is kinda crazy for us. DVC made most sense if we could get the blue card and Riviera was the best priced given the promos at the time for any place we’d consider for a home.

We had some extra points since we didn’t travel last year so we upgraded to a 1 BR for our first Riviera stay and I don’t know how we will ever go back to a studio! Is this how add-on problems begin? Might be my favorite location with the skyliner! Our old favorite pre DVC was WL because of the boat to MK which is great for sleepy kids when you don’t have to breakdown the stroller. However skyliner to two parks is better than a boat to one.

The food was great, the grounds were very nice. We lucked into an Epcot fireworks view which the kids especially loved. It had just about everything we could want in a DVC hotel.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Yes, that’s how addonitis starts.  Very hard to go back to a studio, although the studios at RR are quite roomy and bright.  There isn’t too much out there resale wise at RR.


----------



## Sparky984

Dizzydizney said:


> Yes, that’s how addonitis starts.  Very hard to go back to a studio, although the studios at RR are quite roomy and bright.  There isn’t too much out there resale wise at RR.



There was a 50 point contract with our use year that got snatched up today. I don’t know if I want resale restrictions both ways though. We’re already excluded from RR with our BRV contract.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Sparky984 said:


> There was a 50 point contract with our use year that got snatched up today. I don’t know if I want resale restrictions both ways though. We’re already excluded from RR with our BRV contract.


I misunderstood, I thought you bought Riviera sight unseen direct not resale.  But not a bad place to be “stuck at”.  Many argue that it’s too pointy, but if you get standard view or a tower room, it’s nearly the same as GF.  Granted it’s no BWV  point-wise....can’t beat that place for points and location.


----------



## Sparky984

Dizzydizney said:


> I misunderstood, I thought you bought Riviera sight unseen direct not resale.  But not a bad place to be “stuck at”.  Many argue that it’s too pointy, but if you get standard view or a tower room, it’s nearly the same as GF.  Granted it’s no BWV  point-wise....can’t beat that place for points and location.


You had it the first time. We bought RR direct and BRV resale. I’d like more RR at a resale price but I dont want to be included in both restricted from RR and have to use RR. Id like a little more flexibility than that but that’s only going to happen if we add on direct.


----------



## Lass70

TwingleMum said:


> Is it too late to score those cute skyliner mugs and ornaments??? Also can we visit if we don't have ressies?? We were not able to book for this upcoming trip but are staying at SSR.


We were there yesterday. The ornaments are still in-stock. Also, you can request a DVC tour without a reservation so you can tour the resort. We had reservations at Topolino's but arrived early to ask the DVC CMs if we could see the rooms. He was very nice and thorough and we're even more excited about our purchase now. We bought Riviera direct at the beginning of August but had never been there until yesterday. Did NOT disappoint!


----------



## elsbit

Does anyone have a current recreation guide/posted sign photo of the current activities and times? TIA!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

elsbit said:


> Does anyone have a current recreation guide/posted sign photo of the current activities and times? TIA!


Here you go!


----------



## elsbit

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here you go!



Thank you!!


----------



## MeLaNie9

DS x2 and I will be staying at RR on a split stay in Oct - 2 nights at SSR then 2 nights at RR.
I noted when looking at various QS menus that a notice now pops up that says Primo Piatto is only for those staying at the resort now.  I have eaten there multiple times for lunch or dinner for a break from Epcot or DHS in the past when not staying there (this Oct trip will be my first stay at RR).  But, every time I have done this, it has been virtually empty. Are they doing this because it has become too busy because of folks doing this? How do they enforce this?
I actually noticed this same notice for Contempo Cafe on a visit earlier in the year. 
Right now, we are planning Primo Piatto for dinner on the night we check in there, but after looking at QS options in DHS (they got rid of everthing we liked at Docking Bay) was thinking of lunch there (which would be while we are at SSR).


----------



## CarolynFH

MeLaNie9 said:


> DS x2 and I will be staying at RR on a split stay in Oct - 2 nights at SSR then 2 nights at RR.
> I noted when looking at various QS menus that a notice now pops up that says Primo Piatto is only for those staying at the resort now.  I have eaten there multiple times for lunch or dinner for a break from Epcot or DHS in the past when not staying there (this Oct trip will be my first stay at RR).  But, every time I have done this, it has been virtually empty. Are they doing this because it has become too busy because of folks doing this? How do they enforce this?
> I actually noticed this same notice for Contempo Cafe on a visit earlier in the year.
> Right now, we are planning Primo Piatto for dinner on the night we check in there, but after looking at QS options in DHS (they got rid of everthing we liked at Docking Bay) was thinking of lunch there (which would be while we are at SSR).


They've done that to discourage people from making Mobile Orders there in order to drive in and park and then take Skyliner from RIV or walk from CR to the parks. I've read that if you simply click to close that notice you can still place a mobile order.  Or if you're actually at RIV (arrived via Disney transportation) you can place a mobile order.


----------



## jdd

We're new owners as of August and just booked our Welcome Home stay for Feb 19-22 in a deluxe studio, standard view.  So excited for our first trip as DVC owners!!


----------



## brazzledazzler

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May
> 
> June*
> summerw: June 3-10, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> *July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December
> 
> 
> PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom



Add me again!

brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV


----------



## brazzledazzler

jdd said:


> We're new owners as of August and just booked our Welcome Home stay for Feb 19-22 in a deluxe studio, standard view.  So excited for our first trip as DVC owners!!



That’s our Welcome Home stay too! We bought in July! Howdy  neighbor & congrats!

If you see a redheaded mom chasing as toddler, it might be me! (3 year olds have so much energy!!!)


----------



## jdd

brazzledazzler said:


> That’s our Welcome Home stay too! We bought in July! Howdy  neighbor & congrats!
> 
> If you see a redheaded mom chasing as toddler, it might be me! (3 year olds have so much energy!!!)


That's great!  We will definitely say hi if we see you!  My days of chasing 3 year-olds is over (well, maybe someday as a grandma   ) but I remember what it's like. You have lots of fun Disney years ahead   My youngest son will be in Disney with his high school choral group that weekend so we thought this would be the perfect time for our first RR stay.


----------



## brazzledazzler

jdd said:


> That's great!  We will definitely say hi if we see you!  My days of chasing 3 year-olds is over (well, maybe someday as a grandma   ) but I remember what it's like. You have lots of fun Disney years ahead   My youngest son will be in Disney with his high school choral group that weekend so we thought this would be the perfect time for our first RR stay.



That’s so cool for your grandson and definitely a great weekend for a Disney vacation! Will he be performing at one of the parks?

We have a 3-year-old and a 4-month-old, so..many years ahead at Disney with these kiddos. I need to learn how to take it a bit slower 

Have a great stay!!


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

-


----------



## summerw

PetePanMan said:


> Does anyone happen to know if you can request a Kuerig single serve coffee maker for a preferred studio (I understand  they come stocked with regular pot coffee maker for these rooms ).  Thanks for any info.


I'm sure it would depend on if they have any extras. The staff is so great there, I don't think it would hurt to ask.



ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> We are staying Nov 4 - 11 if you can add us to this list.


Added! If you'd like me to add your room category, I can. 



LSchrow said:


> Nov 7-9 1 bdrm SV


Added!



MikeRx said:


> We are going to be at there in a standard studio October 8-10 as part of a split stay (October 3-8 at our Poly home). The 50% point borrowing issue got us, but we decided to make lemonade and try the RR as a DVC discounted cash reservation to close out our trip!
> It will be my MILs 83rd birthday on the 8th and we will celebrate at Topolino's. The RR portion of the split stay is still a secret for our 13 yo son, as he fell in live with the RR when we toured last October, he will be thrilled!
> Mike


That's a great birthday dinner and exciting for the 13 year old! Did you want me to add you to the Be Our Guest list? 



OneOftheB's said:


> We'll be back home May 28-31, 2022 in a 1BR standard view.  Can't wait to return!


Congrats! Would you like me to add you to the Be Our Guest List?



Sparky984 said:


> We bought Riviera sight unseen which is kinda crazy for us. DVC made most sense if we could get the blue card and Riviera was the best priced given the promos at the time for any place we’d consider for a home.
> 
> We had some extra points since we didn’t travel last year so we upgraded to a 1 BR for our first Riviera stay and I don’t know how we will ever go back to a studio! Is this how add-on problems begin? Might be my favorite location with the skyliner! Our old favorite pre DVC was WL because of the boat to MK which is great for sleepy kids when you don’t have to breakdown the stroller. However skyliner to two parks is better than a boat to one.
> 
> The food was great, the grounds were very nice. We lucked into an Epcot fireworks view which the kids especially loved. It had just about everything we could want in a DVC hotel.


That is exactly how add-on problems begin! Lol. The studios are beautiful, but we added on more points after staying in the 1-bedroom. We had a view of the Skyliner, Epcot and HS. We bought sight unseen too though for the first set of points. Between the Skyliner and the aesthetic, we all knew we would love it! Congrats!



MeLaNie9 said:


> DS x2 and I will be staying at RR on a split stay in Oct - 2 nights at SSR then 2 nights at RR.
> I noted when looking at various QS menus that a notice now pops up that says Primo Piatto is only for those staying at the resort now.  I have eaten there multiple times for lunch or dinner for a break from Epcot or DHS in the past when not staying there (this Oct trip will be my first stay at RR).  But, every time I have done this, it has been virtually empty. Are they doing this because it has become too busy because of folks doing this? How do they enforce this?
> I actually noticed this same notice for Contempo Cafe on a visit earlier in the year.
> Right now, we are planning Primo Piatto for dinner on the night we check in there, but after looking at QS options in DHS (they got rid of everthing we liked at Docking Bay) was thinking of lunch there (which would be while we are at SSR).



Would you like me to add you to the Be Our Guest List? 



jdd said:


> We're new owners as of August and just booked our Welcome Home stay for Feb 19-22 in a deluxe studio, standard view.  So excited for our first trip as DVC owners!!


Welcome Home! Would you like me to add your to the Be Our Guest List?



brazzledazzler said:


> May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV


Added! We love going that time of year!


----------



## brazzledazzler

summerw said:


> Added! We love going that time of year!



May is great! Lower crowds, nice weather for pools and points are reasonable!

I’m hoping to get to Topolino’s for breakfast on one of our RIV stays next year & finally get a Frozen Rosé at Bar Riva!


----------



## summerw

brazzledazzler said:


> May is great! Lower crowds, nice weather for pools and points are reasonable!
> 
> I’m hoping to get to Topolino’s for breakfast on one of our RIV stays next year & finally get a Frozen Rosé at Bar Riva!


Froze is so good! We haven’t done breakfast yet because I have a 12 year old who is currently too cool for character meals.  He has to go with grandpa and grandma in June though. Lol


----------



## bigAWL

Wife and I had a great first-time stay at Riviera from Sep 8-11.  Here are some of my quick thoughts.

Resort is beautiful, and we loved our preferred view of the lake from the 6th floor.
1BR villa was nice, but not sure why we didn't love the layout.  Having bathrooms between the living room and bedroom seemed awkward.
Skyliner worked well for us when we needed it, but it was certainly down whenever there was lightning in the area.  Basically no wait in either direction in the middle of the day.  But when we were trying to rope drop Hollywood Studios, we seriously underestimated the line at the transfer station.  You'll want to be getting on the skyliner at least 45 min, and preferably 60 min before park opens.
Side note: I never knew how beautiful it would be to walk around Caribbean Beach Resort.  I don't think I've ever actually visited a moderate resort before.
Topolino's dinner was the best Disney World meal we've ever had (not including V&A's).  We had the Gnocchi (very savory and delicious) and Heirloom Tomato (super refreshing), which were both really good.  Then we went with the Filet Mignon and Tomahawk Veal Chop.  Both were amazingly tender and amazingly flavorful.  We finished with the Warm Valrhona Chocolate Cake, which was of course delicious, too.  Bonus Epcot fireworks view from the terrace.


----------



## bigAWL

Some resort photos I took while exploring the RIV.


----------



## bigAWL

Here's all the Riviera merch I found in La Boutique:


----------



## bigAWL

And here are some of the posted activities and venue hours of operation:

Feature Pool:

Primo Piatto:

Bar Riva:

La Boutique:
I guess I didn't get the hours for Le Petite Cafe.  Sorry.


----------



## bigAWL

And finally, here was our 1BR preferred view.


----------



## CarolynFH

bigAWL said:


> Having bathrooms between the living room and bedroom seemed awkward.


Maybe a little awkward when there's just two of you, but if you have three people sleeping in the living room as well as two in the bedroom, it's better than having the bathroom entrance through the bedroom only!


----------



## brazzledazzler

bigAWL said:


> And finally, here was our 1BR preferred view.
> View attachment 605066
> View attachment 605067
> View attachment 605068
> View attachment 605069
> View attachment 605070
> View attachment 605072
> View attachment 605071
> View attachment 605073
> View attachment 605075
> View attachment 605076



The 1 bedroom seems so spacious compared to other resorts! Wow.


----------



## kandlsutton

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021*
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV



Add for Dec 11-18, 2021 2BR-P

Thanks


----------



## bigAWL

bigAWL said:


> Wife and I had a great first-time stay at Riviera from Sep 8-11.  Here are some of my quick thoughts.
> 
> Resort is beautiful, and we loved our preferred view of the lake from the 6th floor.
> 1BR villa was nice, but not sure why we didn't love the layout.  Having bathrooms between the living room and bedroom seemed awkward.
> Skyliner worked well for us when we needed it, but it was certainly down whenever there was lightning in the area.  Basically no wait in either direction in the middle of the day.  But when we were trying to rope drop Hollywood Studios, we seriously underestimated the line at the transfer station.  You'll want to be getting on the skyliner at least 45 min, and preferably 60 min before park opens.
> Side note: I never knew how beautiful it would be to walk around Caribbean Beach Resort.  I don't think I've ever actually visited a moderate resort before.
> Topolino's dinner was the best Disney World meal we've ever had (not including V&A's).  We had the Gnocchi (very savory and delicious) and Heirloom Tomato (super refreshing), which were both really good.  Then we went with the Filet Mignon and Tomahawk Veal Chop.  Both were amazingly tender and amazingly flavorful.  We finished with the Warm Valrhona Chocolate Cake, which was of course delicious, too.  Bonus Epcot fireworks view from the terrace.
> View attachment 605036


I forgot to mention the asparagus that appears in this filet mignon photo was a special order by my wife when she saw they normally accompany the Diver Scallops.  She reported that the asparagus, too, was superb.


----------



## jdd

summerw said:


> Welcome Home! Would you like me to add your to the Be Our Guest List?


Thank you!  And yes, please 
bigAWL, thanks for all the great photos, makes me even more excited for our trip!


----------



## jdd

brazzledazzler said:


> That’s so cool for your grandson and definitely a great weekend for a Disney vacation! Will he be performing at one of the parks?
> 
> We have a 3-year-old and a 4-month-old, so..many years ahead at Disney with these kiddos. I need to learn how to take it a bit slower
> 
> Have a great stay!!


It's actually my son, not my grandson , but yes it should be a great weekend! They're performing at Disney Springs but will have a few days in the parks, so should be a fun time. We've been doing Disney since my oldest was 4 and he's now 24 (don't know where the years went...)  and we loved every trip - enjoy!!


----------



## brazzledazzler

jdd said:


> It's actually my son, not my grandson , but yes it should be a great weekend! They're performing at Disney Springs but will have a few days in the parks, so should be a fun time. We've been doing Disney since my oldest was 4 and he's now 24 (don't know where the years went...)  and we loved every trip - enjoy!!



Oops! I misread! Apologies!

What a cool experience for him. I’m glad that guests at Disney Springs will get to hear his performance. I always love the live music at Disney Springs. Break a leg to him & enjoy the trip!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Does anyone know if they're still doing the skyliner scavenger hunt?


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

iheartglaciers said:


> Does anyone know if they're still doing the skyliner scavenger hunt?


I have never heard of that!  That sounds like it could be cool!  I thought I would not be able to ride the Skyliner, as I am not comfortable with heights, but I rode it 3 times last week on my trip, and felt very comfortable and enjoyed it.  So I would recommend to others not comfortable with heights to give it a try.


----------



## CWTC

We are staying at BCV next month but have ADRs for Topolinos.  Is the Voyageurs’ Lounge open in the lobby if we want to plan on coming a bit early and have a cocktail there??

Thanks!


----------



## bigAWL

summerw said:


> *Welcome Home, fellow Riviera owners! Find reviews, info and other fans here!*
> 
> *Topolino’s Terrace*
> *Breakfast*: 7:30 am - 11:00 am
> *Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> 
> *Primo Piatto*
> 7:00 am - Midnight
> 
> *Bar Riva*
> 11 am - 9 pm
> 
> *Le Petit Cafe*
> 6 am - 10 pm
> 
> *La Boutique
> 
> Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play*
> 7 am - 8 pm
> 
> *Beau Soleil Pool*
> 7 am - 11 pm
> 
> *Athlétique Fitness Center*
> Open 24 Hours
> 
> *Eventi Room & Other Activities*


I just wanted to point out that the hours of operation of many Riviera venues are currently different from what was posted back when they opened the resort, and still listed in the original post of this thread.  Current hours I could find are listed below with updates in *red*.

*Topolino’s Terrace
Breakfast*: 7:30 am - *12:15 pm* 
*Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 9:30 pm 

*Primo Piatto*
7:00 am - *10:00 pm

Bar Riva*
11 am - *10 pm

Le Petit Café*
*7 am - 9 pm*

*La Boutique
8:30 - 10 pm

Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play
10 am - 10 pm

Beau Soleil Pool*
7 am - 11 pm

*Athlétique Fitness Center*
Open 24 Hours

*Eventi Room & Other Activities
3 pm - 10 pm*


----------



## bigAWL

CWTC said:


> We are staying at BCV next month but have ADRs for Topolinos.  Is the Voyageurs’ Lounge open in the lobby if we want to plan on coming a bit early and have a cocktail there??
> 
> Thanks!


The lounge seems to be open for seating basically 24 hours a day.  Grab something from Le Petit Café until 9pm and you should be good to go.  

There also should be a lounge upstairs inside Topolino's, but I can't say if they are seating guests there currently.  If it's open, and the weather is nice, it might be better to go straight there, and you could take advantage of the outdoor terrace before dinner.


----------



## ninafeliz

brazzledazzler said:


> The 1 bedroom seems so spacious compared to other resorts! Wow.


When we purchased Riviera we went from the preview room of copper creek directly to the Riviera one.  The difference was amazing, kind of walking into a deluxe resort room after being in a value resort room- it was and felt so much bigger.  We had thought we would prefer copper creek as far as the room went, but it was the opposite.  

Them for our stay on July, we spent one night in a 2BR at BCV before switching to a 2BR at Riviera, and it was similar. Riviera was so much bigger, and also set up better and nicer.

There are certainly things that are better about other resorts, but room size and room setup/amenities are things that the riviera is unmatched in.


----------



## TinkB278

Are they still putting multiple parties in the Skyliner together? If so, is it possible to request your own?


----------



## brazzledazzler

ninafeliz said:


> When we purchased Riviera we went from the preview room of copper creek directly to the Riviera one.  The difference was amazing, kind of walking into a deluxe resort room after being in a value resort room- it was and felt so much bigger.  We had thought we would prefer copper creek as far as the room went, but it was the opposite.
> 
> Them for our stay on July, we spent one night in a 2BR at BCV before switching to a 2BR at Riviera, and it was similar. Riviera was so much bigger, and also set up better and nicer.
> 
> There are certainly things that are better about other resorts, but room size and room setup/amenities are things that the riviera is unmatched in.



We also toured CCV on the same day we toured RIV. My husband and I love Wilderness Lodge, and I honestly thought we would buy at CCV.

The rooms at CCV feel very tiny compared to RIV. We had very little room for our double stroller in the studio.

RIV, felt huge and luxurious and upscale. The resort felt a lot more intimate than WL. I was impressed by the room designs at RIV and I can’t wait to stay there next year!

2BRs were massive! Enjoy


----------



## jamesweikamp

brazzledazzler said:


> We also toured CCV on the same day we toured RIV. My husband and I love Wilderness Lodge, and I honestly thought we would buy at CCV.
> 
> The rooms at CCV feel very tiny compared to RIV. We had very little room for our double stroller in the studio.
> 
> RIV, felt huge and luxurious and upscale. The resort felt a lot more intimate than WL.I was impressed by the room designs at RIV and I can’t wait to stay there next year!
> 
> 2BRs were massive! Enjoy



Staying in a preferred 2BR in December and can. not. wait. My only basis for comparison is the 2BR at Grand Floridian, which was beautiful.


----------



## havoc315

ninafeliz said:


> When we purchased Riviera we went from the preview room of copper creek directly to the Riviera one.  The difference was amazing, kind of walking into a deluxe resort room after being in a value resort room- it was and felt so much bigger.  We had thought we would prefer copper creek as far as the room went, but it was the opposite.
> 
> Them for our stay on July, we spent one night in a 2BR at BCV before switching to a 2BR at Riviera, and it was similar. Riviera was so much bigger, and also set up better and nicer.
> 
> There are certainly things that are better about other resorts, but room size and room setup/amenities are things that the riviera is unmatched in.



I think this is what the Riviera-haters miss. Subjectively and objectively, there are different reasons to like/dislike every resort. Theming at each resort is a very subjective preference -- I can totally understand why someone might prefer Copper Creek theming. I can totally understand why someone would prefer the pool and location of Beach Club. 

But it's hard to deny that Riviera has among the nicest rooms on property. Again, there is a subjective element but even just objectively looking at size and quality, it would be hard to argue against Riviera being among the top 3 in overall room quality.


----------



## brazzledazzler

havoc315 said:


> I think this is what the Riviera-haters miss. Subjectively and objectively, there are different reasons to like/dislike every resort. Theming at each resort is a very subjective preference -- I can totally understand why someone might prefer Copper Creek theming. I can totally understand why someone would prefer the pool and location of Beach Club.
> 
> But it's hard to deny that Riviera has among the nicest rooms on property. Again, there is a subjective element but even just objectively looking at size and quality, it would be hard to argue against Riviera being among the top 3 in overall room quality.



I think that if the resort has no resale restrictions and everyone could stay there with points, there would be less animosity towards the resort.

I also agree with you entirely @havoc315, everyone has different subjective expectations out of a Disney resort. As someone who studied abroad in France, the resort has a very European subdued feel and it’s both luxurious and charming to me. It feels like a place I want to come to annually for 50 years!

That’s not to say other resorts don’t pull at me too (looking at  BWV), but there are so many reasons why people buy DVC points at certain resorts. The rooms at RIV + skyliner + ppt + theme + many other reasons sold us.

These rooms are huge, I love it!


----------



## havoc315

brazzledazzler said:


> I also agree with you entirely @havoc315, everyone has different subjective expectations out of a Disney resort. As someone who studied abroad in France, the resort has a very European subdued feel and it’s both luxurious and charming to me. It feels like a place I want to come to annually for 50 years!



Ironically, many of the Riviera-haters claim that it does not feel like European theming to them, but I think many are looking at a cliche stereotype of how Paris should look, compared to a more genuine understanding of the feel you get through much of Europe.  Not saying that Riviera is 100% true to a French/Italian riviera authenticity, but the vibe is definitely there. 
With good upkeep, I'm happy going there for many years.  Hoping my kids get 50 years out of it... doubt I'll live that long, lol.


----------



## bigAWL

TinkB278 said:


> Are they still putting multiple parties in the Skyliner together? If so, is it possible to request your own?


When we were there early Sep, they were putting up to two small parties on the same car, usually two sets of two.  I did see one couple ask if they could ride alone.  The line was short, and CM said they could do it this time, but would not always be able to accommodate that request.


----------



## EYL

TinkB278 said:


> Are they still putting multiple parties in the Skyliner together? If so, is it possible to request your own?



Depends on how busy it is...  We were there end of August and they were putting multiple parties in the Skyliner during busy hours, like right after Epcot closed.  But if you hang out a bit until after the line gets shorter, they will honor requests to have your own car.  We went to Epcot from the Riviera during a non-busy time (around 5pm), and they were putting separate families into separate cars without needing requests.


----------



## titaniumfemme

I’m at the Riviera right now. I love the property, but I’m having an experience I just don’t understand. 

Pretty much every day, a staff member comes to the room and says they need to check the room.  If we say we don’t need housekeeping, they ask when we’ll be out so they can come back then.

I’ve traveled widely and stayed in a wide variety of hotels, resorts, etc. but I’ve never experienced anything like this.  I don’t have anything to hide in the room (certainly haven’t trashed it, for example) but I don’t know what to make of this insistence on coming in the room.   Anyone have the same experience or have a better understanding of the purpose of the repeated visits?


----------



## EYL

titaniumfemme said:


> I’m at the Riviera right now. I love the property, but I’m having an experience I just don’t understand.
> 
> Pretty much every day, a staff member comes to the room and says they need to check the room.  If we say we don’t need housekeeping, they ask when we’ll be out so they can come back then.
> 
> I’ve traveled widely and stayed in a wide variety of hotels, resorts, etc. but I’ve never experienced anything like this.  I don’t have anything to hide in the room (certainly haven’t trashed it, for example) but I don’t know what to make of this insistence on coming in the room.   Anyone have the same experience or have a better understanding of the purpose of the repeated visits?



It's a daily security check that most hotels implemented after the Las Vegas shootings.  I experienced the same when at the Riviera at the end of August; same at Poly 2019.  You can arrange for a time for them to return, may it be when you're in the room or out.  Mousekeeping is just doing their jobs and they're usually very accommodating.


----------



## titaniumfemme

EYL said:


> It's a daily security check that most hotels implemented after the Las Vegas shootings.  I experienced the same when at the Riviera at the end of August; same at Poly 2019.  You can arrange for a time for them to return, may it be when you're in the room or out.  Mousekeeping is just doing their jobs and they're usually very accommodating.


Thanks so much for the information. Although I’m not sure “most” hotels have implemented this- I travel a lot for both business and pleasure (pre COVID) and I’ve never experienced it anywhere else. But I get from your experience that it’s a standard Disney practice, and that’s helpful context.


----------



## Dizzydizney

titaniumfemme said:


> Thanks so much for the information. Although I’m not sure “most” hotels have implemented this- I travel a lot for both business and pleasure (pre COVID) and I’ve never experienced it anywhere else. But I get from your experience that it’s a standard Disney practice, and that’s helpful context.


Back before that horrific event in Las Vegas, you could put the “do not disturb” sign on your doorknob for your entire stay and not have any staff come into your room.....except on trash and towel day, which used to be the fourth (?) day of your stay.  As a DVC member, you were required to take your trash and recycling to the trash room on your floor.  On the fourth day housekeeping would come and provide clean towels, replenish soap, coffee, etc. and also take the trash.  
That murderer left his do not disturb sign on his door for days so that housekeeping would not enter his room and stumble upon his plans.  So Disney’s answer to that was to change the signs to “room occupied” and implement daily room checks along with removing trash and recycling every day.  It’s kind of annoying if one member if the family is out and about and another us napping or bathing.  You have to flip the security bolt if you don’t want to get walked in on, but then your family member has to call and wake you to unlatch the door.  
Mostly likely you haven’t noticed in other hotels you’ve stayed in because  housekeeping usually comes in every day to clean and make beds and vacuum.
Glad you liked the resort.  Can’t wait to be there again.


----------



## titaniumfemme

Dizzydizney said:


> Glad you liked the resort.  Can’t wait to be there again.


Thank you!


----------



## RivShore

titaniumfemme said:


> Thank you!



Had the same happen at OKW, i was working full days in the room for a few days and just let them in each time - they emptied the trash, clanced around and left, all took less than a minute or 2.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

TinkB278 said:


> Are they still putting multiple parties in the Skyliner together? If so, is it possible to request your own?


Depends on who is working.  We noticed one guy was putting groups together and another was separating all groups, even the three separate single individuals we had in front of us. They each got their own gondola .  And it was a busy time leaving Epcot station.  So depends who is working.


----------



## brazzledazzler

Does anyone know if both of the Riviera magic bands are available at the Riviera Resort store?


----------



## Belle53

brazzledazzler said:


> Does anyone know if both of the Riviera magic bands are available at the Riviera Resort store?



I was there last week and didn't see any but it I don't know how often La Boutique gets new stock in.


----------



## Belle53

TinkB278 said:


> Are they still putting multiple parties in the Skyliner together? If so, is it possible to request your own?



Yes. We were there last weekend and the skyliner is no longer one party each but the line moves so much faster now. You could ask for your own.


----------



## brazzledazzler

Belle53 said:


> I was there last week and didn't see any but it I don't know how often La Boutique gets new stock in.



Thanks! I know they were limited release. Much appreciated


----------



## starryagain

We are annual passholders and DVC members. We are staying at Riviera for one night in late October. Our past two trips have been much longer and we stayed at Beach Club, and noted the seriously long lines for the Skyliner around Epcot closing time. I was curious how long the end of night lines for Epcot and Hollywood Studios really are in practice? I know sometimes the lines can seem really long at Disney but move quickly. Are they an hour plus or more like 30 minutes? Somewhere in between? We plan on ending the night at Hollywood Studios with a 9PM closing. Willing to get an Uber or take our rental car if the wait is super long, but sort of kills the point of staying at a Skyliner resort.


----------



## havoc315

starryagain said:


> We are annual passholders and DVC members. We are staying at Riviera for one night in late October. Our past two trips have been much longer and we stayed at Beach Club, and noted the seriously long lines for the Skyliner around Epcot closing time. I was curious how long the end of night lines for Epcot and Hollywood Studios really are in practice? I know sometimes the lines can seem really long at Disney but move quickly. Are they an hour plus or more like 30 minutes? Somewhere in between? We plan on ending the night at Hollywood Studios with a 9PM closing. Willing to get an Uber or take our rental car if the wait is super long, but sort of kills the point of staying at a Skyliner resort.



Depends on crowds I’m sure. In August, at DHS park close, it was minutes.

Did Epcot close twice — also 5-10 minutes, but I rushed to the exit as soon as park closed. May have peaked at 20-25 minutes on those nights.


----------



## scoobdoo

brazzledazzler said:


> Does anyone know if both of the Riviera magic bands are available at the Riviera Resort store?



is there any real need to get a magic band these days? Can everything be done with the app?


----------



## ninafeliz

scoobdoo said:


> is there any real need to get a magic band these days? Can everything be done with the app?


I don’t believe you can pay with the app (although there are obviously other ways you can pay with your phone).  I also don’t think it gets you into the pool, CL, any keyed elevators, etc….   Can they scan it at Resort entrances to show you have ADRs land allow you in to park?  I’m not sure, but that’s so much easier than logging in on MDE to show them if they can’t.  

I just find it way easier to scan my wrist than dig my phone out, plus I love the special magic bands lol.


----------



## havoc315

ninafeliz said:


> I don’t believe you can pay with the app (although there are obviously other ways you can pay with your phone).  I also don’t think it gets you into the pool, CL, any keyed elevators, etc….   Can they scan it at Resort entrances to show you have ADRs land allow you in to park?  I’m not sure, but that’s so much easier than logging in on MDE to show them if they can’t.
> 
> I just find it way easier to scan my wrist than dig my phone out, plus I love the special magic bands lol.



Actually, using the phone is very easy for everything. You don't need to keep logging into MDE. You just do it once, and create a Disney MagicMobile pass -- that then goes into your phone wallet. You don't even need to open the phone, the phone just is held up to the reader, just like using a magic band.

The advantage of the magic band is simply alleviates the need to have your phone, or pull out your phone at all. Pretty easy to just lift up your wrist.

Re mobilemagic pass:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/magic-mobile/
And yes, you can charge to your room with your magicmobile pass.


----------



## ninafeliz

havoc315 said:


> Actually, using the phone is very easy for everything. You don't need to keep logging into MDE. You just do it once, and create a Disney MagicMobile pass -- that then goes into your phone wallet. You don't even need to open the phone, the phone just is held up to the reader, just like using a magic band.
> 
> The advantage of the magic band is simply alleviates the need to have your phone, or pull out your phone at all. Pretty easy to just lift up your wrist.
> 
> Re mobilemagic pass:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/magic-mobile/
> And yes, you can charge to your room with your magicmobile pass.


The charging is newer than when I last looked into it, as is the opening a door without opening the app.  Last time I used it to open a door I had to open the app, and then it didn’t work lol.  So I had to use my MB anyway.  

I didn’t really plan to use it but did attempt to link our APs to my phone awatch, and it wouldn’t link them to my Apple Watch. It just kept giving me errors. Since I didn’t care I didn’t take the time to call either Verizon or apple and figure out why. I was on board only if it was smooth and had no issues, just to try it once when entering the park. Since it wouldn’t even link, and MBs are just so easy I left it alone. It is Interesting that you can change to your resort room now, though, that lack seemed to be a big drawback when it first launched.

I will also say I often have my phone out, but don’t always, but I always have my wrist handy lol. That’s why I was willing to give it a whirl on my watch, but when it wouldn’t link I just left well enough alone. The one advantage I can think of would be if you forgot your magic band you wouldn’t have to go to GS, you could use the phone. Since my passes are in my phone but not on my watch maybe we could already do that, I’ve never had to try.

Another thing, does the scanner still turn purple and say welcome home if you use your phone instead of MB and are DVC members?  I love that little touch!

Ok, that got quite tangential, sorry!


----------



## bigAWL

ninafeliz said:


> Another thing, does the scanner still turn purple and say welcome home if you use your phone instead of MB and are DVC members?  I love that little touch!


Not sure about using the phone, but I can confirm the Magic Band behavior we saw in Sep.  Strangely to us, my wife and I found we had different color combos.  For her, the finger scanner would turn green and the Mickey ball would turn purple.  For me, the finger scanner would turn purple and Mickey would turn green.  Both of us got a "Welcome Home" greeting though.


----------



## ninafeliz

bigAWL said:


> Not sure about using the phone, but I can confirm the Magic Band behavior we saw in Sep.  Strangely to us, my wife and I found we had different color combos.  For her, the finger scanner would turn green and the Mickey ball would turn purple.  For me, the finger scanner would turn purple and Mickey would turn green.  Both of us got a "Welcome Home" greeting though.


I’ll have to notice this trip.  I think the Mickey was purple for me, not sure about my DH.  We haven’t had to use finger scanners since we purchased in feb 2020, it made entering so nice.  We never chose the wrong line, or had to feel bad for holding up our line with an issue with one of us.  

I’m Curious if using your phone or Apple Watch will do the same thing.  Doesn’t matter, amd I won’t be testing it, but I just wondered.


----------



## brazzledazzler

scoobdoo said:


> is there any real need to get a magic band these days? Can everything be done with the app?



Magic bands are easier when juggling small kids. To me, it’s a pain to search in my bag for my phone and unlock it to use it for everything at Disney. No thanks.

To each their own!


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Looking to stay at RIV and curious if the Skyliner Epcot line is available for the late nite hours announced recently.  The late nite is for deluxe hotels only and certain  days of the week.  Currently only MK and Epcot have the event.


----------



## Turn the Page

scoobdoo said:


> is there any real need to get a magic band these days? Can everything be done with the app?



DH did everything with app.  I still have a basic phone so I just got a key to the world card.


----------



## sethschroeder

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Looking to stay at RIV and curious if the Skyliner Epcot line is available for the late nite hours announced recently.  The late nite is for deluxe hotels only and certain  days of the week.  Currently only MK and Epcot have the event.



I think the plan is always to have the Skyliner running 1 hour past park close now but that could change with later hours. I would think they would have the skyliner line between RIV and Epcot running though during the event nights.


----------



## paradesintherain

So, my family and I spent a couple nights in a 1-bedroom villa back in May. We all fell in love with the resort. Flash forward to August and my dad bought into DVC at the Riviera for our family trips! Dad put me on the contract, too, so I’m officially a DVC member at Riviera!

kinda crazy cause Dad always said that it isn’t a good deal and he’d never do it… guess he crunched those numbers some more! Our Welcome Home trip won’t be until December next year, but I’m so excited!


----------



## summerw

kandlsutton said:


> Dec 11-18, 2021 2BR-P


Added! Have a great holiday trip!



bigAWL said:


> I just wanted to point out that the hours of operation of many Riviera venues are currently different from what was posted back when they opened the resort, and still listed in the original post of this thread.  Current hours I could find are listed below with updates in *red*.
> 
> *Topolino’s Terrace
> Breakfast*: 7:30 am - *12:15 pm*
> *Dinner*: 5:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> 
> *Primo Piatto*
> 7:00 am - *10:00 pm
> 
> Bar Riva*
> 11 am - *10 pm
> 
> Le Petit Café*
> *7 am - 9 pm*
> 
> *La Boutique
> 8:30 - 10 pm
> 
> Riviera Pool & S'il Vous Play
> 10 am - 10 pm
> 
> Beau Soleil Pool*
> 7 am - 11 pm
> 
> *Athlétique Fitness Center*
> Open 24 Hours
> 
> *Eventi Room & Other Activities
> 3 pm - 10 pm*


Thanks so much for doing this. I updated them all. I definitely need to go through the original post with so many things having changed. I think I was just wanting to be optimistic about things like the dining plan. 



paradesintherain said:


> So, my family and I spent a couple nights in a 1-bedroom villa back in May. We all fell in love with the resort. Flash forward to August and my dad bought into DVC at the Riviera for our family trips! Dad put me on the contract, too, so I’m officially a DVC member at Riviera!
> 
> kinda crazy cause Dad always said that it isn’t a good deal and he’d never do it… guess he crunched those numbers some more! Our Welcome Home trip won’t be until December next year, but I’m so excited!



Welcome Home!


----------



## paradesintherain

summerw said:


> Welcome Home!



Thank you! It's so amazing, I can't even believe it's real!


----------



## Leahc117

Suggestions for room request for standard view 2 bedroom? Are fireworks visible from any upper floor? Not sure where you can see magic kingdom from the balcony.  Are there rooms that you can see both Epcot and MK? Thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

Leahc117 said:


> Suggestions for room request for standard view 2 bedroom? Are fireworks visible from any upper floor? Not sure where you can see magic kingdom from the balcony.  Are there rooms that you can see both Epcot and MK? Thanks!



Dedicated or lock off?


----------



## Leahc117

It doesn’t say…just says standard view 2 bedroom


----------



## sethschroeder

Leahc117 said:


> It doesn’t say…just says standard view 2 bedroom



Ya not sure then. I would request closer to the Skyliner. More likely to have a better view of fireworks than being on the other end of the building.


----------



## summerw

Leahc117 said:


> Suggestions for room request for standard view 2 bedroom? Are fireworks visible from any upper floor? Not sure where you can see magic kingdom from the balcony.  Are there rooms that you can see both Epcot and MK? Thanks!



I would guess if there are, it’s only a few. I usually  ask Member Services to add, “fireworks view” to my room request.


----------



## Lakegirl

We stayed in a studio in September and loved the resort.  It is absolutely beauriful and very elegant.  I truly felt the Disney Magic.  The staff was top notch as well.  The only negative thing that I was shocked at was how poorly they sound proofed the rooms. We could hear the room next to us  putting up and down the sofa bed every day.  Also muffled voices in rooms adjacen.  I could hear a lot of hallway noise and running on floor above us.  I really thought they would of done a better job on this. I still loved it but was wondering if anyone else experienced this?


----------



## TinkB278

Lakegirl said:


> We stayed in a studio in September and loved the resort.  It is absolutely beauriful and very elegant.  I truly felt the Disney Magic.  The staff was top notch as well.  The only negative thing that I was shocked at was how poorly they sound proofed the rooms. We could hear the room next to us  putting up and down the sofa bed every day.  Also muffled voices in rooms adjacen.  I could hear a lot of hallway noise and running on floor above us.  I really thought they would of done a better job on this. I still loved it but was wondering if anyone else experienced this?


I’m so glad I’m not the only one who noticed this! On my last stay there I couldn’t sleep at all because of lights in the room and noise! First of all, we were right under topolinos. We also were up all night listening to our next door neighbor snore, and were also woken to the sounds of them putting their Murphy bed up and down. We moved to Polynesian at the end of the trip and were ground floor right next to a walk way and the boats and the room was quieter there. I figured the soundproofing would be worse at poly since it’s older but that definitely hasn’t been the case in either of our visits there compared to riviera.


----------



## summerw

Lakegirl said:


> We stayed in a studio in September and loved the resort.  It is absolutely beauriful and very elegant.  I truly felt the Disney Magic.  The staff was top notch as well.  The only negative thing that I was shocked at was how poorly they sound proofed the rooms. We could hear the room next to us  putting up and down the sofa bed every day.  Also muffled voices in rooms adjacen.  I could hear a lot of hallway noise and running on floor above us.  I really thought they would of done a better job on this. I still loved it but was wondering if anyone else experienced this?





TinkB278 said:


> I’m so glad I’m not the only one who noticed this! On my last stay there I couldn’t sleep at all because of lights in the room and noise! First of all, we were right under topolinos. We also were up all night listening to our next door neighbor snore, and were also woken to the sounds of them putting their Murphy bed up and down. We moved to Polynesian at the end of the trip and were ground floor right next to a walk way and the boats and the room was quieter there. I figured the soundproofing would be worse at poly since it’s older but that definitely hasn’t been the case in either of our visits there compared to riviera.



Interesting! I haven't heard anyone say that before. My husband is very sensitive to light and noise while sleeping so we've noticed it elsewhere (Beach Club, All Stars, Art of Animation for sure), but not at the Riviera. I hope it wasn't just because we had quiet neighbors. However, hearing the bed go up and down might just be because it's so so so loud! It's crazy how loud it is.


----------



## TinkB278

The last two mornings I’ve gotten on right at 7 am to try to make September bookings for standard view studios. Yesterday I was able to get one room booked (I need three) but then when I went to book the second, 9/10 was already gone. I went on today at 7 to try to start again with a 9/11 check in date. The room was available but after I entered our groups information I got the seven dwarves. I kept hitting back and refresh but kept getting the dwarves. By the time I gave up and went back to the search page to try again the room was gone. This is maddening!!! How are all the standard studios disappearing within seconds? I have never had this problem before.


----------



## b00kbug

Can I be added to the list for future trips?

Welcome Home Trip booked! Standard 2 bedroom, Aug 24 - Sep 4 2022.


----------



## DVCsloth

TinkB278 said:


> The last two mornings I’ve gotten on right at 7 am to try to make September bookings for standard view studios. Yesterday I was able to get one room booked (I need three) but then when I went to book the second, 9/10 was already gone. I went on today at 7 to try to start again with a 9/11 check in date. The room was available but after I entered our groups information I got the seven dwarves. I kept hitting back and refresh but kept getting the dwarves. By the time I gave up and went back to the search page to try again the room was gone. This is maddening!!! How are all the standard studios disappearing within seconds? I have never had this problem before.


Same thing is happening at VGF.


----------



## sethschroeder

A number of original buyers purchased for Food and Wine access in Epcot area. It should in theory get a little easier long term as more buyers come in who are new to DVC and buying for randoms times instead of the add-ons specific for F+W.

Additionally you have lots of people who have bought Riviera and have not been able to stay there a single time yet.

I would keep checking back and we should see rooms open up as they sell more points and have to add the next chunk through declaration. That should occur before next September.


----------



## DVCsloth

sethschroeder said:


> A number of original buyers purchased for Food and Wine access in Epcot area. It should in theory get a little easier long term as more buyers come in who are new to DVC and buying for randoms times instead of the add-ons specific for F+W.
> 
> Additionally you have lots of people who have bought Riviera and have not been able to stay there a single time yet.
> 
> I would keep checking back and we should see rooms open up as they sell more points and have to add the next chunk through declaration. That should occur before next September.


I just booked 11 months out Standard Studio VGF, had to call member services because 7 Dwarves stayed on. The told me there were only 3 Standard Studios left. Maybe best to


TinkB278 said:


> The last two mornings I’ve gotten on right at 7 am to try to make September bookings for standard view studios. Yesterday I was able to get one room booked (I need three) but then when I went to book the second, 9/10 was already gone. I went on today at 7 to try to start again with a 9/11 check in date. The room was available but after I entered our groups information I got the seven dwarves. I kept hitting back and refresh but kept getting the dwarves. By the time I gave up and went back to the search page to try again the room was gone. This is maddening!!! How are all the standard studios disappearing within seconds? I have never had this problem before.


I just booked 11 months out Standard Studio VGF, had to call member services because 7 Dwarves stayed on. The told me there were only 3 Standard Studios left. Maybe best to call member services.


----------



## TinkB278

DVCsloth said:


> I just booked 11 months out Standard Studio VGF, had to call member services because 7 Dwarves stayed on. The told me there were only 3 Standard Studios left. Maybe best to
> 
> I just booked 11 months out Standard Studio VGF, had to call member services because 7 Dwarves stayed on. The told me there were only 3 Standard Studios left. Maybe best to call member services.


On a 55 min wait right now. I don’t know that it will help though since the website shows the 11th as unavailable now .


----------



## DVCsloth

TinkB278 said:


> On a 55 min wait right now. I don’t know that it will help though since the website shows the 11th as unavailable now .


Member services can probably help, maybe waitlist the 11th, like Seth  mentioned they will be declaring more inventory and you should have no trouble picking it up 11 months out.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

Looking for some advice from people who have stayed recently and done Early Entry to Studios.  We are going Thanksgiving week, and have two days where we will start at HS.  I know we need to at the gate an hour before official opening to be at the front of the pack.  We will be two adults and a 5,7,9 yo with a small stroller.  What time should we go to the Skyliner station and should we just walk to the Caribbean one to avoid a transfer?


----------



## Lakegirl

TinkB278 said:


> I’m so glad I’m not the only one who noticed this! On my last stay there I couldn’t sleep at all because of lights in the room and noise! First of all, we were right under topolinos. We also were up all night listening to our next door neighbor snore, and were also woken to the sounds of them putting their Murphy bed up and down. We moved to Polynesian at the end of the trip and were ground floor right next to a walk way and the boats and the room was quieter there. I figured the soundproofing would be worse at poly since it’s older but that definitely hasn’t been the case in either of our visits there compared to riviera.


So funny.  I left out the fact that we stayed at Poly the first night and didn’t hear anything outside our room.


----------



## summerw

b00kbug said:


> Welcome Home Trip booked! Standard 2 bedroom, Aug 24 - Sep 4 2022.


Added! Congrats on the welcome home trip!


----------



## Queen_Riviera

OneOftheB's said:


> We'll be back home May 28-31, 2022 in a 1BR standard view.  Can't wait to return!



Ah sweet. Enjoy my birthday . Wish I was at my Disney home as well.


----------



## Queen_Riviera

Thanks for all the awesome photos


----------



## DisneyFanatic1615

MomOTwins said:


> Someone just posted in another disboards thread I was following that Monte Cristo is back at Bar Riva.  I don't see it on the website menu, but can anyone there confirm?  I would be soooooo happy if that is true!!!


Has this been confirmed at all?!??


----------



## Dizzydizney

For anyone whose been there recently, has the Riviera installed any kind of outdoor grills yet?  Was really hoping they would have gas grills or at the very least, charcoal.  Didn’t see any last year.  There is that nice beach spot that would be perfect for charcoal. 
TIA.


----------



## TammiMcMan

DisneyFanatic1615 said:


> Has this been confirmed at all?!??


I’ll be there in 8 days and will definitely be asking about the Monte Cristo.  I booked the Plaza restaurant when I saw they had it on the menu, but really hoping Bar Riva comes through


----------



## brazzledazzler

TinkB278 said:


> The last two mornings I’ve gotten on right at 7 am to try to make September bookings for standard view studios. Yesterday I was able to get one room booked (I need three) but then when I went to book the second, 9/10 was already gone. I went on today at 7 to try to start again with a 9/11 check in date. The room was available but after I entered our groups information I got the seven dwarves. I kept hitting back and refresh but kept getting the dwarves. By the time I gave up and went back to the search page to try again the room was gone. This is maddening!!! How are all the standard studios disappearing within seconds? I have never had this problem before.



It’s low point travel season? I booked Labor Day week in SV Studio and noticed afterwards some of those days are now gone.

I’ll admit, I was surprised. We might be changing our resort at 7 months, so maybe others will do the same.

Sorry you experienced issues!


----------



## jennypenny

TinkB278 said:


> On a 55 min wait right now. I don’t know that it will help though since the website shows the 11th as unavailable now .


Waitlist what you need. You might get lucky if/when they declare more inventory.


----------



## DVCKing

Any chance someone can advise if the fridges are magnetic? We’re trying to work on some Christmas decoration ideas! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tobikaye

The full size fridges are magnetic.  I bought magnets while on-site and used them while there.


----------



## DisneyFanatic1615

TammiMcMan said:


> I’ll be there in 8 days and will definitely be asking about the Monte Cristo.  I booked the Plaza restaurant when I saw they had it on the menu, but really hoping Bar Riva comes through


Okay awesome let me know please!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Last night was our first time staying and we loved it. Exceptional cast members, fantastic food at Topolinos, beautiful rooms. We road the skyline to HS late at night and it took just a few minutes.  Can't wait to come back to this beautiful resort.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Since the international borders are opening up on 8th November, it seems we're finally going to get our first Riviera stay in December and couldn't be more excited.

Random question, are you still able to have shop purchases sent back to your resort? Or has that been suspended since Covid? I thought I saw something online about this no longer being available.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Since the international borders are opening up on 8th November, it seems we're finally going to get our first Riviera stay in December and couldn't be more excited.
> 
> Random question, are you still able to have shop purchases sent back to your resort? Or has that been suspended since Covid? I thought I saw something online about this no longer being available.


We asked about this on our most recent trip and were told that they no longer send merchandise back to the your home resort nor to the front of the park.  However, they did ship directly to our home for what seemed to be very reasonable prices (but we are in the US).  We shipped a fragile wine glass from the France pavilion in Epcot to our home in North Carolina for something like $5 which seemed very reasonable given that's about the price of a PowerAid there.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

PsycProfPlum said:


> We asked about this on our most recent trip and were told that they no longer send merchandise back to the your home resort nor to the front of the park.  However, they did ship directly to our home for what seemed to be very reasonable prices (but we are in the US).  We shipped a fragile wine glass from the France pavilion in Epcot to our home in North Carolina for something like $5 which seemed very reasonable given that's about the price of a PowerAid there.



Thanks so much for that information! It seems we'll have to limit our shopping to the end of days so we don't have to carry stuff around all day!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Thanks so much for that information! It seems we'll have to limit our shopping to the end of days so we don't have to carry stuff around all day!


Yes, it's much less convenient now, especially with fragile items.  You would think the service would have paid for itself with the increase in shopping that people could do not having to lug their merchandise around.  Perhaps it will return someday.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

PsycProfPlum said:


> Yes, it's much less convenient now, especially with fragile items.  You would think the service would have paid for itself with the increase in shopping that people could do not having to lug their merchandise around.  Perhaps it will return someday.



I agree totally, we'll almost certainly buy less based on this factor.


----------



## aleh021

Just super curious here, but has anyone had any luck wait listing Riviera for any kind of room?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Posting Riviera's October activities and Halloween activities!


----------



## Lakegirl

PsycProfPlum said:


> We asked about this on our most recent trip and were told that they no longer send merchandise back to the your home resort nor to the front of the park.  However, they did ship directly to our home for what seemed to be very reasonable prices (but we are in the US).  We shipped a fragile wine glass from the France pavilion in Epcot to our home in North Carolina for something like $5 which seemed very reasonable given that's about the price of a PowerAid there.


We did the same thing.  We sent a coffee mug to a friend in Chicago for $4.95 and it arrived very well packaged and within 5 day.  Totally worth it.


----------



## Queen_Riviera

Lakegirl said:


> We did the same thing.  We sent a coffee mug to a friend in Chicago for $4.95 and it arrived very well packaged and within 5 day.  Totally worth it.


Thanks for the info. Did they give you the option of when to ship it? I would hate to ship something and it arrive before we get home. I try to never keep items on the porch too long.


----------



## jdd

summerw, Could we please be added to the Be Our Guest list?  Feb 19-22, Welcome Home trip.  Thank you!


----------



## TammiMcMan

Here now, sad to report, no Monte cristo at Bar Riva.  They are hosting a Halloween party currently on the green, so cute!


----------



## DisneyFanatic1615

TammiMcMan said:


> Here now, sad to report, no Monte cristo at Bar Riva.  They are hosting a Halloween party currently on the green, so cute!


Thanks for letting us know! Did they say if it will return anytime soon


----------



## TammiMcMan

DisneyFanatic1615 said:


> Thanks for letting us know! Did they say if it will return anytime soon


Our server said he has not heard anything about it coming back


----------



## Dizzydizney

TammiMcMan said:


> Here now, sad to report, no Monte cristo at Bar Riva.  They are hosting a Halloween party currently on the green, so cute!


If you’re still there today, do you see any grills anywhere?


----------



## lynnfitz

As far as shipping-we've had great luck, have shipped cookie jars home, among other breakables, has been reasonable and have arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## TinkB278

They really need to bring back the full menus at the bar and quick service. I can’t believe they still haven’t. Starting to make me wonder if they ever will at this point.


----------



## Mike9865

TinkB278 said:


> They really need to bring back the full menus at the bar and quick service. I can’t believe they still haven’t. Starting to make me wonder if they ever will at this point.



I have started wondering about this as well. The shutdown gave them an opportunity to reset their offerings and customer expectations. Starting to think a lot of these changes are permanent.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Mike9865 said:


> I have started wondering about this as well. The shutdown gave them an opportunity to reset their offerings and customer expectations. Starting to think a lot of these changes are permanent.


Agreed.  "never waste a good crisis" mentality has afforded them an opportunity to make a lot of changes that have nothing to do with Covid.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Queen_Riviera said:


> Thanks for the info. Did they give you the option of when to ship it? I would hate to ship something and it arrive before we get home. I try to never keep items on the porch too long.


We honestly didn't ask as we were one a short trip.  They told us it would arrive in about a week which turned out to be pretty accurate (we are in NC so not terribly far away).  Shipping to a neighbor might be an option.  I was a bit worried about a fragile wine glass shipped from Epcot, but it arrived just fine.


----------



## DisneyFanatic1615

TinkB278 said:


> They really need to bring back the full menus at the bar and quick service. I can’t believe they still haven’t. Starting to make me wonder if they ever will at this point.


I agree. I don’t know what they are waiting for but it’s a little disappointing at this point.


----------



## TammiMcMan

Dizzydizney said:


> If you’re still there today, do you see any grills anywhere?


I have walked the grounds and have not seen any grills.


----------



## Dizzydizney

TammiMcMan said:


> I have walked the grounds and have not seen any grills.


Thank you so much for letting me know.  We really enjoy using the grills at the other resorts.  Was hoping they would install eventually. Oh well!


----------



## Sydnerella

Planning our Thanksgiving week trip and wondering how early the bus comes for AK and MK early entry?

Is taking the bus to AK for early entry better than taking Lyft? Do they hold the rideshares entry later than buses and is the drop off far away?


----------



## Turn the Page

TinkB278 said:


> They really need to bring back the full menus at the bar and quick service. I can’t believe they still haven’t. Starting to make me wonder if they ever will at this point.



DH and I were there a week ago and commented at how small the menu at Primo Piatto was.  Our breakfast was very good, just very small selection.


----------



## scoobdoo

DisneyFanatic1615 said:


> I agree. I don’t know what they are waiting for but it’s a little disappointing at this point.



a little is an understatement. DIS under this regime never met a cost-cutting move it didn’t like.


----------



## TinkB278

DisneyFanatic1615 said:


> I agree. I don’t know what they are waiting for but it’s a little disappointing at this point.


I’ve already sent two emails to them stating my displeasure with the limited menus, and park hours for that matter. I’ve never gotten a response.


----------



## tehSAC

Ugh I was hoping for a Monte Cristo at Bar Riva.....


----------



## Mkaiser1

Can I jump on the fireworks query and see if anyone knows if you can view the EPCOT fireworks from a Grand Villa on the Skyliner side of the resort?  Obviously not possible from the pool side of the resort but didn't know if this was feasible?


----------



## Sydnerella

tehSAC said:


> Ugh I was hoping for a Monte Cristo at Bar Riva.....


Just heard there’s one at the Plaza now if you want to check it out


----------



## Queen_Riviera

Where is the Plaza?


----------



## tobikaye

Queen_Riviera said:


> Where is the Plaza?



Magic Kingdom, it is table service restaurant so reservations will be needed unless you can catch a spot in the walk up list.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

Queen_Riviera said:


> Where is the Plaza?


It's in Magic Kingdom, at the end of Main Street on the right side, if you're heading toward the castle. I'm going to try it for the first time in Jan.


----------



## jennypenny

Mkaiser1 said:


> Can I jump on the fireworks query and see if anyone knows if you can view the EPCOT fireworks from a Grand Villa on the Skyliner side of the resort?  Obviously not possible from the pool side of the resort but didn't know if this was feasible?


The new fireworks were visible to us in a standard/skyliner side room on the street side of the tower rooms. I suppose the GV balcony nearest the skyliner in the third en suite bedroom might have a view of the fireworks if you look hard right, but I think that's the only one. (can't recall how big that balcony is though) There aren't as many fireworks with the new show so you don't see as much. Oddly, we saw more of the new MK fireworks show than we usually do from a standard room. 

I'd say for an epcot fireworks view you'd want a standard view room on the skyliner side of the resort. (RR really needs to balance out that point chart and reallocate some rooms. IMO, the 'preferred' rooms on the east-most side facing Caribbean Beach aren't good enough to be called preferred. And most standard view rooms above the 3rd floor on the west side are better than what I'd call 'standard'.  They should go to a preferred/standard/value point chart.)

-------

FYI ... just back from a week at RR. Everything was wonderful as usual. The staff there are the best I've encountered at a Disney resort. My one complaint this trip is that if Disney expects us to get up at 7am to book genie+ and LL$ rides (and it's necessary for several rides), then they should open the coffee place *before* 7am. It seems like the least they can do.


----------



## Mkaiser1

jennypenny said:


> The new fireworks were visible to us in a standard/skyliner side room on the street side of the tower rooms. I suppose the GV balcony nearest the skyliner in the third en suite bedroom might have a view of the fireworks if you look hard right, but I think that's the only one. (can't recall how big that balcony is though) There aren't as many fireworks with the new show so you don't see as much. Oddly, we saw more of the new MK fireworks show than we usually do from a standard room.
> 
> I'd say for an epcot fireworks view you'd want a standard view room on the skyliner side of the resort. (RR really needs to balance out that point chart and reallocate some rooms. IMO, the 'preferred' rooms on the east-most side facing Caribbean Beach aren't good enough to be called preferred. And most standard view rooms above the 3rd floor on the west side are better than what I'd call 'standard'.  They should go to a preferred/standard/value point chart.)
> 
> -------
> 
> FYI ... just back from a week at RR. Everything was wonderful as usual. The staff there are the best I've encountered at a Disney resort. My one complaint this trip is that if Disney expects us to get up at 7am to book genie+ and LL$ rides (and it's necessary for several rides), then they should open the coffee place *before* 7am. It seems like the least they can do.



Thanks for that info JennyPenny  
I can't explain how excited I am to be going now.  We have to take COVID tests in the 3 preceding days before we're allowed to travel (quite rightly I might add), but if we get the all clear to travel I think I might cry in excitement. 
We've bought blind and this will be our first stay in our new 'home' and to be doing so for Christmas would be so so magical.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Our first stay as members begins 2 weeks today! Just need to pass our pre-flight Covid test, but the excitement is definitely building .


----------



## jamesweikamp

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Our first stay as members begins 2 weeks today! Just need to pass our pre-flight Covid test, but the excitement is definitely building .



Congrats! We will be there from Dec. 4-11 as well.


----------



## mamaofsix

Are the Christmas decorations up yet at Riviera?  Would love to see some photos from those who are there...


----------



## gottalovepluto

The elves were hard at work at Riviera last night!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Had to put it all in as screenshots, sorry folks. Dis sideways photo thing struck again  

Been here a few days so can confirm it all came in last night.


----------



## bigAWL

gottalovepluto said:


> The elves were hard at work at Riviera last night!!View attachment 623796


Ok, now is when I realize that a huge grand lobby is sorely missed at the RIV.  That tree is not impressive at all.


----------



## pianomanzano

New RIV owners here! It's amazing how fast points get added on when you go direct. Have a Dec UY so received 2020 points that I was able to bank into 2021. Can't wait to book our welcome home trip!


----------



## jamesweikamp

pianomanzano said:


> New RIV owners here! It's amazing how fast points get added on when you go direct. Have a Dec UY so received 2020 points that I was able to bank into 2021. Can't wait to book our welcome home trip!



Welcome home!! It's nice getting those "double points." I added-on recently and got that same perk. We are using them for a 2bd preferred in a couple weeks.


----------



## brazzledazzler

bigAWL said:


> Ok, now is when I realize that a huge grand lobby is sorely missed at the RIV.  That tree is not impressive at all.



On the flip side, huge lobbies attract loitering resort visitors and are loud. I love the tranquil intimacy of the Riviera lobby.


----------



## brazzledazzler

pianomanzano said:


> New RIV owners here! It's amazing how fast points get added on when you go direct. Have a Dec UY so received 2020 points that I was able to bank into 2021. Can't wait to book our welcome home trip!



We loved getting our “double points” in July! We just started burning through them


----------



## sethschroeder

bigAWL said:


> Ok, now is when I realize that a huge grand lobby is sorely missed at the RIV.  That tree is not impressive at all.



Well honestly they should simply have an even larger tree on that green walkway going towards the lake/pool.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bigAWL said:


> Ok, now is when I realize that a huge grand lobby is sorely missed at the RIV.  That tree is not impressive at all.


I’m torn. They had to put in more effort to decorate and garland up everything with no grand tree so I still felt it was a lovely atmosphere- but it is indeed subdued for a Disney hotel at Xmas.


----------



## mamaofsix

sethschroeder said:


> Well honestly they should simply have an even larger tree on that green walkway going towards the lake/pool.


What a great idea.  I could see them doing something with multiple large trees outside like below, in France...


----------



## mamaofsix

The tree in Monoco would also be a great one to mimic.


----------



## brazzledazzler

These outdoor trees look amazing!!


----------



## Mkaiser1

Surprised they don’t put an outdoor ice rink somewhere for Christmas.


----------



## pianomanzano

Quick question about how room availability works given that all units are not declared. Does that mean that undeclared units cannot be rented out as DVC? Or do they not care about specific rooms and just monitor quantity of rooms being rented out to members to make sure it stays at the number of units declared? I would assume the rooms they show for tours are kept out of the pool of rented units, but that got me thinking about if they block off other units as “undeclared” or for cash rentals only.


----------



## kanerf

jamesweikamp said:


> Welcome home!! It's nice getting those "double points." I added-on recently and got that same perk. We are using them for a 2bd preferred in a couple weeks.


Yup, bought another fifty in Sep and was nice to see 100 show up the following day!


----------



## jamesweikamp

pianomanzano said:


> Quick question about how room availability works given that all units are not declared. Does that mean that undeclared units cannot be rented out as DVC? Or do they not care about specific rooms and just monitor quantity of rooms being rented out to members to make sure it stays at the number of units declared? I would assume the rooms they show for tours are kept out of the pool of rented units, but that got me thinking about if they block off other units as “undeclared” or for cash rentals only.



My understanding is that undeclared units are by type of unit and not by specific room numbers (i.e., XXX studios, YYY 1-beds, etc.).


----------



## ChimneyJim

pianomanzano said:


> Quick question about how room availability works given that all units are not declared. Does that mean that undeclared units cannot be rented out as DVC? Or do they not care about specific rooms and just monitor quantity of rooms being rented out to members to make sure it stays at the number of units declared? I would assume the rooms they show for tours are kept out of the pool of rented units, but that got me thinking about if they block off other units as “undeclared” or for cash rentals only.


Rooms are declared for DVC but they can be in any location of the resort.  The declaration will spell out a specific location but it is actually the type of room that matters for reservations with points. This link has the most recent DVC inventory available.
https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...er-2021-declaration-adds-21-villas-to-riviera


----------



## summerw

jdd said:


> summerw, Could we please be added to the Be Our Guest list?  Feb 19-22, Welcome Home trip.  Thank you!



Added! Sorry it took so long! I can also add your room type if you'd like. Welcome Home, Neighbor!!


----------



## summerw

Hi, everyone. I updated all the hours I could find and amended Dining Plan and Monte Cristo info. If there's anything else that needs it, I'm happy to change it. I hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving! 

We leave for our Christmas week trip in 29 days! If anyone wants pics of anything or any other info, just tell me what my mission is...


----------



## jdd

summerw said:


> Added! Sorry it took so long! I can also add your room type if you'd like. Welcome Home, Neighbor!!



Thank you!  We're in a Deluxe Studio - Standard View.  Very excited for our first trip


----------



## summerw

jdd said:


> Thank you!  We're in a Deluxe Studio - Standard View.  Very excited for our first trip


Added. We bought without seeing it but loved it more after staying there. Have a great trip!


----------



## jamesweikamp

summerw said:


> Hi, everyone. I updated all the hours I could find and amended Dining Plan and Monte Cristo info. If there's anything else that needs it, I'm happy to change it. I hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> We leave for our Christmas week trip in 29 days! If anyone wants pics of anything or any other info, just tell me what my mission is...



We will be there for a week starting Saturday. I am happy to track down any information people need as well.


----------



## sethschroeder

45 days out from Riviera and Festival of the Arts


----------



## andyman8

A few questions for folks who’ve recently visited or are staying there soon:

Any indication if Primo Piatto will be going back to bringing food to your table and serving food in real dishware again?

Are they still offering drinks from Le Petit in the Voyageurs Lounge?

And any idea what the recent recreation/activities schedule has been?


----------



## havoc315

andyman8 said:


> A few questions for folks who’ve recently visited or are staying there soon:
> 
> Any indication if Primo Piatto will be going back to bringing food to your table and serving food in real dishware again?
> 
> Are they still offering drinks from Le Petit in the Voyageurs Lounge?
> 
> And any idea what the recent recreation/activities schedule has been?



I'm starting to suspect many of the changes at Primo Piatto are permanent. I wish they would bring back the full dinner menu but going on almost over a year and a half, I'm not super optimistic. 

Not sure what you mean about offering drinks from Le Petit in the Lounge... the Lounge is right behind Le Petit, so easy to grab your drink and bring it to the lounge.


----------



## havoc315

sethschroeder said:


> 45 days out from Riviera and Festival of the Arts


 
I'm 72 days.... Enjoy!


----------



## andyman8

havoc315 said:


> I'm starting to suspect many of the changes at Primo Piatto are permanent. I wish they would bring back the full dinner menu but going on almost over a year and a half, I'm not super optimistic.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about offering drinks from Le Petit in the Lounge... the Lounge is right behind Le Petit, so easy to grab your drink and bring it to the lounge.


Yeah, I suspect across WDW many of the QS changes will become permanent.

Re: the lounge, at one point they were dropping little blue menu books on some of the tables at the lounge with the Le Petit menu and a CM from Le Petit would walk around once in a while and could take your order.


----------



## jamesweikamp

andyman8 said:


> A few questions for folks who’ve recently visited or are staying there soon:
> 
> Any indication if Primo Piatto will be going back to bringing food to your table and serving food in real dishware again?
> 
> Are they still offering drinks from Le Petit in the Voyageurs Lounge?
> 
> And any idea what the recent recreation/activities schedule has been?


----------



## Rick195275

havoc315 said:


> I'm 72 days.... Enjoy!


We are 72 days out also! Maybe we will be neighbors


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all! Just switched our Dopey reservation from Gran Destino Tower to Riviera! We are so excited to try out a new resort! Dates are January 4-January 10 in a preferred 1 bedroom. 

We are not planning on doing any parks so would love to know any neat activities or favorite parts of Riviera to fully appreciate the resort while we are there. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Akck

leholcomb said:


> Hello all! Just switched our Dopey reservation from Gran Destino Tower to Riviera! We are so excited to try out a new resort! Dates are January 4-January 10 in a preferred 1 bedroom.
> 
> We are not planning on doing any parks so would love to know any neat activities or favorite parts of Riviera to fully appreciate the resort while we are there. Any thoughts? Thanks!



When we stayed, just riding the skyliner was fun and relaxing. I believe they have a scavenger hunt for all the skyliner resorts. Lounging by the pool was another activity we enjoyed.


----------



## TinkB278

havoc315 said:


> I'm starting to suspect many of the changes at Primo Piatto are permanent. I wish they would bring back the full dinner menu but going on almost over a year and a half, I'm not super optimistic.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about offering drinks from Le Petit in the Lounge... the Lounge is right behind Le Petit, so easy to grab your drink and bring it to the lounge.


In my opinion they really need to bring back the full menu. We’ve only done short trips since the pandemic and even with only staying a few days I got extremely tired of the few food options they had available. I’ve sent disney two emails about it but I’m not sure that does much good.


----------



## Sandisw

TinkB278 said:


> In my opinion they really need to bring back the full menu. We’ve only done short trips since the pandemic and even with only staying a few days I got extremely tired of the few food options they had available. I’ve sent disney two emails about it but I’m not sure that does much good.



When we were there, we also went over and ordered from CBR for a few things to expand our options.


----------



## Akck

Well…, we went on a cruise and I can report that they are again selling points on the ship. We ended up adding on another 100 points for a total of 260 points at Riviera. We wanted the ability to book 2 rooms each year without the need to bank or borrow.


----------



## havoc315

TinkB278 said:


> In my opinion they really need to bring back the full menu. We’ve only done short trips since the pandemic and even with only staying a few days I got extremely tired of the few food options they had available. I’ve sent disney two emails about it but I’m not sure that does much good.



Agreed. I like the food at Primo Piatto, but the lunch and dinner hot options are really limited. 

But I suspect they are using this time as a reset. Reducing costs with simplified menus that maximize the profit margin. Over time, they will gradually change the menu, maybe gradually expand it, just like they do at every dining establishment over the years. 
But I don't think they are waiting for some moment to flip the switch and go back to "regular."


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I just want the monte cristo back. Haha. We didn’t get there in time to have it. .


----------



## jamesweikamp

Another new activity. Unfortunately, we go home today.


----------



## J-Dog

jamesweikamp said:


> Another new activity. Unfortunately, we go home today.


I assume the ($) means that it's another upcharge?


----------



## jamesweikamp

J-Dog said:


> I assume the ($) means that it's another upcharge?



i assume so. You have to pay for the kids painting activities in the Aventi Room too.


----------



## DeeCee735

Does anyone know what the square footage of the one bedrooms at Riviera is?
I’m having a hard time finding it.
TIA
Dee


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I've seen 813 sq ft listed in a comparison chart.  Third in size only to Old Key West and Grand Flo.  Similar in size to BLT and Kidani.  Ooo yes doing a google search for Riviera Disney 813 it pops up a few places like Expedia:
https://www.expedia.com/Orlando-Hotels-Disneys-Riviera-Resort.h38336835.Hotel-Information


----------



## DeeCee735

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I've seen 813 sq ft listed in a comparison chart.  Third in size only to Old Key West and Grand Flo.  Similar in size to BLT and Kidani.  Ooo yes doing a google search for Riviera Disney 813 it pops up a few places like Expedia:
> https://www.expedia.com/Orlando-Hotels-Disneys-Riviera-Resort.h38336835.Hotel-Information


Thank you. Even the DVC kiosk CM’s couldn’t get an answer! I was trying trip advisor but was in a dead zone. Reason I asked is because we toured them (gorgeous!) and the kitchen is laid out different then the 1 bedrooms at the boardwalk and they seemed bigger (they are) thanks for the answer.
Dee


----------



## DeeCee735

We are at the BW this stay. Can we go go over to Riviera rooftop just for a drink or is the rooftop reservations only?

TIA again!
Dee


----------



## b00kbug

So any suggestions how to handle room requests? Am I better off calling into the DVC helpline or go thru my touring plans app? First time trying this.


----------



## DVCKing

DeeCee735 said:


> We are at the BW this stay. Can we go go over to Riviera rooftop just for a drink or is the rooftop reservations only?
> 
> TIA again!
> Dee


We just got back from a week stay and enjoyed the rooftop several nights with no reservation. It wasn’t crowded and if you are there around 9:40 you can catch the Epcot fireworks.


----------



## jamesweikamp

b00kbug said:


> So any suggestions how to handle room requests? Am I better off calling into the DVC helpline or go thru my touring plans app? First time trying this.



I had more success calling member services. If you do that, make sure you do not make any room requests during your online check-in (at least that is what member services told me).


----------



## b00kbug

jamesweikamp said:


> I had more success calling member services. If you do that, make sure you do not make any room requests during your online check-in (at least that is what member services told me).



Thanks! I have been seeing 30 days out is a good time to put in room request. Does that seem about right then?


----------



## jamesweikamp

b00kbug said:


> Thanks! I have been seeing 30 days out is a good time to put in room request. Does that seem about right then?



Yep. You could also use the chat function on the DVC website if available at the time.


----------



## EeyoreME

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021
> December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> summerw: June 3-10, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> *July
> 
> August*
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2 bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December
> 
> 
> PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV



We are going June 3-9 2bedroom Lock off - SV


----------



## summerw

EeyoreME said:


> We are going June 3-9 2bedroom Lock off - SV


Added! We will be there at the same time! Say hi, if you see me! Lol.


----------



## tehSAC

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2021
> December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July
> 
> August*
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2 bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December
> 
> 
> PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV




We were there from December 4th to 9th

Room 8954


----------



## kboo

@summerw, we'll overlap a bit in a few weeks (hopefully) - Dec 19-23, Dec 30-Jan 2 (split stay)


----------



## BradW

Any use a town car/ limo service to and from the airport?
Any recommendations?


----------



## J-Dog

So - dumb question: I was just looking on the TP Room Finder, and never noticed this before (we stayed there on rented points once and were coincidentally on the 8th floor) - why do all the room numbers start with an 8? 

I see that the second number is the floor number and the last 2 numbers are the actual room numbers for that floor. But what's with the 8? 

I know that the ownership segment is 8A (or 8B, or whatever), but still seems like it's unnecessary to be there...

Just wondering...


----------



## Mike9865

Tiffany Town Car is who we use. 

Leaving for our Welcome Home trip in the morning!  They will be picking us up at the airport.


----------



## BradW

J-Dog said:


> So - dumb question: I was just looking on the TP Room Finder, and never noticed this before (we stayed there on rented points once and were coincidentally on the 8th floor) - why do all the room numbers start with an 8?
> 
> I see that the second number is the floor number and the last 2 numbers are the actual room numbers for that floor. But what's with the 8?
> 
> I know that the ownership segment is 8A (or 8B, or whatever), but still seems like it's unnecessary to be there...
> 
> Just wondering...



I had heard that the Riviera was built on the spot where the CBR building 8 used to be.
Don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Michiel

BradW said:


> I had heard that the Riviera was built on the spot where the CBR building 8 used to be.
> Don't know if that's true or not.



Its correct that there used to be CBR buildings there, the former Barbados section. However the room numbers there started with 1, not 8.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We just got back from our first stay as owners and we absolutely loved the resort, the room everything really! We had a preferred room on the 3rd floor (which was maybe a tiny bit disapointing because we had requested a high floor, but it wasn't a big issue at all really).

The room was stunning and the pictures really don't do it justice in our opinion, we also loved how relaxed it felt, we also stayed at PVB and AKL which are also stunning but didn't feel as relaxing as the Riviera. The quiet pool was lovely, and whilst we were initially a bit worried about it being surrounded on all sides, we didn't feel overlooked at all.

The skyliner to Epcot was great in our explerience, and we walked to CBR to take it to HS which again was really easy.

The only minor niggle we had was Primo Piatto, the food was fine, but the menu did feel kind of limited, and with the lack of a table service (other than Topolino's - where the breakfast was amazing) meant we did travel to Epcot regularly to eat, but again this is only really a very minor niggle, I just felt the Primo Piatto menu could be a little more extensive.

Overall though, we were thrilled and can't wait to get back as soon as possible!


----------



## kboo

Please add us to the Be Our Guest list: 
(kboo)
Dec 19-23 studio SV
Dec 30-Jan 2 studio SV

Past stays: 
Dec 2019 - 1br SV
April 2021 - stu SV
August 2021 - 1br SV


----------



## kboo

I’m going to be leaving some clean, older (2018-2020) popcorn buckets (for anyone who collects them) and a M Old Navy dress in the laundry room later today. The dress is a tank style, knit, navy/white striped and worn maybe once. We kept it in the owner’s locker as a back up dress, but it’s full/ankle length and too long for me.


----------



## Uh_Oa

We are officially owners at RIV. We bought 75 direct points earlier this month. We took a tour back in September. DW and I loved the resort primarily for our adults only trip once a year. This is our second home resort, we also own at PVB. Can't wait for our first stay there.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Uh_Oa said:


> We are officially owners at RIV. We bought 75 direct points earlier this month. We took a tour back in September. DW and I loved the resort primarily for our adults only trip once a year. This is our second home resort, we also own at PVB. Can't wait for our first stay there.



Welcome home!! We love our couples trips to RIV. For what it's worth, my wife and I are perfectly comfortable staying in a tower studio and actually love the views from them.


----------



## Uh_Oa

jamesweikamp said:


> Welcome home!! We love our couples trips to RIV. For what it's worth, my wife and I are perfectly comfortable staying in a tower studio and actually love the views from them.


Good to know. We were thinking those will work out perfect. We'll typically stay two nights in September for F&W and DS. The Tower Studio will work well. Definitely need to book those early from the looks of it.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Uh_Oa said:


> Good to know. We were thinking those will work out perfect. We'll typically stay two nights in September for F&W and DS. The Tower Studio will work well. Definitely need to book those early from the looks of it.



Yes. You will need to book at 11 months, for sure.


----------



## scoobdoo

Mkaiser1 said:


> Surprised they don’t put an outdoor ice rink somewhere for Christmas.



chapek would’ve run a cost benefit analysis on that


----------



## Littlelulu01

We just returned from our first stay as owners here.  We had a preferred view 3rd floor near elevator. There’s a smoking area below but we never smelled smoke while on our balcony. I’m very sensitive to smoke smells and have an excellent sense of smell and have no clue how we could be so close and not smell it.
Anyway- we absolutely love the resort. There’s not one negative.  The skyliner is fantastic! The rooms are just beautiful.  Staff are great, all the little areas that are actually usable and available.  The pools are not crowded.  The food is the best on property including The quick service.  The resort size is perfect.  
We were never super jacked up on the property and I purchased a fixed week mainly because the price last year was too good to pass up and we needed some extra points.  
We like it better than any other property by a long shot, including our other home resorts at AKV and Aulani.


----------



## McFlame

We have just become owners at RIV, we took advantage of the direct offer with DVC in December and purchased 300 points. We are in the UK so our welcome home trip isn’t until September 2022 but we are so excited for it!

Please add us to the Be Our Guest list:
Sep 07-20 1 Bedroom SV


----------



## Evita_W

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 2022
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 10-16
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio


Our dates have changed, we will now be there Feb 8 to 17 since our waitlist came through!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

McFlame said:


> We have just become owners at RIV, we took advantage of the direct offer with DVC in December and purchased 300 points. We are in the UK so our welcome home trip isn’t until September 2022 but we are so excited for it!
> 
> Please add us to the Be Our Guest list:
> Sep 07-20 1 Bedroom SV


Welcome Home, Neighbors!!   Riviera is SO great!


----------



## Vulnox

We bought about a month ago at Riviera, our first stay there will be November 23rd-29th in a 2 Bedroom SV (Non-Lockoff).

Our "Welcome Home" stay will be at BoardWalk in a 1BR this February. I wish it was at RIV, but we wanted to save as many points as possible for the bigger November trip and our guide was able to get us the 1BR at BoardWalk despite it showing no availability, so we went for it.

I would like for us to be able to see the fireworks from our RIV room, and I thought I read some rooms are firework view, even for Standard, is that true? I was going to put in a room request, to at least take a shot, but if there aren't any then I don't want to waste their time.

Thanks all! Really looking forward to these trips and many more!


----------



## J-Dog

Vulnox said:


> We bought about a month ago at Riviera, our first stay there will be November 23rd-39th in a 2 Bedroom SV (Non-Lockoff).
> 
> Our "Welcome Home" stay will be at BoardWalk in a 1BR this February. I wish it was at RIV, but we wanted to save as many points as possible for the bigger November trip and our guide was able to get us the 1BR at BoardWalk despite it showing no availability, so we went for it.
> 
> I would like for us to be able to see the fireworks from our RIV room, and I thought I read some rooms are firework view, even for Standard, is that true? I was going to put in a room request, to at least take a shot, but if there aren't any then I don't want to waste their time.
> 
> Thanks all! Really looking forward to these trips and many more!


Awesome!  Hope you have a great time!

Like you, we were trying to go November 31st-39th, but that non-existent November week was all booked. So we're going December 4th-11th instead.


----------



## Vulnox

J-Dog said:


> Awesome!  Hope you have a great time!
> 
> Like you, we were trying to go November 31st-39th, but that non-existent November week was all booked. So we're going December 4th-11th instead.



Ha! Yeah not sure where that came from. Really stretching the powers of pixie dust.


----------



## CarolynFH

Vulnox said:


> I would like for us to be able to see the fireworks from our RIV room, and I thought I read some rooms are firework view, even for Standard, is that true? I was going to put in a room request, to at least take a shot, but if there aren't any then I don't want to waste their time.


Yes, we had a standard view 1 BR with an excellent view of the Epcot fireworks. Somewhere on DISboards is a thread with RIV room numbers, views and photos, and a photo of the view from our balcony is in there. It was February 2020. I'd just request a high floor.


----------



## sethschroeder

9 Days out from our 2BR Standard View (fingers crossed for a good view of the fireworks)

Side note:
Neither my parents or kids have ever saw WDW fireworks with my parents having been to WDW a number of times but always leaving just before.

We plan on hitting both Epcot and MK for the Deluxe after hours and watching the fireworks as part of that.


----------



## lynzi2004

We are looking at booking a preferred view deluxe studio. What does a preferred view entail? We are hoping for Epcot fireworks?!?


----------



## Akck

lynzi2004 said:


> We are looking at booking a preferred view deluxe studio. What does a preferred view entail? We are hoping for Epcot fireworks?!?



Preferred view mostly gives you a pool/lake view. Standard views give you the best chance for viewing Epcot fireworks.


----------



## Leahc117

sethschroeder said:


> 9 Days out from our 2BR Standard View (fingers crossed for a good view of the fireworks)
> 
> Side note:
> Neither my parents or kids have ever saw WDW fireworks with my parents having been to WDW a number of times but always leaving just before.
> 
> We plan on hitting both Epcot and MK for the Deluxe after hours and watching the fireworks as part of that.


We are 10 days out from the same! 2 bed standard!


----------



## Evita_W

Akck said:


> Preferred view mostly gives you a pool/lake view. Standard views give you the best chance for viewing Epcot fireworks.


Yeah, personally, we think that is the preferred view for us......lol


----------



## CarolynFH

Evita_W said:


> Yeah, personally, we think that is the preferred view for us......lol


You’re not the only ones!


----------



## DisTime25

We booked a standard studio for two nights this past weekend and were upgraded to a preferred view room.  Our room looked out over the lake between the skyliner station and the parking lot.   We were in the parks late so not sure if we would have had a fireworks view from there or not.


----------



## TinkB278

DisTime25 said:


> We booked a standard studio for two nights this past weekend and were upgraded to a preferred view room.  Our room looked out over the lake between the skyliner station and the parking lot.   We were in the parks late so not sure if we would have had a fireworks view from there or not.


Is that area considered a preferred view?


----------



## DisTime25

Not sure.  Just going by the fact that the resort information updated to state preferred view when we received our room information on day of check in with our room number.


----------



## kandlsutton

TinkB278 said:


> Is that area considered a preferred view?


Yes, Skyliner view is ”preferred”.  Standard views are along the front of the resort (see resort room layout on page 1 of this thread). All other rooms, including rooms on both sides of the wings (East/Topolino’s side and West/Skyliner side) are preferred.  Tower studios have a 1 in 3 shot of Epcot fireworks view, according to our DVC tour guide, and the middle tower studio on each floor has a partial fireworks view.
We were in 8510 last month in the west wing and our 2BR overlooked the quiet pool.  No fireworks view.  Topolino’s Terrace has a great view of both Epcot and MK fireworks (and can see Expedition Everest at AK), but was only accessible if you had a reservation at Topolino’s. Hoping that changes before our next visit in a standard view.


----------



## UofMGuy423

New Riviera owner here and just booked our Welcome Home trip for March 30-April 2nd.   Was hoping for a Tower Studio, but our Orientation Guide said she could book us a Deluxe Studio Standard or Preferred.  Splurged and went with the Preferred!  Excited the Guide could get us the room since the member site said nothing was available during that time period.


----------



## Lunchbox66

New RIV owner/first time buyer! Can't wait for our first stay this fall in a 1 BR.


----------



## jamesweikamp

UofMGuy423 said:


> New Riviera owner here and just booked our Welcome Home trip for March 30-April 2nd.   Was hoping for a Tower Studio, but our Orientation Guide said she could book us a Deluxe Studio Standard or Preferred.  Splurged and went with the Preferred!  Excited the Guide could get us the room since the member site said nothing was available during that time period.





Lunchbox66 said:


> New RIV owner/first time buyer! Can't wait for our first stay this fall in a 1 BR.



Welcome home!!


----------



## sethschroeder

Are they doing smores and fires at Riviera right now?


----------



## JennSH

Just booked our 2 bedroom standard for December 9-11!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

sethschroeder said:


> Are they doing smores and fires at Riviera right now?


Yes, 5:30-6:30 daily!


----------



## UofMGuy423

Just booked our 2 bedroom preferred for November 19th-November 24th.  First time ever having Thanksgiving dinner at Disney!


----------



## sethschroeder

Luckily back in June but a slight sadness just set in.

Everest and Splash are both closed for our trip.


----------



## kboo

Vulnox said:


> I would like for us to be able to see the fireworks from our RIV room, and I thought I read some rooms are firework view, even for Standard, is that true? I was going to put in a room request, to at least take a shot, but if there aren't any then I don't want to waste their time.


The fireworks views are from the standard rooms, and many on the west side (Skyliner side) have a view of both Epcot and MK fireworks. I believe, 4 stays in, that every standard room can see at least one park's FW, if not both. I think if you are above the lobby or anywhere to the west of that you'll be able to see both. 

Unfortunately on this last trip, 12/31 was the day that I and my kids came down with covid symptoms and so we were asleep before midnight. DH saw both and said the Epcot's New Year's fireworks this year were the most amazing fireworks he's seen anywhere, hands down (and we saw MK's in 2019). I am still mad at him for not waking me up. (Symptoms were not that bad, and we started our road trip home the next day.)



sethschroeder said:


> Are they doing smores and fires at Riviera right now?


Yes! I believe it's off to the left if you are facing CBR.


----------



## LMO429

Hello! We are in a 1 bedroom standard view what is the best room requests for firework views ?


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> Hello! We are in a 1 bedroom standard view what is the best room requests for firework views ?



High floor closest to skyliner


----------



## LMO429

sethschroeder said:


> High floor closest to skyliner



Thank you!

Im trying to decide if I just want to be on the same floor as the lobby for ease of getting in and out quickly or if the view is worth it? im not the biggest fan of elevators


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Im trying to decide if I just want to be on the same floor as the lobby for ease of getting in and out quickly or if the view is worth it? im not the biggest fan of elevators



Stairs unless you have a stroller you could do. 

Low floors are not terrible either because unlike preferred views there really isn't a sidewalk right outside you balcony.


----------



## LMO429

sethschroeder said:


> Stairs unless you have a stroller you could do.
> 
> Low floors are not terrible either because unlike preferred views there really isn't a sidewalk right outside you balcony.



What do you mean by Preferred views there really isn't a sidewalk outside your balcony?

also are stairs easy to access


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> What do you mean by Preferred views there really isn't a sidewalk outside your balcony?
> 
> also are stairs easy to access



Red is the preferred views and green is standard views. Side walks don't run in front of the standard views unlike the preferred views. So if you are on a low floor in a standard view you won't have someone walking right under or next to your balcony.


----------



## sethschroeder

What times have rooms been ready recently?


----------



## sethschroeder

Skyliner opened at 7:15 from Riviera and got to CBR before Pop line started running.

Really no line yet for HS line.

9am HS opening and 830 early entry.

To HS by 7:35


----------



## sethschroeder

Zero lines in the evening really either. We haven't done the fireworks time but left the park a little earlier.


----------



## WIll C

sethschroeder said:


> What times have rooms been ready recently?


Our room this week was ready just at 4pm on the day we arrived. We had just landed at MCO and was another hour to get to the resort so it worked out perfectly for us.


----------



## purpliequeen

Hi everyone - I've been lurking on here for a while. Looking forward to our first stay at Riviera next month. A couple questions for those of you who have been recently: 

1) How stocked is the gift shop? I'm hoping to score the original RR mug that changes color with heat along with some ears and perhaps a new shirt.  
2) Does the line for Le Petit Cafe get long when it opens at 7am? Seems like a lot of (planning) things happen at 7am and I really wish I could have coffee before having to play on my phone. 
3) I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, but I just can't find it: Do they pipe in the Epcot Harmonious fireworks music in the Topolino's dining room? What about on the balcony (if one doesn't score a window table)? Do they allow guests without a window table to get up during the middle of the meal to watch from the balcony? I love the set up at California Grill (with MK fireworks) so I'm hoping it's the same idea - lowered lights, piped in music, service pauses so guests can take in the fireworks either at their table or on the balcony. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WillOetg1

Hey everyone! My family just joined DVC (Riviera) this past week and plan to schedule a welcome home orientation in the coming days. Is it true that they may be able to book our first visit even during a time of year that does not show availability on the website? We were hoping to go a few days during the first week of April.


----------



## jamesweikamp

WillOetg1 said:


> Hey everyone! My family just joined DVC (Riviera) this past week and plan to schedule a welcome home orientation in the coming days. Is it true that they may be able to book our first visit even during a time of year that does not show availability on the website? We were hoping to go a few days during the first week of April.



Yes. If this is your first purchase and direct from Disney, member services can sometimes pull from cash inventory for your “welcome home” trip. Make sure you call. Don’t book online.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

purpliequeen said:


> 1) How stocked is the gift shop? I'm hoping to score the original RR mug that changes color with heat along with some ears and perhaps a new shirt.
> 2) Does the line for Le Petit Cafe get long when it opens at 7am? Seems like a lot of (planning) things happen at 7am and I really wish I could have coffee before having to play on my phone.
> 3) I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, but I just can't find it: Do they pipe in the Epcot Harmonious fireworks music in the Topolino's dining room? What about on the balcony (if one doesn't score a window table)? Do they allow guests without a window table to get up during the middle of the meal to watch from the balcony? I love the set up at California Grill (with MK fireworks) so I'm hoping it's the same idea - lowered lights, piped in music, service pauses so guests can take in the fireworks either at their table or on the balcony.


1) The gift shop is relatively small, but in my opinion, it's stocked nicely with things you won't find anywhere else. I do doubt they have the original RR mug you're looking for though. I was there      a week ago and saw wine glasses in the morning. I went back that evening to purchase and they were sold out. C'est la vie...
2) There will be a line when Le Petit Cafe opens. Maybe 7/8 people deep? I bet this varies morning to morning and someone who goes more often will have better insight. I tend to just make             coffee in the room to avoid lines first thing.
3) They do not pipe Epcot Harmonious music into Topolino's dining room. They do allow you to leave your table and step out onto the balcony during the show. Let your server know you plan to      do this and they will pause service for you to do so. The fireworks/show is a little distant, but I love the balcony of Topolino's!
Wishing you a great stay at one of my favorites!!


----------



## WillOetg1

Thank you so much for your reply. I’ll keep you guys posted on how it goes.


----------



## purpliequeen

DanaVonSchweet said:


> 1) The gift shop is relatively small, but in my opinion, it's stocked nicely with things you won't find anywhere else. I do doubt they have the original RR mug you're looking for though. I was there      a week ago and saw wine glasses in the morning. I went back that evening to purchase and they were sold out. C'est la vie...
> 2) There will be a line when Le Petit Cafe opens. Maybe 7/8 people deep? I bet this varies morning to morning and someone who goes more often will have better insight. I tend to just make             coffee in the room to avoid lines first thing.
> 3) They do not pipe Epcot Harmonious music into Topolino's dining room. They do allow you to leave your table and step out onto the balcony during the show. Let your server know you plan to      do this and they will pause service for you to do so. The fireworks/show is a little distant, but I love the balcony of Topolino's!
> Wishing you a great stay at one of my favorites!!


Thank you, Dana. I will report back!


----------



## summerw

Hi, All. Sorry it's taken me a minute to get back on track from our Christmas trip. I've gone right into costuming my son's show and a work deadline, but I'm catching up. 
The trip was amazing. I don't know if it's because of the park reservation system, but it was definitely not as crowded as I was expecting. Lines weren't short but I never felt that squeeze just walking that I've come to expect from holidays. 
Riviera was amazing as always. We booked a standard but got upgraded to a preferred overlooking the splash area. It was beautiful. I couldn't help but mourn my last room with a view of Epcot though. I got so spoiled with that! 
We didn't rope drop so I can't comment how that was working, but we did wait about 20-25 minutes at park close from Epcot one night. We rode alone except when there was a significant line. 
The pool was heated, but it was 85 that week. Lol. 
Still no Monte Cristo, but everything else was good. 

Ask any questions!



kboo said:


> Please add us to the Be Our Guest list:
> (kboo)
> Dec 19-23 studio SV
> Dec 30-Jan 2 studio SV
> 
> Past stays:
> Dec 2019 - 1br SV
> April 2021 - stu SV
> August 2021 - 1br SV





Uh_Oa said:


> Sorry I missed getting it on there before you left, but I added you to past trips.
> 
> We are officially owners at RIV. We bought 75 direct points earlier this month. We took a tour back in September. DW and I loved the resort primarily for our adults only trip once a year. This is our second home resort, we also own at PVB. Can't wait for our first stay there.


Welcome Home!! 



McFlame said:


> Sep 07-20 1 Bedroom SV


Added. That's a long trip! And in a 1-bedroom... so jealous!  




Evita_W said:


> Feb 8 to 17


Updated!



Vulnox said:


> We bought about a month ago at Riviera, our first stay there will be November 23rd-29th in a 2 Bedroom SV (Non-Lockoff).
> 
> Our "Welcome Home" stay will be at BoardWalk in a 1BR this February. I wish it was at RIV, but we wanted to save as many points as possible for the bigger November trip and our guide was able to get us the 1BR at BoardWalk despite it showing no availability, so we went for it.
> 
> I would like for us to be able to see the fireworks from our RIV room, and I thought I read some rooms are firework view, even for Standard, is that true? I was going to put in a room request, to at least take a shot, but if there aren't any then I don't want to waste their time.
> 
> Thanks all! Really looking forward to these trips and many more!



Welcome home! Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page? And there's still something special about staying on your points even if it's not at Riviera. 
I usually request "Epcot view" which has worked 2 out of the 3 stays. You could also ask for "fireworks view." These are both of course if you're putting the request in with member services as opposed to just using their choices from he drop down. Be sure not to pick anything from he drop downs if you do call in. 



J-Dog said:


> Awesome!  Hope you have a great time!
> 
> Like you, we were trying to go November 31st-39th, but that non-existent November week was all booked. So we're going December 4th-11th instead.


I missed that week's availability. So many glitches lately! Would you like me to add your to the Be Our Guest List.



CarolynFH said:


> Yes, we had a standard view 1 BR with an excellent view of the Epcot fireworks. Somewhere on DISboards is a thread with RIV room numbers, views and photos, and a photo of the view from our balcony is in there. It was February 2020. I'd just request a high floor.


There's a link to the view thread under "Rooms" in the first post. 



UofMGuy423 said:


> New Riviera owner here and just booked our Welcome Home trip for March 30-April 2nd.   Was hoping for a Tower Studio, but our Orientation Guide said she could book us a Deluxe Studio Standard or Preferred.  Splurged and went with the Preferred!  Excited the Guide could get us the room since the member site said nothing was available during that time period.


Welcome Home! That's great they were able to get you in! Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?



Lunchbox66 said:


> New RIV owner/first time buyer! Can't wait for our first stay this fall in a 1 BR.


Welcome Home! If you'd like me to add your trip to our Be Our Guest List on the first page, just post the dates and room size.  



JennSH said:


> Just booked our 2 bedroom standard for December 9-11!


Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?



UofMGuy423 said:


> Just booked our 2 bedroom preferred for November 19th-November 24th.  First time ever having Thanksgiving dinner at Disney!


Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?



LMO429 said:


> Hello! We are in a 1 bedroom standard view what is the best room requests for firework views ?


You can make that exact request if you call in to member services. 



sethschroeder said:


> What times have rooms been ready recently?


We've often gotten ours at the time we tell them we will be there when we do online check-in. I think as early as 11 once. Once it was 4. 



sethschroeder said:


> Skyliner opened at 7:15 from Riviera and got to CBR before Pop line started running.
> 
> Really no line yet for HS line.
> 
> 9am HS opening and 830 early entry.
> 
> To HS by 7:35


Thanks for the great report! Was there a line at 7:15? What time did you get there? 



purpliequeen said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking on here for a while. Looking forward to our first stay at Riviera next month. A couple questions for those of you who have been recently:
> 
> 1) How stocked is the gift shop? I'm hoping to score the original RR mug that changes color with heat along with some ears and perhaps a new shirt.
> 2) Does the line for Le Petit Cafe get long when it opens at 7am? Seems like a lot of (planning) things happen at 7am and I really wish I could have coffee before having to play on my phone.
> 3) I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, but I just can't find it: Do they pipe in the Epcot Harmonious fireworks music in the Topolino's dining room? What about on the balcony (if one doesn't score a window table)? Do they allow guests without a window table to get up during the middle of the meal to watch from the balcony? I love the set up at California Grill (with MK fireworks) so I'm hoping it's the same idea - lowered lights, piped in music, service pauses so guests can take in the fireworks either at their table or on the balcony.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats on your first stay! I agree with how others answered you. As for the stocking, it seems like they are often out of more than a size or two on the Riviera clothing, but it's luck of the draw. The rest is definitely well stocked. 



WillOetg1 said:


> Hey everyone! My family just joined DVC (Riviera) this past week and plan to schedule a welcome home orientation in the coming days. Is it true that they may be able to book our first visit even during a time of year that does not show availability on the website? We were hoping to go a few days during the first week of April.


Welcome Home! And they might... it never hurts to ask. Just don't book anything yourself first. Good luck!


----------



## sethschroeder

Oh the Epcot evening hours for Deluxe sucked FYI unless you wanted to wait about an hour before doing anything. 

We could do Frozen and Ratatouille quicker this morning in the early hours than we could at night. 

Better hope for MK.


----------



## gregskellington

Interesting. Almost all reports have had Epcot evening hours as incredibly dead.


----------



## jamesweikamp

sethschroeder said:


> Oh the Epcot evening hours for Deluxe sucked FYI unless you wanted to wait about an hour before doing anything.
> 
> We could do Frozen and Ratatouille quicker this morning in the early hours than we could at night.
> 
> Better hope for MK.





gregskellington said:


> Interesting. Almost all reports have had Epcot evening hours as incredibly dead.



My experience with EPCOT and others is that you have to wait out the people that jumped in line just before park close. Then, its dead. Just go drink for a little while and then hit the rides!!


----------



## J-Dog

summerw said:


> Hi, All. Sorry it's taken me a minute to get back on track from our Christmas trip. I've gone right into costuming my son's show and a work deadline, but I'm catching up.
> The trip was amazing. I don't know if it's because of the park reservation system, but it was definitely not as crowded as I was expecting. Lines weren't short but I never felt that squeeze just walking that I've come to expect from holidays.
> Riviera was amazing as always. We booked a standard but got upgraded to a preferred overlooking the splash area. It was beautiful. I couldn't help but mourn my last room with a view of Epcot though. I got so spoiled with that!
> We didn't rope drop so I can't comment how that was working, but we did wait about 20-25 minutes at park close from Epcot one night. We rode alone except when there was a significant line.
> The pool was heated, but it was 85 that week. Lol.
> Still no Monte Cristo, but everything else was good.
> 
> Ask any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!
> 
> 
> Added. That's a long trip! And in a 1-bedroom... so jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Updated!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home! Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page? And there's still something special about staying on your points even if it's not at Riviera.
> I usually request "Epcot view" which has worked 2 out of the 3 stays. You could also ask for "fireworks view." These are both of course if you're putting the request in with member services as opposed to just using their choices from he drop down. Be sure not to pick anything from he drop downs if you do call in.
> 
> 
> I missed that week's availability. So many glitches lately! Would you like me to add your to the Be Our Guest List.
> 
> 
> There's a link to the view thread under "Rooms" in the first post.
> 
> 
> Welcome Home! That's great they were able to get you in! Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?
> 
> 
> Welcome Home! If you'd like me to add your trip to our Be Our Guest List on the first page, just post the dates and room size.
> 
> 
> Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?
> 
> 
> Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page?
> 
> 
> You can make that exact request if you call in to member services.
> 
> 
> We've often gotten ours at the time we tell them we will be there when we do online check-in. I think as early as 11 once. Once it was 4.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great report! Was there a line at 7:15? What time did you get there?
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first stay! I agree with how others answered you. As for the stocking, it seems like they are often out of more than a size or two on the Riviera clothing, but it's luck of the draw. The rest is definitely well stocked.
> 
> 
> Welcome Home! And they might... it never hurts to ask. Just don't book anything yourself first. Good luck!


Glad you had a great trip and thanks for keeping up this thread! 

Yes, please add us - December 4-12, 2022 in a GV at RIV. 

Thanks!


----------



## summerw

sethschroeder said:


> Oh the Epcot evening hours for Deluxe sucked FYI unless you wanted to wait about an hour before doing anything.
> 
> We could do Frozen and Ratatouille quicker this morning in the early hours than we could at night.
> 
> Better hope for MK.



I can't say too much because we spent over an hour of it stuck on Spaceship Earth. It was a walk on right at 10 on December 27. The ride would go 20 feet and then stop again. It was maddening. And a real bummer since I'd convinced DH and DS to ride after the last time we were stuck on it for an hour sitting backwards. 
Then we managed to make it to Ratatouille right before the end of the hours where there was no wait at all. We got some great pics of that area with no one in it. Also the ride back with no line on the Skyliner was great! They did give us a LL pass for something the next day. It was very limited though. 

We rode People Mover, Haunted Mansion, Small World, Pirates, Peter Pan and Seven Dwarves twice and still left early at MK. I think you'll have good luck there!



J-Dog said:


> Glad you had a great trip and thanks for keeping up this thread!
> 
> Yes, please add us - December 4-12, 2022 in a GV at RIV.
> 
> Thanks!


You all keep this thread as much as I do so you're welcome and thank YOU! I added you. You're staying in a Grand Villa?!? Oh the jealousy. Please come and give a review afterwards. I'm even jealous of the doorbell, let alone every giant and beautifully finished room!


----------



## J-Dog

summerw said:


> You all keep this thread as much as I do so you're welcome and thank YOU! I added you. You're staying in a Grand Villa?!? Oh the jealousy. Please come and give a review afterwards. I'm even jealous of the doorbell, let alone every giant and beautifully finished room!


Thanks so much. Yes, we're doing a 3-bedroom with banked points, but with the points charts changing in December, this will probably be the one and only time that happens. I will definitely give a review afterwards. Thanks again!


----------



## WillOetg1

WillOetg1 said:


> Hey everyone! My family just joined DVC (Riviera) this past week and plan to schedule a welcome home orientation in the coming days. Is it true that they may be able to book our first visit even during a time of year that does not show availability on the website? We were hoping to go a few days during the first week of April.



Great news! We were able to book a studio from 4/3-4/6 during the orientation call. We’re really looking forward to the trip. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sandisw

Updates my trips..March 9 to 11 is now 1 bedroom SV and July 21st to July 23rd is Studio SV.

December 11 to 14th, 2 bedroom SV.

I do have a September trip planned but not sure yet it is a go.


----------



## Akck

sethschroeder said:


> Oh the Epcot evening hours for Deluxe sucked FYI unless you wanted to wait about an hour before doing anything.
> 
> We could do Frozen and Ratatouille quicker this morning in the early hours than we could at night.
> 
> Better hope for MK.



Curious… We arrived Monday and did the evening hours too. We waited 15-20 minutes each for both rides. We did wait 5-10 minutes for the crowds to clear after the show before heading over to Frozen. By the time we finished, there was no line at the spot where they were checking resorts and the line ended somewhere inside. Likewise, at Ratatouille, the line was just before the entrance. When we got out, there was no line outside.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

sethschroeder said:


> Oh the Epcot evening hours for Deluxe sucked FYI unless you wanted to wait about an hour before doing anything.
> 
> We could do Frozen and Ratatouille quicker this morning in the early hours than we could at night.
> 
> Better hope for MK.



We had a weird experience with this as well. It was I guess partly our fault, we'd already done Frozen and Ratatouille and maybe we should have done a bit more research but we kind of figured more things would be open than were. We walked round World Show case to do Ratatouille again from Test Track the long way round (through Mexico etc), thinking some of the pavilion shops or food booths would be open (this was early December), but literally everything was closed and for large parts of the walk we literally didn't see a soul, it was really weird and kinda creepy!

We did Ratatouille but the park was still dead, we had considered walking round the rest of World showcase, but just decided to take the Skyliner back to Riviera. 

As others have said, the MK evening hours is much better (I still kind of have issues with the whole concept, but once I got passed the whole perks for being deluxe thing, it was great), we did loads of rides and there was lots more stuff open.

Maybe we just got a bad night at Epcot, but yeah, I was amazed that pretty much everything (other than rides) was shut.

On a totally unrelated note, this is by no means a complaint, the CMs do an amazing job, and there is nothing that can be done differently, but just a word of warning I guess. If you are using an ECV (or any other mobility device), the Skyliner line at Epcot at park close, even after the deluxe event, is kind of brutal, as I say, theres nothing that can be done, but just be prepared you may be waiting a while. I think it was a good 30 - 40 minutes for us on a couple of occasions because there were quite a few other ECV users in front of us.


----------



## sethschroeder

Skyliner broken down had to walk to CBR to get on for HS. No notification except sign at the station.


----------



## Vulnox

summerw said:


> Hi, All. Sorry it's taken me a minute to get back on track from our Christmas trip. I've gone right into costuming my son's show and a work deadline, but I'm catching up.
> 
> Welcome home! Would you like me to add your trip to the Be Our Guest List on the first page? And there's still something special about staying on your points even if it's not at Riviera.
> I usually request "Epcot view" which has worked 2 out of the 3 stays. You could also ask for "fireworks view." These are both of course if you're putting the request in with member services as opposed to just using their choices from he drop down. Be sure not to pick anything from he drop downs if you do call in.



Thank you so much for the tips! I do need to contact Member Services and get that request in before too much time passes. I do think I selected "Near Elevator" in the drop down, but can't recall if it was the November or February trip where I already did that. I think Feb. I will review it though.

Yes, please add the November trip to the Guest List. So you don't have to hunt back, we are going November 23rd-29th, 2 Bedroom Standard View, Riviera.

Thanks again!


----------



## scoobdoo

When does everyone anticipate a skyliner expansion, with a direct line from RIV to Springs?


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

scoobdoo said:


> When does everyone anticipate a skyliner expansion, with a direct line from RIV to Springs?



I don't think anything has ever been said other than conjecture and theory. I have seen lots of time people throwing out the possibility of a route extending from HS to AK and AKL via Blizzard Beach, that idea seems to have been around for quite a while, its a big big distance though and even if they were considering it, it wouldn't happen for years and years I wouldn't have thought.

Extension to DS makes a lot of sense, but again, I guess they don't throw these things up over night. I have seen a theory that if and when Brightline open a train station at DS it would make sense for a Skyliner extension to Springs to be built for the same sort of target date. They were aiming on a 2026 completion date for that rail connection, but it was put on indefinite hold last year I believe following failure to agree on a route, so by this point its anyones guess whether that finally happens.

Sorry for the wordy response, just my thoughts on it. The below image was on Reddit, so not sure who to credit, but it has been passed around for a few years, I guess this is like the 'dream' scenario, from this view it does make sense, its basically a straight line, but the time and money involved would be crazy and I personally don't see it being hugely likely.


----------



## scoobdoo

Thegoatfeeder said:


> line, but the time and money involved would be crazy and I personally don't see it being hugely likely.



if a ski resort can build a new cable car system in the off season, in 4 months or less, in much more challenging environs, with a much tighter cash flow and profit margins than the world’s largest entertainment conglomerate, I don’t see why DIS couldn‘t pull this off


----------



## EYL

scoobdoo said:


> if a ski resort can build a new cable car system in the off season, in 4 months or less, in much more challenging environs, with a much tighter cash flow and profit margins than the world’s largest entertainment conglomerate, I don’t see why DIS couldn‘t pull this off



One of the challenges, if the Skyliner requires a new station at either RIV or AKL for the extension, could be the cost of building that station being charged to the owners and/or an increase in annual dues for maintenance.  Of course, Disney could just eat that cost, but I'm sure this will be a challenge.


----------



## CarolynFH

EYL said:


> One of the challenges, if the Skyliner requires a new station at either RIV or AKL for the extension, could be the cost of building that station being charged to the owners and/or an increase in annual dues for maintenance.  Of course, Disney could just eat that cost, but I'm sure this will be a challenge.


I don’t know whether they’d share part of the capital cost of building the new lines, but all DVC resorts pay a share of the operating costs for any transportation associated with that resort. The Transportation line item in the RIV budget is already much higher than any other DVC resort, presumably for operations and ongoing maintenance of the Skyliner.


----------



## sethschroeder

Thegoatfeeder said:


> I have seen lots of time people throwing out the possibility of a route extending from HS to AK and AKL via Blizzard Beach



That is simply something people thought up. 

The expansion to Disney Springs was actually talked about by someone who was working on the Skyliner setup by the manufacturer. 

I suspect any plans are delayed until the current system doesn't have downtime issues and they can start running it through higher win and storms.


----------



## ALDSMD

We will be there May 15-22.  We have a 2 bedroom preferred view.  What room requests should we make?  Can someone explain what the room numbers stand for again I've forgotten.  I know one is floor...  Thanks for the help!


----------



## J-Dog

ALDSMD said:


> We will be there May 15-22.  We have a 2 bedroom preferred view.  What room requests should we make?  Can someone explain what the room numbers stand for again I've forgotten.  I know one is floor...  Thanks for the help!


If you are subscribed to Touring Plans - their Room Finder is the best/easiest way to decide what room you want to request. I'm fairly sure that they have maps of all WDW resorts - they definitely do for Riviera.


----------



## jamesweikamp

J-Dog said:


> If you are subscribed to Touring Plans - their Room Finder is the best/easiest way to decide what room you want to request. I'm fairly sure that they have maps of all WDW resorts - they definitely do for Riviera.



There is also a room map on the first page of this thread. PV will generally look out over the pool. The room numbers are all 8XXX. The first number is meaningless, the second says what floor you are on, and the last two the location in the building.


----------



## Leahc117

We just returned from a stay in a 2 bedroom.  We had a great time though I will say the experience in the parks has made me second guess adding points on.  The after hours event was great for me- I stayed with 2 daughters (7 and 9) while my husband took our sleeping 4 year old and his parents (with an ECV) back to riviera.  We went on frozen right after fireworks, then booked to soarin which was maybe 10 min wait, then we ended the night with remys twice!  We made it back to RIV only 20 minutes after my husband and his parents.  My biggest pet peeve with RIV was eating out of paper boxes all week at primo piatto!  On our last day I couldn’t even get a paper plate to split my kids food because they were out, then we walked over to check out Caribbean beach and they were serving food on regular dishes.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Leahc117 said:


> We just returned from a stay in a 2 bedroom.  We had a great time though I will say the experience in the parks has made me second guess adding points on.  The after hours event was great for me- I stayed with 2 daughters (7 and 9) while my husband took our sleeping 4 year old and his parents (with an ECV) back to riviera.  We went on frozen right after fireworks, then booked to soarin which was maybe 10 min wait, then we ended the night with remys twice!  We made it back to RIV only 20 minutes after my husband and his parents.  My biggest pet peeve with RIV was eating out of paper boxes all week at primo piatto!  On our last day I couldn’t even get a paper plate to split my kids food because they were out, then we walked over to check out Caribbean beach and they were serving food on regular dishes.


Is there more?  It sounds like so many great things and it's just one thing you mentioned that (while you shouldn't have to) you could pack a few paper plates and solve.  If there are more things that you're not fond of / hate at Riviera then yes I'd question adding on but hopefully they will return to plates at some point.  That said, if it's something that truly drives you nuts I totally get it - something that seems like a minor inconvenience to someone can completely ruin an amazing experience for someone else.  Like the scent of a resort or the music they play could be be no big deal for most but a deal breaker for some.  But hopefully Primo will offer plates again soon and it's temporary thing.  On the plus side... you are in the position to add on somewhere - maybe VGF2 or VGC is a great option.  Jealous of your after hours experience - they weren't doing that the last time I was there - sounds awesome!


----------



## andyman8

Leahc117 said:


> We just returned from a stay in a 2 bedroom.  We had a great time though I will say the experience in the parks has made me second guess adding points on.  The after hours event was great for me- I stayed with 2 daughters (7 and 9) while my husband took our sleeping 4 year old and his parents (with an ECV) back to riviera.  We went on frozen right after fireworks, then booked to soarin which was maybe 10 min wait, then we ended the night with remys twice!  We made it back to RIV only 20 minutes after my husband and his parents.  My biggest pet peeve with RIV was eating out of paper boxes all week at primo piatto!  On our last day I couldn’t even get a paper plate to split my kids food because they were out, then we walked over to check out Caribbean beach and they were serving food on regular dishes.


I agree with you re: Primo Piatto. It’s the resort’s main restaurant — most are only going to eat at Topolino’s once or twice — since there’s no casual TS restaurants. They really need to go back to serving you the food on real dishes with real utensils.


----------



## Leahc117

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Is there more?  It sounds like so many great things and it's just one thing you mentioned that (while you shouldn't have to) you could pack a few paper plates and solve.  If there are more things that you're not fond of / hate at Riviera then yes I'd question adding on but hopefully they will return to plates at some point.  That said, if it's something that truly drives you nuts I totally get it - something that seems like a minor inconvenience to someone can completely ruin an amazing experience for someone else.  Like the scent of a resort or the music they play could be be no big deal for most but a deal breaker for some.  But hopefully Primo will offer plates again soon and it's temporary thing.  On the plus side... you are in the position to add on somewhere - maybe VGF2 or VGC is a great option.  Jealous of your after hours experience - they weren't doing that the last time I was there - sounds awesome!


I love Riviera and our stay was great.  It wasn't the paper boxes that made me rethink more points it was the experience in the parks.  We spent a lot $$ on ILL and Genie + and in my experience it was for a lesser experience than we had previous years.  We adjusted our expectations and made sure to get a couple of the most important things done as we brought my in laws with us for their first trip.  When we walked into Riviera I was ready to look into getting more points right then - and the parks experience just took the wind out of my sails.  We did have a great time - and I'm glad for any days at Disney - it just seemed a bit more difficult to get stuff done.  Compared to many here I am newer to Disney with trips 2019, 2020 (before closure), 2021 standby only, and 2022 ILL and G+.  I could get behind paying more for a better experience but my thought with G+ (at least for how we managed this trip) is you either pay for an OK day or your day is considerably worse.  Maybe next time we will spend less time in the parks and more time drinking coffee and cocktails (depending on the time of day) at RIV


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Leahc117 said:


> I love Riviera and our stay was great.  It wasn't the paper boxes that made me rethink more points it was the experience in the parks.  We spent a lot $$ on ILL and Genie + and in my experience it was for a lesser experience than we had previous years.  We adjusted our expectations and made sure to get a couple of the most important things done as we brought my in laws with us for their first trip.  When we walked into Riviera I was ready to look into getting more points right then - and the parks experience just took the wind out of my sails.  We did have a great time - and I'm glad for any days at Disney - it just seemed a bit more difficult to get stuff done.  Compared to many here I am newer to Disney with trips 2019, 2020 (before closure), 2021 standby only, and 2022 ILL and G+.  I could get behind paying more for a better experience but my thought with G+ (at least for how we managed this trip) is you either pay for an OK day or your day is considerably worse.  Maybe next time we will spend less time in the parks and more time drinking coffee and cocktails (depending on the time of day) at RIV


Totally getting my expectations ready for G+ for sure.  We used it in Disneyland and it was great - we'll see how we fare at WDW.  Yeah we may be doing rope drop, then back to the resort for a few hours and then back once our stacked G+ start kicking in.  I'm so weird - we've been to Riviera three times so far and have yet to get into the pool/hot tub.  Need to let myself relax and actually carve out some time to do that.


----------



## disney1474

Can't wait to stay here.  Checking in on June 18th!


----------



## WIll C

Just got back from our week stay at Riviera. This was my wife's first time there and we loved it! Had a 1 bedroom with views of the Skyliner and fireworks. I sat out and saw Harmonius a few nights. The room is really fantastically setup and comfortable. The resort overall is lovely and the Skyliner is such a great way to get around. Just wish the store was a bit bigger (something like Boardwalk or Wilderness Lodge) but I get the boutique vibe and such but more would be nicer. More food choices as well but at least Piatto is decent food. I'd just like a bit more choices. They are also really busy all the time so mobile order! Can't wait to come back next year!


----------



## kandlsutton

Please add: 11/8-12/2022 Standard 1BR.

Our trip in December was great, other than my October knee injury.  MRI after the trip revealed torn meniscus and cartilage damage.  Had arthroscopic surgery today and was notified that I have extensive arthritis.  Getting old is not fun, but already have two trips planned for this year, bad knee or not.

Our 2BR referred room was perfect for our family of six, all our “kids“ are over 17.  And DDs finance came for his first “real” Disney vacation.  Pleased to say he passed our all-out Disney touring methods. 

DH was apprehensive since we bought sight unseen and he didn't expect to like the RIV.  He loves AKL/AKV, so first addonitis addiction resulted in ”his” points a few months after initial purchase at RIV (at $107pp a year ago, I am not complaining!}. But he absolutely loves the resort and the Skyliner was awesome.  La Petite Cafe and Bar Riva were visited daily even though we brought a full bag of freshly ground coffee from home. He also walked around Caribbean Beach while I iced my knee. did Topolino’s for breakfast on check out, and the food was absolutely awesome and the best meal of our trip.  Happy to answer any questions or post pictures if interested.

So, we have a VGF/RIV split stay in November.  Would like to try BCV or BWV soon, but expect availability during F&W to be scarce.  Definitely won’t  be disappointed if we end our stay at Riviera.


----------



## purpliequeen

For those of you who just returned  - how early has the skyliner been opening prior to park opening? I've read ~1 hr before early entry?


----------



## WIll C

purpliequeen said:


> For those of you who just returned  - how early has the skyliner been opening prior to park opening? I've read ~1 hr before early entry?


Yes, it's an hour or so. They'll line you up and might open a few minutes beforehand but expect an hour.


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July
> 
> August*
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October
> 
> November
> 
> December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> alice-in wonder December 27-January 1 Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV


alice-in-wonder December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SVJUly
> JULY
> alice-in-wonder July 31 Tower Studio
> 
> *August*
> alice-in-wonder August5-6 Deluxe Studio PV
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October
> 
> November
> 
> December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV


----------



## Evita_W

sethschroeder said:


> Luckily back in June but a slight sadness just set in.
> 
> Everest and Splash are both closed for our trip.


For us Splash is only closed the first couple of days of our trip.


----------



## LMO429

We are staying at Riviera for the 1st time in a standard view.  I had a couple of quick questions.

I am not the biggest fan of elevators I will take them but would prefer to take stairs when I can are the stair cases easy to access from higher floors.  I was thinking about requesting a room on the 5th floor since it seems like it had a view of Epcot fireworks and figured I could take the 3 flights up from the lobby via stair case.

Are they any good rooms you have stayed on standard view on the same floor as the lobby?

Is there a standard view area that has a surprising view of Epcot fireworks.  I saw a room on touring plans that looks like it has a view of the skyline loading area can you see fireworks from there

were they any decent view rooms on a lower floor that you were surprised by and can offer the room number to me.


----------



## jamesweikamp

LMO429 said:


> We are staying at Riviera for the 1st time in a standard view.  I had a couple of quick questions.
> 
> I am not the biggest fan of elevators I will take them but would prefer to take stairs when I can are the stair cases easy to access from higher floors.  I was thinking about requesting a room on the 5th floor since it seems like it had a view of Epcot fireworks and figured I could take the 3 flights up from the lobby via stair case.
> 
> Are they any good rooms you have stayed on standard view on the same floor as the lobby?
> 
> Is there a standard view area that has a surprising view of Epcot fireworks.  I saw a room on touring plans that looks like it has a view of the skyline loading area can you see fireworks from there
> 
> were they any decent view rooms on a lower floor that you were surprised by and can offer the room number to me.



I always ask for a high floor, so I don't really have any input on lobby level rooms. 

The view "map" is on page one of this thread if you generally want to see which way rooms face and room views are detailed in this thread. https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/


----------



## duckworth1974

My wife and daughter will be with me in a 1 bedroom - standard room for March 12-20 while I have to work a few days at the HIMSS22 conference.


----------



## Doberge

We'll be in a standard studio from 2/27-3/2. One night before at BLT theme park view and then 4 nights after at Copper Creek. I may be out cheering for half marathon runners.


----------



## swaysui

Thinking about buying a small direct contract at either AKL or Riviera. How hard is it to get a regular studio at 7 months for like 3 to 4 days or a 1 bedroom for 2 days at Riviera?.


----------



## WIll C

Depends on time of year. Right now I see some availability in September for preferred view. The standard and tower studios tend to go quicker or are spotty with days. 1 bedrooms tend to stick around longer.

I think AKL has more availability.


----------



## Doberge

swaysui said:


> Thinking about buying a small direct contract at either AKL or Riviera. How hard is it to get a regular studio at 7 months for like 3 to 4 days or a 1 bedroom for 2 days at Riviera?.



Riviera is more difficult. It's unknown if it will always be this difficult because it's still new and people buying Riviera points are wanting to use at Riviera, but over time more switch to other resorts. That said, I don't think Riviera is even half sold so it'll be like this for a while. We do know that AKL is easier to get at 7 months. Riviera is currently slightly higher in dues but I'd expect AKL to increase faster (animal care, full refurbishments coming in 2023 or 2024 will hit dues).


----------



## LMO429

It will be our 1st time staying at riviera I am trying to put in a room request and thinking about where I should select.  are there any areas of the hotel you did not like or I should avoid

also does anyone have the email address to request room assignments


----------



## sethschroeder

When do we think the next declaration will be coming? Had to switch summer plans so in a split stay right now.


----------



## CarolynFH

LMO429 said:


> It will be our 1st time staying at riviera I am trying to put in a room request and thinking about where I should select.  are there any areas of the hotel you did not like or I should avoid
> 
> also does anyone have the email address to request room assignments


Will you have Standard view or Preferred view? That affects the requests you could make, e.g. some Standard view villas have excellent views of Epcot fireworks. 

Are you staying on points (DVC owner yourself or renting)? If so, requests need to be submitted to MS by the DVC owner, via chat or email via the member website or via phone. If staying on a cash reservation made through Disney, you need to call the reservations line to have the request added to your reservation record. You might be able to make a request via chat; I’m not sure.


----------



## LMO429

CarolynFH said:


> Will you have Standard view or Preferred view? That affects the requests you could make, e.g. some Standard view villas have excellent views of Epcot fireworks.
> 
> Are you staying on points (DVC owner yourself or renting)? If so, requests need to be submitted to MS by the DVC owner, via chat or email via the member website or via phone. If staying on a cash reservation made through Disney, you need to call the reservations line to have the request added to your reservation record. You might be able to make a request via chat; I’m not sure.



We are not staying on points we are booked for a 1 bedroom standard view


----------



## Doberge

sethschroeder said:


> When do we think the next declaration will be coming? Had to switch summer plans so in a split stay right now.



I'm optimistic for you. They declared ~400k points in September. They've sold about 266k September through December. If they average 67k in January amd February then they'll hit 400k by end of February and could declare more in March. They could decide to change policy and carry fewer available points but that seems unlikely. If they do, I still think they'll declare more by summer.


----------



## CarolynFH

LMO429 said:


> We are not staying on points we are booked for a 1 bedroom standard view


For a nice view of Epcot, I would ask for west wing, high floor — that would also put you in the wing nearest the Skyliner. You’d be away from the pools and restaurants, though, if that’s more important to you, but the resort isn’t that big, so it wouldn’t be very far.


----------



## disneydietitian

We just bought in direct at Riviera before the price increase! I called for my welcome home stay and I was hoping for some pixie dust because we plan to go in June but I was only able to get 1 night at Riviera in a studio.  We want to stay at least one night in our new home resort.  The rest of the week we chose Old Key West, 1 BR.  Does this sound right or should we try again to get a cast member to help book Riviera?  I had read they sometimes pull from cash inventory...


----------



## PoohsFan1

We will be staying in a 1 bedroom standard villa from 5/23-6/3 and we can not wait.  My family loves this resort, we always make time to visit during our trips.  I did requested to be closest to the Skyliner and also hoping to be on a higher floor.  Would love to sit out on my balcony and be able to see Epcot and hopefully watch fireworks from there too.


----------



## EeyoreME

Last trip we stayed at GFV.  We stayed at Riviera July 2020.  I don't recall if there were vacuums in the rooms.   At GFV they did not.... we are traveling with another family and between us there are 5 kids and honestly missed having a vacuum....  

Does anyone know if there are vaccums in the rooms?


----------



## Frogman88

EeyoreME said:


> Last trip we stayed at GFV.  We stayed at Riviera July 2020.  I don't recall if there were vacuums in the rooms.   At GFV they did not.... we are traveling with another family and between us there are 5 kids and honestly missed having a vacuum....
> 
> Does anyone know if there are vaccums in the rooms?


I believe vacuums are only available in 1,2, or 3 bedroom villas.


----------



## CarolynFH

Frogman88 said:


> I believe vacuums are only available in 1,2, or 3 bedroom villas.


Yes, I think this is so. We almost never stay in studios, so my memories are of larger villas.


----------



## Akck

Frogman88 said:


> I believe vacuums are only available in 1,2, or 3 bedroom villas.



We stayed in January and our deluxe studio had a vacuum. I believe tower studios do not.


----------



## Mrs.Potts521

Happy to have found this thread! Riviera is our DVC home and we purchased sight unseen. Had our ”welcome home” trip at AKL as we were planning more resort days than park days and figured it would be fun for the kids (it was!). During that trip we finally toured Riviera and we were completely blown away! So glad that I went with my gut and purchased there. 

Now hubby and I will be there March 6-10 for a relaxing 5 day long date, and our first stay at our home resort. We got a tower studio with a request for a high floor (hoping to catch some fireworks while enjoying some bubbly on our patio).


----------



## EeyoreME

Akck said:


> We stayed in January and our deluxe studio had a vacuum. I believe tower studios do not.


Thank you guys!!!!  At grand floridan last year they dd not... and I got a flimsy broom when asked for one : ). Can't wait to go back to our home resort!


----------



## mom2tcdx2

Enjoying looking through the different threads.  We bought into Riviera back in 2020 and I have yet to stay there.  Last trip we were at AK (which we also own AK and BLT).  Upcoming trip I was able to snag a studio at the Grand Floridian - which has always been my dream hotel.  One day I am going to finally manage to book Riviera, as I really would like to stay there as well.


----------



## Sydnerella

Can somebody please explain the financial benefit of DVC? Because we LOVE Riviera for the past two years I have been watching prices and doing calculations on the resale and direct markets. And I am struggling to see how I come out significantly ahead once annual dues are factored in.

Thinking about it, we would stay in a preferred one bedroom or larger every other year during a mid range season, buying the points to cover that stay every two years. So 200ish points…

Dues: $1676 annually = $3352 every two years
Purchase: assume 155/pt resale = $31000

31000/24 trips - one every otheryear to 2070
= 1291

1291+ 3352 = $4643 For a week in a one bedroom at Rivera every other year. This is 663 per night.

So is the point of “saving with DVC” that this amount for a one bedroom is approx $400 off existing rack rate (900-1000) and even with dues increases I am going to be saving about one third on rack rate?

Or is there a bigger savings that I am missing?


----------



## Akck

Sydnerella said:


> Can somebody please explain the financial benefit of DVC? Because we LOVE Riviera for the past two years I have been watching prices and doing calculations on the resale and direct markets. And I am struggling to see how I come out significantly ahead once annual dues are factored in.
> 
> Thinking about it, we would stay in a preferred one bedroom or larger every other year during a mid range season, buying the points to cover that stay every two years. So 200ish points…
> 
> Dues: $1676 annually = $3352 every two years
> Purchase: assume 155/pt resale = $31000
> 
> 31000/24 trips - one every otheryear to 2070
> = 1291
> 
> 1291+ 3352 = $4643 For a week in a one bedroom at Rivera every other year. This is 663 per night.
> 
> So is the point of “saving with DVC” that this amount for a one bedroom is approx $400 off existing rack rate (900-1000) and even with dues increases I am going to be saving about one third on rack rate?
> 
> Or is there a bigger savings that I am missing?



155 points can get you 8 nights every other year, so your cost drops down to $580 per night. You can subtract another $25 per night for parking. The other big factor is that dues inflation have historically averaged something like 3%, while resort rack rates have gone up 5-6%. That’s where you’ll see your biggest savings over time.


----------



## Sydnerella

Akck said:


> 155 points can get you 8 nights every other year, so your cost drops down to $580 per night. You can subtract another $25 per night for parking. The other big factor is that dues inflation have historically averaged something like 3%, while resort rack rates have gone up 5-6%. That’s where you’ll see your biggest savings over time.


Thank you for your reply. The historic inflation piece is helpful to know.

Per current chart I need at least 363 points for the preferred one bedroom during periods that we would actually be able to travel and historically have traveled to WDW. Thus I assumed 200 would cover us for a trip every two, with an option to go to a 2BR or more once in a while with a year skipped. And we have never had a car on site and only used magical express, disney transport or Uber etc.

Though it would be more fun to go each year there are also other places we want to travel to and see throughout the world so I’m trying to put a reasonable assumption in for us who live in the Midwest and couldn’t use it readily for staycations like many do.


----------



## b00kbug

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you for your reply. The historic inflation piece is helpful to know.
> 
> Per current chart I need at least 363 points for the preferred one bedroom during periods that we would actually be able to travel and historically have traveled to WDW. Thus I assumed 200 would cover us for a trip every two, with an option to go to a 2BR or more once in a while with a year skipped. And we have never had a car on site and only used magical express, disney transport or Uber etc.
> 
> Though it would be more fun to go each year there are also other places we want to travel to and see throughout the world so I’m trying to put a reasonable assumption in for us who live in the Midwest and couldn’t use it readily for staycations like many do.



If you opt to travel elsewhere, you can also rent the points you won't be using and it can help fund your non Disney trip!


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> Or is there a bigger savings that I am missing?



Yes a decade or more from now when resort prices kept increasing but you are only paying MF increases. 

DVC is about locking in Disney profit at today's rate and never paying it again.


----------



## Sydnerella

sethschroeder said:


> Yes a decade or more from now when resort prices kept increasing but you are only paying MF increases.
> 
> DVC is about locking in Disney profit at today's rate and never paying it again.


Thanks for your reply! What are “MF” increases?


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> Thanks for your reply! What are “MF” increases?



Every year the maintenance fees will go up slightly. This covers the costs of running the resort along with a slight fee to Disney for the management. 

These fees are really only for the actually running of the resort though and not for Disney to mark up more to make a profit.


----------



## Sydnerella

sethschroeder said:


> Every year the maintenance fees will go up slightly. This covers the costs of running the resort along with a slight fee to Disney for the management.
> 
> These fees are really only for the actually running of the resort though and not for Disney to mark up more to make a profit.


Thanks! And these are part of what i calculated as the annual  dues, correct?


----------



## CarolynFH

Sydnerella said:


> Thanks! And these are part of what i calculated as the annual  dues, correct?


Dues = Member Fees. Just alternate terms for the same thing.

As others have mentioned, the value in DVC is in long term ownership and use, as hotel prices rise. That 30% savings you’re calculating against current prices is not a bad discount now and will be an even better discount ten years from now. For example, we took our family December 21-26, 2020, six nights in 2 BR BWV preferred view, for around $433 per night counting dues plus our buy-in cost amortized over 45 years of expected ownership (we bought in 1997). Since our buy-in is long completed and out of the monthly budget, it was only $365/night looking at dues only. I have no idea what the cash price for those rooms was, but I’m pretty sure it was more than $365-433 per night.


----------



## Uh_Oa

I looked at what a room at Wilderness Lodge is for our stay at CCV from 2/21-2/26. Priced out at Courtyard View room and it would cost me $3548 compared to 93 points for a deluxe studio. My MFs for that contract are $1400 a year. My DVC purchase runs me $615 a year over the life of the contract. That contract is for PVB which we bought resale in 2020. I'm also taking 2-3 trips of varying length on those points so the cost compared to a hotel stay is even greater. I'm also comparing this to a deluxe resort. You may not necessarily be staying at a deluxe resort if it weren't for DVC. I factored the costs of moderate (PO resorts) and POP Century when we were deciding on DVC. The math made sense in the end.


----------



## Sydnerella

sethschroeder said:


> Yes a decade or more from now when resort prices kept increasing but you are only paying MF increases.
> 
> DVC is about locking in Disney profit at today's rate and never paying it again.



Thank you. This is the most succinct explanation of the financial benefit I have seen or heard in my off and on research since falling in love with Riviera on our Thanksgiving 2020 trip. As you saw my math never went to the step of future room rates and likely inflation. I have been hung up on the annual MF plus purchase cost calc being closer to rack and more even with discount/sale prices than I would desire for such an investment. Meaning it wasn’t appearing to be a huge 50% savings.

And knowing room or package discounts are never a given makes the savings more certain over gambling on that.

That first year staying at Riviera in 2020 we got a 25% discount but this year we paid rack rate for the exact same trip/dates: nine nights in a PV one bedroom over Thanksgiving. It was not inexpensive.


----------



## Sydnerella

My husband and I have our first WDW Trip without kids (yay) in a couple weeks as he’s staying at Coronado for a conference. We will arrive Thursday and he doesn’t work until Monday.

How do I book a tour of a Riviera Grand Villa? Do they take Walk ups? We are dining at Topolino’s on a Sunday morning and was hoping to go after with DH or on my own Monday while he’s at his conference. Do I also have to meet with a guide? I’ve already talked to one from a cruise ship so prefer not to spend time on that again.

I’m interested in the tour for two reasons: We’ve been debating a Riv DVC purchase for a while and are interested in possibly staying in the GV. We have been trying to plan a HS graduation trip for our son this summer end of June/2nd week of July and struggling with an international one just yet due to uncertainties with Covid - so other options are:
- Riviera Grand Villa with some cousins to change WDW up a bit and be more teen/him focused at his happy place (he has wanted to be an imagineer for a while);
- Aulani with just the four of us and side tours
- Disney cruise just the four of us and excursions

I know the first option is expensive due to other family flights/etc, not to mention GV prices!!! But I don’t know exactly how expensive because I can’t even see pricing for hotel side booking the weeks we can go, so they may be booked already. I wanted to ask if we toured about availability and cost on both sides. Or maybe we could rent pts. But anyway those are my ideas.

So hard to believe out of his four years in high school he will graduate with only his Freshman year being a complete in-person and “normal” year…


----------



## Akck

They have 2 options for viewing rooms. You can of course go


Sydnerella said:


> My husband and I have our first WDW Trip without kids (yay) in a couple weeks as he’s staying at Coronado for a conference. We will arrive Thursday and he doesn’t work until Monday.
> 
> How do I book a tour of a Riviera Grand Villa? Do they take Walk ups? We are dining at Topolino’s on a Sunday morning and was hoping to go after with DH or on my own Monday while he’s at his conference. Do I also have to meet with a guide? I’ve already talked to one from a cruise ship so prefer not to spend time on that again.
> 
> I’m interested in the tour for two reasons: We’ve been debating a Riv DVC purchase for a while and are interested in possibly staying in the GV. We have been trying to plan a HS graduation trip for our son this summer end of June/2nd week of July and struggling with an international one just yet due to uncertainties with Covid - so other options are:
> - Riviera Grand Villa with some cousins to change WDW up a bit and be more teen/him focused at his happy place (he has wanted to be an imagineer for a while);
> - Aulani with just the four of us and side tours
> - Disney cruise just the four of us and excursions
> 
> I know the first option is expensive due to other family flights/etc, not to mention GV prices!!! But I don’t know exactly how expensive because I can’t even see pricing for hotel side booking the weeks we can go, so they may be booked already. I wanted to ask if we toured about availability and cost on both sides. Or maybe we could rent pts. But anyway those are my ideas.
> 
> So hard to believe out of his four years in high school he will graduate with only his Freshman year being a complete in-person and “normal” year… ☹



They have 2 options for touring rooms. You can of course go with a Guide, who will be able to answer any questions you might have. They also have CMs who will take you on a tour of the rooms. Walk ups are welcome, but you might have to wait 10-15 minutes or longer depending on how busy they are. While the CMs can answer some basic questions, Guides are needed to answer anything more detailed. From our experience, Guides will follow your lead on how detailed you want the tour to be. We went in just to add on points, so we went directly to “paperwork” once he realized why we were there. Paperwork is in quotation marks because all we did is ask a few questions, give some personal info and hand over our credit card. We signed papers electronically a few days later when we got back home.


----------



## purpliequeen

Hi all - just wanted to send a quick post. Here at the riviera right now - sitting by the “quieter pool” and wanted to share that we love, love, love this resort. From check in till now, we remain so impressed with the resort, the product and quality, the food, the cast members, etc. Our room is gorgeous. Got exactly what we requested - high floor, by elevator, skyliner view.

We absolutely love the skyliner and think it’s the best transportation option on property. Knock on wood we haven’t experienced a thunderstorm yet, but have traveled in cold, at night, and in windy conditions and still love it. The best “free” ride with little to no waits on property! Bus service has also been great.

It’s so nice to return to this resort after the stress and crowds in the parks. What a relaxing retreat. Will share more upon return, but wanted to say thank you to all who answered my questions prior to my trip.

Let me know if you have any questions while I’m here and I can answer them. In response to my earlier questions - Epcot skyliner opens two hours prior to early entry (so 7:30am) for breakfast adrs. The resort shop sure is small and of course - no Riviera mugs, ears, nor loungedly backpacks. In fact, Merch throughout the World is terribly sparse.


----------



## gregskellington

Are there rooms available to tour right now for members? If so, can you just show up? Going to be at WDW in two weeks and wanted to see some before adding on at Riv, if possible.


----------



## Akck

gregskellington said:


> Are there rooms available to tour right now for members? If so, can you just show up? Going to be at WDW in two weeks and wanted to see some before adding on at Riv, if possible.



Yes, you can just show up and tour the rooms. You may have to wait a bit until a CM is available. I believe you can view all room types.


----------



## evr25160

We’ll be staying here in October for our wedding I’m wondering are we allowed to sit out on the terrace or is that only for guests dining at Topolinos. We’re going to try and get reservations of course but wanted to know if this area was open to guests. I know there is a lounge would we be able to just purchase drinks and take them out there.


----------



## sethschroeder

Sydnerella said:


> one bedroom



I will say 1br is the least cost effective option for DVC. It's closer to cash. Doesn't mean you don't save money long term though. 

Also what you might find is that you might opt for a 2BR instead. 

If I were planning on going to Disney yearly or every 18 months at least then DVC is a great choice if you would stay Deluxe anyways.

I will outline though that when I bought my RIV points I got them at $155/point with discounts for my add on.


----------



## kandlsutton

evr25160 said:


> We’ll be staying here in October for our wedding I’m wondering are we allowed to sit out on the terrace or is that only for guests dining at Topolinos. We’re going to try and get reservations of course but wanted to know if this area was open to guests. I know there is a lounge would we be able to just purchase drinks and take them out there.


When we were there in December, the terrace was limited to guests with Topolino’s reservations.  You actually have to walk through the restaurant to get to the terrace. But the views are spectacular.


----------



## purpliequeen

Yes limited to guests of Topolinos (you have to walk through the restaurant to get out onto the terrace). Closed during bad weather. Great sunset views and Epcot fireworks. Does not pipe in music like over at CA Grill.

Yes, we’ve seen many many groups come through the resort. Definitely make a ressie if you can. However, there always seems like there are many DVC CMs in the lobby so I’m sure you wouldn’t have to wait too long if you showed up.


----------



## evr25160

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July
> 
> August*
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October
> 
> November
> 
> December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV



Please add us for October 28- Nov 3rd, 1 bedroom PV


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July
> 
> August*
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October
> 
> November
> 
> December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV



We're headed back this December! Still feels weird to go from Feb-December without a visit this year, but we are taking some time to do other (Hawaii and Alaska!) things. Still excited to head back "home" though for Christmas decorations and festival of the arts!

December 9-15 2022: preferred studio
January 13-17 2023: standard studio


----------



## Frogman88

Does anyone that’s at the resort know if they still have the loungefly pink riviera backpacks ?


----------



## evr25160

Frogman88 said:


> Does anyone that’s at the resort know if they still have the loungefly pink riviera backpacks ?


They restocked I think Friday or Saturday and they were flying off the shelves they were out by mid day Sunday.


----------



## TinkB278

Frogman88 said:


> Does anyone that’s at the resort know if they still have the loungefly pink riviera backpacks ?


They came out with a pink riviera backpack?? Does anyone have a picture they could share?!


----------



## Frogman88

evr25160 said:


> They restocked I think Friday or Saturday and they were flying off the shelves they were out by mid day Sunday.


I believe you it sucks because I know they will be gone and I’m not planning to go soon. 
I found some re sellers totally abusing of this.


----------



## Frogman88

TinkB278 said:


> They came out with a pink riviera backpack?? Does anyone have a picture they could share?!


Yes it matches the loungefly riviera ears !!


----------



## jdd

We're headed there on Saturday    If I see any, I'll snap a picture.


----------



## evr25160

Frogman88 said:


> I believe you it sucks because I know they will be gone and I’m not planning to go soon.
> I found some re sellers totally abusing of this.


Just saw a picture they were restocked this morning!


----------



## purpliequeen

All in all, really great trip. A couple things to be cognizant of: 

1) No issues with Lyft on this trip. The Lyfts seem to park close by to the Resort so we never waited more than a few minutes for one to pull up after it was ordered. I also never had an issue calling one - which was a nice surprised considering how hard they are to get in my home city & some of the other cities I've visited recently for work. We ordered a Lyft XL to the airport from RR and it was $38 and then I tipped $10 to get to $48. 

2) Rooms are super nice, as you all know. Noticed some chips on the furniture here & there, but nothing that made me super disappointed. Just normal wear & tear. We declined housekeeping, but our trash was emptied every day, which was nice. When we did need housekeeping items, we called, and the housekeeping CM delivered the items in a Disney laundry bag. 

3) Did have a slight issue with someone smoking inside their hotel room & the smoke coming into my room (2nd bedroom) via the central air vent. I was not pleased with this, but the team responded very professionally and did what they could, given that it was a tricky situation. One thing to note though is that when you call the 'front desk' button on the in-room phone, you are getting the Disney call center, not the front desk. Even though I reported the issue at 5am one morning, the message apparently never made it to the hotel team. When I smelled the smoke again the next day at 11pm, I traipsed down to the lobby in my PJs and mentioned the situation and it was the first time the front desk team had heard of the issue. I'm not sure what warranted the breakdown in communication, but I wanted to share this with you all in case you have an issue. And this goes to all Disney resorts - not just RR. 

4) Food options were great - we dined at Primo Piatto quite a bit during different meal periods. 

5) Upon returning from the parks via skyliner one day ~4pm, we saw Donald, Goofy, and Pluto waving from the 2nd floor (lobby) balcony overlooking the central courtyard. Not sure if they do this every day, but it was a really nice touch & made me smile. I really loved seeing characters on this trip - even if it was from a distance. Topolino's was also fantastic. That song they play when all the characters come out & dance is so catchy. I'm humming it right now... 

6) The artwork scavenger hunt & prize is really cute - get the card & stickers from the DVC kiosk in the lobby. The rec room also has 2 different scavenger hunts - one for the Skyliner resorts & another one that I can't remember. There's certainly a lot to do on property. 

Let me know if there's anything else that I can answer. Sad to be back from the World - it was a great trip - price increases and all!


----------



## CarolynFH

purpliequeen said:


> One thing to note though is that when you call the 'front desk' button on the in-room phone, you are getting the Disney call center, not the front desk.


Unfortunately, this has been the case for a very long time. I’m sorry you weren’t aware already and hope a lot of people will see your report. We would probably call Housekeeping or Maintenance for a problem - when you touch those buttons, you get someone at WDW, at least.


----------



## purpliequeen

CarolynFH said:


> Unfortunately, this has been the case for a very long time. I’m sorry you weren’t aware already and hope a lot of people will see your report. We would probably call Housekeeping or Maintenance for a problem - when you touch those buttons, you get someone at WDW, at least.



To be clear, I was aware of this issue - but when I woke up smelling smoke at 5am in the morning, it can be a little off putting. I didn't want to make myself presentable and really just wanted to report the issue, clear the smoke, and go back to sleep. I assumed calling the "front desk" - even if it went to a call center - would address the situation. The woman I spoke to was kind, empathetic, apologized, and assured me that she would take care of it & call security. Silly me - now I know that that was not the case. I'll be sure to remember at 5am in the morning the next time it happens!


----------



## CarolynFH

purpliequeen said:


> To be clear, I was aware of this issue - but when I woke up smelling smoke at 5am in the morning, it can be a little off putting. I didn't want to make myself presentable and really just wanted to report the issue, clear the smoke, and go back to sleep. I assumed calling the "front desk" - even if it went to a call center - would address the situation. The woman I spoke to was kind, empathetic, apologized, and assured me that she would take care of it & call security. Silly me - now I know that that was not the case. I'll be sure to remember at 5am in the morning the next time it happens!


It just occurred to me that you might send an email to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and report this, with date and time. They need to be made aware so they can investigate and figure out where the message was dropped and why no action was taken.


----------



## Skicks35

Hi All,

My wife and I will be staying at Riviera for the first time in May for a hopeful Moonlight Magic trip to HS (can't wait to go back to Topolino's too!).  We have a tower studio booked, but I'm a bit confused by the room request options.  The only ones they give you are "Near Lobby", "Near Elevator", and "Near Skyliner"...  Do any of these really matter?  I'm only interested in a higher floor (with preferably a view of Epcot), so any suggestions on what to select?  Maybe call ahead?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Skicks35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I will be staying at Riviera for the first time in May for a hopeful Moonlight Magic trip to HS (can't wait to go back to Topolino's too!).  We have a tower studio booked, but I'm a bit confused by the room request options.  The only ones they give you are "Near Lobby", "Near Elevator", and "Near Skyliner"...  Do any of these really matter?  I'm only interested in a higher floor (with preferably a view of Epcot), so any suggestions on what to select?  Maybe call ahead?
> 
> Thanks!


Ignore that section of online checkin.  Contact MS via chat, email or phone and submit your request of "high floor, view of Epcot."  Done!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

CarolynFH said:


> Ignore that section of online checkin.  Contact MS via chat, email or phone and submit your request of "high floor, view of Epcot."  Done!


And then be prepared you may get none of that. We asked for high floor and got… ground floor. Tee hee. Can’t hurt to ask but always be prepared for the worst and be delighted when you sometimes get exactly what you want (especially with so few Tower Studios - some which probably aren’t declared and they have one as a model for tours). Have a great trip!!


----------



## Skicks35

Excellent - thank you both!!


----------



## Akck

Skicks35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I will be staying at Riviera for the first time in May for a hopeful Moonlight Magic trip to HS (can't wait to go back to Topolino's too!).  We have a tower studio booked, but I'm a bit confused by the room request options.  The only ones they give you are "Near Lobby", "Near Elevator", and "Near Skyliner"...  Do any of these really matter?  I'm only interested in a higher floor (with preferably a view of Epcot), so any suggestions on what to select?  Maybe call ahead?
> 
> Thanks!



We submitted a room request through TouringPlans.com. I believe you have to have a subscription to do so. Of the three tower studios on each floor, I suggest requesting the middle studio for the best views. When I did a TP request, I edited their text, just using the middle room on the top 3 floors. We ended up with the middle on the 5th floor. Oh, and you don’t want the top floor room. It’s an accessible room with a bathtub instead of the walk-in shower.


----------



## Frogman88

evr25160 said:


> Just saw a picture they were restocked this morning!


Thank you !! Now I have to find someone that can get it for me


----------



## Skicks35

Akck said:


> We submitted a room request through TouringPlans.com. I believe you have to have a subscription to do so. Of the three tower studios on each floor, I suggest requesting the middle studio for the best views. When I did a TP request, I edited their text, just using the middle room on the top 3 floors. We ended up with the middle on the 5th floor. Oh, and you don’t want the top floor room. It’s an accessible room with a bathtub instead of the walk-in shower.


Thank you - this is great info!


----------



## DisTime25

purpliequeen said:


> Yes limited to guests of Topolinos (you have to walk through the restaurant to get out onto the terrace). Closed during bad weather. Great sunset views and Epcot fireworks. Does not pipe in music like over at CA Grill.
> 
> Yes, we’ve seen many many groups come through the resort. Definitely make a ressie if you can. However, there always seems like there are many DVC CMs in the lobby so I’m sure you wouldn’t have to wait too long if you showed up.


We were there for dinner this past NYE and watched fireworks out on the terrace and they had the harmonious music being piped in.  When we were there in October there was no music being piped in so hopefully they started doing this regularly.


----------



## DVCKing

DisTime25 said:


> We were there for dinner this past NYE and watched fireworks out on the terrace and they had the harmonious music being piped in.  When we were there in October there was no music being piped in so hopefully they started doing this regularly.


I agree! We were there mid December and there was no music. Someone else on the terrace was saying Disney couldn’t decide how to do both Fantasmic and Harmonious so they decided to do nothing. I don’t know how accurate that is. I would pick Harmonious over Fantasmic for sure! Hopefully this stays!


----------



## tpskult

What does everyone recommend for Standard View Studio room requests? Staying for a our first time in early August.


----------



## CarolynFH

tpskult said:


> What does everyone recommend for Standard View Studio room requests? Staying for a our first time in early August.


For standard view, I'd request high floor, view of Epcot. Especially high floor.


----------



## TinkB278

Does anyone know what floor topolinos is on? I want to request a high floor in the east wing but don’t want to be directly underneath the restaurant. We were stuck underneath the restaurant in September and it was so loud. I constantly heard tables and chairs being moved around.


----------



## Akck

It’s the tenth floor.


----------



## summerw

kandlsutton said:


> Please add: 11/8-12/2022 Standard 1BR.
> 
> Our trip in December was great, other than my October knee injury.  MRI after the trip revealed torn meniscus and cartilage damage.  Had arthroscopic surgery today and was notified that I have extensive arthritis.  Getting old is not fun, but already have two trips planned for this year, bad knee or not.
> 
> Our 2BR referred room was perfect for our family of six, all our “kids“ are over 17.  And DDs finance came for his first “real” Disney vacation.  Pleased to say he passed our all-out Disney touring methods.
> 
> DH was apprehensive since we bought sight unseen and he didn't expect to like the RIV.  He loves AKL/AKV, so first addonitis addiction resulted in ”his” points a few months after initial purchase at RIV (at $107pp a year ago, I am not complaining!}. But he absolutely loves the resort and the Skyliner was awesome.  La Petite Cafe and Bar Riva were visited daily even though we brought a full bag of freshly ground coffee from home. He also walked around Caribbean Beach while I iced my knee. did Topolino’s for breakfast on check out, and the food was absolutely awesome and the best meal of our trip.  Happy to answer any questions or post pictures if interested.
> 
> So, we have a VGF/RIV split stay in November.  Would like to try BCV or BWV soon, but expect availability during F&W to be scarce.  Definitely won’t  be disappointed if we end our stay at Riviera.


I added your trip to BoG list. Sounds like it was a great trip. That's great DD's fiancé fits in. Nothing worse than traveling to Disney with people who aren't on your vibe. Glad the husband was surprised. I think Riviera tends to surpass expectation once you've stayed.




duckworth1974 said:


> My wife and daughter will be with me in a 1 bedroom - standard room for March 12-20 while I have to work a few days at the HIMSS22 conference.


Sounds great! Did you want me to add you to the Be Our Guest list on page 1?



Doberge said:


> We'll be in a standard studio from 2/27-3/2. One night before at BLT theme park view and then 4 nights after at Copper Creek. I may be out cheering for half marathon runners.


Sorry I'm so behind with updating it and your trip is close, but did you want me to add you to the Be Our Guest list on page 1?




Mrs.Potts521 said:


> March 6-10


Added! I wish my trip was this close! Did you want me to add the room type too?



evr25160 said:


> October 28- Nov 3rd, 1 bedroom PV


Added! Halloween trip sounds awesome!



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> December 9-15 2022: preferred studio
> January 13-17 2023: standard studio


Added!



Alice-in-wonder said:


> alice-in-wonder December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV


I added 3 trips... did I get all of them?


----------



## EhlersDoDisney

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Mrs.Potts521: March 6-10
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> PoohsFan1: May 23 - June 3, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July*
> alice-in-wonder: July 31, Tower Studio
> 
> *August*
> alice-in-wonder, August 5-6, Deluxe Studio PV
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October*
> evr25160: October 28- Nov 3rd, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *November*
> kandlsutton: November 8-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> IceSkatingPrincess: December 9-15, Deluxe Studio PV
> alice-in-wonder: December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *2022
> January*
> IceSkatingPrincess, January 13-17, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> 
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> EhlersDoDisney: October 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV (Our Welcome Home Trip!)
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV


----------



## EhlersDoDisney

Hi Everyone! My husband and I just purchased at Riviera last week. We have a 7 year old daughter and we can't wait to go back! I look forward to hearing everyone's tip here


----------



## Akck

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Mrs.Potts521: March 6-10
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> PoohsFan1: May 23 - June 3, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> 
> *July*
> alice-in-wonder: July 31, Tower Studio
> 
> *August*
> alice-in-wonder, August 5-6, Deluxe Studio PV
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *October*
> evr25160: October 28- Nov 3rd, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *November*
> kandlsutton: November 8-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> IceSkatingPrincess: December 9-15, Deluxe Studio PV
> alice-in-wonder: December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *2022
> January*
> IceSkatingPrincess, January 13-17, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> 
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV



I just booked a pre-cruise stay.
September 29 - October 1 in a standard deluxe studio.


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

summerw said:


> I added your trip to BoG list. Sounds like it was a great trip. That's great DD's fiancé fits in. Nothing worse than traveling to Disney with people who aren't on your vibe. Glad the husband was surprised. I think Riviera tends to surpass expectation once you've stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! Did you want me to add you to the Be Our Guest list on page 1?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm so behind with updating it and your trip is close, but did you want me to add you to the Be Our Guest list on page 1?
> 
> 
> 
> Added! I wish my trip was this close! Did you want me to add the room type too?
> 
> 
> Added! Halloween trip sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> Added!
> 
> 
> I added 3 trips... did I get all of them?


Yes thank you!


----------



## summerw

EhlersDoDisney said:


> Sorry, I don't see a new trip on the list. Were there new dates to add?





EhlersDoDisney said:


> Hi Everyone! My husband and I just purchased at Riviera last week. We have a 7 year old daughter and we can't wait to go back! I look forward to hearing everyone's tip here


Congrats! And Welcome Home, neighbor! 



Akck said:


> standard deluxe studio


Added!


----------



## wannabee

Really want to stay here. need a studio.. what are my chances if I go thru one of the rental companies at 11 months out? possible?


----------



## UrsulaTime

Hi, all! I've been o.g.l.i.n.g every single Riviera video on the Internet for the past few weeks. It's getting weird. 

Anyway, I read a BIT of this thread, but I'm still wondering about the pull-down bed in the tower studio. I'd LOVE to treat my parents to a couple nights at the Riv - they're in their very late 60's and if anyone reading this has stayed in a tower studio, I'd very much appreciate your thoughts on the comfort of the bed. 
_Apologies if this has already been much discussed!_


----------



## Akck

UrsulaTime said:


> Hi, all! I've been o.g.l.i.n.g every single Riviera video on the Internet for the past few weeks. It's getting weird.
> 
> Anyway, I read a BIT of this thread, but I'm still wondering about the pull-down bed in the tower studio. I'd LOVE to treat my parents to a couple nights at the Riv - they're in their very late 60's and if anyone reading this has stayed in a tower studio, I'd very much appreciate your thoughts on the comfort of the bed.
> _Apologies if this has already been much discussed!_



The bed in a tower studio is the same pull down bed in a deluxe studio. It’s a regular mattress and in my opinion, very comfortable. It definitely beats out the old sofa pull out beds. The thing to remember is that it’s a compact room and can feel cramped with your things spread out, but if you utilize the available storage spaces, you’ll be fine.


----------



## sethschroeder

wannabee said:


> Really want to stay here. need a studio.. what are my chances if I go thru one of the rental companies at 11 months out? possible?



As long as someone with points are renting them out you will be fine at 11 months. You just need to have points available is all which might be the harder point. You might want to check with various renters and on this forum.


----------



## sethschroeder

UrsulaTime said:


> Hi, all! I've been o.g.l.i.n.g every single Riviera video on the Internet for the past few weeks. It's getting weird.
> 
> Anyway, I read a BIT of this thread, but I'm still wondering about the pull-down bed in the tower studio. I'd LOVE to treat my parents to a couple nights at the Riv - they're in their very late 60's and if anyone reading this has stayed in a tower studio, I'd very much appreciate your thoughts on the comfort of the bed.
> _Apologies if this has already been much discussed!_



Its good anyone saying its not comfortable must have a super super plush bed at home that you sink 2 feet in to.

There is a likely chance that for your parents might actually be more comfortable since it isn't super plush and would be better on their back.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this waitlist coming through or not (I know theres a lot of debate around whether the wait list system works etc, but putting that to one side). We booked a stay when our 11 month window opened, unfortunately due to a stupid mistake on my part, we were 1 day late in making the booking and of the 8 nights we wanted, there was 1 night in the middle that wasn't available.

So we booked the nights we needed and have a wait list for the one night in the middle. What do you estimate our chances are of getting that 1 night? It is a one night standard view studio in early November for reference. 

Would I be best cancelling the 2nd 'batch' of nights at the 7 month point and just grabbing what I can elsewhere including the missing Riviera night, or just hanging in there and hoping for the best?


----------



## wnielsen1

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this waitlist coming through or not (I know theres a lot of debate around whether the wait list system works etc, but putting that to one side). We booked a stay when our 11 month window opened, unfortunately due to a stupid mistake on my part, we were 1 day late in making the booking and of the 8 nights we wanted, there was 1 night in the middle that wasn't available.
> 
> So we booked the nights we needed and have a wait list for the one night in the middle. What do you estimate our chances are of getting that 1 night? It is a one night standard view studio in early November for reference.
> 
> Would I be best cancelling the 2nd 'batch' of nights at the 7 month point and just grabbing what I can elsewhere including the missing Riviera night, or just hanging in there and hoping for the best?


First, book a cash room at Riv for the missing night (same type - assuming it is available).  Keep your waitlist and continue to stalk the website.  I think you'll eventually get it as you only need the single night, but the cash room is your back up plan.  They might be declaring more Riv inventory in the next few months - that improves your chances greatly.


----------



## PatricioATX

New DVC member here.  One hour tour of riviera was all it took to convince my wife that DVC was the right fit for our family.  We are having our first stay on November 19th through the 26th.

Curious if there are any suggestions for a 2 bedroom preferred view.  We are a family of four with two little girls (will have a stroller), and will be inviting my in-laws to stay with us.


----------



## sethschroeder

PatricioATX said:


> New DVC member here.  One hour tour of riviera was all it took to convince my wife that DVC was the right fit for our family.  We are having our first stay on November 19th through the 26th.
> 
> Curious if there are any suggestions for a 2 bedroom preferred view.  We are a family of four with two little girls (will have a stroller), and will be inviting my in-laws to stay with us.



Ask for close to Skyliner IMO 

It's hard to go wrong though since the resort is so compact. 

You could say low floor but honestly elevators are super quick.


----------



## PatricioATX

sethschroeder said:


> Ask for close to Skyliner IMO
> 
> It's hard to go wrong though since the resort is so compact.
> 
> You could say low floor but honestly elevators are super quick.


Would the low floor be due to elevator wait times? Do you think saving time on elevators trumps the view from a high floor?


----------



## sethschroeder

PatricioATX said:


> Would the low floor be due to elevator wait times? Do you think saving time on elevators trumps the view from a high floor?



Low floor just avoids elevator completely possibly. 

No issue though with elevators for us and we had 6 with a stroller so a full ride each time.

Close to skyliner like would be what I would personally request.


----------



## PatricioATX

sethschroeder said:


> Low floor just avoids elevator completely possibly.
> 
> No issue though with elevators for us and we had 6 with a stroller so a full ride each time.
> 
> Close to skyliner like would be what I would personally request.


Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Do buses run to Hollywood and Epcot or is skyliner the only transportation to those parks?


----------



## Bjaiken77

Apologies if this has been written before.  I have not looked at back pages.  Do you think this might be a good time to write DVC and let them know you are more interested in VGF than RIV because of RIV resale restrictions?

Give me a moment to explain.  I don’t think the DVC guides do a good job of explaining the resale restrictions to new buyers.  And since RIV is a new resort; a lot of people aren’t selling yet, and there is very little heat.  But us DVC owners on this board are well informed.  I was just wondering if it would be worth writing DVC and letting them know they are losing out on sales to a competitive option (VGF) because of resale restrictions.

This has nothing to do with VGF.  Even if you hate the resort, it may still be worth pretending you have interest in a letter to DVC.  If they never drop the resale restrictions, I’ll live with them because I love the RIV.  But I’d be lying if I say I love them.  I’d also say it makes me hesitant to buy more points.  And if DVC is going to continue to refurb resorts and put them into existing condo associations, I think it’s unfair that RIV stands alone as the only one with these restrictions.  Plus, in a less eloquent way of explaining it, I think the restrictions are just DUMB.

Anyhow, I plan to write.  I did actually buy 200 points at VGF, so I plan to use that as my angle.  You can write whatever story you see fit.  But i think this might be one of the better times to organize and put heat on DVC since VGF has gone on sale.  Of course, if writing doesn’t work for you, I understand.  It’s just an idea.


----------



## TinkB278

Bjaiken77 said:


> Apologies if this has been written before.  I have not looked at back pages.  Do you think this might be a good time to write DVC and let them know you are more interested in VGF than RIV because of RIV resale restrictions?
> 
> Give me a moment to explain.  I don’t think the DVC guides do a good job of explaining the resale restrictions to new buyers.  And since RIV is a new resort; a lot of people aren’t selling yet, and there is very little heat.  But us DVC owners on this board are well informed.  I was just wondering if it would be worth writing DVC and letting them know they are losing out on sales to a competitive option (VGF) because of resale restrictions.
> 
> This has nothing to do with VGF.  Even if you hate the resort, it may still be worth pretending you have interest in a letter to DVC.  If they never drop the resale restrictions, I’ll live with them because I love the RIV.  But I’d be lying if I say I love them.  I’d also say it makes me hesitant to buy more points.  And if DVC is going to continue to refurb resorts and put them into existing condo associations, I think it’s unfair that RIV stands alone as the only one with these restrictions.  Plus, in a less eloquent way of explaining it, I think the restrictions are just DUMB.
> 
> Anyhow, I plan to write.  I did actually buy 200 points at VGF, so I plan to use that as my angle.  You can write whatever story you see fit.  But i think this might be one of the better times to organize and put heat on DVC since VGF has gone on sale.  Of course, if writing doesn’t work for you, I understand.  It’s just an idea.


I’m in the exact same boat. I want to add 100 more RIV points under the new incentive but am most likely going to add 75 at VGF as I don’t think having so many points invested in a resort with the restrictions is smart. It’s sad because I would do much rather buy more RIV.


----------



## Sandisw

Bjaiken77 said:


> Apologies if this has been written before.  I have not looked at back pages.  Do you think this might be a good time to write DVC and let them know you are more interested in VGF than RIV because of RIV resale restrictions?
> 
> Give me a moment to explain.  I don’t think the DVC guides do a good job of explaining the resale restrictions to new buyers.  And since RIV is a new resort; a lot of people aren’t selling yet, and there is very little heat.  But us DVC owners on this board are well informed.  I was just wondering if it would be worth writing DVC and letting them know they are losing out on sales to a competitive option (VGF) because of resale restrictions.
> 
> This has nothing to do with VGF.  Even if you hate the resort, it may still be worth pretending you have interest in a letter to DVC.  If they never drop the resale restrictions, I’ll live with them because I love the RIV.  But I’d be lying if I say I love them.  I’d also say it makes me hesitant to buy more points.  And if DVC is going to continue to refurb resorts and put them into existing condo associations, I think it’s unfair that RIV stands alone as the only one with these restrictions.  Plus, in a less eloquent way of explaining it, I think the restrictions are just DUMB.
> 
> Anyhow, I plan to write.  I did actually buy 200 points at VGF, so I plan to use that as my angle.  You can write whatever story you see fit.  But i think this might be one of the better times to organize and put heat on DVC since VGF has gone on sale.  Of course, if writing doesn’t work for you, I understand.  It’s just an idea.



The guides may not explain it…they don’t explain a lot of how the program works…but you can’t buy it without knowing and specifically signing a document regarding it.

That is not to say people should not write, but they should send it to DVD and not DVCMC as DVD is the one who develops and makes the rules for how resorts enter the system and those restrictions.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Hoppy-tn said:


> Do buses run to Hollywood and Epcot or is skyliner the only transportation to those parks?


When they first opened there was a bus that would bring you to Boardwalk Villas so you could use the International Gateway.  There may have been a bus to Hollywood too, but I’m not sure.  When the skyliner is down, there are supposed to be buses, but that doesn’t always work out.  You would have to speak to someone at guest services (at the actual resort) to find out.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Sandisw said:


> The guides may not explain it…they don’t explain a lot of how the program works…but you can’t buy it without knowing and specifically signing a document regarding it.
> 
> That is not to say people should not write, but they should send it to DVD and not DVCMC as DVD is the one who develops and makes the rules for how resorts enter the system and those restrictions.



Thanks, I will send mine to DVD.  I just feel like it’s not the resale restrictions that keep most new buyers away from RIV.  It’s just the informed ones.  Therefore, if there is any noise to be made, it’s got to come from the informed ones.

If it doesn’t work, I’m not going to lose any sleep.  But I’d like them to think what’s pushing people to VGF over RIV is at least partially the resale restrictions.


----------



## Dizzydizney

Bjaiken77 said:


> Apologies if this has been written before.  I have not looked at back pages.  Do you think this might be a good time to write DVC and let them know you are more interested in VGF than RIV because of RIV resale restrictions?
> 
> Give me a moment to explain.  I don’t think the DVC guides do a good job of explaining the resale restrictions to new buyers.  And since RIV is a new resort; a lot of people aren’t selling yet, and there is very little heat.  But us DVC owners on this board are well informed.  I was just wondering if it would be worth writing DVC and letting them know they are losing out on sales to a competitive option (VGF) because of resale restrictions.
> 
> This has nothing to do with VGF.  Even if you hate the resort, it may still be worth pretending you have interest in a letter to DVC.  If they never drop the resale restrictions, I’ll live with them because I love the RIV.  But I’d be lying if I say I love them.  I’d also say it makes me hesitant to buy more points.  And if DVC is going to continue to refurb resorts and put them into existing condo associations, I think it’s unfair that RIV stands alone as the only one with these restrictions.  Plus, in a less eloquent way of explaining it, I think the restrictions are just DUMB.
> 
> Anyhow, I plan to write.  I did actually buy 200 points at VGF, so I plan to use that as my angle.  You can write whatever story you see fit.  But i think this might be one of the better times to organize and put heat on DVC since VGF has gone on sale.  Of course, if writing doesn’t work for you, I understand.  It’s just an idea.


There was a reason for this decision, as they had big plans in their sights for new resorts but the virus put a crimp in things.  Reflections was going to have resale restrictions too (or that was the rumor).  I’m wondering about DLT in California too.  
I don’t see them changing their minds (because that would be admitting a mistake).  It wouldn’t hurt to write if it’s that important to you.  The Riviera resales disappear pretty quickly.  When the time is right I’ll be looking for a small resale.  
I really don’t know why they decided to do this.  They do not give you the option to sell back to them....in fact our guide gave us the names of the resale companies when we wanted to buy another resort...in fact he suggested selling the resort that we never stayed at to purchase the new one.  So it’s been kind of a partnership in my opinion.  But you know there is always a reason why they do things and it usually has something to do with  $$$.
It will be interesting to see what happens when members can’t get a real studio at VGF.


----------



## Helvetica

Hoppy-tn said:


> Do buses run to Hollywood and Epcot or is skyliner the only transportation to those parks?



If the Skyliner is down, you use the bus. If the Skyliner is operating, then there are no buses to DHS and Epcot.


----------



## kanerf

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Mrs.Potts521: March 6-10
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> PoohsFan1: May 23 - June 3, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> *July*
> alice-in-wonder: July 31, Tower Studio
> 
> *August*
> alice-in-wonder, August 5-6, Deluxe Studio PV
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> Akck: September 29 - October 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> evr25160: October 28- Nov 3rd, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *November*
> kandlsutton: November 8-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> IceSkatingPrincess: December 9-15, Deluxe Studio PV
> alice-in-wonder: December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *2023
> January*
> IceSkatingPrincess, January 13-17, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> 
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV


kanerf: May 12-15, Deluxe Studio SV
kanerf: Oct 23-26, 1 Bedroom SV


----------



## BeachClub2014

Bjaiken77 said:


> I was just wondering if it would be worth writing DVC and letting them know they are losing out on sales to a competitive option (VGF) because of resale restrictions.



I'm all for a letter-writing campaign and have no issues whenever a customer provides feedback to a company. Having said that, in this scenario, DVC isn't really losing out. If someone decides to purchase VGF over RIV because of the resale restrictions, they've still made a sale and will happily take your money.


----------



## Sandisw

Bjaiken77 said:


> Thanks, I will send mine to DVD.  I just feel like it’s not the resale restrictions that keep most new buyers away from RIV.  It’s just the informed ones.  Therefore, if there is any noise to be made, it’s got to come from the informed ones.
> 
> If it doesn’t work, I’m not going to lose any sleep.  But I’d like them to think what’s pushing people to VGF over RIV is at least partially the resale restrictions.



I will only add that not everyone cares. I know of a few you bought and really, it isn’t a big deal. They don’t bother me at all.

But, i agree that those that do should share thoughts!

Okay! Back to the topic of the thread! Lol


----------



## PatricioATX

summerw said:


> *RIVIERA'S BE OUR GUEST LIST*
> Will you be joining us at the Riviera? Comment on this thread with your dates to be added below!
> 
> *2022*
> *February *
> BradW: February 1-5, 1-Bedroom PV, Welcome Home Trip
> Sandisw: February  8-10, 1-Bedroom SV
> Evita_W: February 8-17
> Transferteck: February 13-15, Tower Studio
> havoc315: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> Lorana: February 18-22, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> brazzledazzler: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jdd: February 19-22, Deluxe Studio SV, Welcome Home Trip
> jamesweikamp: February 28 - March 6, Tower Studio
> 
> *March*
> Mrs.Potts521: March 6-10
> Sandisw: March 7, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *April*
> SoCalDCLfan: April 6-9, Tower Studio
> Sandisw: April 23-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *May*
> brazzledazzler: May 22-26, Deluxe Studio SV
> PoohsFan1: May 23 - June 3, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *June*
> eeyoreme: June 3-9, -Bedroom Lock off SV
> summerw: June 5-9, 2-Bedroom SV
> 
> *July*
> alice-in-wonder: July 31, Tower Studio
> 
> *August*
> alice-in-wonder, August 5-6, Deluxe Studio PV
> b00kbug: August 24 - September 4,  2-Bedroom, SV, Welcome Home Trip
> 
> *September*
> McFlame: September 07-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> Akck: September 29 - October 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> evr25160: October 28- Nov 3rd, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *November*
> kandlsutton: November 8-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *December*
> J-Dog: December 4-12, Grand Villa
> IceSkatingPrincess: December 9-15, Deluxe Studio PV
> alice-in-wonder: December 27-January 1, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *2023
> January*
> IceSkatingPrincess, January 13-17, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> 
> 
> *PAST TRIPS
> 2022*
> *January*
> Jimmy Mouse: January 2-8
> Sandisw: January 10-12, 1-Bedroom SV
> Transferteck: Jan 13-17, Tower Studio
> IceSkatingPrincess: January 14-19, 1-Bedroom SV
> MamaJessie: January 17-22, Studio
> Akck: January 17-21, Deluxe Studio
> 
> *2021*
> *April*
> summerw: April 24-28, Deluxe Studio SV
> Akck: April 24-27, Tower Studio
> 
> *May*
> TinkB278: May 15-20, 1-Bedroom SV
> kanerf: May 16-18, Deluxe Studio
> DISguyDennis: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio SV
> Doberge: May 22-27, Deluxe Studio PV
> 
> *June*
> happenin2you: June 14-18, 1 Bedroom PV
> Dicentras: June 19-23, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> PixiePlns: June 19-26 1-Bedroom
> 
> *July*
> nataliz: July 7-14, 2-Bedroom PV
> ninafeliz: July 9-17, 2-Bedroom LO SV
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 18&19, Tower Studio + 20&21, Deluxe Studio + 22-27, 2-Bedroom
> 
> *August*
> Diane Kompan: August 13-22
> MomOTwins: August 14-18, Welcome Home Trip
> havoc315: August 14-22, Welcome Home Trip, 2-Bedroom LO PV
> Pills: August 14-25, Deluxe Studio SV
> jasonplusliz: August 22-28, 1-Bedroom SV
> Thegoatfeeder: August 30-September 8
> Turn the Page: August 30-September 6, 1-Bedroom SV
> 
> *September*
> transferteck: September 1-3, Tower Studio
> bigAWL: September 8-11, 1-Bedroom PV
> IceSkatingPrincess: September 9-14, Welcome Home Trip, Deluxe Studio SV (9-11), 1-Bedroom SV (11-14)
> csmommy: September 12-14, Tower Studio
> tdonnell56: September 14-17, 1 & 2 Bedroom
> Anthony Vito: September 30-October 3, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *October*
> Jimmy Mouse: October 3-9
> Sandisw (DD): October 15-19, Deluxe Studio SV
> Sandisw: October 26-28, 2-Bedroom SV
> Turn the Page: October 27-30, Deluxe Studio SV
> 
> *November*
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls: November 4 -11
> LSchrow: November 7-9, 1-Bedroom SV
> princessophiali: November 12-19, Deluxe Studio
> Sydnerella: November 19-28, 1-Bedroom PV
> 
> *December*
> jamesweikamp: December 4-11, 2-Bedroom PV
> Thegoatfeeder:  December 5-10
> Dmvoight: December 10-19, 1-Bedroom PV
> kandlsutton: December 11-18, 2-Bedroom PV
> disneydreamer781: December 14-16, Deluxe Studio SV
> Mike9865: December 17-24, 1-Bedroom PV
> kboo: December 19-23, Deluxe Studio SV
> summerw: December 26-31, 1-Bedroom SV



Welcome Home Trip. Nov 19th-26th. 2 bedroom PV


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be at Riviera in the next couple weeks, would you please take a picture of the March Recreation Calendar for me so I can post it on the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? I’d truly appreciate it! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! If anyone will be at Riviera in the next couple weeks, would you please take a picture of the March Recreation Calendar for me so I can post it on the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? I’d truly appreciate it! Thank you so much in advance!!



I get there tomorrow and will try to remember to post!!


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> I get there tomorrow and will try to remember to post!!



That would be great, thanks so much!


----------



## TinkB278

Sandisw said:


> I get there tomorrow and will try to remember to post!!


Sorry, off topic, but I was wondering if you’d be touring the new VGF rooms while you’re down there?!


----------



## Sandisw

TinkB278 said:


> Sorry, off topic, but I was wondering if you’d be touring the new VGF rooms while you’re down there?!



I am going to! I’ll take some pictures!


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> I am going to! I’ll take some pictures!



If you can remember, can you grab a shot of the activity calendar there, too, please?!


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> If you can remember, can you grab a shot of the activity calendar there, too, please?!



Yes!   Let’s hope I remember before I try the special new DVC drink!!!


----------



## PatricioATX

Topolinos question

Staying at riviera for our welcome home trip Nov 19th to the 26th. Really hoping to get into topolinos for both breakfast and dinner during our stay. Figured I would try to book breakfast on my 60+8 day (departure day), but if I am not able to book dinner on the 60 day mark through the 60+7 day. How does the walk up process work?  Assuming I have to be at the resort, but what does the “start time” for a dinner walk in reservation look like?


----------



## adisneymama

Just purchased Riviera this week.  Welcome Home trip scheduled for 7/29-8/6.  1BDR Standard view.  Our family can't wait!


----------



## Cruising Girl

Hello- Looking to add Riviera to my other home resorts (AK, CC, SS, Poly, Aulani) and have a four day stay this summer in a 2 bedroom preferred view. Could anyone please advise me of the "PERFECT" 2 bedroom preferred room number? Am taking my granddaughter, daughter, and son in law and want them to really have a great time at Riviera! Thank so much for your help!


----------



## sethschroeder

Cruising Girl said:


> Hello- Looking to add Riviera to my other home resorts (AK, CC, SS, Poly, Aulani) and have a four day stay this summer in a 2 bedroom preferred view. Could anyone please advise me of the "PERFECT" 2 bedroom preferred room number? Am taking my granddaughter, daughter, and son in law and want them to really have a great time at Riviera! Thank so much for your help!



High floor near skyliner
Other option if you are mobility challenged is floor 1 or 2 since you can skip the elevators (although they are super short waits)

I will say the resort is "tiny" so in the end nothing is a far walk and I could go from the 9th floor near the skyliner side elevators (further away) to Primo and back in like like 5 mins just walking normally.


----------



## vinmar4

adisneymama said:


> Just purchased Riviera this week.  Welcome Home trip scheduled for 7/29-8/6.  1BDR Standard view.  Our family can't wait!


Welcome Home !


----------



## vinmar4

kanerf said:


> kanerf: May 12-15, Deluxe Studio SV
> kanerf: Oct 23-26, 1 Bedroom SV




March 16 -19 Standard One Bedroom


----------



## adisneymama

vinmar4 said:


> Welcome Home !


Thank you!!


----------



## Sandisw

Here is the RIV activity. Forgot to get the one at the Grans.


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> Here is the RIV activity. Forgot to get the one at the Grans.



Thank you SO much, I truly appreciate it!!!!


----------



## TinkB278

Hi everyone! We have our first stay coming up in a standard view one bedroom. We have only ever had preferred before. I want to put in a room request but I’m not sure which is best. We will be traveling with our almost 3 year old son so I would think that the east wing would be best for quicker access to the pools and quick service. However, I’ve only ever heard anything about good views in the west wing for epcot fireworks. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on what to request in a standard view?


----------



## wnielsen1

TinkB278 said:


> Hi everyone! We have our first stay coming up in a standard view one bedroom. We have only ever had preferred before. I want to put in a room request but I’m not sure which is best. We will be traveling with our almost 3 year old son so I would think that the east wing would be best for quicker access to the pools and quick service. However, I’ve only ever heard anything about good views in the west wing for epcot fireworks. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on what to request in a standard view?


I request high floor, west wing for Epcot view


----------



## CarolynFH

TinkB278 said:


> Hi everyone! We have our first stay coming up in a standard view one bedroom. We have only ever had preferred before. I want to put in a room request but I’m not sure which is best. We will be traveling with our almost 3 year old son so I would think that the east wing would be best for quicker access to the pools and quick service. However, I’ve only ever heard anything about good views in the west wing for epcot fireworks. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on what to request in a standard view?


We had a glorious view of Epcot from a SV 1 BR high up in the west wing. And the resort is small enough that the trip to the pools and QS would be only a minute or two, if that much, longer than from the east wing.


----------



## Turn the Page

TinkB278 said:


> Hi everyone! We have our first stay coming up in a standard view one bedroom. We have only ever had preferred before. I want to put in a room request but I’m not sure which is best. We will be traveling with our almost 3 year old son so I would think that the east wing would be best for quicker access to the pools and quick service. However, I’ve only ever heard anything about good views in the west wing for epcot fireworks. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on what to request in a standard view?



I think prioritizing easy access to quick service and pools is not necessary as, given the relatively small footprint of the resort, you are never far from either.  

We stayed in the west wing once, on the third floor, and had a nice view of fireworks but we also had a nice view from the 9th floor in the east wing.  I would ask for the west wing on a high floor if it were me.


----------



## Zach197

Just purchased 125 Riviera direct points today! We have never stayed here but are very confident we will love it. The only question we really have is how difficult is it to book the tower studios 11 months out? Is it as brutal as trying to book value/concierge at AKL? Thank you


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Zach197 said:


> Just purchased 125 Riviera direct points today! We have never stayed here but are very confident we will love it. The only question we really have is how difficult is it to book the tower studios 11 months out? Is it as brutal as trying to book value/concierge at AKL? Thank you


I think it's not as difficult... yet. I imagine it will get more difficult as more points get sold. Also probably depends on when you want to stay. I've actually booked then several times but end up cancelling as we later find other family is joining us and we switch to larger rooms.

 Hopefully you'd be okay if it's a busy time of year and you only find deluxe studios.


----------



## PJ271

Zach197 said:


> Just purchased 125 Riviera direct points today! We have never stayed here but are very confident we will love it. The only question we really have is how difficult is it to book the tower studios 11 months out? Is it as brutal as trying to book value/concierge at AKL? Thank you



Congrats!  We have 125 points and wish we would've gone for 200 in hindsight.  I've booked the tower studios twice.  Both times at 11 months out without issue in September when they are 9 points/night.  We have not had to walk the reservation to get the days we wanted.

I will say for our upcoming trip, I slept on making the booking at 11 months out by two hours and they were all gone.  I set a reminder to do it the following week for the next weekend and got it just fine.  I am concerned as more points are sold, you will have to walk tower studio reservations in the future.  They're so perfect for a long weekend with the wife.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Not an owner, and never stayed but I do have 3 nights booked at the end of August.  Hoping it turns out we get Moonlight Magic at AK.  I have a waitlist for a 4th night, but 3 is good!


----------



## Zach197

PJ271 said:


> Congrats!  We have 125 points and wish we would've gone for 200 in hindsight.  I've booked the tower studios twice.  Both times at 11 months out without issue in September when they are 9 points/night.  We have not had to walk the reservation to get the days we wanted.
> 
> I will say for our upcoming trip, I slept on making the booking at 11 months out by two hours and they were all gone.  I set a reminder to do it the following week for the next weekend and got it just fine.  I am concerned as more points are sold, you will have to walk tower studio reservations in the future.  They're so perfect for a long weekend with the wife.


We’re very much looking forward to these rooms!


----------



## rspencer38

I'm finally coming home! We are original owners that purchased very early during the initial selling phase, but due to the pandemic and international travel restrictions we haven't been able to get back to WDW.

We are coming in August for 7 nights in a 1 BR followed by a week at AKL.

Beyond excited to finally come home to RIV.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

rspencer38 said:


> I'm finally coming home! We are original owners that purchased very early during the initial selling phase, but due to the pandemic and international travel restrictions we haven't been able to get back to WDW.
> 
> We are coming in August for 7 nights in a 1 BR followed by a week at AKL.
> 
> Beyond excited to finally come home to RIV.


Thanks for being an early adopter and WELCOME HOME finally!! We bought long after you and have been there twice already and of course love it!


----------



## Pyotr

Does anyone know what king of EV car charging the Riviera has? I read somewhere that it was ChargePoint but I can’t find it anyone in the app.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Sandisw said:


> Here is the RIV activity. Forgot to get the one at the Grans.


Sandi you are so freaking helpful on these boards.  I see you on every thread I look at answering the questions and clarifying the things that have been asked a hundred times before by newbies like me.  Never any judgement.  Thank you for that!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Just booked our "Welcome Home" stay for late August (1 BR SV) and our adults only trip for January (ST PV).  Not gonna lie pretty excited.  We've been to Riviera but never stayed there before we purchased.  Can't wait to kick my feet up.  152 days and counting...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Without creating a whole new thread this is the one I saw that I might be able to ask questions on.

We're thinking of stopping over to Riviera in the afternoon from either DHS or Epcot to explore/take a breather and have coffee (maybe some food with it) and have a few questions. 

Our trip will be in early to mid-May so I understand if some things will change by then but looking to get at least somewhat up to date information right now.


What time does Le Petit Cafe switch over to alcohol? We're wanting coffee in the afternoon and didn't know if there was a roundabout time that coffee was no longer available. 
Can you take coffee if you got it from Le Petit Cafe into Voyageur's lounge (which is open correct?) and sit there to drink it and relax or do you need to purchase something from the Lounge in order to sit there?
I know there's also Primo Piatto if we want more sit down food with coffee. Is the pizza a decent size? The hot sandwiches sound good but are they? lol

Appreciate any assistance!


----------



## sethschroeder

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Without creating a whole new thread this is the one I saw that I might be able to ask questions on.
> 
> We're thinking of stopping over to Riviera in the afternoon from either DHS or Epcot to explore/take a breather and have coffee (maybe some food with it) and have a few questions.
> 
> Our trip will be in early to mid-May so I understand if some things will change by then but looking to get at least somewhat up to date information right now.
> 
> 
> What time does Le Petit Cafe switch over to alcohol? We're wanting coffee in the afternoon and didn't know if there was a roundabout time that coffee was no longer available.
> Can you take coffee if you got it from Le Petit Cafe into Voyageur's lounge (which is open correct?) and sit there to drink it and relax or do you need to purchase something from the Lounge in order to sit there?
> I know there's also Primo Piatto if we want more sit down food with coffee. Is the pizza a decent size? The hot sandwiches sound good but are they? lol
> 
> Appreciate any assistance!



Don't think they stop coffee until they close?

Anyone can sit in that lounge if they want.

Don't get the pizza get something else. The Croque Monsieur is the way to go IMO if you want a hot sandwich there and something I get multiple times during a stay.

The only Pizza at WDW I would really get is Via Napoli. I am not snooty but its simply because pizza is everywhere and its not that great anywhere.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Hello! We are new owners at Riviera and have a question regarding availability the first week of December. Obviously it is a popular week for all of DVC. We aren't planning on it this year but hopefully 2023. Hoping for a 1 BR SV but are flexible to a degree. I've read up on the idea of "walking" a reservation and not trying to debate that nor do I plan to do it honestly, but was wondering if it impacts that week's availability to a high degree at 11 months?  Or just the overall availability of that week at 11 months?  Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Without creating a whole new thread this is the one I saw that I might be able to ask questions on.
> 
> We're thinking of stopping over to Riviera in the afternoon from either DHS or Epcot to explore/take a breather and have coffee (maybe some food with it) and have a few questions.
> 
> Our trip will be in early to mid-May so I understand if some things will change by then but looking to get at least somewhat up to date information right now.
> 
> 
> What time does Le Petit Cafe switch over to alcohol? We're wanting coffee in the afternoon and didn't know if there was a roundabout time that coffee was no longer available.
> Can you take coffee if you got it from Le Petit Cafe into Voyageur's lounge (which is open correct?) and sit there to drink it and relax or do you need to purchase something from the Lounge in order to sit there?
> I know there's also Primo Piatto if we want more sit down food with coffee. Is the pizza a decent size? The hot sandwiches sound good but are they? lol
> 
> Appreciate any assistance!



Coffee is all day and they will add the alcohol to it or serve you other beverages.

You are welcome to enjoy the resort and the food is great. I love the sandwiches!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sethschroeder said:


> Don't think they stop coffee until they close?
> 
> Anyone can sit in that lounge if they want.
> 
> Don't get the pizza get something else. The Croque Monsieur is the way to go IMO if you want a hot sandwich there and something I get multiple times during a stay.
> 
> The only Pizza at WDW I would really get is Via Napoli. I am not snooty but its simply because pizza is everywhere and its not that great anywhere.





Sandisw said:


> Coffee is all day and they will add the alcohol to it or serve you other beverages.
> 
> You are welcome to enjoy the resort and the food is great. I love the sandwiches!


Thank you both! Much appreciated


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Quick question that I can't seem to find with a Google search... is there poolside service available with Bar Riva? Similar to how a server walks around the Lava pool at Poly?


----------



## lowlight

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Hello! We are new owners at Riviera and have a question regarding availability the first week of December. Obviously it is a popular week for all of DVC. We aren't planning on it this year but hopefully 2023. Hoping for a 1 BR SV but are flexible to a degree. I've read up on the idea of "walking" a reservation and not trying to debate that nor do I plan to do it honestly, but was wondering if it impacts that week's availability to a high degree at 11 months?  Or just the overall availability of that week at 11 months?  Thanks!



This year hasn't been normal with attendance, so it's hard to say how it will be from here on out, but SV anything is going fast.  1 BR's not as fast as studios, but you may have to walk or settle for PV.  I refuse to ever walk, it doesn't sit well with me, so I go for PV's.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

We will be staying at riviera for the first time later this year and I have read you can see the epcot fireworks from some standard view studios and from the restaurant on the top. Is there any firework viewable locations outside on the property at ground level or any other spots?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

lowlight said:


> This year hasn't been normal with attendance, so it's hard to say how it will be from here on out, but SV anything is going fast.  1 BR's not as fast as studios, but you may have to walk or settle for PV.  I refuse to ever walk, it doesn't sit well with me, so I go for PV's.


Thanks for the info and that makes a lot of sense.  I would settle for the PV first as well.  My dates are also somewhat flexible as we would just prefer the first week but could take the 2nd week. Thankfully we bought with the intentions of staying in one and two bedrooms.  Needing to book a studio would stress me out with how fast they go!


----------



## Akck

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Quick question that I can't seem to find with a Google search... is there poolside service available with Bar Riva? Similar to how a server walks around the Lava pool at Poly?



We’ve gotten drinks poolside, but I don’t know how consistent service is.


----------



## Sandisw

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Quick question that I can't seem to find with a Google search... is there poolside service available with Bar Riva? Similar to how a server walks around the Lava pool at Poly?



They have someone walking around and wiill take a food order but I found it faster to get my own.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Sandisw said:


> They have someone walking around and wiill take a food order but I found it faster to get my own.



Thanks! I travel solo so I’m always afraid of somebody taking my stuff, and I don’t want to lose my spot


----------



## psc85

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Without creating a whole new thread this is the one I saw that I might be able to ask questions on.
> 
> We're thinking of stopping over to Riviera in the afternoon from either DHS or Epcot to explore/take a breather and have coffee (maybe some food with it) and have a few questions.
> 
> Our trip will be in early to mid-May so I understand if some things will change by then but looking to get at least somewhat up to date information right now.
> 
> 
> What time does Le Petit Cafe switch over to alcohol? We're wanting coffee in the afternoon and didn't know if there was a roundabout time that coffee was no longer available.
> Can you take coffee if you got it from Le Petit Cafe into Voyageur's lounge (which is open correct?) and sit there to drink it and relax or do you need to purchase something from the Lounge in order to sit there?
> I know there's also Primo Piatto if we want more sit down food with coffee. Is the pizza a decent size? The hot sandwiches sound good but are they? lol
> 
> Appreciate any assistance!


We ordered the pizza on our recent trip, it’s a personal size in an oblong shape, we actually really enjoyed it. It’s not your traditional slice of pizza, but I look forward to getting it again when we go in September!


----------



## LMO429

QUICK question if you get a 2nd or 3rd floor room are you able to see fireworks in a standard view ?  I assume the fireworks go up so if you look up would you be able to see them or would the view be obstructed from a lower standard view room ?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

psc85 said:


> We ordered the pizza on our recent trip, it’s a personal size in an oblong shape, we actually really enjoyed it. It’s not your traditional slice of pizza, but I look forward to getting it again when we go in September!


Thank you


----------



## psc85

LMO429 said:


> QUICK question if you get a 2nd or 3rd floor room are you able to see fireworks in a standard view ?  I assume the fireworks go up so if you look up would you be able to see them or would the view be obstructed from a lower standard view room ?


There Is a good chance you could see some of the fireworks, although the fireworks for harmonious seemed rather “low” compared to previous shows. We had a standard view studio on the 9th floor, right above the Porte-cochère, and could see easily into world showcase and watch the show from our balcony. I forget the room number, but we will be requesting it again!


----------



## exstryker

Just bought our first ever contract at Riviera for 150 points! So happy to be part of club. Welcome home stay will be at the end of August.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

exstryker said:


> Just bought our first ever contract at Riviera for 150 points! So happy to be part of club. Welcome home stay will be at the end of August.


Congrats!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

exstryker said:


> Just bought our first ever contract at Riviera for 150 points! So happy to be part of club. Welcome home stay will be at the end of August.


Congrats! Our Welcome Home Stay at Riviera is at the end of August as well


----------



## PJ271

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Thanks for the info and that makes a lot of sense.  I would settle for the PV first as well.  My dates are also somewhat flexible as we would just prefer the first week but could take the 2nd week. Thankfully we bought with the intentions of staying in one and two bedrooms.  Needing to book a studio would stress me out with how fast they go!



I've stayed at Riviera Resort three times now.  First two times we got a standard view on a high floor and LOVED the Epcot views.  For our past trip, I wasn't able to snag standard view and "settled" for preferred view.  I complained a bit about "spending more points for a view I did not want".  I was floored by the view we received.  5th floor right over the chess board/quiet pool area.  It was amazing and peaceful and perfect.  I sat out and took in that view probably MORE than I did the standard view on the 8th floor.

The resort is just so beautiful and perfect, the preferred view just FELT better for us.  The fireworks are great and Spaceship Earth is an amazing view and I still go enjoy the standard view.  The drawback not many talk about with the standard view is the parking lot and road noise.  Often when I'm sitting out looking at Epcot, half of what I see is a parking lot.  The noise from the busses whizzing by on the highway is constant as well.  It kind of takes you out of the charm of it all.

Honestly for me, I'm content with both and certainly do not mind spending a few additional points on the preferred view.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

PJ271 said:


> I've stayed at Riviera Resort three times now.  First two times we got a standard view on a high floor and LOVED the Epcot views.  For our past trip, I wasn't able to snag standard view and "settled" for preferred view.  I complained a bit about "spending more points for a view I did not want".  I was floored by the view we received.  5th floor right over the chess board/quiet pool area.  It was amazing and peaceful and perfect.  I sat out and took in that view probably MORE than I did the standard view on the 8th floor.
> 
> The resort is just so beautiful and perfect, the preferred view just FELT better for us.  The fireworks are great and Spaceship Earth is an amazing view and I still go enjoy the standard view.  The drawback not many talk about with the standard view is the parking lot and road noise.  Often when I'm sitting out looking at Epcot, half of what I see is a parking lot.  The noise from the busses whizzing by on the highway is constant as well.  It kind of takes you out of the charm of it all.
> 
> Honestly for me, I'm content with both and certainly do not mind spending a few additional points on the preferred view.


Well said! I agree, they have their pros and cons - standard view isn't bad (Spaceship Earth being the highlight), but preferred is really nice, quiet, peaceful. I love seeing the skyliner and the sun hitting the water in the late pm... but it also costs more. Trade-offs!

ETA: what I do is I decide based on how much time will be spent in the room. On our next trip, we have standard 1BR booked but now MIL might join us... She has mobility issues and needs to rest a lot, so it would be more of a relaxing trip with park time sprinkled in. That would mean switching to preferred.


----------



## ninafeliz

PJ271 said:


> I've stayed at Riviera Resort three times now.  First two times we got a standard view on a high floor and LOVED the Epcot views.  For our past trip, I wasn't able to snag standard view and "settled" for preferred view.  I complained a bit about "spending more points for a view I did not want".  I was floored by the view we received.  5th floor right over the chess board/quiet pool area.  It was amazing and peaceful and perfect.  I sat out and took in that view probably MORE than I did the standard view on the 8th floor.
> 
> The resort is just so beautiful and perfect, the preferred view just FELT better for us.  The fireworks are great and Spaceship Earth is an amazing view and I still go enjoy the standard view.  The drawback not many talk about with the standard view is the parking lot and road noise.  Often when I'm sitting out looking at Epcot, half of what I see is a parking lot.  The noise from the busses whizzing by on the highway is constant as well.  It kind of takes you out of the charm of it all.
> 
> Honestly for me, I'm content with both and certainly do not mind spending a few additional points on the preferred view.


I’ve only stayed in a standard view, so I can’t really compare, but I had a few thoughts related to yours.  We were on the 7th floor and I didn’t notice any road noise, I’m sure it was there but I guess not enough to be prominent to me when on the balcony.  The fireworks view is nice, and seeing spaceship earth lit up from bed is amazing, making the SV something special.  However, since the Epcot show isn’t all in the air and you don’t have the music, and there is the parking  lot below, I think the SV is appropriate, it just gives a super nice bonus to staying standard.  However, I have to argue with your “a few additional points” lol.  We have 250 points and will go every other yr in a  2 BR.  In July 2021 we had a enough points for 9 nights in a 2 BR SV (we have 4 kids) and one night in a BCV 2 BR.  We would have only had enough points for (IIRC) 7 nights (total) in a PV.  I find the price difference quite a bit, and it isn’t like at the Poly or BLT where you at least see the MK with the better view.  So I guess my point is- I do think the PVs are better,  but given the points difference and the actual benefits the RR has in SV (fireworks, SE) I think the SV is a  gem.  We also love the RR!

now I have to say that there do seem to be some lousy PVs you could get and then it would really sting to have used so many more points.  It also isn’t guaranteed you get a high floor looking toward Epcot in a SV, but I guess when/if we get that ground floor room facing the entrance walkway I can at least be happy I’m staying more night in my SV than I could In a PV!


----------



## TinkB278

ninafeliz said:


> I’ve only stayed in a standard view, so I can’t really compare, but I had a few thoughts related to yours.  We were on the 7th floor and I didn’t notice any road noise, I’m sure it was there but I guess not enough to be prominent to me when on the balcony.  The fireworks view is nice, and seeing spaceship earth lit up from bed is amazing, making the SV something special.  However, since the Epcot show isn’t all in the air and you don’t have the music, and there is the parking  lot below, I think the SV is appropriate, it just gives a super nice bonus to staying standard.  However, I have to argue with your “a few additional points” lol.  We have 250 points and will go every other yr in a  2 BR.  In July 2021 we had a enough points for 9 nights in a 2 BR SV (we have 4 kids) and one night in a BCV 2 BR.  We would have only had enough points for (IIRC) 7 nights (total) in a PV.  I find the price difference quite a bit, and it isn’t like at the Poly or BLT where you at least see the MK with the better view.  So I guess my point is- I do think the PVs are better,  but given the points difference and the actual benefits the RR has in SV (fireworks, SE) I think the SV is a  gem.  We also love the RR!
> 
> now I have to say that there do seem to be some lousy PVs you could get and then it would really sting to have used so many more points.  It also isn’t guaranteed you get a high floor looking toward Epcot in a SV, but I guess when/if we get that ground floor room facing the entrance walkway I can at least be happy I’m staying more night in my SV than I could In a PV!


I agree with you! I think the point difference between the two is really large. We are staying in a 1 br sv in May but originally had pv booked. We got one extra night in the sv and it was still less points.

I love the pv so much, I think it is so relaxing, but for such a big difference I’d rather just stay in a sv.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

ninafeliz said:


> now I have to say that there do seem to be some lousy PVs you could get and then it would really sting to have used so many more points.


I think you mean the rooms that don't look at either the lake or the skyliner... the part of the East wing that kust looks at grounds on the walk between CBR and RVA. I think they ought to reassess those rooms, maybe call them garden view if that's a possibility. Or make them standard but then they would have to raise how much standard costs overall to make up for the loss.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I would settle for the PV first as well.


In retrospect the word "settle" here is misused haha.  The point difference between views to me is substantial enough to notice especially in a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom with the low end being 57 and the high end being 103 points for a week.  I would find enjoyment in either situation though and just be happy to be on vacation! Don't give me a reason to buy more points either


----------



## Sandisw

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Thanks! I travel solo so I’m always afraid of somebody taking my stuff, and I don’t want to lose my spot



I am alone a lot too and other than taking my wallet and phone with me, I leave rest and never had an issue walking up to get something from the bar.

Just leave my pool bag and towels for the 5 to 10 minutes I am gone!


----------



## Sandisw

ninafeliz said:


> I’ve only stayed in a standard view, so I can’t really compare, but I had a few thoughts related to yours.  We were on the 7th floor and I didn’t notice any road noise, I’m sure it was there but I guess not enough to be prominent to me when on the balcony.  The fireworks view is nice, and seeing spaceship earth lit up from bed is amazing, making the SV something special.  However, since the Epcot show isn’t all in the air and you don’t have the music, and there is the parking  lot below, I think the SV is appropriate, it just gives a super nice bonus to staying standard.  However, I have to argue with your “a few additional points” lol.  We have 250 points and will go every other yr in a  2 BR.  In July 2021 we had a enough points for 9 nights in a 2 BR SV (we have 4 kids) and one night in a BCV 2 BR.  We would have only had enough points for (IIRC) 7 nights (total) in a PV.  I find the price difference quite a bit, and it isn’t like at the Poly or BLT where you at least see the MK with the better view.  So I guess my point is- I do think the PVs are better,  but given the points difference and the actual benefits the RR has in SV (fireworks, SE) I think the SV is a  gem.  We also love the RR!
> 
> now I have to say that there do seem to be some lousy PVs you could get and then it would really sting to have used so many more points.  It also isn’t guaranteed you get a high floor looking toward Epcot in a SV, but I guess when/if we get that ground floor room facing the entrance walkway I can at least be happy I’m staying more night in my SV than I could In a PV!



I got one of those first floor PV rooms that stung to have to spend the points. I don’t think it should be PV.

I did send a message to DVC but specifically said I was not looking for any points back because it was facing the pool/lake just more bushes.

Rather I wanted them to have the data so changes might be made down the line.  

However, SV is my go to and always will be!


----------



## ninafeliz

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I think you mean the rooms that don't look at either the lake or the skyliner... the part of the East wing that kust looks at grounds on the walk between CBR and RVA. I think they ought to reassess those rooms, maybe call them garden view if that's a possibility. Or make them standard but then they would have to raise how much standard costs overall to make up for the loss.


Yes, I think those in particular, and especially the lower floor ones facing that way!  However, to some degree I think some of the rooms on the very lowest floors would also be not as good- that’s a bit more hit or miss depending on the room.  I do almost think there should be PV (most rooms facing the pools and CBR) standard view (lower floors facing the parking lot), and medium view lol  (that side view facing between the 2 resorts, some of the lowest floors facing the CBR, and the highest floors directly facing Epcot). The side facing the retention lake and skyliner is harder, because it does face fireworks without parking lot so some people actually want it, but others think it’s a bad PV since you don’t see the pools/main lake/CBR.   But then there would still be unhappy people defending on what they prioritize, so in reality they can’t win. You could almost have 5 categories lol, and that’s crazy - particularly since it’s not like there’s a MK view or something!


----------



## ninafeliz

Sandisw said:


> I got one of those first floor PV rooms that stung to have to spend the points. I don’t think it should be PV.
> 
> I did send a message to DVC but specifically said I was not looking for any points back because it was facing the pool/lake just more bushes.
> 
> Rather I wanted them to have the data so changes might be made down the line.
> 
> However, SV is my go to and always will be!


Yes, those rooms!  It’s one thing to spend a lot more points and have an amazing view.  It’s another to get a view of bushes, or the smoking area lol.  At least when you pay for SV and get a straight up SV instead of one of the better ones you know you got what you signed up for!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

ninafeliz said:


> Yes, I think those in particular, and especially the lower floor ones facing that way!  However, to some degree I think some of the rooms on the very lowest floors would also be not as good- that’s a bit more hit or miss depending on the room.  I do almost think there should be PV (most rooms facing the pools and CBR) standard view (lower floors facing the parking lot), and medium view lol  (that side view facing between the 2 resorts, some of the lowest floors facing the CBR, and the highest floors directly facing Epcot). The side facing the retention lake and skyliner is harder, because it does face fireworks without parking lot so some people actually want it, but others think it’s a bad PV since you don’t see the pools/main lake/CBR.   But then there would still be unhappy people defending on what they prioritize, so in reality they can’t win. You could almost have 5 categories lol, and that’s crazy - particularly since it’s not like there’s a MK view or something!


Hahaha, it can get so convoluted. Do the PV rooms on the first floor have open patios? If so, some people might prefer that in order to access the pools even faster. 
I happen to like the Skyliner side and it's what we requested on our first trip in 2020. DH loves the Skyliner, and there's water and grounds and no parking lot. So I think that should stay PV.


----------



## PJ271

ninafeliz said:


> Yes, those rooms!  It’s one thing to spend a lot more points and have an amazing view.  It’s another to get a view of bushes, or the smoking area lol.  At least when you pay for SV and get a straight up SV instead of one of the better ones you know you got what you signed up for!



I agree with this.  I would be so upset if I spent the premium for PV and got one of those rooms on the 1st or 2nd floor unable to see most of the resort but have a wonderful view of either the bushes or smoking area.  I imagine it is impossible for them to reclassify these rooms without making adjustments to the points chart for the entire resort, but something needs to be done for them.  It isn't many rooms, but there are a few PV rooms that just very clearly are not a PV.


----------



## TinkB278

I’m sorry, I’m sure this has been discussed a million times before. Does anyone know if there are more preferred or standard view studios? I’m trying to piece together a last minute trip and want to waitlist whichever of the two would give me greater chances. Thank you!


----------



## ninafeliz

TinkB278 said:


> I’m sorry, I’m sure this has been discussed a million times before. Does anyone know if there are more preferred or standard view studios? I’m trying to piece together a last minute trip and want to waitlist whichever of the two would give me greater chances. Thank you!


I don’t know the percentages off the top of my head, but there are a lot more preferred than standard.  Like 70/30 I think.  So if you are going for statistics and not low points, waitlist a preferred view!


----------



## Akck

TinkB278 said:


> I’m sorry, I’m sure this has been discussed a million times before. Does anyone know if there are more preferred or standard view studios? I’m trying to piece together a last minute trip and want to waitlist whichever of the two would give me greater chances. Thank you!



Based on the building layout, there are more preferred studios. Also, with standard being less points, they are harder to get. I will say that for a stay in September, I did get a waitlist filled but not processed for a standard studio room. I had waitlisted 1 day for a 2 day stay, when a preferred studio became open for both days. After I booked it, I canceled the waitlist and for some reason, I checked availability and a standard studio was now available. I quickly changed my preferred to a standard.


----------



## TinkB278

ninafeliz said:


> I don’t know the percentages off the top of my head, but there are a lot more preferred than standard.  Like 70/30 I think.  So if you are going for statistics and not low points, waitlist a preferred view!



i was thinking I remembered there being way more preferred but didn’t know if I was imagining it! Thank you so much!


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone have the fax number for room requests we are not dvc members paying regular rates thank you


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone have the fax number for room requests we are not dvc members paying regular rates thank you



Dont think they tax faxes. Even touring plans went away from faxes pretty sure to a system Disney worked with them on. 

I would call Disney and ask your request be noted or use something like TouringPlans.


----------



## CarolynFH

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone have the fax number for room requests we are not dvc members paying regular rates thank you


As above, since you’re booked via cash from Disney reservations, you need to call them to submit your requests, or use any other method you would use for a Disney resort reservation.


----------



## samantha3590

Just put in a request with David’s for next year 2/26-3/4 for a standard view 2 bedroom!! Are the chances good that I get this request 11 months out?


----------



## Pyotr

I did a Riviera room tour yesterday and told them I was looking to add on some points. The Grand Villa is absolutely stunning. 

My guide was quick to email me all the current incentives. It’s so tempting….

My friend and I had a very good lunch at Bar Riva. The service was painfully slow but the food was really good. Does anyone know the flavor of the chicken wings? They were different but I really liked them.


----------



## JavaDuck

Pyotr said:


> My friend and I had a very good lunch at Bar Riva. The service was painfully slow but the food was really good. Does anyone know the flavor of the chicken wings? They were different but I really liked them.



According to the menu the wings are made with Calabrian Chili Agrodolcetalian agrodolce,. After a quick search on google, I found this: Calabrian agrodolce is a *sticky, tart-sweet condiment made by reducing sugar or honey, vinegar, and sometimes fruit and/or vegetables.  *

Yes, they are delicious.  We also love the wings over at Cabana Banana at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  We like to do a wing crawl.


----------



## LMO429

random question are the stairs easy to access at riviera.  couple of years ago we stayed at the grand and I was able to take the stairs to my room instead was curious about Riviera as well.


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> random question are the stairs easy to access at riviera.  couple of years ago we stayed at the grand and I was able to take the stairs to my room instead was curious about Riviera as well.



Yes but the elevator is super fast and central to where you are at IMO

Example we really only take the stairs at BWV and AKV but at RIV took the Elevator basically every time except once I think.


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone have any pictures of the food/snacks/baby food section in the gift shop.  trying to see if I can avoid over packing some stuff if it is offered there looking for a recent picture if possible


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the food/snacks/baby food section in the gift shop.  trying to see if I can avoid over packing some stuff if it is offered there looking for a recent picture if possible


Caribbean Beach’s gift shop is much bigger / has more essentials.


----------



## LMO429

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Caribbean Beach’s gift shop is much bigger / has more essentials.


How long to walk there ?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

LMO429 said:


> How long to walk there ?


0.4 mile about 2,000 feet.  Not long at all.


----------



## Sandisw

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the food/snacks/baby food section in the gift shop.  trying to see if I can avoid over packing some stuff if it is offered there looking for a recent picture if possible



Definitely small.


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the food/snacks/baby food section in the gift shop.  trying to see if I can avoid over packing some stuff if it is offered there looking for a recent picture if possible



Just get a delivery or drop by Publix/Walmart.

If you get a Towncar from Tiffany's they even do a included stop at a grocery store.


----------



## DVCKing

I almost had the last night I need pieced together for September in a 2 bedroom standard. I got the Dwarfs when trying to modify and the last night was gone. If I get my last night at Riviera, I can make someone happy giving up my 2 bedroom at BCV. I’ve really grown to dislike the Dwarfs, all 7 of ‘em!


----------



## PJ271

sethschroeder said:


> Yes but the elevator is super fast and central to where you are at IMO
> 
> Example we really only take the stairs at BWV and AKV but at RIV took the Elevator basically every time except once I think.



The elevator at BWV is awful!  I cannot wait until we are done with the stroller so we never have to wait for that damn elevator again!  Sometimes I make the kid get out and carry the thing up the stairs.


----------



## LMO429

PJ271 said:


> The elevator at BWV is awful!  I cannot wait until we are done with the stroller so we never have to wait for that damn elevator again!  Sometimes I make the kid get out and carry the thing up the stairs.



Yes this is me I have no patience I rather do stairs when I can that was why I was wondering if its an easy option at riviera


----------



## PJ271

LMO429 said:


> Yes this is me I have no patience I rather do stairs when I can that was why I was wondering if its an easy option at riviera



At Riviera, the elevators are far more convenient than at BWV.  The stairs aren't centrally located and would likely take longer in most cases than the elevator.  There have been a few times where the elevator had to make multiple stops on my way down, but it was rare.  The elevators are also very fast so there is never a wait for them.

Honestly unless your room was very close to the stairwell or you were on the 3rd floor or lower, I wouldn't consider the stairs as an option.


----------



## scoobdoo

Does RIV have anywhere we might purchase whole fat milk for our infant? Is there a sundries store? If we arrive early we won't have anywhere to store a bottle bought elsewhere so looking at on-site options...


----------



## psc85

scoobdoo said:


> Does RIV have anywhere we might purchase whole fat milk for our infant? Is there a sundries store? If we arrive early we won't have anywhere to store a bottle bought elsewhere so looking at on-site options...


I recall seeing whole milk (and half and half which we got for our coffee) in La Boutique in the lobby!


----------



## CarolynFH

scoobdoo said:


> Does RIV have anywhere we might purchase whole fat milk for our infant? Is there a sundries store? If we arrive early we won't have anywhere to store a bottle bought elsewhere so looking at on-site options...


FYI Bell Services at the resorts all have refrigerators and freezers  where they’ll be happy to store perishables until your room is ready. Many guests stop at grocery stores on their way from the airport to pick up supplies, especially when checking in to DVC villas. The resort store is a great place to shop if you only need a few items (that’s what DH and I do), but you don’t have to be limited to that.


----------



## LMO429

For amazon packages how does that work what specific address did you write down to ensure it got to the hotel?  also do they charge per box I know there is a fee


----------



## tobikaye

PJ271 said:


> At Riviera, the elevators are far more convenient than at BWV.  The stairs aren't centrally located and would likely take longer in most cases than the elevator.  There have been a few times where the elevator had to make multiple stops on my way down, but it was rare.  The elevators are also very fast so there is never a wait for them.
> 
> Honestly unless your room was very close to the stairwell or you were on the 3rd floor or lower, I wouldn't consider the stairs as an option.


I had a room right near the stairwell and only took it a couple of times, mainly to see where it lead the first time and then just because I saw a family spread out down the hallway trying to get their things into their room.  It really was just faster to walk to the elevator and go down since then I was either right at the QS or around the corner from the lobby.  From where the stairwell let out, I had mini-mazes to get to the these.


----------



## LMO429

Another random question what type of laundry detergent and softener do they provide in the villas?  I'm debating if I should have a delivery service provide the brand I like but then I was unsure what type the machine uses in the room


----------



## CarolynFH

LMO429 said:


> Another random question what type of laundry detergent and softener do they provide in the villas?  I'm debating if I should have a delivery service provide the brand I like but then I was unsure what type the machine uses in the room


DVC provides an eco-friendly brand of detergent whose name escapes me right now and does not provide softener.  We always bring our own HE laundry pods and softener (actually, we keep them in our Owners Locker).


----------



## LMO429

CarolynFH said:


> DVC provides an eco-friendly brand of detergent whose name escapes me right now and does not provide softener.  We always bring our own HE laundry pods and softener (actually, we keep them in our Owners Locker).



Okay this is good to know I guess I will have the delivery service bring my own HE products. does the dryer allow for liquid softener or does it have to be a pod ?


----------



## CarolynFH

LMO429 said:


> Okay this is good to know I guess I will have the delivery service bring my own HE products. does the dryer allow for liquid softener or does it have to be a pod ?


DH does the laundry, and he doesn't remember the washer or dryer having a dispenser for softener.  He says he just pours the  liquid softener into the washer with the detergent pod.  SO, I would say - wait for someone else to come clarify things! =D


----------



## purpliequeen

Sorry I use Bounce (dryer softener) so I don't recall how the softener is set up. I used the ECOS (https://www.ecos.com/product-category/laundry/) brand washing detergent provided by the resort and just poured the liquid into the washing machine. Per the instructions I believe each bottle could provide for two loads each. They gave us two bottles in our two bedroom (one week stay) so I could've done four loads. Obviously you could easily ask for more via a call to mousekeeping.


----------



## sethschroeder

LMO429 said:


> For amazon packages how does that work what specific address did you write down to ensure it got to the hotel?  also do they charge per box I know there is a fee



Shouldn't be a fee if you pick it up at the desk or meet them. 

There is an address if you do a search on the forum it should be listed. If you can't find it report back and can grab it later.


----------



## UofMGuy423

Just got back from our Welcome Home trip and love, loved, loved it!  We are so glad it's our home resort!  We'll be back at Thanksgiving!


----------



## LMO429

sethschroeder said:


> Shouldn't be a fee if you pick it up at the desk or meet them.
> 
> There is an address if you do a search on the forum it should be listed. If you can't find it report back and can grab it later.


If you can re post for me so I can confirm that would be helpful to thank you so much


----------



## Mexacajun

sethschroeder said:


> Shouldn't be a fee if you pick it up at the desk or meet them.
> 
> There is an address if you do a search on the forum it should be listed. If you can't find it report back and can grab it later.


My experience is that Resorts typically charge a $6 handling fee for Amazon packages. Regardless if you pick it up at the desk.


----------



## Christine42566

Our first trip to Riviera Resort, October 2 - 6, Studio PV, can't wait!


----------



## PJ271

Just wanted to post about my Riviera experience over the weekend.  I flew in solo to run the Tower of Terror 10 Miler on Friday.  I have a family member that lives in the Orlando area that I was able to stay with, since using my DVC points on a Riviera room for only myself felt like a selfish use of our family's points.

Saturday I drove to the expo and picked up my running packet.  Since I was in Disney and my Uncle's house is a 30 minute drive, I figured I'd enjoy Epcot and the Riviera a bit.  Walked through Flower & Garden and eventually hopped on the Skyliner to the Riviera.  Had lunch at Bar Riva and was greeted by Ken and Marci who are fantastic.  I've gotten to know them maybe a little too well over our stays, but it is just SO NICE to be able to show up and be greeted by people who remember you.  The food is amazing as always.  I finished up and headed out.

Sunday after the race, it was about 6:45AM.  I wasn't ready to drive back to my uncle's house, I wanted to get my picture with my finisher medal in Hollywood.  I hopped on the race bus taking runners back to RR/CB.  By 7:10 I had arrived at RR and I walked through the resort and to the large bathroom by the quiet pool.  I had used the gear check bag they give you for the race to pack a change of clothes and some toiletries.  I knew there was a really nice shower in that bathroom I could use to get cleaned up.  There were fresh towels and soap/shampoo pumps to use.  I was able to get cleaned up quick and into some fresh clothes.  It was so early in the morning, not a single person ever came into the bathroom while I was in there.

I was able to grab Primo Piato for breakfast and sit out enjoying my beautiful home resort.  Relaxing and recovering from the 10 mile run.  I love that they set out large cups for you to get water at the Coke machines.  I must have drank about 3 full cups of water trying to rehydrate from the humid run.  Then it was a quick coffee from Le Petit Cafe and I was on the Skyliner to Hollywood.

On Monday I was supposed to fly home.  I had a quick stop in Disney Springs to buy my kids some gifts before I was to drive to the airport.  While in DS, my flight was cancelled.  I rebooked on a different airline but now my flight wouldn't leave until midnight.  I had all day to kill.  I left my car at DS and hopped on a bus to Poly, then grabbed the monorail to MK.  After walking the park a bit, I grabbed the monorail to Epcot for a little more Flower & Garden.  By now, it was only 3PM and I still had all day to kill.  I took the Skyliner back to Riviera, had some coffee and some quick bites, then laid out in the sun for a while.  A few of the lifeguards recognized me and came to chat with me, they were very sympathetic over what happened and were super excited I decided to hang out there.  After long enough, I exchanged goodbyes with everyone and grabbed the bus back to DS for dinner.

I killed time in DS until around 10PM and then headed to the airport, eventually boarding my flight by 12:30AM and not arriving to my home until 6AM.  The trip did not go as expected at all and despite not even staying at RR, I managed to spend a considerable amount of time there thoroughly enjoying the resort and cast members.  In fact, I spent more time at RR than I did in all the other parks combined during the trip.

We go back for a full week in a month and cannot wait to see everyone again and more importantly, watch my children enjoy the resort.


----------



## J-Dog

PJ271 said:


> Just wanted to post about my Riviera experience over the weekend.  I flew in solo to run the Tower of Terror 10 Miler on Friday.  I have a family member that lives in the Orlando area that I was able to stay with, since using my DVC points on a Riviera room for only myself felt like a selfish use of our family's points.
> 
> Saturday I drove to the expo and picked up my running packet.  Since I was in Disney and my Uncle's house is a 30 minute drive, I figured I'd enjoy Epcot and the Riviera a bit.  Walked through Flower & Garden and eventually hopped on the Skyliner to the Riviera.  Had lunch at Bar Riva and was greeted by Ken and Marci who are fantastic.  I've gotten to know them maybe a little too well over our stays, but it is just SO NICE to be able to show up and be greeted by people who remember you.  The food is amazing as always.  I finished up and headed out.
> 
> *Sunday after the race, it was about 6:45AM. * I wasn't ready to drive back to my uncle's house, I wanted to get my picture with my finisher medal in Hollywood.  I hopped on the race bus taking runners back to RR/CB.  By 7:10 I had arrived at RR and I walked through the resort and to the large bathroom by the quiet pool.  I had used the gear check bag they give you for the race to pack a change of clothes and some toiletries.  I knew there was a really nice shower in that bathroom I could use to get cleaned up.  There were fresh towels and soap/shampoo pumps to use.  I was able to get cleaned up quick and into some fresh clothes.  It was so early in the morning, not a single person ever came into the bathroom while I was in there.
> 
> I was able to grab Primo Piato for breakfast and sit out enjoying my beautiful home resort.  Relaxing and recovering from the 10 mile run.  I love that they set out large cups for you to get water at the Coke machines.  I must have drank about 3 full cups of water trying to rehydrate from the humid run.  Then it was a quick coffee from Le Petit Cafe and I was on the Skyliner to Hollywood.
> 
> On Monday I was supposed to fly home.  I had a quick stop in Disney Springs to buy my kids some gifts before I was to drive to the airport.  While in DS, my flight was cancelled.  I rebooked on a different airline but now my flight wouldn't leave until midnight.  I had all day to kill.  I left my car at DS and hopped on a bus to Poly, then grabbed the monorail to MK.  After walking the park a bit, I grabbed the monorail to Epcot for a little more Flower & Garden.  By now, it was only 3PM and I still had all day to kill.  I took the Skyliner back to Riviera, had some coffee and some quick bites, then laid out in the sun for a while.  A few of the lifeguards recognized me and came to chat with me, they were very sympathetic over what happened and were super excited I decided to hang out there.  After long enough, I exchanged goodbyes with everyone and grabbed the bus back to DS for dinner.
> 
> I killed time in DS until around 10PM and then headed to the airport, eventually boarding my flight by 12:30AM and not arriving to my home until 6AM.  The trip did not go as expected at all and despite not even staying at RR, I managed to spend a considerable amount of time there thoroughly enjoying the resort and cast members.  In fact, I spent more time at RR than I did in all the other parks combined during the trip.
> 
> We go back for a full week in a month and cannot wait to see everyone again and more importantly, watch my children enjoy the resort.


Wow. Great review AND you ran 10 miles before 7am??? You're a warrior!


----------



## Maynorfive

My family and I also visited Riveria during race weekend for a big event. We are already members at Riveria but wanted to tour the resort. We are so pleased. My wife truly loves it. We had a great meal at Primo Piatto and a drink at Bar Riva. The next day, we watched our daughter march at the Magic Kingdom with her school band. So amazing!! We have stays this June at OKW and my wife and I return for our 25th anniversary with a stay in the tower studio.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Mexacajun said:


> My experience is that Resorts typically charge a $6 handling fee for Amazon packages. Regardless if you pick it up at the desk.


Really? Do you mean non-grocery packages?

We've had deliveries from Whole Foods waiting for us when we arrive at the resorts but never been charged. Did they change this?

Btw, do y'all tip the bell hop staff when picking up groceries from them?


----------



## Mexacajun

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Really? Do you mean non-grocery packages?
> 
> We've had deliveries from Whole Foods waiting for us when we arrive at the resorts but never been charged. Did they change this?
> 
> Btw, do y'all tip the bell hop staff when picking up groceries from them?


Never did grocery. I had some makeup delivered from Amazon in a small envelope package and I picked it up at the front desk. 6 dollars.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Mexacajun said:


> Never did grocery. I had some makeup delivered from Amazon in a small envelope package and I picked it up at the front desk. 6 dollars.


Sounds a little ridiculous.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Really? Do you mean non-grocery packages?
> 
> We've had deliveries from Whole Foods waiting for us when we arrive at the resorts but never been charged. Did they change this?
> 
> Btw, do y'all tip the bell hop staff when picking up groceries from them?



I always tip the valet and bell staff if they help with anything


----------



## Dizzydizney

PJ271 said:


> Just wanted to post about my Riviera experience over the weekend.  I flew in solo to run the Tower of Terror 10 Miler on Friday.  I have a family member that lives in the Orlando area that I was able to stay with, since using my DVC points on a Riviera room for only myself felt like a selfish use of our family's points.
> 
> Saturday I drove to the expo and picked up my running packet.  Since I was in Disney and my Uncle's house is a 30 minute drive, I figured I'd enjoy Epcot and the Riviera a bit.  Walked through Flower & Garden and eventually hopped on the Skyliner to the Riviera.  Had lunch at Bar Riva and was greeted by Ken and Marci who are fantastic.  I've gotten to know them maybe a little too well over our stays, but it is just SO NICE to be able to show up and be greeted by people who remember you.  The food is amazing as always.  I finished up and headed out.
> 
> Sunday after the race, it was about 6:45AM.  I wasn't ready to drive back to my uncle's house, I wanted to get my picture with my finisher medal in Hollywood.  I hopped on the race bus taking runners back to RR/CB.  By 7:10 I had arrived at RR and I walked through the resort and to the large bathroom by the quiet pool.  I had used the gear check bag they give you for the race to pack a change of clothes and some toiletries.  I knew there was a really nice shower in that bathroom I could use to get cleaned up.  There were fresh towels and soap/shampoo pumps to use.  I was able to get cleaned up quick and into some fresh clothes.  It was so early in the morning, not a single person ever came into the bathroom while I was in there.
> 
> I was able to grab Primo Piato for breakfast and sit out enjoying my beautiful home resort.  Relaxing and recovering from the 10 mile run.  I love that they set out large cups for you to get water at the Coke machines.  I must have drank about 3 full cups of water trying to rehydrate from the humid run.  Then it was a quick coffee from Le Petit Cafe and I was on the Skyliner to Hollywood.
> 
> On Monday I was supposed to fly home.  I had a quick stop in Disney Springs to buy my kids some gifts before I was to drive to the airport.  While in DS, my flight was cancelled.  I rebooked on a different airline but now my flight wouldn't leave until midnight.  I had all day to kill.  I left my car at DS and hopped on a bus to Poly, then grabbed the monorail to MK.  After walking the park a bit, I grabbed the monorail to Epcot for a little more Flower & Garden.  By now, it was only 3PM and I still had all day to kill.  I took the Skyliner back to Riviera, had some coffee and some quick bites, then laid out in the sun for a while.  A few of the lifeguards recognized me and came to chat with me, they were very sympathetic over what happened and were super excited I decided to hang out there.  After long enough, I exchanged goodbyes with everyone and grabbed the bus back to DS for dinner.
> 
> I killed time in DS until around 10PM and then headed to the airport, eventually boarding my flight by 12:30AM and not arriving to my home until 6AM.  The trip did not go as expected at all and despite not even staying at RR, I managed to spend a considerable amount of time there thoroughly enjoying the resort and cast members.  In fact, I spent more time at RR than I did in all the other parks combined during the trip.
> 
> We go back for a full week in a month and cannot wait to see everyone again and more importantly, watch my children enjoy the resort.


Wow, talk about making lemonade from lemons.  You had a busy couple of days and you sure made the most if it.  I’m so happy to be an owner at Riviera.  Love the compactness and I find it very serene.  We stay at our other home resorts in Spring and Fall, and we “winter at the Riviera” .  Flying has been a challenge lately.


----------



## BekCG45

We are new DVC members with 150 points at Riviera and a welcome home trip scheduled for March 2-9 2023 in a standard studio! 

We have been thinking about doing this for a while and this board has been extremely helpful in all we have learned. I am grateful for you all!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

BekCG45 said:


> We are new DVC members with 150 points at Riviera and a welcome home trip scheduled for March 2-9 2023 in a standard studio!
> 
> We have been thinking about doing this for a while and this board has been extremely helpful in all we have learned. I am grateful for you all!


Welcome home, and good luck with the waiting!


----------



## PJ271

Dizzydizney said:


> Wow, talk about making lemonade from lemons.  You had a busy couple of days and you sure made the most if it.  I’m so happy to be an owner at Riviera.  Love the compactness and I find it very serene.  We stay at our other home resorts in Spring and Fall, and we “winter at the Riviera” .  Flying has been a challenge lately.



I have had the unfortunate pleasure of being stranded all over the world due to flight delays/cancellations mostly while working.  Most of the time I just get to the airport and hunker down.  WDW is certainly the best place to be stranded if you have an AP.  I'm just happy the flight was cancelled before I turned in my rental car at the airport!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Not owners but visited it on Saturday and had a great meal at Topolinos.  Wow, the resort is beautiful and my meal was so good.  We have a 3 night stay booked in August, and we look forward to spending more time there.


----------



## Lori Soto

I've been searching this thread but cannot find a layout for Riviera room numbers (similar to what Aulani has). Can someone either reply here with photo or let me know what page I can find this on or a link? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lori Soto

I


Lori Soto said:


> I've been searching this thread but cannot find a layout for Riviera room numbers (similar to what Aulani has). Can someone either reply here with photo or let me know what page I can find this on or a link? Thank you in advance!


I found it. If anyone else is looking it's on page 93 of this thread.


----------



## sethschroeder

Lori Soto said:


> I've been searching this thread but cannot find a layout for Riviera room numbers (similar to what Aulani has). Can someone either reply here with photo or let me know what page I can find this on or a link? Thank you in advance!



I use TouringPlans for all of that. Not 100% if its free or not.

There was a post a long time ago but nothing more recent.

https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-riviera-resort


----------



## jamesweikamp

Lori Soto said:


> I
> 
> I found it. If anyone else is looking it's on page 93 of this thread.


 It's also on page one of the thread with all the other background/general information.


----------



## MomOTwins

We'll be returning "home" from Nov. 23-26 for the first half of a Thanksgiving split stay at Riviera.  Would love to be added to the "Be Our Guest" list.  My six year old bless his heart said "Mommy I miss Riviera Resort" a couple months back and so what else could I do but start planning a vacation (twist my arm, lol). I stalked and stalked until I got some dates in a standard studio at Riv, and just completed booking our trip yesterday by adding the non-home-resort portion of the trip at 7 months (Poly. standard studio for four nights after Riviera).  Bonus: I spent literally exactly the number of points I had in our 2022 UY.  Just proves it's fate!  Woohoo!


----------



## b00kbug

Does Primo Piato not really offer dinner? I see a large lunch menu but dinner just looks like drinks and snacks.


----------



## sethschroeder

b00kbug said:


> Does Primo Piato not really offer dinner? I see a large lunch menu but dinner just looks like drinks and snacks.



Same as lunch menu


----------



## b00kbug

sethschroeder said:


> Same as lunch menu



Thanks! I suspected that but it was a little confusing on the website.


----------



## Uh_Oa

b00kbug said:


> Thanks! I suspected that but it was a little confusing on the website.


There is a late dinner menu which is very limited. You may have been looking at that one. On the app they both labeled as dinner, not sure about the website.


----------



## tsulliv9

We will have our welcome home stay Nov 19th - 27th and we have booked the 3 bedroom Grand for my entire side of the family (11 people ) and are so excited! I have a question about views from those rooms and could not find anything from the search function. I know those room are on the end caps of the building but what would be the best area to be in for views? We only plan to do the parks 3 or 4 days and spend the rest enjoying the resort, so I thought it would be awesome to be able to enjoy some of the fireworks while were having resort time.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

tsulliv9 said:


> We will have our welcome home stay Nov 19th - 27th and we have booked the 3 bedroom Grand for my entire side of the family (11 people ) and are so excited! I have a question about views from those rooms and could not find anything from the search function. I know those room are on the end caps of the building but what would be the best area to be in for views? We only plan to do the parks 3 or 4 days and spend the rest enjoying the resort, so I thought it would be awesome to be able to enjoy some of the fireworks while were having resort time.


I just had to crunch the numbers in utter envy of 8 days in a grand villa: 1,105.  You are living the dream - so happy for you to have this magical time with so much family - it's really what DVC is all about!  
You can use Touring Plans to look at views from many rooms: https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-riviera-resort#
but yes they all face out toward the water not toward the parks.  Here are a couple views:
8590 (5th floor - closer to Toppolino's).  8406 (4th floor - closer to the Skyliner)


----------



## tsulliv9

Thank you! This helps so much.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

tsulliv9 said:


> Thank you! This helps so much.


So probably won't be able to see fireworks from either (maybe HS?) but can always go to the parking lot to watch them or Topolino's.


----------



## OtherFigment

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> So probably won't be able to see fireworks from either (maybe HS?) but can always go to the parking lot to watch them or Topolino's.


It might change before your trip, but Topolinos is currently saying you can only view fireworks if you have a dining reservation or dinner receipt for that night.


----------



## sethschroeder

OtherFigment said:


> It might change before your trip, but Topolinos is currently saying you can only view fireworks if you have a dining reservation or dinner receipt for that night.



Unlikely to change. About the only difference is they used to allow lounge people to go out as well which I suspect you could now as well if you had ordered drinks.


----------



## Breems

We just bought into DVC with a direct Riviera contract today! Stoked to join the club.

Time to plan the Welcome Home stay.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Breems said:


> We just bought into DVC with a direct Riviera contract today! Stoked to join the club.
> 
> Time to plan the Welcome Home stay.




Riviera is so great!  Hope you have a wonderful first trip!


----------



## Royal Consort

Breems said:


> We just bought into DVC with a direct Riviera contract today! Stoked to join the club.
> 
> Time to plan the Welcome Home stay.


So you settled on Riviera hey? What convinced you and what did you decide about add ons and O14? Still hating to love it?


----------



## Breems

Royal Consort said:


> So you settled on Riviera hey? What convinced you and what did you decide about add ons and O14? Still hating to love it?



We narrowed it down to RIV, AKV, and CCV. We decided being locked out of RIV wasn't an option, so we wanted to buy direct.

CCV was a bit more expensive, had smaller rooms, and is apparently difficult to book even in the 11-mo. window. We love AKV, but the buses and lack of quick service are a bit annoying with 2 young kids, especially at Kidani. It also looked easier to book at the 7-mo. window. PVB would've been a contender for #1, but we held off due to the uncertainty with the new tower. That will likely be our first add-on.

We toured almost all of the resorts last year and loved RIV. Excited for the spacious, modern rooms; food options; and skyliner.


----------



## Breems

Our Welcome Home stay is booked for 9/23 - 9/30 in a preferred studio!


----------



## BeachClub2014

We bought Riviera points in January without having ever stayed at the resort. We are at WDW now and did the tour of rooms. AMAZING! All of the rooms are great, but the GV's are spectacular! Can't wait for our first stay.


----------



## summerw

kanerf said:


> kanerf: May 12-15, Deluxe Studio SV
> kanerf: Oct 23-26, 1 Bedroom SV


Added! Sorry I missed your first trip. I hope you had a great time? How was the weather? Beautiful formatting on your request btw. As a former copyeditor, I appreciate your eye! 



PatricioATX said:


> Welcome Home Trip. Nov 19th-26th. 2 bedroom PV


Added, Welcome Home!!



Christine42566 said:


> Our first trip to Riviera Resort, October 2 - 6, Studio PV, can't wait!


You'll love popping over to Food & Wine on the Skyliner. It's making me wish I had an October trip planned! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest list?



BekCG45 said:


> We are new DVC members with 150 points at Riviera and a welcome home trip scheduled for March 2-9 2023 in a standard studio!
> 
> We have been thinking about doing this for a while and this board has been extremely helpful in all we have learned. I am grateful for you all!


Welcome Home!! Such a beautiful time of year for weather. Congrats on your purchase! We waited a long time too. So happy we did! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest list?


Breems said:


> Our Welcome Home stay is booked for 9/23 - 9/30 in a preferred studio!


Welcome Home!! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest list?


----------



## summerw

vinmar4 said:


> March 16 -19 Standard One Bedroom


I assumed you quoted the other Be Our Guest post because you wanted to be added to it? So I did, and I assumed 2023?


----------



## BekCG45

summerw said:


> Welcome Home!! Such a beautiful time of year for weather. Congrats on your purchase! We waited a long time too. So happy we did! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest list?



Yes, that would be great. Thank you!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Please add to Be Our Guest - can't wait for another stay at home #1!

UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 04-08, 2-Bedroom PV (2022)

(staying 3 nights before that at Copper Creek - yay for split stays!)


----------



## RoseMom

Just bought Riviera today after about a year of researching and trying to decide where to buy. Can’t wait for our Welcome Home trip in December!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

RoseMom said:


> Just bought Riviera today after about a year of researching and trying to decide where to buy. Can’t wait for our Welcome Home trip in December!!


Yaaaaaasss!  Welcome Home!  Riviera is so great!


----------



## vinmar4

summerw said:


> I assumed you quoted the other Be Our Guest post because you wanted to be added to it? So I did, and I assumed 2023?


No,
We already went this year, sorry for the confusion.

But we will be there June 16-18 of 2022


----------



## scoobdoo

At Riviera now, first trip since buying a direct contract last year, stunning resort etc etc. One nitpick: why is Perrier not served at a French Riviera themed resort? Absolutely no sparking mineral water is served here, absolutely bizarre!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I'm sure this won't stay up for long on YouTube but here's a little slideshow I made for you cuties:






Happy Memorial Day


----------



## ninafeliz

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm sure this won't stay up for long on YouTube but here's a little slideshow I made for you cuties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day


Very nice!  Makes me wish I were there now, and brings back such great memories . How did you manage to have pretty much no people in any of your photos?

When you say it won’t stay up long on YouTube- because you’ll take it down or because it will be removed by them for some reason?  Curiosity was driving me crazy so I had to ask?!  I was trying to figure out why it wouldn’t be allowed lol.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ninafeliz said:


> Very nice!  Makes me wish I were there now, and brings back such great memories . How did you manage to have pretty much no people in any of your photos?
> 
> When you say it won’t stay up long on YouTube- because you’ll take it down or because it will be removed by them for some reason?  Curiosity was driving me crazy so I had to ask?!  I was trying to figure out why it wouldn’t be allowed lol.


I recorded the song loop from the tv onto my phone and none of the photos are mine so if there’s a copyright claim on it they may pull it. I gave credit to all the photo sources but didn’t obtain permission . 
Right? I specifically chose photos from those sources with few to no people. A few  of the things not pictured: the check-in desk, Eventi room.  Xoxo.


----------



## dez1978

Is the skyliner running early enough to get you to the parks before EPA?  or is it still just 10-15 mins before?


----------



## ninafeliz

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I recorded the song loop from the tv onto my phone and none of the photos are mine so if there’s a copyright claim on it they may pull it. I gave credit to all the photo sources but didn’t obtain permission .
> Right? I specifically chose photos from those sources with few to no people. A few  of the things not pictured: the check-in desk, Eventi room.  Xoxo.


Aha, gotcha! . Thanks for answering and abating my curiosity/nosiness!


----------



## J-Dog

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm sure this won't stay up for long on YouTube but here's a little slideshow I made for you cuties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day


That's awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## CarolynFH

dez1978 said:


> Is the skyliner running early enough to get you to the parks before EPA?  or is it still just 10-15 mins before?


The Skyliner starts running about one hour before Early Theme Park Entry, as do other forms of resort to park transportation. If you want to be near the front of the pack for ETPE entry, it’s generally recommended to be at the station approximately 90 minutes before ETPE opening time.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! I have Riviera’s June Recreation Calendar if anyone is interested *HERE* Enjoy your upcoming trips!!


----------



## scoobdoo

Yesterday's view from 8448 –– absolutely stunning.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

scoobdoo said:


> Yesterday's view from 8448 –– absolutely stunning.View attachment 673429


We did 8548 last time. Love this view!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

please add us to the list - We will be making our first Welcome Home trip October 29-November 3rd then heading over to the new GF resort studios for the remaining 2 days. We are so happy and excited to finally stay here after buying in early last year.


----------



## bakenatj

I was able to grab a 2-BR Standard View for 12/10/2022 to 12/17/2022. Very excited to stay here, it will be our first. Love the info you have here. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Arbogast

How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.


----------



## Dicentras

Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.


Definitely get more than 150 if you are already thinking you want a 2BR for a week.


----------



## Arbogast

Dicentras said:


> Definitely get more than 150 if you are already thinking you want a 2BR for a week.



I am thinking a 2 bedroom every 2 or 3 years, a studio most years or 1 bedroom


----------



## Sandisw

Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.



We have 300 at RIV, with 175 direct and 125 resale.  Of course we also have 300 at VGF and 300 at SSR. 

But, I’d just go with 200 to start because of the incentives as it gives you a lot of options.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.



We started with 150 and then added-on a GW preferred studio (basically another 150). 300 allows us to come down 2X per year with flexibility to choose larger room types or longer stays, if needed.


----------



## tpskult

Anyone who has been recently know if the Gelato cart is still at Riviera?


----------



## jamesweikamp

tpskult said:


> Anyone who has been recently know if the Gelato cart is still at Riviera?


Yes. It is in the pool area.


----------



## BSwest

Staying July 29- August 8 Deluxe Studio SV - First trip Home


----------



## Greyhound22

We just bought 100 direct Rivera points yesterday. The current promotion was more than I could take. Previously only owned at SSR. Very excited, as we needed mode points. Moved to FL last January and can now go when ever we want. I've been waiting and waiting to make a decision and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Greyhound22 said:


> We just bought 100 direct Rivera points yesterday. The current promotion was more than I could take. Previously only owned at SSR. Very excited, as we needed mode points. Moved to FL last January and can now go when ever we want. I've been waiting and waiting to make a decision and finally pulled the trigger.


Congrats!! It’s a great long weekend spot for locals (in addition to a great place generally). I could just hang at the resort/boardwalk all day. 

If you don’t mind me asking, where did you move to?


----------



## Greyhound22

jamesweikamp said:


> Congrats!! It’s a great long weekend spot for locals (in addition to a great place generally). I could just hang at the resort/boardwalk all day.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, where did you move to?


South of Jacksonville. WDW is about a 2 1/2 hour drive, instead of 14 for us now. We already have been twice and have 5 more 1-4 day trips planned (since we moved to FL)!


----------



## DVCsloth

Greyhound22 said:


> We just bought 100 direct Rivera points yesterday. The current promotion was more than I could take. Previously only owned at SSR. Very excited, as we needed mode points. Moved to FL last January and can now go when ever we want. I've been waiting and waiting to make a decision and finally pulled the trigger.


Congrats, we did the same. Started with 50 points and they added the incentives, so we changed it to 100 before closing. Same here, about 2.5 hr. drive as well.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.


The incentives are better at 200, as you know, and that's a good number for mixing studios with large rooms year to year. Split it into two 100s or one 150 and one 50 in case you later decide to downsize. But I doubt it, I think 200 is a pretty good balance between dues flexibility.


----------



## Arbogast

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> The incentives are better at 200, as you know, and that's a good number for mixing studios with large rooms year to year. Split it into two 100s or one 150 and one 50 in case you later decide to downsize. But I doubt it, I think 200 is a pretty good balance between dues flexibility.


Thank you! We just had our little guy this weekend and now I'm ready to give him some amazing memories at Disney World.


----------



## ninafeliz

Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.


I know this is a little old, but wanted to chime in.  We bought 250 riviera points, with the intent of banking and going every other year in a 2 BR for just over a week with the 500 points.  We have 4 kids, so a 2 BR is necessary and our intent was to also take the 3 grandparents on this big every other year trip.  So far it has worked well, we did 9 nights in July 2021 (8 Riviera and the first at the BCV for the pool), and we have 8 nights booked for April 2023 (our points go further in summer than spring break!).  We did have to supplement with OTU points for both trips, if I could do it again I would probably buy 300 points.  However, if you actually want only a week (7 nights) instead if the 8-9 that I always try to sneak in 250 would be fine.  I think 200 would be tough if you want a 2 BR.  We recently bought 300 points at VGF, so we plan to bank those points as well and now use them on the alternate years.  Just to add - these are all standard views.  We wouldn't be able to get nearly as long in a preferred view - so the 11 month booking window is important.


----------



## polynor

We bought 360, thinking the 1 BR mostly and sometimes the 2BR with banking depending on the resort.  We go summer and spring break.
In reality, nothing like we thought.  We did a 2BR BLT and then a 2BR RIV and then we just got back from a 2BR+1BR BLT with my sister.  

Not enough points.  
The current incentives are tempting to add on but our initial thought would be build in a break from disney every so often -- every 5th year or 3rd year (with AP's covering 2 years of trips).  So I think this still works out.


----------



## Arbogast

ninafeliz said:


> I know this is a little old, but wanted to chime in.  We bought 250 riviera points, with the intent of banking and going every other year in a 2 BR for just over a week with the 500 points.  We have 4 kids, so a 2 BR is necessary and our intent was to also take the 3 grandparents on this big every other year trip.  So far it has worked well, we did 9 nights in July 2021 (8 Riviera and the first at the BCV for the pool), and we have 8 nights booked for April 2023 (our points go further in summer than spring break!).  We did have to supplement with OTU points for both trips, if I could do it again I would probably buy 300 points.  However, if you actually want only a week (7 nights) instead if the 8-9 that I always try to sneak in 250 would be fine.  I think 200 would be tough if you want a 2 BR.  We recently bought 300 points at VGF, so we plan to bank those points as well and now use them on the alternate years.  Just to add - these are all standard views.  We wouldn't be able to get nearly as long in a preferred view - so the 11 month booking window is important.



Thanks. I think I would only want a 2 bedroom every 3 years, generally a studio or 1 bedroom would be fine. Also a 2 bedroom is not necessary, could always put the parents at Carribean.


----------



## pianomanzano

Thinking about adding on 250 more to the 150 we bought in November. The incentives right now are really good, so much so that we want to trade in our SSR resale for more RIV direct to have more points to book there (Tempted to add 50 more points and make it an even 300, but have to get my boss' approval (my wife). We're thinking about splitting it up into two contracts, with one being a guaranteed week at a standard studio in November for my daughter's birthday and the remainder in a sub-100pt contract. Not sure what these resale restrictions will do to availability at 11 months going forward with more resale owners being locked in to only RIV and since the fall is already competitive, figure it's better to have something guaranteed for now even though we will most likely cancel it most years to pool together points and book a bigger room type.


----------



## ninafeliz

Arbogast said:


> Thanks. I think I would only want a 2 bedroom every 3 years, generally a studio or 1 bedroom would be fine. Also a 2 bedroom is not necessary, could always put the parents at Carribean.


Staying at the CBR is a good option, depends on if you prefer them right there or some space.  For us sharing a single room doesn’t work well,  but a 2 BR gives us enough space to make it work and it makes the room free for them, since we need a 2 BR anyway!  My brother and his kids did come once and stayed at the CBR for a couple of nights and it worked out wonderfully.  They spent almost the entire time with us, and slept in their room.  They also did YC while we did BCV (can you tell he planned his trip last minute lol).


----------



## Royal Consort

pianomanzano said:


> We're thinking about splitting it up into two contracts, with one being a guaranteed week at a standard studio in November for my daughter's birthday and the remainder in a sub-100pt contract.


We have a FW around this time. It's great because it costs us fewer points than if we booked it now!  But since DVC fiddled with the FW charts, it's not nearly a good deal. You have to consider if the premium is worth it as you're likely always spending more points for that week vs booking it yourself.


----------



## pianomanzano

Royal Consort said:


> We have a FW around this time. It's great because it costs us fewer points than if we booked it now!  But since DVC fiddled with the FW charts, it's not nearly a good deal. You have to consider if the premium is worth it as you're likely always spending more points for that week vs booking it yourself.


I was looking at the guaranteed week charts from 2020 and the week I'm interested in was only 130 points, It's 153 now! That particular week also costs 130 and 139 points for 2022 and 2023, respectively. Our thought process on getting the guaranteed week is two-fold. First, we'd like to have a guaranteed studio as a means of future proofing if it becomes a copper creek like situation where it's hard to get in at 11 months in November. Second, we also want to an exit strategy and see a guaranteed week contract as being more marketable (although not sure how marketable it'd be in the future if there's that big of a point gap between the guaranteed week and the point cost for that week). But in reality, we'll most likely cancel the reservation most years and use our total pool of points to book a 1BRs or higher for the space. I could see us downgrading to a studio for a couple years when our kids are 4-10 and then again when they won't want to come down with us. 

Does any of this make sense? We plan on adding 250 points total so the higher point requirement for the fixed week won't really matter if we cancel the guaranteed reservation and book something else. I'm just wondering if we'll be cancelling it every year to book a different room type (and sometimes rebooking that studio if the point cost is lower than 153 pts), is it even worth getting?


----------



## Royal Consort

pianomanzano said:


> I was looking at the guaranteed week charts from 2020 and the week I'm interested in was only 130 points, It's 153 now! That particular week also costs 130 and 139 points for 2022 and 2023, respectively.



DVC finally clued in to the flaw of keeping a static opening year FW chart and corrected it. Can't leave money on the table right!? 



pianomanzano said:


> Our thought process on getting the guaranteed week is two-fold. First, we'd like to have a guaranteed studio as a means of future proofing if it becomes a copper creek like situation where it's hard to get in at 11 months in November.



I didn't buy CCV for this reason. Flirted with a FW there but if we cancelled availablity would still be an issue. RVA has more studio availability. I dont think RVA will be like CCV for the reason above. Yes, standard views are in demand but there are other options if you miss out. I am more comfortable with RVA v CCV. If you are happy to be online right at 8am 11 months out you should be relatively okay with RVA standard studio most times.



pianomanzano said:


> Second, we also want to an exit strategy and see a guaranteed week contract as being more marketable (although not sure how marketable it'd be in the future if there's that big of a point gap between the guaranteed week and the point cost for that week). But in reality, we'll most likely cancel the reservation most years and use our total pool of points to book a 1BRs or higher for the space.



I see limited evidence that a FW adds any notable resale value or makes the contract more appealing. This gets thrown around on the Disboards every so often but I just dont think there's data to support it. 

Seems like you don't need the Standard View Studio in the first place.



pianomanzano said:


> Does any of this make sense? We plan on adding 250 points total so the higher point requirement for the fixed week won't really matter if we cancel the guaranteed reservation and book something else. I'm just wondering if we'll be cancelling it every year to book a different room type (and sometimes rebooking that studio if the point cost is lower than 153 pts), is it even worth getting?



I wouldn't. 

I was a big supporter of fixed weeks until the renewed point chart. I can't see how you'd ever come out ahead. Disney wins and has ensured that they do.

We bought our FW before the resort opened in anticipation that the point chart would increase for the fall season. 130 points was WITH the 10% premium! We came out ahead and don't have the annoyance of trying to get a standard studio. But we aim to use it. It was worth it in 2019 but if I was buying now? I'd just purchase floating points. The premium Disney has placed on FW is poor value and prohibitive.


----------



## pianomanzano

Royal Consort said:


> DVC finally clued in to the flaw of keeping a static opening year FW chart and corrected it. Can't leave money on the table right!?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy CCV for this reason. Flirted with a FW there but if we cancelled availablity would still be an issue. RVA has more studio availability. I dont think RVA will be like CCV for the reason above. Yes, standard views are in demand but there are other options if you miss out. I am more comfortable with RVA v CCV. If you are happy to be online right at 8am 11 months out you should be relatively okay with RVA standard studio most times.
> 
> 
> 
> I see limited evidence that a FW adds any notable resale value or makes the contract more appealing. This gets thrown around on the Disboards every so often but I just dont think there's data to support it.
> 
> Seems like you don't need the Standard View Studio in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't.
> 
> I was a big supporter of fixed weeks until the renewed point chart. I can't see how you'd ever come out ahead. Disney wins and has ensured that they do.
> 
> We bought our FW before the resort opened in anticipation that the point chart would increase for the fall season. 130 points was WITH the 10% premium! We came out ahead and don't have the annoyance of trying to get a standard studio. But we aim to use it. It was worth it in 2019 but if I was buying now? I'd just purchase floating points. The premium Disney has placed on FW is poor value and prohibitive.


Appreciate the detailed response! The new FW charts are new right as of this year? I wish we had bought the FW back in Nov when we first added on RIV points. Oh well.


----------



## EYL

pianomanzano said:


> I was looking at the guaranteed week charts from 2020 and the week I'm interested in was only 130 points, It's 153 now! That particular week also costs 130 and 139 points for 2022 and 2023, respectively. Our thought process on getting the guaranteed week is two-fold. First, we'd like to have a guaranteed studio as a means of future proofing if it becomes a copper creek like situation where it's hard to get in at 11 months in November. Second, we also want to an exit strategy and see a guaranteed week contract as being more marketable (although not sure how marketable it'd be in the future if there's that big of a point gap between the guaranteed week and the point cost for that week). But in reality, we'll most likely cancel the reservation most years and use our total pool of points to book a 1BRs or higher for the space. I could see us downgrading to a studio for a couple years when our kids are 4-10 and then again when they won't want to come down with us.
> 
> Does any of this make sense? We plan on adding 250 points total so the higher point requirement for the fixed week won't really matter if we cancel the guaranteed reservation and book something else. I'm just wondering if we'll be cancelling it every year to book a different room type (and sometimes rebooking that studio if the point cost is lower than 153 pts), is it even worth getting?



As long as you are planning to buy more points than the fixed week, trying to get a fixed week always makes sense, in my opinion.  You are only spending the 10% premium if you use the fixed week.  If you don't use the fixed week, they revert to points.  Heck, even if you cancel and rebook the same fixed week with your points, you get 10% back to use.  

Fixed weeks may not be worth a premium on the resale market, but we got ours in case availability dwindles due to the resale restrictions.  And it might very well be an over reaction since we don't know how these resale restrictions will affect the future.  But if we decide to sell, we can always advertise it as "look... you have XXX amount of points to use, and always guaranteed a standard studio during week XX."  If I'm selling, it's most likely because "life" happened.  So, we're hoping for it to sell faster at at the higher end of the range.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> I was looking at the guaranteed week charts from 2020 and the week I'm interested in was only 130 points, It's 153 now! That particular week also costs 130 and 139 points for 2022 and 2023, respectively. Our thought process on getting the guaranteed week is two-fold. First, we'd like to have a guaranteed studio as a means of future proofing if it becomes a copper creek like situation where it's hard to get in at 11 months in November. Second, we also want to an exit strategy and see a guaranteed week contract as being more marketable (although not sure how marketable it'd be in the future if there's that big of a point gap between the guaranteed week and the point cost for that week). But in reality, we'll most likely cancel the reservation most years and use our total pool of points to book a 1BRs or higher for the space. I could see us downgrading to a studio for a couple years when our kids are 4-10 and then again when they won't want to come down with us.
> 
> Does any of this make sense? We plan on adding 250 points total so the higher point requirement for the fixed week won't really matter if we cancel the guaranteed reservation and book something else. I'm just wondering if we'll be cancelling it every year to book a different room type (and sometimes rebooking that studio if the point cost is lower than 153 pts), is it even worth getting?



Honestly, I don't think it is anymore.  The charts have been adjusted well for the fall and the chances of them changes tremendously more in the future, IMO, is slim.  So, if the GW is now 153 and the actual room is only 130 to 139, I don't see it being more valuable, but less, in terms of resale strategy.


----------



## J-Dog

EYL said:


> As long as you are planning to buy more points than the fixed week, trying to get a fixed week always makes sense, in my opinion.  You are only spending the 10% premium if you use the fixed week.  If you don't use the fixed week, they revert to points.  Heck, even if you cancel and rebook the same fixed week with your points, you get 10% back to use.
> 
> *Fixed weeks may not be worth a premium on the resale market, but we got ours in case availability dwindles due to the resale restrictions.  And it might very well be an over reaction since we don't know how these resale restrictions will affect the future.*  But if we decide to sell, we can always advertise it as "look... you have XXX amount of points to use, and always guaranteed a standard studio during week XX."  If I'm selling, it's most likely because "life" happened.  So, we're hoping for it to sell faster at at the higher end of the range.


I agree with you here. Either the resale restrictions will affect resale value in the future - in which a FW will likely be sold at a premium, since a resale buyer (IMO) would likely want a guaranteed booking if they can only book at RIV, especially if availability dwindles - OR - resale restrictions won't overly affect RIV resale value, so it won't matter anyway. Either way, a FW seems like the better product to hold, come resale time.

Having said that, I probably wouldn't have bought a FW, either, if I hadn't bought prior to the change to "favorite weeks". The point chart just doesn't seem worth it now.


----------



## Royal Consort

J-Dog said:


> I agree with you here. Either the resale restrictions will affect resale value in the future - in which a FW will likely be sold at a premium, since a resale buyer (IMO) would likely want a guaranteed booking if they can only book at RIV, especially if availability dwindles - OR - resale restrictions won't overly affect RIV resale value, so it won't matter anyway. Either way, a FW seems like the better product to hold, come resale time.



I completely understand the logic behind this. When I purchased RVA FW I thought along the same lines, however, there isn't evidence for it. I'll give you an example. I've wanted a FW at VGF. Its small, hard to get a standard studio, walked, and used to book 
right at 11 months (sounds familiar). I've seen a few FW contracts at VGF on the resale market the past several years. They. Don't. Move. Fast. The week I wanted actually came up (but I went and bought VGC so didn't buy it). The bloody listing taunted me for weeks. I am not sure the resale market has a firm understanding of FW.


----------



## pianomanzano

Does anyone know which of the companies has the closest diffuser oil that's closest to the lobby scent?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

pianomanzano said:


> Appreciate the detailed response! The new FW charts are new right as of this year? I wish we had bought the FW back in Nov when we first added on RIV points. Oh well.


I have week 48 in a standard studio from before the change. It was 120 pts and we bought another 130 pt contract at the same time to get the better ppp incentive. This was back when the resort first opened. I  haven't used the week yet because we keep booking 1BRs, lol. I do slightly regret not making the 130 floating point contract a second FW, since, why not. But my bigger regret is not making it all one contract and buying the same week but as a 1BR since I'm in love with the 1BRs, lol. I know, better to split in case we decide to sell down the line. Hard to think about that rn because we just love the resort. And that would have locked us in at a great rate for a unit size we're actually using.

Anyway, if I were buying again now, I think I might still do something similar despite the change in point requirements. 48 years is a long time and who knows what will happen, maybe the Fall gets even busier and points go up more. I know, slim chance, but I don't see the downside of having it. I don't think it helps much in the resale market, but I'm not sure there's evidence that it hurts, either. I just think, if you're splitting the point purchase anyway, better to have it and not need it than the other way around.

But of course, don't buy more points than you were planning to just to get the FW.


----------



## J-Dog

I know this is off-topic, but does anyone know why my RIV banner isn't working after the update? I see that other poster's RIV banner is working. Thanks...


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

Is the terrace at Topolino’s only for those with reservations at the restaurant? Or can you bring a drink or pastry from La Petite Cafe or Primo and sit on the terrace with it? Is it only for before at after your meal, or can you enjoy it when the restaurant isn’t open?


----------



## disney1474

CoolDisneyCat said:


> Is the terrace at Topolino’s only for those with reservations at the restaurant? Or can you bring a drink or pastry from La Petite Cafe or Primo and sit on the terrace with it? Is it only for before at after your meal, or can you enjoy it when the restaurant isn’t open?


You can go up to the outdoor terrace without a reservation but not allowed to bring food or drink up there.  We were just there last week.
I believe you can only go there when restaurant is open.


----------



## Michiel

Finally checking into my 2nd home resort RVA this November - 10 nights in Studio Standard view. Any recommendations for room requests for RVA studio standard view? Thanks!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Michiel said:


> Finally checking into my 2nd home resort RVA this November - 10 nights in Studio Standard view. Any recommendations for room requests for RVA studio standard view? Thanks!


Welcome home! Your request depends what you want to look at. On the first page of this thread, you will see a room map the details SV and PV. Take a look and then message member services. We have had luck asking for "high floor and a room ending in XX" or "high floor and near east/west elevator bank".


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

For those of you who have been recently, just wondering what time your room was ready? We have a standard view studio booked for only one night at the end of the month. I know I should not expect it before 4:00 but when we went last July, our room (at AKV) wasn't ready until well after 5:00, and I know we were not the only ones. I think it was at least partially related to the staffing shortage, so I'm really hoping things have changed! Our flight arrives really early so it could be a long day without a room!


----------



## jamesweikamp

nvrenoughdisney said:


> For those of you who have been recently, just wondering what time your room was ready? We have a standard view studio booked for only one night at the end of the month. I know I should not expect it before 4:00 but when we went last July, our room (at AKV) wasn't ready until well after 5:00, and I know we were not the only ones. I think it was at least partially related to the staffing shortage, so I'm really hoping things have changed! Our flight arrives really early so it could be a long day without a room!



We had rooms ready by 2PM in both December and April (I know its not that recent). If your room is late, they will obviously hold your luggage. I would also note that the restrooms around behind Bar Riva are really nice and have a shower in case you want to spend the day w/o a room but at the pool.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

jamesweikamp said:


> We had rooms ready by 2PM in both December and April (I know its not that recent). If your room is late, they will obviously hold your luggage. I would also note that the restrooms around behind Bar Riva are really nice and have a shower in case you want to spend the day w/o a room but at the pool.


That's good to know! Thanks!


----------



## summerw

Hi, Everyone! Just spent the last month with Covid, costuming a musical and going to Disney so sorry I got behind with posting. Disney was a great trip, as always. We took my dad and his wife on their first trip ever to Disney World! They loved it. It was a little hot and my dad using the ECV was an adjustment. If anyone has any Skyliner ECV questions, I can help with those. 
Riviera really makes everything so easy. I'll post more about the trip with some pics. 





BekCG45 said:


> Yes, that would be great. Thank you!!


Added! Welcome Home and post about your trip!


UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Please add to Be Our Guest - can't wait for another stay at home #1!
> 
> UrsulaWantsYourSoul & javaduck: July 04-08, 2-Bedroom PV (2022)
> 
> (staying 3 nights before that at Copper Creek - yay for split stays!)


Added! I'm posting the night before your trip! Hope you're packed and ready for the best time!



UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm sure this won't stay up for long on YouTube but here's a little slideshow I made for you cuties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day


 How beautiful. We love Riviera so much. It's hard to look at pics and not want to be there.



bakenatj said:


> I was able to grab a 2-BR Standard View for 12/10/2022 to 12/17/2022. Very excited to stay here, it will be our first. Love the info you have here. Very much appreciated.


Great score! Congrats! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)?



Arbogast said:


> How many direct points do you own at Riv, and how many would you recommend knowing what you know now? I was thinking of getting 150, but with the current incentives 175 or 200 is tempting. I would like to go week once a year in the winter or early spring most likely with my small family of 3 and also have the ability to sleep the grandparents as well.


We bought 150, then we added 50, then we added another 100. I am going to have to do a cash stay or rent points this year. It's never enough. Lol. I'd go as big as you feel comfortable going. We have 3 and the 1-bedroom is just too tempting. 



BSwest said:


> Staying July 29- August 8 Deluxe Studio SV - First trip Home


Welcome Home, neighbor! Congrats!! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)?



Greyhound22 said:


> We just bought 100 direct Rivera points yesterday. The current promotion was more than I could take. Previously only owned at SSR. Very excited, as we needed mode points. Moved to FL last January and can now go when ever we want. I've been waiting and waiting to make a decision and finally pulled the trigger.


Congrats and Welcome Home! It's so nice to have priority booking at RR!


Michiel said:


> Finally checking into my 2nd home resort RVA this November - 10 nights in Studio Standard view. Any recommendations for room requests for RVA studio standard view? Thanks!


Congrats and Welcome Home! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)? I really simplified my requests this past trip. I tried to just focus on the thing that was most important to me and I got my requests both places I made them. Things that might be important to you that are available in standard view are: high floor, low floor, near elevators, central location, west wing (to be near Skyliner) or east wing (to be near Primo Piatto and buses etc) although neither wing is very far and the 2 sets of elevators are in the respective wings but both fairly central, spaceship earth view, fireworks view. 



nvrenoughdisney said:


> For those of you who have been recently, just wondering what time your room was ready? We have a standard view studio booked for only one night at the end of the month. I know I should not expect it before 4:00 but when we went last July, our room (at AKV) wasn't ready until well after 5:00, and I know we were not the only ones. I think it was at least partially related to the staffing shortage, so I'm really hoping things have changed! Our flight arrives really early so it could be a long day without a room!


We had mixed luck this past trip. It really depends on the day. I would pack a bag with whatever you need to head out for the day (pool or park gear or whatever) that's easy accessible. There are bathrooms you can change in if needed and Bell Services will store anything you need. I think they try to accommodate people arriving earlier, but if it's a big turnover day, it could be later.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Oo yes - look forward to your report about ECVs!  Taking my parents in Feb and they may go that route. Glad you’re past Covid - it’s coming for us all eventually just nice we are spreading it out over time. Appreciate your work on this thread creating community for our home!  Checking in to Riviera today - let me know if anyone wants any current info (shopping, events, etc).  Visiting WDW in the summer equals hot but I’m loving it - the thunderstorms cool it off and if you pack a poncho you’re golden!


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

summerw said:


> Hi, Everyone! Just spent the last month with Covid, costuming a musical and going to Disney so sorry I got behind with posting. Disney was a great trip, as always. We took my dad and his wife on their first trip ever to Disney World! They loved it. It was a little hot and my dad using the ECV was an adjustment. If anyone has any Skyliner ECV questions, I can help with those.
> Riviera really makes everything so easy. I'll post more about the trip with some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added! Welcome Home and post about your trip!
> 
> Added! I'm posting the night before your trip! Hope you're packed and ready for the best time!
> 
> 
> How beautiful. We love Riviera so much. It's hard to look at pics and not want to be there.
> 
> 
> Great score! Congrats! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)?
> 
> 
> We bought 150, then we added 50, then we added another 100. I am going to have to do a cash stay or rent points this year. It's never enough. Lol. I'd go as big as you feel comfortable going. We have 3 and the 1-bedroom is just too tempting.
> 
> 
> Welcome Home, neighbor! Congrats!! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)?
> 
> 
> Congrats and Welcome Home! It's so nice to have priority booking at RR!
> 
> Congrats and Welcome Home! Would you like to be added to the Be Our Guest List (page 1)? I really simplified my requests this past trip. I tried to just focus on the thing that was most important to me and I got my requests both places I made them. Things that might be important to you that are available in standard view are: high floor, low floor, near elevators, central location, west wing (to be near Skyliner) or east wing (to be near Primo Piatto and buses etc) although neither wing is very far and the 2 sets of elevators are in the respective wings but both fairly central, spaceship earth view, fireworks view.
> 
> 
> We had mixed luck this past trip. It really depends on the day. I would pack a bag with whatever you need to head out for the day (pool or park gear or whatever) that's easy accessible. There are bathrooms you can change in if needed and Bell Services will store anything you need. I think they try to accommodate people arriving earlier, but if it's a big turnover day, it could be later.


We’ll be in a deluxe studio Jan 22 - 28, 2023! Please add us to the list. It’ll be our first trip to the Riviera.


----------



## Sandisw

Guess I should add my trips I have booked...July 21st to 23rd, 1 bedroom SV, Sept 2 - 4, Studio PV, Dec 12 - 14, 2 bedroom SV, Jan 10 - 12, 1 bedroom SV, Feb 13 - 15 1 bedroom SV, and March 13 - 15, 1 bedroom SV!!!


----------



## Akck

We just booked a SV 2 bedroom from 6/3 to 6/10/2023 for a trip with our granddaughter and family. It will be our first non-studio, so we’ll see how well we like having a kitchen and laundry in the room.


----------



## Mexacajun

We are set for May 22-26 in a tower studio.


----------



## jdd

We'll be there January 21-26 in a SV studio.  Can't wait to return, love this resort!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi everyone. After going on tour to many of the WDW world resorts over the long holiday weekend I came back with very empty pockets but a very nice contract at RVA for the next 58 years. Thought for sure I was going to buy VGF but RVA won our hearts. 

Please forgive us we we like VGC a little too much...... VGC is the best 

Love RVA and looking forward to planning our first trip there in June 2023


----------



## Mexacajun

NVDISFamily said:


> Hi everyone. After going on tour to many of the WDW world resorts over the long holiday weekend I came back with very empty pockets but a very nice contract at RVA for the next 58 years. Thought for sure I was going to buy VGF but RVA won our hearts.
> 
> Please forgive us we we like VGC a little too much...... VGC is the best
> 
> Love RVA and looking forward to planning our first trip there in June 2023


Welcome Home!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi RVA family! Question to help us book for our first trip. Considering doing a split stay and trying to splurge for a GV for a few nights. What GV would be better overall? The GVs near the pools (room(s) xx90) or the GVs closer to the Skyliner (xx06)? Also any suggestions on a higher or lower floor request?

Just looking at photos it looks like the ones closer to the pool have the nicer view but I wonder if you might be able to see fireworks from the xx06 rooms (off to the side) from your balcony at night. Might make those worth it. The xx06 rooms do seem like they have a longer walk to everything.


----------



## Dicentras

NVDISFamily said:


> Hi RVA family! Question to help us book for our first trip. Considering doing a split stay and trying to splurge for a GV for a few nights. What GV would be better overall? The GVs near the pools (room(s) xx90) or the GVs closer to the Skyliner (xx06)? Also any suggestions on a higher or lower floor request?
> 
> Just looking at photos it looks like the ones closer to the pool have the nicer view but I wonder if you might be able to see fireworks from the xx06 rooms (off to the side) from your balcony at night. Might make those worth it. The xx06 rooms do seem like they have a longer walk to everything.


I've not stayed in a GV yet, but to your concern about the distance of the second GV - Riviera is not that big.  Even a walk to the other end of the building doesn't take very long.


----------



## pineapplepalms

I was at the RIV shop last night and they had the pink Loungefly ears and backpacks in case anyone is still looking for them. I was happy to finally get them! They said they were just restocked.

Also this is our first stay here and WE LOVE IT.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

pineapplepalms said:


> I was at the RIV shop last night and they had the pink Loungefly ears and backpacks in case anyone is still looking for them. I was happy to finally get them! They said they were just restocked.
> 
> Also this is our first stay here and WE LOVE IT.


Welcome Home!  Just leaving today!


----------



## NVDISFamily

pineapplepalms said:


> I was at the RIV shop last night and they had the pink Loungefly ears and backpacks in case anyone is still looking for them. I was happy to finally get them! They said they were just restocked.
> 
> Also this is our first stay here and WE LOVE IT.


We loved the themed merchandise at the property. Got Mickey and Minnie in the RVA outfits for our kids and I had to grab a mug for the collection. I’m sure we will keep adding to our RVA items as we visit over the years. Man I wish I was back. Only 11 months to go…..


----------



## NVDISFamily

Just booked our first trip. So excited!!!! Decided to not use the welcome home people as it looks like they had plenty of rooms for when we wanted to go. Didn't know that this now shows up on our login -



Is this torture to make us buy more points and book more trips?


----------



## LadyNia

Gearing up for our Welcome Home visit August 6th! I made a room request through touring plans. Will that be okay or should I try something else because it's DVC?


----------



## Sandisw

LadyNia said:


> Gearing up for our Welcome Home visit August 6th! I made a room request through touring plans. Will that be okay or should I try something else because it's DVC?



I don’t use TP and only go through MS. But I don’t think it matters as each as the same chance of working.


----------



## sethschroeder

LadyNia said:


> Gearing up for our Welcome Home visit August 6th! I made a room request through touring plans. Will that be okay or should I try something else because it's DVC?



That's the best way imo but still no guarantee.


----------



## Akck

LadyNia said:


> Gearing up for our Welcome Home visit August 6th! I made a room request through touring plans. Will that be okay or should I try something else because it's DVC?



One thing *not* to do is make a request through online check-in. It will override any other room requests. In any case, the choices available are limited.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Akck said:


> One thing *not* to do is make a request through online check-in. It will override any other room requests. In any case, the choices available are limited.


Will this also impact the arrival time? I called MS and asked for a GV near the pool and a middle floor (I think the kids would love to see the action at the pool/play area. I didn’t specify arrival time yet as we are months away from booking flights. Once we know that do we call and add that info on too?


----------



## CarolynFH

NVDISFamily said:


> Will this also impact the arrival time? I called MS and asked for a GV near the pool and a middle floor (I think the kids would love to see the action at the pool/play area. I didn’t specify arrival time yet as we are months away from booking flights. Once we know that do we call and add that info on too?


Once you book flights, you can do online checkin (or update it if you already have). There’s a place to enter expected arrival time there, and the system does pay attention it. I usually get text messages the day before and the day of arrival asking me that if my expected arrival time of xx:xx has changed, to please update  it.


----------



## WDWFERN

Just finishing our third stay at RIV and can’t say enough how much we love it here and are glad we purchased at this resort. A huge thank you to everyone here who has helped offer advice when I asked during our 2 purchasing periods over the last year and a half!

Our family of four has stayed twice and loved it. During our March stay we were deciding between adding on at GFV or RIV. In the end, we went with RIV because we often bring grandparents/extended family and so wanted the flexibility of having all our points at one resort for the option of booking larger units 11 months out.

On this trip we were joined by 3 grandparents, an aunt, and an uncle all of whom have been to Disney many times and stayed at most DVC resorts with us at some point. I am happy to report they unanimously declared RIV as their new favorite resort. . Only downside for us is having to leave!


----------



## sethschroeder

I am not seeing Riviera on the laundry monitoring website. Am I just missing it possibly or is there a different site they use?

Going to be in a Tower Studio in December so was just thinking about it.


----------



## Akck

sethschroeder said:


> I am not seeing Riviera on the laundry monitoring website. Am I just missing it possibly or is there a different site they use?
> 
> Going to be in a Tower Studio in December so was just thinking about it.



I just checked it. It’s coming up for me.

https://www.laundryview.com/home/6138/6161101/RIVIERA-RESORT-DVC/1080-ESPLANADE-AVE-RM-1


----------



## sethschroeder

Akck said:


> I just checked it. It’s coming up for me.
> 
> https://www.laundryview.com/home/6138/6161101/RIVIERA-RESORT-DVC/1080-ESPLANADE-AVE-RM-1



Thanks for the direct link the main menu where it shows all the WDW resorts did not have Riviera listed.


----------



## PatricioATX

First Riviera stay for us will be thanksgiving week. 

Two dining questions for you guys:

1. Good thanksgiving catering options that deliver to Riviera?
2. Topolinos dinner menu on thanksgiving day a regular menu or a pre fixe thanksgiving meal?

Thanks


----------



## sethschroeder

PatricioATX said:


> First Riviera stay for us will be thanksgiving week.
> 
> Two dining questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. Good thanksgiving catering options that deliver to Riviera?
> 2. Topolinos dinner menu on thanksgiving day a regular menu or a pre fixe thanksgiving meal?
> 
> Thanks



How many people are you trying to cater for would likely be a good question and are you trying to have a traditional meal? Oh and will you have a full kitchen as another option might be a pre-made meal you reheat.


Think they just had a special menu:
https://allears.net/dining/menu/topolinos-terrace/dinner/2021-thanksgiving-season


----------



## Dicentras

PatricioATX said:


> First Riviera stay for us will be thanksgiving week.
> 
> Two dining questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. Good thanksgiving catering options that deliver to Riviera?
> 2. Topolinos dinner menu on thanksgiving day a regular menu or a pre fixe thanksgiving meal?
> 
> Thanks


He’s probably booked already, but I always recommend Chef Tony Tone (he’s a displaced cast member who has pivoted to own his own business).  He delivered dinner to us at the Riviera last year and it was amazing.


----------



## sponica

So what was supposed to be a more reasonable budgeted trip with a stay at CBR, turned into a 2 bedroom villa at Riviera in February (splitting it with the in-laws).

Hopefully my husband doesn't get spoiled with the space, or we'll never go back to a regular hotel...


----------



## jamesweikamp

sponica said:


> So what was supposed to be a more reasonable budgeted trip with a stay at CBR, turned into a 2 bedroom villa at Riviera in February (splitting it with the in-laws).
> 
> Hopefully my husband doesn't get spoiled with the space, or we'll never go back to a regular hotel...



We stayed in a 2bd preferred in December for my 40th. I will have a very hard time ever booking another studio. Good luck!!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Dicentras said:


> He’s probably booked already, but I always recommend Chef Tony Tone (he’s a displaced cast member who has pivoted to own his own business).  He delivered dinner to us at the Riviera last year and it was amazing.


Thanks for this info. I saved his site to my bookmarks and I’m going to consider a surprise Brunch in our villa for the family if I can budget it for our welcome home stay. I do like the food at Primo Piatto and I was going to call the concierge to see if we could work something out with them but I bet Tony does a great brunch and more value for your $.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Road the Skyliner over from Epcot to finally check out Primo Piatto last week! We got the spinach artichoke grilled chicken sandwich and the italian. Both were excellent! Large portions!


----------



## NVDISFamily

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Road the Skyliner over from Epcot to finally check out Primo Piatto last week! We got the spinach artichoke grilled chicken sandwich and the italian. Both were excellent! Large portions!
> 
> View attachment 686453View attachment 686454


Awesome. That ham and cheese sandwich is delicious there but I really wish they had some Dijon mustard to try on it. I’m likely going to just grab some at Publix on my next trip and give it a try. If I love it as much as I think I will I will eat too may of them…..


----------



## sethschroeder

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Road the Skyliner over from Epcot to finally check out Primo Piatto last week! We got the spinach artichoke grilled chicken sandwich and the italian. Both were excellent! Large portions!
> 
> View attachment 686453View attachment 686454



My only thing I wish is that the fries would have more cheese throughout them. You make it happen but a little more cheese and them being tossed in it would help.


----------



## swaysui

Hi Everyone!  Just bought into the Riviera family.  Looking forward to our trip next April.  We didn't even visit but the comments and youtube videos made it look like a great place.  I just have a quick question?  Anyone play tennis or pickleball?  Are there courts nearby?  Thanks.


----------



## sponica

jamesweikamp said:


> We stayed in a 2bd preferred in December for my 40th. I will have a very hard time ever booking another studio. Good luck!!!



It'll be our first time staying in a DVC villa.  CBR turned into BC/YC because I wanted a balcony and then when we did the math it wasn't a ton more to just split the 2BR with his parents.  Its my FIL's 65th birthday so figured there was reason to be a little more luxurious.


----------



## PatricioATX

sethschroeder said:


> How many people are you trying to cater for would likely be a good question and are you trying to have a traditional meal? Oh and will you have a full kitchen as another option might be a pre-made meal you reheat.
> 
> 
> Think they just had a special menu:
> https://allears.net/dining/menu/topolinos-terrace/dinner/2021-thanksgiving-season


There are 4 adults and two young children in our party. We will have a full kitchen as we are staying in a 2 bedroom villa. 

Ideally we would have a traditional thanksgiving meal for lunch (catered in room while watching football) and the regular topolinos menu for dinner.  I chose this day because it is day 6 of our stay and was told it would be easier to book towards the end of our stay. Also it’s the only day we are not going to the parks.


----------



## jamesweikamp

sponica said:


> It'll be our first time staying in a DVC villa.  CBR turned into BC/YC because I wanted a balcony and then when we did the math it wasn't a ton more to just split the 2BR with his parents.  Its my FIL's 65th birthday so figured there was reason to be a little more luxurious.



You're going to love it!


----------



## Jaugie

I am seriously considering adding points at Riviera.  The resort is beautiful and the rooms look amazing.  Are 2 bedrooms difficult to book at the start of December as an owner?  We are planning to do every other year here.


----------



## Anthony Vito

sponica said:


> So what was supposed to be a more reasonable budgeted trip with a stay at CBR, turned into a 2 bedroom villa at Riviera in February (splitting it with the in-laws).
> 
> Hopefully my husband doesn't get spoiled with the space, or we'll never go back to a regular hotel...





jamesweikamp said:


> We stayed in a 2bd preferred in December for my 40th. I will have a very hard time ever booking another studio. Good luck!!!


Our trip next month (2 nights at Poly, 6 at Riviera) will be our first stay in a studio since Feb. 2020.  The space in the 2-BRs is just so spoiling, and it's actually what got us to add on a Riviera contract in 2020.  We traveled in Aug. 2020, and we were staying on cash from a bounceback Free Dining promotion.  Well because of the closures, we got bumped around a few times, and ended up getting a 1-BR at Copper Creek for the price of a hotel room at Beach Club (plus the 35% off for losing the free dining).  When we got to CCV, they'd put us in a 2-BR.  We started talking about how great the space was, how our parents could travel with us, even the kids traveling with significant others some day (they were 6 & 8 at the time), and decided to add on 200 points at Riviera (we had bought a 118-point contract at Copper Creek in early 2019).

This upcoming trip will be interesting.  We've already had to explain the kids it's going to be different than the last few trips, back to the smaller rooms.  At least the Murphy beds will help with space a bit.


----------



## sethschroeder

Jaugie said:


> I am seriously considering adding points at Riviera.  The resort is beautiful and the rooms look amazing.  Are 2 bedrooms difficult to book at the start of December as an owner?  We are planning to do every other year here.



If you book at 11 months you should get it.


----------



## J-Dog

Question for anyone, but mostly for coffee snobs like me: 

I noticed that all 3 QS places at RIV (Bar Riva, Primo Piatto and the Petit Cafe) all offer multiple types of espresso/latte/macchiato on their menus - 

Are these all the same Joffrey's-type coffees, or do any of them have their own specialty blends? And if any of them are different, does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## mcdieselsauce

J-Dog said:


> Question for anyone, but mostly for coffee snobs like me:
> 
> I noticed that all 3 QS places at RIV (Bar Riva, Primo Piatto and the Petit Cafe) all offer multiple types of espresso/latte/macchiato on their menus -
> 
> Are these all the same Joffrey's-type coffees, or do any of them have their own specialty blends? And if any of them are different, does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


The cinnamon spiced cold brew I had at riviera was the best coffee I’ve ever had and far above other coffee at the parks. The lattes there are fantastic as well.


----------



## J-Dog

mcdieselsauce said:


> The cinnamon spiced cold brew I had at riviera was the best coffee I’ve ever had and far above other coffee at the parks. The lattes there are fantastic as well.


Thanks! So was that at all the QS restaurants or a specific one?

I'm trying to gauge the differences, if any, of the coffee between the QS places specifically at RIV.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

J-Dog said:


> Thanks! So was that at all the QS restaurants or a specific one?
> 
> I'm trying to gauge the differences, if any, of the coffee between the QS places specifically at RIV.


That is just the one in the main lobby, I didn’t try it anywhere else after, how could I?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Hello everyone, by tomorrow morning, we will be new direct owners of 177 fixed week (7) points at RIV!!

We have yet to stay but have dined and visited many times. I love the thought of having our adult only time here, the resort seems secluded, yet not, upscale in a fancy Disney way, and small enough to feel boutique boujee 

This will be our 6th contract - if our 5th passes ROFR -  2nd direct. With this contract being the only fixed week makes it new and exciting! I can’t wait to read through this thread


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Arguetafamily said:


> Hello everyone, by tomorrow morning, we will be new direct owners of 177 fixed week (7) points at RIV!!
> 
> We have yet to stay but have dined and visited many times. I love the thought of having our adult only time here, the resort seems secluded, yet not, upscale in a fancy Disney way, and small enough to feel boutique boujee
> 
> This will be our 6th contract - if our 5th passes ROFR -  2nd direct. With this contract being the only fixed week makes it new and exciting! I can’t wait to read through this thread


Welcome Home!  What week and room type did you go with?  We've stayed at Riviera several times and love it more each time - woot!


----------



## Arguetafamily

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Welcome Home!  What week and room type did you go with?  We've stayed at Riviera several times and love it more each time - woot!



Since it’s going to be only my husband and I we chose week 7, mostly Valentine’s Day, Deluxe Studio Preferred View.


----------



## PatricioATX

Our welcome home trip is scheduled for thanksgiving week.  I called DVC and requested a few specific room numbers for our two bedroom preferred view villa.  Should I check in early the day of arrival through the app or will that remove my requested room numbers?


----------



## Akck

PatricioATX said:


> Our welcome home trip is scheduled for thanksgiving week.  I called DVC and requested a few specific room numbers for our two bedroom preferred view villa.  Should I check in early the day of arrival through the app or will that remove my requested room numbers?



You can check in online at any time, but do not fill in any room preferences as it will override your request. Oh, and welcome home!


----------



## JerryOnDrums

pianomanzano said:


> Does anyone know which of the companies has the closest diffuser oil that's closest to the lobby scent?


Hey! Check out the company “The Castle Run” and search for their Riviera oil. 

My wife and I bought some to use on our dryer balls, and the scent is SPOT ON for the Riv lobby! So good!


----------



## pianomanzano

JerryOnDrums said:


> Hey! Check out the company “The Castle Run” and search for their Riviera oil.
> 
> My wife and I bought some to use on our dryer balls, and the scent is SPOT ON for the Riv lobby! So good!


Thanks I'll check them out!


----------



## jamesweikamp

pianomanzano said:


> Thanks I'll check them out!



That woman runs two sites. Her candles/oils are actually under "Core Memory Candles." I agree they smell just like RIV. I have them in my office at work and home.


----------



## kpmdjm

If anyone is going soon and can post the August activities calendar I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DVCKing

Bring back the Monte Cristo!!


----------



## TinkB278

DVCKing said:


> Bring back the Monte Cristo!!


And the other quick service menu items they got rid of in the name of Covid!!! Their menu gets old fast!


----------



## primalJ

TinkB278 said:


> And the other quick service menu items they got rid of in the name of Covid!!! Their menu gets old fast!


*agreed, not sure why it still is or really ever was limited. Chicken and steak were available everywhere else. It really irks me so much they have not reverted back to the original menu. And also stop with the huge amount of wasted paper boxes for dine in orders too.*


----------



## TinkB278

primalJ said:


> *agreed, not sure why it still is or really ever was limited. Chicken and steak were available everywhere else. It really irks me so much they have not reverted back to the original menu. And also stop with the huge amount of wasted paper boxes for dine in orders too.*


I think Disney used Covid as an excuse to make a lot of cuts, some of which don’t really make sense to me to this day.


----------



## primalJ

TinkB278 said:


> I think Disney used Covid as an excuse to make a lot of cuts, some of which don’t really make sense to me to this day.


*never was logical, plus they can still overcharge us anyway. me angry Grrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

Do they still have the boat racing in the pool? I didn’t see it on the most recent activities calendar


----------



## Drew729

Just spent 3 nights at RIviera and really liked the room and the pool areas.The food/ beverages and cast interaction were top notch. 

We stayed in a standard view studio on the east wing 3rd floor and not a great view by any means- I would say it could be categorized sub standard and be more accurate. Usually I can find something to like about even the less than ideal room views but not this time. 

Skyliner is wonderful when working but when it storms not so much. I would stay again but not it the summer, those afternoon down times on the skyliner were brutal this week.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

As DVD sells more RIV points, every once in a while they declare more rooms into inventory for DVC reservations. When that happens, do they first try to fill any existing RIV waitlists?

I have a trip planned for April, and I'm currently booked as a split stay in 2 different room types. I do have a waitlist that, if filled, will put me in the same room type. I'm not too optimistic about the waitlist coming through unless they declare more inventory.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Flash_Sloth said:


> As DVD sells more RIV points, every once in a while they declare more rooms into inventory for DVC reservations. When that happens, do they first try to fill any existing RIV waitlists?
> 
> I have a trip planned for April, and I'm currently booked as a split stay in 2 different room types. I do have a waitlist that, if filled, will put me in the same room type. I'm not too optimistic about the waitlist coming through unless they declare more inventory.
> 
> Thanks!



We believe that is what happens...but when its released, it goes into the system and it is possible that rooms get booked before the typical waitlist run runs.   But, TBH, no one knows exactly how it works.

When they declared the remainder of VGF studios, none of us really saw too much change to the online system so maybe there were a lot of WL in place and that is why?  But, the more rooms that come into the system, the better chance you have for that WL to fill.

Keep an eye out for announcement that more has been declared...DVC news posts that typically...and then you can go in and see if your dates show up before you notice a filled WL!


----------



## Bellabully

Hello! Just booked a 2 bedroom SV for 5/13/23-5/20/23. So excited. It will be for myself, my husband and 19 year-old DD and it is a surprise for them, they think I booked two studio tower rooms Is it possible to be added to Be Our Guest list? Thank you!


----------



## scoobdoo

TinkB278 said:


> I think Disney used Covid as an excuse to make a lot of cuts, some of which don’t really make sense to me to this day.


it makes perfect sense: it was Chapek’s MO from day one


----------



## b00kbug

anyone know if I can bring a blow up beach ball to the pool?


----------



## OtherFigment

b00kbug said:


> anyone know if I can bring a blow up beach ball to the pool?


We brought some small swim toys, rings and whatnot with no issues. Worst case they tell you no.


----------



## BK2014

b00kbug said:


> anyone know if I can bring a blow up beach ball to the pool?


At the Yacht & Beach Club a couple of weeks ago the lifeguards had some for people to play with.


----------



## LadyNia

We just got back from our welcome home stay and we loved the resort! We bought without visiting and were very impressed with our first visit. Don't know that we'll want to stay anywhere else. My touring plans request seems to have gone through we got a 2bd. SV Lock-off and it had a view of the fireworks. Perfect for our 2 year old who loves fireworks but couldn't stay up late enough to watch them in the parks. Already planning our next RIV stay!


----------



## jade1

Scored a Tower last week for this coming Sat night. 

Best part was we had 19 expiring points in Sept and this consumed 18.

In town all week so just grabbing a weekend getaway.


----------



## jamesweikamp

jade1 said:


> Scored a Tower last week for this coming Sat night.
> 
> Best part was we had 19 expiring points in Sept and this consumed 18.
> 
> In town all week so just grabbing a weekend getaway.



We love grabbing a tower studio for couples trips. Enjoy!!


----------



## jade1

jamesweikamp said:


> We love grabbing a tower studio for couples trips. Enjoy!!



Thanks, we actually like it (Riviera) the best now for a couples trip, and the Tower even better for some reason like you mentioned.


----------



## jdd

Anyone else see the planned refurb of the skyliner from 1/22-1/29/23?  That was our week to be there   Just switched to Saratoga and on the wait list for Grand Floridian.  Rotten luck.


----------



## Dicentras

jdd said:


> Anyone else see the planned refurb of the skyliner from 1/22-1/29/23?  That was our week to be there   Just switched to Saratoga and on the wait list for Grand Floridian.  Rotten luck.


Curious why you think a bus to Epcot/HS from Saratoga will be better than one from Riviera?

Edit:  also, sorry about the skyliner being down, that is a bummer.


----------



## Nursemanit

Dicentras said:


> Curious why you think a bus to Epcot/HS from Saratoga will be better than one from Riviera?
> 
> Edit:  also, sorry about the skyliner being down, that is a bummer.


Your paying 25% more for the skyliner - makes sense to save the 26 points if it will not be available. I would 100% do the same, plus dining options are limited at RR for a week with no skyliner - I would rather be in the Springs for more variety.


----------



## jdd

Dicentras said:


> Curious why you think a bus to Epcot/HS from Saratoga will be better than one from Riviera?
> 
> Edit:  also, sorry about the skyliner being down, that is a bummer.


Sorry, should have been more specific about my reasons, but nursemanit nailed it.  The points are much less at SS and we can walk to Disney Springs at least from there.  Hopefully though, the wait list for Grand Floridian will come through and then we can easily get to Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  

I also added a waitlist for Riveria for the week before - the dates don't jive as well with our schedules but I do really love the resort and want to stay there.  I just feel that the Skyliner is one of the bigger perks for us.


----------



## jade1




----------



## J-Dog

jade1 said:


> View attachment 695622


Gorgeous.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Flash_Sloth said:


> As DVD sells more RIV points, every once in a while they declare more rooms into inventory for DVC reservations. When that happens, do they first try to fill any existing RIV waitlists?
> 
> I have a trip planned for April, and I'm currently booked as a split stay in 2 different room types. I do have a waitlist that, if filled, will put me in the same room type. I'm not too optimistic about the waitlist coming through unless they declare more inventory.
> 
> Thanks!


Well color me surprised; my waitlist for April came through!  I was somewhat dreading doing a split stay, but now we won't have to for this trip.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I just scored a 2 bedroom preferred view for this spring, too!

Looking forward to my first say at RR. What's the best room request to make? Just asking for a pool view?

Hoping to spend a lot of time at the resort and poolside this trip. Anything not to miss?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

jdd said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific about my reasons, but nursemanit nailed it.  The points are much less at SS and we can walk to Disney Springs at least from there.  Hopefully though, the wait list for Grand Floridian will come through and then we can easily get to Magic Kingdom and Epcot.
> 
> I also added a waitlist for Riveria for the week before - the dates don't jive as well with our schedules but I do really love the resort and want to stay there.  I just feel that the Skyliner is one of the bigger perks for us.


Note that last year the Skyliner was only down for half the time that had been announced. But best be safe anyway


----------



## Rozzie

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Note that last year the Skyliner was only down for half the time that had been announced. But best be safe anyway


Yes we were there last year and think it was only down for the 3 of the days instead of a week.  We were pleasantly surprised!


----------



## scoobdoo

Don’t think it’s said often enough: RIV not only has the best rooms in the entire DVC portfolio, it’s not even close.


----------



## MinnieSueB

summerw said:


> February


2/12-16 Studio
1st trip with just DH!


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

Just concluded a stay in a fabulous 2 bedroom SV. Watched Harmonious last night and caught the MK Halloween fireworks as well.
Everything feels “right-sized” about this resort… plenty of spaces in the (very close) parking lot, space in both pools, never missed a bus because of over-crowding, etc. It’s a breath of fresh air from the crowds elsewhere.
Topolino’s breakfast and dinner are easily the best meals (excluding V&A) at Disney World.
All the cast members are wonderful.
Eventi room was a terrific space for my kids to paint crafts.
My son now loves bocce ball.
We loved catching moments of Tangled while also watching our kids go down the slide.

All in all this is a wonderful place to call “home!”


----------



## jamesweikamp

MarkNC2Disney said:


> Just concluded a stay in a fabulous 2 bedroom SV. Watched Harmonious last night and caught the MK Halloween fireworks as well.
> Everything feels “right-sized” about this resort… plenty of spaces in the (very close) parking lot, space in both pools, never missed a bus because of over-crowding, etc. It’s a breath of fresh air from the crowds elsewhere.
> Topolino’s breakfast and dinner are easily the best meals (excluding V&A) at Disney World.
> All the cast members are wonderful.
> Eventi room was a terrific space for my kids to paint crafts.
> My son now loves bocce ball.
> We loved catching moments of Tangled while also watching our kids go down the slide.
> 
> All in all this is a wonderful place to call “home!”



I agree with all of this. I would add that having the Caribbean Beach amenities so close is an underrated benefit. Sebastian's is an excellent family style dinner and Banana Cabana is a cool bar.


----------



## DVCKing

Just back from 3 nights in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Room was ready at noon on Checkin day. Lovely view of Epcot from the balcony. We noticed paint being touched up in several of the hallways. Everything looked nice and maintained. All of the staff we encountered were friendly and helpful. The bartender at Riva chuckled when I asked about the Monte Cristo being available and said maybe if they build a dedicated kitchen just for that sandwich


----------



## Breems

Breems said:


> Our Welcome Home stay is booked for 9/23 - 9/30 in a preferred studio!


Whelp, this has turned into an interesting Welcome Home stay.

Ian is definitely putting a damper on things, but we've already made great memories with our first 5 days. Suppose we'll add experiencing a hurricane to the list. One silver lining is that MK had extremely low wait times today. We walked on to everything and found a table at Pecos Bill with zero fuss.

Anyone else riding out Ian here at RR?


----------



## jamesweikamp

Breems said:


> Whelp, this has turned into an interesting Welcome Home stay.
> 
> Ian is definitely putting a damper on things, but we've already made great memories with our first 5 days. Suppose we'll add experiencing a hurricane to the list. One silver lining is that MK had extremely low wait times today. We walked on to everything and found a table at Pecos Bill with zero fuss.
> 
> Anyone else riding out Ian here at RR?



Stay safe!!!


----------



## wendy welcher

Breems said:


> Whelp, this has turned into an interesting Welcome Home stay.
> 
> Ian is definitely putting a damper on things, but we've already made great memories with our first 5 days. Suppose we'll add experiencing a hurricane to the list. One silver lining is that MK had extremely low wait times today. We walked on to everything and found a table at Pecos Bill with zero fuss.
> 
> Anyone else riding out Ian here at RR?


We are supposed to arrive Saturday afternoon. Our first RR stay was canceled due to the pandemic. Been looking forward to our 1st stay here a long time! Hoping and praying all fair well and stay safe!


----------



## wendy welcher

Can anyone confirm if the skyliner is running again?


----------



## TinkB278

Is it possible to use the CBR pool/splash pad while staying at RIV? We are staying a week in May and I was originally wanting to do a split stay for a change of scenery  but we have two very young kids and I’m nervous about moving/moving day. I thought if my oldest could use the CBR splash pad to change things up it would be a good compromise!


----------



## Sandisw

TinkB278 said:


> Is it possible to use the CBR pool/splash pad while staying at RIV? We are staying a week in May and I was originally wanting to do a split stay for a change of scenery  but we have two very young kids and I’m nervous about moving/moving day. I thought if my oldest could use the CBR splash pad to change things up it would be a good compromise!



Pool hopping is still officially suspended.


----------



## Nursemanit

Sandisw said:


> Pool hopping is still officially suspended.


Not a good sign that while the page still exists, the links to it seem to be gone ?- I remember being able to get to this from the DVC discounts page. Unless it is really hidden? 

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/recreation-relaxation/pools


----------



## TinkB278

Nursemanit said:


> Not a good sign that while the page still exists, the links to it seem to be gone ?- I remember being able to get to this from the DVC discounts page. Unless it is really hidden?
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/recreation-relaxation/pools


I see other resorts on this list but not CBR so maybe it isn’t suspended?


----------



## CarolynFH

TinkB278 said:


> I see other resorts on this list but not CBR so maybe it isn’t suspended?


Pool hopping has been suspended completely since the reopening.


----------



## CarolynFH

wendy welcher said:


> Can anyone confirm if the skyliner is running again?


Yes, I’ve read reports that it is, and somewhere on this board is a post-Ian photograph of the gondolas on the line.


----------



## wendy welcher

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, I’ve read reports that it is, and somewhere on this board is a post-Ian photograph of the gondolas on the line.


Thank you! Checking in tomorrow!


----------



## psc85

Has anyone successfully made a pot of strong coffee using the drip coffee machines at Riviera?  We tried different ratios every morning, but could never get a brew we liked, always tasted weak.  Maybe we will ask if they can deliver a Keurig machine next time and bring strong pods.

Otherwise our Hurricane Ian stay at Riviera went as well as it could, the Resort staff were excellent, and the resort seemed to suffer very little damage.


----------



## CarolynFH

psc85 said:


> Has anyone successfully made a pot of strong coffee using the drip coffee machines at Riviera?  We tried different ratios every morning, but could never get a brew we liked, always tasted weak.  Maybe we will ask if they can deliver a Keurig machine next time and bring strong pods.
> 
> Otherwise our Hurricane Ian stay at Riviera went as well as it could, the Resort staff were excellent, and the resort seemed to suffer very little damage.


What coffee were you using? We bring our own from home and don’t have any problems brewing to the strength we like, and we like it strong! Occasionally for various reasons we’ll use what’s provided, but it’s not very good as far as we’re concerned.


----------



## psc85

CarolynFH said:


> What coffee were you using? We bring our own from home and don’t have any problems brewing to the strength we like, and we like it strong! Occasionally for various reasons we’ll use what’s provided, but it’s not very good as far as we’re concerned.


Good question!  We were using pre-ground Lavazza coffee, we've had luck with it before at home.  Was debating on grinding our own coffee from home and portioning it out to bring down, might try that when we head back in May!  Glad to hear you were able to get it to your liking, will keep trying!


----------



## CarolynFH

psc85 said:


> Good question!  We were using pre-ground Lavazza coffee, we've had luck with it before at home.  Was debating on grinding our own coffee from home and portioning it out to bring down, might try that when we head back in May!  Glad to hear you were able to get it to your liking, will keep trying!


Another thought occurred to me - some find the taste of the tap water in different resorts affects the flavor of their coffee. So you might try bottled water.


----------



## psc85

CarolynFH said:


> Another thought occurred to me - some find the taste of the tap water in different resorts affects the flavor of their coffee. So you might try bottled water.


That's a great point, had we not been rationing our bottled water for the hurricane we probably would have given that a shot.  Next time!


----------



## psc85

psc85 said:


> That's a great point, had we not been rationing our bottled water for the hurricane we probably would have given that a shot.  Next time!


Side note to this, we had an early dinner last Saturday at Chefs De France, was served a cup of mighty strong coffee with our Creme Brulee.  I had to pour quite a bit of half and half in to get it to the color I like.


----------



## iujen94

Riviera has been my #1 bucket list Disney resort for awhile.  A (very very expensive) room happened to open up for my December trip, so I grabbed it.  Now I'm hoping for some room request suggestions to make the most of my trip.  We've got a Deluxe Studio - Preferred View. I'm going to poke around on the Touring Plans room finder website, but was hoping for suggestions from the Riviera experts here!  If it helps, here's the Preferred Studios on a random floor (floor 7) for reference -


----------



## DVCsloth

iujen94 said:


> Riviera has been my #1 bucket list Disney resort for awhile.  A (very very expensive) room happened to open up for my December trip, so I grabbed it.  Now I'm hoping for some room request suggestions to make the most of my trip.  We've got a Deluxe Studio - Preferred View. I'm going to poke around on the Touring Plans room finder website, but was hoping for suggestions from the Riviera experts here!  If it helps, here's the Preferred Studios on a random floor (floor 7) for reference -


We had an amazing view of Epcot and MK fireworks from our 1br SV top floor all the way next to the Tower studios. Facing NW but not facing the Skyliner.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Laundry room question, I am not a DVC owner nor am I renting points.  I booked a studios room thru Disney.  Can I use the laundry room or is it locked.  I tried using the laundry at AKL and it was for DVC owners only.


----------



## EYL

iujen94 said:


> Riviera has been my #1 bucket list Disney resort for awhile.  A (very very expensive) room happened to open up for my December trip, so I grabbed it.  Now I'm hoping for some room request suggestions to make the most of my trip.  We've got a Deluxe Studio - Preferred View. I'm going to poke around on the Touring Plans room finder website, but was hoping for suggestions from the Riviera experts here!  If it helps, here's the Preferred Studios on a random floor (floor 7) for reference -



For Preferred View, we request higher floor rooms directly facing the lake.  These would be the rooms directly upstairs from the lobby.  So the two Preferred studios in the middle (side-by-side) of your attachment would be what we would recommend.


----------



## TammiMcMan

Staying next week with sone coffee drinkers.  Anyone know if I should add coffee filters to my shopping list or is there a filter built in to the coffee maker?  Thank you


----------



## EYL

TammiMcMan said:


> Staying next week with sone coffee drinkers.  Anyone know if I should add coffee filters to my shopping list or is there a filter built in to the coffee maker?  Thank you



If you choose to use the supplied Joffrey coffee, they are already pre-sealed in a filter pod, so no filters needed.  If you're bringing your own ground coffee, then you'll need filters.  The coffee makers in the 1BR uses the 10-person cone-shaped filters.


----------



## VicarJT

iujen94 said:


> Riviera has been my #1 bucket list Disney resort for awhile.  A (very very expensive) room happened to open up for my December trip, so I grabbed it.  Now I'm hoping for some room request suggestions to make the most of my trip.  We've got a Deluxe Studio - Preferred View. I'm going to poke around on the Touring Plans room finder website, but was hoping for suggestions from the Riviera experts here!  If it helps, here's the Preferred Studios on a random floor (floor 7) for reference -


After a disappointing and expensive view on the side of the east tower, we request a room facing the lake and/or the pools. With that general a request, we have gotten lovely views.


----------



## maggnanimouse

Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!

I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).

Okay, here goes:

1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?

2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?

3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.

Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!


----------



## Tink Fans

QUOTE="maggnanimouse, post: 64395681, member: 675654"]
I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
[/QUOTE]
 I can’t wait to hear the answers because I’ve stayed At Riviera four times in the last two years and I don’t think I took the Skyliner to my first park, So cannot answer these questions.  I already told my family they’re walking to the Caribbean Beach!!!


----------



## DVCsloth

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?
> 
> 2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?
> 
> 3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!


When we first stayed at Riviera right after Star Wars Land opened and we hit a major line at the transfer station. I was later told that they allow a certain amount of gondola cars to skip the line if they are in the first arriving Gondolas from Riviera. I think they said the first 10 Gondolas. Never tried it though, we get to the Gondola early and usually there is no wait if we want to rope drop. I think as long as you get there early there is not much waiting to either park. I would talk to the people at the front desk and the Skyliner folks beforehand.


maggnanimouse said:


> Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?
> 
> 2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?
> 
> 3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!


----------



## MinnieSueB

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?
> 
> 2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?
> 
> 3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!


We just returned last week from RIV and we just used the RIV skyliner to go to HS & Epcot rope drop.  No need to walk to CBR.  We encountered no lines at the hub to go to HS for rope drop.   

MK & AK bus did run 90 minutes before EE.

RIV is our favorite resort.


----------



## MellieB

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Laundry room question, I am not a DVC owner nor am I renting points.  I booked a studios room thru Disney.  Can I use the laundry room or is it locked.  I tried using the laundry at AKL and it was for DVC owners only.


We just returned from Riviera last night. I used the laundry room yesterday, Oct 29, and it is not a locked door.  Laundry room is on 4th floor on east wing/Topolinos side of property.  There were 3 washers and 6 dryers (no charge).  Riviera provides a free bottle of detergent in room and there is a vending machine for additional products (dryer sheets and detergent). Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Sajchinook2015

MellieB said:


> We just returned from Riviera last night. I used the laundry room yesterday, Oct 29, and it is not a locked door.  Laundry room is on 4th floor on east wing/Topolinos side of property.  There were 3 washers and 6 dryers (no charge).  Riviera provides a free bottle of detergent in room and there is a vending machine for additional products (dryer sheets and detergent). Enjoy your stay!


Thanks


----------



## jamesweikamp

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?
> 
> 2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?
> 
> 3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!



1. I agree. The busses start running around 90 minutes early.

2. I think this is best way to get to DHS if you want to be first in. Plus, its really a nice walk.

3. Absolutely no need to go to CBR. There will be open cabins and they are filling cabins that have only a few people. The line will move fast.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi!! I'm one week away from my first stay at the Riviera!  I'm usually a Pop/AoA person, but I got FOMO passting the RIV on my many skyliner trips, so this trip I rented points from some gracious fellow Dis-ers.  One day I hope to be in a position to join you all as an owner!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding rope drop strategy that I was hoping you could shed some light on, since I take my rope dropping very seriously (as seriously as you can take something like that, anyway lol).
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1.  MK/AK - I usually line up for bus transportation 90 minutes before Early Entry, as is recommended elsewhere on the boards.  Is that still the case at the Riviera?
> 
> 2.  HS - I plan to convince my friend to walk to the CBR skyliner station to get directly on the HS route, rather than waiting at the Riviera and then also waiting in any line that might be at the hub.  Again, the plan is to get the CBR station 90 minutes before EE.  Sound correct?
> 
> 3.  Epcot - Is there any reason to walk to CBR hub to rope drop Epcot?  It obviouly sounds counterintuitive, but I wasn't sure if they send full cabins from the CBR station, leaving you to wait for a cabin that has room.  Do they keep some cabins open for people hopping on at the Riviera?  I can't remember what the protocol is.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!


In the MDE app, you can hit the 3 horizontal lines in the bottom right, then go to Resort Hotel, then "See Bus Times" to show estimated arrival times for the buses in route. I learned that on my last trip to Riv, and it helped us plan to get from our room to the bus stop in time. I think it also works for when you're at MK or DAK and returning to Riv.

We had no problem starting at the Riv Skyliner station when going to either DHS or Epcot. The transfer at CBR to get to DHS wasn't too bad, and the lines moved quickly.


----------



## jamesweikamp

maggnanimouse said:


> Let me know if you have any other tips or recommendations for a first timer at the resort.  Thank you!



I missed this last ask. I would highly recommend scheduling time to say at the resort. We love the pool and the gelato cart that comes with it. We love the drinks and bartenders at Bar Riva. If you can get into Topolino's, its 100% worth it.


----------



## jbh275

Anyone else get stuck when the gondola's stop running?  I went over to Beach Club to look at the DVC merch.  Then the gondola's shut down due to weather.    Didn't have a park pass to cut through EPCOT to catch a bus.  So, just killed an hour on the boardwalk, but it was a pain.  Any advice next time?


----------



## jamesweikamp

jbh275 said:


> Anyone else get stuck when the gondola's stop running?  I went over to Beach Club to look at the DVC merch.  Then the gondola's shut down due to weather.    Didn't have a park pass to cut through EPCOT to catch a bus.  So, just killed an hour on the boardwalk, but it was a pain.  Any advice next time?


Walk to DHS and catch a bus?


----------



## kes601

jbh275 said:


> Anyone else get stuck when the gondola's stop running?  I went over to Beach Club to look at the DVC merch.  Then the gondola's shut down due to weather.    Didn't have a park pass to cut through EPCOT to catch a bus.  So, just killed an hour on the boardwalk, but it was a pain.  Any advice next time?


When the skyliner goes down due to weather they run a Skyliner bus between skyliner resorts.  It goes Beach Club -> AoA -> Pop -> Caribbean -> Riviera and then back to Beach Club.

ETA: This is advertised near the International Gateway exit of Epcot and I would imagine there should be signs at the skyliner station as well (but can't remember).


----------



## jbh275

Good call.  I thought it would have been faster to wait (although it was a long wait)  They started running the gondola but it was empty for a good 30 min.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We’re at the Riv right now. Still obsessed with this place! Only negative so far has been the ECV line for the skyliner at Epcot is still a long wait at park close, but it’s just one of those things, not much they can do.

Only real shame is our view which isn’t great!


We hoped to get lucky with a standard view, especially considering we requested to be near the skyliner too! It’s less the view and more the noise which isn’t great .

Still though, been an amazing time so far.


----------



## Sandisw

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We’re at the Riv right now. Still obsessed with this place! Only negative so far has been the ECV line for the skyliner at Epcot is still a long wait at park close, but it’s just one of those things, not much they can do.
> 
> Only real shame is our view which isn’t great!
> View attachment 715455
> 
> We hoped to get lucky with a standard view, especially considering we requested to be near the skyliner too! It’s less the view and more the noise which isn’t great .
> 
> Still though, been an amazing time so far.



I had this one too during one trip!  Made the best of it like you are! Have fun!


----------



## TinkB278

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We’re at the Riv right now. Still obsessed with this place! Only negative so far has been the ECV line for the skyliner at Epcot is still a long wait at park close, but it’s just one of those things, not much they can do.
> 
> Only real shame is our view which isn’t great!
> View attachment 715455
> 
> We hoped to get lucky with a standard view, especially considering we requested to be near the skyliner too! It’s less the view and more the noise which isn’t great .
> 
> Still though, been an amazing time so far.


I haven’t seen this view yet! Where are you located?


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

TinkB278 said:


> I haven’t seen this view yet! Where are you located?


Second floor, next to the East Car park!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Wow!  Haven't had that one yet but I always request a high floor.


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We’re at the Riv right now. Still obsessed with this place! Only negative so far has been the ECV line for the skyliner at Epcot is still a long wait at park close, but it’s just one of those things, not much they can do.
> 
> Only real shame is our view which isn’t great!
> View attachment 715455
> 
> We hoped to get lucky with a standard view, especially considering we requested to be near the skyliner too! It’s less the view and more the noise which isn’t great .
> 
> Still though, been an amazing time so far.


I got this room as well in August… 8263. It was ready early though


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Random question. Does anyone know if you can pool hop again? We’re thinking of taking the skyliner down to AoA and wondering if we can jump in the pool briefly if we get hot!

I know we can’t at CBR because it’s not on the list, but wasn’t sure if pool hopping is back at all


----------



## CarolynFH

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Random question. Does anyone know if you can pool hop again? We’re thinking of taking the skyliner down to AoA and wondering if we can jump in the pool briefly if we get hot!
> 
> I know we can’t at CBR because it’s not on the list, but wasn’t sure if pool hopping is back at all


AFAIK, pool hopping hasn't returned.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if it never comes back. Prepandemic, more and more pools were ending up on the "no hopping" list, and speculation already was that pool hopping privileges would eventually end.  The pandemic closure may have allowed them to put an end to it sooner rather than later.


----------



## TinkB278

I see primo piatto added a couple new menu options including “grab and go” lasagna and a meatball. Has anyone tried either of these? What do they mean by “grab and go”?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

TinkB278 said:


> I see primo piatto added a couple new menu options including “grab and go” lasagna and a meatball. Has anyone tried either of these? What do they mean by “grab and go”?


They're in the cold case and need to be heated up in the microwave. I didn't try them myself, but they do look pretty good!


----------



## TinkB278

limegreenmonorail said:


> They're in the cold case and need to be heated up in the microwave. I didn't try them myself, but they do look pretty good!View attachment 718047


Thanks for  letting me know! Darn, we don’t use microwaves but I forgot was afraid this was the case.


----------



## JPP0715

Fingers crossed soon the full, original menu at Primo Piatto returns soon!!!!! coming back home March 28!!!!


----------



## kandlsutton

Checking out today after a week with split stay at VGF DS - SV and VGF RS TPV and Hurricane Nicole. Had a good time despite the rain and wind, which brought lower crowds on Wednesday. Didn’t go to the parks on Thursday since tickets were extended to 9/30/2023, which will be perfect to use for a park day either before or after the Member Cruise. Glad we were at RIV for the latter part of the trip and going home with clean clothes!

*1BR Std. View 8341* - requested high floor hoping for some Epcot Fireworks, but didn’t get it. Room was ready around 3:45 so we left Epcot on Wednesday just as the rain and wind started to really pick up.  View isn’t terrible but it’s directly across from the smoking area. I can’t stand smoke (allergies) so have only used the balcony briefly. Smokers were even out during the heavy wind and rain!


----------



## jamesweikamp

kandlsutton said:


> Checking out today after a week with split stay at VGF DS - SV and VGF RS TPV and Hurricane Nicole. Had a good time despite the rain and wind, which brought lower crowds on Wednesday. Didn’t go to the parks on Thursday since tickets were extended to 9/30/2023, which will be perfect to use for a park day either before or after the Member Cruise. Glad we were at RIV for the latter part of the trip and going home with clean clothes!
> 
> *1BR Std. View 8341* - requested high floor hoping for some Epcot Fireworks, but didn’t get it. Room was ready around 3:45 so we left Epcot on Wednesday just as the rain and wind started to really pick up.  View isn’t terrible but it’s directly across from the smoking area. I can’t stand smoke (allergies) so have only used the balcony briefly. Smokers were even out during the heavy wind and rain!



@Sandisw was trying to maintain a room view thread. Maybe move these pics. over there too. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-rooms-with-a-view.3782418/


----------



## Sharene0724

jamesweikamp said:


> I agree with all of this. I would add that having the Caribbean Beach amenities so close is an underrated benefit. Sebastian's is an excellent family style dinner and Banana Cabana is a cool bar.



See this is why I love these threads, I would not have even thought to check into what's available at CBR for food and fun had I not popped in to see what folks were saying about the resort! We have our first stay at Riviera in February, we finally went ahead bought points there, its such a beautiful resort and I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## PatricioATX

Arriving tomorrow for our “welcome home” trip.  Anyone at the Riviera now and if so can you share the list of activities/events happening at the hotel through the week?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

PatricioATX said:


> Arriving tomorrow for our “welcome home” trip.  Anyone at the Riviera now and if so can you share the list of activities/events happening at the hotel through the week?


Sure, it's posted on this thread:

Monthly Resort Recreation Calendars https://www.disboards.com/threads/monthly-resort-recreation-calendars.3871996/post-64401520


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We just added on 200 points at Riviera!  

I was planning on buying 12 months from now, but crunched the numbers with the incentives and impending price increase (not to mention possible additional price increases between now and next year) and decided that it made sense to pull the trigger now instead of waiting another year.

I e-mailed my guide last night, got a phone call back this morning, and by this evening I already had points in my account and my first Riviera reservation booked!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We just added on 200 points at Riviera!
> 
> I was planning on buying 12 months from now, but crunched the numbers with the incentives and impending price increase (not to mention possible additional price increases between now and next year) and decided that it made sense to pull the trigger now instead of waiting another year.
> 
> I e-mailed my guide last night, got a phone call back this morning, and by this evening I already had points in my account and my first Riviera reservation booked!


Welcome home (again)!


----------



## Vulnox

We are flying out Wednesday for our first stay at Riviera! We have a 2BR SV from the 23rd-29th and are very excited. 

We requested fireworks view through member services many, many months ago. When I called for something else a few months ago they confirmed it showed our request on there still.

With that in mind, I swear I read somewhere on this site, maybe even somewhere in this thread when it was a hundred or so pages smaller, that if you make a room request like that to not do the online check in. Is that true or am I misremembering it? Or can you do the online check in within 24 hours or something because I think they assign the room some time before your visit?

Anyway, if anyone has any tips let me know. If it’s best to check in the day of at the desk or whatever that’s fine. I just don’t want to mess up.

Thank you!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Vulnox said:


> We are flying out Wednesday for our first stay at Riviera! We have a 2BR SV from the 23rd-29th and are very excited.
> 
> We requested fireworks view through member services many, many months ago. When I called for something else a few months ago they confirmed it showed our request on there still.
> 
> With that in mind, I swear I read somewhere on this site, maybe even somewhere in this thread when it was a hundred or so pages smaller, that if you make a room request like that to not do the online check in. Is that true or am I misremembering it? Or can you do the online check in within 24 hours or something because I think they assign the room some time before your visit?
> 
> Anyway, if anyone has any tips let me know. If it’s best to check in the day of at the desk or whatever that’s fine. I just don’t want to mess up.
> 
> Thank you!


You can check-in but do not do any room requests. Those will override your message to member services. 

Have so much fun!!!


----------



## Vulnox

jamesweikamp said:


> You can check-in but do not do any room requests. Those will override your message to member services.
> 
> Have so much fun!!!



Ah! Thank you very much! Very excited, first trip for the kids and we have a lot lined up.


----------



## jamesweikamp

Vulnox said:


> Ah! Thank you very much! Very excited, first trip for the kids and we have a lot lined up.


Very exciting. We did a 2bd at Riviera last year with my kids, mom, and grandparents. The room (and resort) was amazing. Have a great trip.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

I’ve rented thru Dave’s and I’m getting ready to put in my room requests. We want to be in a room facing what I would call the center... I. E. facing the beau soleil  pool and the activity lawn. My question is if I put center section would they understand?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

CoolDisneyCat said:


> I’ve rented thru Dave’s and I’m getting ready to put in my room requests. We want to be in a room facing what I would call the center... I. E. facing the beau soleil  pool and the activity lawn. My question is if I put center section would they understand?


I would chat with member services online to do your request and you can just do pool facing from what I’m hearing you say.


----------



## EYL

CoolDisneyCat said:


> I’ve rented thru Dave’s and I’m getting ready to put in my room requests. We want to be in a room facing what I would call the center... I. E. facing the beau soleil  pool and the activity lawn. My question is if I put center section would they understand?



I usually give them a room number as an example.  If you go to Post #1 in this thread, there's a map of the room numbers, or you can go to TouringPlans.com to check the room views and include a room number.  Be careful though, pick a room number that's the correct category and floor that you like.  The first time I did this, they were nice enough to give me the exact room that I gave as an example.  It was certainly pixie dust!


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I would chat with member services online to do your request and you can just do pool facing from what I’m hearing you say.


Since I rented thru Dave’s , I can’t do that. I thought about doing pool facing but I could get the Riviera pool which is the side we really don’t want. 
thanks for your help, anyway.


----------



## Sandisw

CoolDisneyCat said:


> Since I rented thru Dave’s , I can’t do that. I thought about doing pool facing but I could get the Riviera pool which is the side we really don’t want.
> thanks for your help, anyway.



Those rooms are all PV rooms, so assuming that is what you booked, I. would simply ask if they owner can send a request saying you Want a room facing that pool.

I don’t know the contract with David’s anymore, so it may or may not require an owner to do requests.


----------



## J-Dog

CoolDisneyCat said:


> Since I rented thru Dave’s , I can’t do that. I thought about doing pool facing but I could get the Riviera pool *which is the side we really don’t want.*
> thanks for your help, anyway.


Even if you make/DVC owner makes a room request, there's no guarantee that you will get what you want if they are both PV rooms. I personally would not be so invested in a specific view, so as not to be disappointed. Just IMO.


----------



## Disfamwa

Hello Riviera owners! We are planning our first trip to Disney World. How are the buses to Animal Kingdom and Magic Kingdom from Riviera? I’ve been warned to avoid my time on buses, but I thought Riviera might be better since it doesn’t share buses with other resorts? Thanks for anyone who can help a Disney world novice out!


----------



## jamesweikamp

Disfamwa said:


> Hello Riviera owners! We are planning our first trip to Disney World. How are the buses to Animal Kingdom and Magic Kingdom from Riviera? I’ve been warned to avoid my time on buses, but I thought Riviera might be better since it doesn’t share buses with other resorts? Thanks for anyone who can help a Disney world novice out!


From RIV the busses are great. Usually not more than 20 minutes apart. You can also check the schedule on the app.

It can be hit or miss coming home from the parks. But, you can also grab the Caribbean Beach bus and walk (Aruba is right by the skyliner) so you double your chances of getting back fast.


----------



## LadyNia

Thinking about a Christmas trip at RIV for next year. Anyone have any insight as to availability at RIV for that time of year? Specifically, I’d be looking to book a standard deluxe studio at the 11 month window. TIA!


----------



## jamesweikamp

LadyNia said:


> Thinking about a Christmas trip at RIV for next year. Anyone have any insight as to availability at RIV for that time of year? Specifically, I’d be looking to book a standard deluxe studio at the 11 month window. TIA!


Standard studios and tower studios go fast. You will need to be online asap at 11 months.


----------



## Sandisw

LadyNia said:


> Thinking about a Christmas trip at RIV for next year. Anyone have any insight as to availability at RIV for that time of year? Specifically, I’d be looking to book a standard deluxe studio at the 11 month window. TIA!



People walk those. They are hard to get.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We arrive Home on January 1st thru the 6th (1 Bedroom preferred view) after our Galactic Starcruiser voyage.  So excited!!!


----------

